#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-21
<DShepherd> hello everyone
<DShepherd> who can i talk to about about bug 48180
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48180 in control-center "System -> Prefernces -> About Me does not work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48180
<Amaranth> DShepherd: why is such a bug not forwarded upstream?
<DShepherd> Amaranth, i just did that
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> pitti: any idea about bug #219689? that's not likely a gvfs issue but I'm not sure where to assign it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219689 in gvfs "[Hardy] After hibernate, removable drives appear twice with one invalid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219689
<pitti> seb128: seems to be another duplicate of bug 101845 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101845 in sysvinit "Automounted Volumes mount points change" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101845
<seb128> pitti: isn't that one supposed to be fixed now?
<pitti> yes, it is, since last Monday
<seb128> ok, let me add a comment
<Top0R> Someone somewhere has a problem with installing Linux ubuntu 7.10?
<Top0R> Buffer I\O error on device logical block 0
<cody-somerville> Top0R, Check the integrity of your CD
<cody-somerville> And see #ubuntu for further support
<Top0R> this error again
<Top0R> who can to help me?
<crevette> Top0R, <cody-somerville> And see #ubuntu for further support
<crevette> Top0R, look at the topic, user support in #ubuntu
<Top0R> At all channels to ask me speak in a another place
<pitti> wow, so now ffox offers gnash, swfdec, and the proprietary adobe plugin; what a choice :)
<crevette> pitti, add an entry in prefered application for flash playerin GNOME :)
<seb128> mvo: do you have a dapper install handy?
<mvo> seb128: if a VM is good enough, then yes
<seb128> mvo: could you look what Icon is used in firefox.desktop?
<seb128> mvo: I updated one of my box and the gnome-panel launchad had no icon, it was still using mozilla-firefox as icon apparently
<seb128> I'm wondering if that was pre dapper install, I'm not sure now
<seb128> having to keep compatibility icons suck
<mvo> seb128: let me check
<mvo> seb128: thunderbird changed icon names
<seb128> mvo: btw I also got an update-manager crash report about os not being defined, known issue?
<mvo> seb128: what is the easiest way to find out about the icon name (where is the desktop file?)
<mvo> seb128: was that with the last update-manager in dapper/gutsy (the one in -updates?)
<seb128> mvo: /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<seb128> mvo: yes
<mvo> seb128: could you please paste me the bugreport somewhere?
<seb128> mvo: ok, need to turn to box on, one minute
<mvo> seb128: Icon=mozilla-firefox.png
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> asac: ^ dapper upgrades will have a broken firefox icon on the gnome-panel, known issue?
<asac> not known
<mvo> hrm, another duplicate of the scrollkepper crash
<mvo> asac: same for thunderbird IIRC
<asac> yeah, but i don't see a cure for that now
<seb128> asac: compat symlink
<mvo> seb128: do we have a master for the scrollkeeper crash?
<asac> was the .desktop file renamed?
<seb128> asac: no, but a copy is created in the user directory and it uses this icon
<seb128> mvo: no, a zillion of bugs which should probably just be dupped
<mvo> ok - fair enough
<asac> seb128: didn't you eplain to me that gnome doesn't copy things?
<asac> or is that just for recent gnomes?
<seb128> asac: I didn't? I'm not sure now, I need to ask to vuntz
<seb128> asac: the default config has just the .desktop name, but I think on the first startup the gnome-panel copies the desktop to the user directory
<asac> seb128: you did explain to me ... i checked that it does that for gutsy->hardy upgrade
<asac> so probably a deficiency in dapper gnome
<seb128> might be
<asac> we can add a compatibility symlink
<vuntz> seb128: mmh, what is copied?
<vuntz> seb128_: don't try to run away when I speak ;-)
<vuntz> 17:55 < vuntz> seb128: mmh, what is copied?
<seb128_> vuntz: I don't, I just started IRC on an another computer
<vuntz> if it's the desktop files, they're only copied when the user edits them
<seb128_> vuntz: the launchers you have in the default profiles, are those just refering to the system .desktop or does the panel do a copy to .gnome2/panel.d/default?
<seb128_> vuntz: ie, will it pick system changes or keep the static copy it had on first run?
<vuntz> seb128_: the gconf config only contains firefox.desktop
<vuntz> seb128_: the panel then searches in .gnome2/panel.d/default:/usr/share/applications
<vuntz> (well, in XDG_DATA_DIRS not just /usr/share)
<seb128_> vuntz: ok, so I do a dapper installation, log in, upgrade to hardy, what firefox.desktop is used?
<vuntz> seb128: /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop (since you didn't modify it, so it doesn't exist in .gnome2/panel.d/default)
<seb128> ok, so I might have edited the panel one by some way
<seb128> I had a version is .gnome2/panel.d/default
<vuntz> yeah, it means you edited it
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> asac, mvo: ^
<mvo> l,
<mvo> km
<mvo> ok
<mvo> *sigh* fat fingers
<asac> seb128: ok. so we are sure that dapper already did that. fine
<asac> do we still need that image linked?
<seb128> no, don't bother
<asac> ok thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> grrrr at the new launchpad choose-affected-product dialog
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> is it better than the previous incarnations?
<seb128> no it's not
<Hobbsee> darn.
<seb128> before I used to ctrl-v directly and press enter, that was efficiant
<Hobbsee> it could get worse, and more confusing?
<seb128> now the stupid button is selected by default so I need to use the mouse, click on the entry and then copy
<Hobbsee> every time i went there, i just kept hitting random buttons until i got a valid option
<Hobbsee> mpt: you're supposed to fix the whinging, please :)
<seb128> Hobbsee: that's the "add an upstream watch url" dialog
<Hobbsee> seb128: i thought the other had gotten morphed into it
<seb128> I copy a zillion of bugzilla urls a week there
<seb128> and it used to just work
<seb128> sometime I think the launchpad team just hates users or something ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: or they don't use the software that they write, more likely.
<Hobbsee> seb128: then again, launchpad will be happy to tell you how you're using their software wrong, and how you should use it correctly instead.
<mpt> Hobbsee, that might be on the cards for the next couple of months
<mpt> No promises, though
<seb128> Hobbsee: I doubt I'm using it wrongly there though ;-)
<mpt> (Fixing the whinging, I mean, not telling you you're using it wrong)
<Hobbsee> hahaa
<Hobbsee> mpt: by all means, tell us about how we're supposed to get our tasks done by using your software.  start with the queue.
<Hobbsee> :)
<mpt> See, now that's a part we don't use
<mpt> though I know cprov has been doing a lot of work on the queue lately
<Hobbsee> yeah, the new version looks better
<seb128> mpt: hey
<seb128> mpt: who did the changes to the page to add an upstream watch?
<mpt> seb128, no idea, sorry
<mpt> What are the changes?
<seb128> mpt: the page used to have one text entry to copy your upstream url
<seb128> mpt: now it has 3 choices, upstream url, email, or just register
<mpt> hmmm
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/203722/+choose-affected-product for example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203722 in gnome-mount "Floppy Drive does not work in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> hrm, that's kind of bad
<seb128> and the button gets selected by default
<mpt> oy
<seb128> which means you can't just ctrl-V and enter
<seb128> which was nice and efficiant ;-)
<mpt> Horizontal scrolling at 1024*768!
<Amaranth> "Travis Watkins, the bug supervisor for Compiz, will be notified about this bug."
<Amaranth> nice touch there
<seb128> ;-)
<mpt> Amaranth, serious or sarcastic?
<Amaranth> mpt: little of both
<mpt> ah, ha-ha-only-serious
<Amaranth> all i can see it doing is helping people figure out how to hunt me down on IRC and bug me to death about their compiz problems
<Amaranth> I really don't see what other use that except maybe an ego boost
<Hobbsee> seb128: oh, that was allenap.
<Hobbsee> seb128: i didn't realise that had gone into production yet
<motti> hi all.
<motti> is it possible to install symphonyone on a flash drive?
<seb128> motti: hi, you want to try #ubuntu
<seb128> no idea of what symphonyone is and that's not an user question channel
<motti> http://symphonyos.com/cms/
<Amaranth> that's not even an ubuntu question
<motti> symphony one is an ubuntu based distro
<motti> basically the distribution wrote a new desktop for ubuntu titled "mezzo" and shifted this new distrobution with this name.
<Amaranth> i know what symphony is
<Amaranth> but 1) it's not ubuntu and 2) this is a development channel
<motti> k sorry
<mpt> seb128, bug 220527 and bug 220529 reported
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220527 in malone "URL field isn't focused by default in "Confirm project" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220529 in malone ""Confirm project" page is very wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220529
<mpt> and I'll see what I can do about abolishing that page too
<seb128> mpt: thanks!
<shiyee> seb128: i just reported an error (and simple patch) with the gvfs dav backend ( http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529349 ), which makes it more or less useless for me - should i report this in launchpad as well?
<ubotu> Gnome bug 529349 in webdav backend "Redirects with username doesn't work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> shiyee: hi, no need to, I'm subscribed to the gvfs bugzilla and we will do the GNOME 2.22.n updates in hardy-updates
<shiyee> ok, thx :-)
 * mpt is almost tempted to use multiple workspaces for the first time ever
<james_w> Hi all. I don't know if you saw, but motu-release delegated to you on bug 186938. Can anyone approve or deny the request?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186938 in nautilus-wallpaper "nautilus-wallpaper not working in hardy heron after update to nautilus-2.21.6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186938
<seb128> james_w: looking
<seb128> james_w: doesn't seem good
<james_w> why's that?
<seb128> james_w: the gconf changes seem to have nothing to do with the issue and are not explained
<james_w> "Add gconf-2.0 pkg-config flags so it can compile", so it seems it fails to build otherwise.
<james_w> I haven't tested this though, let me look in to it.
<seb128> src/nautilus-nwe.c uses gconf indeed
<james_w> yeah, the current source fails to build in my pbuilder
<seb128> james_w: approved
<james_w> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> you are welcome
<james_w> would you be willing to sponsor once I have tested it?
<seb128> do you need an uploader too?
<seb128> sure
<james_w> thanks, give me a few minutes
<james_w> also, while you're here, do you have an opinion on bug 118936?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118936 in alacarte "Alacarte does not recover deleted menu items" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118936
<seb128> james_w: better to ask to Amaranth, he's upstream
<seb128> james_w: I think vuntz fixed the gnome-menus issues upstream too now
<james_w> sorry, what's the gnome-menus issue?
<seb128> let me see, I'm not sure now what was the issue exactly
<seb128> I think Amaranth said that was not easy to do in alacarte due to gnome-menus limitations
<seb128> james_w: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323771
<ubotu> Gnome bug 323771 in libgnome-menu "undoing moves doesn't work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> though that's likely a different issue
<seb128> reading your patch now ;-)
<james_w> yeah, I'm not sure whether that applies here.
<james_w> to revert deletes you need to remove all desktop files in a user's home directory, and I don't know how to get that list.
<seb128> we should get vuntz to add something in gnome-menus to do that ;-)
<seb128> otherwise I think we should just hide the delete option
<james_w> shall I report a bug upstream then?
<seb128> would be a good idea yes
<seb128> your change looks correct but that's later for hardy changes now, let's get that to hardy-updates later rather
<james_w> ok
<james_w> The fix for nautilus-wallpaper works here.
<seb128> good
<seb128> I'll upload
<james_w> thanks
<coNP[uni]> hi
<seb128> hey coNP[uni]
<coNP[uni]> Hey seb128
<dholbach> hi coNP[uni]
<seb128> it has been a while
<seb128> how are you ?
<coNP[uni]> I guess I hardly missed the hardy cycle :)
<coNP[uni]> Thanks, I am fine... with a lots of deadlines
<coNP[uni]> and with a cup of coffee :)
<coNP[uni]> And you, seb128?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> lot to do
 * mvo mumbles something about tea
<geser> black tea?
 * dholbach reckons mvo drinks chinese, green tea now :)
<mvo> dholbach: yep :)
 * geser ponders to make himself a cup of earl grey or some darjeeling
 * geser should buy some white tea again
<tienhn> hi, first time on this channel. for questions related to Hardy desktop, is this the right palce?
<seb128> Hi, depend of the question
<seb128> that's not really an user chan
<crevette> can someone test something
<crevette> Try to access a capplet where you have to authenticate, don't put your password and press cancel
<crevette> something it keeps stalled
<crevette> sometimes the grey layer stays for ever
<crevette> hey seb128
<seb128> lut crevette
<pitti> seb128: so the 'browse ISO with nautilus" (libarchive) change didn't go in?
<pitti> seb128: I don't have such an option in the context menu, at least
<seb128> pitti: no, I mentioned it at the meeting, the .desktop is installed in the nautilus example directory
<seb128> pitti: it's not possible to use non gvfs applications to open files on the new backends since they don't understand the uris
<seb128> so gedit, eog, etc don't work there
<seb128> though fedora workaround that, they use the fuse mounts automatically now, that's transparent for the user
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok, thanks
<seb128> but that was late for hardy
<seb128> could be something to consider for 8.04.1
<slomo> pedro_: any new crash-on-exit bugs with gtk# applications?
<pedro_> slomo: nothing new, latest fix was a success, thanks for it :-)
<crevette> salut seb128
<crevette> ah gone
<slomo> pedro_: great :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-23
 * Hobbsee beats the compiz devs with a big stick
<Hobbsee> i would appreciate it if the latest changes didn't cause all my apps to freeze!
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Howdy.
<Hobbsee> heya manchicken!
<manchicken> Hobbsee: How goes?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: well, i moved to the dark side fully yesterday, which was fun.
<manchicken> Which dark side?
<Hobbsee> the one without kde in it
<manchicken> The GNOME side?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<manchicken> I'm digging the GNOME side.
<Hobbsee> oh, hmm, i'm using mvo's compiz now, aren't i?
<manchicken> I love the KDE community... but I dig the standardized Ubuntu GNOME.
<Hobbsee> and how options are all in the same place?  yeah
<Hobbsee> still gets me between an ubuntu and a windows firefox, though
<manchicken> I haven't used windows in more than 2 years.
<manchicken> I've had my in-laws try to get me to help them with their windows boxes, I don't even bother anymore.
 * ajmitch wonders what's so dark abotu this side
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i think the uni'd kill me if i suddenly started switching the workstations to ubuntu there
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> ajmitch: Novell :)
<ajmitch> what about them?
<manchicken> You asked what's so dark, Novell is :)
 * manchicken trolls lightly.
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> hey seb128!
<seb128> mvo: so they fixed your dsl yesterday? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, came back (by magic) ~3h later
<mvo> seb128: today a technican was at my place to check everything but he said all was fine (and claimed nothing was wrong on their side)
<mvo> I will keep a eye on it
<seb128> they always claim nothing is wrong on their side
<doug2266778822>  im running ubuntu gutsy gnome and i can not get my head phoen jack to work. can anyone help me?
<seb128> doug2266778822: try #ubuntu for user questions
<doug2266778822> seb128:  i have asked for the last hour no one seems to wanting to help me
<seb128> doug2266778822: try http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu then maybe, this channel is one for user questions
<crevette> hey ubuntu's looking for an GNOME Maintainer
<pitti> crevette: you happen to know one by any chance? :-P
<crevette> there are good at least here
 * crevette should stop opening dup bugs
<crevette> pitti, I'm sure a lot of people are interested with, but unfortunately I don't know one personnaly
<crevette> s/are/is/
<Hobbsee> crevette: don't be fooled, tehy just want to run them into the ground.
<Hobbsee> what happens to seb128, then?  or do they comaintain?
<crevette> Hobbsee, :)
<seb128> Hobbsee: want to comaintain GNOME with me? :-p
<dholbach> seb128 will be able to relax a bit and take it easy :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: now, while i'm tempted.....
<crevette> Sounds fun
<mvo_> Hobbsee: seb128 will move to wbuntu (windowmaker ubuntu - he runs that anyway)
<Hobbsee> mvo_: ahhhhh....
<seb128> mvo_: ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: i wouldn't midn doing that - if i actually knew gnome, etc.
<crevette> ah I thought he was using screenubuntu
 * mvo_ hugs seb128
 * dholbach hugs seb128
 * Hobbsee --> dinner
<seb128> Hobbsee: time to start learning about it then, maybe in some months you will be ready ;-)
<crevette> Hobbsee, actually nobody knows wht is gnome
<seb128> Hobbsee: enjoy your dinner
<crevette> except this is people
 * seb128 hugs dholbach mvo
<njpatel> hmm, I just updated and now only root can play audio :-/
<crevette> seb128, I've received svn account \./
<njpatel> oh, and morning :-)
<crevette> njpatel, not GNOME
<crevette> bash pulseaudio
<crevette> :)
<njpatel> crevette: gnome :-)
<njpatel> crevette: is there a fix for it?
<crevette> actually I don't really know, I hasd problem when while 2 users where connected, the 2nd didn't had sound
<njpatel> well, running pulseaudio as root seems to let normal apps work, which okay for now i guess
<seb128> you should not have to workaround bugs this way
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-devel maybe, and give details on what you updated, etc
<njpatel> seb128: sure, i'm just trying to see if theres a bug filed first. I needed to get it working asap as I can't hack without music :-)
<crevette> njpatel, are you sure you're in audio group ?
<crevette> just a dumb thought, I'm not using ubuntu right now
<njpatel> crevette: I just added myself, and now it works again
<crevette> ahhahaha
<crevette> :)
<crevette> $
<njpatel> it was wokring before the update...i wonder what happened
<seb128> what update did you do?
<seb128> dapper to hardy?
<njpatel> seb128: nope, was already on hardy, it was just a normal update (about 30 packages)
<seb128> weird then
<Hobbsee> seb128: yeah, maybe.  i should be finished university by then.  Actually, i was thinking of doing that this release cycle, and stepping away from MOTU
<Hobbsee> crevette: oh?
<Hobbsee> seb128: besides, canonical wouldn't hire me - have caused too much trouble wiht MOTU, etc.
<Hobbsee> seb128: either way, i'm interested, if i find time somewhere in there.  i'ts on the very long to-do list
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Hehe
<Hobbsee> mvo: i don't know about your compiz change, btw....
<Amaranth> Well, on one hand I don't want to think that is true but on the other hand I applied for that position so.... :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: heh
<mvo> Hobbsee: hm?
<Hobbsee> mvo: a few of my apps (pidgin x1, firefox x many) keep going dark, sometimes not recovering.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: did they freeze?
<Amaranth> nothing in that part of the code has changed
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: er, yes.  isn't going dark usually freezing?
<Amaranth> well, some people used to complain about firefox going dark and not actually freezing
<Amaranth> which i think was a ff2 bug with it not responding to pings anymore
<crevette> Hobbsee, why "ho ?"
<Hobbsee> crevette: as in, "what do you mean?"
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: ah right.
<seb128> mpt: hey
<mpt> hi seb128
<seb128> mpt: do you know if there is a launchpad bug about the counts of bugs being different when changing the sorting option?
<mpt> seb128, yes, and yes
<seb128> ok, I can't find it, must be using the wrong keywords
<mpt> bug 148901
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148901 in malone "fewer bugs listed when sorting" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148901
<seb128> sorting by recently open is nice for triaging
<mpt> It's the #1 result when I search for "sort"
<seb128> but if it's dropping bugs on the way that defeat the purpose
<seb128> I searched for number and count ...
<seb128> thanks!
<mpt> np
<seb128> how can this bug be open for 6 months and being ignored
<mvo> which one?
<seb128> mvo: bug #148901
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148901 in malone "fewer bugs listed when sorting" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148901
<mvo> heh :)
<seb128> mvo: when you sort bugs there is some removed of the list
<mvo> I always wondered by the numbers are different then
<seb128> which means we might be ignoring important issues
<mvo> (when i sorted e.g. update-manager reports)
<mvo> right
<seb128> what I'm wondering is which bugs it's removing
<seb128> because it that's incomplete ones that ok, but if it removes valid bugs it's really broken
<mvo> agreed, maybe #launchpad knows?
<seb128> mpt: do you know what is the best way to get that escalated so the launchpad team might consider it for 2.0?
<seb128> or whatever the next version is called
<mpt> The next version is called 1.2.4
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so to get it consider for 1.2.4 or 1.2.5 ;-)
<mpt> and the best way is probably to talk with the Launchpad managers (kiko, SteveA, and Rinchen)
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> mvo: around?
<mvo> yes
<seb128> mvo: could you look at bug #220761? it seems to run several time the update-manager postinst and hit segfaults
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220761 in evolution "package evolution-common 2.22.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220761
<mvo> looking
<mvo> seb128: happens in a bunch of packages, I suspect its either a HW problem (bad ram) or the scrollkeeper-update bug we talked aobut the other day
<mvo> I mark it a duplicate of #220762 fo rnow
<seb128> mvo: how come it doesn't write what binary is segfaulting btw?
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<seb128> bug #220762
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220762 in ubuntu-docs "package ubuntu-docs 8.04.2~hardy failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220762
<mvo> yeah, I was wondering about that too
<mvo> no idea right now
<seb128> ok
<mvo> (sorry)
<seb128> (no need to)
<mvo> heh :)
<crevette> hello
<cody-somerville> Hi
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi mvo
<mvo> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey seb128_, hey crevette
<seb128_> hey dholbach
<dholbach> seb128_: did you take a look at debhelper 7? it looks like good stuff :)
<crevette> salut dholbach
<seb128_> dholbach: no, I've been busy, looking now ;-)
<dholbach>  daniel@lovegood:~/mr-0.28$ cat debian/rules
<dholbach>  #!/usr/bin/make -f
<dholbach>  %:
<dholbach>   dh $@
<dholbach>  # Not intended for use by anyone except the author.
<dholbach>  announcedir:
<dholbach>   @echo ${HOME}/src/joeywiki/code/mr/news
<dholbach>  daniel@lovegood:~/mr-0.28$
<seb128_> ah, cdbs in debhelper
<seb128_> why not :-)
<crevette> salut seb128_
<seb128_> lut crevette
<seb128_> dholbach: I don't understand the example you copied
<seb128_>  %: dh $@, you need to speak makefile to write taht ;-)
<seb128_> that
<Amaranth> yeah
<slomo_> seb128_: well, it calls "dh $target" for every target that is called on the makefile ;)
<crevette> $@ is the full list of agruments ?
<Amaranth> debian/rules configure will run "dh configure", etc
<seb128_> slomo_: what target in which makefile?
<dholbach> http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/cdbs_killer___40__design_phase__41__/
<Amaranth> seb128_: calling "debian/rules clean" will run "dh clean"
<slomo_> seb128_: if you call "make -f debian/rules binary-arch", debian/rules will call "dh binary-arch"
<Amaranth> oh, right, not shell
<seb128_> I usually call debuild ;-)
<seb128_> what target does that imply?
<Amaranth> makefiles are evil
<Amaranth> seb128_: all of them? :)
<seb128_> them being?
<slomo_> seb128_: build, clean, binary-arch, binary-indep, binary
<Amaranth> yeah, those
<Amaranth> was trying to remember the order they get called :)
<seb128_> ah, alright, so the packaging targets, not the upstream one
<slomo_> yes
<Amaranth> well, you could put whatever you wanted, really
<Amaranth> but yeah, usually :)
<slomo_> dh will then care for build the upstream sources and putting them in .deb packages ;)
<Amaranth> i dunno why i kept putting in configure though
 * Amaranth gets more caffeine
<mvo> dholbach: how nice
<seb128_> I'm not sure I see the interest over cdbs but I guess that's because some people don't want to use cdbs ;-)
<slomo_> seb128_: and cdbs is more or less unmaintained and not flexible enough for some tasks (yet)
<seb128_> hey mvo
<seb128_> slomo_: well, unmaintained is a matter of putting some work in it, which has been done to write this dh and could also have been used to fix cdbs
<mvo> hey seb128_
<seb128> pitti: hey
<seb128> pitti: can you look at bug #219689, it's not a gvfs one but I'm not sure what to blame there
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219689 in gvfs "[Hardy] After hibernate, removable drives appear twice with one invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219689
<seb128> pitti: we spoke about it the other day, you said it looked like a duplicate of the issue you fixed but the current comment is an interesting one
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: indeed; replied and reassigned to the kernel
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<Keybuk> to me, universal-applets sounds more like fapware
<seb128_> who is this guy?
<pedro_> whatever he drinks... i don't want it
<seb128_> pedro_: hey, mister 1st on launchpad bugs ranking ;-)
<pedro_> seb128_: bonjour!, hehe yeah finally :-P
<seb128_> pedro_: watch carefully, I'll get the 1st place again ;-)
<pedro_> seb128_: haha let's see :-P
<pedro_> woohoo hardy is out
 * pedro_ dances
<Amaranth> Where is the bugs ranking?
<seb128_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<Amaranth> dang, me 6052 karma isn't enough to get on there
 * mvo hugs pedro_
<mvo> congrats dude!
<pedro_> mvo: thanks you ;-)
<seb128> pochu: btw you didn't work on the gthumb update?
<pochu> seb128: err, bug 153572; I asked Tormod if he would do it as he said, but he replied he didn't have time... and I wasn't subscribed to the bug report so I totally forgot about it :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153572 in gthumb "Merge 2.10.8-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153572
 * marnanel ponders at fridge.ubuntu.com writing "Ubunut" over and over
<mpt> mmmm, ubunuts
<jcastro> marnanel: fixed.
<Amaranth> jcastro: hey, pm?
<jcastro> sure
<`legend> download my new war mirc script with nukes --> http://rs97.rapidshare.com/files/91484126/mirc.zip     :)
<alexz> guys, my X with gnome is freezing after some time after login, I need help diagnosing.. any ideas??
<alexz> I have Ubuntu 7.10
<alexz> It was working ok until today
<Keybuk> quest scott# cp /mnt/WINDOWS/system32/mfc42.dll .wine/drive_c/windows/system32
 * Keybuk wonders whether there's a better way of doing this
<Keybuk> not that the app runs under wine anyway
<fta> I have a regression with the gnome notification area. if an app is opened in a workspace, it's no longer possible to hide it from another workspace (and reopen it in the current worspace)
<fta> for ex, liferea, rhythmbox and deluge.
<fta> xchat seems to work fine
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hiya ajmitch :)
<geser> Hi ajmitch
<dholbach> hiya seb128, hey mvo
<mvo> hey dholbach, seb128!
<seb128> hello dholbach mvo
<abli> Hi! having installed hardy, and kubuntu-desktop on it apparently automounting in gnome broke: it works if I use a kde session, but in gnome sessions if I plug in the usb thumbdrive, it doesn't get mounted. judging from dmesg it gets recognized correctly. What should I check?
<abli> also, running 'pmount /dev/sdf1' manually mounts it. Why doesn't it get mounted automatically?
<abli> is there any logfile I should check?
<seb128> abli: hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<abli> seb128, tried there 3 times already, but got no answer. seemed like this would be above the level of a normal "user question"
<seb128> use http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<abli> ok. I'll try that.
<seb128> the automounting is done by nautilus in GNOME
<seb128> works for other people, maybe some kubuntu software is running and breaking it for GNOME or something
<abli> seb128, I don't think I am the only one who has kubuntu-desktop installed and wants to be able to switch between kde and gnome. The really fustrating thing is that I don't see any usable error message. Not in syslog or .xsession-errors or elsewhere
<seb128> does automounting for other devices work correctly in GNOME?
<abli> I don't have anything else handy. I will try it out
<abli> I don't see any kde-related program when logging out from kde then logging back in a gnome session
<seb128> does it happen if you log directory into GNOME after boot?
<abli> yes. automount doesn't work even when logging into GNOME after boot.
<abli> (so my best guess is that installing kde broke some global setting in hal or dbus or wherever.)
<abli> But even though I have full diffs of the contents of /etc before and after installing kubuntu-desktop I still can't see what might have went wrong.
<seb128> it was working before?
<abli> I didn't test it directly after installing, but it works when using the installer cd as a live cd.
<abli> so based on that 'kubuntu-desktop broke it' might be wrong, but it is my best guess
<seb128> does it work using an another user on the same box?
<seb128> could be an user setting change
<abli> nope. same sympthoms: it is recognized but not mounted. Clicking on the devices entry in "Places" (to mount it) doesn't do anything (i.e. doesn't work and no error message)
<seb128> can you run lshal > log before and after plugging the key and copying a diff -u on paste.ubuntu.com then?
<seb128> also do lshal --monitor and note what is written when plugging the key
<abli> ok. just a sec
<abli> plug in, wait, click on 'mount' then remove: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8014/
<abli> the before-and-after plugging in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8015
<abli> and it is a Kingston DataTraveler thumbdrive
<seb128> does gnome-mount --verbose -d /dev/sdf1 works correctly?
<mvo> seb128: I think we need to do something about the scrollkeeper error, we get more and more duplicates it seems :/
<seb128> mvo: agreed, but what?
<mvo> heh :)
<seb128> I've been running it for hours in valgrind
<seb128> and never got an error
<mvo> oh :( and upstream is not responsive?
<seb128> we got a low number of bugs compared to the number of people upgrading, so that's not easy
<seb128> there is no upstream for years
<seb128> we started switching to rarian
<mvo> and the version number is the same for years too
<mvo> hmmm
<seb128> we should have tried rarian-compat but that's too intrusive change for hardy now
<abli> seb128, it just prints the version number ('gnome-mount 0.8') but doesn't mount anything (and doesn't print any error messages)
<abli> seb128, ouch, it wasn't actually pluged in when i tried that. just a sec.
<abli> but yes, same result: just the version number, no errors but no mounting either.
<crevette> hell
<crevette> o
<abli> (and no gui error dialog)
<seb128> abli: gnome-mount -v -b -d /dev/sdf1 rather
<abli> hah! error messages at last!
<seb128> which one?
<abli> it says "PermissionDeniedByPolicy"
<seb128> is your user in the group plugdev?
<abli> yes it is.
<seb128> does polkit-gnome-authorization works?
<seb128> there is a storage category and an option to mount removable drives file systems
<abli> according to System -> Administration -> Authorizations, org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable is set to 'Yes' for "Active Console" but "no" to "Anyone" and "Console"
<seb128> ok, that's normal
<seb128> and is ck-list-sessions listing a session correctly?
<abli> yes, ck-list-sessions is ok.
<seb128> active = TRUE?
<abli> hmm. no. it is FALSE.
<seb128> that's the issue
<seb128> the rights are granted only to the active session
<abli> right. What sets the 'active session'
<abli> How is that flag set?
<seb128> that's out of my knowledge now, maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel, there is some people there who know better how consolekit is working
<seb128> do you use gdm as a login manager?
<abli> yep.
<abli> I'll ask on #ubuntu-devel. Thanks, you helped a lot.
<seb128> you are welcome
<seb128> was indeed quite technical for #ubuntu ;-)
<pitti> re
<seb128> wb pitti
 * Hobbsee huggles the pitti and the seb128
<seb128> hey Hobbsee
<seb128> how are you?
 * pitti hugs back seb128 and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: good.  gotta love being harassed on release day.
<seb128> ;-)
<Ludwik> Hi, I have a quick (and I hope easy) question. I'm a network administrator for a High School in Warsaw, Poland. We run most of our computers on Ubuntu. Unfortunately there is a bug between compiz and our compaq computers, and when effects are enabled (by default in 8.04) the display turns into garbage. I'd just like to know how to disable effects system wide
<seb128> mvo: ^
<mvo> Ludwik: easiest is either to remove compiz or log into failsafe gnome and then go to preferencences/apperance/visual effects
<Ludwik> mvo: I didn't wan't to remove compiz, because I think it will remove the ubuntu-desktop meta package (won't it?). I've just found something about adding this to xorg.conf:
<Ludwik>  Section "Extensions"
<Ludwik>         Option "Composite" "Disable"
<Ludwik>  EndSection
<Ludwik> I'm not sure is it relevent, though
<Ludwik> (*relevant)
<mvo> Ludwik: compiz is "just" a recommends to ubuntu-desktop, it should be possible to remove it without removing ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> should be possible to set a gconf default too no?
<seb128> mvo: what you did for dapper upgrades
<mvo> that, that too
<Ludwik> mvo: Oh, thanks. I didn't know. I'll try to remove compiz and see.
<mvo> gconf: /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default <- to metacity should work too
<seb128> Ludwik: you can add a file to /usr/share/gconf/defaults to set a gconf default and then run sudo update-gconf-defaults
<Ludwik> Thanks, I think removing compiz might be a better soultion, though. The user accounts and configuration files are imported from a central server using nis, and they already have many configuration options set.
<Ludwik> Many of them were even used before on machnies that had working compiz
<mvo> Ludwik: if the screen is garbage, what graphic cards do the machines have? could you post the lspci -nn output?
<mvo> hey number1!
<pedro_> hello mvo!
<Ludwik> mvo: Intel 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller
<Ludwik> mvo: it's not all garbage, but every action (like move of the mouse) generates a lot of a garbage on a screen.
<mvo> Ludwik: could you plese check if the "intel" or the "i810" driver is used (in /var/log/Xorg.0.log) and report a bug please? just the basic information against xserver-xorg-driver-{intel,i810} (depending on which one is in use?
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> Ludwik: with the pciid if possible, then we can blacklist it in our compiz script
<Ludwik> mvo: Ok, I'm not sure I know where to look. Is the following lines from Xorg.0.log it?
<Ludwik> (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
<Ludwik> 	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
<Ludwik> 	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,
<Ludwik> 	965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, Intel Integrated Graphics Device
<Ludwik> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0
<mvo> Ludwik: that looks like the "intel" one, please include the Xorg.0.log file in full, if it was the wrong package, we can just reassign it :)
<Ludwik> ok
<Ludwik> mvo: This is my first launchpad bug report, but here it is - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/221920
<mvo> Ludwik: looks very good, thanks! the output of "lspci -nn" would be great to have too
<Ludwik> mvo: Ok, I'll add it in a minute
<mvo> Ludwik: thanks!
<Ludwik> mvo: (added)
<mvo> thanks!
<seb128> mvo: any idea about bug #221977?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221977 in gnome-control-center "Cannot enable compiz with the fglrx driver (ATI X1600)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221977
<mvo> seb128: yes, I talked with martin about it
<seb128> mvo: is that a g-c-c issue?
<seb128> hey hggdh
<hggdh> yo seb128, how's life?
<mvo> seb128: no, jockey/compiz more likely, but we need to fix it for .1
<seb128> hggdh: good thanks ;-) what about you?
<hggdh> still in Paris... but I *will* go home next week :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> how is Paris?
<hggdh> amazingly, sunny today -- I think this is the very first day without rain since February...
<hggdh> and being the usual Paris
<seb128> the weather is nice here too ;-)
<seb128> hggdh: oh, btw bug-buddy is know to display wrong path, it displays things crashing in /usr/libexec when they are in /usr/lib
<hggdh> seb128: ah.... so the poor guy was right... but I still cannot understand what he wants
<seb128> hggdh: I read one comment where you asked to the submitter if he was using the ubuntu version
<seb128> I've been confused by that too ;-)
<seb128> hggdh: no news from upstream about the e-d-s eating cpu issue?
<hggdh> read the last comment. If you can, please translate it to me... seems to be an English-related language
<hggdh> no. Andre had set it to blocker, and I hoped this would kick oneone up there
<hggdh> I still think this is more related to underlying lib than Evo, but I cannot prove it any way -- I do not have the issue :-(
<seb128> hggdh: do you have the bug number,
<seb128> ?
<seb128> for the comment to translate
<hggdh> hold on
<hggdh> seb128: bug 209468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209468 in evolution "unsure of nature xubuntu ISSUE" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209468
<hggdh> this comment here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/209468/comments/10
<seb128> hggdh: he seems to have upgrade issues or something
<seb128> he should use the support tracker
<hggdh> yes, from Edgy, it seems. I will add a note to go to Support
<hggdh> problem is, I do not even understand what is the problem
<seb128> hggdh: he might just be trolling, don't waste too much time for the non useful bugs
<hggdh> I think he is a real user, with a writing disability (or, at least, I am willing to give him the chance of a doubt). Anyways, I closed it
<hggdh> but -- back to the E-D-S loop: any suggestion for the users that see it? we need more data, but I do not -- now -- even know what to ask for
<hggdh> seb128: ^^
<hggdh> per secretlondon's tests, we know that if we kill evolution-alarm-notify, E-D-S also dies. I do not think this should happen
<seb128> hggdh: I'm wondering if that's due to the fact that we start evolution-alarm-notify on session startup, maybe ask them to move /etc/xdg/autostart/evolution-alarm-notify.desktop somewhere else
<seb128> hggdh: we added that sometime to workaround the "calendar notification are not sent if evolution has not been started yet"
<seb128> still there is a bug or race somewhere, but not easy to find where
<hggdh> seb128: you mean e-a-n is being started way too early, and (perhaps) causing a hiccup? Hum. Interesting. I think I can play around with it a bit.
<seb128> maybe running e-d-s under valgrind would show something
<seb128> right
<hggdh> the problem is we cannot get into valgrind that early in the session setup... but I will try changing my settings a bit to see what happens. Maybe I can reproduce it
<seb128> hggdh: why not?
<hggdh> just starting e-d-s under valgrind will slow it down until all startup is done
<hggdh> very good chance of kicking the race away
<seb128> right, but might be worth trying anyway
<seb128> maybe it'll show some error
<hggdh> will try it. After all, I am getting to be a valgrind expert :-(
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-26
<crlcan81> Hi everybody, I just was wondering how much of a difference goign from win xp to ubuntu was  gonna be like. And waht all I gotta do to get it installed on my system. Also is it possible to dual boot with it and xp.
<crlcan81> also, no CD burner.
<crlcan81> so gotta find some way to run the ISO without a CD
<crlcan81> anyone able to help?
<crlcan81> *sighs* guess not
<Nafallo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> no
<Nafallo> crlcan81: the help channel you are looking for is probably #ubuntu :-)
<crlcan81> well I just.. I really don't trust linux ever since Mandrake I think it was.
<crlcan81> I got the ONE version you didn't wanna get.
<crlcan81> Which my local walmart only had THAT.
<crlcan81> still downloading the ISO though.
<andreasn> mpt: ping
<Keybuk> interesting
<Keybuk> hadn't noticed we use rhythmbox for cd extraction
<Keybuk> (I think I did know, but hadn't actually seen it to really know :p)
<Amaranth> rhythmbox can do that now?
<bhale> used to be sound-juicer
<Keybuk> yup
<Keybuk> actually, the experience is very nice
<Keybuk> having one app for managing music, burning to cd, ripping from cd, copying to/from music players, etc. feels right
<Keybuk> I have a niggle that it's awkward to fix a CD that doesn't have a CDDB entry
<Keybuk> and that it's awkward to deal with compilation CDs (but SJ has that issue too)
<Keybuk> it's great though that I can rip from CD into Ogg for the library
<Keybuk> and then drag them onto my phone, which converts them to MP3 automatically
<Keybuk> and it's even cooler when I know how little code that takes
<Keybuk> (well, little code for the app - gstreamer rocks)
 * Ng looks for an officially correct way for a user to install a font
<Ng> gnome 2.22's user guide lists two options, neither of which work
<Ng> and that user guide seems to be what we have in System->Help
<Ng> it says use System->Preferences->Font (which we don't have, but even the Fonts bit of Appearance doesn't have the "Go to font folder" button they reference), and gvfs doesn't support fonts:///
<ofh> helo someone here ?
<ofh> have a prob with firefox plugin
<ofh> can't install as a non-root user
<ofh> anny advise
<mpt> andreasn, ponggggg
<andreasn> hey
<andreasn> there was a dude in #tango that asked for advice on the nautilus copy dialog, but I pointed him to usability list
<mpt> andreasn, do you mean the progress window, or the name conflict alert?
<andreasn> the progress window
<mpt> ooh interesting
<andreasn> File operations dialog redesign
<andreasn> is the header of the e-mail
<mpt> yes, reading it :-)
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> Why did it change?
<andreasn> from what was in 2.20?
<andreasn> someone decided it popped up too many dialogs when you copied two or more things at a time
<mpt> oh, because it's stacked
<mpt> good good
<andreasn> the notification area thingy is a bit weird though
<mpt> notification area thingy?
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> yeah, that's a bit bong
<mpt> it does nothing minimize couldn't do
<mpt> Oh, I know why it's there
<mpt> It's because _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE doesn't have a "progress window" type
<mpt> therefore progress windows get a close button when they shouldn't
<mpt> and if you close it, how are you going to reopen it again?
<mpt> by clicking the notification area mcguffin
<andreasn> hm? you can do that?
<andreasn> sounds really weird
<mpt> so basically the new window does what's suggested in the "Tiling windows" section of <http://www.mackido.com/Interface/Copy.html>
<mpt> yeah, it is really weird :-)
<mpt> (the notification area thing, I mean, not the combining)
<andreasn> yeah
<calc> Ng: for a local user only copy into ~/.fonts
<calc> Ng: then run fc-cache
<calc> Ng: that is the non-gui way
<calc> Ng: aiui fonts: is broken due to conversion to gvfs, probably will be fixed in next gnome release
<calc> Ng: probably worth filing a bug against the appropriate thing in launchpad though if it isn't there already
 * calc bbl
<calc> Ng: or pinging seb128 about it at some point
<andreasn> mpt: nice work on the User Experince stuff in the ubuntu wiki btw
<mpt> thanks
<Ng> calc: .fonts is what I would have done. i think we should have a better way to do this
<Ng> even fonts:// is hideously undiscoverable
<Ng> gnome-font-viewer and right clicking on a ttf in nautilus should both offer a user install
<Ng> imho :)
<slomo__> hm, update-manager doesn't allow dist upgrades from feisty to hardy but only from gutsy/dapper to hardy?
<Nafallo> slomo__: should be right
<slomo__> doesn't make things easy here... gutsy doesn't boot ;)
<Nafallo> slomo__: you now how you can work around it if needed.
<slomo__> Nafallo: yes, how? :)
<Nafallo> slomo__: you are not the slomo I know :-P
<slomo__> i don't want to think about it or look into code or use s/feisty/hardy/ on sources.list and call apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<Nafallo> slomo__: hehe. the last one was the solution indeed ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-04-27
<pjoul> hi! have we this bug 185915 resolved? It should be done in the past (bug 40563). Can anyone test it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185915 in ubuntu "shared folder do not install samba and nfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185915
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40563 in gnome-system-tools "Shared folders fails to install NFS or Samba service" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40563
<pjoul> maybe related: bug 214506
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214506 in ubuntu "unable to share folders after system update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214506
<JJUK> Hello?
<Fussmann> Hello
<Fussmann> anybody here?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-20
<pitti> Good morning
<proppy> oy
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo: so you broke the bling on my laptop between rc and jaunty ;-)
<seb128> mvo: I will find you at uds!
<seb128> or before ;-)
<mvo> seb128: *cough*
<mvo> seb128: I did
<seb128> not nice
<mvo> but ... but ... they forced me to
<seb128> I don't have a box where jaunty does bling now
<mvo> bling for everyone!
<mvo> seb128: didn't you say you get freezes when you remove the virtual desktop size? or was that just slowdown?
<seb128> yet, not for me apparently, my desktop has too new ati and my laptop has been broken for now good reason ;-)
<seb128> slowness
<seb128> I didn't get any freeze yet on this box (and I'm using it full time to work)
<seb128> nobody seems to be interested to try if the virtual thing fix their hang apparently though
<pitti> rickspencer3: I don't think we need https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gdm2
<pitti> rickspencer3: I thought we already decided that we'll move when we have the facebrowser?
<pitti> seb128: ^ ?
<seb128> pitti: agreed
<mvo> seb128: re-freeze> supsend-resume does not make a difference for you?
<asac> gtk seems to use host=i686-pc-linux-gnu now ... but it was i486-pc-linux-gnu in beta ... what happened?
<asac> seb128: ? any idea
<seb128> mvo: I did suspend resume at least 15 times this week for sure
<seb128> mvo: never got any freeze or hang
<mvo> seb128: really strange, no idea then
<seb128> asac: lool reworked the rules to specify armel flags could be it
<seb128> asac: does that create any issue?
<asac> hmm. that broke 32bit loading on 64 now
<asac> e.g. we have a missing link
<asac>  ls -l /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/i486-pc-linux-gnu
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 2007-10-11 17:43 /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/i486-pc-linux-gnu -> ../../../lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0
<seb128> that would be a ia32libs issue rather no?
<asac> but no i686
<asac> is that link shipped by ia32libs?
<asac> if so, yeah
<asac> seb128: great. ok
<seb128> gtk doesn't ship any lib32 directory I think
<asac> i already feared that the link was shipped by gtk ;)
<asac> ia32 can still be updated
<asac> thanks
<asac> lool: do you have any bug i can refer to for this "host" change?
<asac> lool: please confirm that we explicitly switched to i686
<asac> (not that we can still change it ;))
<lool> Uh
<asac> strings /usr/lib32/libgtk-x11-2.0.so  | grep linux
<asac> i686-pc-linux-gnu
<lool> asac: I'm trying to understand
<asac> lool: in gtk/Makefile.am there is -DGTK_HOST=\"$(host)\"
<asac> or something
<lool> asac: I'm trying to understand which change broke that
<asac> lool: that was i486-pc-linux-gnu in beta
<asac> ah ok
<lool> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154623/ is the closest
<asac> lool: so maybe it changed in the toolchain?
<lool> The --build flag is missing entirely in ubuntu8
<asac> this paste looks weird ;)
<lool> asac: Crap, it's a fix I made to SVN and which didn't make it to the Ubuntu pacjages
<lool> Missing backspace after --enable-test-print-backend
<lool> seb128: ^
<lool> asac, seb128 moved to -release
<asac> mvo: pmsg
<mvo> asac: looking
<asac> hmmm ... how does gtk select icons from theme. does it always select scalable if that exist? even for really tiny icons?
<lool> seb128: Hey, I'm running Ubuntu under qemu from a fresh jaunty install and IndicatorApplet is encountering a problem on startup; how can I tell what happened on the bonobo / orbit2 server side?
<lool> "Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred"
<lool> That's all I see in the .xsession-errors log
<seb128> no idea out of the .xsession-errors log
<seb128> does it work if you click on "reload" for the applet?
<seb128> do you get any error if you run /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet on a command line and add it to the panel then?
<lool> seb128: I don't get reload, only don't delete versus delete
<lool> (I think that's it's because it's on startpu)
<lool> seb128: Running /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet outputs nothing but exits with return code 1
<seb128> tedg: ^
<seb128> lool: is there an instance already running?
<lool> seb128: oh yes
 * lool starts a guest session
<lool> seb128: I think it's an orbit2 tmieout
<lool> It's very slow in qemu
<lool> So I get popups about notification area, indicator applet and another one when starting the guest session
<lool> seb128: I don't think we care much then => /me goes doing something useful :)
<seb128> right
 * Ng facepalms. If gnome-panel is told by gconf to start on a monitor that doesn't exist, it seems to go into a loop and never starts
 * Ng fires up the bug filing cannons
<seb128> Ng: you are firing the upstream canons right? ;-)
<Ng> seb128: I did both and linked them :)
<seb128> good
<Ampelbein> pitti: have you had a look at bug 359963?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359963 in apport "Apport retracing service is incorrectly interpreting installed version: None as being out of date" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359963
<pitti> Ampelbein: not yet, it's not a major issue, but it's on my near-term TODO list
<pitti> rickspencer3: FYI, new ubuntu desktop/alternates (20090420.1) available
<rickspencer3> pitti: sweet
<seb128> Ampelbein: that's not really an issue the retracing doesn't work on those bugs anyway that's just the error not being clear
<seb128> Ampelbein: that's not really an issue the retracing doesn't work on those bugs anyway that's just the error not being clear
<Ampelbein> seb128: well, if the retrace failed and apport-retrace finds outdated packages it closes the report right-away.
<seb128> Ampelbein: which seems correct
<Ampelbein> seb128: but not in cases where it falsely identifies packages as being outdated.
<seb128> well if the retracing doesn't work the reason doesn't really matter
<Ampelbein> it's still a legitimate crash and should be treated as such. for example the triager could try a manual retrace or ask the reporter to reproduce. if the report is closed, the reporter will feel like being ignored.
<seb128> we should change the default message but still close those imho
<Ampelbein> i think the issue happens when a recommended package is uninstalled. Then the dependencies.txt give NONE as installed version and the retracer treats it as being outdated
<seb128> we have thousand of those useless bug around, they add noise and are never worked anyway, if the submitter update the bug he can as well reopen it
<seb128> I'm in favor of autoclosing all bugs which have a non-useful stacktrace and ask the submitter to reopen if you can provide one
<seb128> that's just the message to be closed
<seb128> closed -> updated
<Ampelbein> hmm. on second thought this sounds ok, because that's what the triager would do anyway. (ask for backtrace)
<seb128> apport could be smarter about detecting packages to install too
<seb128> ie look at the procmaps and installed what is there
<seb128> it would fix lot of compiz retracing being broken for example because the crashes are in plugins which are not depends
<Ampelbein> that would be really awesome.
<pitti> seb128: apport has looked into ProcMaps and installing extra packages from there for ages
<seb128> pitti: ah, ok so maybe there is an another reason why some retracing don't work correctly then, I just assumed that was due to that
<mpt> rickspencer3, just came across https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-software-development-kit
<mpt> and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/widgetry
<pitti> good night everyone!
<asac> pitti: good night
<calc> heh OOo 3.1.0rc2 won't even be out until after Ubuntu 9.04
 * calc is glad he didn't try to cram OOo 3.1 into jaunty :)
<calc> they are consistently behind schedule
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> have you noticed any freezing issues with evolution-data-server?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: I get one on "Formatting message" quite frequently
<seb128> bugs on launchpad or local bug?
<seb128> how "with evolution-data-server"?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't reported it yet. i was going to report it on bugzilla, but wasn't sure if it was just my setup
<seb128> you don't notice from an user perspective what e-d-s is doing
<seb128> but evo can be hanging due to e-d-s crashing
<seb128> we have some known calendar bugs
<seb128> can you give details on your issue?
<chrisccoulson> for me, evolution stops working. it appears to be functioning but when you try and send an e-mail or fetch from my POP server, it just does nothing
<chrisccoulson> then i got a backtrace of e-d-s
<seb128> james_w: you should open a bug for that, on bugzilla if you can is better ;-)
<james_w> seb128: there's a really old one on bugzilla I'm subscribed to
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - this is the backtrace i get, and it is the same everytime e-d-s freezes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154929/
<seb128> james_w: oh ok, I though the old issue has been fixed, I've not seen a such bug in the whole jaunty cycle I think
<james_w> it's not happened to me for a couple of weeks, but was happening a couple of times a day before that
<seb128> chrisccoulson: no, I've not seen bugs similar to this one
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<james_w> the chatter on that bug suggest it might be a new problem though
<dobey> hey packager types
<seb128> hello dobey
<seb128> chrisccoulson: how busy are you this week?
<chrisccoulson> relatively busy until the second half of the week
<chrisccoulson> how come?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: or asked differently, do you want to do the nautilus sru update for this zooming issue?
<seb128> or should I do it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that
<seb128> there is no hurry srus will not be accepted until after jaunty anyway
<seb128> ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> that won't take too long to do. i could probably do it later this evening
<seb128> as said no hurry we will not have those accepted before jaunty
<seb128> chrisccoulson: base the update on the bzr version mvo already commited a fix there which can go in the same sru upload
<Ampelbein> hi all. bug 270976 : I succeeded in creating a package of gst-plugins-bad with the mplex plugin enabled, installed it and all other libav*unstripped* packages and brasero does not complain anymore about a missing plugin. yet it fails burning with "Illegal operation". see bug 364324 for reference. am i right that the crash happens in libmjpegtools?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270976 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "Brasero can't burn a video DVD" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270976
<ubottu> Bug 364324 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/364324 is private
 * dobey wonders what broke his keyboard layout
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-21
<calc> asac: argh something broke the display of my 3G again
<calc> and now it calls it "(Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub)"
<calc> asac: well Mobile Broadband (blah)
<calc> asac: and it shows up twice now... not 3 times like before though
<mclasen> only 2G now...
<pitti> Good morning
<YokoZar> pitti: good morning
<pitti> hey YokoZar, how are you?
<YokoZar> I'm finding myself swept up in a whole bunch of exciting things pre-UDS.  I might be arriving with 2 pandora consoles to show around, for instance
<pitti> Pandora?
<YokoZar> It's a handheld mobile device with gaming controls that was designed by the community in an open fashion
<YokoZar> It's got a powerful enough (ARM) chip to run a bunch of emulators and free games as well
<YokoZar> It's basically exactly the kind of device I think of when I go "Ubuntu-mobile"
<pitti> frozen bubble to go?
<YokoZar> Exactly ;)  (actually, they even have a picture of it playing frozen bubble on their front page)
<YokoZar> http://www.openpandora.org/
<geser> do you really think it's a good idea to bring to UDS? /me sees the devs making a frozen bubble tournament at UDS :)
<YokoZar> Also I got some nice feedback on this blog post: http://yokozar.org/blog/archives/48  (there's a python script I made that you can play with for modeling Wine development.  It also makes pretty charts)
<pitti> geser: we traditionally have had one anyway :)
<seb128> pitti: thanks for accepting the gvfs and nautilus uploads ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128, np
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<YokoZar> so, a serious question about file-roller opening self-extracting executables: do people actually use this feature?
<YokoZar> Right now file-roller is associated with .exe over and above Wine, although I suspect the likely use case for getting files from .exe with file-roller is rather limited (and, incidentally, Wine might work just as well in some of those cases since they probably want the files in the virtual windows install)
<Tm_T> I agree
<seb128> that seems again a case where you seem to want to advantage wine over installed default applications
<seb128> those are standard zip with some code to be unpacked without an another software right?
<seb128> seems a better idea to open those in file-roller than running a microsoft emulation code to do the unpacking
<mvo> ideally the mime magic would detect whats a zip/exe and what is a stock exe
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> ideally, but is it currently possible?
<YokoZar> Tm_T: not with current shared-mime-info, but in principle it's doable
<Tm_T> interesting
<seb128> why not with the current shared-mime-info?
<seb128> how is that doable and why would prevent shared-mime-info to work there?
<YokoZar> seb128: no one's written the magic ;)
<seb128> ok, so it's doable just not done yet
<seb128> which is different
<seb128> so I guess that's where you want to start, get different mimetype for magically zips and installers
<YokoZar> Well what I mean is we can't just have a patch for fileroller that says "open archive-exe's" and one for wine that says "open else .exe"'s until we write that, yeah
<YokoZar> I'm wondering if this mime magic will be enough though - it depends where the user wants it unpacked.  If they just want the files on their desktop, it might be a bit easier in file-roller, although wine can point to the user's home folder/desktop too.  If they want the files to automatically go to some default location (sometimes specified by the exe itself, eg installing a patch for a windows program), then they really
<seb128> your text displayed until "then they reall" and it cut
<seb128> I think it's fine to open autozip in file-roller, that's ubuntu not a microsoft OS, wine is nice for some things but should not be the default when we have a linux alternative
<YokoZar> If they want the files to automatically go to some default location (sometimes specified by the exe itself, eg installing a patch for a windows program), then they really should be opening it with Wine.
<seb128> they can right click and pick wine if they really want to do that
<seb128> that seems rather a corner case
<YokoZar> Yeah, but I suspect opening .exe with file-roller is a corner case too
<seb128> having exe under linux is a cornercase, agreed
<YokoZar> There is a nice thing here to think about - if someone has installed Wine then they probably have Windows applications, which means when they're opening that self extracting archive they are more likely to be applying it to the wine install rather than just taking files
<seb128> having something installed on a box doesn't mean that you are using it
<YokoZar> Well I should perhaps say "have wine installed and have a ~/.wine made"
<seb128> I'm using no microsoft binaries for sure, that doesn't mean I don't want wine available for some other users
<YokoZar> Well if you're opening a .exe you're using a microsoft binary ;)
<seb128> YokoZar: depends of what you call "using", I'm not running microsoft code by opening a zip in this format in file-roller for example ;-)
<seb128> anyway let's not get sidetracked
<seb128> we need a way to change the default handler when installing extra softwares or to have priorities, the oem team has request that too already
<YokoZar> You're not using microsoft code opening something with Wine either ;)  -- but yeah, the question is more about what the user is expecting
<seb128> ie when you buy a DVD player you expect that to be used by default when installed
<seb128> that's a similar case
<YokoZar> I think it would be reasonable to have Wine take over the default for .exe once it's installed, yeah
<seb128> we just don't have this mechanism right now
<seb128> but that will probably be discussed at uds
<YokoZar> Cool :)
<seb128> having priorities or something would be nice
<YokoZar> Glad I'm going ;)
<YokoZar> priorities other than the user's manual settings that is
<seb128> ie wine would have a higher priority than file-roller for those mimetype for example
<seb128> so when installed it would be used
<seb128> the static list we have now doesn't allow dynamic changes this way
<asac> calc: thats odd. does rebooting help?
<seb128> mvo: hey
<seb128> mvo: could you have a look to bug #349523?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349523 in gnome-utils "The package cache file is corrupted" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349523
<mvo> seb128: sounds like packagekit ;)
 * mvo looks
<seb128> mvo: you say that from the error message?
<seb128> mvo: the description says update-manager or synaptic
<mvo> seb128: yes, its a race condition apparently, packagekit (running in the background) opens the cache when a synaptic update happend (e.g. when people click on "reload" in update-manager). I uploaded a workaround but it got rejected unfortunately
<seb128> oh ok
<mvo> seb128: I will try that again via sru and work on the actual locking race problem then
<seb128> can you reassign where it's appropriate?
<mvo> why is it reported against gnome-utils?
<mvo> sure
<seb128> mvo: thanks!
<seb128> mvo: because submitters pick random packages I expect
<seb128> users... ;-)
<mvo> :)
 * mvo duplicated it now
<seb128> mvo: danke
<mvo> we have a brasero held-back on upgrade :/
<mvo> I commited a workaround to u-m, but it will have to go in a sru
<seb128> the nautilus-cd-burner conflicts stricking?
<mvo> yes
<seb128> we need a way to tell "that software is default instead of this one now"
<seb128> that's not the first time we have the issue
<rickspencer3> asac: ArneGoetje bryce calc kenvandine_wk Riddell pitti:
<pitti> hi
<rickspencer3> asac suggests canceling team meeting today
<rickspencer3> I'm fine with that
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<pitti> sure, unless we have any hot topics?
<pitti> we should still get the weekly report, though (with activity, etc.)
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> I would also like to encourage people with i965 hardware to help test and get data to bryce and jesse
<rickspencer3> but I don't think we need a meeting for that
<pitti> indeed
<asac> my chipset is rev 0c
<asac> and i didnt see any freezes
<asac> for quite some time
 * pitti -> some errands and lunch
<asac> dont have any special options like UXA or such set
<Laney> why has gpm not been updated?
<rickspencer31> Laney: what kind of update were you expecting?
<Laney> it's still on 2.24
<Laney> just curious, I'm sure there's a good reason
<Ampelbein> seb128: hi. looking at your hardy-proposed package for gvfs, I think that it not only fixes 207072 but also bug 216104. can you have a look at that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216104 in gvfs "Hardy - Nautilus shortcut to Samba Share reports wrong password, double icons" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216104
<seb128> Ampelbein: looking
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer31: works for me... will do my activity report
<rickspencer31> thanks ken
<seb128> hey rickspencer31
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: you were getting no freezes on your i695, right, and also the repro.sh didn't cause a freeze, right?
<kenvandine_wk> right
<kenvandine_wk> i also ran repro.sh while i was at lunch... for an hour no freezes
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> just trying to get a list
<kenvandine_wk> and last night i installed jaunty on a neighbors laptop with a GMA965
<rickspencer3> and?
<kenvandine_wk> and i ran the script
<kenvandine_wk> no freezes
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> Ampelbein: no it doesn't, the fix touch only the smbbrowse backend code not the smb one
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: in the future, would they allow you to test with their computer?
<seb128> Ampelbein: ie it only makes a difference while browsing workgroups not when mounting samba shares
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: perhaps... it belongs to ibm :)
<rickspencer3> heh
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: it was an extra laptop he had in his office and wanted to see the latest bling :)
<seb128> I still didn't get any freeze on 965 either
<rickspencer3> seb128: yes
<kenvandine_wk> so brought it home... not sure how long he will have it
<kenvandine_wk> good reports from him though... he said ubuntu is getting close to good enough for him to replace OSX on his mac book :)
<rickspencer3> I'm compiling a list of folks who have i965 so that we can quickly test when bryce and jesse identify fixes we can quickly test
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<kenvandine_wk> good list to have
<kenvandine_wk> my desktop 965 was very problematic earlier in the cycle... but super stable now
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: right, bryce did quite a good job solving -intel issues, but this last freeze is a tough nut to crack
<rickspencer3> my i945 based eeePC is smoking fast
<rickspencer3> running Jaunty on this netbook is very smooth, and not just considering graphics
<kenvandine_wk> good
<kenvandine_wk> same on my classmate
<seb128> yeah it rocks on my laptop too
<seb128> and I'm happy we don't have update-notifier nagging me about compiz being to update since I don't want to do that ;-)
<asac> bryce: is there any news on poulsbo drivers in jaunty for those nasty new intel chipsets that dont work at all?
<asac> mpt: do we also have a spec for the network connection setup wizard or is that done as part of the inviting spec (i would think it should be two specs)
<asac> mvo: is there some trick that would do something like apt-get install --reinstall-with-purge ? ... its always cumbersome to reset configs for stuff that has rdepends because you cannot --purge it
<mpt> asac, sabdfl is unsure about the idea of having a separate setup assistant. We could just open Network Manager's "Network Connections" window instead.
<mvo> asac: yes, give me a sec
<asac> mpt: well yeah. i think we should really make tht connection editor more powerful so it can also be a useful wizard
<mvo> asac: apt-get install --reinstall -o apt::get::purge=true foo
<mvo> asac: (not tested though)
<asac> mvo: heh fun. you rock. this should be a top level option ;)
<asac> at least until we find why our config files are always touched
<asac> mvo: maybe we can misuse apparmor to log access to config files?
<asac> in that way we could finally track down which packages touch configs deliberately?
<mvo> assa: what conffile is currently prompting
<mvo> ?
<asac> mvo: i am asac ;) ... nothing special i just wondered because this pops-up regularly
<asac> and its always hard for me to explain users how to reset their configs
 * mvo nods
<seb128> asac: I usually don't get too many conffiles prompts, users having issue probably edit files by hand
<asac> seb128: thats one theory. however, i always got a bunch of prompts for files i didnt even know ;)
<seb128> asac: those are bugs ;-)
<asac> right. but the source is unknown :(
<asac> hence i wondered if i could log all config file accesses using apparmor ;)
<seb128> "we are watching you"
<seb128> we mean it!
<asac> heh
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> and display a notify bubble when they edit a file
<asac> yeah :)
<seb128> "you are touching a conffile file, don't do that"
<asac> you can even indicate that ;)
<asac> "push here to revert your change"
<seb128> let's bring the actions back, that's clearly a case where we need those ;-)
<asac> lol ... i thought it would be worth to add that into the indicator ;)
<asac> the ability to reset is too important to just disappear after a while
<asac> sometimes i think it would be easier to disable this whole conf file mechansism on desktop installs (except for a few cases that we know are frequently changed)
<seb128> dammit, ted is not around right now
<asac> deesktop users just dont have any business with editing conffiles imo
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: probably in a few minutes...
<seb128> right, it's often issues rather than benefit
<asac> damn. we wanted to get that feature into jaunty still ;)
<asac> and ted sleeps
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: that's just to troll notifications and action with him so no hurry ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<asac> mvo: did the kompozer fix work for you (its in the archive already)
<mvo> asac: yes, many thanks
<asac> good
<asac> mvo: just saw that a kompozer is in debian NEW ... strange
<mvo> asac: a later version
<mvo> asac: some -alpha2
<asac> yeah.
<asac> seems debian ftpmaster are on extended vacation or something. no new processing for 2 month or so
<asac> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<seb128> they do some binary new apparently but that's about it
<asac> so they wait for the new machine readable copyright policy becomes effective so they can reject everything ?
<asac> is that something that will really happen?
<asac> its really insane to list all copyright holders for all files if its a massive community driven project
<seb128> right, I don't really get the point either, it's lot of boring work and of no real use
<seb128> hey tedg
<seb128> tedg: you should subscribe to evolution-indicator bugs
<tedg> seb128: Hmm, I thought I had.  Will do.
<seb128> tedg: bug #359658 has quite some duplicates and makes evolution crash, I think you didn't notice it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359658 in evolution-indicator "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359658
<seb128> tedg: would be nice if you could add it to your todolist ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Yup, looking at it now.
<seb128> tedg: thanks
<tedg> Oh, and good morning :)
<seb128> tedg: good morning to your too ;-)
<seb128> tedg: #363894 the submitter can get the bug easily apparently if you need details (that's a duplicate)
<tedg> seb128: So is there no debug package built for evolution plugins?  It would be handy :)
<seb128> tedg: what do you mean?
<tedg> seb128: I mean debug symbols for the evolution-indicator plugin.  The backtrace doesn't seem to have them.
<seb128> tedg: the dbgsym are available for all the evolution binaries, do you have a ddeb source?
<seb128> tedg: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25255891/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> tedg: which one are lacking there?
<tedg> seb128: That one has, but I was looking at the user gdb backtraces.
<tedg> It doesn't seem like there's a "evolution-indicator-dbg" package.
<seb128> tedg: he probably didn't install evolution-indicator-dbgsym on this box
<seb128> tedg: there is dbgsym for everything, you just need a ddeb apt source
<seb128> tedg: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25255891/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> ups
<seb128> tedg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<tedg> seb128: My apt-get can't find the package, neither can "apt-cache search evolution-indicator"
<seb128> tedg: read that wikipage ;-)
<seb128> tedg: new to debugging on ubuntu are you? ;-)
<tedg> Oh, it must have been one of the repositories disabled on upgrade.  I hate that.
<seb128> hello pmatulis
<pmatulis> seb128: hi
<pmatulis> hi gang, so i'm having trouble locking down gconf with policykit
<pmatulis> i'm putting in Admin authentication and then modifying with gconf-editor, expecting a p/w prompt
<pmatulis> but i'm not seeing that
<pmatulis> mvo: can you assist ^
<seb128> pmatulis: what do you do exactly? run gconf-editor as your user?
<seb128> set a key as mandatory there?
<pmatulis> seb128: yes
<seb128> did you restart gconfd just to make sure?
<pmatulis> yeah
<seb128> and gconftool2 --get /key doesn't give you the right value?
<pmatulis> haven't tried that but i'm mostly wondering why i'm not being prompted to authenticate
<seb128> pmatulis: let me try there
<pmatulis> seb128: using 8.10 btw
<seb128> pmatulis: do you use the "set as default" or "set as mandatory" in gconf-editor?
<pmatulis> seb128: there are two entries in PK for gconf, i have them both set to "No, No, Admin Authentication"
<pmatulis> seb128: one moment for your question
<seb128> right, same values there
<seb128> when I use "set as mandatory" I get a policykit prompt
<seb128> but I'm on jaunty there
<pmatulis> seb128: i'm sorry, i don't see the "set as..." stuff in gconf
<seb128> gconf-editor?
<seb128> right click on a key in the right pane of the screen
<seb128> you get a menu
<seb128> new key, edit, ...
<pmatulis> seb128: k
<seb128> that's not how you set the key?
<pmatulis> i just checked the box
<seb128> what box?
<seb128> I'm not sure what you are doing
<seb128> - run gconf-editor
<pmatulis> there are checkboxes all over the place
<seb128> - browse on the left pane to go where you want to do changes
<seb128> - select the key in the right pane
<seb128> - right click on it
<seb128> - select the "set as mandatory" menu item in the menu?
<pmatulis> yup, and chossing either mandatory or default does yield a prompt
<pmatulis> choosing
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> do you get any error on the command line where you run gconf-editor?
<seb128> maybe you entered a password for that once before and it kept the credential?
<pmatulis> no, it would show up in policykit
<pmatulis> down below
<seb128> and policykit works fine for other applications?
<pmatulis> seems to, like a test with changing system time
<pmatulis> of changing policykit itself
<pmatulis> or changing
<pmatulis> question: without right clicking (on gconf key) what is being used, mandatory or default?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pmatulis: you can see the priority order in /etc/gconf/2/path
<seb128> mvo: do you have an intrepid box handy in a vm or somewhere to try that?
<seb128> pmatulis: but basically it's mandatory > user_config > default
<pmatulis> bonus question, i read somewhere it is possible to propogate gconf settings across network nodes
<pmatulis> method?
<mvo> seb128: yes
 * mvo fires up kvm
<seb128> dunno about networking, there is a ldap backend in gconf but I don't know if anybody is using it and how well it's working
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<mvo> seb128: what then? I have a kvm running now
<pmatulis> mvo: open policykit and gconf editor, then put "No, No, Admin Authentication" for both gconf entries
<seb128> let's not get confused
<pmatulis> ?
<seb128> mvo: start by trying to set a mandatory gconf key is gconf editor
<seb128> and see if you get a policykit password prompt there
<seb128> before touching any policykit config
<seb128> to see if the default install works
<seb128> then we can figure config differences
<mvo> seb128: when I right-click and say "set as mandatory" it says I'm not allowed to, no policykit prompt (this is a default install)
<mvo> seb128: details says "No database available ..."
<asac> calc: are you on yet?
<seb128> mvo: ok, so that's buggy on intrepid apparently
<seb128> mvo: where do you have those details?
<Ampelbein> seb128: hi. do you think bug #270976 would qualify for SRU? it's a bit difficult since as long as bug 351017 isn't published, users with non-p4 machines will run into a SIGILL-crash.
<mvo> seb128: sec
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270976 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "Brasero can't burn a video DVD" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351017 in mjpegtools "[SRU] mpeg2enc crashes with SIGILL on non-p4 architectures." [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351017
<mvo> seb128: is there anything that might be wrong in the VM that might cause this?
<seb128> Ampelbein: I don't know enough about the issue but the bug description seems something worth fixing in stable yes
<mvo> seb128: paste.ubuntu.com/155368
<seb128> mvo: I doubt of it, it's not working for pmatulis either that's why we started the discussion
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, i will change the bug description then to supply information for SRU procedure
<seb128> Ampelbein: thanks
<mvo> hm, jaunty give me a PK prompt (but in a regular system, not a VM)
<seb128> mvo: right, me too, that's why I asked you to try on jaunty
<pmatulis> i'm testing on metal here
<seb128> I will try on a jaunty VM now to see if VM makes a difference
<seb128> it might simply be buggy in intrepid and nobody noticed
<seb128> you use the interface for the "set system proxy" though so that's weird
<mvo> seb128: right, but I talk to dbus directly
<mvo> seb128: maybe gconf-editors dbus interfacing code is just buggy (or not activated?)
<seb128> yeah, could be
<seb128> pmatulis: ok, that seems buggy and require debugging and fixed in intrepid if you need that fixed in intrepid
<seb128> fixed -> fixing
<pmatulis> seb128: i'll open a bug then
<pmatulis> anything special you want me to include?
<asac> anyone has similar issues with middle mouse click? for me it only works like 1 out of 10 times
<asac> i notice that for pasting and for clicking links in ffox (e.g. to open link in new tab)
<asac> ok seems my mouse is just broken :(
<asac> works with my trackball
<seb128> pmatulis: no need of details, open a bug on gconf-editor saying that you use intrepid and that setting mandatory settings doesn't work there
<seb128> pmatulis: I will close it as fixed in jaunty and open a low priority intrepid task
<pmatulis> k
<mvo> seb128: do you have a idea about bug #364452 ? something crashes in gnome-panel-data postinst
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364452 in update-manager "package update-manager 1:0.111.7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364452
<pmatulis> is there any way to recover from a corrupt /var/lib/dpkg/status file?  status.old is also bad, as are the ones in /var/backup
<mvo> pmatulis: in what way is it bad?
<pmatulis> mvo: corrupt, garbage characters, user had bad ram
<mvo> pmatulis: with enough force of will I guess that is possible, a script would have to reconstruct it based on the content of /var/lib/dpkg/info
<mvo> pmatulis: if its just isolated garbage, just removing it might be enough
<seb128> mvo: zenity has the same error in the log and the only thing it's calling is scrollkeeper-update
<mvo> pmatulis: it would be a fun project to write such a recovery tool, should not be too hard
<seb128> mvo: I hate those bugs, we really need a way to display what line or command is having the issue
<mvo> seb128: didn't we remove scrollkeeper :) ?
<mvo> seb128: sh -ex for everything!
<pmatulis> mvo: ack on removing isolated garbage, thought there might be a better way
<seb128> mvo: we install rarian-compat which has a scrollkeeper-update and people can still install scrollkeeper instead if they equivalents
<seb128> "if they equivalents" -> "if they want since they are equivalents"
<mvo> pmatulis: my fingers are itching to hack on a script for it, but there is a release to make :)
 * mvo reassigns to scrollkeeper
<pmatulis> mvo: maybe i can start something, what commands should i be looking at?
<seb128> I once had a corrupted status, I'm wondering if I didn't manage to rebuild it using dselect
<seb128> that was years ago when still using debian I think, I'm not sure now ;-)
<mvo> pmatulis: it would have to go over every list file in /var/lib/dpkg/*.list, look into the apt cache for matching package, use the apt record to put the data into the same format, add the "status: " header. thats it. it should probably also generate dummy entries (just name, status) for stuff that is not available via the apt cache (e.g. because it was locally installed)
<mvo> pmatulis: probably not perfect, but a should be a good start
<calc> asac: sorry just saw your message
<pmatulis> mvo: what commands should i be looking at?
<mvo> pmatulis: it would probably have to be a custom python script, beside python-apt no external commands
<asac> calc: yeah. so does that weird state persist after reoobt?
<asac> reboot
<pmatulis> mvo: darn, me only shell monkey
<mvo> heh :)
<calc> asac: will see what happens, be back in a couple minutes
<mvo> it would be possible with shell too, but much harder (at least for me - not such a great shell monkey)
<mvo> seb128: do we have a master bug for missing gtklabel width-height geometry management?
<seb128> mvo: the wrapping one?
<seb128> mvo: bug #20096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 20096 in gtk "Synaptic Dialogs do not wrap text labels dynamically when windows are resized" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20096
<mvo> seb128: thanks, this one
<mvo> 5 digits!
<seb128> bratsche: ^ do you know if there is a plan to ever fix that?
<seb128> bratsche: that being http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101968
<ubottu> Gnome bug 101968 in GtkLabel "Height-for-width wrapping for GtkLabel" [Enhancement,New]
<bratsche> Let me take a look.
<mvo> please please
<Ampelbein> seb128: re bug 270976 - updated description, added updated debdiff, subscribed motu-sru. is that enough to be looked over?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270976 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "[SRU] gst-plugins-bad0.10 needs rebuilding with mjpegtools to enable burning video with Brasero" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270976
<seb128> Ampelbein: yes, thanks
<bratsche> seb128: Yes, I believe so.  My understanding was that it's just awaiting proper review.
<bratsche> Maybe mclasen knows better than I do though.
<seb128> bratsche: excellent, that might be the most ugly looking gtk thing
<calc> asac: yea nevermind a reboot cleared it up
<bratsche> seb128: But murrayc was saying he'd like to see it get in during the next major release I think.
<seb128> bratsche: ie see how the wrapping on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/1510982/Applying%20Changes.png fro example
<bratsche> Yeah, total suck.
<asac> calc: thanks. the user from the bug i subscribed you too has not that much luck. his device doesnt even show up in lsusb ... only after resume from _hibernate_ (not after reboot)
<seb128> or http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25792200/textboxnarrow.png
<seb128> anyway good that some people are on it ;-)
<bratsche> There's not much I can do about, unless reviewers post comments for how to improve the patches then I could try to help out with improving the patches to get it through faster.
<calc> asac: oh :\
<seb128> bratsche: ok thanks, I will ping you again if there is patches sitting there than need changes then ;-)
<bratsche> Cool, let me know.
<jcastro> seb128: what's the spec/blueprint for the gnome3 session at UDS?
<seb128> jcastro: "You are now subscribed to the blueprint gnome-3 - GNOME 3." htp://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gnome-3
<seb128> jcastro: I got that email but the url doesn't work, maybe somebody deleted it since, ask rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> jcastro: it's just a stub now
<rickspencer3> I'll fill in some details soon
<rickspencer3> seb128:  jcastro: I changed the name to desktop-gnome-3
<seb128> rickspencer3: launchpad gives an error page
<seb128> rickspencer3: ah ok, that's why
<rickspencer3> brb
<seb128> rickspencer3: thanks
<jcastro> ah ok, it was under design before or something
<jcastro> cool
<alex-weej> seb128: is gimpnet down?
<seb128> alex-weej: I'm connected and it's working, dunno if other people can connect though
<alex-weej> seb128: cheers, neither tp nor xchat are able to connect
<hyperair> works for me
<hyperair> using irssi
<alex-weej> looks like there's a bad route from me in the UK :(
<kenvandine_wk> jcastro: feeling better?
<jcastro> kenvandine_wk: about 85%, but rolling with it
<kenvandine_wk> good
<asac> jcastro: did you get the gears working with toolkit@mozilla.org?
<jcastro> no, I gave up last night
<jcastro> was just going to convince you to package the whole thing up for karmic at UDS, heh
<asac> jcastro: please post your install.rdf. i need ya
<jcastro> asac: one moment
<jcastro> asac: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/5720/install.rdf
<asac> jcastro: how are you trying to install that?
<jcastro> via the prism "add extension" menu option
<jcastro> asac: call, bbl, I'll ping you on -mozilla later
<asac> jcastro: sure
<seb128> mclasen: where did you get that vino change? debian has a similar patch but ubuntu not as far as I can tell
<seb128> mclasen: the session one
<mclasen> seb128: I followed some ubuntu changelog entry to a debian bug
<seb128> mclasen: right, we have a bug about the issue, the change is debian specific though
<seb128> mclasen: so that it really matters, but "boo debian" there ;-)
<mclasen> ok, I can agree to that :-)
<seb128> s/so/not
<mclasen> but it is really all vuntz fault
<seb128> indeed
<bryce> asac: I'd ask lool.  I don't know of any news, but he would.
<seb128> vuntz: boo
<mclasen> all side-effects of bolting session saving back on
<seb128> vuntz: fix gnome-session so it stops starting in loop things which should not
<seb128> mclasen: did you figure a proper fix for the similar nautilus issue when not drawing the background?
<seb128> mclasen: or do you still have the autostart to be conditional on the gconf key as a workaround?
<mclasen> yeah, we still have that
<seb128> k
<mclasen> someone recently posted a daemon-mode patch for nautilus
<seb128> we set the autostart to false in jaunty as a workaround
<seb128> autorestart rather
<mclasen> yeah, we have autorestart set to tture
<mclasen> true
<mclasen> but it doesn't work :-(
<lool> bryce: Actually StevenK is working on them for intrepid and jaunty versions
<lool> asac: ^
<lool> He has the freshest info and does the actual work
<rickspencer31> hi ivanka o/
<ivanka> hi
<ferry> eir kann ich kubntu oberfläche unter ubuntu installieren
<ferry> wir kann ich kubntu oberfläche unter ubuntu installieren
<lool> Hier wird leider nur English gesprochen
<ferry> habe ver. 9.04 installiert
<lool> Vielleich in ein -de or .de chan?
<lool> +t
<ferry> ok danke
<ferry> bye
 * lool throws his German out of the window
<bryce> lool, great, thanks
<bryce> (I knew lool would be more clued in than me)
<lool> I actually thought you and StevenK worked on poulsbo together in the past weeks
<asac> mvo: did you shove our um fix to -proposed yet?
<asac> mvo: do we need someone from QA team to verify that fix? i guess it will be hard to ask reporters to retry dist-upgrading from intrepid ;)
<asac> lool: his german was definitly inferior than yours. reads like he was a foreign speaker ;)
<seb128> asac: that epiphany gecko crash on closing is stil there in jaunty grrr ;-)
<asac> webkit by default is still not there in jaunty ;)
<seb128> asac: no, but count on it for karmic ;-)
<asac> seb128: any idea if they plan to migrate cookies/passwords properly at some point?
<asac> i thik i tried -webkit once, but it had all my credentials forgotten
<seb128> no idea but I'm not sure they plan to do that
<seb128> ie that's no fun work and only for upgrades
<seb128> only distros care about that ;-)
<mvo> asac: not uploaded yet, I'm adding test cases currently, but when that is done, I will
<mvo> asac: and yes, we need someone from QA :)
<mvo> but I will attach my own test protocols
<mvo> asac: is jaunty-proposed already open? or is it just queued there?
<asac> no idea ;). ogra only said he uploaded to -proposed
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - i did the nautilus SRU last night for the zoom issue, and proposed it for merging in to ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hello, I've seen that, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I will sponsor that tomorrow while I'm doing some other sru uploads
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to test a patch for tracker which hopefully resolves this removeable media issue too
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just looking at this vino restart issue
<chrisccoulson> vino still uses gnomeclient, so you can set the restart style, unlike with the nautilus issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson: that's discussed on the GNOME devel list at the moment
<seb128> chrisccoulson: and there is a debian patch to no use the sm-client command line argument
<chrisccoulson> the tracker patch didn't work :(
 * chrisccoulson bangs head against desk
<mnemo> if I have the environment variable "LANG=en_DK.UTF-8" what does the "DK" part mean? because I got english language in ubuntu and I got swedish keyboard keyboard layout... i cant think of anything in my ubuntu which is supposed to be danish (DK) ?!
<seb128> mnemo: that's an english variant but there no translation for this one apparently
<seb128> mnemo: the locale definition might be different (ie different money format or clock being 12 or 24 hours etc)
<mnemo> seb128: yeah but I think maybe there is a bug in ubiquity or something
<mnemo> something automatically setup this for me
<mnemo> i never choose danish formats etc and I wont want that
<seb128> mnemo: it's probably be based on the country language combo
<mnemo> seb128: "system::administration::language support" is set to en_DK indeed
<seb128> which one did you select?
<seb128> are you sure you didn't click on the wrong line or something?
<mnemo> but in the ubuntu install I selected "english" on every single choice except for "keyboard layout" (where I choose swedish)
<mnemo> i might have selected Copenhagen for timezone though
<mnemo> could that be it?
<seb128> could be
<seb128> ask on #ubuntu-devel to cjwatson or evan
<seb128> or in #ubuntu-installer
<mnemo> mmkay
<mnemo> thanks
<seb128> the keyboard is not revelant there
<seb128> the locale is a language country setting
<mnemo> yup
<seb128> so they might be using the timezone as county too
<seb128> which is a simplication but what 95% of users wan t
<seb128> want
<mnemo> yea
<mnemo> even is offline but I will e-mail him and ask
<mnemo> evan
<davmor2> mnemo: You can manually select what you want but on the whole language and timezone sets the default kb for those selections
<mnemo> davmor2: what do you mean by "kb" ?
<davmor2> keyboard
<mnemo> davmor2: but ubiquity asks which keyboard layout I want and that part works fine for me
<asac> mpt: still there? did we have a wiki page that explained what ffox should use to supplement the actionless notifications for downloads/extension-updates/updates (i think those were the usages, right?)
<mvo> pitti: when will we open jaunty-proposed :) ? I uploaded a update-manager with a bunch of small fixes there (including a workaround for a network-manager problem that will make asac (and me) happy)
<asac> mvo: network-manager problem is also a hal corruption during upgrade issue ;)
<asac> nm crashes (thats the nm bug), but even without that hal comes back without all the net devices during upgrade, which obviously means for NM: no net devices ;)
<asac> mvo: thanks!
<mvo> asac: cheers, lets hope it goes through -prposed quickly, I'm adding my own upgrade logs to show that it works
<asac> great. can you also instructions for QA how to include that in their upgrade tests?
<mvo> asac: already done (but feel free to check too)
<asac> mvo: did you subscribe ubuntu-sru yet?
<mvo> yes
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-22
<calc> anyone around who has dual head setup that can try to reproduce a bug for me?
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys, i'd like to take a shot at bug #332253 in the epiphany-browser
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332253 in epiphany-browser "Epiphany doesn't mention Ubuntu in user agent string" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332253
<pace_t_zulu> can someone point to the repo for epiphany-browser? right now i am using "apt-get source epiphany-browser"
<pitti> Good morning
<lool> hey pitti
<lool> pitti: I think you said the UNR image didn't fit on your 1 GB USB stick, how large is it exactly?
<pitti> lool: the current one does now (the 947 MB one)
<lool> pitti: Could you recheck with the image we rerolled yesterday; it's 992837632 bytes
<lool> Ah good
<lool> pitti: I'm still curious about your dev size :)
<pitti> lool:   storage.removable.media_size = 1028653056  (0x3d500000)  (uint64)
<lool> Thanks
<pitti> but don't take that as an assumption that all 1 GB sticks are exactly that large :)
<pitti> I think we can expect 1,000,000,000 bytes, not more
<lool> I don't, but plars says the image is too big for him
<lool> And it's less than 1 billion bytes so I wonder what's happening
 * pitti -> breakfast, back in 10
<lool> Will check with him when he comes up
<lool> guten Appetit!
<pitti> danke :)
<huats> hi everyone
<pitti> hey huats
<huats> hello pitti
<huats> how are you ?
<seb128> hey pitti huats
<huats> seb128: o/
<seb128> slomo: hi
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - you merged my tracker branch in to ubuntu-desktop last week for a SRU (installing the evolution plugin). Could you hold fire on uploading that (tomorrow?), as I'm working on some other fixes at the moment
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure, thanks
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<slomo> seb128: hi :)
<seb128> slomo: could you have a look to bug #358426 when you have some time? it seems similar to this crash when gst-ffmpeg and ffmpeg were not in sync but seems to be different (ie the versions are in sync and the crash is still there withou gst-ffmpeg)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358426 in gnome-settings-daemon "Unable to start the settings manager gnome-settings-daemon after updating Intrepid" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358426
<seb128> slomo: the bug has a gst_debug log, stacktrace, etc ... I'm not sure what to ask next
<slomo> seb128: might be the other one... which version of gst-plugins-bad is in ubuntu, does it link to liblrdf0?
<seb128> slomo: the dpkg -l | grep gstreamer log is in the bug
<seb128> slomo: gst-plugins-bad is not installed by looking at the log
<slomo> ok
<seb128> slomo: the bug is an intrepid one, not jaunty too (ie 6 month old versions)
<seb128> slomo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25174573/log is the gst_debug log
<slomo> seb128: well, unless i miss anything there's no backtrace because g-s-d seems to run fine in gdb... hm, two things might be useful
<slomo> seb128: a) GST_REGISTRY_FORK=no gdb --args g-s-d ...... might give a backtrace of the crash
<slomo> b) GST_REGISTRY_FORK=no valgrind g-s-d .... might give something useful
<slomo> that's a crash i've never seen before :)
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> slomo: I've asked for those now, thank you
<slomo> np :)
<didrocks> hey everybody o/
<pitti> hey didrocks, bonjour
 * pitti hugs slomo, long time no see
<didrocks> Guten Tag pitti :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> hey seb128, quieter time just before the release?
<seb128> didrocks: yes, using it to catch up on bug triage ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: huge work :-)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> and you? enjoying some non busy time before karmic opening and uds? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: not really, framasoft volonteers are rereading my book so that I can catch my french grammar mistakes and I am preparing Orsys lesson :-)
<seb128> orsys?
<didrocks> so, it's a continuing flow of work, no rest ;)
<didrocks> orsys (http://www.orsys.fr/) is training company specialized in computer science firm audience
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> you know how to keep busy apparently ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yes, and still reading the GNOME documentation :-) I also gave a shot to kde since I didn't boot it since approximately 5 years... What a change :)
<seb128> still using it?
<seb128> how did you like it?
<didrocks> seb128: very pleasant to the eye, but I don't like having too many configuration options and lack of "coherence"
<didrocks> it was just for testing :-)
<seb128> good ;-)
<rickspencer3> asac: seb128 pitti Riddell
<rickspencer3> what's the word on the street?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> things look good from here
<pitti> All systems operate within normal parameters, Captain!
<rickspencer3> lol
<pitti> nothing on my radar
<rickspencer3> bryce would be saying "she can't take much more"
<pitti> argh, except that launchpadlib broke my shiny retracers again
<rickspencer3> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8ebbu/any_others_running_jaunty_on_intel_gm965gl960_try/
<rickspencer3> pitti: arg
<rickspencer3> the launchpad team is in the next room here, should I ask them to help?
<pitti> nah, that's fine
<pitti> rickspencer3: let me track it down first, produce a test case, and then you can drop that test case on their feet :)
<pitti> launchpadlib.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed
<pitti> who could imagine to have _even better_ error messages?
<pitti> rickspencer3: how's the war room today?
<rickspencer3> pitti: so far so good
<cassidy> mpt: hi. I use to add you in CC in Empathy bugs proposing a controversial UI/usuability change. Don't hesitate to tell me if that annoys you and I'll stop :)
<asac> rickspencer3: all good in jaunty ;)
<asac> rickspencer3: btw, i didnt get a freeze yesterday :/
<rickspencer3> asac: you mean with the script?
<asac> rickspencer3: i didnt run the script. just did normal use.
<asac> rickspencer3: you have a URL to the script at hand so i can fire it up?
 * rickspencer3 gets bug
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Critical,Triaged]
<rickspencer3> asac: it's repro.sh in there ^^
<rickspencer3> asac: here's a direct link:
<rickspencer3> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25683477/repro.sh
<rickspencer3> note that you need to install wmcntrl to make it work
<rickspencer3> also, compiz needs to be enabled
<asac> ok let me check wmcntrl
<asac> rickspencer3: i assume that in the while loop using workspace 3 would also work (instead of 4). i only have 4 workspaces
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> asac: you need to have 6 workspace, I should have mentioned
<rickspencer3> also, your computer will be totally unusable, and it's an infinite loop
<rickspencer3> I stop the script by logging out
<asac> rickspencer3: so if i change the workspace it changes to to 3 its known to not work?
<asac> let me use 6 workspaces
<asac> atm its flipping workspaces happily
<asac> and no freeze
<rickspencer3> then it's working
<rickspencer3> it usually take 2-4 minutes to freeze
<asac> k i let it running with 6 workspaces now
<asac> lets see
<asac> still action ;)
<asac> produces massive amount of heat. had to put my laptop somewhere else
<asac> rickspencer3: still running ;)
<asac> so no. thats probably "made for germany" ;)
<asac> ENOTREPRODUCIBLE
<asac> stoped this experiemtn now ;)
<mpt> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Firefox
<mpt> cassidy, that's fine
<asac> mpt: isnt that the status-quo?
<asac> ah there is instead and alternatively
<asac> mpt: so assuming that mozilla didnt like that; do you have other approaches how we can use native notifications somehow?
<asac> mpt: what about using indicators for downloads/updates-available, etc.
<mpt> asac, no, I think using notification bubbles for that would be a bit worse than having no notification at all.
<asac> but our answer can't be: just drop notifications completely
<asac> downloads completed must be a common use-case we should unify
<asac> what do we do with other downloaders (like transmission, etc.)
<asac> do those display notifications?
<mpt> That's why in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Transmission> I make exactly the same recommendation as for Firefox. :-)
<asac> ah i see ;)
<asac> found it right after saying that
<mpt> I don't know how they've actually done it, though
<asac> mpt: ok. but hwo about different approaches. what about indicators instead of jumping the full dialog in your face?
<mpt> asac, what do you mean by "indicators"?
<asac> a download indicator?
<asac> ;)
<asac> similar to message-indicator ;)
<mpt> oh, a menu for downloads?
<asac> mpt: why not. a menu where the folders that have finished downloads are indicated
<mpt> I think that wouldn't be appropriate, because they're things you sometimes want to keep an eye on the progress of, but while a menu was open you couldn't really do anything else.
<mpt> That's basically the Mathusalem idea.
<mpt> A unified file copying/moving window would be nifty, and Firefox/Transmission downloads could hook into that, but that wouldn't be a menu.
<asac> mpt: err
<asac> currently the notification is only done when downloads have finished
<asac> i dont want to display the progress of the downloads in the indicator
<asac> just indicate folders with finished (but unseen) downloads
<asac> mpt: i agree that having a unified download progress display would be something - but for the future
<asac> for now i want to find a solution so download finished can be done in a notification bubble (because if we say that has to stop mozilla will never adapt our thing)
<mpt> As I said, I think using a notification bubble would be worse than no notification at all.
<asac> mpt: you said an "actionless notification bubble"
<asac> thats why i suggested: "actionless notification bubble + indicator"
<asac> ;)
<mpt> Where did I say that?
<asac> well. thats what i understood. if you didnt say that then i disagree
<asac> getting a notification when on download finished is imporant
<asac> popping up dialogs cant be the answer for that
<asac> getting a notification without a way to also open those download folders with new content is worse, yes.
<mpt> So, in order of preference (from my POV):
<asac> personally i want to get notified when downloads finished
<mpt> 1. have Downloads window request attention (good)
<asac> k
<mpt> 2. nothing (adequate)
<mpt> 3. notification bubble (bad)
<mpt> 4. fallback alert box (terrible)
<asac> how can nothing be better than notification?
<mpt> what?
<mpt> You mean, how can it be better than a fallback alert box?
<asac> no why is 2 better than 3 (or 3 worse than 2)
<mpt> oh, right
<asac> i want to be notified when download finished
<asac> whether i can click on it or not is just secondary
<mpt> Because a notification bubble shows you that the download has finished but does not let you respond, which would be frustrating.
<asac> combined with making a single place on the desktop where you can access finished downloads (read: indicator) i would say that 3 is even better than 1
<mpt> Maybe so, but I'm 90% sure there won't be such a menu, because it's not a common enough case
<asac> preferring 2 over three really sounds like sticking your head in the ground because we couldn't get 1 :)
<mpt> Not at all, there are quite a few browsers that do #2, even including previous versions of Firefox.
<asac> mpt: the menu would only show if there are finished downloads.
<mpt> Other examples include Safari, IE/Mac, and Opera.
<asac> mpt: so as it stands now if we don't suggest anything different from 1. we will get either 4 or the old XUL notifications
<mpt> asac, ok, so the XUL ones are about at the same level as #2
<asac> mpt: yeah. but i wouldnt bet on it
<asac> we might really end up that firefox starts doing 4
<asac> also i think that downloading is almost as a similar important use case as messaging
<asac> i know a bunch of users that download all the time, but never touched any IM client
<asac> and frequently they have issues to find the download they just did
<mpt> So, I'm sorry that you're stuck in the middle of this
<mpt> But really, you're complaining to the wrong person
<mpt> We've offered one recommended behavior, and two acceptable alternatives
<asac> mpt: ok. who is the right one to talk about this then ;)?
<mpt> If Mozilla doesn't like any three of those and they want a nasty experience on Ubuntu, that reflects poorly on them.
<mpt> I'll write up the three in more detail on the wiki page
<asac> thanks.
<asac> fwiw, i think its unlikely we will get 4. its just discussed. in the end we will stick with ugly XUL notifications forever ... i am currently fighting to get the native actions at least in toolkit supported in a way that wont lead to 4
<asac> native notifications
<asac> because we need them for tbird later
<asac> together with indicator support
<asac> mpt: since it always pops-up it would make sense to also tell why our approach is better than growl for instance
<asac> they always say thats how it should be done properly
<mpt> asac, sorry, since what always pops up?
<asac> i have no arguments because i have absolutely no idea how growl feels
<asac> mpt: growl is always raised (pops-up) in discussions
<asac> as an example how to do it right
<mpt> oh, I see
<mpt> Growl causes mis-clicking that Notify OSD avoids.
<mpt> I.e. a Growl bubble can appear possibly on top of where you're about to click on another window.
<mpt> and if you click the bubble, it does something else (e.g. opens a window).
<asac> mpt: can you write that somewhere down?
<asac> or even capture a video that shows the problem?
<asac> did you tell that to mconnor?
<mpt> I did tell him
<mpt> he thinks it's a worthwhile tradeoff
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=diff&rev2=141&rev1=140
<mpt> asac, our rationale for non-clickability is at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines#Avoiding%20actions>
<mpt> I'll add a mention of Growl there
<asac> ok
<asac> mpt: one thing left you didnt answer: why do you consider downloads a less common use-case than messages?
<seb128> why do you need to be notified about downloads at all?
<seb128> you are not notified about local copies
<mpt> asac, well, I don't have statistics on it, but I'm fairly sure that most people receive e-mail + IMs (even if they don't use IM at all) more often than they download stuff
<asac> most users use web mail
<asac> desktop email is a dying thing and most likely only used by power-users
<mpt> seb128, that's a good point, though I guess it's a bit easier to resume a local move/copy after hibernation than it is to resume a download
<seb128> mpt: download should inhibit hibernation then?
<asac> seb128: downloads take longer and copying files has its own progress dialog open
<asac> that you dont close
<asac> while its copying
<seb128> asac: firefox doesn't have a download indicator?
<seb128> I should try something else than epiphany every now and then ;-)
<asac> seb128: i am not sure about default behaviour, but i definitly dont have the download window open during downloads
<asac> seb128: also think about transmission
<asac> seb128: takes long to download a huge file and its nice to be notified that its finished
<seb128> right
<asac> unifying how users can access finished downloads in an indicator sounds right to me
<seb128> I think bubble are nice for those
<seb128> I'm not sure I agree with " 1. have Downloads window request attention (good)"
<asac> seb128: but mpt disagrees ;) ... he says that bubble is worse than nothing
<seb128> but I hate things claiming for attention when they are not urgent
<asac> me too
<seb128> and I hate having dialogs opening on my screen why I don't do the action
<seb128> bubbles seem really adapted to notify of "your download is done" now in a non intrusive way
<asac> the more i think about it the more i think that we should have a common place on the desktop where users can click on to open finished downloads (or at least folders where te finished downloads are)
<seb128> don't we download to the desktop by default?
<asac> seb128: desktop is usually hidden
<asac> seb128: by windows
<seb128> well it's your background, it's not hard to access
<asac> its the wrong place imo
<seb128> it's in the places menu too
<seb128> and you have this "show desktop" applet
<asac> seb128: well. then there should be indication in the places menui ;)
<asac> thats ok for me too
<mpt> That would be nifty
<asac> cool mpt adapts a new idea ;)
<mpt> a Downloads place that glows or something when a download completes
<asac> ok. lets make the places menu the downoad indiateor
<asac> ;)
<seb128> asac: microsoft users seem to have no difficulty to find their desktop background and abuse it a lot to me
<asac> seb128: oh sure they have
<asac> seb128: they have no problems to change the background
<asac> but they have problems to see that a new file was jsut added there
<seb128> that's because they have too much crap there ;-)
<asac> lol
<seb128> you would have the same issue in a download directory after some zillions downloads if you don't clean
<asac> right
<seb128> or you need what GNOME is discussing, a journal browsing sort of thing
<asac> yeah. still the desktop is the wrong place to access files
<asac> you have to close all windows and so on
<seb128> ie have files not listed by directories but by recent changes, new documentes, etc
<asac> accessing that through places is good
<asac> even if its just the Desktop folder
<seb128> I don't agree with that
<seb128> just switch to an empty workspace or click on the show desktop button
<asac> i dont see my mother doing that without getting personal training
<seb128> well, note that we decided to download to desktop by default
<mpt> hey andreasn, are you going to the Desktop Summit?
<seb128> upstream has a Download directory in xdg-user-dirs
<asac> seb128: right because we had not better way
<seb128> and it's in the places menu
<seb128> translated
<andreasn> mpt, then one in the warm place?
<andreasn> mpt, yes
<seb128> asac: well, upstream has desktop/download by default...
<mpt> andreasn, neat, are you giving a talk at all?
<asac> seb128: dont get me wrong: i dont say that desktop is the wrong place in general
<andreasn> mpt, and possibly UDS, I'll see if I get some cash over
<seb128> asac: and they have a download bookmark
<seb128> asac: we just decided to overwritte than by using the desktop for downloads
<asac> seb128: yeah. personally i think we can either use desktop or download if we indicate finished downloads in places
<andreasn> mpt, probably not, I think the submission for talks has passed already. Not sure what I would talk about.
<mpt> andreasn, I realized too late that it would be a good time to talk about reducing the use of icons in Gnome
<mpt> I saw you mentioned that in the Gnome roadmap
<asac> seb128: sure. my suggestion is to indicate downloads in places menu somehow and if that works well we can switch to Downloads folder ... but for now we can keep Desktop as its in places too
<andreasn> mpt, maybe it can be done as a lightning talk, but yeah, that
<seb128> asac: alright, we just need a good idea to indicate it then ;-)
<asac> seb128: yeah. but thats just ground work ;)
<andreasn> 's defenitly a good goal, and we need to figure out a good way to motivate and communicate it
<asac> for the monkeys ;)
<seb128> bah, dropping icons, no everything is as ugly and hard to use than the fusa menu applet ;-)
<seb128> no -> so
<seb128> pedro__: olla
<pedro__> salut seb128
<andreasn> is it? I haven't used it much, I'm just attacking it from a visual design perspective and thinks it looks cleaner without the blobs of color
<andreasn> and part of our problem right now is if a menu item gets a icon or not depend fully on if someone got around drawing it or not, and that feels a bit odd
<seb128> pitti: I'm not convinced that bug #349948 is a gtk issue, I've seen no such issues in other dialogs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349948 in gtk+2.0 "Text is cut off in popup indicating safe to remove media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349948
<andreasn> garrett managed to fill all the menu items on his old industrial firefox theme though. A quite interesting experience
<pitti> seb128: hm, it works for most labels, just not for some with particular lengths
<pitti> seb128: but I don't mind if you reassign it back
<seb128> andreasn: icons are easy to spot, parsing text is taking a while
<seb128> pitti: no, it just seems weird to me, we usually have the opposite bug, it wraps too easily
<pitti> I know :/
<seb128> pitti: ie doesn't adapt to the dialog changes and looks ugly because the lines are wrapped too much
<pitti> (bug 20096)
<seb128> right
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 20096 in gtk "Synaptic Dialogs do not wrap text labels dynamically when windows are resized" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20096
<seb128> would be nice to get a testcase for #349948
<seb128> andreasn: I pick the wrong items in fusa often, there is 7-8 entries without icons there, it's just too easy to be wrong from 1 line with muscle memory in the menu when you use it
<seb128> andreasn: icons makes much easier to pick the right one
<maxb> What happens when you unlock (by entering your password) the GNOME screenlock? Something incredibly CPU intensive seems to be occurring on Jaunty
<chrisccoulson> does anyone know off the top of their head if g_unlink blocks until the file is removed?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: by removed to you mean considered removed by the OS, or gone from disk?
<james_w> I doubt very much it does the latter, but it may do the former
<seb128> pitti: ok, I've looked at this gtk bug
<seb128> pitti: you have code to "prevent window from being auto-resized in finish_unmount_flush_window()"
<seb128> pitti: the issue seems that the "is now safe" label can be longer than the first one
<pitti> right, since that looks ugly
<pitti> can I tell the label "please go rewrap yourself"?
<seb128> pitti: and since you prevent the dialog change, you get what you asked for
<seb128> pitti: no, I think we are back to #20096 then
<pitti> well, no, I want the label to wrap in its current bounds
<pitti> and indeed it does that most of the time
<pitti> just not with some drive labels/translations, i. e. with particular strings
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> I will try to get a testcase
<chrisccoulson> james_w - considered removed by the OS. i was just wondering at which point the function returns. say, if i call g_unlink on a file that is 2GB, is it likely to take some time to return?
<chrisccoulson> if it takes some time, then it might explain a tracker bug i'm looking at
<james_w> chrisccoulson: as I understand it unlink removes the pointer from the directory to the file, so it shouldn't depend on the size of the file
<james_w> though there may be some walking the indirect blocks to mark then as uneeded
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i might have to do some more debugging later:)
<seb128> pitti: are you sure you have cases where the "is safe now" actually wraps?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: what's the bug?
<seb128> pitti: I've added a small testcase to the bug, which is basically a copy of the buggy function
<pitti> seb128: yes, of course
<chrisccoulson> james_w - when you force a reindex (or a reindex is forced because the index became corrupt), the existing indexes aren't removed properly on shutdown
<pitti> seb128: thank you
<chrisccoulson> james_w - the indexes are all g_unlink'd
<seb128> bratsche: hello
<BugMaN> hy seb128! :)
<seb128> bratsche: do you think you could have a look to bug #349948 and tell us if you see something wrong there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349948 in gtk+2.0 "Text is cut off in popup indicating safe to remove media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349948
<bratsche> seb128: Hey
<bratsche> Sure.
<seb128> hi BugMaN
<chrisccoulson> but i noticed in the tracker code that if it doesn't shutdown within 500ms of the shutdown being requested, it just exits immediately with an error. i was wondering if it might actually be exiting before all the indexes were removed
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i can't test that though until i get home from work
<bratsche> seb128: Yeah I see it with your example.c.  Give me a few mins to finish something up and I'll look into this.
<seb128> bratsche: thanks
<james_w> chrisccoulson: ah, I was wrong
<james_w> chrisccoulson: unlinking a 100M file with g_unlink takes over 2 seconds here
<chrisccoulson> james_w - thanks. so that confirms my theory then - trackerd probably exits long before the indexes are deleted
<chrisccoulson> which might explain why reindexing doesn't resolve index corruption
<james_w> the new indexes and the old indexes are in the same directory?
<james_w> and just being present in that directory makes them considered valid?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i think so. i don't know the tracker code all that well. i just have to keep reading it to try and fix bugs that people are seeing
<chrisccoulson> when you force a reindex, the daemon shuts down, but should remove the old indexes on shutdown
<chrisccoulson> then when it restarts, it recreates them. that doesn't seem to be what actually happens though
<james_w> ah
<chrisccoulson> j\ames_w - fyi - bug 361205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361205 in tracker "Tracker uses notifications with actions when the index is corrupt" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361205
<james_w> perhaps it should just mark them all invalid somehow on shutdown, then remove any invalid ones on startup
<chrisccoulson> perhaps, but i'm not sure how to do that. the intention upstream is that they get deleted on shutdown, but that bit seems to be broken
<james_w> yeah, but they also seem to intend the daemon to shutdown quickly, which seems to be incompatible
<james_w> deleting on startup allows you to do potentially long-running operation when you are presumably going to be running for a while
<james_w> it's quite worrying that it seems to corrupt its index so often, or is there something I am missing?
<james_w> ah, they are replacing qdbm
<james_w> still worrying though
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, upstream suspect a lot of these issues are qdbm related, and they think they will go away as it is replaced for 0.7
<chrisccoulson> but that's never going to happen for jaunty. the corruption issues occur more frequently for some people than others. i haven't seen the issue for ages now
<chrisccoulson> in the meantime, we just have to live with the workaround, which is to detect the corruption and then do a reindex
<bratsche> seb128: I posted a fixed example.c to that bug.
<seb128> bratsche: looking
<seb128> bratsche: thanks, you rock
<seb128> pitti: ^ reassigning the gnome-mount bug your way
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> pitti: thanks to bratsche for fixing it ;-)
<bratsche> Sure, np :)
 * pitti hugs bratsche
<mvo> hey glatzor - do you have a opinion about my workaround for #257739 ?
<seb128> bratsche: I'm not sure how busy you are, feel free to ignore me, but have you already read bugs about url being opened twice from about boxes in GTK or GNOME applications?
<glatzor> hello mvo, sorry but I am not a kernel developer :)
<glatzor> mvo, are you sure about the bug number=
<glatzor> ?
<mvo> not anymore ;)
<seb128> bratsche: it's weird, that happens with most applications, ie gedit but not in gtk-demo, I don't see anything specially those do though
<seb128> hi glatzor
<glatzor> hello seb128 !
<mvo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/257639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257639 in packagekit "E: The package cache file is corrupted E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [High,In progress]
<mvo> glatzor: ^-- this one :)
<Ampelbein> seb128, bratsche bug 334378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334378 in gtk+2.0 "Help->About opens two tabs in browser" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334378
<seb128> Ampelbein: thanks but I'm triaging gtk bugs that's why I ask about it ;-)
<Ampelbein> oh, ok
<seb128> Ampelbein: I'm not convinced that it's a gtk bug though since gtk-demo doesn't have it so I was not sure where to send it to GNOME
 * bratsche pulls down the transmission source to take a peek
<bratsche> Yeah, I just reproduced it in transmission.
<seb128> bratsche: well, you can try in gedit or most desktop applications
<seb128> they just use gtk_about though
<seb128> it's a bit puzzling
<bratsche> Yeah, weird.
<seb128> ok, it's a gtk bug
<seb128> or at least a gtk behaviour change
<bratsche> Did you find a difference between gtk-demo and the other apps?
<seb128> ld preloading the intrepid libgtk-x11 makes it work correctly
<bratsche> Interesting.
<tadeu_> guys, any known problem about upgrading 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<seb128> tadeu_: hi, user questions are better placed on #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<bratsche> seb128: I have a call now, but after that I can try to look into this some more probably.
<tadeu_> seb128, ok, sorry
<seb128> bratsche: ok thanks, no hurry I will try to figure what gtk-demo does differently
<bratsche> Cool, thanks.
<seb128> tadeu_: but no, no major known issue apparently
<seb128> bratsche: ok, I figured what is the difference
<bratsche> What is it?
<seb128>   gtk_about_dialog_set_url_hook (activate_url, NULL, NULL);
<seb128> activate_url does a g_print in the gtk case
<seb128> but gtk calls the webbrowser anyway
<bratsche> If you remove that hook then it gets called twice?
<bratsche> Ah, I see.
<seb128> those applications do a gtk_show_uri
<seb128> the documentation doesn't seem clear to me
<seb128> why do you need a gtk_about_dialog_set_url_hook() call if gtk hooks it by default to gtk_show_uri
<seb128> and why if you set a custom handler you still get the gtk one?
<seb128> is that supposed to be this way or a bug?
<bratsche> This may have changed.  I'll poke around in gtk+ history after this call.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mclasen might know
<seb128> gnome bug #566391
<ubottu> Gnome bug 566391 in gtk "gtk_about_dialog_set_url_hook should activate pre-existing website links" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=566391
<seb128> hum, no, that seems a different bug
<mclasen> seb128: sounds like a bug
<mclasen> two handlers at the same time, I mean
<seb128> mclasen: ok thanks, I will open that on bugzilla then
<mclasen> chpe recently added a default handler, so that may have messed things up
<seb128> right, it seems that the gtk handler is called which opens a browser and those applications do that manually too
<seb128> so you get 2 browser started
<james_w> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gtk+/commit/?id=405955749103dcfdf582b6ae4f053c66837a6281
<james_w> +If you want provide your own hooks overriding the default ones, it is important
<james_w> +to do so before setting the website and email URL properties, like this:
<seb128> james_w: hum right, still confusing to have both hooks used
<james_w> indeed
<seb128> I've opened gnome bug #579838
<ubottu> Gnome bug 579838 in gtk "url opened twice in the gtk about dialogs" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579838
<seb128> james_w: the ubuntu bug has been opened 2 month before this change so that seems not due to it
<james_w> ah, ok
<glatzor> mvo, actually post update hook of packagekit just results in emitting an "update-changed" signal and invalidating the internal updates cache of the daemon (not the backend)
<mvo> glatzor: does that not reopen the apt cache immediately too?
<glatzor> mvo, depends on the running client apps. gpk-update-icon will queue a get-updates transaction when it recieves the "updates-changed" signal of packagekit
<glatzor> so actually you should apply your patch to python-apt
<mvo> glatzor: well, its pretty clear that the patch is just a woraround until the real problem is isolted (I suspect its in libapt itself even)
<glatzor> mvo, but we will only see a slow down of the cache opening in the case of a lock?
<mvo> glatzor: I think its a race, both synaptic/update-manager and PK try to open it at about the same time
<mvo> glatzor: my theory is that PK is slightly faster and has half-rebuild the binary cache when synpatic opens it and notices that its "broken" (because its not fully generated yet)
<mvo> glatzor: obvisouly the bug is in libapt then, but the workaround would still work because the opening would be at different times
 * kenvandine_wk heads out for a bit of a long lunch... back in 1.5 hours :)
<proppy> seb128: giving a try to bug #334378 http://pastebin.com/f4467e3aa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334378 in gtk+2.0 "url opened twice in the gtk about dialogs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334378
<seb128> proppy: cool
<proppy> seb128: recompiling gtk+ package, hope it is not duplicated work
<seb128> not with me at least
<asac> seb128: ffox source package is firefox-3.0 ;) firefox is the old one
<seb128> asac: ok
<seb128> asac: I'm surprised that you read bug emails ;-)
<asac> seb128: hell i am reading 24/7 atm
<asac> ;)
<asac> my body already shivers
 * pitti has 'nuff of them for today, too
<proppy> seb128: rebuilt  libgtk2.0-0_2.16.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb package and tested with gedit that it fixes the pb.
<proppy> attached the diff to bug 334378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334378 in gtk+2.0 "url opened twice in the gtk about dialogs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334378
<proppy> let me know if it needs more love :)
<asac> is g_hash_table_foreach a macro or something?
<asac> seems not. odd that it gets optimized away in a backtrace
<proppy> maybe I should also attach the patch to the upstream (gnome) bug report ?
<mvo> asac: I guess if the compiler knows its a empty set or something beforehand (or a single invocation)
<seb128> proppy: could you add the diff upstream too?
<asac> mvo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25841787/gdb-nm-connection-editor.txt
<proppy> seb128: not the debdiff but the quilt patch, right ?
<seb128> proppy: I doubt that will be sru-ed or worth an early karmic upload, having it in the next tarball will do
<asac> look at #4
<seb128> proppy: yes
<asac> thats hash_table_foreach
<seb128> gdb and -O2 builds suck
<asac> yeah
<mvo> asac: hrm, inlined
<asac> mvo: hash_table_for_each is not a inline function
<asac> i looked in the header
<mvo> asac: the compiler probably thought differently in O2 :)
<asac> inlining binary stuff from a .so?
<asac> that would be neat ;)
<asac> and its definitly _foreach because its an break because of
<asac> GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_foreach: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<asac> anyway. i gues its just O2
<proppy> seb128: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579838 updated
<ubottu> Gnome bug 579838 in gtk "url opened twice in the gtk about dialogs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> proppy: thanks
<proppy> woot this "Matthias Clasen" is lighting fast
<proppy> oops he is here ( mclasen )
<asac> so now all gnome has moved to git ... is there any bzr-git in sight?
<asac> guess better ask in #bzr
<calc> git is nice once you get used to it
<calc> works a bit differently the than other SCMs i've used though
<asac> calc: i know how to use git
<asac> calc: just hoped i could use my bzr-buildpackage auto export feature still somehow
<asac> for which i need a bzr upstream branch
<calc> asac: ah
<calc> asac: there is a git-buildpackage but i'm not sure if it would work in your setup
<asac> that would mean migrating the packaging branches to git too
<calc> oh :\
<calc> rickspencer3: i should have an OOo 3.1.0rc2 build ready for when the karmic archive opens mid next week
<calc> it comes out this friday then karmic opens somewhere between apr 27-30 most likely
<rickspencer3> calc: cool
<rickspencer3> what ppa is it in now?
<calc> its not available yet due to some issues with the orig tarball i am working from
<calc> it exploded in size due to a bug
<calc> eg the debian orig.tar.gz is ~ 700MB currently :\
<calc> i suppose i could go ahead and upload it anyway and just request LP to give me a couple extra GB of space in the ppa, heh
<calc> it should be about half that size
<calc> hmm actually i might have enough room currently, i'll have to see how it goes
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: the i965 wiki page... model means system model or video card model?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: output of lspci -vvnn | grep -A2 "VGA "
<kenvandine_wk> great
<kenvandine_wk> which part of that?
<rickspencer3> dunno
<rickspencer3> that's what bryce asked for, so I guess all of it
<rickspencer3> bryce? ^^
<kenvandine_wk> that is to much to put in the table :)
<lauris> hi
<kenvandine_wk> [8086:29a2] (rev 02)
<kenvandine_wk> i assume that
<lauris> is there some kind of ubuntu archive with 7.10 packages available online ?
<pitti> good night everyone, Taekwondo time
<kenvandine_wk> good night pitti
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: no web surfing during taekwondo :)
<lauris> found it.
<seb128> re
<seb128> asac: gwibber is not really nice for beginner ;-)
<asac> seb128: why?
<asac> ;)
<seb128> asac: I think I'm just too stupid to use it
<seb128> I use the "create account", selected twitter, entered an username and password and I just get an error displayed
<seb128> nothing in the UI, I'm not sure what is supposed to happen
<asac> seb128: it doesnt have many features ;) ... just sending dents/tweets and reading
<seb128> I though it was supposed to display something
<seb128> similar to a planet with blog post or something ;-)
<asac> seb128: if you are not subscribed anywhere, you dont see anything except your own tweet
<seb128> I tried to do an ubuntu query which added a tab but nothing else
<asac> seb128: try to follow me (asacasa)
<asac> hmm
<seb128> "HTTPError: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized" I get too
<seb128> is "create account" really create?
<asac> seb128: is that latest gwibber?
<asac> seb128: no.
<seb128> or is it "add account" rather?
<asac> seb128: its add account
<asac> yeah
<seb128> grrrr
<seb128> sucky software
<asac> seb128: go to http://identi.ca and setup an account ;)
<asac> seb128: well. its new
<seb128> why do they call create account something which is adding an existing account
<asac> most users have accounts ;)
<asac> thats a bug
<seb128> what protocol do you recommend as interesting?
<seb128> ie where should I read what users say about ubuntu?
<seb128> identica? twitter?
<seb128> I've no clue about all those new fancy websites
 * seb128 kicks launchpad
<seb128> when you enter a wrong component or something and go back it deletes what you typed
<seb128> or is that my webbrowser?
<dobey> seb128: there's an ubuntu group on identi.ca you can watch, that's pretty active. though it seems to be mostly people asking questions about various hardware support and features
<jcastro> http://identi.ca/group/ubuntu
<jcastro> there's an rss feed there seb128
<seb128> why do I need an account to read those things?
<jcastro> you don't on the web
<seb128> in gwibber I mean
<jcastro> but with a client app like gwibber you need to set it up that way
<jcastro> there's like a million ways gwibber can improve with that stuff
<dobey> doesn't gwibber do rss now too?
<jcastro> yeah
<dobey> so you can just subscribe to the rss feed in gwibber
<dobey> instead of setting up an account and going through the identi.ca api to get it
<jcastro> seb128: just sign up for an account so bugabundo can message you directly
 * jcastro runs
<dobey> haha
<james_w> heh
<seb128> jcastro: be careful, I might break banshee by mistake in karmic and be too busy to fix it later
<jcastro> you can't stop the awesome
<seb128> jcastro: I can stop the troll about CD space win though
<seb128> jcastro: those blog post just made me have a look and see than banshee has NO USER DOCUMENTATION
<seb128> jcastro: which is why it wins some megabytes over rhythmbox which has a manual translated in 11 languages
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> I never noticed that for years until just now
<seb128> banshee hates users apparently or something ;-)
<jcastro> no, just freedom remember
<seb128> jcastro: joke aside I was surprised too, but that sort of defeat the CD space argument some people have raised for banshee
<asac> seb128: identi.ca
<asac> seb128: you should read and write ;)
<seb128> asac: let's see, I will start by reading, but that seems a high traffic media
<seb128> small posts but a lot of those
<asac> seb128: you can keep the group you follow small. also its not a problem if you miss dents. important stuff will be repeated
<jcastro> seb128: think of yourself as a producer instead, for things like "Can someone confirm this bug?" or "looking for volunteers to test foo"
<seb128> asac: I've been reading the backlog for the ubuntu group and it's not small ;-)
<seb128> jcastro: I've #ubuntu-desktop for those ;-)
<seb128> but good point
<seb128> there might be other users which are not on IRC there ;-)
<jcastro> it's just another medium, right
<seb128> enough for today, see you tomorrow
<seb128> good night eveybody
<seb128> everybody
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-23
<bryce_> heya kenvandine_wk
<huats> morning everyone
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning everybody
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> how are you today?
<pitti> bit tired, but great! looking forward to the release
<pitti> I'll pre-review all the SRUs this morning
<pitti> so that I can let them in quickly after the release
<seb128> "all", that's going to be a busy morning ;-)
<pitti> they keep coming, yes
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - i've done the tracker sru changes now
<chrisccoulson> i haven't put any test cases on any of the bug reports yet though
<pitti> chrisccoulson: great! directly into the tracker/ubuntu branch, of one of your's?
<chrisccoulson> the changes are in my own branch (i can't upload in to the ubuntu branch): https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/tracker/jaunty-sru
<asac> hey
<mvo> asac: hey! re bug #363798 - can you just add ?section=universe to ubufox?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363798 in apturl "ubufox can't install adobe flash plugin on 64-bit jaunty" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363798
<mvo> asac: or is this a lot of work
<asac> mvo: well. the problem is the same. i have a script that generates those sections from apt
<asac> mvo: not sure how i can figure that universe is a requirement for flashplugin
<asac> i use multiverse
<asac> mvo: so what we currently use is apt:flashplugin-installer?section=multiverse
<asac> mvo: can i just use:
<asac> apt:flashplugin-installer?section=multiverse&section=universe ?
<asac> i somehow doubt it ;)
<asac> if that works i can add a hack
<mvo> asac: apt:flashplugin-installer?section=universe?section=multiverse should work
<mvo> give me a sec, I test it
<asac> mvo: thats not really url syntax
<asac> mvo: & is the way to add multiple parameters ;)
<rickspencer3> pitti: asac: seb128: Riddell: good morning
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> pitti: how did you sleep :) ?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: pretty good actually, just went to bed a little lalte
<pitti> lalte
<pitti> late
<pitti> (gosh)
<rickspencer3> everything looks locked and loaded, great job you guys
<seb128> ;-)
<davmor2> Congratulations Everybody and here's to the next release
<mvo> asac: lets says its exploting a rather simple parser
<asac> hi rickspencer3
<asac> mvo: so the apturl above works?
<mvo> asac: yes
<mvo> asac: the parser is a bit simple, so this works kinf of by accident, I fixed it now to accept proper url syntax
<asac> mvo: great. you tested it on a livecd?
<mvo> asac: not yet, I can do that now (sec)
<asac> mvo: please double check. i can roll that to the webservice which would fix it for all livecds ;)
<asac> (kind of neat that i can still fix something ;))
<mvo> asac: neat - so no sru needed
<mvo> asac: its booting, I let you know
<asac> mvo: not for the webservice hack. in the long run synaptich should know to enable that i think
 * mvo hugs asac
<asac> but thats karmic
 * asac hugs mvo 
<asac> mvo: dont need to click on it in the browser. just running apturl "apt:..." from command line is what ubufox does
<mvo> asac: sure, I had no intention of doing anything else :)
<mvo> asac: the above line works on the live-cd
<asac> great
<asac> mvo: i guess i can also put universe last?
<asac> e.g. section=multiverse?section=universe
<mvo> asac: yes, order should not matter
<mvo> asac: hm, but let me double check
<asac> mvo: http://pastebin.com/f4bb9e34c
 * mvo is in extra-carful mode
<asac> thats appreciated ;)
<mvo> (except for the typos)
<asac> mvo: you could also check whether i managed to do the python above badly ;)
<asac> (by looking)
<mvo> asac: the diff looks fine to me
<asac> mvo: thanks. can you do a fresh boot on livecd so you can verify in a minute?
<mvo> asac: all good, the ordering you suggest is fine
<mvo> asac: just did that
<asac> mvo: ok. please go to video.google.com
<asac> and try the missing plugins ...
<mvo> asac: hm, on youtube I just get the link to the adobe website
<Riddell> morning rickspencer3
<asac> mvo: i didnt say youtube ;)
<asac> video.google.com
<mvo> asac: yes, yes, but that directed me to youtube ;) - now I got a different one
<asac> mvo: so video.google.com directs you to youtube now ... what a shame
<asac> maybe they do that for germans?
<asac> ;)
<mvo> asac: I guess it was me clicking on some link ...
<asac> thought you are in extra-careful mode ;)
<asac> accidential clicks dont sound that careful ;)
<asac> jk
<mvo> I click on any link in the livecd :)
<asac> you would be a good addition to our firefox security QA ;)
<mvo> asac: nice, worked fine - I had to restart FF though
<mvo> haha
<asac> yeah restarting ff is currently needed. havent tracked down where in firefox this broke somewhere between 3.0 and 3.0.9
<mvo> ok
<asac> fix released! yay
<asac> updated bug accordingly
<asac> mvo: hmm. is that syntax supported by apturl since hardy?
<asac> otherwise i would have to make this jaunty exclusive
<mvo> asac: I think it is, let me test
<mvo> asac: the hardy version has a bug that shows the enable-component dialog twice, otherwise it works fine
<asac> mvo: ok. probably that wont show up twice on installs that already have univers?
<asac> e.g. on real installs?
<asac> if so thats fine because at least it also fixes live cd there
<mvo> asac: not sure for hardy, but for jaunty it should detect that and not show the dialog at all (hardy might be buggy, not sure)
<asac> ok
<asac> mvo: we should verify that for intrepid/hardy after the dust has settled
<asac> otherwise those users will see a regression now
<asac> if not its an improvement as previously they couldnt install flash on livecd
<seb128> ok, seems to be back normally
<seb128> mvo: apt is displaying misleading advices ;-)
<seb128> mvo: "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems" for a GPG key no being available
<mvo> seb128: right
<seb128> update-manager and synaptic also display ugly warnings
<seb128> that is all very user unfriendly
<seb128> I'm not even sure how to fix that, I guess I've to import the key by some way
<seb128> I don't expect users to understand that though
<pitti> seb128: hm, the jaunty-proposed gnome-applets SRU refers to bug 77263, but that says it's already fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77263 in gnome-applets "a newly plugged usb-audio-device not listed dynamically by the mixer applet" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77263
<mvo> seb128: so the user added a external repo to get the error?
<seb128> pitti: ups, I've been closing GNOME bugs which were "fix commited" a bit too quickly apparently for this one
<mvo> seb128: what should it do then, gpg --recvy-key ?
<pitti> seb128: ok, that should be jaunty/fix committed then?
<seb128> pitti: it was on the "fixed in 2.26" list
<seb128> pitti: right
<pitti> 2.26.1 then, I assume
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: ok, changing; thanks
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mvo: it's ddebs.ubuntu.com there
<seb128> mvo: not sure what it should do but stop displaying ugly warning without a clue on what the user need to do ;-)
<pitti> it could try fetching the pubkey from keyring.ubuntu.com
<seb128> mvo: I guess that's the eternal debate on how much you want to annoy users about the security things they don't understand
<mvo> true, the idea of pitti is good
<seb128> mvo: that's similar to the "invalid certificate" page in firefox which annoys lot of users
<pitti> of course integrity != trust, but at least we'd get the integrity bit automatically
<mvo> if we ensure we only put trusted keys there, we should be fine
<pitti> the trust bit is "the user added the repo"
<seb128> right
<mvo> seb128: yes, its a similar problem
<seb128> we got quite some users confused by this one
<pitti> seb128: but unlike the ffox certs, we can do better here, since we control the archives
<seb128> we have a stock reply pointing the wiki page on how to get a backtrace
<pitti> we know how to fetch PPA keys, and we know how to fetch the ddebs key
<seb128> and quite some users come back saying "I get those warning when trying to install your debug package what's going on"
<seb128> pitti: indeed
<pitti> so ideally, apt would auto-fetch those, and simply refuse at all to download packages/indexes if the signature is wrong
<seb128> mvo: do you want a bug about that? maybe there is already one?
<pitti> then we'd get the integrity automatically, and we'd actually increase security AFAICS
<pitti> or am I missing something?
<seb128> pitti: that seems to make sense to me
<mvo> pitti: where its wrong or where its missing?
<pitti> mvo: where it's missing
<mvo> (if missing,that would annoy repos like mediaubuntu quite a bit)
<pitti> mvo: if you have the pubkey in the apt keyring, and the sig doesn't validate, that's a bad case, right?
<mvo> unless we add their keys too
<pitti> so that should just refuse with an error message
<mvo> it does
<pitti> for missing -> try to fetch the key
<pitti> if you don't find it, continue to spit out the warning, I think
<pitti> but if you find it, use it to verify
<mvo> makes me wonder why we do not put them into the ubuntu-archive-keyring package in the first place
<mvo> its less flexible of course
<pitti> mvo: well, we can for ddebs, but not for the PPAs, since they come and go?
<mvo> the keys for ddebs
<mvo> right, less flexible but possible now
<mvo> (without adding any code)
<pitti> right, ddeb key is pretty static
<mvo> it sounds like for ddebs at least we should do that
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> but some automagic for PPAs would rock as well
 * mvo prepares a update
<mvo> agreed
 * pitti hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs pitti and seb128 and goes for lunch
 * seb128 hugs pitti and mvo
<seb128> hum lunch
<seb128> mvo: you are having a late lunch today! ;-)
<pitti> late? it's barely 12 o'clock..
<seb128> pitti: right, but mvo is having lunch a 12 o'clock usually ;-)
<pitti> mvo: rascal's crying, eh? :-)
 * seb128 pushes extra srus the pitti way
<pitti> bwah, can't keep up
<seb128> pitti: don't worry I'm almost done with srus for the week, I just did one today
<pitti> I'm 3/4 through the current queue
<seb128> pitti: there is not too many 2.26.1 tarballs with interesting fixes we didn't get
 * seb128 hugs pitti, good job!
<pitti> my sru.sh script is growing :)
 * pitti pats his new queuediff tool
<seb128> I don't expect spending too much time on sru this cycle
<seb128> GNOME is good quality in jaunty stock
<pitti> yeah, we'll have plenty of stuff to do in karmic
<seb128> and I expect karmic to be a busy cycle so better to start early
<pitti> yeah, I already prepared some karmic uploads in bzr, too :)
<tofu_logic> is there an eta on when jaunty is going live?
<seb128> today
<pitti> tofu_logic: somewhere around 1200 UTC
<tofu_logic> wonderful, I'll be sure to schedule an update around that time; thank you
<seb128> you should better start now
<seb128> things will not change and you can avoid the server hit ;-)
<tofu_logic> hah alright, thank for the tip :)
<pitti> (and please use a local mirror)
<tofu_logic> but of course
<pitti> mvo: rejecting your notification-daemon upload, LP: #1312277 doesn't exist; please reupload with fixed bug number
<seb128> over a million bugs? not here yet!
<pitti> mvo: please also open/link to a bug for the --as-needed, since that will change dependencies, etc.?
<pitti> seb128: we'll become millionaires, don't worry ;)
<pitti> seb128: the evince upload looks weird, the debdiff removes the 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 block from the changelog
<pitti> seb128: can you please reupload?
<seb128> urg
<seb128> pitti: I bet bzr was outdated, thanks for spotting
 * pitti gently reminds seb128 to add jaunty tasks for SRUs
<seb128> pitti: do you want jaunty tasks for each bug fixed or only one?
<seb128> pitti: I've at least one jaunty task by upload I think
<pitti> all which are referenced in the changelog
<seb128> I didn't bother adding for each bug though
<seb128> ok, will do that
<pitti> and usually we do _not_ need the ones which say "please sponsor"
<pitti> since there's nothing to verify on those
<pitti> just the actual bugs
<seb128> right, the upload was aimed to jaunty but late for the freeze
<pitti> don't worry, I'm fixing them up during review, just mentioning it
<seb128> so I uploaded as it as an update
<pitti> that's fine, it doesn't hurt to have the sponsoring bugs in the changelog
<pitti> just saying that those don't need jaunty tasks/ubuntu-sru sub'ed, etc.
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti: evince reuploaded that was just the changelog update which was not in bzr
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti: btw lool submitted a gvfs crash using apport yesterday
<seb128> pitti: which got tagged need-armel-retrace
<lool> Under armel  ;-)
<seb128> pitti: do you think we should just tag for archs which have a retracer?
<lool> Actually I wonder whether I got this crash from the broken SD card
<seb128> pitti: or should we keep those tags in case we get a retracer for the arch one day and to make easy to list crashes on this architecture?
<seb128> hey Keybuk
<seb128> Keybuk: did you figure if launchpad was supposed to send emails about private bugs yesterday?
<Keybuk_> it doesn't
<seb128> I know it doesn't, but is that a bug or a design decision? ie did you ask a launchpad guy?
<seb128> I would be interested to get email notification for those for the packages I'm triaging
<asac> bugzilla sends out mails for security flagged bugs ... it was discussed and is somehow a bug because of security concerns. one idea was to send a mail with just the info that new content is available - but that isnt really nice either.
<asac> but probably would be  good compromise - maybe opt-in
<seb128> right
<seb128> and security != private
<seb128> launchpad has different flag for those at least
<asac> yeah well. its somehow the same
<asac> or not. i think security doesnt make it private
<asac> "security flagged bugs" -> i ment private with that ;)
<seb128> ideally crashes would not go in the bug tracker directly
<seb128> that would makes much less noise and make things easier
<asac> i never thought of that :-P
<asac> if we would figure how to automatically upload our symbols to mozilla, i would disable launchpad all-together
<pitti> seb128: well, I'd keep the tags, since it's still interesting to find them
<seb128> right, my though too
<pitti> lool: do we have an armel porter box/emulator where we could run the retracer?
<pitti> seb128: email> hm, wasn't one of your major requirements back then to *not* get flooded with bug mail for crashes/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> seb128: new evince upload has the same problem
<seb128> pitti: gni? are you sure
<lool> pitti: rimu.canonical.com is the porter box
<lool> pitti: I think it could be used for that, but check with IS
<pitti> seb128: let me look closer
<seb128> I just debdiffed the versions locally and I don't see that, or I've been stupid and uploaded the wrong version but I don't think so
<pitti> might be a bug in queuediff
<seb128> retracers are quite some work to maintain
<seb128> we have 2 armel apport-crash bugs so far
<seb128> I would not bother if we don't receive a higher number of those
<pitti> just pondering the possibility, yes
<pitti> seb128: indeed, nevermind; queuediff got the older version for some reason
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks
<mvo> seb128, pitti: yeah, the little one likes to have her lunch early :)
<mvo> pitti: re notification-daemon> sorry for the incorrect bugnumber, fixing that now
<pitti> mvo: danke
<asac> mvo:
<asac> 13:11 < gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/644059 is from clean install around Sat, 11 Apr 2009 12:47:46 -0400
<asac> 13:11  * gnomefreak doesnt see security in there
<asac> didnt we add -security and -update earlier than that?
<asac> or are you the wrong to ask?
<mvo> asac: I'm the wrong one to ask
<mvo> asac: try #ubuntu-installer
<mvo> asac: but thats definitely a serious thing if generally true :(
<mvo> asac: alternative install? or desktop install?
<mvo> gnomefreak: ---^ ?
<gnomefreak> mnemo: its a clean install
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> mvo ^^
<mvo> gnomefreak: desktop cd ? alternate cd ? or dvd :) ?
<gnomefreak> mvo: desktop cd
<gnomefreak> as of april 11th
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks, let me see if I can reproduce that
<gnomefreak> mvo: thanks, maybe it was that daily?
<mvo> possible, still better to double check
<mvo> gnomefreak: the install was with network working?
<gnomefreak> mvo: yes
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> pitti: oh, already accepting srus today? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, cleared with Steve
<pitti> seb128: sorry, was at lunch
<seb128> pitti: I just came back from lunch too
<seb128> pitti: ok good ;-)
<seb128> so let's clear jaunty updates today and tomorrow and start on karmic work next week ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 seems keen ;)
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is bug 360399 a regression from intrepid? IOW, should it be SRUed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360399 in tracker "Tracker Evolution Eplug missing" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360399
<chrisccoulson> pitti - intrepid had an evolution plugin, but we dropped the old plugin in favour of the new module in jaunty, but didn't install all the necessary files to make it work
<pitti> so it is a regression?
<chrisccoulson> it's a regression in the sense that it no longer indexes evolution mails
<pitti> okay, thanks
<chrisccoulson> that said, i've yet to see it index my mails even with the module installed correctly
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, if it doesn't work yet, it shouldn't be in the jaunty-sru branch
<chrisccoulson> i can remove it. but it might work for other people, it could be just that i'm not leaving it long enough. i keep having to reindex to test out this fix for the corruption notification
<pitti> ok
<pitti> your call, I think
<chrisccoulson> i can take it out, but i'll have to do that this evening. in the meantime, i could try and work out why it doesn't work for me
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, I leave it for some more maturation then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: please ping me when you are happy with it, then I'll merge and upload
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no problem. did you review the patch that removes the notification?
<pitti> at it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: looks okay to me
<didrocks> seb128: do you need some help so that I can transform all my updates in SRU (I see you made it for one: gnome-applets)?
<seb128> didrocks: I'm not sure the other ones are worth sru uploads
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
<seb128> didrocks: if you feel that some are you can do the sru work otherwise we will upload to karmic
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks, you rock
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will give it a look tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<pedro_> happy birthday asac!
<seb128> asac: happy birthday!
<kenvandine_wk> asac: wow... your birthday is on jaunty release day :)  happy birthday and happy release :-D
<kenvandine_wk>  -release-party is crazy!
<asac> thanks all!
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<asac> yes its quite a special moment for me having birthday on release day
<kenvandine_wk> asac: today can be all about you... not jaunty :)
 * mvo sends asac a virtual cup of tea
<seb128> gnagnagna
<seb128> why doesn't dgettext(domain,string) work
<pitti> seb128: it should?
<seb128> pitti: how do I ask for a translation of string which is in domain then?
<seb128> 	    value = dgettext("libgweather-locations",value);
<pitti> well, with exactly that
<seb128> is what libgweather do
<seb128> value = "London"
<seb128> and it opens /usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/libgweather-locations.mo
<seb128> according to strace
<seb128> which has
<seb128> msgid "London"
<seb128> msgstr "Londres"
<seb128> I've tried to add a setlocale() call before the dgettext one but same difference
<pitti> $ python -c "import gettext; print gettext.dgettext('libgweather-locations', 'Argentina')"
<pitti> Argentinien
<pitti> (for de_DE.UTF-8)
<seb128> $ python -c "import gettext; print gettext.dgettext('libgweather-locations', 'London')"
<seb128> London
<seb128> it was for Argentina
<pitti> indeed I had expected to need setlocale(), but apparently I don't
<seb128> it works for Argentina
<pitti> oh
<pitti> seb128: I used that, because London in German is "London"
 * pitti installs french
<seb128> pitti: try Barcelona?
<pitti> well, we don't translate that either
<seb128> pick any city
<pitti> $ python -c "import gettext; print gettext.dgettext('libgweather-locations', 'Yekaterinburg Time')"
<pitti> Ekaterinburg Ortszeit
<pitti> still waiting on -gnome-fr installation
<seb128> pitti: "city"
<seb128> pitti: it works with countries for some reasons
<seb128> that one works too there
<seb128> in french I mean
<seb128> that's really a weird thing
<pitti> seb128: indeed, it doesn't work for Wrocław
<seb128> weird
<seb128> the translations are in the same mo file
<mclasen> seb128: msgctxt
<seb128> oh
<seb128> mclasen: I was just noticing that when you wrote it
<seb128> msgctxt "City in East and South East England, United Kingdom"
<seb128> msgid "London"
<seb128> msgstr "Londres"
<seb128> DOH
<seb128> mclasen: thanks ;-)
<mclasen> np
<seb128> bah, that sucks
<kenvandine_wk> launchpad is basically down... :/
<pitti> I'm off for today, see you tomorrow
<kenvandine_wk> later pitti
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: yeah, that's one reason why I stop now; no fun :)
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<pitti> but it was fun to merge hal for karmic
<kenvandine_wk> pretty hard to file bugs :)
<kenvandine_wk> woot
 * kenvandine_wk is ready for karmic work!
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html will keep us busy for a while :)
<kenvandine_wk> Merge-o-Matic, i love it
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<idnzor> Hi, I came to the room to discuss this around a month back. I work for one of the leading (imo :p) user experience consultancies in the UK, covering accessibility and usability. I have been discussing with my manager the possibility of contributing my time and expertise to the Ubuntu or Gnome projects. We came to an agreement today that I could spend a few hours a week offering assistance to open source developers.
<idnzor> so i was hoping to find a contact within canonical or gnome who could assist in moving forwards with this, ideally someone who would know of priority projects who could benefit from a few hours of our expertise
<idnzor> as the time is limited, i thought the best approach was to deliver the work in blocks, that is, look at a particular aspect of a user journey or application and review it from a usability or accessibility perspective. as i only have a few hours a week, i feel usability testing (involving actual users) may be out of scope
<dobey> ah you
<jcastro> hi idnzor
<jcastro> this would probably interest you: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/04/22/ayatana/
<dobey> hi again idnzor
<idnzor> hello again, thank you for the link, will read it now! :)
<dobey> idnzor: you might also want to subscribe to the usability list on gnome.org
<dobey> idnzor: to discuss doing usability reviews of different gnome apps
<idnzor> okay, i will introduce myself to that list
<idnzor> if the reviews go well there may be scope to do testing with out facilities, although that is a little out of scope for now
<dobey> well, i'd started/worked on some software to use in usability testing in the past, but haven't had any time to hack on it recently
<dobey> it would be a good starting point to get a more complex piece of software built that would enable usability testing with trivially available resources
<idnzor> the most resource intensive part of usability testing is the analysis part i have found
<idnzor> thank you for the link to the usability list on gnome, it looks really promising
<dobey> yeah, analysis is hard
 * dobey has done enough to know all about that
<dobey> but for gathering the data, it would be nice to have some software that anyone could isntall/use on their system
<idnzor> optimal usability have some good tools, but they are geared towards the web
<dobey> idnzor: the stuff i started was designed/built to be compatible with LogSquare from mangold.de
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-24
<alex-weej> wow, the new update-manager behaviour is fucking annoying
<alex-weej> i close it every 20 minutes it seems
<alex-weej> i can't update because the mirrors are hosed
<alex-weej> and they're not even critical updates
<Ampelbein> alex-weej: update-manager just closes here for no reason after i click start upgrade, but only after downloading the required packages, as a quick test with aptitude shows...
<Ampelbein> and i ddos'd my server by not specifying an uploade-rate limit in rtorrent. ;-)
<alex-weej> oops
<tofu_logic> congratulations ubuntu desktop team
<tofu_logic> jaunty jackelope is pretty dope
<tofu_logic> (lol)
<costamatrix> hi everyone
<costamatrix> anyone here can help me with a problem on ubuntu 9.04?
<costamatrix> my control key does not work...to use with control+c control+v...etc.... but it works on compiz cube to swich workspace....
<pitti> Good morning
<huats> morning everyone
<mvo> good morning huats
<seb128> hey huats mvo
<huats> morning seb128 and mvo
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo: how are things looking on the upgrade bug reports front today?
<mvo> seb128: medium, ~10 new or so
<mvo> need to check how bad they are though
<seb128> lool: where should unr bugs be assigned?
<lool> seb128: Depends; we have various packages: netbook-launcher, maximus...
<lool> seb128: bug #?
<seb128> lool: bug #365795 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365795 in ubuntu "UNR LiveUSB fails integrity check with "errors found in 1 files!"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365795
<lool> seb128: (BTW StevenK wants to handle UNR these days)
<lool> seb128: That's probably an ubuntu-cdimage bug, looking
<seb128> lool: I'm just looking to the recent bugs list and reassigning things where I can
<lool> seb128: Yup, thanks for that; I'm trying to give you the best contact for the future
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bug #365846 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365846 in ubuntu "UNR installation problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365846
<seb128> that one is not really useful, would require debugging from somebody working on UNR
<seb128> what is the best way to bring attention of the UNR team on a bug?
<seb128> or let the team know "that's on UNR you should have a look"
<lool> seb128: That's a good question
<seb128> you don't have a component which can be used as triaging point for those?
<lool> seb128: In theory, we set the ubuntu-unr tag on these bugs
<lool> when reported with apport
<seb128> or a team to subscribe
<seb128> and you go through tagged bugs?
<lool> Many people will also report bug against the upstream project, netbook-remix, but that's incorrect most of the time
<lool> seb128: no we don't :-(
<lool> seb128: I think we lack a good workflow for bugs, it has been the subject of discussions between UNR upstream and mobile team people
<seb128> is there an ubuntu-unr team we can subscribe?
<seb128> that would email notify the team members ;-)
<lool> There's an upstream netbook-remix team
<seb128> ok, seems there is no easy way to notify concerned people there
<lool> seb128: I'm trying to think of a comparable project; in practice we differ only by a small number of packages
<seb128> I will let the bug where they are for now and assume that people interested in UNR will go through recent bugs having UNR in the title at some point then
<lool> seb128: I think the team idea is the best one so far
<lool> StevenK: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/04/24/%23ubuntu-desktop.txt
<seb128> hey StevenK
<lool> StevenK: Some minutes are still missing there; basically seb128 has a pile of UNR bugs and he's looking for a consistent way to bring our attention to them
<seb128> lool: using the netbook-remix upstream one?
<lool> StevenK: One suggestion seb128 made was to use an ubuntu-unr team which he would subscribe
<lool> seb128: I think a new one makes more sense
<seb128> you could have a launchpad mailinglist for the team which would receive the bug emails
<seb128> should be easy enough to subscribe or look to the list for people triaging then
<StevenK> Mmmm
<lool> StevenK: What do you think?  I think a new Ubuntu team makes sense; some bugs are related to cdimage stuff, others to the launcher, others to usability issues...
<lool> We could also have an Ubuntu Netbook Remix *in Ubuntu* project
<StevenK> Sounds great to me
<lool> I personally think a team is a good first step; but I don't mind a project
<lool> We also have the ubuntu-unr tag
<seb128> ubuntu-unr doesn't email notify you though
<lool> The problem I have with a project is that it's not clear when you close the bug, or it's going to be manual
<seb128> you have to go pool on the list
<lool> seb128: Ack
<lool> I think team + tag are good
<seb128> the project issue is that the ubuntu task still stay unassigned
<lool> new project > sounds like bad workflow, and extra work
<seb128> me too
<lool> StevenK: Could you set that up?
<seb128> yeah, just create an ubuntu-unr launchpad team with a list to get bug emails
<StevenK> lool, seb128: Done, and requested mailing list
<StevenK> seb128: Do you want to be a member too, or do you get enough bug mail? :-)
<seb128> StevenK: I've enough emails thanks ;-)
<seb128> StevenK: if you set a mailinglist for the team members will not get emails though
<seb128> StevenK: but I don't work on UNR, I just triage recent ubuntu bugs right now so I've no reason to join the team there
<StevenK> seb128: Indeed
<lool> StevenK: Do we want a ML or just use membership as a mean to get emails?
<StevenK> lool: I've requested a mailing list
<lool> StevenK: is there a benefit to a ML?
<lool> (just curious)
<StevenK> lool: Then we can have people in the team who don't get bugmail
<lool> StevenK: Just sub-ed the team to its first bug  ;)
 * StevenK has cancelled the mailing list request
<lool> I was fine either way really
<StevenK> Well, the description says the team should get bug mail, so ...
<lool> asac: 190227
<lool> Weird, I thought ia32-libs had been updated
<andreasn> mpt, just discovered a nice thing with the clickthrough on osd, I was in the middle of closing a dialog when thomas wood came online
<andreasn> but in contrast to the previous popups, this didn't get in the way of my flow
<asac> lool: its fixed. what is left never worked
<asac> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: verkeerde ELF-klasse: ELFCLASS64
<asac> lool: needs a gtk fix. they dont look in the abi dir for "normal" directories
<asac> so those never worked ... afaik
<asac> s/"normal" directories/"normal" modules/
<lool> Ok
<asac> lool: problem is:
<asac> ls /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/
<asac> engines  immodule-files.d  immodules  loader-files.d  loaders  printbackends
<asac> BUT
<asac> ls /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/
<asac> libcanberra-gtk-module.so  libdwellmouselistener.so  libferret.so  libgail-gnome.so  libgail.so  libgnomebreakpad.so  libkeymouselistener.so
<asac> and only the ones in 2.10.0/ dir is properly done on amd64
<lool> Ok; I remember reading these bits in gtk a while ago, and they were completely inconsistent, depending even on the module type
<asac> yep
<mpt> andreasn, glad you like it
<asac> actually i promissed fta to fix that for his chromium ia32 builds
<lool> asac: In the mean time you can strip GTK_MODULES from the env if you have a place to do that
<asac> lool: hmm. good idea. i will check that
<Ampelbein> asac: hi. is there any regression known about network-manager not being able to detect usb-mobile-modems? bug 346835 should be fixed but i get those symptoms here with huawei modem, 0x12d1:0x1003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346835 in network-manager "MASTER - modems not detected - udev prober broken (Was: Huawei e169 doesn't connect + Globetrotter 3G+ card not recognized anymore)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346835
<mnemo> mvo: update-manager is crashing on me with this error --> http://pastebin.com/m2309ad3b   and this is happening on a machine which was re-installed cleanly using the RC and now I'm trying to upgrade to the final...
<james_w> mnemo: the "S"s are part of the error message?
<mnemo> yes
<mnemo> update-manager starts up fine and I get to press the "start upgrade" button
<mnemo> strange, now I get another error from update-manager by just re-running it with exact same params
<mnemo> http://pastebin.com/m517a3a35
 * mvo looks
<mvo> mnemo: could you please check "via dpkg -l or synpatic" what version of u-m you have installed ? and what version of update-manager-core ?
<mnemo> sure
<mnemo> 1:0.111.7
<mnemo> i created an LP bug with this info as well --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/366048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366048 in update-manager "update-manager crashes when upgrading cleanly re-installed box with jaunty RC to jaunty final" [Undecided,New]
<mnemo> (same for u-m-c)
<james_w> /usr/share/pyshared/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeApport.py:        from apport.python_hook import apport_excepthook
<james_w> is it not apport_python_hook ?
<mvo> mnemo: thanks, I confirmed
<mvo> james_w: checking
<james_w> the other appears to be
<james_w> /usr/share/pyshared/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeQuirks.py:        self.plugin_manager = PluginManager(self.controller, ["./plugins"])
<asac> Ampelbein: sorry. so what do you get when running /lib/udev/nm-modem-probe --export --verbose /dev/ttyUSBX
<asac> (X == 0,1, ...)
<mvo> james_w: thanks
<james_w> yay for dpkg -L | xargs grep :-)
<mnemo> :)
<Ampelbein> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157185 -> ttyUSB0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/157186 -> ttyUSB1, ttyUSB2+3 time out.
<Ampelbein> asac: see also bug 366051, I just opened it a minute prior to your question ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366051 in network-manager "huawei usb-modem (12d1:1003) not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366051
<asac> Ampelbein: can you replug your device in between please?
<asac> Ampelbein: did it work in intrepid?
<mnemo> mvo: let me know if you want me to make some modification and re-run to test something
<mvo> mnemo: it should be fixed now in bzr, I prepare a update, thanks again
<mnemo> np
<Ampelbein> asac: don't know, just got the stick yesterday. what do you mean by replug in between? between what?
<asac> nevermind ... let me check something
<Ampelbein> asac: network-manager is the current jaunty version, 0.7.1~rc4.1.cf199a964-0ubuntu2
<mnemo> james_w, mvo: its probably pretty easy to write a static analysis tool that finds all bugs in all packages of this type?
<james_w> mnemo: there are several python static analysers
<asac> Ampelbein: please tail syslog and replug your device and post what you get there in a few seconds
<james_w> They should be able to catch the first, not really the second
<mnemo> right
<mvo> the second is more tricky indeed, I will refactor the code there to make it more robust
<Ampelbein> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157192/
<asac> Ampelbein: udevadm info --query=all --path=/sys/class/tty/ttyUSB1 --attribute-walk
<Ampelbein> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157211/
<seb128> pitti: should intrepid be changed to jaunty in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed?
<pitti> should be more general, I'll edit it; thanks
<seb128> pitti: thank you, can you also specify that uploads might take some hours to be available?
<seb128> I've noticed it's a frequent user comment
<seb128> there or in your stock reply
<pitti> better in the stock reply, I think
<seb128> pitti: right
<seb128> pitti: btw did you code review the libgweather change?
<seb128> pitti: the change is not an upstream backport but a local one so a second look is always welcome ;-)
<pitti> I had a quick look only (too many SRUs)
<pitti> seb128: I'll remember to give/require more intense testing
<seb128> well, it's not especially complicated so it should be fine, let's wait for user testing
<seb128> it works here at least
<pitti> seb128: sru-accept.py changed accordingly
<seb128> danke
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs back seb128, thanks for the suggestions
<asac> Amaranth: can you unplug; then set udev to debug and past what you get in syslog when pluggin it in?
<asac> oops
<asac> Ampelbein: ^^
<asac> udevadm control --log-priority=debug
<Ampelbein> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157233/
<asac> Ampelbein: something makes the 77-nm-modem*rules in /lib/udev/rules.d not match your device
<asac> i have to compare to what i see i guess
<Ampelbein> asac: how can i help you with that?
<asac> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/f6631b5e6
<asac> Ampelbein: replace /lib/udev/rules.d/77-nm-probe-modem-capabilities.rules with that
<asac> Ampelbein: and replug
<mvo> seb128: does it make sense to get rid of scrollkeeper? it seems we still get segfaults from it (#365606)
<mvo> seb128: or at least I suspect it :)
<Ampelbein> asac: awesome. that works!
<Ampelbein> asac: at least nm now identifies it as a modem, will connect now.
<Ampelbein> asac: success! connection works, too.
<asac> Ampelbein: great. so you see just one entry in applet and that works?
<asac> can you try to replug multiple times and see if that causees issues?
<Ampelbein> asac: yeah, only one entry in the applet.
<asac> neat
<asac> so we just found a previously unknown driver ;) ... that just works with a huawei modem ;)
<Ampelbein> asac: tried replugging 3 times now, works like a charm. will reboot to see if it continues to work.
<Ampelbein> asac: many many thanks!
<asac> Ampelbein: can you file a bug please so i can target that for inclusion in the first SRU?
<Ampelbein> asac: bug 366051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366051 in network-manager "huawei usb-modem (12d1:1003) not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366051
<Ampelbein> asac: what information should i add to the report? the updated 77-nm-...?
<Ampelbein> asac: or do you take care of that?
<asac> Ampelbein: just attach the --attribute-walk for ttyUSB0 and state that modem XYZ isnt detected  in bug title
<asac> Ampelbein: dont need to attach the 77-
<Ampelbein> asac: ok, will do. rebooted and it still works. thanks again.
<asac> i will push the change upstream today i guess
<mvo> seb128: could you please reject my update-manager upload? I want to include another change as well
<pitti> mvo: rejected
<pitti> mvo: I won't accept it anyway, since the previous one needs to get verified and to -updates first
<pitti> mvo: I'm fine with not waiting for 7 days, as long as the current SRU gets a good testing beating
<mvo> pitti: ok
<pitti> ArneGoetje: is it still planned to have a GUI to select LC_MESSAGES vs. LC_TIME, etc?
<mvo> pitti: I asked on ubuntu-testing if they can do the verification for it, would be nice to get it in early
<ArneGoetje> pitti: I think it would make sense, how about you?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: I agree; I got reminded by bug 208548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208548 in langpack-locales "en_SE locale needed to get correct weekdays in Sweden" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208548
<ArneGoetje> pitti: so, I make a GUI for language-selector?
<pitti> it's more like a "locale-selector", but it makes sense there, yes
<ArneGoetje> pitti: should we discuss the details at UDS?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: I thought it was already spec'ed out
<ArneGoetje> pitti: not really
<ArneGoetje> pitti: the details how it should work with the current locale setting mechanism needs to be fleshed out
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> ArneGoetje: if that's a project that interests you, would you please create a blueprint stub for it (or propose the existing one for karmic uds)?
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ok
<seb128> re
<seb128> mvo: scrollkeeper? are we sure that's the scrollkeeper-update there crashing?
<seb128> mvo: rarian-compat also has a scrollkeeper-update command
<seb128> mvo: otherwise dropping scrollkeeper in karmic seems ok
<mvo> seb128: not sure, unfortuantely it does not show what segfaulted
<seb128> that's something we need to fix next cycle
<seb128> quite some of those upgrade bugs are random crash without details
<josephpiche> hi. i was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for getting the source for the "Services" control panel--I'm looking to develop a simple UFW control panel
<cj> in case you read the backlog, apt-get source gnome-system-tools
<pitti> ^ which is unmaintained and pretty out of date, and thus not a good example...
<seb128> mpt: I don't understand bug #366194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366194 in nautilus "Nautilus complains that file in "Places" pane "is not a folder"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366194
<mpt> seb128, where do you get stuck in the steps?
<seb128> you seem to mix gtk fileselector and nautilus
<seb128> ie describe 2 bugs
<seb128> is your bug "files added to the places list display errors when selected"?
<mpt> yes
<seb128> that being the case in gtk and nautilus?
<mpt> No, only Nautilus
<mpt> The filepicker is in the steps to reproduce for two reasons
<mpt> 1. because Nautilus doesn't let you add a file to the Places pane, only the filepicker does
<seb128> mpt: ok, please try to have clear steps and 1 bug by ticket please
<seb128> ie we are not interested by a complex way to get the issue but the easier way you can get
<mpt> 2. to show that it's possible for Nautilus to handle the file being there, because the filepicker handles it.
<mpt> seb128, it is only one bug.
<seb128> hum, no?
<seb128> you have 5. and 6. listing issues
<seb128> which seem different ones
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I understand the bug now
<seb128> it's "nautlus should act as the fileselector does"
 * seb128 tries
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so steps are
<seb128> - add a bookmark to a file
<mpt> seb128, I try to avoid making bug summaries assume the solution, I leave the suggested solution to the end of the report
<seb128> - try to open this bookmark in nautilus
<seb128> well those don't assume the solution
<mpt> seb128, I don't see how you can add a bookmark to a file from within Nautilus
<mpt> selecting a file and choosing "Add Bookmark" adds the enclosing folder instead!
<seb128> right
<seb128> so the steps are
<seb128> - use a gtkfileselect to add a bookmark to a file
<seb128> - try opening it in nautilus place pane
<mpt> yep
<seb128> gnome bug #561221
<ubottu> Gnome bug 561221 in Bookmarks "gtk fileselector allow file bookmarks but nautilus doesn't use those correctly" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=561221
<seb128> mpt: ^ dup from that
<seb128> bug #298425 in launcupad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298425 in nautilus "gtk fileselector allow file bookmarks but nautilus doesn't use those correctly" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298425
<seb128> launchpad
<mpt> Ah, I searched Bugzilla but didn't think to look in something called "Bookmarks"
<mpt> Since it's called "Places" in both the filepicker and in Nautilus
<mpt> thanks seb128
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> mpt: thanks for the user testing, some suggestion though
<seb128> - the shorter the bug description is the better
<seb128> we read log of bugs and we want to know what is the issue
<seb128> the user story leading to it is not really interesting
<seb128> - you can open upstream bugs only upstream ;-) but I guess you want to track those in launchpad too for those user testing?
<mvo> pitti: is there a way to make the kernel output the name of the segfaulted app when it prints the "Segmentation fault" message? I want to include that in the apt terminal.log if possible
<mpt> seb128, bah, that's like 4 lines out of 20
<mpt> :-P
<mvo> pitti: alternatively I'm thinking about just adding the dmesg output to a apt failure log if a exit status is 139
<pitti> mvo: doesn't it already?
<pitti> pr 22 10:52:23 tick kernel: [13255.188232] ekiga[16208]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f95142c79dc sp 00007f9506d4bd00 error 6 in libc-2.9.so[7f951424d000+168000]
<mvo> pitti: right, in dmesg
<mpt> seb128, yes, I plan to tag them all the same way :-)
<mvo> pitti: I would like to have it in the terminal window too :)
<seb128> mpt: it took me 2 goods minutes to understand your bug, I first trying to figure why it was about places and started by background and pattern dialog use
<seb128> trying -> tried
<pitti> mvo: oh, *that* message
<mpt> ok
<mvo> pitti: including the dmesg output is my fallback plan
<pitti> mvo: hm, any chance you could get it from /var/log/apport.log?
<mvo> pitti: that would mean to start apport, right?
<pitti> (I thought you did that anyway)
<mvo> pitti: currently for stable->stable upgrades its not running
<pitti> mvo: however, that's only reliable if you parse every line, I gues
<seb128> mpt: bug #298425 has a description which seems clearer to me for example
<pitti> s
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298425 in nautilus "gtk fileselector allow file bookmarks but nautilus doesn't use those correctly" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298425
<pitti> mvo: OIC
<seb128> mpt: but maybe that's only me, or an user view against a bug triager one
<pitti> mvo: I don't currently know a way to do that, I'm afraid
<mpt> That one doesn't even use complete sentences
<pitti> mvo: well, we could always change glibc to do that, of course :)
<pitti> but not without such a change
 * mpt is just whining now, ignore me
<mvo> pitti: no problem, then I just use the dmesg idea then
<seb128> mpt: right, I might be complaining a bit, just try to not be too specific if you can, ie if any fileselector do write that rather than describing a specific way to open one in nautilus ;-)
<mpt> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> otherwise thanks for the user testing and the detailed descriptions you do in bugs
<seb128> and thanks for opening those upstream too ;-)
<alex-weej> can we go back to the normal way of resizing windows in compiz now that it's not as slow as it used to be?
<alex-weej> that blue outline isn't even in any theme
<mvo> seb128: I added dmesg output to apport package logs now, that should make it possible to see what segfaulted in maintainer scripts
<seb128> mvo: excellent
<alex-weej> i've changed the patch in the bzr package for compiz
<alex-weej> how do i properly get this change sponsored etc.?
<alex-weej> do i push the branch to lp myself?
<seb128> alex-weej: if there is a bug subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<seb128> alex-weej: having either a debdiff on the bug or your bzr with the change
<seb128> there is a lp feature to match a bug and a bzr
<seb128> alex-weej: are you sure that the changes are faster now? or do you just assume that because it's fast on your box?
<alex-weej> i've not seen a recent machine where it's been slow enough to warrant going back to Windows 95 resizing
<alex-weej> but i've not conducted a thorough test
<alex-weej> i'll put the patch on and it can be closed "when it's ready" if people think not now
<seb128> we tried before hardy ie one year ago
<seb128> and on some box you could see it jumping when moving the cursor
<seb128> I doubt that has changed, the issue is just slow video cards
<alex-weej> seb128: jumping?
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> not being smooth
<seb128> pitti: 'night
<seb128> alex-weej: ie the graphic changes don't follow the mouse and catch up by jumping when they can
<alex-weej> it's certainly not "smooth" now
<alex-weej> but... a giant blue rectangle?
<seb128> the blue rectangle is not smooth for you?!
<seb128> well, it gives an indicate of the change
<alex-weej> no it is, i just don't see the point of it. if i'm resizing a window to make e.g. a web page FIT, i have no idea when i can stop making it wider if i see a blue rectangle
<seb128> nobody complained about that until now
<alex-weej> if it's actually resizing live, i can see when to stop
<seb128> "live" is the issue
<alex-weej> it's not an issue. it's slow, but it's a hell of a lot more usable and less ugly than a blue rectangle
<seb128> if you get the view refreshing every second it's highly annoying
<alex-weej> it's not that slow
<seb128> depends of the video card as said
<seb128> on my 5 years old laptop it is
<alex-weej> if your graphics hardware is that slow at 2D yet still good enough to run compiz
<alex-weej> you got problems
<seb128> it runs compiz just fine
<alex-weej> every /second/?
<alex-weej> are you exaggerating?
<seb128> enough to give a jumping effect
<seb128> I don't think the eyes are good at make the difference between 600ms and 800ms
<seb128> it's just slow enough to not be usable
<alex-weej> seb128: 5 years old is out of the scope of ubuntu right?
<seb128> no
<seb128> ubuntu is working just fine on this box
<seb128> it's a 1.5GHz box
<alex-weej> why must you penalise people with newer machines with worse usability?
<seb128> ubuntu runs on a 500mhz with 512 meg of rams
<seb128> because we have no good way to make speed estimation?
<seb128> it's not only old machine
<seb128> lot of people are describing intel 2.6 drivers being too slow to be used with compiz in jaunty
<seb128> on recent hardware
<seb128> ie alt-tab and desktop switching are fine
<seb128> but extra effects are slooooow
<alex-weej> the resizing issue is solely to do with 2D performance
<seb128> we can try changing the setting value in karmic and see who complains
<alex-weej> and CPU i guess (layout etc.)
<seb128> expose too
<seb128> and things people describe as slow in jaunty on intel
<seb128> ideally we would have a video speed estimation by some way
<seb128> and use that to know what to enable
<alex-weej> i noticed expose was quite sluggish like 10fps on a fairly recent (~2 years) intel gma
<seb128> as said we can try enabling the dynamic content refresh again in karmic
<seb128> and see how it goes
<seb128> anyway I've to run for now, diner time, bbl
<alex-weej> cya
<pedro_> is anybody aware of bug 361560 ? seems it's affecting a good quantity of users
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361560 in tracker "Corrupted tracker index causes persistent applet error popup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361560
<james_w> pedro_: chriscoulson was looking at it the other day
<pedro_> james_w: ah good to know i was about to ask him or to didrocks since they're touching the package now
<james_w> pedro_: yeah, not sure where he got to, but he had a theory of the cause, and is in communication with upstream
<pedro_> james_w: awesome, looks worth it for an SRU, let's approve the nomination on the meantime, that's james_w
<pedro_> s/that's/thanks ;-)
<pedro_> dammit keyboard
<pmatulis> how does one report a boot degradation after upgrading to jaunty?  apply toward what package in Launchpad?
<james_w> pmatulis: you mean a boot speed degradation?
<pmatulis> james_w: yeah, btw, i believe i just apply it towards 'ubuntu' and add a tag somewhere called 'boot-performance'
<james_w> that could work
<james_w> have you generated a bootchart?
<pmatulis> no, but the delay is right after grub: "boot from hd(0,0) .. UUID"
<pmatulis> it sits there for about 12 seconds
<james_w> ah
<james_w> that's more specific
<james_w> I'm not sure what component it would be there, but it's probably while searching for the root filesystem
<james_w> pmatulis: you don't happen to have a Intel D945 motherboard do you?
<james_w> also, a dmesg from the booted system would be good to attach
<pmatulis> james_w: it has the intel GM965 chipset, yes, of course dmesg
<james_w> I ask because of bug 290153 from the release notes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290153 in linux "Fails to find boot device in Intel D945Gnt" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290153
<vix> is it true that every /boot partition must reside on a primary partition?
<vix> ?
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> i notice you worked on the gnome-session update (2.26.1). that version actually closes a few bugs on LP
<chrisccoulson> gnome-session -> gnome-terminal
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-25
<matt__> hi all
<frindly> hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-04-26
<marcelo> how do i remove completly kubuntu desktop,   when i first installed it was something like 450mb and now in the terminal when I do 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop' is only wants to remove about 40mb.    I am new to linux and still trying to get around it....
<hggdh> marcelo, (1) you are on the wrong channel -- #ubuntu is better; (2) kubuntu-desktop installs the KDE version of Ubuntu; deleting kubuntu-desktop just deletes *this* package, the rest is there; (3) really, try #ubuntu; (4) hope it helps ;-)
<hggdh> this channel deals more with Ubuntu under gnome (desktop)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-26
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: hi hi
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pretty decent
 * pitti waves from Munich
<desrt> you're just visiting, i guess?
<desrt> or passing through their lovely airport?
<pitti> desrt: my wife does an internship over the summer here
<pitti> so I visit her for a week before going on to Belgium
<desrt> pre-UDS allhands?
<pitti> yes, "somehands" :)
<pitti> and visiting some friends in Belgium before that
<desrt> oh.  that's good.
<desrt> allhands were starting to get out of .. uh.. hand
<pitti> heh
<desrt> the schedule seems really really tight this time
<desrt> like the "somehands" coming just a week after release
<pitti> yeah, not much time for merging etc. before
<desrt> i guess lucid is really really frozen at this point
<pitti> it ought to be, anyway
 * desrt has a stupid little "bug" fix
<pitti> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= looks otherwise, though :)
<desrt> huh
<didrocks> good morning!
<pitti> hey didrocks, bonjour
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti. So, enjoying your Munich accomodation? ;)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, the weekend was great
<pitti> we went out to see the city, it was marvellous sunny and warm weather
<pitti> I just have used to get up at 6 :)
<pitti> but I just went for half an hour of running
<didrocks> oh, your wife as to get up early for her internship?
<pitti> yes
 * pitti smiles as he notices that the French don't only omit the 'h' when speaking, but also when writing
<didrocks> is it away from your flat?
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti and grrrrr at me :)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, about 45 mins (bicycle/20 min S-Bahn/bicycle)
<didrocks> oh, quite long :/
<didrocks> at least, you can do some sport in the morning to wake up before working
<pitti> right, and it's nice to have gotten through two hours of work before breakfast :)
<pitti> speaking of which, /me grabs some cereals, brb
<huats> morning
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy!
<didrocks> hey *h*uats
<seb128> hey didrocks, pitti
<seb128> hey huats
<didrocks> salut seb128, bon week-end?
<huats> helo seb128
<seb128> didrocks, oui, et toi?
<didrocks> seb128: oui, vraiment reposant et déconnecté, ça fait du bien :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> didrocks: the fun thing here is, they have an unbelievable bandwidth here :) I pull 2.5 MB/s from de.archive :)
<didrocks> pitti: that's one of the advantage of being in a big city, I guess :)
<seb128> let's assign all the DVD isos testing to pitti now ;-)
<didrocks> heh :)
<pitti> seb128: I thoughtfully forgot to bring my CD drive, though :)
<seb128> pitti, luckily we have kvm too ;-)
<pitti> and USB sticks
<seb128> pitti, and you can record dvd iso to an usb stick
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<baptistemm> heya
<baptistemm> hmm, such good weather today, It's seems summer is already here
<chrisccoulson> heh, it's dull weather here ;)
<chrisccoulson> but that's normal
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, baptistemm
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm good, as the weather here :) you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks. i'm trying to fix my desktop though after upgrading it to lucid last night
<didrocks> (report bugs!)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - when i figure out where the bugs are ;)
<didrocks> sure :)
<kenvandine> good morning all
<kenvandine> seb128, can you sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/xchat-indicator/ubuntu ?
<kenvandine> fixes a crasher
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<rickspencer3> pitti, what's the word on the street? how's the release looking?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: seems to be "business as usual" AFAICS; we had quite a few updates over the weekend and today, but now the unapproved queue is finally empty
<rickspencer3> nice
<pitti> new images are being built right now
<rickspencer3> any reports back about the glx rollback?
<pitti> rickspencer3: the i845/i855 support got shaken around, though
<rickspencer3> ?
<pitti> rickspencer3: I didn't hear any on either the bug report or the wiki page
<rickspencer3> stupid -intel
<pitti> rickspencer3: two weeks ago we disabled DRI (i. e. 3D) on those chipsets in an attempt to work around instability
<rickspencer3> right
<pitti> but now they just created different kinds of instability, so we turned it back on
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> next version we support them with VESA
<pitti> rickspencer3: what do you need more than a VT100..
<kenvandine> hehe
<pitti> quick, seb128, upload gtk-curses
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> and rebase the installer on it too? ;)
<seb128> pitti, dapper-get-ride-of-the-desktop-spec? ;-)
<seb128> or whatever Ubuntu it was by then ;-)
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> I'm out for an hour for some errands
<Nafai> Good morning
<didrocks> hey Nafai, did you have a good week-end?
<Nafai> Yup, you?
<didrocks> yeah, perfectly resting one :)
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, be warned I will try to push you to convert your software to gtkbuilder next cycle ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: why do you say "try"? :p
<seb128> didrocks, because you don't want to make mvo angry so you need to be nice with him still ;-)
<mvo> seb128: what is left? only synpatic, right?
<mvo> seb128: and that is only left because the convert script is/was doing a bad job ;)
<mvo> seb128: we can talk in a bit, gtg for dinner
<seb128> mvo, hum, bug #403538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403538 in software-properties "Should use GtkBuilder rather than libglade" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403538
<mvo> might be a leftover, let me check in a bit
<seb128> mvo, waiting for review since before karmic
<seb128> mvo, dpkg -L indicates it still install .glade files
<mvo> seb128: yeah, looks like a leftover
<mvo> seb128: still not glade
<mvo> seb128: but should be trivial to port :)
<seb128> mvo, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gnome3-gtkbuilder
<seb128> mvo, apturl too
<seb128> mvo, half of the 6 remainings ones are yours ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> ok
<seb128> mvo, I might have a go to apturl this week
<cjwatson> anyone mind if I work on bug 569837?  it looks fairly straightforward
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569837 in telepathy-glib "fails to build from source: telepathy-glib" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569837
<seb128> cjwatson, looking
<cjwatson> seems to be a matter of adding some lines to telepathy-glib-sections.txt
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm a bit puzzled about why the same version built fine and breaks now
<cjwatson> triggered by gtk-doc now actually generating that -unused file
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> that would explain
<cjwatson> though that's odd, at least some of those symbols are already in telepathy-glib-sections.txt
<seb128> cjwatson, I think I will go with what debian did, http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/telepathy-glib/news/20100405T230138Z.html
<cjwatson> does it care about having the parenthesised bit there?
<cjwatson> ok, but can we just have that as a patch rather than the whole new upstream?
<cjwatson> ultimately the wrong fix, but ...
<seb128> cjwatson, yes sure, I don't intend to upgrade to 0.11
<seb128> right, the wrong way but will be easier that starting to write documentation now
<cjwatson> ok, I didn't think it actually needed real extra doc but whatever you think best :)
<cjwatson> can you upload that ASAP, then, and we'll get it reviewed - we have a respin on the way anyway and want to take the opportunity to sort out recent build failure reports
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm on it
<cjwatson> thanks
<seb128> cjwatson, uploaded, I did the same than upstream on http://git.collabora.co.uk/?p=telepathy-glib.git;a=commitdiff;h=a980309f0ab1f1f8a94444c82cc1539c11ec73f8
 * kenvandine -> lunch
<seb128> cjwatson, it's easier than trying to fix the check since it seems the issue is not the documentation but the checking code there
<cjwatson> I'm fine with that diff
<seb128> cjwatson, wait
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, build finished there, I had a doubt I forget another change in the .in but seems not
<seb128> cjwatson, sorry there was another line that should have been dropped, did that in a new revision, the previous one did build but I would prefer if you could accept the new one too
<cjwatson> seb128: ok, done
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks and sorry again for the double upload ;-)
<cjwatson> not the end of the world, didn't waste any publisher time in practice I think
<seb128> good
<seb128> gra, who is guy who opens a bug for uploading new translation export imports for each source having a .policy now?
<seb128> dpm, ^ do you know about that?
<seb128> didrocks, still there?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, what's up?
<seb128> didrocks, hey ;-) how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm fine. Seems like I'm catching a cold though (thank you Julie!)
<seb128> didrocks, do you think you could review and sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/xchat-indicator/ubuntu today?
<seb128> didrocks, I said I would so it and I forgot and I'm in a bit in a hurry to finish some stuff now before sport
<seb128> didrocks, it should be fairly easy
<didrocks> seb128: sure, directly on ubuntu or -proposed (there is still an opened window for universe?)
<seb128> didrocks, ubuntu
<didrocks> ok, cool, will do :)
<seb128> didrocks, 'ci
<didrocks> seb128: de rien, bon sport ;)
<seb128> didrocks, good luck with the cold, don't go to bed to late!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, I won't this time :)
<seb128> didrocks, and make sure to sort that cold issue before next week
<seb128> didrocks, I will not open the door if you come with a ubuflu ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: that's my goal :)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<seb128> thanks
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<dpm> seb128, yeah, that's kelemengabor, he's one of our most active translators and coordinates the Hungarian team, both on GNOME and Ubuntu, you'll get to know him at UDS :) He basically filed all bugs for the table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline, so that translations are exported. He's aware that this won't happen for release, but wanted to make sure the bugs are filed to reuse them in the future as a reminder for the expor
<dpm> ts to be done
 * seb128 goes back to finish what he was doing before sport
<seb128> dpm, I've closed those I received now
<seb128> dpm, I'm not wanting to maintain launchpad export for all those source only for a .policy string
<seb128> dpm, not to mention that the bug spam made me a bit unhappy about how it was done too
<dpm> seb128, ok, I'll tell him about that. He was just trying to help in trying that all translations were used, and he talked to me before, sorry about the spam
<seb128> that's ok
<seb128> we might want to discuss that at UDS
<seb128> but I don't like much the cost of having to carry translation export in all those sources
<seb128> we should discuss making polkit use gettext
<pitti> cd
<seb128> dpm, it took me basically half an hour by source to do the export, import game when I did it previously because you need to update LINGUAS by hand too etc
<seb128> pitti, $
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I realise it's hard work (and I thank you for having done the exports in other packages!), so I'd be really happy to talk about polkit using gettext at UDS. I'm not sure it warrants a whole session, but I can fit it into a roundtable or schedule a generic Desktop-Translations session to discuss any other issues. Actually, I think the latter might be best if there are other things, what do you think?
<seb128> dpm, if you have issues to discuss I'm happy to join a desktop translation session
<didrocks> kenvandine: forgot bzr add? :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: your commit only contain the debian/changelog change :)
<seb128> didrocks, it's debian dir in bzr only?
<seb128> didrocks, it bzr-buildpackage will download the tarball?
<dpm> cool, I'll see if I can come up with something by tomorrow, and I'll let you know
<seb128> dpm, otherwise we can just take it as an action item to work on
<didrocks> seb128: right, oh, you mean, the fix is the new upstream version, my bad
<seb128> it = using getting for polkit strings
<seb128> didrocks, right
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, should have seen that with the revision number, let's blame the cold :)
<dpm> seb128, let me think until tomorrow if there are other things that warrant a session. Otherwise, if it's as "easy" as adding an action item, I'd be happy with that.
<seb128> dpm, ok, I'm fine either way, let me know if we need a session or if out of session corridor discussions are enough
<dpm> seb128, ok, I want to wrap up the translations session tomorrow, so I'll come back to you then
 * dpm hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dpm
<kenvandine> didrocks,  :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: sorry for the wrong ping ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, no worries
<Nafai> lunch
<baptistemm_> hello
<pitti> seb128: :)
<didrocks> have a good evening/night everyone!
<pitti> good night everyone
<pitti> no CDs still, so I'll get up early and start testing at 7 :)
<chrisccoulson> i've finally got lucid working properly on my desktop :)
<Nafai> yay
<dobey> hmm
<Nafai> taking a bit of a break, bbl
<RAOF> Oh.  *That's* why there was nothing in here.
<RAOF> Morning all!
<ccheney> heh
<ccheney> RAOF: got kicked out of the channel somehow i presume?
<RAOF> Possibly just didn't reconnect properly after one of the (many) times I needed to reset the router.
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> i've had that happen pretty often, bip usually tells me when it does so i have a red lit up message from it :)
<ccheney> i just started my wife's system upgrade to lucid and noticed nm dies in the middle of the upgrade so there won't be any net access until it can reboot :-\
<TheMuso> Good morning.,
<RAOF> Good morning TheMuso!  I trust that your public holiday was pleasant?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Indeed it was. Finally some nice weather in Sydney too, which made it better.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Did Tassi have a public holiday?
<RAOF> TheMuso: No.  I think we're the only state without the long weekend?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ah that sucks. Interestingly enough, I originally read that NSW didn't have a public holiday, until I was pointed at the Industrial Relations public holiday site.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-27
<rickspencer3> RAOF, hi
<rickspencer3> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Howdie.
<Nafai> you guys have already had a holiday before I've finished one working day this week :)
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> Nafai: It was only myself and robert_ancell who had the public holiday.
<Nafai> ah
<ajmitch> TheMuso: unfortunately NZ didn't have the holiday yesterday :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: As I said above, I thought NSW didn't either./
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<baptistemm> good morning guys
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<didrocks> salut baptistemm
<pitti> I'm off for an hour for some running, while the alternate test is running
<baptistemm> salut didrocks
<seb128> hello there
<baptistemm> hi seb128
<cassidy> hi
<seb128> hey baptistemm cassidy
<cassidy> how are things 2 days before the release? :)
<seb128> looks good from my perspective I would say ;-)
<didrocks> hey seb128, cassidy
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> c'mon kvm, crank harder..
<pitti> seb128: are you very busy ATM? i. e. time for a totally low-prio question?
 * pitti is doing install testing and wants to work on some of his old bugs
<seb128> pitti, not busy at all no
<seb128> pitti, I'm between iso testing and bug triage and some sru start
<pitti> seb128: do you still remember the problem in bug 92214?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 92214 in pkg-create-dbgsym "would be nice to add .gnu_debuglink when --dbg-package is used" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/92214
<pitti> I think -dbg packages work in general, but there was something wrong with that particular gnome-panel version
<seb128> pitti, I don't know details over what I wrote on the bug
<pitti> seb128: so there the -dbg packages were broken, and the dbgsyms worked?
<seb128> the debug symbols were fine
<pitti> usually, with --dbg-package, dh_strip adds a .gnu.debuglink itself
<seb128> but the real binary didn't get the .gnu_debug...
<seb128> which means gdb was not autoloading the symbols
<seb128> I've not seen that issue for ages though
<seb128> I assume it has been fixed since
<seb128> I would close the bug
<pitti> I wonder if it was a problem in g-p back then
<seb128> well as written in the bug
<pitti> i. e. without p-c-d it wouldn't have gotten a debuglink either
<seb128> "dh_strip debug symbol extraction: not adding gnu debuglinks since --dbg-package is given"
<seb128> that error was in the build log
<seb128> "error"
<pitti> right
<seb128> pitti, gnome-panel build logs still have those though
<seb128> I just looked in the lucid build
<pitti> right, because it builds gnome-panel-dbg
<pitti> if --dbg-package is given, then dh_strip adds the .gnu_debuglinnk
<pitti> if p-c-d would already do it, then the real dh_strip would fail
<pitti> (you can only add it onc)
<pitti> "once")
<seb128> in any case the binary is fine in lucid
<seb128> so whatever the bug was it has been fixed
<seb128> I would just close the bug and don't bother trying to figure where the issue was
<pitti> ok, so if neither of us can reconstruct what went wrong, then let's close it, yes
<seb128> it might have been in the gnome-panel packaging indeed
<pitti> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<seb128> hey chrisi
<pitti> seb128: btw, it would fail with --dbg-package=libpanel-applet2-0 and compat level < 5
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: perhaps that was the problem back then
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: I also have a similar bug (bug 423748) with more info, I'll look at that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423748 in pkg-create-dbgsym "Unable to create valid debug packages from some packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423748
<seb128> pitti, indeed, compat was 4 in that version
<seb128> pitti, I just checked on launchpad
<seb128> pitti, urg, new plymouth update? it means iso will be respinned I guess?
<pitti> yes :-(
<pitti> it broke encrypted disks
<pitti> like, total boot failure
<seb128> urg, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, pitti: let me know if you want to do some SRU of the .1 GNOME updates
<seb128> I'm watching those which can be interesting to update
<pitti> seb128: I'm happy to do some; since they need bugs now anyway, perhaps just assign them to me?
<didrocks> seb128: OTP, but will then :)
<pitti> (or tell me which I can/should do, and I'll create the bugs)
<seb128> didrocks, owhat?
<pitti> "one time pad"?
<pitti> "off to police"?
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: on the phone with 01net :)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> bah, the queue view is unusable, thanks to language packs sitting there
<seb128> I wanted to look at which ones robert_ancell might have worked on
<pitti> seb128: q -Q unapproved | grep -v language-pack ?
<seb128> pitti, I tried to use the webui for once, it's a fail apparently so back to ssh yes ;-)
<seb128> it didn't like "!language" as a filter criterious
 * pitti mostly uses the webui these days, but right now it's useless, right
<seb128> pitti, ok, what about gvfs and gdm for you?
<pitti> seb128: soudns fine
<seb128> pitti, gvfs fixes bug #553082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553082 in gvfs "hangs while opening trash if there are files with emblems inside" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553082
<seb128> pitti, do you need an another bug to track the update?
<pitti> that's fine
 * pitti assigns to him
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> gdm is a bit border line
<seb128> they turned a11y by default, we might want to back that out
<seb128> not sure how much of a change that is and how much potential it has to create issues
<pitti> ok, noted to revert that
<seb128> pitti, bug #421292 is one fixed by the gdm update
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421292 in gdm ""Login" button should be "Switch to" for already logged in users" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421292
<mvo> seb128: hi, how can I make gnome-session run in debug mode at startup? I have a odd case here in my kvm where I can not log into the gnome-session (well, sometimes I can)
<pitti> seb128: (bah string change..; but ok, it's a small one)
<seb128> mvo, change the .desktop to use --debug?
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> I love it, now the problem went away
<seb128> pitti, right, small ui change in the non default case for those tweaking with gconftool but no new string (ie the string is already translated)
<seb128> hum, langpack documentation is somewhat suboptimal
<seb128> the current iso has 2 megabytes of cheese documentation but cheese is not installed
<pitti> can't have our cake and eat it, too :/ same problems with translations in general, of course
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: hm, you tagged gvfs 1.6.0+git20100414-0ubuntu2 with a backport of that change in bzr, but it was never uploaded (or rejected), right?
<seb128> did I?
<seb128> oh yes
<seb128> pitti, no we were frozen by the time we did that and I planned to wait for upstream to ack it before uploading
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/gvfs/lucid/revision/122
<seb128> and they just did yesterday
<seb128> sorry about that
<pitti> seb128: since that patch is in 1.6.1, I'll just clobber that entire commit, since ubuntu2 was never uploaded; ok for you?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: no need to be sorry, just ensuring that you know what happened
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> good that we did a git snapshot before, now it's just an one-line patch and about 3 po file changes
<seb128> good
<seb128> pitti, btw is apport still meant to be running on the livecd?
<pitti> seb128: yes, it is
<pitti> casper enables it
<pitti> for installer crashes, etc
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> because it does :-)
<seb128> I just got 3 crashes in a few minutes testing
<pitti> hold the line! things are working!
<pitti> hmm -- not all things work then :-(
<seb128> 2 of thoses are installation failure when trying to enable sta in jockey
<seb128> and one is a desktopcouch crash when trying to open the ubuntuone preference dialog
<didrocks> finished \o/ 1h55 :/
<pitti> didrocks: done with OTP?
<pitti> congrats, 1:55h is a great time for OTPing!
<pitti> (if only I knew what OTP is..)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<didrocks> pitti: it was "on the phone"
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> (with 01net, a French zdnet equivalent with a lot of readers)
<didrocks> well, at least, the journalist is now informed on what's new in lucid and won't write crack :)
<pitti> rickspencer3, seb128: I just created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-04-27 FYI
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> lunch time there
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy
<pitti> *
<pitti> tseliot, ArneGoetje, bryceh, ccheney, chrisccoulson, didrocks, Riddell, kenvandine, seb128, Nafai: can you please add your report to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-04-27 ? Thank you!
<tseliot> sure
<bryceh> pitti, done
<didrocks> oh, now it will be edit war, I was just going to edit quietly ;)
<pitti> cheers
 * bryceh waits for wiki to save
<bryceh> there we go
<pitti> RAOF, TheMuso ^ too
<pitti> tseliot: while you are at it, mind replacing the milestone WI link with canonical-desktop-team.html ?
<tseliot> pitti: I've just saved
<tseliot> pitti: it's available if you want to edit
<pitti> cheers, done
<mvo> pitti: I have a crash reported in Xorg.0.log here in one of my VMs but apport does not seem to pick it up. do you have any idea why? upstart reports that apport is running and its enabled=1 n my config
<mvo> pitti: could it be the crash handler that xorg itself provides?
<pitti> mvo: did it write a /var/crash file? anything in /var/log/apport?
<pitti> mvo: we disable apport by default now, though
<pitti> ah, you enabled it
<pitti> mvo: right, X intercepts its own crashes, it might be possible that it didn't dump core
<pitti> or it was an assertion failure
<pitti> mvo: checking /var/log/apport.log should help
 * pitti -> lunch
<mvo> pitti: ok, enjoy
<mvo> bug #570634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570634 in xorg-server "immediate logout of the gnome session after hardy -> lucid upgrade (inside kvm)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570634
<seb128> mvo, that was the issue you wanted to debug with gnome-session --debug?
<seb128> didrocks, it's amazing how much time people can spend on the phone I see ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, TBH, being a little bit sick, it wasn't such a pleasure :p
<seb128> didrocks, not feeling better today?
<seb128> didrocks, let me know when the article is published somewhere ;-)
<didrocks> but I'm pleased to see that the journalist wanted real info and no oversight
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<didrocks> seb128: not really better. headache now
<seb128> :-(
<mvo> seb128: yes, that is the one
<didrocks> but well, don't be afraid, next Tuesday is in one week
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> should be better by then
<mvo> seb128: do you happen to know where gdm calls Xorg? where I can add arguments?
<seb128> mvo, hum, looking
<seb128> mvo, it seems to be coded in the binary
<seb128> but maybe pitti has a better clue
<mvo> seb128: hm, ok. does it call /usr/bin/Xorg ?
<seb128> mvo, /usr/bin/X
<seb128> I think
<seb128> mvo, "        X server:                 /usr/bin/X"
<seb128> in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44205395/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.gdm_2.30.0-0ubuntu5_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<seb128> mvo, that's the default value we hack when xorg is not installed at buildtime (which is required to have the real binary detection being working)
<mvo> seb128: ok, thanks
<mvo> seb128: I will try to see what I can do to get more info out of it
<pitti> mvo: hm, so it was a real segfault and should have left something in /var/log/apport.log do you see anything in there?
<mvo> pitti: no
<pitti> mvo: 28_plymouth_transition.patch and 05_initial_server_on_vt7.patch show the places where the X server is launched, FYI
<mvo> pitti: thanks, I tried "DonTrapSignals" in xorg.conf too, no luck, still no core. I suspect its a kvm specific problem anyway so I will just wait for bryce to give me more useful debug hints
<Laney> RAOF: I (somehow) fixed f-spot.git
<chrisccoulson> is it just me or is nautilus dropping some keypress events? i'm sure i keep having to press the delete key twice to get it to delete a file
<seb128> it's you
<seb128> I just tried and it worked
<pitti> chrisccoulson: seems to work fine here
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: IIRC, there is an opened about not taking keypress if you are too fast after opening nautilus
<didrocks> +bug
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - thanks. perhaps thats my issue then
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you see, you are too fast :)
<didrocks> taking some fresh air, see you later
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 I thought for the meeting today, you could just touch on any SRUs planned, the status of the release, tell folks to get cracking on blueprints, and let everyone go?
 * kenvandine hears whip cracking noises
<pitti> rickspencer3: yeah, let's keep it quick today; I just want to discuss the state of the one remaining WI (well, I can do this off-meeting as well), and check in on the remaining lucid RC bugs
<pitti> rickspencer3: you won't be here for the meeting?
<rickspencer3> pitti, I will be, but it seems more Lucid related
<rickspencer3> so I figure it will easiest for you to drive
<pitti> *nod*
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<pitti> seb128: can you take the blueprint part, and I the lucid release status part?
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson: do you know about the offline firefox start page not working in french in lucid? is that a translation issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not aware of that. is it just displaying in english?
<seb128> no, it's displaying the online url and the "error contacting website" webpage
<seb128> ie trying to use the online version but failing since there is no online
<seb128> the box is a mini10 with no eth cable and by default the wireless is not working due to firmware issue
<seb128> the mini10 support is sort of embarassing, wireless not working out of the box
<seb128> jockey listing 2 drivers, where the first one is activated correctly but doesn't work
<seb128> ie you see network but can't connect
<seb128> some driver issue
<seb128> so you have to figure to pick the second one
<seb128> + the bluetooth dialog list a "enable bluetooth" button
<seb128> which turns to be doing nothing
<seb128> you can click as much as you want on it without result
<seb128> enough ranting there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, so network manager is showing the network as disconnected?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> there is only a cabled eth listed and no cable
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i will try and reproduce
<seb128> it does use the offline startpage if I boot in german
<seb128> so I guess whatever defines the offline url is broken in french for some reason
<chrisccoulson> i fixed an issue already with this recently, so i'm a bit confused ;)
<chrisccoulson> i will try in french anyway ;)
<seb128> well I tested on today's iso
<seb128> chrisccoulson: is that a translation issue? I think there has been some error in export and lucid doesn't use the current ones, those will be in a stable update next week instead
<chrisccoulson> possibly, i will try and recreate that in a moment
<chrisccoulson> oh, i already have french installed
<chrisccoulson> brb
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - hmm, i get the offline page, but with untranslated and no layout
<chrisccoulson> i also don't see the correct layout with the english page though (i didn't realise it was meant to have it until i saw the css file)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I get that too now, not sure if I had something in a weird state to try using jockey before
<chrisccoulson> so there is something messed up with the documentation
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and figure that out
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, i can see the issue
<chrisccoulson> the code which assembles the localised offline URL in ubufox is never actually called
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - would you mind reporting a bug for that and assigning it to me?
<seb128> ok will do
<seb128> on ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yes please
<seb128> chrisccoulson: bug #531882?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531882 in ubufox "Default Home Page without style or images on offline mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531882
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: not mine but you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> I just looked for open bugs without opening one
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, ok ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - mind adding a lucid task to it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> seems you might want to close bug #520425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520425 in ubuntu-translations "Translate this application still points to firefox-3.6 in Lucid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520425
<chrisccoulson> ah yes, i'll close that now. thanks
<seb128> pitti, upstream got a new gdm version out to fix a build issue btw
<pitti> seb128: bah
<pitti> I filed a bug and a patch to report it
<seb128> you were just fixing it?
<pitti> only to see that it was fixed 17 mins ago in git
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> and now I cherrypicked that patch :)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti updates to 2.30.2 then
<seb128> pitti, btw if you are still in sru mood you can perhaps do gnome-keyring
<seb128> pitti, you can say no if you have other things to do
<pitti> seb128: can do; is there a bug?
<pitti> seb128: no, it's fine; I need to leave in 5 mins, though, for about an hour
<chrisccoulson> on the topic of updates, is there a reason gnome-terminal is still on 2.29.6 (other than the fact nobody had time to work on it)?
<seb128> not that I know about no
<seb128> just lack of interest for it I guess
<seb128> pitti, bug, let me check the upstream fixed issues if there is any in launchpad
<chrisccoulson> do you want me to update that to stable as a SRU?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you are welcome to do so yes ;-)
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks. i will do that later then
<seb128> if somebody want to do some .1 sru updates too let me know
<seb128> pitti, no, no bug for gnome-keyring I can open one and assign to you though
<pitti> seb128: please do; thanks!
<seb128> np, thank you for doing those updates ;-)
<pitti> gdm is quite hairy, that'll require some testing
 * pitti will put into desktop PPA and send a CFT to the bugs
<seb128> yeah, I said it's border line
<seb128> but some of the fixes seem worth getting in a lts
<pitti> ok, I'm off for about an hour
<seb128> pitti, see you!
<seb128> chrisccoulson: btw do you want to do the g-s-d and g-c-c .1 update in a sru between now and uds if you have a free slot?
<seb128> trying to dispatch a bit those updates
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, no problem. i can do those
<seb128> didrocks will get some too and pitti did some already today
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> i should really do my core-dev application between release and UDS too
<mvo> pitti: do you have a opinion on SRU for bug #548534 ? it slipped through the cracks for -final
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548534 in software-center "Featured application changes" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548534
<mvo> pitti: I think its fine and prepare a sru with it
<seb128> chrisccoulson: would be nice
<seb128> mvo, seems fine to me for the record ;-)
<mvo> thanks seb128
<jcastro> seb128: can you run vinagre real quick? It seems to have reverted to the old tray for me and I just want to make sure it's not me
<seb128> jcastro, vinagre doesn't have a notification icon does it?
<seb128> jcastro, or you mean vino, ie activating desktop sharing?
<jcastro> seb128: yeah
<jcastro> sorry, I mix them up all the time
<seb128> jcastro, we never got that change in
<seb128> did we?
<seb128> let me check
<seb128> no we didn't
<jcastro> oh oh, right right. sorry!
<jcastro> this is the one ken found was buggy
<seb128> np ;-)
<seb128> I know there was concerns with the change
<seb128> but I'm not the one who did review it
<seb128> I just know we didn't get it in shape for lucid
<Nafai> morning
<rickspencer3> hi Nafai
<ogra> seb128, whats the easiest way to kill gnome-panel and make it not come back atm ? (didnt it use to have an option for that)
 * ogra tries to compare memory footprints with and without panel on armel netbook
<kklimonda> ogra: it stops respawning when you kill it few times if you do it quickly
<ogra> heh, i wonder if thats true for the slow ARM board i use it on, but i'll try
<ogra> thanks :)
<staz> ogra: can't you desactivate it in gnome-session-properties?
<staz> or just delete both panel
<staz> ah no apparently that's not in session properties
<kklimonda> and you can't delete both panels :)
<staz> damn
<ogra> right
<ogra> i'll have to modify the defaults anyway to also measure startup times
<ogra> but killing multiple times worked
<kklimonda> I think that the "right" approach to disable it for the longer time would be to tinker with gconf settings - there is /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<ogra> only gains me about 8M though
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i'll do that with a later image, i'll have to switch back to install tests for now
<ogra> its just the most convenient time to fiddle with such stuff between two installations :)
<pitti> mvo: "bearable" :-)
<pitti> mvo: (just commented on the bug)
<sshaw> cj: ping
<cj> sshaw: moo
<sshaw> hi
<sshaw> so, do you want to pick up where we left off on friday?
 * kenvandine waves
<pitti> \o
<pitti> rickspencer3: meeting o'clock?
<Nafai> o/
 * didrocks waves too
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> oops
<ccheney> hi
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<rickspencer3> pitti, can you paste the link to the agenda, which I did not touch or look at yet?
<pitti> don't worry, everyone's turning hard on the install testing crank anyway :)
<ArneGoetje> hi
<rickspencer3> not that I'm totally unprepared, it's just that I'm totally unprepared
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-04-27
<rickspencer3> didrocks is sick I think, I told him to sleep through the meeting to recoup for next week
<Riddell> hi
<pitti> ah, good; I talked him out of continuing to read docs :)
<didrocks> I will still have a little look, but not being brain-ready ;)
 * tseliot waves
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, Nafai, chrisccoulson, seb128
<rickspencer3> tseliot,
<kenvandine> didrocks, rest... rest...
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> let's go
<rickspencer3> as discussed earlier, let's keep this short and stay focused on working on Lucid
<rickspencer3> I asked pitti to cover current release status, SRUs
<rickspencer3> then we'll talk blueprints, UDS briefly
 * rickspencer3 hands mic to pitti
<seb128> hey
<pitti> ok, folks; congrats to an exemplary http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04.html
<seb128> sorry I was out and that took a bit longer than I wanted
<pitti> we have exactly one WI left (I did some cleanup), which is bug 496363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496363 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Installing nvidia kills xorg on non-nvidia systems" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496363
<pitti> this looks SRUable to me
<pitti> pretty important, but not a dealbreaker
<kenvandine> yay
<pitti> I'll discuss with tseliot offline
<pitti> s/offline/off meeting/
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<pitti> freshly updated from 15 mins ago (yay prep)
<tseliot> ok
<pitti> we got through most of the RC bugs indeed, and have just four which are in the "NFC" category
<pitti> but all are SRUable
<pitti> two are being done by other teams
<pitti> so I think we are reasonably good on this front
<pitti> seb128 has started to coordinate pushing GNOME 2.30.1 into lucid-proposed
<pitti> some packages make pretty bold changes (gdm *cough*), but most seem entirely appropriate
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> any questions/comments/flames/OMGbreakages?
<pitti> aside from that, we have a set of CD images now which is believed to be good, and are good candidates for becoming THE lucid images
<pitti> so, happy testing everyone!
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> test test test
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
 * Nafai downloads
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm done, I think
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> UDS
<rickspencer3> basically, assume that your blueprints are accepted for UDS
<rickspencer3> and get cracking on the summaries
<rickspencer3> the earlier the summaries are done, the better feedback you will get
<rickspencer3> HOWEVER
<rickspencer3> this is a secondary priority to Lucid
<rickspencer3> imnsoho
<rickspencer3> any questions about UDS?
<pitti> rickspencer3: what's the first 'o'?
<rickspencer3> pitti, just a typo
<bryceh> pitti: ornery maybe?
<Nafai> bryceh: :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<kenvandine> hehe
<rickspencer3> "overly"?
<seb128> rickspencer3, should people make sure they do subscribing? as indicated on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/10.10/BlueprintingSchedule for next week?
<rickspencer3> "opportunisticly"
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes
<bryceh> hehe, there ya go
<rickspencer3> UDS is in 2 weeks
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, I just wanted to mention it again there ;-)
<seb128> btw people should also subscribe the uds on launchpad I guess
<rickspencer3> seb128, good job in slipping in the link to the blueprint schedule ;)
<pitti> oh, did everyone register their attendance?
<seb128> to acknowledge they will be there and for sheduling
<rickspencer3> seb128, good point
 * kenvandine has
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m/+attend
<chrisccoulson> i think i did
 * jcastro made video instructions for the blueprints and for people who schedule sessions
<tseliot> yes, of course
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so if now more questions, I suggest we adjourn
<rickspencer3> questions?
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> no
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> happy testing all
<rickspencer3> btw, I'll be out of pocket on release day, and jet lagged on Friday
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> thanks all
<didrocks> thanks everyone, going back to bed :)
<rickspencer3> please escalate issues to pitti during that time
<rickspencer3> (as if you wouldn't anyway ;) )
 * pitti hides
<tseliot> :-D
<jcastro> if anyone needs help making blueprints or scheduling here are the videos: http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/posts?view=archive&nsfw=dc
<jcastro> rickspencer3: I even made one for track leads!
<tseliot> thanks jcastro
<rickspencer3> jcastro, sweet
<sshaw> what are the Build-Depends for a package that has a schema file in it?
<sshaw> (for gnome)
<sshaw> I've added libgconf2-dev, but still get an error when trying to build
<seb128> sshaw, there is no need to build-depends, schemas are text files they don't need to be built...
<seb128> could you copy the error?
<sshaw> seb128: I'm getting this error during the build
<seb128> which error?
<sshaw> Makefile.am:8: GCONF_SCHEMAS_INSTALL does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<sshaw> seb128: on openSUSE, I had to run autoreconf and intltool to get it to build.  I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing on ubuntu though
<sshaw> I'd assume that I'd need to do that here as well, but not sure exactly how that's done
<chrisccoulson> which application are you trying to compile?
<sshaw> at-spi2-atk
<sshaw> I think it shows up as libatk-adaptor
<Nafai> didn't have breakfast, so I'm taking lunch
<seb128_> sorry got disconnected on eth change
<seb128_> sshaw, can you copy the error again there?
<sshaw> Makefile.am:8: GCONF_SCHEMAS_INSTALL does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: https://launchpad.net/~mono-a11y/+archive/ppa
<seb128_> you have libgconf2-dev installed?
<sshaw> pretty sure, but I'll double check
<sshaw> yup its installed
<seb128> seems a bug in your source
<sshaw> I wonder if I need to rerun autoconf
<sshaw> because this works on openSUSE and Fedora
 * kenvandine -> lunch
<chrisccoulson> sshaw, could you post the Makefile.am you have issues with somewhere? the version in the PPA you linked builds fine here
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: right, I'm trying to add a patch to it with the changes since that tarball since there are important updates, just no new tarball yet
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: I'll post the patch
<dobey> hrmm
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: http://anonsvn.mono-project.com/viewvc/tags/uia2atk/2.0.1/build/patches/at-spi2-atk.diff?revision=153711
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't see how that patch could break it. it doesn't touch any of the build system at all
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: I suck... totally the wrong patch
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: this is the right one... http://anonsvn.mono-project.com/viewvc/trunk/uia2atk/build/patches/at-spi2-atk.diff?view=log
<chrisccoulson> you must be missing an earlier patch then
<sshaw> that's it
<chrisccoulson> GCONF_SCHEMAS_INSTALL needs to be defined in configure.ac
<chrisccoulson> with AM_CONDITIONAL
<chrisccoulson> hence the error ;)
<sshaw> with that patch, an autoreconf fixes that
<sshaw> I realize that configure.ac is what's used though
<sshaw> (by autotools)
<chrisccoulson> oh, of course. yes, that would work
<chrisccoulson> the AM_GCONF_SOURCE_2 macro does it all for you
<chrisccoulson> which is included in that patch
<chrisccoulson> but you need to do autoreconf with libgconf2-dev installed
<sshaw> right
<sshaw> I just don't know how to do that in ubuntu :)
<chrisccoulson> the same as anywhere else isn't it?
<sshaw> I'd assume it would be in debian/rules that I'd need to set that
<sshaw> I'm come to realize that everyone puts their own spin on things
<chrisccoulson> yes, we normally do the autotools update before building the source package, and include the whole thing in a patch
<sshaw> like, in openSUSE it isn't dh_auto_configure :)
<chrisccoulson> rather than doing it at build time with a hook in debian/rules
<chrisccoulson> but either way is fine
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: I'd prefer to do it the 'upstream' distro way :)
<sshaw> I'm very much a newbie when it comes to deb packaging
 * pitti -> dinner and some walk
<sshaw> chrisccoulson: if you or someone else doesn't mind showing me, I'll do it which ever way is the preferred method
<dobey> kenvandine: are you around?
<ccheney> ouch heavy disk io is causing such lags on my laptop that nm dropped my wifi connection :-\
<kenvandine> dobey, yo
<dobey> kenvandine: there you are!
<dobey> kenvandine: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntuone-client/fix-567223/+merge/23879
<dobey> kenvandine: this is supposed to be in lucid final, no? i see it's merged into lp:ubuntu/ubuntuone-client, but the update doesn't appear to be in the archive
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> dobey, weird... very weird... i know i uploaded it
<kenvandine> and am pretty sure confirmed it was in the unapproved queue
<dobey> kenvandine: is it still in unapproved queue i guess? :(
<kenvandine> no
<dobey> huh
<kenvandine> there was multiples in the unapproved queue last week
<kenvandine> maybe the wrong one got accepted?
<dobey> oh the old one and the new one were both there?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i think there were actually 3 versions there :)
<dobey> well 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 is what's in the archive
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think 2 of them had the same version number
<kenvandine> man last week feels like ancient history
<dobey> huh
<dobey> yeah
<kenvandine> well, it is too late to get on the CD :/
<dobey> but we need that patch in there :(
<dobey> :(
<kenvandine> i guess i should upload it for an sru then... sorry about that
<dobey> kenvandine: do we (ubuntuone) need to do anything for that?
<kenvandine> no
<dobey> kenvandine: ok, thanks.
 * pitti waves good night
<Nafai> night pitti
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<rickspencer3> Hi TheMuso
<rickspencer3> weird
<rickspencer3> is there a reason that I can't find ajunta in the lucid repos?
<rickspencer3> because it's call "anjunta" maybe?
<chrisccoulson> or anjuta ;)
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> it's also not categorized in the software center
<rickspencer3> fortunately Google figured out what I watned
<nny> so haven't touched ubuntu since they added telepathy/empathy. How do I pull up a chat window shown in telepathy?
<nny> And is there any reason I just had 2-3 lockups and empathy restarts when trying to message nickserv and register for IRC?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-28
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell Eastern Edition?
<TheMuso> Sure.
<TheMuso> RAOF should be around, but is not.
<rickspencer3> probably connectivity issues
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, sure
<rickspencer3> ;)
<rickspencer3> so the meeting is short
<rickspencer3> 1. do ISO testing
<rickspencer3> 2. get SRUs ready
<rickspencer3> for #2 you should be working closely with pitti
<rickspencer3> 3. register your attendance for UDS
<rickspencer3> 4. your blueprints should be registered
<rickspencer3> start working on summaries
 * TheMuso has done 3 and 4.
<rickspencer3> we'll get them registered next week
<rickspencer3> thanks TheMuso
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell how is the release looking to you guys?
<rickspencer3> anything make you think we may need a respin or such?
<TheMuso> Fine from an audio standpoint.
<robert_ancell> seems stable to me now
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> hey robert_ancell, can I ask you a totally unrelated question?
<robert_ancell> yes
<rickspencer3> if I wanted to get a list in Python of attached video devices ...
<rickspencer3> like "/dev/video0" - "/dev/video64"
<rickspencer3> how might I go about that?
<robert_ancell> does the api you used for the webcam not do that?
<robert_ancell> short answer: I don't know of a v4l api in Python
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> pygame has their own c class
<rickspencer3> which basically loops through all the possible names and sees if there is something there
<robert_ancell> quick and dirty :)
<rickspencer3> I'll poke at v4l and v4l2
<rickspencer3> right, I don't mind if the library I use does that, I just don't want to do it myself ;)
<rickspencer3> hmm
<RAOF> Good morning all, *again*
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF.
<RAOF> I wasn't expecting to start the day with a little impromptu network debugging.
<TheMuso> heh we thought that might have been the issue.
<RAOF> Sorry about that.
<rickspencer3> hi RAOF
<rickspencer3> here's the meeting again
<rickspencer3>  1. do ISO testing
<rickspencer3>  2. get SRUs ready
<rickspencer3>  for #2 you should be working closely with pitti
<rickspencer3>  3. register your attendance for UDS
<rickspencer3>  4. your blueprints should be registered
<rickspencer3>  start working on summaries
<RAOF> Ok.  And by “summaries” here, we mean the wiki page associated to the blueprint, right?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, no
<rickspencer3> those are "specs"
<rickspencer3> hold on
<rickspencer3> let me get you guys a tad more
<rickspencer3> here's all of our accepted blueprints so far:
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m?searchtext=desktop-maverick
<rickspencer3> go to one, and click on "change details"
<rickspencer3> there is a summary section
<rickspencer3> put in everything there that you think is needed for a good discussion
<rickspencer3> if you don't see one on the list, let me know and we'll fix that
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> And that's all the meeting? :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, yes
<rickspencer3> RAOF, if you are unsure of what to be working on ...
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO
<rickspencer3> test test test
<RAOF> :)
<jcastro> is anyone aware of any grave bugs for audio CD burning on lucid?
<TheMuso> No
<rickspencer3> jcastro, what's the bug #?
<jcastro> I don't know, but I just spent an hour trying to burn a CD on my fiancee's computer
<rickspencer3> can you tell me what you tried so I can try to repro it?
<jcastro> and it goes through the process, but ejects the CD, says there was an error, but the log from brasero doesn't explain much
<jcastro> yeah, make an audio project
<rickspencer3> ok
<jcastro> add an mp3, and then burn to CD. It then transcodes it, then makes some file in /tmp that it tries to burn to CD
<jcastro> let me get the log
<Nafai> jcastro: does it work if you burn to .iso?
<Nafai> that might narrow it down if it is "interact with hardware issue" or not
<rickspencer3> just 1 mp3?
<TheMuso> Audio CDs cannot be made into an iso
<Nafai> oh doh
<Nafai> :)
<TheMuso> You can make them into cd files with a .toc file via cdrdao, but thats all.
<jcastro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/423633/
<jcastro> is all the log says
<jcastro> rickspencer3, yes, just one mp3
<rickspencer3> just click "burn"?
<jcastro> yep
<rickspencer3> it's creating an image ?
<Nafai> I don't have a burner in this laptop or I would try it out too
<jcastro> yep
<rickspencer3> jcastro, I must have done it wrong
<rickspencer3> uh
<rickspencer3> it really didn't seem to work for me
<jcastro> also, I found out that if you don't have the right gstreamer plugins installed it gives you an ugly error
<jcastro> similar to this: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+question/96269
<jcastro> but that's a seperate problem
<jcastro> rickspencer3, burning didn't work for you or reproducing the problem didn't work for you?
<TheMuso> Hrm what tool does it use to create the audio CD? The only program that can create an audio cd image is cdrdao.
<rickspencer3> jcastro, I think I didn't create an audio project
<rickspencer3> it transcoded, now says "Burning Audio CD" and "starting to record"
<Nafai> TheMuso: It looks like "wodim" creates audio projects
<TheMuso> Nafai: Right, still can't do audio cd images though.
<rickspencer3> jcastro, is this what happened to you?
<jcastro> rickspencer3, right, for me after that it just ejected and gave me an error
<jcastro> and then there's a button to export the log
<rickspencer3> it says writing track 1
<Nafai> TheMuso: Ah, images
<rickspencer3> jcastro, did you get this far?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> is it actually burning yet? Like the light on in the drive?
<rickspencer3> sounds like it
<jcastro> I never got to that point, it transcoded, wrote to a file, and then ejected.
<rickspencer3> Finalizing
<jcastro> it's like it tried but gave up, and the next time I put the CD in it thinks X amount of minutes are taken up
<jcastro> so it's like, allocating the space or something but nothing gets burned on there
<rickspencer3> it says it was succesful
<Nafai> TheMuso: It looks like cdrdao is a suggests for brasero
<TheMuso> Nafai: ah ok
<rickspencer3> jcastro, worked for me
<TheMuso> Nafai: its probably a generic string that is displayed regardless of media type
 * rickspencer3 rocks out to mow.
<jcastro> sigh
<Nafai> TheMuso: Probably
<rickspencer3> jcastro, could you please log a bug asap?
<rickspencer3> let's have pitti take a look tomorrow
<rickspencer3> could you assign to canonical-desktop-team
<rickspencer3> and make it High?
<rickspencer3> actually, the band is "moe."
<rickspencer3> for the record
<jcastro> rickspencer3, dinner and then I'll investigate further
<rickspencer3> thx jcastro
<jcastro> rickspencer3, aha! I screencasted it. Just need to wait for the atom cpu on it to encode.
<jcastro> My solution to every problem now is to recordmydesktop!
<TheMuso> lol
<RAOF> We could do with more of those for X bugs!
<jcastro> RAOF, but if X doesn't work how do I record?
<jcastro> flipcam time in that case I suppose
<RAOF> jcastro: It wouldn't be for “X doesn't work” bugs; it'd be for “$THING doesn't look right” bugs.  Graphical corruption and the like.
<jcastro> ah
<RAOF> “X doesn't work” *generally* has reasonable logs.
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah if the bug reporter thinks to include them ;-)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, any chance you can take a crack at jcastro's bug?
<rickspencer3> the cd burning one?
<RAOF> The only CD burner I have available is on the Mac next to me, which is still running OS X.
<RAOF> Hm.  On the other hand, ISO testing, and I *did* say that I'd install Ubuntu for Sam…
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> RAOF, are you about to sacrifice the happiness of your marriage to test jcastro's bug?
<RAOF> She *has* been asking me to install Ubuntu, and it's the RC of an LTS release… what could *possibly* go wrong? :)
<TheMuso> lol
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> this sounds like some bad news
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> gotsa split for a while
<rickspencer3> bbl
 * RAOF wonders whether high usb activity will bring down his wireless again.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Either that sounds like drivers that get affected by CPU usage, or you are using USB wireless. :p
<RAOF> iwlwifi seems to be high CPU usage affected.
<RAOF> Actually, the music dropped out for a while, too, so maybe it was interrupts being delayed.
<RAOF> Or maybe it was a perfect storm of memory pressure, cpu usage, and interrupts :)
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> The osx partition editor is surprisingly bad at telling you what's happening :(
<Keybuk> it's OS X
<Keybuk> OS X has PerilSensitiveKit between the system and the user
<RAOF> It normally seems a bit better at telling you what's happening than “modifying partition map” with an unprogress-throbber for 30 minutes.
<RAOF> Operation: test burning audio cd may have to wait.
<TheMuso> I would be happier if Disk Utility in OSX allowed one to see the EFI partition, even with enabling an advanced mode. A partition editor not showing partitions that are on the disk is bad IMO.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> rickspencer3: still there?
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> getting ready for bed
<rickspencer3> 'sup?
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, I read scrollback and you had a question how to figure out video devices in Python
<rickspencer3> pitti, yeah!
<pitti> rickspencer3: but I guess it's not that urgent :)
<rickspencer3> I looked at udevadm
<rickspencer3> but it kicked my ass
<rickspencer3> I want to enumerate the video cameras/web cams connected to a computer
<rickspencer3> pitti, thoughts?
<pitti> rickspencer3: two approaches
<pitti> 1) rely on sane udev rules
<pitti> then you can just enumerate /dev/v4l/by-id/*
<pitti> 2) use python-gudev
<rickspencer3> I saw that in the in /dev/v4l
<pitti> then you can enumerate all devices and check for the "video" subsystem
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> python-gudev sounds promising
<pitti> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/gudev/GUdevClient.html#g-udev-client-query-by-subsystem
<rickspencer3> sweet!
<pitti> that's the C API (but the Python API matches that 1:1)
<pitti> rickspencer3: please note that python-gudev is still fairly new
<pitti> i. e. it might not exist on other distros at all, and Ubuntu only has it since lucid
<rickspencer3> pitti, for #1, are you suggesting I basically ls /dev/v4l/by-id
<rickspencer3> <pitti> i. e. it might not exist on other distros at all, and Ubuntu only has it since lucid
<rickspencer3> not a problem, I'm making a quidget, so it can just depend on that
<pitti> rickspencer3: #1> yes (but with listdir())
<rickspencer3> right, I meant in a python way
<pitti> rickspencer3: the nice thing about python-gudev is that you get trivial hotplug support
<rickspencer3> pitti, you mean l can connect to an event?
<rickspencer3> get notified when a new device is added?
<pitti> right, or removed
<pitti> client.connect("uevent", on_uevent)
<pitti> def on_uevent(client, action, device):
<pitti> device -> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/gudev/GUdevDevice.html object
<rickspencer3> oh nice
<pitti> i. e. device.get_devtype(), device.get_device_file(), etc.
<rickspencer3> so the quidget can do set_state_gst.NULL) or whatever if something gets pulled out
<pitti> rickspencer3: and for coldplug you use client.query_by_subsystem("video")
<rickspencer3> very nice
<rickspencer3> I presume it has nicely formatted vendor and device descriptor strings?
<pitti> gudev itself is already great, and with the python wrapping it's a piece of cake
<rickspencer3> nice
<pitti> rickspencer3: depends on the hardware, of course :)
<rickspencer3> right, of course
<rickspencer3> I was thinking of adding something like
<pitti> device.get_sysfs_attr('idProduct')
<rickspencer3> quickly.hardware["video"]
<rickspencer3> which makes a list of video devices
<rickspencer3> etc...
<rickspencer3> quickly.hardware["microphones"]
<rickspencer3> seems either not necessary, or easy to create with pygudev
 * pitti suggests to index by subsystem
<pitti> but that's a static array again and you lose hotplug
<rickspencer3> pitti, right
<rickspencer3> well, it just be convenience, and maybe not necessary
<rickspencer3> if pugdev is all one-liners anyway, then there is nothing to gain by adding on abstraction
<pitti> rickspencer3: you might add a wrapper which hides the python-gudev API, of course
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti, this is perfect!
<rickspencer3> pitti, right
<rickspencer3> accept I don't like to replace one-liners with other one-liners
<rickspencer3> if it's not significantly easier, why bother?
<pitti> like an existing_hw_array = quickly.hardware(['usb', 'video'], hotplug_handler)
<rickspencer3> right
<pitti> but it's not that much easier, yes
<pitti> and in the hotplug_handler you need to deal with the GUdevDevice object again anyway
<rickspencer3> pitti, up a bit early?
<rickspencer3> did you see jcastro was having some trouble burning an audio CD
<pitti> rickspencer3: I got up at 6:30 all week already :)
<rickspencer3> I thought you want to take a look
<pitti> rickspencer3: my wife gets up at 6 and goes to bed at 22:30, so I do, too
<rickspencer3> ah
<pitti> rickspencer3: yeah, I saw that we earned a brasero bug
<rickspencer3> I am on your wife's schedule
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, I had him assign to the desktop team ;)
 * pitti was going to wave the "unsupported!" flag until I saw that it was coming from you
<rickspencer3> braesero is unsupported?
<rickspencer3> or burning mp3 is?
<pitti> rickspencer3: it's universe
<rickspencer3> oh?
<pitti> and we know it has deficiencies
<rickspencer3> I thought it was installed by default
<rickspencer3> silly me
<pitti> rhythmbox! rhythmbox! rhythmbox!
<jcastro> pool/main/b/brasero/brasero_2.30.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<rickspencer3> in any case, I thought you would want to rule out something to do with the CDs themselves
<pitti> jcastro: oh, ugh; who let that in..
<rickspencer3> oops
<jcastro> heh
<rickspencer3> a bit too late for a demotion I suppose ;)
<pitti> ok, then the truth is in the middle
<rickspencer3> jcastro, did you try RB?
<pitti> supported, but not our default
<RAOF> We'd want at least one image burner in main, right?
<pitti> argh, sorry guys, I'm totally confused
<pitti> brasero != banshee
<rickspencer3> lol
<RAOF> Hah!
<rickspencer3> yes indeed
<jcastro> I knew someone was going to do that!
<rickspencer3> that does resolve to False
<pitti> sorry jcastro :)
<jcastro> pitti, banshee just calls brasero, but I tested it standalone as well
<jcastro> pitti, it's ok, I am used to the banshee persecution
<rickspencer3> jcastro, did you try RB?
<jcastro> I will try it now
<Nafai> I know I'm up too late when the European brigade is already up
<rickspencer3> Nafai, seriously
<rickspencer3> though pitti may be as productive, he is not quite a brigade
<Nafai> heh :)
<kenvandine> hey guys
<rickspencer3> hey kenvandine
<rickspencer3> we're all up a bit late :P
<rickspencer3> pitti was tutoring me in some sweet Python APIs
<rickspencer3> quickly.widgets.WebCamBox ftw
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> nice
<rickspencer3> next will be quickly.widgets.MediaPlayer
 * kenvandine has been cleaning up bug reports and dupes... 
 * rickspencer3 is learning gstreamer
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, yeah, I saw
<Nafai> rickspencer3: nice APIs?
<RAOF> I like gstreamer.
<rickspencer3> Nafai, yeah, I was struggling to find a reliable method of getting an enumeration of attached devices
<rickspencer3> Google was not yielding the goods
<rickspencer3> but pitti helped me out
<Nafai> cool
<rickspencer3> RAOF, gstreamer, I think I am going to like it
<rickspencer3> but I had composing strings in a program
<rickspencer3> it reminds me of the bad old days of writing SQL strings
 * rickspencer3 shudders
<Nafai> scary!
<rickspencer3> how sad is it that we don't have a media player widget?
<rickspencer3> I mean, c'mon!
<rickspencer3> Nafai, we'll fix this in Maverick!
<Nafai> indeed!
<RAOF> I think you'll find it surprisingly easy to write a media player wigdet.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, seems that way yes
<rickspencer3> there appears to be some default "play this video" and "play this audio" functionality
<rickspencer3> I think the bugs will be in the logic of the control buttons ;)
<jcastro> ok so rb doesn't work either
<jcastro> right clicking and selecting "burn to cd" doesn't do anything
<jcastro> I think it's supposed to invoke brasero right?
<jcastro> I've checked that the plugin is installed
<rickspencer3> dunno
<jcastro> the package is installed but I don't see it in the plugins dialog in rb
<rickspencer3> I presume pitti is looking at it
<rickspencer3> I've got to go to sleep
<rickspencer3> g'night all
<Nafai> night
<jcastro> pitti, ok going to bed, I'll check the bug in ~7 hours when I am back in case it's real. With my luck it's probably the whole username=jcastro conspiracy of unix.
<pitti> heh
<pitti> jcastro: I'll have a look at it
<kenvandine> good night all
<Nafai> hrm, there might be conflicting UDS sessions I want to attend :)
<TheMuso> Nafai: Very hard to avoid unfortunately.
<Nafai> yeah, that's what it looks like
<baptistemm> hello
<pitti> hey Nafai
<pitti> bonjour baptistemm
<baptistemm> bonjour pitti
 * pitti is off for about an hour for some running and breakfast
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Man, Lucid rocks on a MacBook 4,1 system.
<RAOF> Even the broadcom wireless works once you enable the driver - no network required!
<lifeless> RAOF: so, next up poulsbo?
<RAOF> Yeah.  Definitely. :/
<RAOF> More interestingly, there's a good chance that the h264 decoding hardware on my thinkpad (and, I believe, your thinkpad) will be working in Maverick.
<kklimonda> what thinkpads have h264 decoding hardware? what is it? nvidia gpu? ;)
<lifeless> awesome
<RAOF> kklimonda: Got a 4th gen intel card?  You've got h264 decoding hardware.
<kklimonda> no, I have nvidia - the "lucky" g84 or g86 chipsed ;)
<kklimonda> chipset even
<RAOF> Oh - are those the ones which reliably died mere months out of warranty?
<kklimonda> yeah
<RAOF> Score!
<RAOF> When does your warranty end? :)
<kklimonda> in like 2 months
<kklimonda> but don't worry, it's already the third main board!
<RAOF> I guess you get to look forward to a… oh.
<kklimonda> I've heard that three is a lucky number
<kklimonda> or maybe that was 7..
<pitti> re
 * pitti waves to didrocks, RAOF, lifeless and kklimonda
<pitti> didrocks: how are you today? head a bit clearer?
<RAOF> Yo, pitti!
<kklimonda> hey pitti
<pitti> there are magnificient running trails here -- my wife picked a perfect part of the city
<pitti> RAOF: how is X behaving today? :-)
<RAOF> pitti: I'm unaware of any showstopping craziness :)
<pitti> *phew*
<lifeless> hai pitti
<didrocks> hey pitti, yeah, I'm a little bit better, thanks! Still not perfectly rested, but I hope I will be fine again soon :)
<RAOF> Wow!  GRUB2 detects OSX and adds an option to its boot menu.  It doesn't seem to work, though :)
<kklimonda> RAOF: does nomodeset work in 10.04 in all cases?
<RAOF> kklimonda: It should, yes.
<RAOF> kklimonda: The cases where it might *not* work are where you've got some remnant /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf files explicitly setting foo.modeset=1 lying around.
 * RAOF heads off to dinner.
<mvo> kklimonda: it does not work for me on intel (i830), I had to use i915.modeset=0
<mvo> hey seb128, good morning. who feels responsible for compiz in your team?
<seb128> hey mvo, nobody
<seb128> you? ;-)
<mvo> in *your team* :P
<mvo> hrm, there is a new upstream version out, a bit unfortunate that we did not even get git snapshots or cherry pick fixes
<mvo> i upload to the compiz PPA, I guess there is little we can do
<seb128> mvo, you can try robert_ancell but I guess he will deny interest in it
<seb128> he's the closer of somebody who had a look to compiz in our team with didrocks
<seb128> but I don't think either of them working with upstream or having real interest in it
 * didrocks nodes
<didrocks> salut seb128 ;)
<didrocks> nods*
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, how do you feel today?
<didrocks> seb128: clearly not in my best shape I can be, but a little bit better than yesterday evening, thanks :)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> I guess medicines are doing their work now
<didrocks> and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> brb session restart
<pitti> wb seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey again ;-)
<robert_ancell> I hear nothing...
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<pitti> late for you..
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> yeah, left the computer on, noticed seb128 talking about something I know nothing about...
<robert_ancell> looking forward to UDS!!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, we will try to get reasonable .1 updates as sru updates before UDS
<robert_ancell> seb128, what's the policy - update to all .1s as long as they don't break anything? (which they shouldn't by definition)
<seb128> robert_ancell, so if you want to work on some which are not done yet (check upload queue on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1 or vcs before) you are welcome
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, as pitti put it yesterday some have bold changes, taking gdm as an example
<pitti> seb128: this gdm change still gives me some trouble
<pitti> it refers to bug 421292, which isn't actually fixed in .1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421292 in gdm ""Login" button should be "Switch to" for already logged in users" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421292
<seb128> pitti, which one is particular? the login screen behaviour change?
<robert_ancell> how does this upload queue work?  Are these already done by people and just need sponsoring?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's the same as normal upload, targetted to lucid-proposed and they don't go through
<seb128> robert_ancell, ie things go in the queue rather than being accepted in an automatic way
<robert_ancell> seb128, so, I should look at the queued items and sponsor?  Or add new items to the queue?
<seb128> robert_ancell, which queue?
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1 is what has been uploaded
<seb128> those will be accepted if they are correct after lucid
<robert_ancell> seb128, confused when you said "check upload queue".   You mean I should check there to see if it's already uploaded before packaging a .1.
<seb128> yes to not duplicate work
<robert_ancell> Need to fix versions.py to look in this queue...
<seb128> in normal time uploads get accepted and you see what has been updated easily
<seb128> but it's less obvious when things are blocked for review in the queue
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, are you travelling already?
<pitti> robert_ancell: -ish; I went to Munich last weekend, and will go to Belgium on Saturday, for visiting some friends of mine
<seb128> robert_ancell, chrisccoulson said he would do gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-control-center
<pitti> robert_ancell: on Wednesday I'll go from Leuven to La Hulpe (just an one-hour local train ride)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<seb128> robert_ancell, didrocks will do empathy once I ask him, he already did a SRU with the previous update
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> robert_ancell, for others just check the vcs to see if they are done or not tomorrow ;-)
<seb128> I will do a bunch today
<robert_ancell> seb128, cool.  Depending on if my OEM queue has filled up I will look at what I can do
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's not too late for you to do a couple of last-minute removals from the archive is it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, removals are fine
<pitti> lightning-sunbird? :-)
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, I'm training to UDS as well - what is the best way to get to the venue?
<pitti> robert_ancell: they said there would be a shuttle bus from the La Hulpe train station to the hotel
<pitti> I don't know any more, I'm afraid
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, lightning-sunbird is one of them
<chrisccoulson> along with stumbleupon and livehttpheaders
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you please assign the removal bugs to me, or subscribe me?
<robert_ancell> pitti, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, when do you fly to Europe btw?
<robert_ancell> monday evening
<seb128> next week?
<robert_ancell> yes, I'm going a few days earlier for a friends wedding in the Netherlans
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> some fun in Europe and getting ride of the jetlag before UDS
<seb128> enjoy ;-)
<robert_ancell> yeah, I'll be all ready to go :)_
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, done (bug 571134)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571134 in stumbleupon "Please remove source and binaries from archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571134
<robert_ancell> oh, who is looking after Network Manager at the moment?
<seb128> robert_ancell, nice from you to ask that question... ;-)
<pitti> robert_ancell: chrisccoulson in theory
<seb128> robert_ancell, what pitti said, he ruined my joke :p
<chrisccoulson> yes, me, sort of, but i spend all my time on mozilla atm ;)
<robert_ancell> oh, don't look at me.  I tried to get my head around NM for OEM and was not successful.
<seb128> robert_ancell, don't worry you will get compiz back
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think if you are looking for somebody who knows is way around it try asac he's probably your best bet
<seb128> is -> his
 * robert_ancell opens desktop-maverick-replace-compiz-with-metacity-and-forget-it-ever-existed
<pitti> robert_ancell: mutter!
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, what are you trying to find out about NM. i can try and help, but can't promise ;)
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, you're looking forward to maintaining compiz again?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson: no, I've stopped working on it.  We were trying to get the system connections working by default (i.e. without user interaction) so it ran faster but I couldn't get it to save them with all the secret information
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, so, you were trying to get the connection manager to save as system connections by default?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson: have you looked at connman?  The architecture seemed better after a quick inspection
<pitti> hm, for wpa that works fine here
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, yes
<robert_ancell> pitti, automatically?
<chrisccoulson> and by "without user interaction" you mean without checking the box in the connection manager to make it a system connection?
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, I clicked "use system-wide" (or so), and on the next boot it's working without anyone having to log in
<pitti> robert_ancell: nothing in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ for you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, what it does it copy the connection from gconf to the system, delete the gconf setting, disconnect, automatically reconnect using the system setting.
<robert_ancell> pitti, so the issues were: if you followed that method it would reconnect the first time you used it.  I tried redirecting the gconf settings to system settings but the API is different.  And the secret info gets deleted so when you need it to save it is gone already
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, essentially you want to get rid of gconf entirely and store everything as a system setting always
 * pitti tends to agree
<chrisccoulson> the only issue with that is the secrets are currently stored in plaintext
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, and in a multi-user system not all settings should be shared
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, it should be a root:root 600 file
<robert_ancell> NM seems to have a bad bridge between system and user settings - you should be able to migrate them at any time
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think it is, but that doesn't stop me from reading the files in it ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ?
<robert_ancell> I remember connman being proposed at other UDSs - who pushed that back then?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, yeah, i don't like how the system and user settings work at the moment. it sucks for user switching not being able to have more than one session provide user settings
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i could just boot a live CD and read the contents ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I could just go to the router, connect to it with ethernet, and change the password
<pitti> physical access -> you lose either way
<chrisccoulson> pitti - true
<pitti> but wpa passphrases are a relatively weak secret, compared to e. g. ssh keys or your web shop passwords
<pitti> if I have access to a computer with WPA, I don't even need to know the passphrase to abuse the network
<pitti> chrisccoulson: shall I remove all the lightning-extension-locale-$LANG and sunbird-locale-$LANG packages, too?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, those should go too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: all gone
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks
<asac> robert_ancell: need anything? ;)
<robert_ancell> asac, heh, I've moved on.  I never really "got" the architecture though.  I needs an A0 diagram I think..
<asac> robert_ancell: ah; so this was about whether you want to take care of NM ;)?
<robert_ancell> oh, no.  That is seb128 just being mean
 * asac didnt get the context ... just saw his nick being highlighted
<asac> hehe
<seb128> asac, robert_ancell was asking who is maintain it nowadays since he had issues, and I pointed you as not the current maintainer but probably the best person knowing his way around the code right now there
<seb128> asac, issues as issues doing oem changes, not user issues
<pitti> seb128: gdm, gvfs, g-keyring done and waiting in -proposed
<pitti> seb128: want me to do more?
<seb128> pitti, I noticed, you rock, thanks
<seb128> pitti, you are welcome to do so if you want yes but I don't want to keep you away from other things you have to do
<asac> seb128: yeah thats ok.
<pitti> seb128: I took a look at bug 475090, and would welcome an opinion from you wrt. comment 13/14
<seb128> asac, how are you btw? sprinting in London?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475090 in gdm "Karmic, Lucid: /etc/gdm/Xsession fails to source ~/.xsessionrc or apply ~/.Xresources" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475090
<asac> but i am not triaging any bugs or hunting stuff down on my own ...
<pitti> seb128: then I can go on with that one
<asac> seb128: nope ... davidm went there - dont ask me why ;)?
<asac> i dont care ... our team is well set for release :)
<seb128> pitti, let me have a look
<seb128> asac, ;-)
<seb128> asac, great work this cycle btw!
<seb128> as usual ;-)
<asac> heh
<asac> thanks
<asac> i couldnt get enough done. but thats the normal feeling unfortunately
<seb128> right...
<seb128> pitti, ok, I think there are 2 issues there
<seb128> pitti, I would add the Xresources parsing to gdm script
<seb128> pitti, and I would move the xsession thing to an extra session entry "custom session"
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'm ready for updates now. If you have good suggestion for things to update :)
<seb128> didrocks, empathy
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> seb128: exactly my feeling; thanks
<seb128> pitti, np, thank you for working on the issue ;-)
<seb128> pitti, should I exclude the po from sru debdiffs?
<pitti> seb128: as you wish
<pitti> but certainly makes it easier to read
<seb128> I don't care strongly either way
<seb128> ok, doing it then
<cassidy> empathy 2.30.1 is packaged in debian I think
<seb128> cassidy, right but for sru updates we don't want to rebase on debian but limit changes to what is required
<seb128> ie just the new version
<seb128> no merge with debian nor packaging changes
<cassidy> k
<didrocks> pitti: do you want me to update bug #567277 for 2.30.1, posting a new debdiff or use another bug? (I have also to use -v2.30.0.1-0ubuntu3 so that bugs in 2.30.0.2-0ubuntu1 are closed too)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567277 in empathy "[SRU lucid] update to 2.30.0.2 " [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567277
<pitti> didrocks: updating this bug is fine, if 0.2. never actually got uploaded
<pitti> or, rather, accepted
<didrocks> pitti: I've uploaded it, but as I'll upload 2.30.1 today, rejecting it seems fine :)
<didrocks> ok, doing that, thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: rejected; please untag in bzr
<didrocks> pitti: done
<james_w> (note that if you pushed you will have to "bzr tag --delete -d lp:foo tag-name"
<james_w> tags aren't versioned, so tag deletion doesn't propogate
<james_w> today's bzr tip was brought to you by the colour brown and the number 3
<didrocks> james_w: heh, thanks fot the tip of the day ;)
<james_w> Salut didrocks
 * didrocks notes that down can be useful
<didrocks> james_w: hey, how are you? :)
<pitti> seb128: how convenient; bug 475090  is already fixed in lucid :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475090 in gdm "Karmic, Lucid: /etc/gdm/Xsession fails to apply ~/.Xresources" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475090
<seb128> pitti, oh, nice ;-)
<seb128> pitti, so we only have to add the extra desktop for the user session now
<pitti> how could we live without Xresources!!
<seb128> lol
 * pitti sighs at arcane and ancient software
<pitti> incidentally, I'm currently reading the Unix Hater's Handbook -- very amusing
<james_w> didrocks: good thanks, you?
<pitti> hey james_w, how are you?
<james_w> hi pitti
<james_w> excited! :-)
<pitti> feeling lucid?
<james_w> that's one word for it
<didrocks> james_w: a little bit ill still. But it's getting a lot better than the beginning of the week, so it's some kind of "getting a strong immune system before UDS" ;)
 * pitti sighs at 16 "fix committed" tasks; can we plz open maverick?
<james_w> didrocks: you'll appreciate that in a couple of weeks :-)
<didrocks> james_w: heh, sure :-)
<didrocks> seb128: do not hesitate to ping me or point me to some page that we don't work on the same thing. I think you don't want all .1 to be as SRU, or should I just have a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= and assume I should upload every .1 GNOME tarball not in that list?
<seb128> didrocks, sorry I was at lunch
<didrocks> no pb :)
<seb128> didrocks, we don't want everything no, thing which have only translation updates are not worth uploads I think
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so looking at the ftp (in a few minutes), and looking at the UNAPPROVED list to see what's aready uploaded and then, ping here. Let's use that workflow :)
<seb128> didrocks, you can do anjuta next if you want
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, will do that one so
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, if there is any other you want just mention it to get feedback in case
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> didrocks, things like cheese yelp evince should be in the to update list too
<seb128> g-c-c and g-s-d are on chrisccoulson's list
<didrocks> seb128: can do those this afternoon (yelp, cheese and evince), I guess
<chrisccoulson> i've done g-s-d now, just about to do g-c-c
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks: thanks
<seb128> I've a few on my list too (gedit gtksourceview libsoup)
<seb128> then we can look to what remains to do
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, the offline firefox startpage translation not being used is a ubufox known issue
<seb128> dpm, I was reading those emails on the translators list
<seb128> dpm, you can check with chrisccoulson about it I guess
<seb128> we discussed it yesterday there
<chrisccoulson> yes, there are several issues with the offline start page that i'm looking at atm
<didrocks> speaking of translation, xsane is not translated anymore. I think that's due to main -> universe demotion putting this outside langpack, right? A rebuild should fix that?
<dpm> didrocks, I think so. The same with gobby, and it'd be worth checking others such as abiword
<seb128> didrocks, right, would be nice to do an upload today for those
<didrocks> seb128: I'll try a rebuild there and then upload it as an SRU as well so
<didrocks> seb128: do you still have your yelp branch? seems you forgot to push ubuntu2
<seb128> didrocks, no need of a sru for a no change upload to universe today I guess
<didrocks> seb128: oh, ok, trying rebuild and upload it right away so
<seb128> didrocks, hum, need to check that, changing computer and being back in a few minutes to tell you
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<seb128> brb
<seb128> didrocks, no sorry I didn't notice it was in a vcs and just did the update without it
<seb128> it's not one of the source I change usually
<didrocks> seb128: no pb. I integrate it
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> should we remove the xsane branch from #ubuntu-desktop? (it's already not up-to-date)
<didrocks> ~ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> ok, doing some cleaning so
<seb128> we need to clean a bit things staying there
<seb128> + discuss next cycle our workflow
<didrocks> right. It seems we forgot updating the branch or push them too much… We should find a more natural way :)
<seb128> well I was rather thinking about moving to canonical vcs location
<didrocks> would make sense too
<pitti> the full-source thing for gvfs works quite nicely, but I'm not sure how well it scales to other projects
<pitti> one important issue is that we'd lose all previous history
<pitti> but I think that would be bearable
<pitti> we currently use bzr mostly as a means to do sponsoring and collaborative editing, not so often for digging out past changes
<pitti> (and for that the old branches will stay aroud anyway)
 * pitti tests new gdm build, brb
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> I think most of the things we package are light enough to not be an issue to have full source vcs
<seb128> and the vcs history we don't rely much on, and that issue will no go away with time quite the contrary
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to move to full source branches for gnome stuff too :)
<seb128> we need to document the new workflow before starting doing changes though and agree on it
<mvo> I think we should discuss it at uds some more, its going to make the branches much bigger
<mvo> that is a nice feature of the current system, a checkout is really fast and because of debian/watches also very convinient
<seb128> mvo, right, that's why we have been waiting to change until now
<seb128> mvo, we need to discuss it anyway and maybe keep testing on some smalls source as pitti did on gvfs now
<pitti> well, we definitively know that we'll get a times-10 overhead on checkout
<seb128> what does it win us?
<pitti> after all, those have the entire upstream history (which we are mostly not needing)
<pitti> the win, AFAICS, is to have a shared workflow with other teams
<mvo> I also find it convinient to just see "our" changes by default, but this is of course trivial to get
<pitti> frankly I dont' see much else
<pitti> as long as we still keep messing with debian/patches and quilt push/update, etc., we are still ignoring the biggest potential of VCS
<seb128> james_w said he would convince us
<seb128> I'm still waiting to see what he has to offer though ;-)
<pitti> full source with bzr loom is a really nice way of packaging
<seb128> right
<seb128> using source in bzr rocks for dx sources
<pitti> I tried that with calibre back then, but if an unwitting person stumbles over it, they'll screw it up all over
<seb128> you can merge a revision from trunk and do nothing on next version update
<pitti> right
<seb128> it just works
<pitti> and the current imports aren't branches of upstream trunks, so you can't cherrypick
<seb128> right
<pitti> that's why I've been fairly resistent to dropping our current debian-only branches as well
<pitti> but let's see what the next UDS will bring :)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I'm fairly happy with what we have now
<pitti> amd64  3   2829 jobs (four days)
<pitti> ugh
 * pitti pushes build score of his PPA a bit
<pitti> seb128: do you have some time to look at bug 571021?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571021 in brasero "Eject's CD with error when trying to burn mp3" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571021
<pitti> seb128: I'm happy to help you with guidance, etc, but I'm missing the hardware (CD burner) here :-(
<seb128> pitti, yes, on my list of today, sorry I didn't comment on it yet
<pitti> seb128: I'm happy to take a few more .1 updates
 * pitti points out the shortage of "in progress" bugs on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~pitti/+assignedbugs?orderby=status now
<seb128> pitti, speaking of which, http://download.gnome.org/sources/brasero/2.30/brasero-2.30.1.tar.gz ? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: well, that'd be the one I'd specifically avoid, due to not being able to test :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, http://download.gnome.org/sources/vte/0.24/vte-0.24.1.tar.gz ?
<pitti> seb128: consider it done
<seb128> hum
<seb128> or not, I think mvo had build issu on 0.24
<pitti> Version: 1:0.23.5-0ubuntu1
<pitti> (ugh)
<pitti> vte (1:0.24.0-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<pitti> heh, perhaps
<pitti> mvo: so you updated, but never uploaded? do you remember what the prob was?
<seb128> pitti, I think build is failing in the udeb build
<seb128> pitti, http://download.gnome.org/sources/totem/2.30/totem-2.30.1.tar.gz
<pitti> seb128: ok, doing that one
<pitti> totem (2.30.0git20100413-0ubuntu2) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<pitti> lool: ^ you abandoned that one?
<pitti> lool: should I include your preinst fix into an SRU, or was it flawed?
<mvo> pitti: let me check
<mvo> pitti: I had build issues, but I may have a fix
<lool> pitti: I thought it would get uploaded with the latest GNOME
<pitti> lool: the change looks sensible to me
<lool> pitti: It was during some freeze or something
<lool> pitti: it's not critical
<pitti> lool: and since it's ||true'd, also robust
<lool> pitti: happy if you SRU it
<pitti> lool: ok, thanks
<lool> It's best to SRU it to be able to drop it in maverick
<lool> pitti: thanks!
<rickspencer3> good morning all
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, good morning
<mvo> pitti: now I remember, gnome bug #614469
<ubottu> Gnome bug 614469 in VteTerminal "Does no longer compile with -DX_DISPLAY_MISSING" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=614469
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, bryceh, ccheney, chrisccoulson, didrocks, kenvandine, Nafai, pitti, seb128 what's the word on the street?
<rickspencer3> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/bx2lo/ubuntu_1004_change_is_coming_soon_this_thursday/
<rickspencer3> looks like users are having a good experience with 10.04 and are excited for tomorrow
<seb128> rickspencer3, nothing to signal
<seb128> things look good
<didrocks> rickspencer3: seems safe ;)
<seb128> we are mostly in SRU mode for .1 updates today
<rickspencer3> seb128, ack
<pitti> seb128: hm, totem requires gstreamer 0.10.28.1
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> working on a couple gwibber fixes to SRU
<rickspencer3> nice
<seb128> pitti, http://git.gnome.org/browse/totem/log/?h=gnome-2-30
<seb128> pitti, it seems artificial requirement to get a fix, I think we should downgrade
<seb128> pitti, I don't see a commit between our snapshot and .1 depending on it
<seb128> or making a difference
<pitti> http://git.gnome.org/browse/totem/commit/?h=gnome-2-30&id=bff0927709eeca0046307185930fb09a60b4f407
<didrocks> fredp: you were talking about totem requiring new gstreamer yesterday, any input? ^
<fredp> didrocks: a new gstreamer went out last night.
<seb128> pitti, right, but there is no queue2 change after our snapshot
<seb128> pitti, so it will not be buggier than what we have now I think
<pitti> seb128: we have a snapshot?
<pitti> Package: libgstreamer0.10-0
<pitti> bVersion: 0.10.28-1
<seb128> pitti, git20100413
<pitti> seb128: oh, you mean in totem
<seb128> pitti, totem I mean
<pitti> seb128: sure, I can just revert that dependency
<seb128> pitti, ie I would downgrade the configure requirement change
<seb128> didrocks, fredp: the new gstreamer is not a stable update though
<fredp> seb128: how so?
<seb128> fredp, look at the number of api additions? + new deprecation
<seb128> fredp, or we don't have the same definition of a stable update
<seb128> there is 15 api addition in this update
<seb128> quite some new code
<fredp> certainly gstreamer and gnome don't have the same definition; but this is how gstreamer releases are.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - g-c-c and g-s-d are ready for sponsoring
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - g-s-d adds a preference for hiding the keyboard indicator now, but i'm not entirely satisfied with how it works though
<seb128> fredp, well it's probably not what most distribution would take as a stable update either
<seb128> fredp, not debian or ubuntu to start
<chrisccoulson> it's not listening for gconf changes
<chrisccoulson> so, it only updates when you add/remove a keyboard layout or restart your session
<seb128> chrisccoulson: the change is a gconf key right? ie nothing users will notice out of dealing with it there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's right. there's no corresponding UI in g-c-c yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson: it's fine enough, it let the option for technical people who care enough I guess
<seb128> it seems a new feature and I don't think we should spend efforts on getting that to work dynamically in a stable serie
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem. that's all done then
<seb128> but point it to svu he might be happy to improve the code
<chrisccoulson> so, i'll look at gnome-terminal now, unless that's blocked on vte
<seb128> ok thanks
<pitti> mvo: nice, so 2.24.1 vte could actually work
<mvo> pitti: yeah
<mvo> pitti: let me try it
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't get gwibber to start atm
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - gwibber-service is crashing on startup at the moment. have you seen anything like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/424000/
<chrisccoulson> i noticed that gwibber stopped working for me yesterday, and doesn't start at all anymore :-/
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> eek
<kenvandine> that is actually failing in python-couchdb... not even desktopcouch
<mvo> vte looks encouraging currently
<mvo> but takes *ages* to build
<mvo> *pff* now I get even more undefined symbols
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424009/
 * mvo commits his latest changes to bzr
<pitti> mvo: thanks; seems we'll skip that for lucid-updates then :)
 * pitti hugs mvo
<mvo> yeah :)
<mvo> I can look at it at some point, but not today
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: can you go to ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html with a web browser?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, that still works ok
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: does this problem span reboots?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, it's not worked at all since yesterday, and i've rebooted a few times in between
 * kenvandine is confused why there is no desktopcouch code at all in that traceback
<kenvandine> that call is going through desktopcouch.records.server
<pitti> seb128: totem done, too;
 * pitti -> off for an hour for supermarket and errands
<seb128> ok, I'm done with updates too
<seb128> looking to some bugs now
<seb128> there is still a bunch of tarballs for those who want to do extra ones later
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: can you please file a bug and go ahead and assign it to me?
<seb128> thanks chrisccoulson, didrocks, pitti
 * kenvandine has to leave in a couple minutes, will be gone for a couple hours
<seb128> nice work, we did most of the updates today ;-)
<chrisccoulson> excellent \o/
<kenvandine> kids pre-school show and then taking him to lunch to celebrate his 5th birthday :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, ok, will do. thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll leave my profile and everything intact for now
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome. I'm finishing yelp and it should be ok :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: thx... appreciate it
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson: i'll work on it this afternoon
<chrisccoulson> i was going to delete it and start again before i messaged you, but then i thought that might not be so helpful ;)
<seb128> didrocks, you can do gedit after that if you still want to do one
<didrocks> seb128: sure :)
<seb128> thanks
 * kenvandine heads out, be back in 2-2.5 hours
<asac> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<asac> ok i am still here ;)
<ogra> lol
 * ogra didnt know that one
<chrisccoulson> me neither
<didrocks> ok, gedit, cheese, evince, anjuta & empathy uploaded to -proposed with sru asked in bugs
<seb128> didrocks, you rock
<didrocks> xsane uploaded to lucid, hope that pitti can give it a look for people upgrading :)
<ogra> he did
<seb128> pitti, should we subscribe the ubuntu-sru team to each bug when several are fixed in an update?
<didrocks> ogra: nice play on words :)
<ogra> :)
<seb128> didrocks, want to do file-roller too?
<seb128> didrocks, you can say no, it's just in case you are bored ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: can do after a 10 minutes break :)
<seb128> didrocks, no hurry, later, tomorrow, whenever you want!
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> you should take longer than 10 minutes of break too ;-)
<didrocks> well, break is actually reading blog post, taking some medecines and answering to emails :-)
<didrocks> (sru is too much paperwork with opening a bug, pushing a debdiff ;))
<seb128> lol
<seb128> you don't need to open a bug if it closes an open bug
<seb128> but for those updates that's not always the case ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it was only the case for one there
<didrocks> all the other, I had to open a new one
<Nafai> good morning
<seb128> hey Nafai
<didrocks> hey Nafai
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw when you do a sru which close a bug no need to open a bug about the update too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, i.e the g-s-d one you could have used the request to hide the layout indicator one
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i realised that after i opened the bug
<chrisccoulson> sorry ;)
<seb128> ok, I was just pointing it in case you didn't know
<seb128> no worry ;-)
<seb128> it's you who had the extra work
<pitti> re
<seb128> wb pitti
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, you uploaded to final, but xsane is on the ubuntustudio images; rejecting, needs to become an SRU
<didrocks> pitti: oh bad, ok, will do an sru so :/
<pitti> seb128: preferably yes, but my sru-accept script does it as well, so for uploads which are already in the queue you don't need to
<pitti> seb128: but please make sure that they have lucid tasks, etc, so that I don't need to do all that, too
<didrocks> oh, we should had lucid tasks?
<didrocks> add*
<seb128> pitti, I copied what you did
<seb128> pitti, subscribed ubuntu-sru, added tasks and added a comment saying which bug has the debdiff
<pitti> thanks
<didrocks> waow, never noticed that LP: #… was recognized as link in the terminal
<pitti> it is?
<pitti> not in mine
<Nafai> not in mine either
<Nafai> where'd you get this special g-t package?
<pitti> you're holding back good stuff!
<didrocks> I'm using terminator, let me see in gnome-terminal
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yeah, it's only in terminator apparently
<pitti> ah
 * didrocks can't live without splitting screen
<pitti> didrocks: it it able to save its configuration these days?
<pitti> it was pretty neat when I looked at it back then, but I greatly missed the possibility to configure the splitting/geometry on the CLI, or save its state
<james_w> yes, since lucid
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, last version can
<pitti> sweet
<didrocks> but there is some new bugs like not being able to move the current tab if you split your terminal
<seb128> bah, brasero is a piece of crap it seems
<ogra> quick ! change the seeds and include k3b :)
<pitti> seb128: it gets worse with every test you do?
<seb128> pitti, I didn't do much test, I put a dvd rw in it to do testing
<seb128> it didn't list the disk an as option
<seb128> I found a "clear disk" menu item which I figured I would use to have the disk clear and listed
<seb128> it tooks a few second and say "disk cleaned" and now I've no disk listed at all and a growisofs still running after closing brasero
<seb128> bah
<seb128> and now gvfs doesn't list either the CD driver or the blank DVD when I put it in the drive
<seb128> udisks --dump see it though
<seb128> Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sr0
<seb128>   has media:                   1 (detected at mer. 28 avril 2010 18:30:22 CEST)
<seb128> ok, let me grab another media, I will open a bug about those issues later
<seb128> ok, same story on an another disk
<seb128> the thing doesn't like blank dvdrw disks
<seb128> ok, time to get ready for sport and dinner
<seb128> I will debug brasero with a CD later and talk with pitti tomorrow about the dvd-rw being ignored by gvfs etc
<pitti> seb128: hm, last time I wrote a dvd-r, I think
 * Nafai tries out terminator
 * pitti -> dinner
<didrocks> I really think that the mess in the panel will generate a lot of bugs. I don't have many clue on how that should be debugged (ex: bug #570664)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570664 in indicator-applet "Unable to Logout / Shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570664
<Sarvatt> i get something similar every 10 boots or so, except all indicator-applets are doubled and indicator-applet-session isn't shown at all
<chrisccoulson> Sarvatt - that's a known issue with gnome-panel
<didrocks> seb128: not sure we want update file-roller, the only fix is "Fixed build error when dbus is not available.". Do we have dbus in our buildd as the previous version was built correctly?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: did you have the time to have a look there btw? do you know where the rendering issue is and why the indicator or the notification area triggers it?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - not yet, but it's not just the notification area and indicator
<chrisccoulson> i've seen it in all applets now
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh really? I just had that in those area. that's weird we didn't have that previously as gnome-panel shouldn't have changed a lot recently
<didrocks> so, can we blame vuntz|aw1y when he will be back from holidays? ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - it's been an issue since karmic, but it seems to have become worse this cycle
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'll talk about that with him if you're sure it's in gnome-panel
<Sarvatt> yeah I've seen it with the drawer and go-home applet too in the past few months now that you mention it, those just only doubled like that once or twice
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, Sarvatt - bug 439448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel "visual corruption affecting several panel applets" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: thanks, I'll point this to him
 * didrocks dups the other bug
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - here's a good example - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Selection_001.png ;)
<chrisccoulson> the clock applet is messed up there
<chrisccoulson> and here is the hamster-applet - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/Selection_002.png
<chrisccoulson> but i see it mostly with the indicator and notification area
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: not sure if it's based on "dynamic size" applet or not
<didrocks> which can also screw the others one
 * Nafai lunches
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, can you add some log files to that bug
<kenvandine>   ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.*.1
<kenvandine> the current theory is that perhaps something is causing spidermonkey to crash
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, and do you by chance have test versions of anything that could potentially break spidermonkey installed?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i have xulrunner from the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA, which is going to become the first security update in a couple of weeks
<kenvandine> i should have that too
 * kenvandine verifies
<kenvandine> oh... no, i did before i re-installed
<kenvandine> couchdb uses xulrunner stuff to execute it's views
<kenvandine>  libmozjs.so
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a bit of a pain ;)
<chrisccoulson> right, i've added some log files to the bug
<kenvandine> thx
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually, i'm not running the xulrunner security update
<chrisccoulson> i had to downgrade it when i was testing gjs
<kenvandine> i wonder if there is any problems having gjs stuff installed
<kenvandine> i can't imagine it could break spidermonkey
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i bet i know what is causing it ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm running a debug build of xulrunner for something else
<chrisccoulson> i bet if i install the non-debug version it starts working again ;)
<kenvandine> interesting...
<chrisccoulson> let me try
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - that works now
<chrisccoulson> so it was my fault ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> ok... thx
<kenvandine> fragile i guess
<chrisccoulson> sorry for wasting your time ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is pretty fragile
<kenvandine> no worries, better to investigate than not to
<seb128> re
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks: one of the bugs state that the corruption with indicators and applet happens only under compiz
<chrisccoulson> heh, i can quite believe that
<seb128> didrocks, what about the uri in dnd bug fixed in .1.1 for file-roller? what version did you check?
<baptistemm_> «build starts in 16 hours »...yummy
<Nafai> going to grab a snack than brb
<didrocks> seb128: oh, I check, 2.30.1, didn't see 2.30.1.1, will do tomorrow morning :)
<didrocks> (yeah, I shouldn't reconnect ;))
<seb128> didrocks, no you shouldn't ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I had to push something on my server, so while uploading, triaging bugs, fixing a Quickly one, and then, reconnect on IRC was the bad decisions I took :p
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> well, really going this time. It will be less to do for tomorrow morning
<didrocks> seb128: good night, see you tomorrow :)
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<Nafai> Hey TheMuso
<RAOF> Morning all.
<RAOF> Again with the network!
<Nafai> problems?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-29
<TheMuso> c
<crimsun> TheMuso: nice team for audio now
<TheMuso> crimsun: indeed
<pitti> Good morning
<kklimonda> good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti. Still getting used to you being around at this time.
<pitti> TheMuso: so am I :)
<RAOF> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey RAOF
<rickspencer3> Hey pitti RAOF TheMuso
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
<pitti> burning the midnight oil?
<rickspencer3> pitti, nah, just finishing up some packing
<rickspencer3> and going to bed
<rickspencer3> looong day tomorrow
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, you're leaving early tomorrow?
<rickspencer3> pitti, not really
<rickspencer3> flight is 12h50
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, going eastwards rather means it's pretty short? :-)
<rickspencer3> if you count it that way, yeah
<rickspencer3> I think it's loong because it goes form tomorrow am in Seattle to Friday night in Amsterdam ;)
<RAOF> :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, so, word on the street seems to be that upgrades are going ok
<rickspencer3> what have you heard?
<pitti> nothing really about upgrades, it's pretty quiet
<rickspencer3> is it quiet
 * pitti is currently wading through reviewing the 44 SRUs that already piled up :)
<rickspencer3> or
<rickspencer3> quiet ... too quiet
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> 44 SRUs, oh my
<pitti> pleasingly quiet :)
<rickspencer3> and they can't wait until 10.04.1
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> pitti is nice, and not leaving them all for seb128 :)
<pitti> how do you mean?
<pitti> they will go into 10.04.1, of course
<pitti> but we can accept them now, so we should :)
<rickspencer3> pitti,ok
<rickspencer3> I don't know how you plan to handle releasing SRUs now, versus waiting for 10.04.1
<rickspencer3> I know sometimes you fix serious issues with an SRU before the release is even out
<pitti> rickspencer3: 10.04.1 is nothing special wrt. SRUs
<pitti> it just bundles up the changes that we did to -updates and -security so far and builds new images
<rickspencer3> oh, I see
<rickspencer3> I thought there would be maybe a bit more leniency for SRU criteria for 10.04.1, and also perhaps less urgency for SRUs before then
<TheMuso> And afaik helps a little with hardware enablement with the installer.
<pitti> rickspencer3: leniency> we are for LTSes, yes
 * rickspencer3 chalks up another thing learned about Ubuntu
<pitti> we allow more "polish" type SRUs
<rickspencer3> kewl
<pitti> but if we have a fix for a bug, it can go to -proposed and then to -updates
<rickspencer3> that makes sense
<pitti> rickspencer3: the longer we wait, the smaller is the chance that it'll hit -updates soon enough to get into the next point release
<rickspencer3> maybe as your last think as tech lead for Lucid, you can talk me through it at UDS
<rickspencer3> ;)
<pitti> I'm happy to
<rickspencer3> everything you say makes sense, naturally ;)
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'll be back in about 8 hours, ttyt
<rickspencer3> g'night TheMuso, RAOF, robert_ancell
<pitti> rickspencer3: sleep well, and safe travels!
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: gnight
<rickspencer3> pitti, I hope we chat in (my) morning, so you can tell me that everything is still nice and quiet :)
<RAOF> rickspencer3: good night
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, bye
 * pitti -> off for an hour of running and breakfast
<pitti> re
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> good morning didrocks
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: did you sleep well?
<didrocks> hey RAOF
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, yeah, hard to find some sleep yesterday but hard to wake up too :) I think that I'll be perfectly retablished tomorrow :)
<pitti> didrocks: good to hear
 * pitti goes on banging hard on the lucid-proposed queue
<didrocks> pitti: good luck ;)
<didrocks> pitti: oh, before I forgot, tomorrow morning, they will cut the power for the building from 9am to 11am. So, I'll be there a little bit late
<pitti> didrocks: np; it's the day after release, don't worry about slacking :)
 * didrocks notes down in his agenda "can be a slacker tomorrow"
<pitti> robert_ancell, didrocks: I'll reject your two gedit uploads and reupload with a fixed -v, FYI
<didrocks> pitti: what did I do wrong?
<pitti> didrocks: nothing, but robert_ancell uploaded a newer version on top without -v
<pitti> (and no bug refs)
<robert_ancell> -v?
<didrocks> oh, ok, just grabbed the branch now
<pitti> bzr bd -S -- -v2.30.0git20100413-0ubuntu1
<pitti> robert_ancell: -v<last version in final or updates>
<pitti> robert_ancell: so that the source.changes contains all relevant changelog entries for -proposed
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, didn't know about that
<pitti> it's an idiosyncracy of how we track SRU changes and verification
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128! comment vas-tu?
<pitti> happy release day!
<seb128> pitti, très bien merci, et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, to you too ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, ca va mieux ?
<pitti> seb128: je sui beien
<pitti> bien
<didrocks> seb128: bien mieux, merci, encore le nez un peu pris et des éternuements, mais demain, ça devrait être passé :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, bien ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, robert_ancell: you guys duplicated work? or did robert_ancell did extra changes to gedit?
<pitti> extra changes
<seb128> ok
<pitti> didrocks -> .1, robert -> .2
<seb128> robert_ancell, you want to check things you sru
<pitti> seb128: working from bzr helps :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, file-roller 2.30.1 is useless and there is a 2.30.1.1 with a bug fix though
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<pitti> don't worry, it was zero effort; bzr bd -S, dput, done
<pitti> seb128: oh, should I reject it then?\
<seb128> robert_ancell, same for eog there is no code change there since we don't use libjpeg8
<robert_ancell> have to go, be back in a while...
<seb128> pitti, well I'm not decided how useful it is to do update to import translations update only
<seb128> robert_ancell, have fun
<didrocks> seb128: robert_ancell I'm on file-roller 2.30.1.1 btw
<didrocks> enjoy robert_ancell
<seb128> pitti, you can block file-roller until didrocks does the newest update
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: if file-roller 2.30.1 only updates translations, and we're going to have an .1.2 anyway, we can reject it
<seb128> pitti, ok, do it ;-)
<pitti> right, I will, since it doesn't refer to a bug anyway
<pitti> robert_ancell: ^ needed for tracking verificatin
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's why I didn't upload 2.30.1 yesterday ;)
<seb128> waouh, reading lucid-changes
<seb128> sru goes through already today ;-)
 * pitti bows
<pitti> robert_ancell: rejecting seahorse, needs a bug ref for tracking verification
<pitti> robert_ancell: please add one and reupload (same version number)
<pitti> robert_ancell: gucharmap -> same problem, and changelog should list the changes
<pitti> robert_ancell: eog> dito
<pitti> robert_ancell: brasero/gnome-games, too
<pitti> sorry
<kklimonda> pitti: what's the procedure if, while a package is still in -proposed, a new sru has to be prepared ?
<pitti> kklimonda: for being able to sensibly test, it's best to avoid this in the first place
<pitti> kklimonda: if you need to, please upload the newer one with -v<last version in final or updates>, so that the source.changes contains all versions currently being in -proposed
<seb128> robert_ancell, pitti: quite some of those have no code change interesting for ubuntu (like 1 fix in a library or option we don't use), do we want to do such updates for translations only?
<seb128> or cleaning gtk apis used to be current ones
<seb128> which we don't really care since the current versions build on lucid
<pitti> seb128: translations are relatively interesting, although we could of course also upload them manually (more effort, though)
<seb128> we need what danilo blogged about to be working ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm feeling better than the last days, thanks ;) you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too bad thanks
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you too?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great
<pitti> I think I'm getting used to getting up at 6 :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i struggle to get up that early ;)
<chrisccoulson> i go to bed too late
<chrisccoulson> so, is everyone excited for the release today?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I have to, since my wife does (and also goes to bed at 22:30)
<pitti> and we just have one room here in Munich
<didrocks> pitti: I checked about the bug #544639 and I can say the bug is fixed, what should I do, readd the tag verification-needed and drop a comment?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544639 in evince "evince doesn't remember the window size" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544639
<pitti> didrocks: oh, please do (and ask the reporter for further information)
<pitti> didrocks: v-failed just means that the bug will stay open once it goes to -updates
<pitti> didrocks: if an update actually breaks stuff, it'll be tagged regression-proposed
<pitti> didrocks: I rejected empathy, see bug 566909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566909 in empathy "Offline contacts not shown by default" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566909
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, you have some inputs from upstream there
<pitti> didrocks: just responded
 * pitti grumbles about the design team
<seb128> what? changing the default?
<pitti> do they always talk to people who don't listen? ...
<seb128> we should not do that in a sru
<pitti> seb128: right, that's why I rejected the package
<hyperair> pitti: what do you mean?
<pitti> seb128: (FWIW, we shouldn't do it at all, but for maverick for my sake; but in lucid, over my dead body)
<pitti> hyperair: talking to offline contacts :)
<hyperair> lol
 * didrocks likes talking to offline contacts, they alway agree with me ;)
<didrocks> always*
<pitti> when I press ctrl+H I have four screenfuls of contacts
<seb128> pitti, I've no strong opinion against try, out of the knee-jerk reaction that I hate having offline contacts listed and I don't see the point for those
<pitti> many of them are ancient and probably disabled long ago
<seb128> same here
<pitti> seb128: right, but not in a lucid SRU
<seb128> that for sure
<seb128> no such crazy behaviour change in a stable version
<Zdra> seb128, note that change was made upstream on the request of ubuntu's usability tests ;)
<Zdra> seb128, I agree with that change for new users, but indeed it's a not good for users already using empathy
<chrisccoulson> urgh, offline contacts shown by default? how is that good from a usability perspective?
<chrisccoulson> i've got contacts i haven't touched in years
<chrisccoulson> i should probably just delete them ;)
<didrocks> Zdra: you was talking about an hack like "consider the key to show offline key if less than 10 contacts" for instance. Seems reasonable for next release
<didrocks> but yeah, if you have more than few contacts, doesn't make sense :/
<cassidy> didrocks, that's bong, we have to provide a coherent experience. Why display it if you have 10 contacts but not 11 ?
<Zdra> didrocks, IMO that would be good, yes... feel free to open upstream bug and attach patch ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just tried turning on offline contacts, and it makes it more difficult to navigate to the online contacts
<cassidy> imagine doc or an user trying to explain something to another one if they don't experience the same behaviour...
<didrocks> cassidy: always the issue of limits right, but why cluttering the GUI for people having 50+ contacts ? ;)
<chrisccoulson> (yes, they float to the top of the contact groups, but that doesn't help when you have more than a couple of groups)
<Zdra> chrisccoulson, it is really for people new to IM world that have just a few contacts
<cassidy> didrocks, it's easier for an user to think "Wow, too many contacts, how can I hide them?" than "Humm maybe there is an option to display offline ones"
<Zdra> chrisccoulson, like I create a gmail account for my mother and tell her to add my contact, if she does it when i'm offline, her contact list will stay empty and will wonder what's going on
<cassidy> anyway, we already had this discussion and agreed that displaying offline contacts was easier for new comers. Old users can just disable them in one click
<Zdra> chrisccoulson, my mother story is true story ;)
<chrisccoulson> Zdra - ok, that does make sense
<Zdra> cassidy, maybe s/10/1/
<Zdra> cassidy, just to force contact list to not be empty ?
<Zdra> well, of course we can always find cases where it will look weird
<cassidy> no, that's stupid. I'm pretty convinced displaying by default is the good thing to do. That will maybe annoy existing users but that's gconf's fault and, well, fuck them, they can click on one menu entry
<seb128> cassidy, that was maybe true before facebook users
<seb128> now anybody start with some hundred contacts
<seb128> or any facebook user which seems to be an increasing number of users
<seb128> in any case behaviour changes should not happen in stable series
<cassidy> I think making user click the "show offline" option is worth it because a) User is now aware of this option b) Simple user (such as Zdra's mom) are not confused by seeing an empty contact list
<seb128> let's see how it goes next cycle rather
<cassidy> we can't win on all fronts
<seb128> the debian guys put in well, stable means it should behave in a consistant way
<seb128> not only stable in the sense of the changes landing there
<cassidy> oh, I'm not advocating to make the change in Lucid
<cassidy> I just feel kinda frustrated to have done this change based on Cannonical's input and see that it's not used by Ubuntu :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - have you seen bug 568926?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568926 in udisks "Missing udisks-tcp-bridge binary for remote management" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568926
<pitti> we don't enable that in lucid
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i wasn't sure if that was the case or not
<pitti> it's still too new, and a potential securiry/wreck your machine nightmare
<chrisccoulson> i just tried connecting to my desktop with palimpsest and got a confusing error
<chrisccoulson> we probably should have turned off the menu entry :(
<pitti> we can do so in an SRU, for sure
<pitti> chrisccoulson: OTOH you might connect from a lucid client to a maverick server :)
<chrisccoulson> is the support missing on the server, or client?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i was going to ask ;)
<pitti> or, even if we enable it, it's still probable that the remote server just has that disabled
<pitti> so maybe it doesn't actually make sense to disable the menu item
<chrisccoulson> yeah, true
<staz> so the proper way to fix it would be better error reporting
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I add a gdu task for improving the error message
<pitti> staz: heh, exactly :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can't work out whether the binary is used on the client (by g-d-u), or the server (by udisks)
<chrisccoulson> do you know?
<pitti> I don't right now, sorry; I have never tried this so far
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've got a feeling it might be the client, in which case, there's probably not much security benefit from not including it is there?
<chrisccoulson> when i tried to connect to my desktop, i got some hard-drive activity at the point i tried to connect
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right
<chrisccoulson> (but i don't know if that was coincedence or not)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: there's still the "untested feature" aspect, though
<pitti> it was added upstream after FF
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i didn't realise that
<chrisccoulson> right, i have a few errands this morning, so i will be away for a little bit
<milanbv> is it known that gdm debug symbols aren't available on i386 for 2.30? how can one debug crashes?
<rodrigo_> hmm, which package should I assign this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/529714) to? libc6 seems to be where nss stuff is, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529714 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in _nss_wins_gethostbyname_r()" [Medium,New]
<james_w> rodrigo_: yes, but that doesn't mean it is a libc6 bug
<rodrigo_> btw, it crashes only if wins is enabled in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<rodrigo_> james_w, right, hence my question :-)
<james_w> right, now I look at the bug, it seems like it might be :-)
<james_w> could be a glib/gio bug
<seb128_> winbind
<seb128_> I would say
<seb128_> since it's crashing in libnss_wins.so.2
<rodrigo_> seb128_, ok, so assigning it to winbind then
<rodrigo_> hmm, no package of that name
<pitti> didrocks: empathy> merci
 * rodrigo_ searches
<seb128_> rodrigo_, samba
<seb128_> it's comming from the samba source
<rodrigo_> ah
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't upload yet. I have an issue with no more indicator integration that I didn't have yesterday. I'm making further testing before pushing
<didrocks> (first, rebuilding older version)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<james_w> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5904 looks relevant
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 5904 in libsmbclient "libnss_wins causes SIGABRT while servicing getaddrinfo() request" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128_> bug #369274 seems similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369274 in glibc "SIGSEGV in _nss_wins_gethostbyname_r" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369274
<rodrigo_> seb128_, hmm, I think I marked it as duplicate yesterday
 * rodrigo_ looks
<rodrigo_> ah, no, not that one
<rodrigo_> oh, it's from jaunty
<seb128_> it's not new right
<didrocks> pitti: let me respawn an autoreconf apparently for file-roller. I need to bump the version, right?
<pitti> didrocks: argh; yes, I just accepted it, so new version
<didrocks> pitti: do I need to reopen a bug + debdiff and so on, or just add to existing one?
 * didrocks updates his pbuilder this time
<pitti> didrocks: use the existing one, it's fine
<didrocks> ok, thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: just ensure that you either re-use the same changelog record and bump the version, or use a new one and build with -v
<didrocks> pitti: sure, thanks
<maxb> Hi, I need some help in figuring out what package to blame for the bug of the checkmarks in context menus showing up as white-on-grey
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, so new isos to test again today?
<seb128> maxb, could you give details on the theme you are using and the context menu you get the issue in?
<maxb> seb128: every menu, and I'm not aware of having customized my theme, but I'll look it up now
<ogra> seb128, yes, for bug 570765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570765
<seb128> ogra, ok
<maxb> As an example, look at the little blob next to "Only on This Workspace" when you right-click a title-bar
<seb128> what theme do you use?
<maxb> Human
<seb128> what ubuntu version?
<maxb> uptodate lucid
<seb128> ok, let me try that, it's an outdated legacy theme
<seb128> bah it's not even installed on lucid
<maxb> Oh. What am I supposed to be using, then?
<seb128> one of the new themes, ambiance is the default one
<maxb> whoa, that's.... different
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<seb128> there is a light one too if you prefer those
<maxb> hrm
<maxb> Well, I hate it, but at least I have a better idea why the Human-theme context menus are broken
<maxb> so thanks for that :-)
<seb128> why do you hate it?
<seb128> it's a theme bug anyway on the light theme the check mark are not white
<seb128> so if you open a bug open if on the human theme
<maxb> The light theme? How does that interact with the human theme?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> it's a theme like human
<seb128> it's called radiance in the theme capplet
<seb128> try this one if you don't like the default one
<seb128> those are the new lucid themes
<maxb> <seb128> it's a theme bug anyway on the light theme the check mark are not white
<maxb> <seb128> so if you open a bug open if on the human theme
<maxb> ^ I'm trying to understand the relationship between those two lines
<seb128> well the theme define the color for those
<seb128> not all theme have the issue you describe
<seb128> so it's a bug in human
<maxb> right. I shall file.
<maxb> Is there something that's supposed to transition upgrading users to the new themes, that I've missed by upgrading back in the alpha days?
<seb128> maxb, no, user settings are respected on upgrade
<seb128> maxb, you would get the new theme if you never changed the one you use
<seb128> maxb, you likely switched to something else and back to human one day, which wrote human as an user choise
<maxb> That makes sense. thanks
<seb128> we have a blueprint about better handling those cases for next cycle
<seb128> ie users changing and getting back to the default
 * ajmitch still had clearlooks set until an hour or so ago
<ajmitch> ambiance is quite a change from that
 * soren likes ambiance
 * ajmitch prefers radiance on the laptop, but they're both quite good
<maxb> my biggest complaint is that they are too-low-constrast in many places such as the task bar and inactive window decorations
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, several people have reported now that they end up with gnome-screensaver running twice in their session
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how to track that one down :-/
<pitti> seb128: yes :-/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: "now" -> recent regression? or since upgrade from karmic?
<seb128> I guess it's since lucid but not really new since there has been no recent change
<seb128> could be a race in the dbus activation change or something
<chrisccoulson> pitti - since upgrade from karmic (bug 556255), reported on 6th april, but now multiple people seem to have the same issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556255 in gnome-screensaver "unlock screen -dialog comes up twice" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556255
<chrisccoulson> i thought maybe a race due to being activated by something in the session starting when gnome-session normally starts gnome-screensaver, but i can't see any obvious race yet which would allow 2 instances to run
<didrocks> seb128: I think I'm stuck at the empathy upgrade. 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (not released) is using the indicator, but I can't have it using it with 2.30.1. configure phase is saying me "using libindicate: true" and I tried to revert each commit in trunk without any success. Do you have any clue for debugging?
<seb128> didrocks, I don't understand the question
<didrocks> seb128: with 2.30.1-0ubuntu1, I can't get empathy using the indicators (it's fallbacking to the notification area)
<seb128> didrocks, it's using the indicator but the same version can't use the indicator?!
<seb128> hum
<didrocks> oupsss, it was a wrong copy and paste
<didrocks> 2.30.0.2 was working with the indicators
<seb128> but it works with 2.30.0.2?
<didrocks> right (it was the first that I should have written in the initial sentence)
<seb128> do you get any error if you run empathy on the command line?
<seb128> is the preference option doing anything when you click on it?
<didrocks> no error on the command line
<didrocks> but the preference option (didn't know it) is not enabled
<seb128> does it work if you enable it?
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> so ok, the issue is something was a modified path, can work on that
<seb128> try with a guest session to make sure it's not an user config issue?
<seb128> well that change is an ubuntu one
<didrocks> well, can try that too :)
<seb128> it's weird the path would have changed
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but some paths changed (normally it was already in 2.30.0.2) to fix the "not picking some gconf settings", maybe it's an impact
<didrocks> but I didn't know this preference dialog, that will help me, thanks :)
<didrocks> ok, same thing in guest session, investigating
<pitti> new desktop ISOs, please rsync/test
 * kenvandine tests
<seb128> pitti, I was just going to ask about those ;-)
<didrocks> hum, I wonder if schemas is still updated by schemas.in (as our value doesn't exist in empathy schema in the last version)
<didrocks> ok, I suck… think I found it…
<seb128> ?
<seb128> you changed the wrong file on a patch update?
<seb128> ie an autogenerated one and not the source?
<didrocks> seb128: I patch the .schema file for the "hide offline user" thing. My guess is the target then is most recent that the source (the schemas.in file). So, our previous patch which add the indicator key to the schema.in isn't taken into account
<didrocks> s/most/more
<didrocks> s/that/than
<seb128> didrocks, changing the schemas it not the right way
<seb128> you should add a .gconf-defaults line fo rit
<didrocks> seb128: even for reverting an upstream change? (I mean, I thought we will revert it in next release)
<seb128> gconf-defaults has been made to let the upstream schema in the upstream way and have a distro layout for distro changes
<seb128> we will drop the .gconf-defaults line then
<seb128> we designed that exactly for this usecase
<didrocks> seb128: well, we added the indicator key in the schema (ok… it's not tweaking an upstream value)
<seb128> changing a key without changing the schemas
<didrocks> ok, can do that :)
<seb128> well if you had a key and want descriptions you need to change the schemas
<seb128> gconf-defaults doesn't allow to set key descriptions
<seb128> had -> add
<didrocks> right, ok, got it
<didrocks> well, at least, that means that my testing wasn't so bad (I was afraid that I've pushed this error in previous upload) :)
<seb128> ;-)
<hyperair> gir1.0-something-clutter-1.0 does not conflict on libclutter1.0-0 hard enough.
<hyperair> i think.
<hyperair> wait a sec, libclutter1.0-0 disappeared..
<hyperair> oh nevermind
<hyperair> i had a newer clutter than the repository
<didrocks> hyperair: and apparently, it's a cluttered clutter :)
<hyperair> didrocks: heh yes, a very cluttered clutter.
 * hyperair thinks our upgrade path could do with a little improving..
<hyperair> though i was probably my fault for using a daily gnome-shell PPA + xorg-edgers..
<ogra> hyperair, didnt update-manager catch that ?
<hyperair> ogra: nope.
<ogra> thats actually what it is supposed to do
<hyperair> ogra: i had a few newer-than-usual packages.
<ogra> but from third party repos
<hyperair> ogra: that included libclutter-1.0-0, which aptitude didn't seem to like downgrading.
<ogra> u-m checks for that
<didrocks> ah, way better for empathy one I stop being silly :) uploading now
 * hyperair did do-release-upgrade -d
<ogra> thats the same
<hyperair> but that should also be part of update-manager..
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> ogra: does u-m take care of downgrading packaegs?
<mvo> hyperair: hm, what was the error?
<ogra> it does take care of checking your sources.list for third party repos
<ogra> i dont think it downgrades indeed
<ogra> else we'd have called it downgrade-manager :P
<hyperair> mvo: it got lost in my terminal scrollback.. i've been fixing the borked upgrade since.
<ogra> (bad joke, i know)
<hyperair> ogra: hehehh.
<hyperair> mvo: it seems to be going fine now. the main issue was that i had libclutter-1.0-0=1.2.6-0ubuntusomethingorother from some PPA, but it was still prior to the split of the gobject-introspection file into the gir1.0-somethingorother package.
<hyperair> mvo: and so aptitude didn't want to downgrade libclutter-1.0-0, and gir1.0-clutter-1.0 wouldn't install because of the file conflict
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128, didrocks what's the word on the street? No dead kittens? No ISO respins?
<pitti> rickspencer3: there was a respin, new images landed an hour ago
 * pitti commandeered his wife's computer and now does three tests in parallel
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<didrocks> will do some tests in few minutes too now that empathy is *finally* finished
<seb128> will do the same once rsync is done
<seb128> you would think it would download almost nothing for trivial changes
<seb128> but no...
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> salut seb128
<seb128> pedro_, how are you?
<pitti> sent 189715 bytes  received 176013639 bytes  939751.22 bytes/sec
<pitti> for me
<pitti> speedup is 4.16
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> apparently the structure on the ISO does get juggled somewhat
<pedro_> seb128, I'm good, testing the latest ISO , how are you doing?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, when is your flight?
<seb128> pedro_, I'm good thanks
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I take off at 12h50
<seb128> pedro_, if you get borred of iso testing pitti waved a round of sru in lucid now
<rickspencer3> will leave here in about 2h20
<seb128> pedro_, so quite some GNOME update to testplay if you feel like it ;-)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, for the rest of the morning I will contribute in my normal way on release day ...
<rickspencer3> by pacing around and worrying
<pitti> rickspencer3: don't worry too much, we'll be fine
<rickspencer3> pitti, I know
 * pitti chuckles
<seb128> rickspencer3, do iso testing! ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, <3 , I'll go for those after finishing with the iso testing ;-)
<JanC> I'd say it's normal that even a small change gives large changes in the ISO because of the compression etc.?
<rickspencer3> and I saw the incident report, it seemed like a good call
<seb128> ok, I need to go out for some errants and since rsync takes ages let's do that now
<seb128> be back in a bit for next iso testing round
 * pitti tosses seb128 some bandwidth
<mvo> hyperair: aha, thanks. well, on release upgrades normally file overwrites are reported but are not critical
<didrocks> speedup is 4.16 here
<pitti> it's so great to work on a DSL16000 for a while; I'm afraid I'm getting used to it
<pitti> didrocks: heh, here too
<hyperair> mvo: file overwrites?
<hyperair> mvo: similar to the file conflict i had?
 * hyperair is worrying over dpkg running out of disk space..
<mvo> hyperair: hm, I can't find your line in scrollback
<hyperair> mvo: what line?
<mvo> hyperair: u-m should have a check for diskspace too :) if it runs out, I want a bugreport
<mvo> hyperair: with the exact error message
<mvo> hyperair: that you got
<hyperair> mvo: if it runs out, i think i'll need to reinstall, since i have not heard of any good way of making dpkg recover from disk usage finishing
<hyperair> but yeah i'll give you a bug report
<asac> Riddell: there?
<Riddell> asac: hola
<konrad> hi
<konrad> ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir sagen könnt, ob sich ein Upgrade lohnt
<qense> konraid: #ubuntu-de bitte, #ubuntu-desktop ist kein support channel
<qense> konrad
<seb128> ist aunch english sprechen channel ;-)
<konrad> kay, thanks
<seb128> is the iso tracker working for others?
<seb128> I get an error page right now
<pitti> no, it's got problems
<pitti> see #u-release
<seb128> ok
<pitti> IOW, it's unusable right now :(
 * pitti has a stack of 6 successful tests to report, too
<seb128> I don't care so much about reporting success than knowing what cases need testing
<vish> seb128: hi.. if you notice bugs in gnome-panel mentioning the panel is frozen, [time stuck or sys mon graph not working]  there seems to be a problem in X , restarting compiz corrects those "frozen" issues
<seb128> vish, no
<seb128> or maybe but those usually have so few informations than they are of no use
<vish> seb128: hehe , i was giving you a heads up, to close those bugs or change the task/reduce your burden ;)  ... , once the drm landed those reduced .. after i switched to kernel .33 and havent had those problems [yet]
<seb128> ok!
<Nafai> morning
<pitti> ubuntu DVDs up for testing (not on tracker yet, since that is down ATM; being worked on)
<seb128> pitti, tracker is back
<pitti> yay
<pitti> seb128: FSVO "back"
<seb128> pitti, I just registered 3 successful installs
<seb128> pitti, I'm not asking for extra service ;-)
<pitti> seb128: just talking with Kay and David -- seems we can trivially build gnome-vfs without hal support; added to my todo list for early maverick
<seb128> ok good
<pitti> libhal-B-gone!
<pitti> and with it those ominous crashes, hopefully
<seb128> which ones?
<seb128> I don't think we got so many of those nowadays, the recent case turned out to be libpam-mount rather
<seb128> but still going to clean up things ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, I see
<pitti> I thought it crashed somewhere in libhal
<seb128> with some luck we will be able to move gnome-vfs out of the CD next cycle
<seb128> pitti, right, which libpam-mount is using
<Nafai> yay for simplification!
<seb128> pitti, bah, I meant libpam-usb there
<pitti> seb128: hughsie killed the hal code from gpm, so maverick won't have hal in the default install
<pitti> which also means broken backlight support on many models until X catches up, though :(
<pitti> (this was just discussed on the ML)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is the xorg backlight thing being worked by somebody?
 * Nafai needs to work on his blueprints today
<seb128> hey Nafai
<didrocks> the tracker is more or less down again  can't register my tests :/
<Nafai> hey seb128
<Nafai> the release shaping up well?
<seb128> Nafai, okish, new isos have been rolled for a grub issue so new round of testing
<seb128> brb
<didrocks> hum, got a fail on Julie's computer with install mode directly (not starting), let's have a try on a crashbox
<Nafai> so what's the ETA? :)
<pitti> Nafai: we still need to test the DVDs
<pitti> Nafai: if you have some bandwidth and can help with them, that'd be appreaciated :)
<Nafai> hrm, that would require finding my DVD burner
<Nafai> though I suppose I could boot via KVM
<Nafai> What's the URL for the images?
<pitti> Nafai: kvm is fine
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<pitti> ^ images
<pitti> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4169
<pitti> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4170
<pitti> Nafai: ^ feedback (one for i386, one for amd64)
<Nafai> thanks
<pitti> Nafai: I guess it only makes sense if you already have a DVD image for rsyncing, though
 * Nafai nods
<pitti> Nafai: sucking down 4.1 GB from UK to Australia will certainly take more time than we still have
<Nafai> true dat
 * Nafai zsyncs the cd iso's he already has
<Nafai> ugh, tiredness all the sudden hit me
<Nafai> going to take a nap, bbiab
 * pitti -> off for some fresh air and dinner
<dobey> pedro_: ping :)
<pedro_> hello dobey!
<dobey> hola pedro
<dobey> pedro_: so lp has been sending me some mail the last few days "your membership to ubuntu-bugcontrol is about to expire" :)
<pedro_> dobey, oh it will expiry, i'm not going to renew your membership there.
<pedro_> dobey, looking at it right now ;-)
<dobey> pedro_: could you renew it please? :)
<pedro_> dobey, renewed , thanks !
<dobey> pedro_: gracias mi amigo :)
<pedro_> por nada! :-)
<azteech> anyone know how things are going on the final testing of the new changes?
 * kenvandine -> lunch
 * didrocks -> dinner
<hyperair> compiz feels laggy.
<hyperair> weird.
<rickspencer3> hey all
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I assume the release is out now?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<kenvandine> i guess it is :)
<rickspencer3> still ISO testing I suppose?
<kenvandine> i thought so... but looking at ubuntu.com it appears to be released
<rickspencer3> niiiiice
<kenvandine> ah... an hour ago :)
<kenvandine> while i was at lunch :-p
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> while I was traveling to the airport
<charlie-tca> yup, released
 * hyperair wonders how one should go about getting the pretty new gdm themes for lucid..
<didrocks> kenvandine: it's been one hour and half, you're lagging :p
<rickspencer3> didrocks, US always lags
<kenvandine> i guess :)
<Nafai> back for a while
<kenvandine> hey Nafai
<kenvandine> happy lucid day :-D
<Nafai> Yay
<Nafai> Utah is celebrating Lucid day by snowing
<kenvandine> hehe
<Nafai> but I still have Spring time allergies
<didrocks> rickspencer3: heh ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: on which side of the ocean are you right now, btw? ;)
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> waiting for my plane in Seattle
<rickspencer3> so the "left" side of the Atlantic, "right" side of the pacific ;)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, how do you feel now that the release is out?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: "released" ?  :-)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: more seriously, as usual, it's a joy. We have good SRU already ready, so I'm pretty confident
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> I've reinstalled most of my laptop (and Julie's one) after testing upgrade to have most of test case (even netbook with LVM and encrypted home dir) and it seems all right
<didrocks> tomorrow evening will be release party in Paris \o/
<Nafai> didrocks: how far away are you from Paris?
<rickspencer3> I wonder if there are any release parties in Amsterdam tomorrow?
<didrocks> Nafai: well, by feet and public transportation, 20 minutes from Champs Élysées (Arc de triomphe)
<Nafai> didrocks: nice!
<didrocks> Nafai: so, not far at all, it's more or less the other side of the river :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: in the Airport, maybe? You can give it a try :)
<Nafai> I'd like to see Paris some day, the Eiffel Tower, Champs  Élysée, the Louvre, etc
<Nafai> looks like I know a tour guide too now :)
<didrocks> Nafai: there has already been an UDS near Paris long ago :)
<Nafai> darn, have to find another reason
<didrocks> Nafai: well, I will probably move to Lyon (400 kms away) during summer
<rickspencer3> my life is one long Ubuntu release party
<Nafai> rickspencer3: sounds awesome
<didrocks> rickspencer3: "everyday is a new day of joy and surprises"?
<kklimonda> rickspencer3: doesn't sound bad but I feel sorry for your liver ;)
<Nafai> better than being one long Ubuntu bug triage session
<rickspencer3> didrocks, something like that, yeah
<rickspencer3> speaking of which, I'm going to head to my gate
<didrocks> rickspencer3: have a safe travel
<rickspencer3> desktop team: what a rocking team!!
<rickspencer3> great release with lucid
<didrocks> thanks to a rocking manager :)
<kenvandine> indeed... 3 cheers for rickspencer3!
<kenvandine> :-D
<rickspencer3> I wish pitti was around so we could tell him how f*cking incredibly he was this release
<rickspencer3> nah
<rickspencer3> you guys rocked lucid
<rickspencer3> and pitti really helped us get to a new level with the work item tracker and etc...!
<rickspencer3> lucid! lucid! lucid!
<didrocks> thanks rickspencer3 :-)
<Nafai> definitely 3 cheers for rickspencer3 and for pitti and everyone else!
 * rickspencer3 does the wave
 * chrisccoulson cheers
<kenvandine> looking forward to celebrating in brussels
<rickspencer3> yes
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, you're not celebrating today? ;)
<kenvandine> i am... just not as much fun in my office :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: remember, US, lagging (see backlog ;))
 * didrocks hugs kenvandine
 * kenvandine hugs didrocks
<chrisccoulson> hurry up launchpad :)
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey seb128 :-)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #571725 could be due to the sru update
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571725 in evince "evince not open" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571725
<seb128> you probably want to keep an eye on it
<seb128> not today, you should not be around after hours ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: as Pedro, I don't get it either with the SRU version
<didrocks> let me see if I have the directory
<seb128> well that doesn't mean there is not a bug
<seb128> try removing the dir if you have it?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> ok, will have a look tomorrow :)
<didrocks> it's not published anyway, right?
<didrocks> only in -proposed
<seb128> right
<seb128> it will take a week without such issues to go to updates
<seb128> we will probably want to block it and fix that bug if it's new in the update
<didrocks> I'm downgrading first to check :)
<seb128> well the new version stores infos again which was not in the lucid version
<didrocks> ok, it's due to the new version
<didrocks> I'll have a look tomorrow morning :)
<didrocks> (well, during the power breakage, have to get some battery)
<seb128> didrocks, oh right, good night and good luck without power tomorrow ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I have no role to play there, EDF is choosing for me at what hour I'll start to work online ;)
<seb128> ;-)
 * kenvandine buys yet more music from the music store :)
<Nafai> kenvandine: awesome
<Nafai> I was forgetful earlier this week and bought from Amazon :(
<Nafai> After I clicked "buy" I remembered about the Ubuntu Music Store
<kenvandine> Nafai, help save the cats :)
<Nafai> :)
<kenvandine> well it's beer-o-clock here... time to celebrate Lucid!
<kenvandine> later folks!
<Nafai> later kenvandine!
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<highvoltage> good morning TheMuso
<Technoviking> Is there a file that I can set GdmXserverTimeout, want to try increse GdmXserverTimeout to fix a problem?
<Technoviking> Was in /usr/share/gdm/defaults.conf, but not in 10.04
<RAOF> Good morning!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-04-30
<hyperair> does anyone know how i can get plymouth to give me at least some level of detail of what's going on during boot?
<hyperair> i can't even figure out why my machine isn't resuming because plymouth refuses to tell me anything!
<RAOF> hyperair: You can't just drop “quiet splash”?
<hyperair> RAOF: er weird things happen
<hyperair> i can't remember exactly what happened, as i've tried all sorts of things >_>
<RAOF> Weird in what way?
<hyperair> er i can't remember
<hyperair> let me try again
<RAOF> Works For Me™
<Technoviking> Is there a file that I can set GdmXserverTimeout, want to try increse GdmXserverTimeout to fix a problem?
<hyperair> okay, i've figured it out.
<hyperair> initramfs-tools between karmic and lucid got this thing called "wait-for-root"
<hyperair> and eventhough the "resume" local-premount script appears to attempt to detect tuxonice signatures, it doesn't.
<hyperair> or rather, this wait-for-root does not detect tuxonice signatures
<hyperair> hmm, it seems that the previous resume hook didn't detect tuxonice signatures either, but unconditionally attempted to resume anyway.
<hyperair> hmmm so it turns out this value comes from udev.
<pitti> Good morning
<ravibn> Hi!
<ravibn> Hi, I ran an update few minutes back and it asked me to restart in the boot menu I select kernel 2.6.31-21-genric to boot. I got an error msg "1.185157 Kernal Panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,17)" However I rebooted again with older version kernal 2.6.31-20 it works fine. How to fix this problem ?
<baptistemm> hello
<baptistemm> the build servers are down ?
<pitti> baptistemm: they shouldn't, why?
<pitti> there's just nothing to build ATM
<baptistemm> Hi pitti, this is I sumitted a build yesterday night and the build time is planned for 1st May :)
<pitti> baptistemm: ah, PPA?
<baptistemm> yep
<baptistemm> sorry I forgot to mention
<pitti> you can check on https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<baptistemm_> oups
<baptistemm_> the build queue for ppa is full
<nigelbabu> kenvandine: normal for gwibber not to display identi.ca conversations?
<nigelbabu> (and only the @ conversations)
<rickspencer3> hi all
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, good morning! Landed safely?
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes!
<rickspencer3> everything went quite smoothly
<rickspencer3> I'm hoping this is a sign for good things come for next week and UDS :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, so, no kitten killing or world melting bugs reported since release yesterday?
<pitti> not that I heard of
<rickspencer3> pitti, you were gone yesterday when I was singing your praises before I took off yesterday
<pitti> I read it in scrollback; thanks :) *blush*
<rickspencer3> (well deservedly gone, I should add ;) )
<pitti> this cycle was great team work indeed
<rickspencer3> yup
<rickspencer3> It won't diminish the contributions to the rest of the team to acknowledge your awesome contributions as tech lead
<rickspencer3> you've really taken it to a new level
<pitti> thank you!
<rickspencer3> on to maverick!
<pitti> can we upload yet? can we upload yet?
 * pitti wants to get rid of some 20 "fix committed" tasks
<baptistemm> I have a SRU as well for obexd lying in a branch
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> over half an hour fsck and I stopped it because it was at 91% for 10 minutes, wondering if plymouth is buggy there, cpu was working at lot during this time too
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> urgh
<seb128> hey pitti!
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite well, thanks! how about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, happy to have lucid being there ;-)
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<mvo> seb128: good news, I think we can drop one of the vte patch (the repear object thing). the api is now ritch enough for this. I look at the other one next
<seb128> hey rickspencer3, did you have a nice travel?
<seb128> mvo, oh, nice ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes, everything is going quite smoothly
<seb128> rickspencer3, where are you there? still travelling?
<rickspencer3> I'm waiting for the celebrations to start, then will head out
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm in the hotel
<seb128> ok, nice ;-)
<rickspencer3> will be heading to Vondelpark soon
<rickspencer3> seb128, seems the release went fairly well
<rickspencer3> you must be well satisfied
<seb128> rickspencer3, indeed, great work from everybody ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, on to Mavrick
<rickspencer3> (and 10.04.1 ;) )
<seb128> right, still on lucid bug fixing mode for a while
<rickspencer3> seb128, next week I'll be all about Maverick UDS
<seb128> while lucid is good there is still some bugs that should get fixed there
 * rickspencer3 has lots of work to do on this next week
<rickspencer3> seb128, yup
<rickspencer3> perhaps we should split our attention a bit
<seb128> I'm fine talking about maverick, I will just keep running lucid until after uds at least on this box ;-)
<rickspencer3> I get us through UDS, and you get us through 10.04.1?
<rickspencer3> (of course I'll need lots of help from you to get through UDS :) )
<rickspencer3> ^typical manager move
<seb128> yeah, don't worry, I think we can focus our attention on next cycle now
<seb128> I will just delay technical work and keep my laptop stable and do sru updates for now
<rickspencer3> I *really* need to get my blueprints written up
 * rickspencer3 already feels behind for Maverick
<seb128> only one week for this now, right ;-)
<seb128> btw not sure what to do about next week IRC meeting since some of us will be sprinting or travelling
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> got electricity back?
<rickspencer3> seb128, meh
<rickspencer3> let's cancel it
<seb128> works for me
<seb128> just send a reminder saying to everybody to have their blueprints ready
<rickspencer3> yeah
<seb128> and congrats everybody about lucid
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> and we can start scheduling
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> lucid is dead to me now
<rickspencer3> j/k
<seb128> who is wanting to run this old cruft? ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, btw, sounds like Telepathy folks will be there Thur/Fri
<rickspencer3> lol
 * baptistemm has already a todo list for maverick :)
<rickspencer3> baptistemm, interesting, what's on it?
<baptistemm> rickspencer3, bluez thinks, like getting back services scripts for rfcomm and whatno services were threw away when bluetoothd switched to udev starting method
<seb128> ok, candidate updates installed on this box, let's restart my session
<rickspencer3> baptistemm, nice
<rickspencer3> you can probably guess the kinds of things on my personal todo list
<rickspencer3> *cough* quidgets *cough*
 * pitti wants to beat hal to death
<baptistemm> seb128, I'll need to check a patch fix a small regression in obexd / bluetooth-sendto
<baptistemm> +you
<seb128> which one?
<baptistemm> seb128, bug 559412 (sorry lp was slow)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559412 in obexd "bluetooth-sendto dialog is not closed after transfer is finished." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559412
<baptistemm> new upstream release fixed the issue, but the patch is too intrusive
<seb128> the changes in the new version you mean rather?
<seb128> baptistemm, I've approved the lucid tasks, do you want to work on the SRU for it?
<seb128> I can sponsor the change for you once it's ready
<baptistemm> yeah, I backported the patch, which worked fine, but I found, just revert the change they done in 0.22 less intrusive
<baptistemm> and fedora did the same than me :)
<seb128> could you add pointers to the change and the fix to the bug?
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> do you want to work on the sru?
<baptistemm> seb128, the branch is already linked to the bug
<seb128> ok, I will review that
<huats> morning
<didrocks> bah, my laptop is a world of pain this morning…
<didrocks> seb128: got the electricity back at 10:30 (starting my server again, hence the fact you saw me ;)). Then fscking for 30 minutes on my laptop and then, no wifi, can't have a descent fresh rate in Xorg…
<didrocks> seb128: the good news is that I've fixed evince lately, when I was offline and on battery :)
<seb128> didrocks, nice ;-)
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> didrocks, I got an endless fsck today
<didrocks> seb128: oh, I'm not alone so? ;)
<seb128> I stopped it after half an hour, laptop fan was blowing a lot
<didrocks> same here
<seb128> and it moved from 88% to 91% in like 15 minutes
<didrocks> I stopped it too after half an hour. It was stuck at 91% :/
<seb128> where usually it takes 10 minutes for full check
<didrocks> ok, that's not an isolated case so
<didrocks> got exactly the same with the same numbers
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you have any clue what is to bug there? plymouth I guess?
<pitti> seb128: I'm not sure; you can try tune2fs -C 50 /dev/... to force a re-check on next boot, and try purging plymouth
<pitti> to see whether it happens in text mode as well
<pitti> and first do that again with plymouth to see whether it's reproducible
<didrocks> I can do that and run my netbook meanwhile
<didrocks> pushing the evince change first and do that after
<didrocks> seb128: pitti: how are you apart from that?
<pitti> quite well, thanks! did some cleanup this morning, and now working on new postgresql beta, yaya
<didrocks> :)
<kklimonda> when has f-spot been added to the default installation? in hardy?
<seb128> not sure, wjhy?
<kklimonda> heh, "someone is wrong on the internet!" ;)
<kklimonda> I've just stumbled about a comment how "Canonical has done nothing other than changing a theme, creating a dropbox clone and dumping gimp in favour of f-spot in 10.04"..
<seb128> we use f-spot for image editing now...
<kklimonda> ach, 6.10
<Laney> I wouldn't even bother replying :(
<pitti> so in the beginning people complained that we did too many patches; now we get them upstream and people complain that we don't have any changes from upstream
<pitti> (yes, I know about the indicator stuff, etc.)
<didrocks> pitti: really? WTH :)
<pitti> didrocks: what kklimonda said above
<didrocks> pitti: well, as the power breakage shutdown my bip server, I have to grab the logs on it, one sec :)
<pitti> didrocks: don't worry; it was just a snide remark, don't take me too seriously today :)
 * didrocks wants to deserve some time to implement some kind of "progressive log" like the KDE irc client/proxy :)
<kenvandine> good morning everyone
 * kenvandine is heading out, on vacation today
<duanedesign> didrocks: last night i reworked Stipple to get package information just like the SC instead of dpkg selections.
 * hyperair lies in wait for keybuk
<didrocks> duanedesign: sweet, I'll have a look next week, is it in the trunk?
<duanedesign> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> duanedesign: I think, I'll see with mvo if we can have that as a service somewhere (maybe s-c or something) to just ask "what apps do I have install"
<didrocks> duanedesign: I'll have a look, great ;)
<duanedesign> didrocks: i am enjoying the project. Thanks again for the input/ideas. :)
<mvo> duanedesign: nice! I just had a quick look and if you just need the pakcage names you can use "for pkg in apt.Cache(): if pkg.is_installed"
<didrocks> duanedesign: heh, I hope we can work as a team with a lot of contributors on that initiative. Thanks for your inputs too ;)
<mvo> duanedesign: the xapian and db.postlist() stuff is not needed for that, but if you want iocns etc, then its useful (and needed)
<duanedesign> mvo: yeah it is writting more than necessary to the DB right now.
<duanedesign> mvo: ahh. Thank you.
<mvo> duanedesign: np, I'm happy to help more, its a cool project
<didrocks> mvo: I still think we should be more clever to get only "apps" installed and not the libraries and other pieces. Do you have an idea of how to get that? (that's more or less how you filtered in gnome-app-install ?) having a .desktop file in the package, some kind of debtag?
<mvo> didrocks:  sorry for the delay, yeah, something more clever is called for
<didrocks> mvo: no pb ;) something like is_installed and not is_auto_install, looking for a desktop file in "/usr/share/applications" in pkg.installed_files?
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> and maybe not part of ubuntu-desktop, but that will prob not mateer
<didrocks> right, for defaults
<didrocks> let me try something was that ;)
<didrocks> s/was/with
<duanedesign> didrocks: What is your idea? comparing contents of /usr/share/applications with "if (not pkg.is_auto_installed) and (pkg.is_installed):"?
<didrocks> duanedesign: right, starting from that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425259/
<didrocks> duanedesign: I'm just trying to remove all deps of ubuntu-desktop now ("the default installed app"
<didrocks> duanedesign: trying to do that in a efficient way in python (removing a subgroup of one group)
<didrocks> mvo: should I really follow /usr/share/doc/python-apt/examples/all_deps.py to get the dep list (cache._depcache.GetCandidateVer(cache['ubuntu-desktop']._pkg) seems ugly to me) or use rather apt_pkg which seems to have a better api there? (not sure about the difference between the two)
<duanedesign> didrocks: looks good. adding the if re.match trimmed the number of packages in the couchDB from 1411 to 192 :)
<mvo> didrocks: that is a bit outdated
<didrocks> duanedesign: right, I'm trying to exclude the default installed app (there are not installed on purpose and maybe people don't want it, or as an option) and we can push that in a library ;)
<didrocks> mvo: do you have some examples somewhere about what you advise to use?
 * duanedesign nods
<mvo> didrocks: use the apt stuff, docs are here http://apt.alioth.debian.org/python-apt-doc/
<mvo> didrocks: I can write you a example
<didrocks> mvo: well, not sure how I can get the dependencies in http://apt.alioth.debian.org/python-apt-doc/library/apt.package.html (or do should use apt_pkg?). If you can just write an exemple for getting dependencies of one package, it will rock (I will then adapt for recommends) ;)
<didrocks> mvo: thanks ;)
<mvo> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425269/
<mvo> there is also candidate.recommends
<didrocks> mvo: ok, candidate to get the version of the package… that was my missing piece :)
<didrocks> mvo: thanks again ;)
<mvo> didrocks: there is "candidate" and "installed" by default
<mvo> didrocks: they may be "None" (if not installed or no candidate availalbe)
<mvo> didrocks: cheers
<didrocks> mvo: understood ;)
 * pitti calls it a day, have a nice weekend everyone!
<didrocks> enjoy the week-end pitti!
<pitti> thanks, you too!
<pitti> . o O { getting up at 6 _has_ to be good for something :) )
<didrocks> heh :)
<Nafai> Good morning #ubuntu-desktop!  Happy day-after-release day!
<Nafai> So, for my French colleagues: my wife is taking French classes in school.  I tried sending her a text in French this morning, but used Google Translate.  Unfortunately, it picked the male form of the words I used so it didn't quite come out right. :)
<didrocks> hey Nafai ;)
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> I think I remember seeing this somewhere, but is there a place where we can see which binary packages were removed during Lucid?  (for failure to build, etc)
<didrocks> Nafai: on the ubuntu-devel ML
<Nafai> ah, that's where I saw it, thanks
<sshaw> cj: you hiding out around here?
<Nafai> heading out to lunch and a few quick errands
<cj> sshaw: I'm evarware
<sshaw> nice
 * sshaw haves to run for a bit now
<cj> sshaw: I've got more than 62 irssi windows open.  time to do some pruning
<sshaw> I'd say :)
<hyperair> qense: regarding banshee-extension-appindicator, how come next/prev don't have accelerators (the underlined letters), and how come pause is "a" rather than "p"?
<qense> hyperair: I copied the menu from Banshee.NotificationArea and am using the default actions. Did I forget to do something?
<hyperair> qense: hmmm maybe i was mistaken?
<hyperair> let me check again
<hyperair> qense: the playback menu in banshee has next=n, prev=v, play/pause=p
<hyperair> qense: the notification area uses the same shortcuts as the playback menu.
<qense> hyperair: I'll take a look at the code then.
<hyperair> qense: thanks
<hyperair> qense: another issue, but less minor, is that if appindicator is enabled, and notificationarea is enabled and disabled, banshee ends up quitting.
<qense> hyperair: There is an action conflict, but we cannot do anything about it, unless you'd want me to write code in AppIndicator that disables another extension (yaargh), or do that in the packaging script.
<qense> yuk
<qense> You have to manually disable the plugin first.
<qense> Or wait for Mono to implement conflicts support for Addins.
<hyperair> heh okay
<hyperair> qense: how does banshee's notificationarea icon prevent banshee from quitting on close anyway?
<qense> I asked the Mono.Addin developer at #mono or #monodev about that and he said he'd add it to his very long ToDo list.
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> very long eh
<hyperair> it'll probably get lost in the list
<qense> possibly
<qense> But who knows!
<hyperair> haha keep your fingers crossed, but don't hold your breath =p
<Nafai> back
<Nafai> boy sure quiet day
<sshaw> cj: ping
<cj> sshaw: ohai
<sshaw> cj: should we get some at-spi2 hacking taken care of?
<cj> sshaw: probably ;)
<cj> sshaw: what point are you at?
<sshaw> cj: I need to get autoreconf and intltool run during the build
<cj> nah, do that once and produce the configure
<cj> that's the point that things normally expect
<cj> autoreconf happens on maintainer's machine.  you produce a configure, and the person who downloads it runs it
<sshaw> cj: I'm so lost with some of this stuff though
<cj> so.  upstream should deliver to you a mainter tarball produced from 'make dist'
<sshaw> right, that's what I have
<cj> great.  that should be uploaded to gnome's ftp server
<cj> you should be downloading that
<sshaw> yeah, it should be the one from gnome's ftp
<cj> you should also be able to run ./configure from the unpacked tarball and then have a make; make install just work
<cj> where did you get your debian/ directory?
<sshaw> from a previous build of the package
<sshaw> the tarball by itself is working just fine
<cj> can I get the same version you have?
<sshaw> its the patch that I'm applying that causes the issues
<sshaw> cj: yeah, its 0.1.8
<cj> I think this is the best place to grab the debian/ directory: git://git.debian.org/git/pkg-a11y/at-spi2-atk.git
<cj> it's only at 0.1.1, though :(
<sshaw> definitely dated
<cj> woe.  looks like ubuntu has a newer one
<sshaw> yeah, that's where I got mine
<cj> oh, right.  mike said you haven't checked your debian directory into git yet
<cj> sshaw: could you contact Mario Lang <mlang@debian.org> and request access to the alioth git repo?
<cj> (write access that is)
<cj> do you have an account on alioth?
<sshaw> I don't know that I entirely trust my stuff
<sshaw> no
<sshaw> I'm not a debian/ubuntu packager... I'm a poke around the debian dir/ and hope not to break things packager :)
<cj> ah.  well you've got newer stuff than debian has.  it would be nice to keep your stuff in the debian package repo
<cj> okay, so let's work from the ubuntu 0.1.8 source package
<cj> moment
<sshaw> cj: I'm not opposed to that, but I didn't really do all the work.. Don't want to steal the credit
<cj> from what I understand, you don't even have an RCS for your work, though ;)
<sshaw> yup, its called different directories ;)
<cj> runaway
<cj> could I get your patches?
<sshaw> cj: I could zip them for you ;)
<sshaw> cj: the patch is in the mono svn... one sec
<cj> sure!  cjac@colliertech.org
<cj> I've pulled from mono svn recently.  the svn uri would work, too
<sshaw> http://anonsvn.mono-project.com/viewvc/trunk/uia2atk/build/patches/at-spi2-atk.diff?view=log
<cj> got it
<sshaw> cj: ok, request sent
<cj> what version of the tarball are you trying to apply the patches to?
<sshaw> sorry, 0.1.8
<cj> it doesn't apply cleanly for me
<cj> or maybe I'm applying it after running debian/rules
<sshaw> cj: it needs to be applied and then have autoreconf and intltools run against it
<cj> makes sense
<cj> so you need to add some more rules to debian/rules
<sshaw> the patch adds a gnome schema file as well as translations
<cj> add 'rm configure' to clean
<cj> and add configure as a dep in build
<sshaw> I don't see a clean section
<cj> and make a target for 'configure' that runs automake -a and autoconf
<cj> oh, and intltool
<sshaw> what are the current versions for those tools
<cj> I have...
<cj> ii  automake                              1:1.11.1-1
<cj> ii  autoconf                              2.65-3ubuntu1
<cj> ii  intltool                              0.41.0-0ubuntu1
<cj> but that patch doesn't apply when I dpkg-src -x at-spi2-atk_0.1.8-1~pre1.dsc
<cj> is that the version of the .dsc you have?
<sshaw> cj:  yeah
<sshaw> ok, finally got those added.  Had to respond to an email
<cj> http://paste2.org/p/802881
<sshaw> it needs to be patch -p1
<cj> add those to debian/control in the build-deps section
<cj> k
<sshaw> oh, forgot about the rules file
<cj> cool
<sshaw> do I need to create a clean: section?
<cj> yeah
<cj> I think there's something more debian-friendly
<cj> but I don't know what it is
<cj> ask #debian-cli review before uploading
<cj> but it will work well enough for now
<sshaw> override_dh_auto_clean: or something
<cj> yeah, that
<sshaw> cj: I probably won't upload anything until 0.1.9
<sshaw> as this patch will completely disappear in couple weeks
<cj> ok
<sshaw> I don't want to upload something temporary
<cj> have configure depend on patch
<sshaw> I'm not sure I follow
<cj> you don't want to generate the configure script until your Makefile.am files have been patched
<sshaw> right, I'm just not sure how to translate that into debian/rules
<cj> debian/rules is a Makefile
<cj> so maybe configure: patch\n\t...
<sshaw> cj: I think I might have it
 * sshaw tests
<cj> :)
<sshaw> fingers crossed
<sshaw> ... fail
<cj> :)
<sshaw> not sure why yet
<sshaw> had a typo
<sshaw> but now I'm getting a different error
<sshaw> and the wrong version on a package
<sshaw> I think I'm making progress here :)
<cj> heh
<sshaw> and the next error, not sure about is config.status: error: cannot find input file: `po/Makefile.in.in'
<cj> it builds for me after patching ; autoreconf -i ; intltoolize ; ./configure make
<sshaw> I think I might have seen that before, just not sure where
<cj> that's intltoolize
<sshaw> oh crap
<sshaw> yup
<sshaw> I know that ;)
<sshaw> just testing you ;)
<cj> do I pass?
<sshaw> yup, better than me :)
<sshaw> largely because I'm being extremely creative today when it comes to spelling
<sshaw> looks promising
<sshaw> cj: since I'm adding schema stuff and i18n, do I need to do anything special in the rules file to handle them?
<cj> 'schema stuff'?
<sshaw> gnome schema file
<cj> I'd have to look at the diff
<cj> moment
<sshaw> cj: what command should I be using to check the build and then sign it?  I've been running debuild -S
<cj> at-spi2.schemas.in is processed by configure and produces at-spi2.schemas
<sshaw> something like that
<cj> debuild is good
<sshaw> it passed the first time, but now its blowing up on me with a bunch of errors
<sshaw> is there a way to 'clean' it?
<cj> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<cj> are you applying the patch with quilt?
<sshaw> yeah
<cj> clean should remove the applied patches
<cj> nwo is the timme where I would use git status to check what all has changed ;)
<sshaw> debuild removed it
<sshaw> show off :)
<sshaw> dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to at-spi2-atk-0.1.8/atk-adaptor/adaptor/.libs/libatk_bridge_adaptors_la-cache-adaptor.o: binary file contents changed
<cj> sshaw: add that to your clean list
<Laney> why is that in your source tarball?
<sshaw> that's one of many
<cj> what Laney said
<sshaw> I doubt it is.  It seems like the build env is polluted
<Laney> upstream's clean rule should sort that out
<sshaw> this happened after it built successfully the first time
<cj> sshaw: your patch added a new .c file, did you add the .c file to the Makefile's clean variable?
<cj> or DISTCLEAN or something
<sshaw> I would have assumed
<sshaw> its not actually my patch
<cj> sshaw: you don't have your .orig tarball in ..?
<sshaw> I do
<sshaw> at-spi2-atk_0.1.8.orig.tar.gz
<cj> is at-spi2-atk-0.1.8/atk-adaptor/adaptor/.libs/libatk_bridge_adaptors_la-cache-adaptor.o in that tarball?
<sshaw> no
<cj> tar tfvz at-spi2-atk_0.1.8.orig.tar.gz | grep 'o$'
<sshaw> nothing
<cj> then I dunno ;)
<cj> Laney: any idea what's going on?
<sshaw> did I corrupt the jail?
<sshaw> is my overriding the clean section causing problems?
<cj> any chance you
<cj> erhm...
<cj> I was going to ask if you could keep revision logs using git
<cj> it would be easier to debug that way
<sshaw> git init .
<sshaw> I suppose I could
<cj> okay.  could you rewind and do the git init . on the package you're starting from
<cj> ?
<cj> and then make modifications to debian/rules, debian/control, debian/patches/*, etc?
<sshaw> I ran a make clean and it seems to be running now
<Laney> show me your rules file please
<sshaw> sure, one sec
<sshaw> http://paste2.org/p/803259
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you probably need to put dh_auto_configure at the bottom of that override
<Laney> erm, dh_auto_clean
<sshaw> sorry, say that again
<sshaw> dh_clean at the bottom of dh_auto_clean?
<Laney> no no
<Laney> dh_auto_clean is the debhelper script to take care of running make clean, basically (see the manpage)
<Laney> but you've overriden the place where it would normally be called
<Laney> and not put it back in
<sshaw> oh
<sshaw> where is it normally called?
<Laney> when you insert an override target
<Laney> it replaces debhelper's default behaviour with what you specify
<Laney> but what you want here is "do this extra cleanup, then do what you would do normally", isn't it?
<sshaw> right
<Laney> so you need to tell it to run dh_auto_clean too
<sshaw> oh oh, I think I'm starting to see
<sshaw> so, the dh_clean is wrong and needs to be moved to the bottom and changed to dh_auto_clean
<Laney> yeah sure
<Laney> I guess dh_clean is run elsewhere anyway
<sshaw> sorry, brb
<sshaw>  wow, what craziness.  I'm really sorry about that
<Laney> hmm?
<sshaw> Laney: just some crazy things that I wasn't expecting just happened that pulled my attention from this
<Laney> ha, such is life
<sshaw> Laney: yeah
<sshaw> its like a box of chocolates :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-01
<Amaranth> Crap, people have saved sessions with compiz.real in them
<vish> Amaranth: Bug #498203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498203 in gnome-session "Session starts without any window manager , if saved session is broken" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498203
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-02
<Drecondius> Hello
<Drecondius> anybody here that can answer a question?
<miha> i hope gnome/ubuntu will one day understand it's ugly to pack useless addon software in core package. i'd prefer thunderbird to evolution, but how to remove evolution without removign gnome. same for 2 obsolete mozilla derivates... if ubuntu had market share half of M$ you'd face huge trials for this :D
<jpds> miha: You can't, evolution forms a central part of GNOME?
<miha> well IE makes central part of windows, but M$ was forced to offer choice.
<miha> windows update only works with IE
<miha> still users can remove IE :D
<miha> jpds not that i care about wasting GB's.. just a thought
<jpds> miha: I still think it's a GNOME uptream problem, not ours.
<joaopinto> miha, I am not sure what you are refering to, you can safely remove evolution
<joaopinto> jpds, upstream are our problems too, it works on both directions
<jpds> I've just tried here, and it seems to only want to remove evolution-* packages.
<JanC> miha: you can easily remove evolution without removing all of gnome?
<miha> cool. ok, what about emphaty and emphiphany (cant find that package) ?
<miha> :D
<miha> pidgin will go to, there's no match for amsn :D
<switchgirl> anyone found a fix for Bug 569543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569543 in gwibber "Could not identify preference: username Could not identify preference: session_key failure yet authed for services" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569543
<switchgirl> ?
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> my gnome theme randomly fails to apply on login, what log should I check and which package should I file the bug against ?
<desrt> is anyone else experiencing indicator-applet growing to eat 10GB of memory?
<JanC> joaopinto: sounds like the gnome settings daemon doesn't load (correctly) or something
<joaopinto> JanC, I have checked .xsessions-error and there was an error about gnome settings
<joaopinto> I will file a bug on the next occurrence, the issue is not 100% reproducible, happened on 3/6 boots today
<ccheney> anyone know why lucid can't play back hdv format anymore?
<joaopinto> when the problem happens there are other gnome session startup apps which fail, like tomboy, reporting that tomboy dbus is not available
 * ccheney is working on tracking down when it broke
<JanC> joaopinto: it's related to programs in the session being started in parallel I think (which makes things faster, but sometimes causes weird issues like that)
<joaopinto> JanC, do you know if there is a bug report about it ?
<JanC> some sort of race condition I suppose
<JanC> I suppose there are many  ☺
<JanC> but no idea about a master bug or such
<joaopinto> I have noted that gnome-do sometimes dos not start on the startup, I guess it might be related
<ccheney> it appears gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly between 9.04 and 9.10 dropped support for HDV
 * ccheney checks to see if this is a regression from hardy-lucid
<ccheney> annoying in any case, i can't play my video camera video anymore, hadn't tried in a while since my move and it doesn't work anymore :-\
<ccheney> it looks like between 9.04 and 9.10 it actually started detecting what type of video it is, but then stopped playing it
<ccheney> yea worked in 8.04 also
<ccheney> so this appears to be a issue of better detection then refusal to play, and/or code was removed
 * ccheney checks 9.10 again closer to see if it did work there
<ccheney> prior to 9.10 it did not detect the video well enough so you had to manually install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly to play it, now it does detect it but says there is no codec to play it
<mdeslaur> ccheney: what progress :)
<ccheney> mdeslaur: yea
<ccheney> mdeslaur: looking at 9.10 closer to make sure the codec didn't maybe just move somewhere
 * ccheney looks in changelog also to see if it was purposely broken
<ccheney> nothing in debian changelog at least
<ccheney> and no noticable bugs in debian or ubuntu about it
<ccheney> we just pull directly from debian apparently so i guess i should ping him to see
<ccheney> hmm actually it did work if i just cancel out of the screen that tells me i need another codec
<ccheney> very weird
<ccheney> hmm now it doesn't play anymore, wtf
<ccheney> ok I got it to play but it does tell me it doesn't have the codec to play and seems a little crashy, played fine on 9.04 and before without the claim of no codec
<ccheney> so it seems to be primarily it has no clue it already has the codec to play and complains for every file it attempts to play
<ccheney> if you ignore the complaint it then does work
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-25
<jpastore> Can someone point me to documentation on enabling a second video card?
<nessita> hello everyone
<josvuk> Hi
<josvuk> where is some documentation how ubuntu-desktop boots up I have to find out something which I would automate?
<nessita> pitti: hey there, question: joshuahoover mentioned to me that the fix for bug #709494 (maverick patch) is good to go. Can I have the upload at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.9/+merge/57380 sponsored?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client "[SRU] Missing user's name field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<zyga> hi, could anyone point me to hints on how to use bzr builddeb with pristine-tar?
<rickspencer3> hey all
<mterry> rickspencer3, hi
<rickspencer3> mterry, just me and you today?
<rickspencer3> :)
<mterry> maybe  :)
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, I'm there too
<rickspencer3> hi cyphermox!
<cyphermox> hey
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, getting nice feedback on the nm-applet as indicator?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, except some complaining on twitter the other day, yes
<cyphermox> or more precisely, not in a timeframe where I could have done anything about it, more or less
<rickspencer3> what was the complaint? and why did they use twitter?
<cyphermox> it was that the menu was convoluted or something like that, let me look it up
<cyphermox> as for twitter, I don't know. there were some positive responses to it too
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, nm
<rickspencer3> if they were using twitter they just wanted to say something, they weren't trying to help
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> mterry, any omgbroken things I can help with or is it mostly testing?
<mterry> cyphermox, I've been doing a little testing, but also picking at some appmenu bugs that didn't make it for release
<mterry> cyphermox, so nothing omg
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> seems like things are rebuilding for now
<kenvandine> nessita, i just noticed ubuntuone-control-panel doesn't have a depends or recommends for gir1.2-unity-3.0
<kenvandine> nessita, is there a bug filed about that yet?
<nessita> kenvandine: u1cp does not depend on that package, u1client recommends it to have unity integration
<nessita> kenvandine: u1cp is supposed to work without that package, is not the case?
<kenvandine> nessita, it work with it yes
<kenvandine> but tested on a new install
<kenvandine> it doesn't have that
<kenvandine> so no unity progress bar
<nessita> kenvandine: u1cp depends on u1client, which recommends the unity package
<nessita> kenvandine: do you install recommends?
<kenvandine> those should get installed in a new install
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> just confirmed it is a recommends in u1-client
<kenvandine> nessita, just checked the manifest file on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> gir1.2-unity-3.0 isn't on it
<nessita> is not in the CD? oh
<nessita> is... complicated then
<nessita> kenvandine: I'm not sure how to fix this :-/ (if there's a fix)
<kenvandine> it is puzzling... i thought recommends made it on the CD :/
<kenvandine> nessita, i am asking about it in #ubuntu-release
<kenvandine> nessita, gir1.2-unity-3.0 (>= 3.8.4-0ubuntu3) is the recommends
<kenvandine> 3.8.4-0ubuntu1 is what we have in the archive
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> hm
<dobey> doh
<nessita> dobey: ?
<kenvandine> updated version of recommends
<kenvandine> without dropping the ubuntu rev :/
<dobey> yeah, i thought i did. doh :(
<kenvandine> dobey, can you do a SRU for that and make sure there is a release note for it?
<dobey> sad
<dobey> kenvandine: is there a bug for this?
<kenvandine> dobey, i am filing it now :)
<dobey> faster, i'm already at the (LP: # point in dch -i :)
<kenvandine> dobey, just a sec, got distracted
<kenvandine> dobey, bug 770379
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770379 in ubuntuone-client "Recommends wrong version of gir1.2-unity-3.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770379
<dobey> now where to put it
 * dobey really wants to put it on CD
<dobey> but alas
<dobey> guess i have to upload to -proposed
<kenvandine> yeah, -proposed
<kenvandine> dobey, make sure it gets noted in the release notes :(
<dobey> i have no idea how to ensure that
 * dobey pings someone who does
<dobey> i wish dpkg would complain about that in lint on the source
<hallyn> looking at gnome-terminal, I see where things like PopupOpenLink are added to the right-click popup menu.  Is there a way for me to add an entry of my own?
<hallyn> (I want to be able to call a script on any number when preceded by '#')
<Budd> Somehow, my ssh-agent carries a bunch of keys that I didn't explicitly add. Once I add three of my own, ssh logins fail due to too many key failures.
<Budd> (because it's trying all the built-in keys first)
<Budd> Also ssh-add -D only erases the keys I added; the mystery keys remain.
<hallyn> (nm i'll go ahead and do a custom appindicator with the pythong bindings, even better)
<evaluate> Hello.
<evaluate> There is a pretty heavy bug in an application in natty that may be solved by a tiny patch. Is there a possibility to include such a patch before the final release or would it have to wait for after the release?
<mainerror> heavy bug, tiny patch? Which bug is it?
<evaluate> I am the upstream maintainer (in Debian) and I would do an upload to solve it there, I'm just afraid it might not make it in time for the final release of natty...
<evaluate> It's bug #702316
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702316 in libappindicator "Generic Libindicate fallback support breaks applications (such as clipit) on non-Unity WMs/DEs" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702316
<evaluate> The bug can be solved by commenting/taking out line 569 in main.c
<evaluate> Here's the 'patch': http://pastebin.com/n7veEAVv
<evaluate> It would be really nice if this could be included before the final release.
<AlanBell> what is the thing that does this boot splash image? http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/bootsplash.png
<AlanBell> it is something before plymouth
<bryceh> AlanBell, good question; grub maybe?
<AlanBell> well it is on the CD and that doesn't use grub
<AlanBell> isolinux perhaps
<chrisccoulson> pitti, do you plan to copy the remaining langpacks in the ubuntu-langpack PPA this week?
<chrisccoulson> (hi btw) :)
<AlanBell> syslinux package I think
<nessita> pitti: hey there, question: joshuahoover mentioned to me that the fix for bug #709494 (maverick patch) is good to go. Can I have the upload at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.9/+merge/57380 sponsored?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client "[SRU] Missing user's name field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<tedg> mterry, Cimi__ is saying that appmenu-gtk needs to look for "eclipse" instead of "Eclipse"
<tedg> mterry, Did the title-case check work for you?
<mterry> tedg, yeah, it works for me.  Just retested it today, after someone commented in upstream bug report
<mterry> tedg, how about you?
<tedg> mterry, I don't have it installed, Cimi__ said it didn't work for him.
<tedg> Let me install it.
<chrisccoulson> hi mterry, tedg!
<mterry> tedg, hrm
<chrisccoulson> are you guys working today?
<mterry> chrisccoulson, hi!  yeah
<chrisccoulson> awww :(
<chrisccoulson> i bet it's been quiet in here hasn't it?
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Howdy, yes.  Not a holiday in the US.  It has been quiet (not complaining) ;-)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, not so bad, doing my patch piloting and in a developer board meeting now.  (They *might* make it to my core-dev app, but unlikely)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> well, all the best for that :)
<chrisccoulson> i need to do more core-dev app at some point
<tedg> Wow, eclipse is huge.
<tedg> (with all the deps)
<tedg> I'm actually not sure I have the disk space for this.
<tedg> We'll see what happens.
<chrisccoulson> tedg, i haven't really had much of a holiday here (if that makes you feel any better) ;)
<chrisccoulson> i spent most of the day washing, polishing and waxing my car
<chrisccoulson> and now my back is hurting ;)
<stgraber> mterry: the idea is to extend the meeting to 2 hours if DMB members are still around so we can process the backlog
<tedg> chrisccoulson, No, in fact it doesn't ;-)
<mterry> stgraber, cool.  I'm in no rush and appreciate the board's efforts among chronic underattendence!
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> tedg, i didn't even drink any beer today
<chrisccoulson> it feels like a wasted holiday
<highvoltage> p/win 26
<tedg> mterry, Eclipse hits the blacklist fine for me.  The menus are in the window...
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson; you mean for lucid?
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> for natty
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I killed the build as it was interrupted by my natty run
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we don't have PPA langpacks for natty
<DBO> ping RAOF
<pitti> oh!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so that's where they ended up
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I uploaded them to natty proper, yes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah, i see now.
<mterry> tedg, yeah, so I don't know what the issue is...  is there a different way of running eclipse that fools the blacklist?  (ala emacs vs emacs23)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, some were uploaded just a short while ago :)
<tedg> mterry, Perhaps if you don't install from the package?
<mterry> tedg, oh maybe...  I would have assumed it would be the same, but that is a good guess
<tedg> mterry, I don't know really.
 * mterry doesn't want to compile eclipse from source to find out
 * mterry is core-dev now!   w000t!
<tremolux> mterry: woo hoo!!  congrats!!
<bryceh> mterry, awesome graz
<pitti> night everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-26
<RAOF> DBO: Pong
<DBO> so uhhh
<DBO> sqlite3 + banshee + initial music import == massive fail
<DBO> I am told you know something about this
<RAOF> Insomuch as I've touched Banshee code in the past, I guess.
<RAOF> What part is massive fail?
<DBO> the sqlite queries tend towards taking infinite time
<DBO> so at first they are fast
<DBO> but pretty soon they take 5 seconds a pop
<DBO> until they are taking 30/40 seconds a pop
<DBO> at which point I usually give up and stop trying to see how bad it will get
<lifeless> missing index perhaps
<lifeless> that or contention
<DBO> well I am testing this by deleting the banshee db
<DBO> so I doubt an index issue (seeing as I seem to be the only one effected)
<RAOF> Hm.  I'll delete my library and give it a whirl.
<RAOF> Actually, first I'll relocate so I can bask in the verandah sun.
<DBO> basking
<DBO> fabio
<RAOF> DBO: How big is your library, exactly?  Mine's 2K to the nearest order of magnitude, and while I noticed that the import paused a couple of times, it completed in not much more than IOwait.
<DBO> 11k
<DBO> RAOF, I get through about 3k before any slowdown is evident
<RAOF> Yeah, that'd be right.
<RAOF> I only ever get bugs that I can't reproduce :P
<DBO> i literally let it run 8 hours
<DBO> it never finished
<RAOF> Meep!
<DBO> its like every 2 minutes I get half way there
<DBO> its frustrating as hell
<DBO> "okay only 20 more..." 4 hours later... "only 10 more"
<DBO> 100% CPU the whole time
<RAOF> Oh, so the problem you see isn't periodic pauses, but the actual per-file import time increasing?
<DBO> more precisely
<DBO> its when it seems do the recalculation of the smart playlists
<DBO> those SQL query calls take longer and longer each time they happen
<DBO> RAOF, this one in particular: [2 Debug 17:02:38.432] Executed in 6177ms SELECT COUNT(*), SUM(CoreTracks.FileSize), SUM(CoreTracks.Duration) FROM CoreTracks CROSS JOIN CoreArtists,CoreAlbums, CoreSmartPlaylistEntries WHERE CoreArtists.ArtistID = CoreTracks.ArtistID AND CoreAlbums.AlbumID = CoreTracks.AlbumID  AND  CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.TrackID = CoreTracks.TrackID AND CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.SmartPlaylistID = 6
<DBO> (note how long that took, that was after 2.5k)
<RAOF> Right.
<DBO> eventually that tends towards insane numbers
<broder> wait...isn't cross join n^2?
<RAOF> Aha!  Someone with actual SQL knowledge!
<broder> i did web dev in a past life :-P
<lifeless> its array multiplication
<broder> err, fine - so it's O(nm) :-P
<DBO> the two statements that had that issue were both cross joins
<lifeless> I play a web dev in my office
<DBO> that is one thing I noticed
<lifeless> RAOF: fyi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Join_(SQL)#Cross_join
<lifeless> its an odd syntax to use here
<lifeless> because from foo,bar,quux is a cross join anyway
<broder> i can't see any reason you'd want a cross join at all
<broder> it seems like you'd want to start at the CoreSmartPlaylistEntries and left join your way over to CoreTracks
<lifeless> CoreArtists.ArtistID = CoreTracks.ArtistID constraints it to be an inner join anyway
<lifeless> CoreAlbums.AlbumID = CoreTracks.AlbumID ditto
<broder> err, right
<lifeless> CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.TrackID = CoreTracks.TrackID ditto
<broder> although who knows if sqlite's planner is smart enough to adjust joins based on where clauses
<lifeless> so possibly a sqlite bogon
<lifeless> the explicit CROSS JOIN *might* be confusing it
<broder> shouldn't those be on/using clauses?
<lifeless> broder: equivalent as far as results are concerned
<broder> lifeless: results, yes. planning, possibly not
<lifeless> using a cross join and constraining in the where is often better for prostgresql's planner
<lifeless> (implicit cross vs explicit cross)
<lifeless> broder: yeah, agreeing with you
<lifeless> oh wow
<lifeless> its stupid
<lifeless> AND CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.SmartPlaylistID = 6
<lifeless> ^ I *bet* you it runs that for each playlist
<lifeless> rather than group by
<lifeless> its nearly guaranteed to be table scanning
<lifeless> anyhow
<DBO> you all need bigger music libraries it seems
<lifeless> DBO: I don't use banshee ;)
<DBO> lifeless, dogfooding is an artform
<lifeless> DBO: do you have the sqlite file handy?
<lifeless> DBO: I'm a cat person
<DBO> oh i forgot to mention on other REALLY weird thing
<DBO> if you do it manually
<DBO> its fast
<lifeless> DBO: besides which, i got tired of fixing upstream evolution performance bugs.
<DBO> if you restart banshee and import more files
<DBO> its fast
<lifeless> DBO: I was going to ask if you had the sqlite file handy
<DBO> i do
<lifeless> DBO: but that kindof points at concurrency / contention
<lifeless> anyhow
<DBO> i just figured you were going to try the query by hand
<lifeless> how long do these take to run:
<lifeless> SELECT COUNT(*), SUM(CoreTracks.FileSize), SUM(CoreTracks.Duration) FROM CoreTracks CROSS JOIN CoreArtists,CoreAlbums, CoreSmartPlaylistEntries WHERE
<lifeless>              CoreArtists.ArtistID = CoreTracks.ArtistID AND CoreAlbums.AlbumID = CoreTracks.AlbumID  AND  CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.TrackID = CoreTracks.TrackID AND CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.SmartPlaylistID = 6
<lifeless> SELECT COUNT(*), SUM(CoreTracks.FileSize), SUM(CoreTracks.Duration) FROM CoreTracks , CoreArtists,CoreAlbums, CoreSmartPlaylistEntries WHERE
<lifeless>              CoreArtists.ArtistID = CoreTracks.ArtistID AND CoreAlbums.AlbumID = CoreTracks.AlbumID  AND  CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.TrackID = CoreTracks.TrackID AND CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.SmartPlaylistID = 6
<lifeless> to start with - the same query by hand to vet the test environment, and a simpler equivalent to see if th eplanner is at fault
<DBO> first one is very quick
<DBO> second one is just as quick
<lifeless> SELECT COUNT(*), SUM(CoreTracks.FileSize), SUM(CoreTracks.Duration) FROM coreartists inner join coretracks on
<lifeless>              CoreArtists.ArtistID = CoreTracks.ArtistID inner join corealbums on CoreAlbums.AlbumID = CoreTracks.AlbumID  inner join coresmartplaylistentries on  CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.TrackID = CoreTracks.TrackID AND CoreSmartPlaylistEntries.SmartPlaylistID = 6
<lifeless> just for kicks and giggles
<broder> are there potentially any library/sqlite/etc options you could tweak to make it do weird things?
<DBO> lifeless, again very quick
<lifeless> broder: use it from two threads/processes at once
<lifeless> you can also set various pragmas, but the only go-slow knobs I know of are:
<lifeless>  - missing indices
<lifeless>  - concurrent use
<lifeless>  - [very rare] planner issues
<DBO> missing indices would effect it even when queried by hand
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> and its  atable scan anyway, so unlikely.
<lifeless> which is why I'm coming back to concurrency
<lifeless> the stop-and-start-and-its-good hints at that too
<DBO> why is that?
<RAOF> I do believe that the smark playlist scan is on a timer.
<lifeless> DBO: why is what?
<lifeless> DBO: its a table scan because its doing a count of the world.
<DBO> lifeless, why does the stop/start thing hit at it
<DBO> hint*
<lifeless> ah
<DBO> RAOF, if its a timer... and it was getting slower
<lifeless> because after each commit to sqlite
<DBO> if it ever got slower than the timer...
<DBO> oh my...
<lifeless> the db is in a stable state
<broder> looking at the sqlite docs, replacing most of those where clauses with on clauses would change how sqlite plans the query
<lifeless> compaction isn't automatic and would probably be nicable
<broder> sqlite processes on/using when it loads data for the join, and it doesn't process where clauses until later
<lifeless> broder: its a table scan though, almost certainly)
<DBO> you guys are wizards
<lifeless> DBO: sqlite only lets one process write to the db at aonce
<DBO> all I wanted to do was whine about banshee sucking the big one
<lifeless> and unless you use sqlite3 and make sure your db format is set correctly won't let readers in either
 * RAOF wanted a distraction from grepping through 23GiB of dmesg
<lifeless> RAOF: how about a 23GiB sqlite file?
<RAOF> lifeless: Nothing in the X stack is likely to generate that, so I don't have to care about it :P
<DBO> RAOF, whats going on with X?
<lifeless> RAOF: I can totally make a patch for you.
<DBO> still working on that hardlock with intel?
<lifeless> RAOF: also, doom-power-manager-memory-leaks.
<RAOF> lifeless: They're still happening for you?  And I still can't seem to reproduce them.
<lifeless> RAOF: yes, but not every day.
<RAOF> DBO: Yeah.  It's actually not a hardlock.  When dpms state gets toggled it's possible for the vblank code to go all doolally, and so the vblank event never gets sent.
<lifeless> RAOF: I suspect its when I am switching batteries around, or when it falls out.
<lifeless> which reminds me to ring lenovo and whinge about that
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Well, I'll do more battery switching today then.
<lifeless> RAOF: no panic
<DBO> RAOF, some days, you really earn the title of "Fabio" :D
<lifeless> RAOF: I have a workaround
<RAOF> That's a funny sql statement?  Why does it qualify with WHERE 1=1?
<lifeless> RAOF: context ?
<RAOF> lifeless: http://pastebin.ca/2050675
<RAOF> (Sorry for the delay, IRC went mad)
<lifeless> RAOF: probably a bad ORM
<lifeless> RAOF: we do similar whackiness in lp
<RAOF> Heh.
<lifeless> its used as a noop to force default where clauses to be removed with sqlobject, for instance
<rickspencer3_> hi all
<mterry> bertiewooster, you having a gin&tonic or something?
<bertiewooster> mterry, yes, a bit of the g and t, for bracing of the brain ...
<bertiewooster> ah screw it, I can't pull it off
<mterry> :)
<bertiewooster> could probably do a better jeeves ;)
<mterry> Now I'm thirsty for a g&t
<bertiewooster> hehe
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<alex3f> good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<duanedesign> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duanedesign, chrisccoulson, alex3f
<duanedesign> didrocks: do you know if rodrigo will be in togay?
<duanedesign> today*
<didrocks> duanedesign: I think he should be around later, yeah
<duanedesign> :)
 * pitti reminds himself about the weekly reminder
<pitti> hey didrocks, morning chrisccoulson
<pitti> did you guys have some nice holidays?
<didrocks> hey pitti! how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: I got very little sleep over the weekend, but recovering :) good otherwise
<didrocks> pitti: 3 wonderful and sunny days there, yeah! :-) and you?
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> too many packages?
<pitti> didrocks: same here; we met a lot of friends, and had our traditional family hike on Sunday
<pitti> didrocks: no, went out late every night to meet friends, and got up early
<pitti> and had to squeeze in some packing, too :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh :-) hope the week will be quiet so that you can recover!
<pitti> as quiet as a release week can be
<didrocks> right :-)
<didrocks> pitti, RAOF: seem on bug #728745 that people are experimenting freezes with some nvidia cards. Installing 173 instead of currrent fixes this for them (right now, I blacklist unity/compiz for them)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728745 in nux "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728745
<RAOF> Hurray :/
<pitti> didrocks: interesting; but seems there's not much we can do about this at this point?
<pitti> except perhaps for release-noting it, that it might be worth trying the older version
<didrocks> pitti: well, as they are balcklisted, they need to add the env variable as well
<didrocks> I'm blacklisting more and more cards meanwhile, the choice of card is done on nvidia side?
<pitti> didrocks: how do you mean, the "choice of card"?
<didrocks> pitti: like, this card uses the nvidia current driver, or the 173, or …
<RAOF> IIUC jockey will recommend the most recent driver that claims to handle the card.
<RAOF> So, that'd be nvidia-current.
<pitti> didrocks: right
<pitti> the drivers themselves have a list of supported vendor/product IDs
<pitti> didrocks: ^ you can see these with apt-cache show nvidia-current
<pitti> or nvidia-173, etc.
<pitti> the "Modaliases:" line
<didrocks> pitti: you mean, the insane long line? :-)
<pitti> yes
<didrocks> thanks, I'll know now how to check that list :-)
<pitti> didrocks: it's for the purpose of things like jockey, not really for human consumption :)
<pitti> didrocks: just filtering out the product IDs should make it a lot shorter
<didrocks> RAOF: pitti: do you think we can have a look in a SRU to change it for those detected card? (at least, for those who reported that installing 173 worked)
<RAOF> That would make it impossible to install nvidia-current on those cards though, right?
<pitti> didrocks: possible in theory, but we would break the driver for everyone else
<didrocks> RAOF: right, but seems that unity and compiz session are not in a good state (looking at the bug report) with those card
<pitti> (Kubuntu, GNOME classic, gamers, etc.)
<didrocks> so not sure if it's unity specific or a more 3D handling issue with the driver + card
<didrocks> well, let's keep it on track
<RAOF> pitti: I'm looking at bug #664920 as a part of patch-piolting.  There's an obviously-safe patch available, and it's upstream.  Is that SRUable?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664920 in pygtk "SRU: 100% CPU usage when calling a child process from a python script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664920
<pitti> RAOF: yes, that looks fine
<pitti> RAOF: not sure how much it hurts and whether it should also go to lucid/maverick
<RAOF> Not sure whether it *hits* Lucid.
<RAOF> It seems like it hits relatively high-profile apps like Deluge, though.
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: good morning
<jbicha> links like apt:abiword now open in Software Center, does this break what you intended with ubufox?
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<pitti> seb128: did you have some nice holidays?
<seb128> hey pitti, hey desktopers
<seb128> pitti, excellent, thanks! splendid weather and quite some outside and relaxing time
<seb128> what about you?
<pitti> seb128: similar; I met a lot of friends, and we had our traditional family hike on Sunday
<pitti> very little sleep :)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, how are you?  had a nice 3 days off?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, very sunny, a lot of walking in forest and enjoying the city :-) very relaxing thanks!
<didrocks> seems you had some nice time as well :)
<seb128> great! ;-)
<RAOF> Howdie seb128!
<seb128> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Pretty good :)
<seb128> how is natty looking btw?
<RAOF> Less lazy than the other .au-ers, who have today off, too ;)
<lifeless> RAOF: you're in perth now right?
<RAOF> lifeless: No, Hobart
<jibel> dpm, didrocks , bug 758621 is not nice, is it a problem with translation not being exported or not integrated with this dialog ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 758621 in gnome-session "Need translated fallback message in gnome-session" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758621
<lifeless> RAOF: ah, returned home :>
<RAOF> Natty's looking pretty good.  There are a couple of known bugs; I've got a handle on chrisccoulson's ‘unity hang’ bug, and will test a fix tomorrow.
<RAOF> lifeless: Yup :)
<RAOF> lifeless: Also, Perth's too flat.  And hot!
<chrisccoulson> good morning RAOF, pitti, didrocks, seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm good thanks, although not very rested from the long weekend
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<didrocks> jibel: it's exported normally, let me check
<didrocks> hey again chrisccoulson ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, got a relaxing weekend there ;-)
<dpm> hi jibel, good morning. I'm not sure about that one, I was about to ask didrocks about it myself
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: did you see my question above?
<chrisccoulson> hello again didrocks :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - heh, lucky you ;)
<didrocks> dpm: I use the gnome-session translation tool, let me see
<chrisccoulson> i spent sunday tidying my garden and yesterday cleaning my car
<chrisccoulson> my back feels ruined today ;)
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, no, i didn't see your question
<jbicha> links like apt:abiword now open in Software Center, does this break what you intended with ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> not sure. in any case, there's not much we can do about that
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> no, it shouldn't ubufox calls apturl directly
<chrisccoulson> so, it's ok ;)
<chrisccoulson> and it worked the last time i tried it (and software-center has been the default handler for apt: URI's since maverick anyway)
<chrisccoulson> so it's nothing new
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: apt: links open in SC for me in Firefox
<chrisccoulson> yes, but ubufox calls apturl directly for the plugin installer
<jbicha> oh, so plugins are different?
<chrisccoulson> yes
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm wondering whether to upgrade jo's desktop to natty today
<chrisccoulson> if she leaves the house ;)
<chrisccoulson> see if she notices :)
<RAOF> I'm guessing she'd notice unity!
<chrisccoulson> she might do
<didrocks> bryceh: hey, when you have people reporting blacklisted card, please head them to bug #728745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728745 in nux "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728745
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I subscribed you to bug 769759, seems some XPI files still have a too strict maxVersion?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769759 in language-pack-en-base "English and a few other Firefox langpacks won't work with 4.0.x" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769759
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's fixed with the latest language packs already
<pitti> oh, nice
<chrisccoulson> (or it should be. i didn't check yet)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, indeed; I checked now
<pitti> thanks, closing
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bryceh> didrocks, no, I'll reassign the bug to unity and let you guys sort out what it should be duped to.  I don't expect to get many of these bug reports, and don't want to have to track bugs already closed as fix released.
<didrocks> let's see how many of them we will get…
<bryceh> didrocks, even if we get a lot filed against X, I'll stop triaging the natty X bugs in a couple days and turn attention to oneiric, so you needn't worry about getting flooded with dupes
<didrocks> bryceh: ok, thanks then :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you investigate on bug #765736
<seb128> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765736 in bamf "Thunderbird won't stay in launcher and no quicklist" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765736
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i think i found another issue in bamf. i need to look again just to be sure though
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, I'm fine and you?
<rodrigo_> how was the easter break? :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm great thanks
<seb128> it was excellent ;-) nice weather, relaxing time
<rodrigo_> cool :)
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<rodrigo_> hmm, https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/json-glib/fix-756426/+merge/57474 in LP says it's merged, but lp:ubuntu/maverick/json-glib doesn't have it
<rodrigo_> I guess it's still in the queue?
<rodrigo_> yes, right, it's in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, that's confusing because we don't really commit to those vcs but let the autoimporter do it once the upload is accepted
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> so it's not really merged but it has been handled
<jibel> dpm, didrocks any new on bug 758621 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 758621 in gnome-session "Need translated fallback message in gnome-session" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758621
<didrocks> jibel: we discussed that with dpm, I need someone to confirm it in French (can't reboot right now as I'm syncing unity bugs + bug triage)
<didrocks> jibel: there are French translation, did you try it with them?
<didrocks> g_key_file_get_string (isn't patch to take translations btw?)
<jibel> didrocks, I confirm
<jibel> I tried french and german
<jibel> and noneof them is translated.
<didrocks> jibel: and you confirm having the langpack with the translation installed?
<jibel> didrocks, and before you ask, I tried today's iso :-)
<jibel> german is on the iso
<didrocks> jibel: ok, there are two solutions: I'll wait for the sync to finish and try it myself. Or I can give you a deb which will hopefully fix it if you prefer
<didrocks> (the sync before rebooting the session will still takes a couple of hours)
<jibel> didrocks, well it's on i386 but not amd64 :/ I'm trying with spanish just to be sure.
<didrocks> jibel: I'm on i386, I can give you a package for that hardware shortly
<didrocks> jibel: anyway, seems a nice candidate for a 0-day SRU
<jibel> didrocks, indeed
<chrisccoulson> is anyone able to use language-selector in natty?
<chrisccoulson> i can't install anything with it here because it tries to install the missing gnome-user-guide-xx packages
<pitti> urgh
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is that in response to my last comment? ;)
<pitti> I tried a while ago, but that might have been before the recent ubuntu-docs update
<chrisccoulson> yeah. we need to drop the gnome-user-guide- bit from pkg_depends don't we?
<chrisccoulson> i can't use language-selector at all here :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti - this broke it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-docs/2.91.90+git20110306ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> seems a pretty big change so close to release :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you mind filing a bug for it, to track it for an early SRU?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure, can do
<pitti> I wonder if that actually breaks installation
<pitti> as parts of it are also used in the installer
<didrocks> jibel: fixed FYI, uploading to -proposed
<nessita> hi all, am I in time to propose a fix for bug #769520?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769520 in ubuntu-sso-client "missing dependency on gnome-keyring" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769520
<chrisccoulson> where should firefox be looking for dictionaries? it's currently looking in /usr/share/myspell/dicts, but it seems that not all of our dictionaries install files in to there
<chrisccoulson> ah, pants
<chrisccoulson> that's wrong
<seb128> nessita, hey you ;-)
<seb128> nessita, you should get a sru for it
<nessita> seb128: hey there! ok, np
<seb128> nessita, how are you?
<nessita> seb128: good! I just moved to another house, so I'm a bit overwhelmed with boxes and messes. You?
<seb128> oh, nice ;-) still in the same city ?
<rodrigo_> hey nessita
<seb128> I'm fine thanks, got a nice weekend, relaxing with nice weather
<nessita> yeap, and same neighborhood
<nessita> rodrigo_: hey there! how are you?
<rodrigo_> nessita, fine, still in the same house :-)
<nessita> hehe
<rodrigo_> moving houses is a pita indeed, I remember when I moved last time
<nessita> rodrigo_: yes, is pretty stressing. Not to mention I don't have internet connection there, yet. The provider is taking longer than expected.
<seb128> well for a girl as energetic than nessita it's probably nice, she has something to spend  energy on after sitting for a day on the computer ;-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> nessita, right, that sucks, had the same problem myself, I had to use the local cybercafe for a month or so
<nessita> seb128: speaking of that, my partner is mad at me for trying to organize our boxes until late last night :-/
<seb128> nessita, :-(
<seb128> well soon you will be done with the moving and will enjoy your new house ;-)
<nessita> but yes, I enjoy using  my energy (also) in that :-)
<nessita> yeah
<seb128> do you come to UDS btw?
<nessita> seb128: yes! and I'm also going to the summit, so I'll be leaving Argentina next Monday
<nessita> seb128, rodrigo_: how about you?
<seb128> ok, lot of moving and traveling for you then ;-)
<rodrigo_> nessita, going to UDS, not to the summit
<rodrigo_> I guess you mean the summit before UDS?
<nessita> rodrigo_: yes
<seb128> nessita, I'm going to UDS, I will not be at the summit but I will there with dx at the same time
<nessita> seb128: yes, I still need to find my clothes between the boxes to pack my suitcase. *That* will be fun :-D
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> nessita, you are lucky it's almost summer, just get some t-shirts and you will fine ;-)
<nessita> seb128: duly noted. Another idea for someone in online services was to buy all the clothe there
<nessita> which was very apealing!
<nessita> appealing*
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> "shopping"
<seb128> ;-)
<rodrigo_> nessita, yes, because bringing all the boxes to Budapest doesn't work, right? :-D
<nessita> rodrigo_: right :-D
<rodrigo_> yeah, I thought so :-D
<jibel> didrocks, thanks
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<dobey> mterry: hey, dejadup has built-in code to poke ubuntu one, upstream, right?
<mterry> dobey, sort of.  It has code in deja-dup itself, but the command line tool it relies on doesn't have the bits to actually push/get files yet
<davmor2> the bluetooth icon still isn't showing up in system setting under EN_GB translations by the look of it :(
<dobey> mterry: ah, you mean u1sdtool?
<mterry> dobey, no, I meant duplicity
<mterry> dobey, because the REST API wasn't ready for natty
<dobey> oh
<dobey> mterry: ok. i'm mainly just wanting to use it as an example of 3rd parties developing against u1
<mterry> dobey, code is there, but not visible....  Probably not a good example since no one can see it yet
<dobey> mterry: ok, i added a future tense classifier to my statement then :)
<mterry> dobey, :)  will do it fine for 11.10
<seb128> cjwatson, skaet: hello there
<seb128> so yeah from a desktop team perspective reverting the scrollbars in the classic session would be fine if that's sabdfl or rickspencer3's acked
<rickspencer3> hi seb128 hi
<cjwatson> hi, so we'd like to discuss turning overlay-scrollbar off for classic, on the grounds that even though it isn't part of unity we're setting expectations that the desktop UI will largely be "old stuff" with the "Ubuntu Classic" name
<cjwatson> how this ties into GNOME 3 next cycle I frankly have no idea
<seb128> I would not feel comfortable dropping those without a sabdfl ack since he forced them on us to start
<seb128> cjwatson, right, I dropped appmenu from the classic session around beta2 on the same rational
<cjwatson> I had an unsubstantiated guess that sabdfl might care primarily about unity
<seb128> yes, that would be my guess as well
<cjwatson> sabdfl: are you around?
<seb128> I would prefer rickspencer3 or sabdfl to ack they are fine with it though just in case
<cjwatson> seb128: understood
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I see no reason to worry
<rickspencer3> I don't understand what has changed
<cjwatson> part of the problem is that the Classic session is AFAIK not defined anywhere
<rickspencer3> seb128, has the desktop team received any feedback from users about this
<cjwatson> some people (e.g. skaet) appear to understand it as "keep the major outlines of the UI roughly as they were before"
<rickspencer3> does this appear to be an urgent problem?
<cjwatson> I can't find anywhere where we describe it to users
<cjwatson> it should clearly be in the release notes, and that's probably a tomorrow problem
<seb128> rickspencer3, we didn't get a lot of feedback about the scrollbars either way no
<rickspencer3> so then why is this an issue?
<cjwatson> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2 mentioned it
<seb128> but as cjwatson it's somewhat a matter of defining what classic is supposed to be
<rickspencer3> why are we even having this conversation?
<cjwatson> "There are now three kinds of sessions in gdm: Ubuntu Desktop will run Unity by default and the Ubuntu Classic Session will run gnome-panel. Ubuntu Classic supports all video hardware and video drivers. Ubuntu Desktop requires 3D driver support. Finally, you can force a "2D mode only" with Ubuntu Classic Session (no effect) which has the same interface than the Ubuntu Classic session."
<cjwatson> which is not very explicit and rather jargon
<pitti> I think o-scrollbars checks an env var at some point, so an SRU to set that in the classic or unity session seems feasible
<cjwatson> pitti: technically it's certainly feasible (LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0)
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: I think skaet is bringing this up as a user, at least in part
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, I would prefer that we focus on an awesome release
<rickspencer3> and let this one slide
<rickspencer3> I'm not really seeing it as a bona fide issue at this point
<rickspencer3> users can fairly easily turn this off
<pitti> we also need to check with UX/DX what the intent was
<rickspencer3> and pgraner suggests that a release note about how to do it would be feasible
<pitti> right now the package doesn't make any effort to set its behavior according to the session type
<pitti> i. e. whether it is meant to also change the classic gnome session or not
<rickspencer3> so, may I suggest we focus on testing what we have and ensure that users will get a solid experience, for example look for upgrade bugs and crashers, instead?
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: to be clear, I at least don't see this as a respin issue, but many of the things we typically discuss in these few days end up as early SRUs
<cjwatson> I don't see a conflict between discussing this kind of thing and focusing on an awesome release
<cjwatson> and an awesome release requires awesome release notes, at least
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, that's fine
<cjwatson> nobody seems to have a clear vision of what Classic means, and that seems essential to have in the release notes
<pitti> so far I considered it as "gnome-panel instead of unity"
<pitti> i. e. not as far as stracciatella-session
<didrocks> +1 on pitti (short and concise description)
<pitti> the latter should have standard scrollbars, metacity, etc.
<cjwatson> OK, but I think we need something less jargon for the release notes
<pitti> agreed
<desrt> anyone know where robert ancell is today?
<seb128> it's over his work hours but holidays as well
<dobey> desrt: asleep? :)
<desrt> i suppose that makes sense!
 * desrt hasn't seen him all weekend
<rickspencer3> desrt, I think there was a holiday for them on Mon and Tues, and now it's early early morning on Wednesday for them
<seb128> desrt, he's off this week it seems
<seb128> so next week
<desrt> seb128: ah.  that's closer to what i was expecting
<seb128> or drop him an email
<desrt> ya.  i dropped him a couple
<desrt> he appears to be ignoring his mails
<desrt> good for him :)
<seb128> desrt, it's what time off work is for it seems ;-)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<mterry> seb128, good.  Did you hear I got core-dev yesterday?
<seb128> mterry, is deja-dup supposed to add a "go back to the previous version" to nautilus context menu on any file and location?
<seb128> mterry, no I didn't, congrats!
<mterry> seb128, it does add the context menu to everything, though ideally it would restrict it to only things in your backup.  I just never got around to restricting it.  there's a bug for it
<didrocks> mterry: oh really! nice ;) Hey!
<mterry> didrocks, :)
<seb128> mterry, ok, I just had a "wth" moment trying to figure what was context menu entry was doing when right clicking on an icon on my desktop until I tried and got a deja-dup dialog ;-)
<seb128> (I installed it recently)
<Sweetshark> hi all! Is it ok to set bug 746375 to incomplete as per last comment?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746375 in libreoffice "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in uno_type_sequence_construct()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746375
<seb128> mterry, btw do you get subscription to bugs filtered or do they land in a noisy launchpad box?
<mterry> seb128, I filter
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, you are the maintainer for that package so feel free to deal with bugs the way it works for you, but it's usually fine to use incomplete if it lacks details or infos you need
<seb128> or if it might be fixed and need testing
<seb128> mterry, ok, I Cc-ed on an unity bug in case you were interested
<mterry> seb128, oh I saw that, the drag and drop to startup lists
<mterry> seb128, if you subscribe me especially, it will land in a high-notice filter
<pitti> skaet: as I said before, I think the new scrollbars should be in classic, but not in stracciatella-session; having it in the latter is a bug
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks. I will set to incomplete to urge reporter to comment on the issue.
<pitti> skaet: I'll add a task to bug 766660 to fix it in stracciatella
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 766660 in overlay-scrollbar "[FFE] Switch the ayatana-scrollbar on by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766660
<skaet> pitti,  thanks.  When you say "stracciatella" what should I be translating that to?  ;)
<seb128> pitti, did you see bug #747796 btw?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 747796 in pygobject "gnome-language-selector crashes after a fresh install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747796
<pitti> skaet: apt-cache show gnome-stracciatella-session :)
<skaet> pitti,  will do.
<pitti> seb128: I didn't; I'll have a look after I'm done with my current bug fix (writing the commit message, so that'll be "soon")
<skaet> pitti, will you take a pass at composing the release note for the scroll bars, and what uses should be expecting
<pitti> skaet: can do, yes
<Sweetshark> meh
 * Sweetshark uses tmux to get more stability for his irc session, and not less by tmux itself crashing ....
<pitti> Sweetshark: ever tried bip?
 * pitti has znc running on his server as an IRC proxy
<didrocks> pitti: you left bip?
<pitti> no, I have used znc for years, too lazy to switch
<pitti> it never failed me
<skaet> pitti, draft is up on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes/
<pitti> but I heard that bip is a bit more robust, so might be better for first-timers
<didrocks> bip was working fine when I used it :)
<pitti> skaet: oh, not to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview any more?
<didrocks> just need the intrepid version for some bug fixes to backport to hardy
<skaet> pitti,  yup we're starting the transition to the expected location now,  and reworking it to follow the precedents a bit.
<skaet> Lots of wordsmithing and editing still needed,  so feel free to change beyond.
<skaet> I'd like this change in, so I can take the tone from your comments for the rest of the collateral (announce material, etc.)
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks for the tip. I might have a look at bip later.
<pitti> skaet: I updated the bug report now
<skaet> pitti,  thanks
<pitti> Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter: meeting in 2 mins
<rodrigo_> ok
<cyphermox> zug zug :)
<didrocks> ready ;)
<seb128> hey
 * Sweetshark whistles "the final countdown" by europe
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, was that a warcraft reference?
<pitti> skaet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes?action=diff&rev2=2&rev1=1 -> not sure what level of detail you want?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, it was
<rickspencer3> we're under attack!
<pitti> Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter: meeting time
<Riddell> hi
<pitti> hello everyone!
<cyphermox> forgive the partial insanity, I'm reading packet captures for dhcpv6 stuff
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-04-26
<cyphermox> hey!
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<didrocks> hey
<tremolux> hi!
<pitti> topic list:
<pitti> 1. AWTY?
<pitti> 2. ...
<pitti> 3. PARTY!
<rodrigo_> hi
<didrocks> can we go to 3 directly? :-)
<mterry> hi
<rodrigo_> didrocks, :)
<pitti> WI status and RC bug status look good from my POV
<pitti> is anyone aware of a dealbreaker? if so, please speak up NOW
<pitti> but natty is pretty much what it is now
<pitti> kenvandine, didrocks, and tremolux already sent their partner/unity/software-center reports to the wiki (thanks!), do we need to discuss anything for them?
<didrocks> not for me
<didrocks> we are in a good shape (crossing fingers as well ;))
<tremolux> nothing really more to say for me also
<pitti> Riddell: what's the latest word on the Kubuntu side?
<Riddell> pitti: we're about good to go
<pitti> sweet
<Riddell> although kubuntu-meta needed a -proposed update because a load of language packs disappeared
<pitti> ah, I saw that in #release
<Riddell> but no killer problems
<pitti> Riddell: we should be able to get that to -updates quickly, and rebuild the DVD against that?
<pitti> it's just a seed update and a -meta rebuild, right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> well no seed update needed, just -meta
<pitti> ah
<pitti> ok, cool
<tkamppeter> hi
<pitti> last thing I have is a general call to help with ISO testing, as we needed to do a couple of respins
<pitti> as nobody else has something, let's get ready for the final mile, and get natty out of the door!
<pitti> thanks everyone
<seb128> thanks pitti
<rodrigo_> pitti, so, where are the isos to test? I have a vm where I can do some testing
<pitti> and for the record, I'm such a dork
<chrisccoulson> oh, i just saw bug 760131. that might explain why my laptop barely lasts 1 hour in natty :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760131
<pitti> I booked my Budapest train tickets for next week..
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> rodrigo_: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ is the starting point, it links to images and test reports
<didrocks> thanks pitti ;)
<rodrigo_> ok
 * Sweetshark is slowly tapping his feet.
<Sweetshark> Are we at top 3 already?
<seb128> pitti, you can join the dx sprint this way ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: Thursday :)
<pitti> seb128: nah, I think I'll spend the week with setting up our new flat
<seb128> pitti, seems a better option indeed ;-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: Early train tickets are still better than missing an intercontinental flight. I managed to do that once ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: heh, absolutely
<pitti> didrocks, skaet: ugh, stracciatella-session currently starts unity instead of gnome; ugh
<didrocks> pitti: argh, it should unset the COMPIZ variable I guess
<didrocks> pitti: I can have a look tomorrow into that if you prefer, stilll working on the 0 day SRU
<pitti> didrocks: which one in particular?
<pitti> didrocks: I can work on it, I want to fix it for LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR anyway
<didrocks> pitti: COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE
<pitti> ah
<pitti> didrocks: merci
<didrocks> pitti: de rien :)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: unsetting the profile will not start gnome-panel though?
<didrocks> seb128: unsetting the profile will start the default profile
<didrocks> which is the one in ubuntu classic
<didrocks> and by default, no unity, until the user set it himself of course in ccsm for instance
<seb128> didrocks, well that will not start gnome-panel still?
<didrocks> oh sorry, misread
<seb128> dunno how the stracciatella-session works but it seems it should use another session
<seb128> rather than unsetting the environment
<didrocks> straciatelly should use the classic-gnome.session I guess
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> how?
<pitti> Exec=env -u COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 gnome-session
<pitti> I tried this now
<pitti> disabling the scrollbars works
<skaet> pitti,  ack.
<pitti> and $COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE isn't set any more either
<didrocks> pitti: --session=classic-gnome
<didrocks> ad an arg to gnome-session
<didrocks> as*
<pitti> didrocks: ah, cool; should I still unset $COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE?
<didrocks> see /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-classic.desktop
<pitti> I'm not sure what this really does
<didrocks> pitti: right, you need to unset it
<seb128> didrocks, why? it should not be set if you run gnome-session --session=classic-gnome?
<didrocks> pitti: and in oneiric, we can see so that all this use the session system to avoid this kind of quirks (in the display manager even!)
<didrocks> desktop*
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> now I have both gnome-panel and unity running
<seb128> COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE= LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 gnome-session --session=classic-gnome should work
<seb128> I guess
<pitti> Exec=env -u COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 gnome-session --session=classic-gnome
<pitti> in /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-stracciatella.desktop
<seb128> COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE will not unset it, will it?
<seb128> COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE= rather?
<pitti> seb128: it's not set
<pitti> seb128: "-u" does that
<seb128> hum
<seb128> env | grep COMPIZ ?
<seb128> in the session
<pitti> nothign
<pitti> but actually I think I want to run 2d-gnome anyway
<seb128> is that a fresh user?
<pitti> as compiz isn't vanilla gnome either
<seb128> or an user where you enabled unity via ccsm in the standard profile
<pitti> seb128: no, existing one; I'll try with a fresh one
<pitti> awesome
<pitti> now it works for both existing and fresh user
<seb128> pitti, works?
<pitti> indicators are still there, though
<seb128> not easy way around that
<pitti> but that's our panel configuration I guess, hard to avoid thiose
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: Merci pour votre aide!
<seb128> de rien! ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: mais de rien :-)
<seb128> bah, why does indicator-weather depends on desktopcouch?
<geser> seb128: due to bug 738762 (see also the changelog entry for 11.03.20+repack-0ubuntu2)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 738762 in weather-indicator "indicator-weather crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/desktopcouch/records/server.py: No module named application.server" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738762
<seb128> geser, right, I've seen that, I wonder why they need desktopcouch at all
<seb128> the stupid desktopcouch,erlang eats cpu still it seems, I didn't have it installed for a while and I didn't miss it
<seb128> is usb-creator listed in the compiz alt-tab list for others?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it is here
<seb128> ok, weird
<seb128> well the initial dialog is there
<seb128> not the one you get when writing an iso
<pitti> good night everyone! still need to do some packing tonight
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh, yes, I saw that also a couple of days ago when I used it
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks ;-)
 * kenvandine waves
<rickspencer3> pedro_, hey, around at all?
<pedro_> rickspencer3, hello, yeah
<rickspencer3> hi pedro_
<pedro_> rickspencer3, saw the questions on the gstreamer bug?
<rickspencer3> pedro_, I did
<rickspencer3> thanks
<rickspencer3> I'll work on it later, there is some owrk for me in that question :)
<rickspencer3> pedro_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+bug/771369
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771369 in gnucash "Display corruption/empty ledger" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> ok :-)
<rickspencer3> mdz ran into this today
<rickspencer3> would you please see if you can do some root cause analysis?
<rickspencer3> gnucash is an important problem
<rickspencer3> I'm sure mdz will help
<pedro_> rickspencer3, yes, i'll have a look to it
<rickspencer3> pedro_, of course, if you have other priorities that are pressing, please talk to your manager before you change those priorities around :)
<rickspencer3> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> no problem
<chrisccoulson> DBO - i added a comment to bug 765736, because people are still having matching issues in thunderbird (and other apps)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765736 in bamf "Thunderbird won't stay in launcher and no quicklist" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765736
<chrisccoulson> i think i know what is happening, but you understand this better than me ;)
<DBO> im glad one of us does
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, pedro_: the gnucash problem might be overlay-scrollbar
<DBO> chrisccoulson, I thought I made it fixed so it does fall back
<DBO> let me double check that
<ap> Hello Ubuntu land, does anyone know any Shell commands that I could type to get an application to start automatically every time I login?
<seb128> kenvandine, you saw similar issues due to those?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> but i think that is what i had heard
<kenvandine> LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 gnucash
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> to confirm
<seb128> mdz, ^
<mdz> seb128, thanks, will try right now
<rickspencer3> ap hi, this channel is really for developers who are making Ubuntu, we aren't too good at tech support here, unfortunately
<rickspencer3> ap, have you tried #ubuntu?
<seb128> ap: run gnome-session-properties and use the add button
<seb128> but what rickspencer3 said
<seb128> usually better to use #ubuntu for such questions
<rickspencer3> ap you're welcome to hand out though
<rickspencer3> and if you want to help with Ubuntu, this is a good place to come, too
<kenvandine> mdz, we are preparing an SRU for overlay-scrollbar which includes adding gnucash to the blacklist
<mdz> kenvandine, seb128, that fixes it
 * rickspencer3 shakes fist at scrollbars
 * kenvandine does too!
<didrocks> have a good night everyone!
<kenvandine> good night didrocks
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<kenvandine> mdz, cool, it'll be fixed soon in an SRU :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, splits before the scrollbar ranting starts
<rickspencer3> he's very smart
 * ogra_ wonders if thats the natty dance you guys probe here 
<didrocks> thanks, have a nice day kenvandine and nice evening seb128 :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, can you define "fixed"?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: exactly :-)
<seb128> I will not comment on scrollbars
<chrisccoulson> ap - you could start by having a look at the autostart files in /etc/xdg/autostart for other applications installed on your system, and then create your own and stick it in ~/.config/autostart
<kenvandine> blacklisted
<mdz> kenvandine, next you're going to tell me that list is hardcoded in the source so I can't change it locally without rebuilding the thing :-)
<kenvandine> SRU for it
<rickspencer3> yeah, so that's not really "fixed", but I know wha tyou mean
<kenvandine> mdz, you are a smart man
<kenvandine> :-D
 * mdz beats his head on the desk
<seb128> mdz, not our decision if that makes any difference
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, really? I thought there was a list somewhere
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> in code!
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, in a .c source
<didrocks> (yeah, in code)
<seb128> in C code, needs to be compiled :p
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, you know how excited we were about this :)
<mdz> what if I uninstall liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0?
<kenvandine> mdz, you could do that
<seb128> mdz, you will get back to old boring scrollbars ;-)
<kenvandine> but then we lose you as a tester
<rickspencer3> it's easier to just turn them off though
 * mdz cheers
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, isn't there a file that you drop in somewhere that you can just set the scrollbars not to be active?
<kenvandine> mdz, until last thursday, the plan was to enable them for a whitelist of apps
<kenvandine> you can set a variable
<mdz> kenvandine, the bug is currently filed on xserver-xorg-video-intel. should I move it to overlay-scrollbar or something?
<kenvandine> LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0
<kenvandine> in your .profile
<seb128> we will get some other surprised, I just noticed today they don't work correctly in anjuta either
<kenvandine> mdz, yes please
<seb128> we will probably do quite some sru rounds
<mdz> kenvandine, this is what happens when I take the bank holiday weekend off, eh? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, daily SRUs for the first 2 weeks :)
 * kenvandine hides
<kenvandine> mdz, yup!
<kenvandine> :-D
<rickspencer3> hmm
<mdz> seb128, is it too late to advocate for a whitelist?
<seb128> mdz, you can try but we had that and sabdfl forced on us to drop it
<seb128> I doubt they will respin iso for it
<rickspencer3> mdz seb128 I think we should consider an SRU that brings bakc the whitelist
<rickspencer3> no, no respin for this
<rickspencer3> not even close
<seb128> sabdfl decision
<seb128> you can try to argue with him
<seb128> we try, we loose
<seb128> tried
<mdz> rickspencer3, I would support doing that
<kenvandine> the argument for enabling it globally is to help put pressure on fixing apps as well as help identify all those apps that need fixing
<kenvandine> but it would have been useful if we had done that from the beginning
<hyperair> hmmm. i like how *every* release of ubuntu we have, *i* seem to be the only one who sees all kinds of memory leaks.
<hyperair> well every recent release anyway
<kenvandine> hyperair, i was just noticing one... just now
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime
<hyperair> kenvandine: in maverick, the entire indicator stack was leaking
<hyperair> indicator-applet especially
<hyperair> and indicator-messages-service
<hyperair> i see that in natty, the situation is no better
<kenvandine> appindicators where, i knew that
<kenvandine> i don't see that
 * ogra_ sees massive CPU hogs with some weird erlang stuff pulled in by indicator-weather
<kenvandine> but, indicator-datetime does bad things
<hyperair> indicator-messages-service is using 78 MB right now
<hyperair> 78 freaking megabytes. wtf is it doing that needs so much memory?
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime-service is using 489M of RSS right now
<hyperair> and then there's e-calendar-factory from evolution occupying 125M.
<kenvandine> and pegging a cpu
<hyperair> but that's evolution, so it's excusable, because we all know that evolution is a bloody hog.
<hyperair> kenvandine: ++
<kenvandine> that is the trigger, evolution --force-shutdown
<kenvandine> causes indicator-datetime-service RSS to grow
<hyperair> u oh
<hyperair> i just did that
<kenvandine> then restarting evo makes it grow more
<hyperair> hrm
<hyperair> and here i was thinking that indicator-datetime seemed nice and lean and undependent on evolution's stupid network hangs
<hyperair> can you imagine, when i booted ubuntu up, i stared at the used memory value and it said 800M.
<hyperair> now it's 2.18G.
<hyperair> to be fair, let's kill firefox and thunderbird..
<hyperair> 1.65G.
<kenvandine> hyperair, on my desktop box that hasn't be up since thursday... it is using 1.3G of mem
<hyperair> looky, the memory usage more or less doubled since booting up.
<kenvandine> of which 1.1G is firefox
<hyperair> and all the memory is used by, *dun dun duuun* the useless system daemons.
<hyperair> kenvandine: lolwut.
<hyperair> 200M for the rest?
<hyperair> that's impossible
<kenvandine> yeah, doesn't add up :)
<kenvandine> well RSS for most other things is small
<hyperair> compiz is using 215M of memory.
<hyperair> whee.
<kenvandine> compiz is only 53M
<hyperair> you know what?
<hyperair> compiz minus unity was seriously lean
<kenvandine> and evo isn't running :)
<hyperair> it never took more than 30M of memory
<hyperair> then unity came along
<hyperair> and bam
<hyperair> 215M of memory.
<hyperair> seriously.
<hyperair> you know what? i'm reluctant to say this, but there's a common denominator
<chrisccoulson> compiz is using 91MB here
<hyperair> anything that comes out of canonical leaks memory.
<ogra_> only the stuff that went through the drilling dept.
<hyperair> which is pretty much everything
<hyperair> the only thing from canonical that doesn't leak here seems to be ubuntuone
<hyperair> but back in the day, desktopcouch, which ubuntuone is so fond of, leaked like hell anyway
<hyperair> i recall killing beam.smp at least once a day
<hyperair> in maverick, the frequently killed stuff were: indicator-applet, gnome-power-manager, indicator-messages-service, everything ibus
<hyperair> at least that wasn't as disruptive as killing compiz.
<ogra_> thats the thing i had to kill frequently for the weather indicator too
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, you don't keep twitter open in a tab in firefox by any chance do you?
<kenvandine> no way
<ogra_> (beam.smp)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<kenvandine> i try my best not to use a web browser :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i did that, and then firefox started climbing to over 1GB
<hyperair> seriously, why can't we have *leak-free* applications?
<hyperair> firefox and thunderbird are lost causes of course
<hyperair> running firefox + thunderbird simultaneously was the reason i got 2 more G of RAM.
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i have only 7 tabs open on that box too
<kenvandine> almost all of them are wiki.ubuntu.com pages
<kenvandine> nothing heavy
<kenvandine> and 1 launchpad
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, that doesn't sound normal :/
<kenvandine> oh.... and google calendar!
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to do a build of firefox with all the debugging turned on
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, it has some pretty useful stuff for leak detection. would you mind running it once i've built it (and figured out how to use it)?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, this might just from having that google calendar page open for 5 days :)
<chrisccoulson> that might be a useful reproducer. i know that twitter makes eat it RAM like crazy too
<kenvandine> a great excuse to use gwibber :)
<hyperair> beam.smp used to eat RAM like crazy too
<hyperair> which was used by gwibber
<hyperair> thankfully, that stopped.
<dobey> ogra_: killing beam.smp for the weather indicator makes no sense. is it written in erlang or something? :P
<ogra_> dobey, well, it depends on erlang stuff and i dont have ubuntuone installed on that machine
<dobey> ogra_: really? that seems weird
<dobey> why does weather indicator use desktopcouch?
<dobey> crazy
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> but removing it gave me 20-30% of one of my CPUs back
<kenvandine> dobey, i think it syncs your preferences or something
<dobey> ugh
<kenvandine> i removed it recently too for the same reason
<seb128> right, I was pondering uninstalling it today due to that as well
<kenvandine> it also became more crashy when they added desktopcouch support
<kenvandine> i think some of the same problems gwibber had
<kenvandine> doesn't always start fast enough, etc
 * kenvandine was thinking about forking it from before the change and maintaining it in a ppa :)
<seb128> why did they start using desktopcouch?
<kenvandine> i assume to sync your settings
<kenvandine> but i really don't know
<seb128> we should just distro patch that out ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<dobey> because someone was probably like "oh, we can store stuff in desktopcouch and it'll sync. let's put EVERYTHING in there."
<kenvandine> dobey, i've heard that before :)
<seb128> you don't want to put anything in there
<seb128> we should just make ubuntu conflicts on desktopcouch
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> poor desktopcouch :)
<dobey> no the problem is that people use it dumb and then it goes nuts
<dobey> *cough*gwibber*cough*
<kenvandine> dobey, just remember i didn't push for that... :)
<kenvandine> that was all ryan
<dobey> haha i know
<dobey> it works great for stuff that doesn't change constantly
<kenvandine> there was some nice things about it... i do like the records api
<kenvandine> indicator-weather shouldn't change constantly... but it still gets unhappy
<dobey> so i suspect that indicator-weather is probably storing some kind of state in it
<seb128> they have 3 calls in one source file to it
<seb128> it should be easy to make optional at least
<kenvandine> maybe i'll look for some hybrid :)
<kenvandine> sounds like a fun project for the evening :)
<dobey> well it's not like contacts and notes have this problem
<seb128> kenvandine, you will get paid in drinks at UDS if you drop the depends to a recommends ;-)
<kenvandine> excellent reason :)
<dobey> seb128: i don't think it's that simple
<kenvandine> wtf... i can't branch it!
<seb128> kenvandine, ?
<kenvandine> dobey, it should be doable...
<dobey> it looks like it imports it unconditionally
<dobey> so would require a nice hefty patch
<seb128> dobey, hum, we don't have the same definition of simple I think
<kenvandine> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/indicator-weather/".
<seb128> dobey, to me it seemes an hour hack, not a week hack
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it should be easy
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, that breaks
<dobey> oh it's easy
<kenvandine> wtf
<dobey> but it's not as simple as just changing the dep to a recommends
<dobey> kenvandine: i think it's actually hosted in git or something
<kenvandine> of course
<kenvandine> humm
<dobey> kenvandine: the package branch should work though
<kenvandine> LP says lp:indicator-weather
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, there's an empty branch that was never pushed to
<kenvandine> sigh
<dobey> don't you love open source? :)
<kenvandine> i'll make it conditional and propose the branch upstream :)
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, I got bitten by that today as well
<seb128> kenvandine, bzr get lp:weather-indicator
<seb128> indicator-weather is another broken project
<seb128> don't ask...
<kenvandine> wtf!
<kenvandine> haha
<seb128> I spent 5 minutes trying to figure why indicator-weather was not translatable but had translations today
<seb128> before figuring the project is weather-indicator
<seb128> it's pretty confusing
<seb128> especially that the indicator-weather one exist
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> their trunk just point to an user vcs
<kenvandine> ugh, uses cmake for a python project?
<kenvandine> this keeps getting more and more exciting
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, you might want to check out the 2.0 serie if you want to get an SRU for natty ;-)
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> i wasn't thinking SRU for natty...
<kenvandine> think we can do that since it is in universe?
<kenvandine> it would be nice
<seb128> we can drop the depends to a recommend for a sru
<kenvandine> plus the patch...
<kenvandine> oh, it is python and vala mixed
<seb128> it's an universe source and the diff should be something the sru team can review
<seb128> well I meant that's something we should be able to justify for a sru, I didn't imply it was changing the control only
<seb128> but like doing a try: for the import and not enable some feature if the recommends is not installed should be sru-able
<dobey> kenvandine: ugh, cmake.
<kenvandine> i don't have to touch the client stuff, which is in vala
<kenvandine> oh... 2.0 series is very different
<seb128> did they start porting to vala?
<dobey> kenvandine: LOL; https://twitter.com/#!/segphault/status/62967435854229504
<kenvandine> seb128, yes
<kenvandine> service is python client is vala
<kenvandine> dobey, haha :)
<seb128> seems like it should be the other way around
<dobey> seems like it should be all vala
<seb128> service is what is running with the session and should be low use
<seb128> right
<dobey> python is like the marijuana of programming languages. it's a great starter, but need to move on to the hard stuff.
<kenvandine> trunk looks way more complex that 2.0
<seb128> kenvandine, let's just "fix" 2 since that's what is in ubuntu still and let the upstream guy figure what they do with the refactoring?
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> well, it might not be to hard to forward port it either
<pitti> hey kenvandine, feeling better?
<kenvandine> pitti, much!
<kenvandine> th
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> nice to hear
<kenvandine> pitti, seemed pretty short lived, my daughter and I both ended up with a fever last night and we both had a horrible night
<kenvandine> but after a few hours of sleep this morning i feel great ! :)
<dobey> kenvandine: it's because of the socialist health care, obviously
<bcurtiswx> a fever, in the summer, thats a double whammy. glad things are better!
<dobey> it's not summer yet. just tree orgy season still right now
<pitti> good night everyone
<bcurtiswx> yeah my car is now yellow
<bcurtiswx> used to be red
<Cimi_> pitti: will you kill me if I'd propose a new release for the scrollbars with a nice bugfix?
<dobey> Cimi_: i am pretty sure at this point it will have to be a 0-day SRU
<Cimi_> dobey: I've fixed some bugs related to a wrong colorization that people were getting
<Cimi_> dobey: but I've done the release today with other bugfixes, and just landed in natty-proposed
<Cimi_> dobey: I don't want to make people losing time with another release, but the reality is that it'll be nice to have this fix in as well
<dobey> Cimi_: all i can say is upload it to -proposed and bug people in the morning to get it in :)
<dobey> Cimi_: i have to do a couple tomorrow myself
<rickspencer3> Cimi_, it's great that the scrollbars will get better
<rickspencer3> to be clear, it will be an SRU
<Cimi_> I know
<Cimi_> rickspencer3: maybe 0sru?
<rickspencer3> Cimi_, well, I don't know if we'll have zero day SRUs
<Cimi_> ok
<rickspencer3> I haven't seen anything with that kind of urgency
<rickspencer3> but certaintly, as soon as it is ready
<Cimi_> rickspencer3: that's because *it is* ready :)
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: ping?
<Cimi_> rickspencer3: I've intentionally decided to split the releases: one with some fixes over stability (like this), later with your tip for disabling the thumb on selection
<jasoncwarner> hey Sweetshark...otp...get back to you in a few?
<Cimi_> rickspencer3: so to have as soon as possible the stability/compatibility fixes, later new features
<rickspencer3> Cimi_, "ready" means that it's been through the SRU process
<Cimi_> ok
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: alright ;)
<rickspencer3> Cimi_, no worries, all is well
<rickspencer3> the desktop team is really good at this part :)
<rickspencer3> (well, they're good at all parts, of course)
<DBO> RAOF, present?
<DBO> actually bryceh, you are a better candidate if you're here
<bryceh> DBO, yeah
<bryceh> DBO, in the midst of sorting out an arrandale gpu lockup issue
<DBO> bryceh, so on resize of my screen, nvidia is setting a lot of textures to white...
<DBO> is there something perhaps we is doing wrong?
<bryceh> how are you resizing it?
<bryceh> and what arr you resizing it too?
<bryceh> and does it occur only on compiz/unity or also classic/no-effects?
<bryceh> :-) so many questions
<bryceh> if you prefer, file a bug report via ubuntu-bug xorg and give me the bug #, that might be easier than playing 20-questions ;-
<bryceh> )
<DBO> sorry
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> onesecond
<DBO> okay
<DBO> bryceh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/752445
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 752445 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Intermittent white window contents when maximizing/switching windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DBO> its this bug
<DBO> but triggered specifically for me when I change my screen relution
<DBO> resolution
<RAOF> DBO: Yo yo!
<bryceh> DBO, generally white window issues are compositing related
<DBO> bryceh, yeah
<DBO> initially I figured it was a damage event issue
<DBO> so I told compiz to do a full screen damage every time (essentially ignoring damage)
<DBO> this changed nothing
<bryceh> DBO, wonder if it might be related to the overlay scrollbar stuff?
<DBO> it looks to me like the pixmaps themselves used to back these windows are being wiped to white
<DBO> (when the windows redraw potions of themselves, that pops up but the white elsewhere remains)
<DBO> RAOF, I dont want to steal time from both of the graphics gurus
<DBO> I pinged you before I noticed bryce had already commented on the bug :)
<DBO> thus I pinged him instead :) sorry :)
<bryceh> DBO, I saw bug #770304 this morning which sounds vaguely similar
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770304 in overlay-scrollbar "GnuCash Accounts don't redraw with overlay scrollbar" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770304
<DBO> this is specific to changing screen resolution with nvidia + compiz + unity?
<DBO> dont know if unity is required or not
<DBO> seems to help
<DBO> but I swear I see it without too
<DBO> other people are reporting similar issues in the classic session
<RAOF> DBO: You're going to like this.  I woke up today realising how to fix the WaitMSC hang :)
<rickspencer3> DBA I think that's because of the overlay scrollbars, which exist in classic
<rickspencer3> DBO, ^
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-27
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso RAOF bryceh robert_ancell
<jasoncwarner> you guys ready?
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-04-26
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<TheMuso> Hope your weekend was good to you.
<jasoncwarner> Hope everyone had a restful few days....and now...
<jasoncwarner> we are off!
<jasoncwarner> Ok...[TOPIC] X update...
<TheMuso> Yeah it was nice, by the end of yesterday I was starting to feel I didn't want to return. :)
<RAOF> I've hunted down the random compiz hangs and should have an SRUable kernel patch todayish.
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: cool...anything you need support on?
<RAOF> Well, a faster system to build kernels on would be nice :)
<jasoncwarner> ;)
<DBO> aaaand my deck is now covered in an inch of hail
<DBO> awesome
 * RAOF should look into harnessing the kernel team's mammoth build resources, actually.
<jasoncwarner> ANything else of note worth talking about just a couple of days before the release?
<DBO> RAOF, wait
<DBO> really!
<DBO> the hangs
<DBO> they are all dead!?
<DBO> RAOF, you deserve much kudos and praise
<RAOF> DBO: Not yet, but I know what's causing them and two different ways to fix it :)
<DBO> it is clear yourself and anyone associated with you is both a gentleman and a scholar
<DBO> so you're saying it's as good as fixed :P
<jasoncwarner> Ok...sounds like not much else of note...so [END MEETING]
<jasoncwarner> yay for getting close to release! and for beers in budapest (I would have said wine cooler, but I still want people to think of me as an ok person)
<DBO> is anyone else afraid of going to Hungary?
<Sweetshark> DBO: Cant be worse than last year.
<DBO> just me then? *goes and curls up in a corner to cry himself to sleep*
<RAOF> DBO: Why?  Have I missed some eastern European news?
<DBO> Im american, I am trained from birth to fear everything that doesn't speak english and eat hamburgers
<DBO> this, btw, explains why jasoncwarner chose to move to australia :P
<RAOF> Weren't you in Prague?
<RAOF> The sprints, they all blur together in a haze of indoorsness.
<DBO> I was yes
<DBO> dont worry
<DBO> I cried myself to sleep there too
<DBO> and in spain, brussels, and worst of all, texas
<RAOF> Yeah.  Dallas was scary!~
<RAOF> Hurray for OpenGL extensions completely oblivious to dual-head.
<bryceh> heya, sorry my wife came in and distracted me just as the meeting kicked off
<DBO> bryceh, you were voted off the island
<bryceh> jasoncwarner, I posted my update to the meeting wiki.  Finally solved one of the major GPU lockups
<bryceh> also I think I've got the arrandale bug cornered, although not bisected down to a specific patch yet
<bryceh> jasoncwarner, terri apologizes for my absence, and blames her pregnant nesting angst
<bryceh> problem I'm running into is that once I have people test with newer kernels, it's hard to find someone willing to do some git bisection work :-P
<TheMuso> Yeah that can be rather daunting for some.
<TheMuso> s/some/many/
<jasoncwarner> bryceh: uhm...understood and, well, very much understand ;)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner, rickspencer3, the overlay scrollbar thingee kinda sounds like something that people will assume to be an X bug
<rickspencer3> bryceh, yeah
<rickspencer3> even mdz did
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, firefox + valgrind = pain
<RAOF> Not the nippy fox?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - it took more than 5 minutes to start up in valgrind
<RAOF> Meep.
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't really do anything useful with it
<jbicha> hi I reported 771562 but I don't know where to submit a merge proposal
<jbicha> to Unity trunk or the ubuntu-desktop packaging?
<jbicha> bug 771562
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771562 in unity "[UIFe] Whitelist system-config-printer-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771562
<TheMuso> jbicha: If its not fixed in unity trunk, I'd propose a merge there, and then worry about getting it into natty. I'd say getting the fix in trunk will make it easier for didrocks to cherry pick the patch and include it in the packaging.
<jbicha> TheMuso: ok, thanks
<TheMuso> np
<jcastro> jasoncwarner: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o
<jcastro> jasoncwarner: you need to click "register yourself" in the top right
<jcastro> jasoncwarner: and the other thing, on each one:
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-unity2d-qt-cdspace
<jcastro> where it says sprint, you need to "Propose for Sprint" and pick UDS-O
<jcastro> jasoncwarner: if you click register from this page: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o it auto proposes it to the sprint if you want to do it that way for all the newer ones
<kenvandine> dobey, i've got a branch of indicator-weather which makes desktopcouch optional :)
<wick94> hi
<wick94> guys is this a channel to ask for gnome 3 help?
<RAOF> No.
<wick94> is there a chanel for gnome?
<RAOF> Unless it's help for packaging bits of gnome 3 :)
<RAOF> Well, there's #gnome on gimpnet.
<wick94> nah its not abt tht
<wick94> thnx
<wick94> :)
<wick94> RAOF my question's abt how to install an extension in gnome shell
<wick94> i need to install the "user theme" extension
<RAOF> I've got no idea, and since gnome-shell isn't actually packaged in the latest Ubuntu release, it's unlikely that anyone here is going to be particularly familiar with it :)
<kenvandine> wick94, you want #gnome-shell on gimpnet
<hyperair> ````
<hyperair> whoops
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<pitti> Cimi_: I accepted a new overlay-scrollbar into natty-proposed last night
<pitti> Cimi_: if you have another one on top of that, the uploader needs to include the previous changelog with -v, otherwise this works
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine, thanks, and you? Still lost in packing? ;)
<pitti> didrocks: heh, yes; it's still a ton of work
<Sweetshark> bonjours a tous
<didrocks> Sweetshark: bonjour! :-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: bonjour Monsieur Michaelsen!
<kenvandine> good morning guys
<kenvandine> pitti, i'll upload the new overlay-scrollbars in the morning
<pitti> kenvandine: please use -v<natty version>
<kenvandine> will do
<Sweetshark> launchpad is not very grateful today -- telling me that my libreoffice packaging membership is about to expire ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: can you renew it yourself?
<Sweetshark> pitti: it said I should ask doko, which I did.
<didrocks> pitti: on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/771562, I'm requesting design feedback first
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771562 in unity "Whitelist system-config-printer-applet" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Sweetshark> Hmmm, only 4 LibreOffice GSoC projects ...
<pitti> didrocks: but this clearly breaks printer setup and job feedback..
<didrocks> pitti: right, but as design clearly wanted that whitelist telling important apps are aready ported, it's a way to make them conscious it's not the case…
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: /win 5
<Sweetshark> ups
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thansk!
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, you are my hero!
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Oh, if you're on i386 then http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~sarvatt/raof/ contains a kernel that should work for you :)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, i'm on amd64 ;)
<RAOF> Well, you can always build the kernel from source :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i might try that
<chrisccoulson> it can't be any more painful than running firefox in valgrind!
<RAOF> The patch you're after is http://cooperteam.net/patchme.patch
<RAOF> Heh.  The kernel might be built before you've finished testing firefox :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it might be finished before firefox even starts ;)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine thanks, seems than soon you will have a freeze-free natty thanks to RAOF :-)
<chrisccoulson> yes, hopefully :-)
<RAOF> It could do with a round of actual kernel-hacker review, but fundamentally I think it's sound :)
<didrocks> @everyone: I'm making the 0-day SRU unity and nux release (then packaging and pushing to -proposed). All testing appreciated!
<pitti> yay
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey desktopers
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, fine and you?
<RAOF> Good morninging seb128!
<seb128> hey RAOF
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm fine thanks!
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, weird. i just logged in to my session and i have no theme, but g-s-d is running normally :/
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, g-s-d 2.32 I guess?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, we get some bugs about that issue, if you can investigate that would be useful
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, what bug #?
<seb128> bug #771308 is a recent example
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771308 in gnome-settings-daemon "unity top bar using incorrect color scheme and icon set intermittantly" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771308
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be running normally. the process is owned by me and it's connected to my display, and it's running it's event loop
<chrisccoulson> i think the only thing i can do is make it run with --debug in future sessions and hope it happens again :(
<seb128> bug #733253 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733253 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon freezes, desktop theming disappears (dup-of: 649809)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733253
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649809 in gnome-settings-daemon "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649809
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nothing in .xsession-errors?
<lucazade> rodrigo_ about 649809 i'm here if you need :P
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, it is this: "You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's the one rodrigo_ tries to debug for a while ;-)
<rodrigo_> lucazade, yes, will get back to it soon, and ping you :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ie 649809
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok!
<chrisccoulson> ah
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, oh, on a virtual machine?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, no, this is on a normal machine
<chrisccoulson> does that make a difference?
<rodrigo_> yes, so far it was only on virtual machines :(
<lucazade> I get only in virtualbox, not in normal machines
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it was a supposition it could have to do with some xrandr issues with the virtualbox xorg driver
<chrisccoulson> how does g-s-d in the gdm session stop running?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, gnome-session kills it
<chrisccoulson> does it? :/
<rodrigo_> and gdm kills gnome-session
<rodrigo_> it's supposed to, yes, but seems in some cases it doesn't
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise that g-s-d ever registered as a client
<rodrigo_> so it seems, from bug #733253, it might have indeed something to do with some video drivers, not only virtualbox
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733253 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon freezes, desktop theming disappears (dup-of: 649809)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733253
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649809 in gnome-settings-daemon "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649809
<lucazade> rodrigo_ i've tried with nvidia 250gts, intel gma500 and radeon 7500mobility.. no issues and same setup on all machines
<rodrigo_> lucazade, right
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, what video driver are you using?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, intel
<chrisccoulson> 1 sec, brb
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, and you have the latest g-s-d right?
<seb128> bah, bug #771562
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771562 in unity "Whitelist system-config-printer-applet" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771562
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, 2.32.1-0ubuntu13.1
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> didrocks, design feedback?!
<didrocks> seb128: right, mpt at least. This is clearly showing the whitelist issues…
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, so, i just logged out of my session, and g-s-d isn't killed by gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> it only dies when it loses the connection to the display
<chrisccoulson> (i looked in my ~/.xsession-errors)
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> didrocks, well let's say I disagree with mpt about breaking our default installation and our users experience ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: you are not the only one ;)
<pitti> didrocks: any chance you can include the s-c-p fix into today's 0-day SRU?
<didrocks> pitti: as a distro-patch, yeah
<didrocks> pitti: I'm preparing the SRU right now
<seb128> re
<seb128> didrocks, let me know if I can help testing the sru before you upload
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's my point, I'm doing the final test and will upload to -proposed, then round of testing :)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> 09:26:02      didrocks | @everyone: I'm making the 0-day SRU unity and nux release (then packaging and pushing to -proposed). All testing appreciated!
<didrocks> seb128: great minds :-) ^^
<seb128> ;-)
<mpt> didrocks, seb128: done
<seb128> mpt, thanks!
<didrocks> mpt: thanks
<seb128> mpt, is there a list somewhere tracking those bits that will need some design work?
<mpt> seb128, yes, unfortunately it's private for now but I expect to publish it by UDS
<seb128> mpt, ok
<mpt> system-config-printer is the easiest because it's not a Qt app :-)
<mpt> Once Qt upstream can do application indicators we can tackle Mumble and HPLIP too.
<seb128> mpt, indeed ;-) but doesn't that re-enforce the ideas that we work in reverse order? like we block client applications when there is no technical solution available for some toolkits yet
<didrocks> mpt: FYI, we saw a script when some upstreams apps starts to modify the list themselves on install to whitelist them
<seb128> mpt, I'm not sure it's a real win for Ubuntu to notice those applications through unhappy users and then go to whitelist them, it just create increasing frustration and annoyance against us
<mpt> seb128, I didn't know there was no technical solution available. That was a mess-up by the DX team.
<mpt> didrocks, yes, I saw that a few weeks ago, we'll fix that.
<seb128> mpt, "fix"?
<mpt> seb128, I'm fending off certain people who say "abolish it altogether and the applications can go hang". I'm on your side here. :-)
<didrocks> nux released and waiting for approval in -proposed
<cassidy> Cimi_, hey; around ?
<Cimi_> cassidy: yes
<cassidy> Cimi, I was going to ask you about an issue I have with the Ambiance theme but I opened a bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/771701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771701 in light-themes "Very hard to see the selected tab in gnome-terminal with the ambiance theme" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> cassidy: ok maybe I could change the color for the inactive tab, thx
<cassidy> Cimi, would be cool; this is really confusing atm
<rodrigo_> lucazade, chrisccoulson: around form some quick testing?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, sure
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, lucazade: ok, please build lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/gnome-settings-daemon/really-fix-649809 and install it, to make sure it's the xrandr plugin in g-s-d
<rodrigo_> I just removed the xrandr part of the indicator plugin, which is what was causing the problem, at least for lucazade
<lucazade> rodrigo_ going to try   .. which was the debuild command you told me?
<rodrigo_> lucazade, bzr bd -- -b
<lucazade> rodrigo_ $ bzr bd -- -b
<lucazade> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "bd"
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, Noticed https://launchpad.net/bugs/771661 and couldn't help thinking of my hack in Xsession that guesses if it's $USER's first login ever by testing for .xsession-errors.old. Suppose that most users can be assumed to not create such a symlink, and that I don't need to start looking for another way to do the 'first login test'.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771661 in gdm "Allow .xsession-errors to be a symlink" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lucazade> rodrigo_ it was bzr-builddeb  missing
<seb128> didrocks, ok, done with email catchup, what needs testing?
<seb128> nux, unity from trunk?
<didrocks> seb128: nux is in -proposed, just need ack
<seb128> didrocks, can you just dput to the ubuntu-desktop ppa as well as natty-proposed maybe?
<didrocks> seb128: unity will be shortly
<didrocks> seb128: oh sure
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you check on bug #771710
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771710 in evolution "Evolution: Merging contacts deletes them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771710
<seb128> ?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<didrocks> unity released and uploaded in -proposed
<didrocks> both nux and unity uploaded in the ubuntu-desktop ppa as well
<didrocks> pitti: s-c-p systray is a distro-patch for now, FYI
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks
<pitti> GunnarHj: I agree; it's a special case on a special case :)
<lucazade> rodrigo_ not fixed unfortunately
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok, that's why my previous fixes didn't work, it's not the xrandr part then
 * rodrigo_ looks at the other parts of the patch
<lucazade> rodrigo_ when you want ping me
<rodrigo_> lucazade, yes, I will :)
<seb128> dpm, "Label Empty" is likely a libdbusmenu thing when it can't parse the labels
<seb128> not sure if those issues could be incorrect encoding or something
<chrisccoulson> "Label Empty" is just the default label which is set in dbusmenu if an application doesn't specify any other label
<dpm> ok, thanks seb128 and chrisccoulson
<rodrigo_> lucazade, can you please bzr pull and build / install again?
<lucazade> rodrigo_ ok .. i'm at launch now! :)
<rodrigo_> lucazade, no hurry, do it when you can
<mpt> pitti, hi. Does/should <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-clean-up-language-support> include porting the "Language Support" window to be a System Settings panel?
<mpt> Or should that be a separate topic?
<lucazade> rodrigo_ tried but no luck
<fagan> kenvandine: got a interesting bug in the broadcast box in the me menu for natty
<rodrigo_> lucazade, ok
<fagan> kenvandine: sometimes it lets me type sometimes it doesnt I cant really debug why its not working some times but its pretty strange
<chrisccoulson> mpt - does the new control-center support settings panels written in python?
<chrisccoulson> perhaps rodrigo_ knows ;)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, I have no idea, sorry
<pitti> mpt: that would be separate; I meant this spec for the structure of the language packs and packages which provide language specific support (spell dictionaries, etc.)
 * mpt launches Computer Janitor for a dose of depression
<mpt> thanks pitti
<pitti> heh
 * fagan tries to remember that there is other timezones that the EU 
<mpt> seb128, what do you think of having one session for porting the various custom settings we've accumulated? * Language Support (gnome-language-selector); * Login Screen (gdmsetup); * Time & Date (indicator-datetime-preferences); * "Apply System-Wide" in gnome-keyboard-properties.
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, no, it doesn't
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, in fact, for 3.2, the library for writing panels will be private, so no 3rd party panels
<mpt> <headdesk/>
<chrisccoulson> urgh
<chrisccoulson> that's not good :/
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, what panel are you thinking about?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, if it's a generic thing, it can go into g-c-c itself, if not, it should be in the app's preferences, not in the control center
<rodrigo_> that's why the library is going private, to not repeat the mistakes in previous versions, where the control center had lots of stuff, most of which was related to specific apps
<mpt> rodrigo_, the Ubuntu One control panel for example. It's not an "app", it's a service that plugs in to various other components.
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, language-selector is a good one. but also, where do things like jockey-gtk go?
<rodrigo_> mpt, it's specific to an app, so should go with that app
<mpt> rodrigo_, it's not specific to an app, because it's not an app.
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, there's already a region panel to select that in 3.0
<rodrigo_> mpt, it's not "general desktop settings", that is
<rodrigo_> mpt, although for 3.2 we are discussing a 'web accounts' panel, so u1 could go there
<mpt> Software Sources would be another.
<rodrigo_> that's system admin tasks, but yes probably could have a place in the control centetr
<seb128> rodrigo_, syncing is a service
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's like printing
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, it's a 'web account' thing, just like twitter, facebook, flickr, etc
<seb128> not really
<seb128> those are accounts for communication
<seb128> where u1 is configuring what you want synced
<seb128> like syncing your datas, bookmarks, contacts,
<rodrigo_> although for u1, we are discussing integration of couchdb into 3.2, and I'm making sure u1 fits in
<seb128> hate couchdb
<seb128> (sorry ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<rodrigo_> well, couchdb is ok, it's desktopcouch what makes things really bad
<seb128> I installed it back last week and it's again back to the top of cpu users on my laptop while i'm doing nothing with it
<seb128> right
<rodrigo_> seb128, beam.smp, or desktopcouch processes?
<seb128> beam.smp
<seb128> but that came with the lot :p
<rodrigo_> oh, that's bad indeed
<chrisccoulson> it's not crashing is it?
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> couchjs isn't crashing is it? ;)
<seb128> no clue, but apport didn't trigger ;-)
<chrisccoulson> that will cause beam.smp to use a lot of CPU ;)
<rodrigo_> seb128, I guess it tries to sync everything as soon as you start it? does it take the cpu always, or just for a while after starting it?
<chrisccoulson> if it is, then i'm going to hide in a corner and cry ;)
<seb128> mpt, would be nice to have a such session, I wanted to discuss "things that GNOME3 dropped or that we distro patched on ui that got refactored" to see which ones we care about and should try to get back in some way
<mpt> seb128, are there any of those that aren't related to settings?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't think it crashed, it was not using a lot of cpu
<seb128> mpt, no, that's mostly the gnome-control-center redesign so it's mostly settings
<chrisccoulson> appearance ;)
<seb128> mpt, but like do we care about being able to set a theme
<seb128> mpt, or do we care about being able to set a system keyboard layout
<rodrigo_> seb128, both of those are possible, 1st with gnome-tweak-tool and the 2nd with g-c-c itself
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I don't consider gnome-tweak-tool as a proper first class citizen on the default install thing
<rodrigo_> I agree though that theme setting should be in g-c-c though
<seb128> nice for the keyboard layout thing, that was not the case in 2.32 we distro patched for that
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice if gnome-tweak-tool installed a nice tweak panel, but i guess if the g-c-c library is going to be private then it wouldn't be possible ;)
<seb128> but in any case I'm all for a session about those mpt
<mpt> ok
<chrisccoulson> so it will just feel like a bit of a bolt-on like ubuntu-tweak
<seb128> mpt, I also like your suggestion about autostarts ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, does libunity have any documentation whatsoever?
<seb128> the source is your documentation!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> there is a wiki page about it with examples
<chrisccoulson> i guess this is what i'm after: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<seb128> right
<mpt> seb128, should the Approver be you or Jason?
<mpt> chrisccoulson, http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/ has links for C and Python
<chrisccoulson> mpt - cool, thanks
<seb128> mpt, jason
<seb128> we will shuffle things in the team next week I think
<seb128> rodrigo_, mpt: btw speaking about new c-c and option there is also a balance to find between simplicify and features we need, tkamppeter said for example that the printer config case will need to be discussed
<seb128> the GNOME3 capplet is much simplet that s-c-p and not sure it cover everything users might need
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<mpt> seb128, do you want a separate session for s-c-p then?
<seb128> tkamppeter, ^ do you want a session about that at UDS?
<seb128> mpt,  let's see if tkamppeter want that to be discussed at UDS and register one if that's the case
<xclaesse> seb128, if you know who did the adium-theme-ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/adium-theme-ubuntu/+bug/771777
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771777 in adium-theme-ubuntu "Should use focus and/or firstFocus message class" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mpt, I'm not deciding on whether we should be proactive and review each capplet between 2.32 and 3 and see what got dropped and what we would care about or just upgrade and deal with bugs
<seb128> xclaesse, no but kenvandine uploaded it and probably knows
<mpt> seb128, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-system-settings
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<rodrigo_> ok, lunch time, bbl
<tkamppeter> seb128, let us do a session for scp vs. cc on the UDS. Will you prepare a Blueprint and make me an essential participant?
<mpt> I can do it, my time is less valuable than seb128's :-)
<mpt> (especially this week)
<seb128> tkamppeter, can you register the blueprint rather since it's the mostly your topic
<seb128> or mpt if he wants to do it
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> oh, and there is no less valuable time, but I still appreciate the offer so thanks ;-)
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, we should also arrange for Tim Waugh calling in (where are the instructions for call-in participation?).
<seb128> tkamppeter, http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/
<seb128> tkamppeter, http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks.
<mpt> tkamppeter, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-printer-settings
<kenvandine> xclaesse, i can dig out his name, he is the upstream renkoo guy
<kenvandine> seb128, i have a branch of indicator-weather with optional desktopcouch
<xclaesse> kenvandine, ubuntu could ask him to update the theme using the new adium specs
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, \o/
<kenvandine> xclaesse, ah... i can do that
<xclaesse> kenvandine, I think for 3.2 cassidy is going to make adium mandatory for empathy and drop other GtkTextView based themes
<xclaesse> but that would need a theme suitable for chatrooms too
<xclaesse> would be great if that guy that work a bit with us for next cycle
<xclaesse> didn't canonical contracted him for that?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> turned out he is a bit of a ubuntu fan :)
<xclaesse> why give a contract, when he can work for free :D
<kenvandine> and was pretty excited to be included in ubuntu
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<xclaesse> well, that's even better actually, so we can ask him directly :)
<kenvandine> xclaesse, do you have details on what needs to be done to support chat rooms?
<xclaesse> I personally would like something xchat-like
<xclaesse> but that needs to be discussed with designers, etc...
<kenvandine> xclaesse, Torrey Rice is his name
<cassidy> xclaesse, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645920
<ubot2> Gnome bug 645920 in Chat themes "Provide a default Adium theme" [Normal,New]
<xclaesse> cassidy, thanks. kenvandine ^
<kenvandine> xclaesse, np
<kenvandine> xclaesse, cassidy: i emailed him and CC'd both of you
<didrocks> pitti: thinking about the nvidia crash on nux (that the -proposed version is blacklisting), does the 0-day SRU means it's in -updates in the 0-day or that's it's just staging as usual in -proposed for regression testing (once all bugs confirmed to be fixed)
<xclaesse> kenvandine, thx
<pitti> didrocks: it's a normal SRU; it's just accepted before release
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks for confirming ;)
<pitti> rodrigo_, dobey: do you know if bug 571286 is still an issue? it still has a release-notes task, is closed on the client side, but has an open U1 server task
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571286 in couchdb-glib "Data loss of postal addresses between Evolution and Ubuntu One's Funambol exchange/web UI" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571286
<dobey> pitti: i have no idea about that. rodrigo_ ?
<kenvandine> seb128, if you want to test out indicator-weather without desktopcouch
<kenvandine> ppa:ken-vandine/notifiers
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> and remove desktopcouch and python-desktopcouch-records
<kenvandine> seb128, it doesn't migrate any of the settings
<kenvandine> i assume if you are using it now with desktopcouch
<kenvandine> you won't remove desktopcouch :)
<pitti> oh, it kept its settings in couchdb?
<pitti> I was already wondering why a simple weather app would pull in 50 MB of dependencies
<kenvandine> pitti, yes
<kenvandine> i ported it to make couch optional :)
<kenvandine> without desktopcouch it doesn't cache
<kenvandine> so you have a few seconds on startup where you don't see the weather
<kenvandine> pitti, i want to beat on it for a couple days before proposing it upstream
<pitti> dbarth, didrocks: for BPs like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-dx-n-unity-places-api where a lot of items are postponed, how do you prefer to handle this?
<seb128> we should open a bug upstream for not use desktopcouch anyway
<pitti> dbarth, didrocks: should we just re-target it to oneiric and flip the postponed ones to 'todo', or do you want to copy them to a new BP?
<seb128> I don't care what else they would use, simple db, key file, gsettings
<didrocks> pitti: we will retarget it
<kenvandine> seb128, just dumping a json file to disk for the cache would be fine :)
<kenvandine> that is all they do in desktopcouch anyway
<pitti> didrocks: it's in the -dx- domain, so I don't want to stomp on them (only if you guys ask me to)
<didrocks> dbarth: can you handle this, you should have the rights on it? ^^
<seb128> if someone is interested by easy desktop sru updates there are bug fixes version of shotwell and file-roller out there
<dbarth> pitti: didrocks: well, actually most of it has been delivered; i'd prefer creating a new bp; i've created a few in preparation for uds already
<pitti> dbarth: ok, thanks; so you will look over the -dx- ones?
<dbarth> pitti: the old ones you mean? yes, i will mark them closed and will create new ones
<didrocks> dbarth: think about copying the WIs
<pitti> dbarth: I'm picking out all BPs with postponed items on our report page; you are doing the same on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/natty/canonical-dx-team.html ?
<seb128> telepathy-gabble as well maybe worth update
<pitti> dbarth: cool, thanks
<seb128> gvfs
<kenvandine> seb128, i am doing an SRU for glib-networking too, fixes some leaks
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, do you want to check on gabble and maybe telepathy-glib?
<seb128> not sure if those are bug fix version
<kenvandine> i can check
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if there was anything in the indicator or libdbusmenu stack?
<kenvandine> not that i know of
<seb128> mterry, want to do the shotwell and file-roller ones?
 * kenvandine is doing yet another SRU for overlay-scrollbar :)
 * mterry reads back
<seb128> kenvandine, another one?
<seb128> kenvandine, what's new since yesterday?
<mterry> seb128, oh sure
<seb128> kenvandine, btw wait for the first on to go to updates maybe
<kenvandine> several more bugs fixed
<kenvandine> and updated blacklist
<kenvandine> seb128, nah, it includes a fix Cimi is very anxious to get out
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<pitti> dbarth: whoa, what happened with the trend line there..
<Cimi> kenvandine: 0.1.12
<Cimi> kenvandine: :P
<kenvandine> Cimi, yes... i know
<kenvandine> :)
<Cimi> seb128: with 0.1.11 I fixed many apps (included evolution) that were showing a grey color instead orange
<pitti> dbarth: (fixed in the WI configuration, the manual trend start override was way off)
<Cimi> seb128: with 0.1.12 I fixed anjuita
<Cimi> seb128: I don't have more important stability fixes for the moment, so I'd say let's get this/test it
<Cimi> seb128: then I'll ask another SRU with features implemented
<seb128> Cimi, you can't queue versions in proposed, one version need one week testing to move to update, if you do updates you reset the timer and restart the verification process for each bugs in any of those version
<Cimi> seb128: I've split features from stability
<seb128> so if you do an upload every 3 days you will never reach updates
<Cimi> seb128: so let's say just test 0.1.12?
<seb128> well it means it any of the fix in any of those 3 versions is buggy you will get nothing in updates
<seb128> but your call
<seb128> usually it's better to go with incremental selected fixed
<seb128> selected fixes
<seb128> if you try to get a stack in one go and one has an issue you will get the updates dropped and nothing in updates
<Cimi> seb128: 0.1.12 will pass every test
<Cimi> kenvandine: go for 0.1.12 ;)
<kenvandine> Cimi, after 0.1.12 i really want to slow down the SRUs, lets try to get the updates through before another :)
<Cimi> kenvandine: I understand, but since the severity of the updates and the fact natty is coming out tomorrow
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh btw, I think I'm still the maintainer from the experimental packaging
<Cimi> kenvandine: imho it's best to ship security fixes asap
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you remove pleaseeeeee? :-)
<didrocks> me*
<kenvandine> Cimi, security?
<Cimi> kenvandine: after 0.1.12 I'm quite happy for the stability we have
<kenvandine> didrocks, humm... i'll think about that
<kenvandine> :)
<Cimi> kenvandine: stability, whatever you call
<seb128> Cimi, well in any case you reset the testing period, it will not be in natty-updates before next wednesday if uploaded today
<didrocks> kenvandine: nooooooooooooooooooooooooo ;-)
<kenvandine> Cimi, regardless it takes a week before users get it
<seb128> Cimi, oh, also no features in stable updates
<Cimi> seb128: just one
<seb128> neither now nor later
<seb128> no
<seb128> no feature in stable updates
<didrocks> one is > 0 :-)
<Cimi> seb128: mask and rick told me we will have a small bugfix
<seb128> bugfix != feature
<Cimi> seb128: I guess they spoke with martin too
<Cimi> seb128: "hide the thumb when selecting text", is a feature or a bugfix?
<Cimi> seb128: you decide, for me is almost the same or both
<seb128> it's a behaviour change
<seb128> which we usually don't so on stable updates
<seb128> but since those scrollbars are nothing of what we usually do anyway I will not say anything about it and let pitti decide ;-)
<Cimi> seb128: well david rick and mark agreed it would have been a sru
<Cimi> :P
<seb128> well neither david or rick or mark review srus :p
<Cimi> but the latter pays our salary ahah
<pitti> do they get in the way when selecting text?
<Cimi> pitti: when the window is maximized, yes
<Cimi> pitti: I already have a safe and working branch
<pitti> I guess I need to see a more detaillen description (which the SRU bug needs to provide anyway), but if they get in the way we could consider it a bug fix
<kenvandine> Cimi, that change isn't in 0.1.12 is it?
<Cimi> kenvandine: no
<tkamppeter> mpt, sorry, shortly before seeing your message here I have also submitted a Blueprint and now we have a duplicate. How should we proceed?
<Cimi> kenvandine: I'll do 0.1.13 next week
<tkamppeter> mpt, seb128: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-system-config-printer-vs-gnome-3-control-center
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 what's the word on the street? (correct channel ;) )
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<seb128> rickspencer3, seemes people are dancing in the street
<kenvandine> Cimi, ok, make sure there is a very detailed description for that bug
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> Cimi, also, there isn't really a detailed test case for the existing SRU bugs
<kenvandine> Cimi, can you add steps to test for these bugs?
<mpt> tkamppeter, you marked Tim Waugh as an "Essential" subscriber. If he's not attending UDS, I think that means the blueprint won't be scheduled for UDS at all.
<seb128> rickspencer3, or "natty looks great and we already are testing the first unity sru" ;-)
<kenvandine> Cimi, bug 771511 and bug 771563
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771511 in overlay-scrollbar "some apps show grey overlay instead orange even if the window is focused" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771511
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771563 in overlay-scrollbar "anjuta doesn't display scrollbar after resetting the layout" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771563
<rickspencer3> seb128, nice
<kenvandine> Cimi, for SRUs we need a comment in the bug detailing how to test the fix
<kenvandine> Cimi, because we depend on users to validate the fix before they go to natty-updates
<tkamppeter> mpt, can one fix this, like removing the "essential" bit?
<mpt> tkamppeter, yes, I just guessed how to fix it
<Cimi> kenvandine: ok
<pitti> hey rickspencer3; reasonably quiet, except for some trouble/rebuilds with wubi and kubuntu DVD
<kenvandine> Cimi, thx
<tkamppeter> mpt, thanks, I did not know that.
<pitti> rickspencer3: but these are under control
<Cimi> kenvandine: where shall I put those info?
<rickspencer3> pitti, yeah, I saw the wubi bug last night
<didrocks> mterry: hey, I know that you're bored now that you totally rocked the indicator stack this cycle, but seems there is just *one* more issue with it ;) bug #751175 seems to particularly hate some french people (I don't get it though)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 751175 in indicator-datetime "Time and Date Settings don't load (Natty Beta 1)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751175
<kenvandine> Cimi, just as comments on the bugs
<rickspencer3> I hope the fix has been well confirmed :)
<mpt> tkamppeter, I've marked mine as superseded by yours.
<Cimi> kenvandine: not something like this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/QA/CompizReleaseProcess
<didrocks> Cimi: this one is internal to the ayatana team before a release, we shaped that to ensure we have a nice quality. However, what you want it the traditional SRU process there
<kenvandine> Cimi, no
<didrocks> Cimi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<didrocks> see the procedure
<kenvandine> didrocks was faster than me ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: \o/ the chromium bar sometimes find what I look for
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, only sometimes ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i have come to love the awesome bar in firefox
<pitti> chrisccoulson, micahg: FYI, I registered https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-xulrunner-deprecation for the postponed natty bits, but didn't add it for UDS; I suppose it doesn't need to be rediscussed? if so, please yell, and I'll add it
<kenvandine> i guess i never used to type in there expecting anything magical :)
<pitti> oh, it's, well, awesome! you can search for titles, bookmarks, non-consecutive substrings in URLs, etc.
<kenvandine> i guess that is why they call it the awesome bar :)
<didrocks> if only it was working with nvidia and launchpad…
<didrocks> (firefox in general)
<dobey> it is so not awesome
<dobey> they should rename it to "really slow to process bar"
<kenvandine> dobey, but that doesn't sound cool at all
<kenvandine> not marketing friendly :)
<dobey> also, bars without liquor and beer are not very awesome.
<kenvandine> indeed
<rickspencer3> dobey, liquor AND beer, dude it's only 7am here
<rickspencer3> I mean, liqor OR beer, I could understand
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, haha :)
<dobey> rickspencer3: well, you are in the unfortunate -0800 time zone
<Cimi> didrocks: seb128 pitti kenvandine : I've commented the two bugreports
<kenvandine> liqor in your coffee, you are in coffee country :)
<kenvandine> Cimi, thx
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, goes without saying
<dobey> a little rum and red stripe is the caribbean way!
<didrocks> isn't that more irish (liqor in coffee)?
<dobey> didrocks: depends on the liquor
<didrocks> wiskey at least ;)
<dobey> didrocks: why did you think they called it irish creme? :)
<didrocks> dobey: heh :-)
<didrocks> oh "coffee time" btw, let's not play irish though ;-)
<dobey> also, the Ben & Jerry's Dublin Mudslide has a lot of Bailey's in it.
<rickspencer3> quite a lot in proposed, bring it!
<dobey> oh it'll be brought, soon.
 * ogra_ curses upstreams that decide that browsers need to have a stop button that turns into reload ... the silliest design decision ever...
<seb128> why would anyone need a stop button anyway
<seb128> webpages should just load ;-)
<chrisccoulson> w00t
<rodrigo_> pitti, bug #571286 was an issue for karmic, I think, it's not anymore
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571286 in couchdb-glib "Data loss of postal addresses between Evolution and Ubuntu One's Funambol exchange/web UI" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571286
<chrisccoulson> i have firefox creating a progress indicator and counter in the launcher now :)
<chrisccoulson> all with a few lines of javascript
<chrisccoulson> i <3 ctypes
<pitti> rodrigo_: thanks!
<dobey> ogra_: uhm, why do you need a stop button if nothing is happening?
<ogra_> seb128, well, if you run out of ram (like i do on my 512M machine from time to time)  and accidntially click twice on stop it indeed reloads the page
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i created this blueprint, which might overlap slightly with the xulrunner-deprecation one: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance
<seb128> I don't think I click on stop in a browser for yaers
<seb128> years
<ogra_> dobey, i wouldnt call bringing my system to a halt actually "nothing" :)
<chrisccoulson> i thought that would be a good place to discuss language pack stuff too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, I can move the WIs from mine to your's
<seb128> close the tab ;-)
<ogra_> its takes its time to swap :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: indeed
<dobey> ogra_: i think you're complaining about the wrong problem there :)
<ogra_> seb128, then i lose the url and have to open a new tab etc etc ... i would muchly prefer to just be able to stop it from loading until i actually need that tab
<ogra_> dobey, do i ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - we can use it as a dumping ground for everything that's affected by the rapid release process. i'm not sure we need 3 blueprints (and 3 sessions at UDS) for those
<dobey> ogra_: well, sounds like you should be complaining about the browser using all your RAM :)
<ogra_> dobey, my system is in the ubuntu requirements proper (384M minimum)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, that's right; I didn't see your's before
<chrisccoulson> and i pretty much know what we're going to do with translations, we just need to work out how we're going to transition old releases to the new update process
<dobey> ogra_: i think we need to change that to be 4G minimum
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, it's not targetted or proposed to oneiric, doing that now
<seb128> ogra_, seems like you have a rather corner case use
<ogra_> and i already switched to chromium because FF is totally unusable with that amount of ram
<dobey> ogra_: just for firefox :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks :)
<dobey> ogra_: *GNOME* is unusable with that little RAM
<ogra_> but guess what ... chromium copies the silly design idea of turning stop into reload :)
<ogra_> dobey, not at all
<ogra_> gnome uses 120MB standalone
<ogra_> unity-2d uses about 160-180 ...
<dobey> ogra_: it certainly is on my Fujitsu laptop with 512M
<ogra_> both work just fine
<dobey> chrome/chromium aren't great with memory usage either :(
<dobey> and have lots of other problems
<ogra_> chromium is a lot snappier than FF here
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<dobey> ogra_: it is at first, but JS-heavy pages will kill it quickly too
<seb128> mterry, btw do you know if the poppler sru patch went upstream or to debian?
<ogra_> yes, but at least it doesnt have find as you type ... that even grinds my dual core 1GHz CPU to a halt
<kklimonda> hmm.. does Unity keeps the state of windows/applications somewhere?
<seb128> mterry, popple is one of those source where we are close to be sync with debian so it would be nice to get closer from that than further if we can ;-)
<mterry> seb128, the patch went upstream, not applied yet
<seb128> ok
<seb128> do you have a bug reference?
<dobey> ogra_: it did when i used it last.
<kklimonda> my Firefox lost its decorations, and is always taking entire desktop for itself, I cant also use alt+tab to switch to it..
<dobey> anyway
<ogra_> not in the way FF does it
<seb128> the one indicated in the comments has another patch
<seb128> kklimonda, no, seems you should restart compiz
<seb128> kklimonda, do you have a way to trigger the issue? does it happen often?
<kklimonda> seb128: i did, it stays this way..
<seb128> close firefox, restart compiz start firefox?
<kklimonda> seb128: I've already restarted computer (well, I've broken it last week, and now I'm back home, and it still doesn't work)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/unityfox.png ;)
<dobey> ogra_: eh, if gobject-introspection stuff weren't entirely broken, you'd be using encompass anyway :)
<seb128> kklimonda, that's surprising, compiz doesn't store such infos
<kklimonda> It may have something to do with the Fx full screen option, I would test it, but I have to restore it back to normal first :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: nice integration in the launcher icon \o/
<seb128> shame for you that we will use dilo or whatever gtk based browser next cycle ;-)
<didrocks> kklimonda: it's maximize as maximized or as fullscreen (F11)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice work! ;-)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i changed the maintainer :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks! I feel so relieved now :-)
<kklimonda> didrocks: it was maximised - I could still switch to the fullscreen mode (but it didn't change much)
<kklimonda> resetting all settings has helped
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I just installed unity from proposed, anything I should try?
<didrocks> hum, weird :/
<kklimonda> didrocks: I can reproduce it though
<seb128> rickspencer3, #753971 #759744 #762120 #763883 #771562
<kenvandine> Cimi, uploaded, waiting for the sru team now
<kklimonda> didrocks: launch Firefox, go into the fullscreen mode (F11), close firefox completely (alt+f4), start it again
<seb128> rickspencer3, those are the bugs that need verification, they have testcases
<didrocks> rickspencer3: well, most of the bugs are already confirmed: the list is at https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.8.12
<Cimi> kenvandine: thanks a lot
<didrocks> but seb128 already answered, so :-)
 * rickspencer3 looks
<seb128> didrocks, rickspencer3: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html lists the bugs for each update
<seb128> easy to click on and see what is already green
<didrocks> rickspencer3: some are nux fixes btw, be sure to have the latest and greatest
<JanC> there is a compiz bug with applications that are started full-screen
<tkamppeter> mpt, you have unmarked yourself as essential participant, too?
<didrocks> kklimonda: oh interesting, can you file a bug with that? I'll give it a look
<pitti> cyphermox: are the wpasupplicant udeb bits on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-n-network-stack still relevant, i. e. should they be copied into an oneiric BP?
<kklimonda> didrocks: sure
<JanC> kklimonda: does LP bug #765422 describe what you see?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765422 in compiz "apps started fullscreen in unity can never unfullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765422
<didrocks> kklimonda: JanC: do you reproduce this in the classic session?
<JanC> classic with compiz, yes
<kklimonda> JanC: yes, it does sound like what I'm seeing. Thanks.
<cyphermox> pitti, afaik it will get taken care of in debian... there's still the issues with pcsclite in wpasupplicant, and there's been discussion about having d-i speak to NM or whatever.
<pitti> cyphermox: so we can drop the WIs?
<cyphermox> pitti, yeah
<pitti> cyphermox: good, thanks for confirming
<pitti> kenvandine: I registered https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gwibber-enhancements for catching the postponed WIs; please let me know if you want to target this to uds-o for further discussing (and perhaps more changes)
<pitti> kenvandine: right now it's not for uds and in 'drafting"
<kenvandine> pitti, i will
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> kklimonda: ok, not sure if it's due to firefox or compiz. but compiz doesn't store window size normallly
<kklimonda> didrocks: comments in this bug suggest compiz as a culprit (and there is a small test case attached, compiling it now)
<didrocks> kklimonda: what would be interesting is to test with metacity
<JanC> I tested that test case in a unity session, in a classic session with compiz, and in a classic session with metacity, and it failed in both cases with compiz, but not with metacity
<kklimonda> didrocks: well, it should work - it just calls gtk_window_unfullscreen ()
<kklimonda> JanC: :*
<JanC> well, I tested that at the time Akkana filed that bug report (and I commented to it)
<didrocks> JanC: kklimonda: thanks for the feedback :)
<didrocks> I'm adding that to the possible SRU list
<didrocks> it has a test case and everything needed
<JanC> oh, and this bug doesn't happen with the compiz in maverick
<JanC> so it's a regression in compiz 0.9
<rickspencer3> seb128, if I confirm that a test now passes, is there a way for me to report that?
<didrocks> JanC: the unity task I'm adding it just for helping tracking
<didrocks> rickspencer3: just comment on the bug
<rickspencer3> okee
<didrocks> we will remove the tag afterwards :)
<JanC> didrocks: okay, I'll tell Akkana too  ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, you can add a comment saying so and change the verification-needed to verification-done in the tags
<didrocks> JanC: thanks :)
<rodrigo_> hmm, a friend of mine who works at a university is asking for companies/projects to get some students (like google summer of code)
<rodrigo_> would we be interested in that?
<mpt> tkamppeter, yes, I un-essentialed myself deliberately. :-) I would prefer that we ended up with only one configuration panel, but I don't really need to be in the room for planning that.
<pitti> chrisccoulson: [chrisccoulson] write messaging menu extension: POSTPONED (in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-thunderbird-messaging-indicator)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that still relevant? if so, want me to add it to an existing spec, or open a bug, or a new spec?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's WIP (by mike conley)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so no need to track it for oneiric?
<tkamppeter> mpt, OK, and thank you for your help.
<fagan> kenvandine: ping?
<kenvandine> fagan, pong
<fagan> kenvandine: did you get my message earlier it was before you came on id say
<kenvandine> fagan, no, sorry
<fagan> the me menu broadcast box doesnt work half the time for me in nattty
<fagan> I cant figure out what exactly is causing it though
<fagan> I think its an issue with switching between indicators and then trying to type in the box
<kenvandine> fagan, do you click in the entry then mouse out?
<fagan> kenvandine: nope I click the the box type for a sec and then click another indicator then click the box again and it doesnt work
<fagan> like it doesnt take focus
<kenvandine> oh... interesting
<kenvandine> can you file a bug against indicator-me?
<fagan> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> this is still light years better than how it behaved in maverick :)
<kenvandine> but this might not be as hard to fix :)
<fagan> yeah I found a way of getting around it though. If it stops working you can use the keyboard navigation to get back in and it works
<fagan> so it must be something just left out
 * fagan loves having the extra time to break stuff not even in u1 :)
<dobey> i think the indicators or unity panel or something are mouse-grab-happy
<fagan> dobey: probably
<fagan> its something fishy anyway
<dobey> i've noticed a couple times in unity that my mouse gets 'stuck' when i click on an indicator
<dobey> and clicking on indicators some more will 'unstick' it
<fagan> Bug #771863
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771863 in indicator-me "Message box becomes un-editable if you switch between indicators and back" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771863
<fagan> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> fagan, thx
<seb128> dobey, kenvandine: the ubuntuone-client recommend on the unity gir fix doesn't work
<seb128> you might need mvo's or update-manager help there or to move it to a depends
<seb128> I think apt doesn't see it as a new recommends and act like if it was something that you didn't install before on purpose
<seb128> so it doesn't bring it in
<pitti> mterry, didrocks: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-quickly can't be both "pending approval" and "discuss at uds-o"; does it need discussion or not?
<dobey> huh
<mterry> pitti, oh maybe I misunderstood the "pending approval" field.  I thought it was approval of the spec to be discussed.  ;)
<dobey> where is mvo?
<didrocks> mterry: you basically take back all opened WI from natty, isn't it?
<seb128> dobey, holidays
<pitti> mterry: no, it's for reviewing a spec by the approver after it's done with drafting
<dobey> guess it is hard to ask him then :)
<mterry> didrocks, there's a bit more in the spec now.  We should talk about keeping up with the joneses (pygi, gtk3) and future stuff (IDE plugins)
<pitti> mterry: set to "discussion"
<mterry> pitti, gotcha
<kenvandine> seb128, we talked about it in #ubuntu-release the other day
<didrocks> mterry: right, discussion then ;)
<kenvandine> it won't come in by default
<seb128> does anybody has a graphical sqlite db browser to recommend?
<fagan> oooooh and kenvandine does gwibber auto shorten urls from the broadcast box?
<kenvandine> but... update-manager will bring it in when there is the kernel SRU
<kenvandine> fagan, no
<seb128> kenvandine, that seems buggy, any reason to not depends on it?
<kenvandine> fagan, well i don't think so
<fagan> kenvandine: is there any reason why not?
<kenvandine> because it is optional...
<kenvandine> fagan, not really
<kenvandine> seb128, we know it kind of sucks...
<kenvandine> but considering it was discovered so late... :/
<mterry> pitti, thanks for fixing that on the deja-dup one too
<dobey> how does update-manager know there needs to do the dist-upgrade magic?
<seb128> kenvandine, well I failed verification the sru in any case
<fagan> kenvandine: hmmmmm I was wondering since it would be pretty handy I just realised a link was almost the entire char limit :D
<seb128> kenvandine, if you rely on a kernel update for it to work that should be described on the sru page but that seems broken to me
<dobey> seb128: there is other stuff we need to SRU, and i will be uploading today too, so we can make a small change there if we need to
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm also curious to know why a kernel upgrade bring other recommends in
<kenvandine> seb128, they said there is some release thing updated for such updates
<kenvandine> like the kernel is special cased for update-manager
<kenvandine> so  in that process, it does a dist-upgrade instead of an upgrade
<seb128> well I would change it to Depends to workaround the issue
<dobey> seb128: i think because the kernel update would cause update-manager to do the distro upgrade path instead of regular update
<seb128> the gir is small
 * kenvandine doesn't have strong opinions either way :)
<kenvandine> dobey, check in #ubuntu-release how they feel about making it a depends, see if they are ok with that
<dobey> i'm confused
<dobey> well, need to get lunch, bbiab
<didrocks> ok, time to make some install testing (iso testing already done) on my main laptop
<didrocks> be back on a shiny new natty! (let's hope ;))
<micahg> pitti: well, I think the main discussion will be how to support firefox/xulrunner in general which already has a blueprint, I was hoping to SRU some of the remaining fixes as we get closer to the EOL date for xulrunner-2.0
<pitti> micahg: right, I moved them over (see discussion with chrisccoulson above)
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/canonical-desktop-team.html -> 74 to go; team, can we do them by EOW?
 * pitti borrows rick's whip
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, you can use the whip on rick as well he has 10 workitems ;-)
<chrisccoulson> EOW? I'll have mine done by EOD!
<pitti> extra beer for Chris
 * pitti hugs the team
<chrisccoulson> :)
 * chrisccoulson hugs the team too
<didrocks> ok, was quick to reinstall with nvidia/vim/bzr/chromium :p
<chrisccoulson> mpt, if i indicated download progress in the firefox launcher, would it really be obvious that the progress bar is actually displaying download progress?
<chrisccoulson> ie, how would a user know that it's not page-load progress or something else?
<chrisccoulson> i just thought about it, and realised that the progress bar could really be indicating anything in firefox :/
<seb128> ideally firefox would have a different icon for the download dialog I guess
<mpt> chrisccoulson, you're right, that is a problem. One solution would be to have a separate "Downloads" launcher item that has its own progress overlay.
<seb128> nautilus has a similar issue which leads for example to be unable to open a nautilus dialog while a copy is in progress
<chrisccoulson> mpt - that's possible. there is a separate download window, although i actually want to avoid showing that :)
<seb128> libknewstuff2-4
<seb128> lol, nice lib :p
<mpt> chrisccoulson, I think it would require a new API in the launcher for downloads in general, as opposed to Firefox downloads in particular.
<chrisccoulson> mpt - that would be interesting. i'm just playing around with the current implementation in firefox atm, when i realised that i could indicate more than just download progress with it
<mpt> chrisccoulson, another thing to consider is that unlike the Windows taskbar or Mac Dock, the Unity launcher is hidden much (perhaps most) of the time. So it can't be the main way of showing progress of something, unless the launcher reveals itself whenever an app has a progress overlay.
<mpt> I was thinking about the same thing this morning, wondering whether a launcher item could show printing progress (instead of the uncommunicative system-config-printer icon).
<chrisccoulson> the other thing i thought about too is - what happens if you run more than one instance of an application?
<didrocks> pitti: oh btw, I never asked you (because I was using terminator not gnome-terminal before, but I'll try to stick with g-t again), do you have any tweak so that alt + A is used by weechat rather than g-t?
<chrisccoulson> i took a look in firefox a few days ago, and it seems like the taskbar integration for windows is all per-window
<chrisccoulson> mpt - anyway, seems like something we should try and figure out at UDS :)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, not me, I'm not involved in the design of the launcher
<mpt> but "we" in general, yes :-)
<chrisccoulson> mpt, who looks after the design of the launcher btw?
<mpt> chrisccoulson, JohnLea afaik
<chrisccoulson> mpt, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: alt+a does work in weechat, I'm using it all the time ; what does it do for you?
<didrocks> pitti: it opens the g-t menu (Affichage)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, alt doesn't work at all for the menu in g-t for me
<didrocks> but I guess you don't have a "Alt + a" menu shortcut in german :)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> hum… that would mean that I have to use terminator just for weechat :/ (no menu, problem solved)
<pitti> didrocks: I do, "Ansicht"
<didrocks> pitti: shouldn't it trigger the "Ansicht" for you then (alt + a)?
<pitti> didrocks: right, but it doesn't, as I said
<pitti> didrocks: not for any of the other menus either
<pitti> seems g-t 'grabs' the alt key somehow
<didrocks> ok, I'll revert to terminator or try to reassign the key here
<seb128> didrocks, uncheck the "display the menubar"
<seb128> I guess that's what pitti use
<seb128> without the menu bar it doesn't grab the keybindings
<seb128> it doesn't make a difference with appmenu anyway since we strip the menus for the main dialog
<hggdh> cyphermox: hi got a question for you if you are available
<didrocks> seb128: right, and so it's still grabbing it
<didrocks> let me try with the env var
<seb128> not for me
<seb128> when I uncheck the option alt stop opening menus
<didrocks> seb128: oh, the one in shortcut (there is a similar option in profiles)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, that works, thanks!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> yw
<pitti> seb128: I do use the global menu bar, though
<pitti> seb128: oh, you mean the per-window menu
<seb128> pitti, right, but if you uncheck the view, display menubar
<pitti> yes, I have that disabled
<seb128> right, that's why it stopped grabbing alt for you
<pitti> no scrollbars, no menus, no other stuff; just the terminal
<didrocks> there is also an option in shortcut "activate keyboard shortcuts in menus"
<didrocks> works well :)
<didrocks> thanks pitti, seb128!
<pitti> I need to leave earlier today, still need to stop by the train main station for some ticket stuff
<pitti> see you tomorrow!
<seb128> pitti, see you!
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-)
<didrocks> see you pitti!
<didrocks> seb128: it's nice to not launch a python app and wait for multiple seconds each time you need a terminal :)
<seb128> didrocks, so is your new install working great? ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, hely
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> seb128: oh yeah, I really feel like I've a new machine :-)
<didrocks> with exactly the same user configuration, no cleanswap
<didrocks> it's amazing
<pedro_> hello seb128!
<didrocks> hey pedro_
<pedro_> salut didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: for a maching having the graphical card put in the hoven a month and half ago, it's not that bad ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, how are the news from your side? users seem happy?
<seb128> didrocks, lol
<seb128> jibel: is some discussion happening offline on those indicators empty label bugs?
<seb128> jibel: you set those to incomplete without comment?
<pedro_> seb128, no big complains here , looks like major things are already being tracked
<seb128> was that confirmed by anybody?
<seb128> pedro_, ok ;-)
<jibel> seb128, I was discussing with patrickmw asking him to attach screenshots
<seb128> jibel: did anybody test with the same locale to confirm or not?
<jibel> no confirmation yet
<patrickmw> seb128, yes.  I've been talking with dpm
<patrickmw> we will be working on it more tomorrow
<seb128> ok
<jibel> I can try but I'm not comfortable with chinese
<seb128> does it seem like a broken translation?
<seb128> jibel: well it's likely a matter or installing the langpack, picking the language on the gdm screen and clicking on the indicators to see if you get text or not
<seb128> or you might be able to try on the liveCD directly
<dobey> kenvandine: i wonder if davidz's thing validates certs. i bet not! :)
<kenvandine> dobey, what is davidz's thing?
<dobey> kenvandine: http://davidz25.blogspot.com/2011/04/gnome-online-accounts.html
<dobey> also, it's horrible for a million other reasons, but alas :)
<kenvandine> dobey, i doubt it does
<dobey> kenvandine: i know. i immediately thought of you when i saw that :)
 * kenvandine grumbles about webkitgtk
<kenvandine> one of those things i'll probably have to do for oneiric
<kenvandine> move all the auth stuff out of webkit webviews and into an external browser
<kenvandine> for gwibber that is
<kenvandine> although it would be really nice to be able to drop gwibber-accounts completely and rely on gnome online accounts :)
<kenvandine> but not if it ignores ssl
<dpm> patrickmw, jibel, seb128, I'm downloading the iso myself, but I need to go soon, so I won't be able to report back until tomorrow. Someone from the Simplified Chinese team is going to test it too, but he says he didn't see any issues on beta2
<patrickmw> dpm, I discovered something interesting
<seb128> dpm, there is a special iso?
<seb128> dpm, shouldn't it be a matter to start any natty iso with the buggy locale?
<dpm> seb128, yeah, but I first have to download the iso :)
<seb128> dpm, you are saying that in week of iso testing you had no iso yet? ;-)
 * dpm hides
<seb128> dpm, I'm sure you are using a mac for work!
<seb128> I knew it!
<seb128> ;-)
<dpm> seb128, what, you're using this Ubuntoo thing?
<seb128> those community people, you can't trust them ;-)
<seb128> ;-)
<patrickmw> gdm had the correct lang pack selected by default, but it didn't seem to be loading it.  I logged out and selected a different pack to login with.   Then I logged out again and selected the default pack in gdm at it worked!
<dpm> hm, weird, perhaps another case of language-selector and gdm not playing well together? Although I thought this had been fixed
<patrickmw> dpm, it only occurs with simplified Chinese
<seb128> can you check the .dmrc local when you get the issue?
<patrickmw> seb128, yes.  I will try with a clean install so I can replicate it.  Now that its set, I don't think it will break again
<nessita> pitti: hey there, have a few minutes? joshua mentioned that SRU for maverick bug #709494 is approved, and that we can upload the package. Would you be available to sponsor the upload or approve the SRU so I can request a sponsor to someone else?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client "[SRU] Missing user's name field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<dobey> nessita: i think everyone is concentrating on 11.04 release right now. maybe friday or early next week would be easier to get that dealt with?
<seb128> re
<seb128> nessita, what do you need?
<nessita> dobey: perhaps. I was asking since Joshua said he alrady spoke with pitti ;-)
<seb128> nessita, hi btw ;-)
<nessita> seb128: hey there!
<nessita> seb128: I'm chasing pitti since I have this SRU for maverick that is important to have moving forward: bug #709494. Joshua Hoover said that pitti approved it, that we can upload the package branch proposed. But the bug itself does not have his approval
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client "[SRU] Missing user's name field" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<nessita> seb128: so I'm not sure how to proceed
<seb128> oh ok, pitti is off for the evening I think but ping him tomorrow
<nessita> seb128: thanks :-)
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, nobody approved the merge proposal yet.
<nessita> dobey: right, all I have is an email from Joshua, that's why I was pinging pitti directly
<seb128> well I think people were focussed on natty
<nessita> right
<nessita> (makes sense)
<seb128> but we will not have a respin now so tomorrow is an ok time to ping pitti
<dobey> nessita: yeah i see now. i have some maverick SRUs to do too, but have to deal with 11.04 issues first
<dobey> seb128: sure we can't have a respin to fix that recommends? ;)
<seb128> lol
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> seb128: any idea who to talk to other than mvo about update-manager behavior?
<seb128> dobey, no really, but you should go with the depends
<seb128> or wait for mvo to be back
<seb128> dobey, calendar says he will be back tomorrow
<dobey> i guess we could do depends for an update, then switch back to recommends later
<seb128> right
<didrocks> seems reasonable to go that road
<seb128> it's not like the gir was going to break anything or take space
<kenvandine> dobey, talked to davidz, it is of course plagued with the same ssl problem
<kenvandine> but he wants to try to solve that in a general way
<dobey> kenvandine: of course
<kenvandine> so epiphany and all get fixes
<kenvandine> reusing some of the gnome-keyring stuff
<kenvandine> he has ideas
<kenvandine> so that is good
<dobey> ugh
<kenvandine> this could mean i can get rid of gwibber-accounts completely :)
<didrocks> ok, have a good evening everyone! :-)
<dobey> what a horrible mess/design
<kenvandine> good night didrocks
<dobey> cheers didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, same here
<didrocks> kenvandine: dobey: see you!
<kenvandine> dobey, just glad someone else is trying to solve it
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too ;)
<kenvandine> dobey, we can't just keep re-writing everything :)
<kenvandine> we'll call it "Dobey OS"
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> kenvandine: well, except that is all this 'solution' is going to lead to :)
<kenvandine> that's evolving :)
<dobey> more people rewriting the same junk over and over
<kenvandine> he isn't sure that is what he will do
<kenvandine> but there are some dialogs there that can at least be re-used
<dobey> ugh, dialogs
<kenvandine> but he sees there needs to be a general cert handling mechanism
<kenvandine> for epiphany, midori, etc
<kenvandine> webkitgtk/libsoup/gio anything uses
<kenvandine> which is the right attitude
<dobey> i think i am just going to install skynet on my computer
<kenvandine> don't solve the problem 10 different ways
<dobey> attitude and implementation don't always go down the same path though
<dobey> lots of good ideas get implemented wrong all the time
<dobey> like health care
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, we're in a tornado watch here too, lets hope it doesn't get interesting :)
<bcurtiswx> Nothing here yet. Keyword: yet
<bcurtiswx> Storm wise
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: How bad is it there?
<kenvandine> nothing here either
<kenvandine> loud thunder about an hour ago
<kenvandine> but that has passed
<dobey> same here
<dobey> thunder, clouds, a tiny spot of rain, and poof, sunlight
<dobey> pedro_: hey. "Your membership to 'ubuntu-bug-control' is about to expire." :)
<pedro_> dobey, mine? :-P
<dobey> pedro_: mine
<pedro_> dobey, i'll have a look, is dobey also your id on lp?
<dobey> pedro_: yep
<pedro_> dobey, renewed
<dobey> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> nice. approximately 19 minutes (35%) battery life remaining
<chrisccoulson> STOP EATING ALL MY BATTERY!
<chrisccoulson> :)
 * JFo eats all chrisccoulson 's battery
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> something is eating all my battery
<JFo> kill -9 JFo
<johanbr_> chrisccoulson, 35% of your battery equates to 19 minutes? that doesn't sound very good
<chrisccoulson> johanbr_, no, my battery life in natty is horrendous. and my laptop runs very hot (too hot to sit on my knee)
<johanbr_> did you check with powertop?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: do you have a dell xps?
<chrisccoulson> johanbr_, i'm uessing it's related to bug 760131
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760131
<chrisccoulson> dobey, it's a latitude
<chrisccoulson> my battery is actually dying too (61% capacity)
<chrisccoulson> but it's using over 25W whilst doing nothing
<dobey> nice
<dobey> it's probably firefox
<dobey> :)
<johanbr_> I just realized I'm affected by this too :( my laptop is usually plugged in, so I didn't notice before...
<johanbr_> (also a Dell, FWIW)
<chrisccoulson> dobey, it uses that without firefox open ;)
<JanC> johanbr_: AFAIK everybody is affected by it
<dobey> my dell duo is actually fine, escept for the fact that the battery life on the dell duo sucks anyway
<JanC> not only Ubuntu, everybody using a 2.6.38 or later kernel
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the battery life on my dell has always sucked too, but it's never sucked this bad before
<Sarvatt> chromium causes a nice 20k+ wakeups/second now :)
<Sarvatt> oh hey, its down to around 5k now since updating from last week's
<chrisccoulson> that's a lot of wakeups!
<chrisccoulson> are you sure that's not every minute? ;)
<Sarvatt> got to admit I'm not seeing the power problems at all, I've got it down to an amazing 7.3w idle on a dell e6420. uses less power than my atom netbook
<Sarvatt> yeah positive its a bug in the chromium dailies for the past few weeks
<Sarvatt> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=77625
<johanbr_> yep, my wakeups go from ~ 1000 to fewer than 100 after quitting chromium too... guess I don't have this bug after all
<walters> remember, you run websites, not browsers
<dobey> walters: it feels a lot more like websites run you.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-28
<rickspencer3_> RAOF, TheMuso hey guys
<RAOF> Hey.
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3_.
<rickspencer3_> I need a better nick
<RAOF> :)
<rickspencer3_> RAOF, TheMuso so, Natty goes out tomorrow
<rickspencer3_> thoughts?
<TheMuso> Its another release, things work better, a11y is incrementally better... I have been involved with so many releases now that one doesn't necessarily feel any more special than the other.
<RAOF> It'll be fun.
 * JerryGarcia rips some licks, mostly mixolydian and dorian
<JerryGarcia> TheMuso, how do you feel it compares quality-wise?
<RAOF> I don't think X will explode or cause Unity to look bad.
<RAOF> I think Unity itself looks pretty good.
<TheMuso> Overall uality is fine, but I think unity could have done with 6 months more baking after the rewrite personally, and that will happen for oneiric, but 6 months more only in testing mode may have been better.
<JerryGarcia> interesting
<JerryGarcia> well, I think it's been a relatively intense release cycle in some ways
<TheMuso> Yes it has.
<JerryGarcia> I know some folks worked a bit even extra hard
<TheMuso> I guess my thoughts re unity above are in relation to a11y not getting completed. If unity wasn't such a moving target, a11y enablement would have been easier./
<JerryGarcia> TheMuso, for sure
<JerryGarcia> let's not back off of that
<TheMuso> Of course not.
<JerryGarcia> make sure it's done done for 11.10
<JerryGarcia> and also, we've got to get Qt accessible as well
<TheMuso> Thats the plan. I have a lot more dbusmenu/indicator work to be done too.
<TheMuso> Yep, thats going to be difficult, since afaik unity 2D uses QML.
<JerryGarcia> yup
<JerryGarcia> we've got to fix that, make Qt/QML work for everyone
<RAOF> And QML isn't accessible?
<micahg> JerryGarcia: you're nick is making me hungry for ice cream :)
<micahg> *your
<TheMuso> RAOF: Not yet. The qt at-spi bridge works with some/most conventional QT widgets, but QML support is still in the early stages.
<CherryGracia> QML is a weird beast, it's not quite like a traditional widget toolkit
<broder> CherryGracia: that's just cruel
<CherryGracia> cruel indeed
<CherryGracia> but Ben and Jerry's is so good
<TheMuso> CherryGracia: Do you know if there are plans to eventually merge unity and unity 2D?
<TheMuso> Because that would make much more sense.
<CherryGracia> TheMuso, none that I know of
<CherryGracia> well ...
<bryceh> rickspencer3, how are you feeling about it?
<CherryGracia> I don't know
<TheMuso> Then we just tie in atk/at-spi to the unity backend, and its toolkit abnostic then, and will just work a11y wise.
<CherryGracia> I wouldn't underestimate what the Unity team will be able to do with nux
<TheMuso> Right, more work duplication then... :S
<CherryGracia> well, only the view is duplicated
<CherryGracia> hey bryceh, what do *you* think?
<bryceh> hey rick
<CherryGracia> :)
<bryceh> CherryGracia, looking only at X, I feel like there was a humongous amount of progress, and I especially got through a lot of Intel driver bugs
<CherryGracia> sweet
<CherryGracia> bryceh, how about the release as a whole?
<bryceh> the gpu freeze situation is definitely a couple orders of magnitude better than we've done in the past
<CherryGracia> bryceh, for sure
<CherryGracia>  lots of investments on your part starting to pay off
<bryceh> CherryGracia, well, I'd echo what TheMuso says that more testing of unity could have benefitted us, although it's impressive how well it came together by the end
<CherryGracia> yeah
<CherryGracia> although, it is rock solid for me
<RAOF> It always is.
<CherryGracia> I mean, from every point of view
<RAOF> Developers don't run into bugs.
<RAOF> First law of programming.
<CherryGracia> I find it so much easier to use than old gnome
<CherryGracia> RAOF, I am hardly a developer :)
<bryceh> RAOF, unless it's code they're not involved in, in which case they run across weird random issues no one else in the world can reproduce
<CherryGracia> hah
<bryceh> CherryGracia, I'm using it on my -intel systems, but found it was just slightly too laggy for my -ati box so went back to non-compiz there
<CherryGracia> dang it
<CherryGracia> I have been well served by sticking to intel graphics
<CherryGracia> let's see if in 11.10 we can make it sing with nvidia
<bryceh> but aside from the lagginess it worked well; few graphics issues, no crashers or lockups
<RAOF> In my experience it *does* sing on nvidia.
<TheMuso> If Intel made discrete cards for desktops, I'd use them, but since they don't, ATI cards are my next best choice./
<RAOF> Then again, I don't normally use my nvidia system :)
<bryceh> I had a lot of trouble doing without gnome-panel though (ended up just loading it atop unity, then was fine)
<broder> CherryGracia: i've been using it on nvidia-current for the past few days and it seems to be working fine. granted, i only use chrome and gnome-terminal on this machine :)
<CherryGracia> huh
<CherryGracia> hey broder yeah, I think nvidia with the proprietary driver is working well, or so I hear
<CherryGracia> (and notice in the bug reports)
<CherryGracia> personally, I suspect that 11.04 represents a significant step forward for the project
<TheMuso> I'd agree with that.
<CherryGracia> I believe that Unity is well position to capture a lot of users who wouldn;'t have considered a free desktop in the past
<TheMuso> I know I will enjoy using Unity when its fully a11y enabled./
<CherryGracia> TheMuso, fully enabled is part of making it a consumer grade product
<TheMuso> Yep.
<CherryGracia> Consumer Grade Quality by 12.04!
<CherryGracia> I think that with what we accomplished in 11.04, and then some innovation in how we do QA, we could really bring Free software to a lot more users
<CherryGracia> I mean A LOT
<TheMuso> Yep.
<CherryGracia> even my wife begrudgingly admitted that Unity looked both cool and easy to use ;)
<RAOF> :)
<bryceh> I've not yet put it on my wife's system
<bryceh> CherryGracia, qa innovations?
<CherryGracia> bryceh, yeah
<bryceh> do tell
<CherryGracia> well ... the QA team is in a position to wipe the slate clean, and help us figure out better ways to manage quality
<ale1965> hi all... ;-)
<ale1965> bye...
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> dobey: 709494 SRU> as I said, just upload the package; uploads will be reviewed from the queue
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> the new unity seems to have a regression :/ the launcher stays on the screen even when there are windows moving under it
 * pitti will try to construct a reproducible test case
<didrocks> pitti: oh really? isn't it a stacking issue? I didn't get that at all
<didrocks> pitti: if you are in that state again (even if you don't have a reproducible test case, can you please: dbus-send --print-reply --dest=com.canonical.Unity.Launcher /com/canonical/Unity/Debug com.canonical.Unity.Debug.Introspection.GetState string:'Launcher'
<didrocks> pitti: the value next to hide-quirks is the one interessing me
<pitti> didrocks: stacking is fine, it's just not going away when it should
<pitti> didrocks: sure, I'll try that
<didrocks> pitti: sometimes, compiz stacking is screwed in some way that isn't visible (because we force the launcher to be repainted above), and compiz doesn't tell "there is a window below"
<didrocks> but well, this debug info will still give us an help :)
<didrocks> pitti: there is one case with qt app dnd which doesn't release the Xorg info, but it's already in the current natty version :/
<pitti> didrocks: erm, this d-bus command just crashed unity
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> how come!
 * didrocks tries
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, I think I can reproduce it; I'll file a bug, and mark the current SRU as regression
<didrocks> no crash here, I have the debug output as usual
<didrocks> pitti: ok, nice! :-)
<didrocks> pitti: just hilight me with the bug number then please, so that I can at least have a quick look
<pitti> didrocks: ok, got the debug output, too
<didrocks> pitti: sweet!
<didrocks> what the magical number? :-)
<didrocks> what's*
<pitti> gimme a minute to file it :)
<pitti> didrocks: bug 772185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772185 in unity "[3.8.12 regression] launcher sometimes doesn't hide when there are windows beneath it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772185
 * pitti downgrades to confirm
<pitti> didrocks: darn, this isn't a reproducer apparently; that test case also fails with 3.8.10
<didrocks> pitti: seems that unity thinks your move is over the bfb
<didrocks> even the trigger
<didrocks> (the 5x5 topleft corner)
 * pitti will restart session a couple of times to play with this
<didrocks> pitti: so yeah, to sum up, it sees there is a window under, but the mouse is over the trigger and bfb for it
<didrocks> hence the fact it's shown
<pitti> didrocks: what is the bfb?
<didrocks> (and I can't reproduce)
<didrocks> pitti: the ubuntu logo
<pitti> didrocks: not even in a guest session?
<didrocks> big friendly button :)
<pitti> lol
<didrocks> let me try that, I'm generally swapping, so better to restart in a fresh session
<didrocks> brb
<didrocks> I just try on an empty ws
<pitti> didrocks: it seems to clean up its state after a bit
<pitti> also, it seems to go away once I open an indicator menu
<didrocks> ok, let me try restart, brb
<didrocks> pitti: interesting
<didrocks> pitti: it's before the first show/hide
<didrocks> pitti: I know why, I can fix this
<pitti> didrocks: I found another and better test case which has even worse results, but it's not a regression either
<pitti> so I wonder what part of my gsession script triggers the regression :/
<didrocks> pitti: oh? which one? (still need the magical number from the debug output)
<didrocks> pitti: if you put your mouse over the bfb, all is magically reset, isn't it?
<didrocks> (or over the launcher even)
<pitti> didrocks: no, not here; but let me upgrade to 3.8.12 again first
<pitti> I even get the bubble help (for e. g. nautilus) staying around permanently
<didrocks> pitti: this one should be fixed in 3.8.12, there was a commit for that
<pitti> right, apparently it is
<pitti> didrocks: I added an alternative test case (alt+f2, gnome-terminal --maximize)
<didrocks> pitti: alt + F2 is also in the fresh session, isn't it?
<didrocks> anyway, all those issues are because the values aren't rightly initialized
<didrocks> so, main case, when you start a session
<didrocks> click on the launcher
<didrocks> that resets all states
<didrocks> I'll just give saner default first ;)
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<pitti> didrocks: and I confirmed it's not a regression, it just seems to be a race condition which my gsession script triggers
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's just because you automate everything and don't "click click" :-)
<didrocks> shouldn't be long, do you want to test that in a ppa then?
<pitti> bug updated
<pitti> didrocks: it's not a biggie, so no hurry; I'll be happy to test a PPA, of course
<pitti> didrocks: I was just concerned that it is a regression, but it's not
<didrocks> thanks pitti :)
<pitti> thanks to you!
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so it will be a very ugly workaround, not sure why compiz sent the mouse event with x/y=0:0 3 times at startup :/
<pitti> didrocks: so that's the problem? compiz sending out false coordinates when I drag the window to a different position?
<didrocks> pitti: no, false coordinates at startup only
<didrocks> pitti: so, it's the last state we register
<rodrigo_> didrocks, that looks that $DISPLAY, not a coordinate, right?
<didrocks> and we really believe the mouse is above the bfb
<pitti> didrocks: as I said, it's not urgent at all, as it's not a regression; if we reassign it to compiz, and it takes a little longer to fix, no problem
<didrocks> rodrigo_: no, it's just me telling 0x0 ;)
<rodrigo_> ah
<didrocks> pitti: not sure we should fix that before O "the right way". Everytime we touch the small tiniest thing in compiz…
<didrocks> pitti: but yeah, let's workaround it for SRU 1
<pitti> didrocks: fixing in oneiric sounds fine; it doesn't seem to bite a lot of people
<pitti> and it's easy to make it go away again
<didrocks> pitti: you are the first one to report it. The bug is there for weeks :-)
<pitti> didrocks: so, oneiric then :)
<didrocks> pitti: but an easy workaround is still possible to "polish and finish" in a SRU 1 (no need to reset the SRU 0 timer)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<mvo> hey seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> guten Morgen mvo
<seb128> hey mvo, how are you? had a nice weekend?
<seb128> weekend -> week maybe ;-)
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: looking forward to the release!
<mvo> seb128, pitti: heh :) yeah, had a *long* weekend, was pretty nice
<seb128> oh? I find it old news, I'm looking forward oneiric opening and landing GNOME3 :p
<mvo> yipieee
<seb128> mvo, did the weather turned from summer back to rain for you as well?
<mvo> seb128: yeah, wonderful easter weekend, but tue, wed was rainy and windy and miserable
<seb128> mvo, that's because those days were supposed to be work days ;-)
<mvo> haha
<mvo> I checked mail three times a day to make sure the sky is not falling, but all was good
<seb128> dobey was looking for you
<seb128> seems he followed my advice and changed the recommends to a depends
 * Sweetshark hopes for some rain to wash away all the tree stuff that I am allergic against.
<pitti> Sweetshark: there was plenty of rain yesterday here; not in Hamburg?
<glatzor> morning pitti seb128 and mvo!
<Sweetshark> pitti: not yet.
<pitti> hey glatzor!
<seb128> hey glatzor
<glatzor> mvo, dbus exceptions and encodings are a nightmare!
<mvo> hey glatzor
<mvo> glatzor: more issue :/ ?
<mvo> and yeah, I agree very much with that statement!
<ajf_> pitti: thanks for looking at my json-glib bug, I was away for a few days but put some test code on the bug last night.
<pitti> ajf_: I saw, thanks! it's verified now, so it's all good
<glatzor> mvo, check out revision 654. I added a show case :)
<ajf_> :D
<glatzor> mvo, the test_dbus_exception in tests/test_unicodedecoding.py will fail. The ErrorMessage in the end is taken from dbus _reply_error_method
<mvo> glatzor: let me try
<seb128> so seems like pitti hates unity and want to fail verification the sru? ;-)
<pitti> fvwm FTW!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, false regression in addition! we include bugs from the start us! :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> well the thing is that he really has to try with some scripts at session startup to try to find a bug
<seb128> that's not even fair testing :p
<seb128> just for the record I've no issue with the new unity since yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: well, in fact, you get it if you try to hide the launcher before putting the mouse over the bfb or launcher
<didrocks> but yeah, not the common case at all :)
<pitti> yes, it's running quite fine here
<didrocks> seb128: I think pitti wants me to have a heart attack :-)
<pitti> and I want to keep it that way, so I'm freaking out on possible regressions, sorry :)
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, nice to have feedbacks! :-)
<glatzor> mvo, i added some comments to the test
<glatzor> mvo, I am now at the point to just call repr(msg) and ignore non ascii chars at all :)
<mvo> glatzor: hrm, hrm, yeah, I just played with it and it seem that whatever is done its wrong
<mvo> glatzor: or double escaping them or some crazyness like this
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Sweetshark> how do I become member of https://launchpad.net/~lo-menubar-team ?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> Sweetshark, you ask one admin of the team, i.e dbarth or maybe didrocks can do it
<didrocks> Sweetshark: done! :-)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<Sweetshark> didrocks: thanks!
<dbarth> didrocks: thanks didrocks, you beat me to that
<dbarth> Sweetshark: welcome to the great team of lo-menubar developers
<Sweetshark> dbarth: I just want to get the fix to bug 754562 into the branch. ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 754562 in libreoffice "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754562
 * Sweetshark waves: "Hi lo-menubar devs, I am the new guy."
<fagan> Hey I removed the gnome 3 ppa from my install of ubuntu and now im getting no sessions to select at login
<fagan> any way I can ask gdm to readd unity to the list
<fagan> like at the moment the session selection box is empty and doesnt give me any options when I click it
<rodrigo_> fagan, did you remove gnome-session* packages?
<didrocks> ok, need to do some errands bb in a couple of horus
<fagan> rodrigo_: well gnome-session is installed I checked that first
<mvo> didrocks: bug #765664 is not really a bug, right? we just removed the setting from the control center and use gdm for this now?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765664 in compiz "compiz not working after upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765664
<didrocks> mvo: exactly
<rodrigo_> fagan, which version?
<fagan> rodrigo_: give me 10 secs and ill find out
<fagan> rodrigo_: ok now its after getting weird, according to apt its not installed but when I say gnome-session in commandline it responds
<rodrigo_> hmm
<fagan> rodrigo_: ok I think im after fixing it with apt now
<fagan> ill see if it actually works though
<dbarth> Sweetshark: wow, there's a lot of formating changes in the patch
<dbarth> Sweetshark: and you've committed directly on the branch: was the code code-reviewed upstream already?
<mvo> thanks didrocks
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<fagan> ok worked
<seb128> rodrigo_, i've assigned you another "can't delete couchdb contacts" bug but it's from 10.10
<Sweetshark> dbarth: yes, it is quite a lot of formatting change as I upstreamed the code to LibreOffice and had to change some formatting to fit the LO code conventions (and to get a warning-free compile in the LibreOffice build).
<seb128> rodrigo_, how are you today btw? ;-)
<rodrigo_> fagan, yes, I guess you told apt to remove all packages from the ppa, so I'm sure there are others you'll be missing
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, just saw it
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm fine, and you? :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, do you still plan to work on bug #765736? you could perhaps assign it to you?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 765736 in bamf "Thunderbird won't stay in launcher and no quicklist" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765736
<fagan> rodrigo_: well I did a ppa-purge so it just didnt reinstall everything it seems
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm fine thanks
<rodrigo_> fagan, right, it removed all gnome3 versions, and didn't install the 2.32 one I guess
<rodrigo_> that's what ppa-purge does, right?
<chrisccoulson_> seb128 - i left a comment on there, i was just waiting on feedback really
<Sweetshark> dbarth: you can see the diff without most of the formatting changes at http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/libs-core/commit/?id=45799b46a56f6da88817ef768dbb8364c3bf93b5
<fagan> rodrigo_: ppa-purge is supposed to downgrade to anything in the repo and remove anything that isnt
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, I just noticed users keep commenting on it
<rodrigo_> fagan, ah, but gnome-session 2.32 has an extra package than the 3.0 version, I guess it just didn't install that extra package, so removed it
<fagan> rodrigo_: probably
<Sweetshark> dbarth: although I should not have mixed in the constness changes. That was unfortunate.
<glatzor> mvo, by the way http://farmdev.com/talks/unicode/
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: a friend of mine who works at a university is looking for projects/companies to get students from a free software degree to participate in free software projects (like google soc), so would we be interested in getting some student to help?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I don't know, I think usually we don't do internship out of some special cases, maybe check with jasoncwarner rather
<rodrigo_> ok
<mvo> thanks glatzor
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
<glatzor> mvo, the default python Exception also doesn't accept any unicode string. that is sad
<glatzor> mvo, I think I found a solution. I just overwrite the get_dbus_message method in AptDaemonError to avoid the Exception.__str__ call
<pitti> rodrigo_: as part of the existing community involvement for sure
<pitti> rodrigo_: we have had some internships in Canonical, but I don't know the procedures there
<mvo> glatzor: oh, nice idea
<mvo> rodrigo_: I currently "mentor" juliank as a intern and that works great, so +1 from me for a initiative like this
<didrocks> mvo: you're welcome ;)
<didrocks> mvo: btw, I subscribed you at the oneconf blueprint secretely during your holidays! ;)
<hyperair> is it too late for a samba fix?
<didrocks> mvo: not sure it worths a session, but at least, if we can discuss that around a beer and see how we can bind it in the software center review server
<hyperair> there's this annoying crasher with libnss_wins.so with gethostbyname() which affects a crapton of packages
<rodrigo_> mvo, pitti, seb128: I just sent a mail to jason, so let's see what he says
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, let me know
<mvo> didrocks: I saw that :)
<mvo> didrocks: beer++
<didrocks> mvo: excellent, let's plan that then! :-) thanks ;)
<glatzor> mvo, I committed the fix
 * mvo HUGS glatzor
<didrocks> pitti: TBH, that's maybe a regression from the new nux :)
<didrocks> let me see the commits
<seb128> didrocks, he found another bug?
<didrocks> seb128: no, the first one
<seb128> ok
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, which bug?
<didrocks> pitti: the launcher not wanted to hide one
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I see
<seb128> hum, libreoffice-writer corner grab handle behaves weirdly there sometimes
<seb128> like it displays some compiz orange selection over the scrollbar and open a context menu
<seb128> context menus or what looks like the file menu docked next to the dialog
<seb128> quite weird
<seb128> does anybody else get that?
<jasoncwarner> morning everyone....
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner!
<jasoncwarner> hey seb128, pretty good...just trying to put the finishing touches on my talk for budapest....
<jasoncwarner> hey didrocks! morning...
<seb128> jasoncwarner, what are you going to talk about there? ;-)
<jasoncwarner> so how is release day going? everyone feeling pretty good?
<jasoncwarner> seb128: mostly how awesome desktop team is
<seb128> it does feel pretty good indeed!
<didrocks> feel… released! :-)
<seb128> I'm still positively surprised by the unity bug reports
<seb128> there is not a lot of complains and mostly small issues
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: as didrocks says ;)
<jasoncwarner> seb128: but seriously, mostly about where ubuntu is on the path to mass adoption, what we can do better and what we will do better....
<jasoncwarner> you know..."the year of the linux desktop" ;)
<seb128> never read about that one before ;-)
<jasoncwarner> seb128: :)
<didrocks> yeah, most of complains are design choice
<didrocks> so no last bug "OMG" bugs ;)
<jasoncwarner> I got to tell you, I love using my desktop day in and day out...
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner
 * pitti toddles off for lunch, bbl
<didrocks> I think the generic answer for "the year of the linux desktop" is "next year", that always work :-)
<seb128> pitti, have fun
<seb128> hum, lunch...
<jasoncwarner> (still, I did choose to use faenza icons... don't shoot me!)
<seb128> I should start looking in the fridge for something to eat
<seb128> jasoncwarner, how dare you!? ;-)
<seb128> (I'm pondering going back to classic scrollbars for my part, the new ones are hard to use on screen borders)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner: and "comic sans serif" for the font?
<jasoncwarner> they go so well in the launcher! It's like they were designed that way ;)
<jasoncwarner> didrocks: oh man, that's low
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> coudln't resist, sorry ;)
<jasoncwarner> well, after what you guys did this cycle, I can take as much ribbing as you guys want to dish out... ;)
<didrocks> heh
<Sweetshark> There is nothing that starts a flamewar as easy as linux desktop themes (well, except "vi vs. emacs" and "lets have ribbon toolbars in LibreOffice")
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: I'm going to stop writing my email to you right now then...
 * jasoncwarner deletes email about ribbon toolbars...makes note
<Sweetshark> hehe
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: Flamewars are not always a bad thing though ;)
<jasoncwarner> true...
<jasoncwarner> I was joking about ribbon toolbars...I just want _less_ toolbars ;) too much choice is a bad thing at times!
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: very true.
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner, those faenza icons are pretty nice. i just installed them here :)
<seb128> jasoncwarner, toolbars are nice for common actions though, especially when you menus are at the other side of the screen
<seb128> your
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ok, you do that? I'm switching to chromium
<didrocks> oh… wait! :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, you should be switching to epiphany
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: heh, I'm considering lynx. I heard good things of it with nvidia + launchpad :-)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, well, i already decided on lynx for the default browser for next cycle
<chrisccoulson> after all, it's pretty feature stable, and users like that
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: +1, no need for sessino then? :-)
<didrocks> session*
<chrisccoulson> indeed :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, there we go - default browser is decided. we can cancel the session now ;)
<didrocks> then mutt for the email client
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> and let's start on tty1
<didrocks> fast boot, no driver issue…
<chrisccoulson> that would be awesome
<didrocks> right! :-)
<seb128> yeah, natty is out \o/
<seb128> well done everybody, great milestone ;-)
 * Sweetshark thinks lynx has way too much chrome and proposes netcat as default browser.
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame we're all spread out so far, else i would suggest it is time to go for a beer now
<seb128> hum; beer!
<mvo> tea!
<Laney> 10 days :-)
<didrocks> beer… interesting, should have bought one first ;)
<seb128> they should have postponed until 5pm
<seb128> lunch is not really a perfect beer time if you want to still get work done ;-)
<didrocks> w…what? :-)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, save your money for budapest, you can invite us there to all the beers we want :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: I can go for a beer, the kitchen is not far. I can even pick one up for you too, if you pickit up frm my office.
<didrocks> pitti: in case you didn't see, the nux issue is fixed, I'm waiting for Jason to ack on it (not really happy about the workaround if we can get that more clean)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<pitti> *sigh*, I missed the release!
<pitti> didrocks: just saw in mail, merci beaucoup!
<didrocks> pitti: mais de rien :-)
<pitti> didrocks: you know how happy I am that you guys have time to fix corner cases like this?
<pitti> means that unity must be in a really good state!
 * pitti huds didrocks, DBO, njpatel, and the rest of the gang
 * didrocks hugs pitti back!
<rodrigo_> so, where's the list of bugs for natty's srus?
 * Sweetshark is looking forward to party around erzsebet ter soon ...
<seb128> rodrigo_, things already uploaded or things that need to be fixed there?
<rodrigo_> seb128, things that need to be fixed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i have a big CD space win for oneiric already - http://paste.ubuntu.com/600233/ \o/
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is no real list, you can watch for bugs which are marked as affecting natty
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson: haha!
<chrisccoulson> want me to propose a merge? ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: seems you want to loose your job? :p
<seb128> rodrigo_, but usually watch for incoming bugs on things you care about and sru fixes you think are worth it, or wait for bugs to be assigned to you by qa or other people
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> chrisccoulson: have you considered using the HURD kernel? this linux thing is huuuge!
<Sweetshark> seb128: are there tags to make bugs SRU candidates?
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you have none of those start working on oneiric merges
<chrisccoulson> pitti - heh, i hadn't thought of that ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and linux doesn't support indicators or GL
<seb128> Sweetshark, do "also affect natty" so the bug table get a natty line
<seb128> Sweetshark, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<seb128> worth reading on the stable update topic if you are not used to those
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: please also consider replacing LibreOffice with GNU nano.
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, yeah, that would be a pretty big win there :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: and it would make l10n so much easier.
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, ok, was just looking for some easy bugs to fix in idle times (= when I'm fed up of debugging my current bugs, which are weird)
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, oneiric merges = gnome3 merges from the ppa?
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, merges are usually "take the current debian version, review the diff with current ubuntu, summarize what changes we need to keep, send to Debian or upstream the ones that should and upload"
<seb128> well "summarize and apply the ubuntu diff" rather
<seb128> i.e rebase our diff on the current debian
<seb128> and use the opportunity to review what we carry on
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, that's mostly what is needed for most packages in the gnome3 ppa
<rodrigo_> also, we need to re-enable several patches, so yes, will start working on some of those
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, we use the ~ubuntu-desktop branches for oneiric now, right?
<seb128> yes
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_, seb128: Robert requested an UDS session about our bzr usage, but for now I'd continue using the current branches, yes
<rodrigo_> pitti, right
<didrocks> this is the 3rd time we will have this discussion, isn't it? ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok sounds great, I will bounce some bugs your way when I spot some worth fixing in SRUs but I don't have any of those yet
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> didrocks, right, seems we could do better to document how we work though
<seb128> seems like some people don't take advantage of bzr-builddeb as they could because they are not used to it
<didrocks> seb128: we should first look at the wiki page. Last time I checked was when I edited it… 2 years ago maybe?
<didrocks> so should be quite deprecated
<rodrigo_> yes, at 1st I didn't like the package only branches, but with bzr-builddeb it's very easy, much easier than having to deal with the whole upstream source code
<rodrigo_> which makes diffs very big, when updating to a new release
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw, in case you don't know about it, https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<rodrigo_> hmm, btw, I've seen some .pc files in /usr/lib/x86_64/pkgconfig, isn't that an incorrect place, as they are arch-independent?
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh ok, thanks!
<seb128> rodrigo_, are they? the lib path is different on the different archs
<rodrigo_> oh, it's done that way so that you can 32 and 64 bits of the same -dev package?
<seb128> rodrigo_, that list is everything that needs to be merged, quite a lot, it also give you easy diffs
<seb128> rodrigo_, right
<rodrigo_> seb128, but it's that possible? there's only one -dev package, so I don't see how it can have 2 versions installed?
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<seb128> rodrigo_, you could have an i386 source on your amd64 install
<rodrigo_> oh, ok
<nessita> hello everyone!
<seb128> that's not common though
<seb128> hey nessita, happy natty naty ;-)
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> congratulations everyone!
<seb128> nessita, great work, I like the u1 control panel and file syncing works great for me ;-)
<nessita> seb128: that's is amazing to read ;-) thanks for sharing
<nessita> seb128: did you get any chance to ping pitti?
<pitti> nessita: I read it in scrollback
<seb128> no, I've to admit I forgot
<nessita> seb128: OMG! :-o
<pitti> nessita: you don't need to wait for an ack, just upload it
<seb128> but pitti is always on top of things ;-)
<pitti> nessita: and there were several ubuntuone related SRU uploads last night/this morning, so chances are it already happened?
<seb128> pitti, well the sru has an ui freeze break part
<seb128> pitti, no, that's a 10.10 sru
<pitti> ah
<pitti> the thing with showing the name?
<seb128> pitti, still the one about displaying that field that was hidden because the server side was not ready
<rodrigo_> hey nessita, so how do you feel being 'released' as 11.04? :-)
<nessita> pitti: and I don't have upload rights, so in order to ask for sponsorship I will need your stamp somewhere
<nessita> pitti: yes
<didrocks> hey nessita! great work on u1 ;)
<pitti> nessita: which bug was that?
<nessita> didrocks: thanks! great work on unity ;-)
<didrocks> nessita: thanks :-)
<seb128> nessita, pitti: I'm fine sponsoring the upload but it was just not clear if the uif question was sorted or not
<nessita> pitti: merge proposal with linked bug is: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.9/+merge/57380
<nessita> I also have this SRU for natty ("trivial") awaiting for approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/add-gnome-keyring/+merge/59050
<seb128> nessita, I can upload that
<nessita> seb128: great!
<pitti> nessita: TBH, the gtkbuilder file change is hard to review, and there's a lot of other noise in that MP, so I'm trying to understand the bug description
<nessita> pitti: can I help you somehow?
<pitti> nessita: this shows the user name in the client side dialog for sharing a folder; does it introduce any additional strings? any other behaviour changes? e. g. the gtkbuilder change seems to reorder buttons
<nessita> pitti: this is for the SSO registration dialog (is not specific to Ubuntu One). It un-hides a text entry so the user enters his "display name" when creating a new account in SSO. We need this becasue otherwise, new accounts end up with an empty blank name in SSO, and later, in Ubuntu One, when that user creates a share, the "from" field can't be filled with some human readable info (since in SSO, the username is a openid url).
<pitti> nessita: right, but does that only show the name, or also additional strings?
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<nessita> pitti: the XML change does reorder the buttons, but only to make room for the restored name text  entry so the original height of the dialog is not changed. There are no new strings added to the source code (they were already defined but never used)
<pitti> ah, thanks
<nessita> pitti: thank you!
<nessita> pitti: want instructions to run it?
<pitti> nessita: so that won't change e. g. the name of shared folders
<nessita> nopes, this will only "affect" (help!) to newly created SSO accounts
<pitti> ack
<pitti> nessita: added my rubber stamp to the bug
<nessita> pitti: thanks!!!
<pitti> thanks to you :)
<seb128> nessita, I will sponsor that one as well
<nessita> seb128: you rock. Twice.
<nessita> :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, ola! happy natty day to you ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, thanks for the desktop sru verifications!
<pedro_> hola seb128! happy release day to you as well!
 * pedro_ hugs seb128
<didrocks> pedro_: happy release day!
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<pedro_> wondering about a papyon bug though, there's no test case
 * didrocks hugs seb128
 * pedro_ hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pedro_
<kenvandine> indeed, happy release day!
<pedro_> didrocks, happy release day dude!
 * pedro_ hugs all the desktop channel
<seb128> pedro_, you can maybe ask for one of the bug, or defaulting that let's wait a week and play the "didn't notice any issue during the week testing it"
<pedro_> bug 768974 that'd be nice to have a test case
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 768974 in papyon "papyon doesn't answer server's pings" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768974
<seb128> hey kenvandine! feeling better?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> pedro_, well no real way to test that
<pedro_> kenvandine, oki doki so regression testing then ;-)
<kenvandine> pedro_, basically you would get disconnected randomly after some period of time being idle
<pedro_> ok i'll install and keep an eye on it for a few days
<kenvandine> pedro_, i am extremely confident there won't be any regressions there... :)
<kenvandine> it was the same method defined twice, which only happened in a bad merge
<kenvandine> and wasn't in the previous release
<kenvandine> very low risk
<pedro_> ok
<kenvandine> just sad it made it into their release tarball
<dobey> pitti: none of us on u1 has upload privs for ubuntu-sso-client. so for the bug #709494 SRU, someone has to approve/merge nessita's branch, and upload it for us.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client "[SRU] Missing user's name field" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<seb128> dobey, I said I was going to upload that when we discussed it before
<dobey> seb128: ok. i just saw pitti's comment in my /awaylog :)
<nessita> dobey: is all being taken care of :-)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i am just responding to the hilighted messages from my awaylog :)
<seb128> nessita, ignore the failed upload emails if you get any, I tried to upload the 1.0.9 update to natty by error and that failed ;-)
<nessita> seb128: thank god it failed! :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> nessita, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<chrisccoulson> time to try and get the new scrollbars working in firefox :)
<seb128> the correct upload made it there so you are fine no worry ;-)
 * nessita dances
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you will make the sabdfl happy by doing that I guess ;-)
<sabdfl> "even happier" ;-)
<seb128> :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> though I've to admit I'm glad firefox doesn't get those for now
<seb128> they are not usuable against a screen corner and my firefox has those against a screen border
<seb128> corner -> edge
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, i can't make the scrollbars work using an extension and jsctypes ;)
<seb128> nessita, can you set https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/add-gnome-keyring/+merge/59050 to merge or delete it? it was against the natty which is locked, I uploaded to natty-proposed but I can't set the request to merge then
<nessita> seb128: is "Needs Review" for me
<nessita> seb128: and the bug is Fix Committed
<seb128> nessita, well I don't have access to change the status
<seb128> nessita, it's uploaded so it should be merged or deleted
<seb128> nessita, the merge request was for natty not natty-proposed so I couldn't push it where it was supposed to land or set it to merged
<seb128> nessita, if you see what I mean
<seb128> nessita, well launchpad stupidity but since you filed the request please set it to merge if you can or delete it so it's not listed on the sponsoring queue, it has been hanlded
<nessita> seb128: I set the merge proposal to Merged
<seb128> nessita, thanks
<nessita> ;-)
<seb128> oh, pitti was piloting yesterday, I missed that, I would have sent a few reviews his way ;-)
<seb128> do you guys have a preference on where, how we should share notes about work to do for oneiric, at least merges, patches to update, etc?
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, kenvandine, rodrigo_, mterry: ^
<didrocks> seb128: hum, wiki/etherpad? share note on u1?
<mterry> seb128, you mean stuff smaller than workitems?
<didrocks> not a shared* note
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, not sure, what you used before?
<rodrigo_> a wiki seems to be the best
<didrocks> or as before, bugs linked to versions page
<mterry> wiki or blueprints are fine
<didrocks> that was nice to work with
<seb128> didrocks, etherpad ...shared not on u1.
<seb128> mterry, well it's not so much workitems, but like the merges, we have a decent team now and I would like to avoid that we duplicate work
<seb128> so a place where we could dump a "I'm working on that"
<kenvandine> seb128, bugs?
<seb128> and where someone could write a "be careful about that patch because..." next to it if needed
<didrocks> versions.py -> bug associated and people write on bugs if they have recommendation for the people assigned to it?
<seb128> hum
<didrocks> that's how we were working before, it was fine, but if you have better ideas, I don't really care :)
<seb128> what I don't like much in wiki and bugs is that they it's somewhat paperwork
<seb128> well we never really used bugs for merges
<seb128> even for updates we did tend to use IRC rather
<mterry> seb128, status.net?
<didrocks> hum, we did sometimes IIRC, but yeah…
<chrisccoulson> bugs for merges would be a pain ;)
<didrocks> wiki is not really nice for multiediting
<chrisccoulson> i hardly ever check bugs anyway
<kenvandine> i would vote for status.net actually, and we can easily script pulling data out of it
<seb128> it's also slow and annoying to use (wiki)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: if they are linked to one page (version.py) as for updates…
<seb128> I need to learn about status.net I think :p
<kenvandine> i use bugs@gwibber.status.net for tracking incoming gwibber bugs now
<kenvandine> my triaging has gotten much better :)
<kenvandine> seb128, it might make you want to use gwibber :-D
<seb128> lol
<seb128> is that a good thing? ;-)
<didrocks> is status.net available to everyone?
<kenvandine> yup :D
<mterry> seb128, we have an internal instance, but better to use some public one for desktop work i assume
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes
<kenvandine> didrocks, not the internal one
<didrocks> as long as there is a didrocks on twitter…
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, which one?
<seb128> I was leaning toward etherpad which is sort of wiki without locks and slownees
<kenvandine> didrocks, they have temporarily closed creating new free instances, but i know those guys
<didrocks> seb128: we can use ubuntu-fr etherpad if needed :)
<mterry> didrocks, identi.ca is common public one, but you can run it anywhere?
<mterry> no question mark there.  :)
<seb128> are those twitting sort of things?
<kenvandine> seb128, yes
<didrocks> yeah, I guess so… not good for looking for history
<seb128> sorry I still live in a web1 age :p
<didrocks> like "who took gnome-session"
<kenvandine> seb128, we can easily fetch json feeds from it and do anything with the data
<didrocks> etherpad sounds fine to me
<didrocks> we can report progress, people can comment on something and we can search
<seb128> ok, I think we should better use bugs or etherpad for the first merge round, especially for non trivial ones which update to GNOME3 as well
<seb128> but I've to admit I never used status.net so I can't really judge how well that would work
<seb128> I just feel like that without a place to keep status of what we are doing we will duplicate work
<didrocks> agreed
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> status.net looks like a twitter thing, is it?
 * rodrigo_ has never used it
<mterry> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> what about using gobby? we already have a running server, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, etherpad is the equivalent in a web browser
<rodrigo_> ah
<seb128> no need of a decidated client and it has the history of what got edited
<didrocks> so less more light in the feeling, not launching an app…
<chrisccoulson> and web browsers are cool
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine loves web browsers
<seb128> who would be happy with an etherpad?
<didrocks> o/
<seb128> it's just for the initial merge round, let's see how it works
<chrisccoulson> \o
 * kenvandine ignores chrisccoulson
<rodrigo_> yes, sounds good
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, where is that french etherpad of yours? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: let me see if we can contact it with the release (the servers have hard life right now ;))
<rodrigo_> ah, if it's a French etherpad, I don't want it!! :-)
<seb128> lol
 * kenvandine noticed launchpad was actually functional this morning
<micahg> chrisccoulson: lol
<davmor2> kenvandine: slow though and the rss planet feeds are in meltdown  "site= slow death by release"
<mterry> etherpad seems fine
<seb128> ok, let's go for an etherpad try then
<didrocks> seb128: ok, the french one is quite in a bad state with the release (iso download of your own respin + documentation), but we can take the framasoft one :)
<didrocks> seb128: it has backup and I can hit the administrator just 15 minutes away from home :)
<didrocks> http://pad.framasoft.org/
<seb128> didrocks, ok, we should hit hard on it, it's still a small team and few editing
<didrocks> shouldn't* isn't it? :)
<seb128> http://pad.framasoft.org/oneiric-desktop
<seb128> ^
<didrocks> no worry, we have a big load with www.enventelibre.org on the same server, but the server still stands :)
<didrocks> nice!
<rodrigo_> ah, no need to register a user
<didrocks> seb128: welcome message is nicer :p
<seb128> ;-à
<seb128> ;-)
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: "Welcome to #ubuntu-desktop - home of the Desktop team - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop/ | If you want to help out, check out http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html | Team notes: http://pad.framasoft.org/oneiric-desktop | For support please join #ubuntu"
<rodrigo_> didrocks, and you said there was a public API to retrieve info for etherpad, or was that status.net?
<seb128> didrocks, what is the normal ubuntu-fr etherpad url? pad.ubuntu-fr.org?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: well, if we want to have the info, I can access the server. Not sure about the API :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, no, was just wondering what it could be done
<didrocks> seb128: those servers are common between framasoft and ubuntu-fr, we didn't make a sking for ubuntu-fr though
<chrisccoulson> it seems that you're all using chrome except for me and seb128 ;)
<rodrigo_> no need for it really
<didrocks> skin*
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how do you know that? ;-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: same question :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - hover over the names in the user list ;)
<chrisccoulson> it tells you the browser and IP address ;)
<didrocks> never noticed!
<seb128> didrocks, it's just that it's a bit nicer to have ubuntu in the name, I'm pondering using http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ instead which works fine as well
<chrisccoulson> and it's in english ;)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I don't really care, if you prefer that, we can also use make a skin :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson, kenvandine, seb128: sorry, as away for a bit; I think it's easiest to just announce it here in the channel; as we work in chunks of an hour (per commit, at least), that ought to work?
<didrocks> seb128: just that we have access to the server to that one in case of issue, if someone know ubuntu-uk, thats fine
<seb128> ok, let's use http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/oneiric-desktop for now
<seb128_> hum
<seb128_> doing ctrl-R in IRC not such a great thing ;-)
<didrocks> seb128_: can you change your color?
<seb128> bah
<didrocks> it hurts my eyes :)
<seb128> didrocks, done
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<pitti> seb128: pad> sure, bookmarking this
<seb128> pitti, "I think it's easiest to just announce it here in the channel;" > well we can still do that but having a place where we can dump comments doesn't hurt and can be useful
<seb128> it's not adding extra constrains but it can be useful for people living in opposite tz
<seb128> like "if someone works on that be careful about that"
<seb128> just as a note
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: "Welcome to #ubuntu-desktop - home of the Desktop team - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop/ | If you want to help out, check out http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html | Team notes: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/oneiric-desktop | For support please join #ubuntu"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, but ping seemed to suit you well! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> a lot of people tell me that
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3
<seb128> if people have GNOME3 workitems as well btw
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: "Welcome to #ubuntu-desktop - home of the Desktop team - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop/ | If you want to help out, check out http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html | Team notes: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/oneiric-desktop | GNOME3 workitems: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3 | For support please join #ubuntu"
<chrisccoulson> oubiwann, network issues? ;)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: either that, or oubiwann s cat is fond of playing with the power switch of his router.
<seb128> mvo, hey
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, is there any plan to port the software-properties to modern authentification methods next cycle? it seems it's the only .desktop still using gksu with synaptic ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know who did the avahi gtk3 build update? is that ricotz?
<mvo> seb128: there is a plan to port it to aptdaemon, that would solve some other problems as well
<seb128> mvo, does that need UDS discussion or design or anything or is that a "jdi" thing?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, let me check
<mvo> its mostly jdi, but having a session might attract contributors
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know also why cups-pk-helper is in the ppa? is g-c-c needing it?
<rodrigo_> seb128, it was ricotz, yes
<seb128> mvo, ok, I might add one if the schedule is not over busy, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I think so
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, adding a work item to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3 about reviewing that and filling a mir if needed
<rodrigo_> ok
<mvo> thanks seb128!
<seb128> mvo, thank you! ;-)
<seb128> ok, upgrading my new natty vm to GNOME3 is a fail
<seb128> ok, worked after a restart, I had no user first on the gdm screen
<kenvandine> seb128, telepathy-glib bug fix release is OK for an SRU right?
<seb128> kenvandine, guess so, I didn't check the diff or if it was worth getting
<seb128> but bug fixes updates are fine for sru usually, better if they fix launchpad bugs
<kenvandine> there is a crash fix and some other bug fixes
<kenvandine> but also some doc fixes which makes the diff kind of big
<seb128> kenvandine, well your call, I tend to just do updates when they fix a common issue or a bug report in launchpad
<seb128> pitti, I've added the avahi ddeb thing to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-reduce-number-patches-packages
<seb128> I will add things I spot that we carry for a while as a diff and should sort to the workitems there
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if bug #730528 should be kept on the natty-updates list of dropped to oneiric?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730528 in libappindicator "Impossible to inherit a class from AppIndicator*.Indicator in Python (gir)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730528
<cyphermox> seb128, pitti , I'll add a WI to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-reduce-number-patches-packages for the work that needs to be done to re-sync NetworkManager with Debian as much as possible
<kenvandine> seb128, drop for natty
<kenvandine> seb128, i added an overrides for that and then it causes a segfault
<kenvandine> clearly needs more work
<seb128> hum, somewhat the archive feels slower
<seb128> do we have people downloading things today? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: probably images…
<didrocks> (png/svg of course)
<seb128> I see ;-)
<seb128> bah, seems oneiric isn't available yet
<seb128> I get a 404 when adding a source for it
<didrocks> what do the developer do?
<didrocks> they are slacking!!! :-)
<seb128> didrocks, well I don't mind it to not be open to uploads yet, but it's open on launchpad and frozen, they copied natty over, I though it would be available for sources
<seb128> I was trying to get versions pointing to it already
<highvoltage> buxy:/win 15
<highvoltage> (sorry)
<mterry> seb128, pitti: btw, I'll be gone all next week on vacation, just FYI
<seb128> mterry, oh, right, I noticed that when I looked who was away after eastern, enjoy!
<seb128> didrocks and I will be with dx next week also for the record
<seb128> but I guess we will be part time online during the week though likely less responsive
<pitti> mterry: enjoy! see you in Budapest then!
<kenvandine> mterry, have a great vacation
<kenvandine> i'll be traveling on Wednesday and arriving Thursday morning in budapest for the DX sprint
<didrocks> mterry: enjoy indeed!
<pitti> pedro_: thanks muchly for all the verifications!
<pedro_> pitti, you're welcome!
<seb128> ok, time for sport, see you later!
<zyga> hmm, what is the meaning of the bluish corner in the left-top corner of unity?
 * mterry has seeded 9 GiB so far
<didrocks> zyga: it's because you have an application asking for your attention
<mterry> zyga, that means one of the apps in the launcher wants your attention.  The app should also have a blue arrow
<didrocks> and a blue glow around it as well :)
<zyga> oh
 * zyga needs to pay close attention
<zyga> right
<didrocks> zyga: the triangle is there to tell "you need to reveal the launcher"
<zyga> the color difference is very subtle :-)
<didrocks> right :)
<zyga> didrocks, I switched the launcher to never hide
<imachine> hello
<imachine> is it possible to have the unity menu operate with different mouse acctions than default?
<didrocks> zyga: hum, that's an overlook then, we shouldn't display that in that case :)
<imachine> somewhere in gconf perhaphs?
<imachine> gsettings ?
<imachine> usettings? :P
<zyga> didrocks, if you want I could file a bug
<mterry> imachine, ccsm might be what you're looking for.  It lets you change some unity interaction behavior
<didrocks> zyga: well, the action will be revisted for next cycle
<imachine> I basically want it to work in such a way that when I left click the icon in the bar on the left in Unity, it opens the application, but if it's clicked when the app is already open, it minimises/maximises the window
<imachine> mterry, could that be possible with ccsm ?
<mterry> imachine, ah, no.  It doesn't give that much control
 * zyga cannot wait to see unity in O
<mterry> imachine, we call that bar on the left the "launcher"
<imachine> mterry, well, it would be easier for me to manage the windows ;d
<imachine> mterry, can it be done, in general, at some point?
<mterry> imachine, doesn't hurt to file a wishlist bug against unity and see what the devs say
<imachine> mterry, on another note, what about informational widgets in Unity, maybe you know something about that? I used to have gnome show me the temperatures etc :-)
<imachine> oh ok gonn do that :-)
<didrocks> mterry: imachine better to discuss that on the ayatana mailing list
<didrocks> than opening a bug
<mterry> imachine, ah, you probably want more indicators.  there is a weather indicator (indicator-weather)
<mterry> imachine, listen to didrocks, not me  :)
<imachine> mterry, l
<didrocks> imachine: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/, see "Design" :-)
 * mterry is always secretly trying to throw more bugs at didrocks
<didrocks> mterry: I will force you to triage unity bugs either way!!! :-)
<didrocks> mterry: I see that
<didrocks> mterry: I have a fun activity for your holidays next week, you know… ;-)
 * mterry sets up a bot in #ubuntu that redirects all questions to unity bugform
 * didrocks removes the deja-dup package :p
<didrocks> and add to the debian sync blacklist ;)
<mterry> QQ
<didrocks> ;)
<rickspencer3> Laney, is that a picture of you with that cast on your leg?
<Laney> rickspencer3: sure is
<rickspencer3> dang man
<Laney> I didn't mean to spam planet with it twice
<rickspencer3> hah
<rickspencer3> I only saw it once
<Laney> it was an old blog post from december
<Laney> healed now :-)
<rickspencer3> ah, you changed a tag
<rickspencer3> phew
<Laney> I can show you the gnarly scar
<rickspencer3> I was wondering why you didn't mention budapest
<rickspencer3> Laney, errrr
<Laney> :P
<Laney> it happened about 2 weeks after orlando
<rickspencer3> well, glad you're better now, then
<rickspencer3> see you in 2 weeks in budapest, right?
<Laney> you sure will
<rickspencer3> sweet
<Laney> looking forward to it! the place looks awesome
<rickspencer3> yeah
 * rickspencer3 places bathing suit into suitcase
<Laney> sprinting beforehand?
<rickspencer3> Laney, not me
<rickspencer3> there will be a Dx sprint
<rickspencer3> but I will be at something called the "Summit", but that's a Canonical even, not directly Ubuntu related
<rickspencer3> so, no jetjag for me by Monday
<dobey> jcastro: why do the "microblogging" things on http://summit.ubuntu.com/ not link to the entries/profiles on twitter/identica? boo.
<jcastro> dobey: lp:summit, patches welcome! *snicker*
<jcastro> dobey: that might be a widget they reuse all over the place, if you file a bug in summit I'll ask someone to triage it to the right place
<dobey> meh
<pitti> kenvandine: did you ever work on generating documentation from a .gir file, or know someone who did? kamstrup maybe?
<kenvandine> pitti, kamstrup did
<kenvandine> created a tool named giraffe
<kenvandine> the docs on developer.ubuntu.com come from it
<kenvandine> pitti, i have to run out to my son's school, bbiab
<kenvandine> lp:giraffe
<kenvandine> i think
<dobey> pitti: i think valadoc might be able to do that too
<kenvandine> dobey, i don't think so
<kenvandine> anyway, i really need to run
 * kenvandine waves!
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can't believe how easy it is to create language pack xpi's from the firefox source ;)
<chrisccoulson> make langpack-en-GB
<chrisccoulson> done ;)
<chrisccoulson> (after i point it to my local l10n repo)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: wow
<pitti> chrisccoulson: what does it take as input?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it just takes the source from http://hg.mozilla.org/l10n-central
<chrisccoulson> i just grabbed all the repos and stuck them in my source tree
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, from the properties files?
<pitti> structurally these are very different from po files, though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they are quite different
<chrisccoulson> but building them like this is easier than messing around with po2xpi :)
<chrisccoulson> brb, need to undock and move downstairds
<chrisccoulson> **downstaits
<chrisccoulson> d'oh
<chrisccoulson> i'll get there eventually ;)
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<pitti> night didrocks
<didrocks> good night pitti, see you tomorrow :)
<Laney> I thought we agreed at uds to include tomboy in the default quicklist
<chrisccoulson> ooh, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-beta/rev/82330af0d679
<micahg> is that PGO?
<micahg> oh, hmm...beta...
<micahg> that's weird, merge to beta isn't supposed to be until next month
<pitti> good night everyone!
<mala85> What is the safest way to get a stable Gnome-Shell installation for 11.04? Is it better to start with Kubuntu CD, to avoid conflicts with Gnome 2?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-29
<TheMuso> RAOF: Are you aware that pygtk has an ubuntu desktop packaging branch, which you should have access to?
<RAOF> TheMuso: No :)
<RAOF> Well, I am now.
<TheMuso> no problem, I'll put it in the branch for now, but just a heads up for next time.
<TheMuso> Actually...
<TheMuso> Let me see if there is a branch for natty
<TheMuso> i.e a branch for updates...
<RAOF> Mmmm.
<TheMuso> Seems not.
<TheMuso> Let me see if there is a convention elsewhere for other packages re stable release branches.
<TheMuso> Hrm ok seems not. Thats disappointing.
<RAOF> This is one of the cases where git's colocated branch model is quite nice.
<TheMuso> Yep.
<TheMuso> I agree.
<TheMuso> Anyway, running a test build, and will upload if all is well.
<RAOF> Ta.
<TheMuso> RAOF: uploaded.
<RAOF> Ta muchly.
<TheMuso> np
<shinta> hi, anyone knows a way to activate the wobbly windows on unity without making the interface crash?
<RAOF> That did'nt get fixed for release?  Bah!
<shinta> no, i acctivate theh effect and the upper panel crashed x.x
<RAOF> And then came back, right?
<shinta> yes, but some pieces where missing
<RAOF> Well, wobbly windows should remain enabled, so that'll only happen once :(
<shinta> ok, i will give it a try
<shinta> it worked o.o... well, thanks for the help ^^
<didrocks> good morning
<mdke> would anyone do me a massive favour by walking me through how to update and build a simple gnome module with the latest upstream release? I need yelp-xsl 3.0.1 to build the Ubuntu documentation for help.ubuntu.com, and only 3.0.0 is in the archive
<pitti> Good morning
<mdke> morning pitti :)
<mdke> congrats on the release
<pitti> hey mdke, good morning
<pitti> mdke: congrats to you, too!
<mdke> congrats all round
<Sweetshark> Good morning and happy royal wedding day to all british subjects!
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, it's today?
<mdke> yay for a free public holiday
<pitti> the couple won't talk about anything else than the shiny new Untity all day anyway!
<mdke> the streets will be deserted with everyone trying Ubuntu 11.04
<mdke> all those police for nothing
<Sweetshark> pitti: I have packaged a lo-menubar version fixing bug 754562 as lo-menubar_0.1.1~pre1-0ubuntu1. Ok to upload that to https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa for testing?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 754562 in lo-menubar "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754562
<mdke> ok, have figured it out - that is amazingly straightforward
<mdke> update changelog + bzr-buildpackage
<pitti> Sweetshark: you don't need my ack for uploading to a PPA :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, yeah. It just that I am hijacking the release fom the DX team (or lo-menubar rockstars)
<didrocks> good morning pitti, Sweetshark
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> hum, pitti's uploads to oneiric?
<seb128> is it open yet? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: frozen, but you can upload
<seb128> why frozen?
<seb128> great my versions update worked, I could test it yesterday since there was no oneiric apt index on the archive yet
<seb128> (if you wonder why the list is small it's because there is no oneiric germinate yet
<seb128> so most of the content is hidden since it shows mostly the germinate list by default
<pitti> seb128: toolchain is still being prepared
<seb128> how come you got updates in? ;-)
<seb128> but ok, I've some syncs to do but I guess I will wait to not hijack the freeze
<pitti> seb128: I have no idea who accepted them
<dpm> good morning didrocks, I've got a couple of unity questions for you if you're around :)
<didrocks> dpm: sure!
<didrocks> good morning ;)
<pitti> hey dpm
<dpm> :)
<dpm> hey pitti, morning
<seb128> hey dpm
<didrocks> oh adding oneiric-changes to ML subcription, nice idea!
<seb128> dpm, you can ask on the channel even if didrocks is not there btw, others can probably reply as well
<dpm> hey seb128, good morning! - I'll do that then, I just felt like pinging didrocks in case he was still sleeping :)
<didrocks> it's already more than 2 hours that I'm connected :)
<seb128> I guess now is fine, but at some moment of the cycle people feel highlight stress on IRC because they keep being pinged, people should just ask on the channels ;-)
<seb128> and let whoever has time reply
<seb128> anyway, you had questions? ;-)
<dpm> sorry, yeah, it was now me who got pinged in PM :)
<dpm> so the first question is that I've got a laptop which at some point in the cycle got the Applications, Places and System menus folded into the Ubuntu icon at the top left hand side in the gnome panel (classic session) - how can I reset it so that it has the 3 Applications, Places, System menus visible again?
<didrocks> dpm:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/pane
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> dpm:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<didrocks> that will reset all your panel configuration :)
<seb128> or you can remove the applet and add the menubar one
<seb128> if you don't want to reset your whole layout
<dpm> oh, I'm fine with resetting
<dpm> then the next one is that due to a bug I cannot run Unity on that laptop with nvidia, but I got to run it with nouveau fine. I had been using it ok until today when I upgraded a bunch of packages (I hadn't kept it up to date since a week ago or so). Now I get the dialog that tells me that unity cannot be run on that system, so it falls back to classic. I'm not sure what's going on, as it had been running unity fine for a while - is there a way to over
<dpm> ride that check, or what would you suggest?
<didrocks> dpm: geforce 7300/7400?
<Sweetshark> hmmm, I am having a strange Ubuntu only issue: "LANGUAGE=C LC_ALL=C gcc -print-file-name=libgcc_s.so.1" according to the man-page should print a full path, but does not. And it seems to be a ubuntu only issue.
<dpm> didrocks, huh, I think so, let me check...
<didrocks> dpm: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<didrocks> if it's 7300/7400, it will tell you it's blacklisted
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, it's 7300
<didrocks> (Not in backlist: no)
<RAOF> But only on nvidia-current, right?
<didrocks> RAOF: no, blacklist is by pcid
<RAOF> Oh.  Ah.
<dpm> what's up with that card, though, why is it blacklisted?
<didrocks> dpm: I've written about that on askubuntu yesterday, one sec
<didrocks> dpm: freeze at startup with nvidia-current
<didrocks> RAOF: I confirm that some people confirms it works fine with 173
<didrocks> RAOF: so, it's a 270 issue
<didrocks> dpm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37629/geforce-go-7300-7400-blacklisted-can-i-still-run-unity
<dpm> didrocks, oh, that was the bug I've had throughout the cycle with nvidia-current!
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, hence the blacklist road right now :/
 * RAOF thinks the blacklist should be on the (pciid, driver) pair.
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, but it was too late :/
<didrocks> RAOF: so, it will be sweet that we know what happens with that driver for that card
<didrocks> RAOF: and why the old driver still works…
<didrocks> dpm: will you bring it at UDS?
<dpm> didrocks, for reference, it was bug 726496 - I was not planning to do so, but if that helps debugging, I'll be glad to bring it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726496 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Cannot use Unity or Classic desktop with effects after the latest nvidia+xorg update" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726496
<didrocks> dpm: I added the link
<didrocks> RAOF: will that help if dpm brings it at UDS? or should you just start discussing with nvidia about it?
<dpm> didrocks, where did you add the link to?
<didrocks> to the bug report
<didrocks> RAOF: so, it will be sweet that we know what happens with that driver for that card
<didrocks> RAOF: and why the old driver still works…
<didrocks> RAOF: will that help if dpm brings it at UDS? or should you just start discussing with nvidia about it?
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks, chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson ;)
<seb128> hey rodrigo_ chrisccoulson
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo_, didrocks, seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<didrocks> I'm fine thanks, you?
<seb128> I'm fine as well
<seb128> isn't today the day where you are supposed to sit in the garden drinken beer and watching the weeding on TV? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: and Monday is off for them too!
<seb128> right
<didrocks> then, they are laughing about french holidays…
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, happy holiday!
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti! thanks ;)
<didrocks> I know what to answer now :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm meant to be sitting in the garden drinking beer, but i think i'll give the wedding a miss ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> the weather is pretty miserable today though, so, no garden :(
<chrisccoulson> i guess i'll just have to sit inside with my fingers in my ears ;)
<seb128> ok so back in sitting in the couch to drink beer?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> well, as long as there is beer drinking :p
 * pitti looks at the bright sun and blue sky outside and commiserates the English weaher
<pitti> weather, too
<glatzor> hello pitti, I started porting aptdaemon client to gdbus. But I don't understand how I can access the properties
<glatzor> of the gdbusproxy
<pitti> glatzor: is that any different from dbus-glib?
<pitti> i. e. you call Get() on the org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties interface?
<glatzor> do I need a second proxy for the properties interface?
<pitti> yes
<glatzor> ah ok.
<pitti> did python-dbus have some extra magic for this?
<pitti> it doesn't sound too hard to write an override for this, so that myproxy.myproperty will work
<pitti> but gdbus itself doesn't have a magic API for tihs
<glatzor> no. gdbus already provides g-properties-changed and cached properties. So it felt natuarlly to access the properties of the object from the same gdbusproxy instance
<pitti> glatzor: ah, I haven't used/seen that yet; perhaps you can file a pygobject gnome bug about it, and I might have a go at it in the train ride to Budapest :)
<rodrigo_> oh, so the British get a day off because of the wedding? much better than here, we paid the prince's wedding, but it was on a Saturday, so no holiday and, worst, we weren't invited, even though we paid it!!
<seb128> the right way to do it is to cut some heads
<seb128> that's what we did there! ;-)
<rodrigo_> yeah, we should learn from the French indeed :)
<rodrigo_> having a king is such an obsolete thing indeed
<rodrigo_> king or queen :)
<Sweetshark> rodrigo_: unless you are king yourself of course ...
<seb128> pitti, bug #747796 is puzzling
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 747796 in pygobject "gnome-language-selector crashes after a fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747796
<seb128> pitti, it seems somewhat due to translations
<seb128> there is another user who confirm the issue and say "The problem appears to be the letter uppercase dotted "I", which is a Turkish only character."
<seb128> I still don't get why it would make the chars be changed...
<seb128> dpm, ^ does that one makes sense to you?
<dpm> seb128, not really, no :( I don't understand why the Turkish i translations can change the code
<dpm> also, unrelated, but I'm getting this with g-l-s: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600622/
<seb128> hum, I start hatting those UnicodeDecodeError
<seb128> what is wrong with python and encoding?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, this is totally dubious to me
<didrocks> seb128: it's not utf8 by default in python2
<pitti> seb128: an uppercase ASCII 'I' should remain an 'I' in any locale
<seb128> pitti, well, we got 2 users having the issue now, I was leaning toward a local corruption before the other user comments
<pitti> seb128: I'll see to reproducing this locally and investigate, I guess somewhere in the code or overrides is an extra char conversion
<pitti> but not today
<pitti> I haven't actually tested a Turkish locale yet
<seb128> didrocks, well encoding changed in 2.7
<seb128> didrocks, we didn't have those issues with 2.6
<didrocks> oh really? didn't follow that
<didrocks> just still .encode() manually for most part when interacting with 3rd part, like launchpadlib here :(
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i hit a confusing issue with my language packs last night (they didn't work at all) :(
<chrisccoulson> it seems that some translations are incomplete, and in that case, the firefox build system can merge in en-US translations, but it wouldn't let me do that
<chrisccoulson> and then i realised i needed http://hg.mozilla.org/build/compare-locales/ installed to make it work :)
<chrisccoulson> i've got no idea why that isn't part of the build system though....
<chrisccoulson> so now i have working translations using xpi's i created myself :)
<chrisccoulson> and they look identical to the upstream xpi's, which must be a good sign :)
<chrisccoulson> dpm - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox.translation-branch/revision/809 ;)
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: BTW, I won't be around much today, I need to prep my moving tomorrow
<pitti> chrisccoulson: awesome!
<chrisccoulson> ouch, the firefox tarball grew by 40MB
<chrisccoulson> oh, still not quite as big as chromium then ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i can ditch all the hunspell dictionaries. that's quite a space saving there
<rodrigo_> ugh, no space left on my laptop's HD
<rodrigo_> I indeed have to many source code checkouts (+ build files) here
 * rodrigo_ cleans
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, that keeps happening to me too
<rodrigo_> yeah
<chrisccoulson> a built firefox source tree is 2GB though ;)
<chrisccoulson> they take up a fair bit of space
<rodrigo_> also, the build-area dirs from using bzr bd seem to take a lot of space also
<rodrigo_> is there a way to tell it to use /tmp?
<rodrigo_> 4gb cleaned so far and counting! :)
<pedro_> hello chrisccoulson, do you have a test case for bug 771176 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771176 in language-selector "langauge-selector non-functional in natty due to missing gnome-user-guide-xx packages" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771176
<pedro_> hola rodrigo_!
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_
<rodrigo_> pedro_, how is colocolo going? :)
<chrisccoulson> pedro_, yeah, open language selector and try to install a new locale :)
<chrisccoulson> (but you must have gnome-panel installed to test)
<chrisccoulson> before the fix, you immediately get a dialog warning of missing gnome-user-guide-$LANG packages
<chrisccoulson> now, you shouldn't get that and you should be able to install extra languages
<pedro_> rodrigo_, not 'too bad' we're not having a good season but anyways tomorrow is the game against the classic rival so time for revenge!
<rodrigo_> pedro_, heh, the chilean madrid-barça?
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, ah ok will test that, thanks
<pedro_> rodrigo_, haha yeah something like that, the biggest game in here
<chrisccoulson> woah, i just shaved 35MB from the firefox source tarball by getting rid of the dictionaries
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, only 35MB?
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, the tarball was 105MB before ;)
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> brb, need to reboot
<jbicha> I'm surprised at how quick Oneiric opened up
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, oneiric is unfrozen right?
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<didrocks> waow, 5 uploads in oneiric since I subscribed :)
<didrocks> seems seb128 is in syncing mode :)
<seb128> didrocks, is he? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: not sure, asking him :p
<didrocks> ask*
<didrocks> ok, so the gpg key isn't set yet for the repo
<didrocks> can't get my pbuilder chroot initialized
<didrocks> mvo: FYI: bug #773214
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 773214 in software-center "software evaluation impossible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773214
<didrocks> I confirm I'm stucked at authentification as well
<mvo> didrocks: hm, hm, I wonder if its a no-longer valid token maybe
<mvo> didrocks: you can reproduce this?
<didrocks> mvo: yeah
<mvo> didrocks: what does it print on the terminal/.xsession-errors?
<didrocks> tell you just hate French people :)
<didrocks> let me see
<didrocks> let's pick the app I wanted to evaluate
<didrocks> hum "unity" :-)
<mvo> -1
<mvo> *uppppps*
<mvo> ;)
<didrocks> where is "software-center"… :-)
<didrocks> 2011-04-29 15:14:50,182 - softwarecenter.app - INFO - software-center-agent finished with status 1
<didrocks> it's the only output I get
<mvo> hm, for me getting reviews is super slow currently
<mvo> ok
<didrocks> yeah, getting reviews is slow
<didrocks> scalability issue?
<mvo> I ask in #is now, its really really really slow
<seb128> didrocks, do we have a public faq or askubuntu or something about systray in unity?
<mvo> didrocks: could you please run: " /usr/share/software-center/report_review.py --review-id 1 --debug
<mvo> " and tell me if that outputs anything interessting?
<seb128> didrocks, something we can use as stock reply for "the systray for that application doesn't show in natty"
<didrocks> mvo: sure
<didrocks> seb128: I'll have a quick look then, didn't see one, but yeah, good idea
<seb128> didrocks, I guess I can point to http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-the-system-tray
<seb128> or http://askubuntu.com/questions/19846/adding-icon-to-the-system-tray-notification-area
<didrocks> seb128: right, it has a quality answer, maybe just need editing
<didrocks> seb128: they need to be duped
<seb128> they are not exactly the same bug
<didrocks> mvo: nothing apart from a /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/SimpleGtkbuilderApp.py:31: GtkWarning: Could not load image 'softwarecenter': Failed to open file '/usr/share/software-center/ui/softwarecenter': No such file or directory
<didrocks>   self.builder.add_from_file(path)
<seb128> one example how to port to the indicator system
<seb128> the other one how to whitelist a systray
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the title is misleading
<mvo> didrocks: nothing about the worker thread or anything like tihs?
<didrocks> mvo: nothing, (for the last minute), just got: DEBUG:root:report_abuse mode and then the line I pasted above
<didrocks> mvo: were you the one trying to convince me using that instead of desktopcouch IIRC? :-)
<didrocks> (still nothing more, I think I can close it now?)
<mvo> didrocks: please keep it open
<didrocks> sure :)
<mvo> didrocks: what its doing is to fire a "whoami" call to ubuntu sso, that is apparently taking ages for you
<didrocks> mvo: hum, let me try to open ubuntuone control panel then
<mvo> didrocks: good idea, please
<didrocks> logged
<didrocks> and I have my infos
<mvo> didrocks: so that is quick?
<didrocks> yeah, like a second…
<didrocks> didn't see the splashscreen event this time (and I didn't started it before)
<didrocks> even*
<mvo> didrocks: what about: "PYTHONPATH=/usr/share/software-center/ python /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/backend/restfulclient.py sso" ?does that show whoami info  quickly as well?
<didrocks> mvo: it asks me to create an account, so I must not be logged
<didrocks> weel create an account/log in
<didrocks> let me try to log in
<mvo> didrocks: could you lease login?
<didrocks> ok, whoamI received
<didrocks> let me try the report_view.py
<didrocks> mvo: seems still the same :(
<mvo> didrocks: hmmmmm, let me look at the code closer
<didrocks> mvo: sure, just ping me if you need testing :)
<mvo> didrocks: could you please try again? if still nothing, could you please "bzr get lp:software-center ; cd software-center;  PYTHONPATH=. python utils/report_review.py --review-id 1 --datadir ./data --debug " ?
<didrocks> mvo: sure, trying
<didrocks> mvo: so, wasn't working, tried trunk and I get: DEBUG:root:login()
<didrocks> but then nothing
<didrocks> (not the other debug output you added)
<mvo> didrocks: could you plesae bzr up and run it again? more debug output hopefully (r1752)
<didrocks> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600753/
<mvo> didrocks: there we go, iz sso bug ;)
<didrocks> mvo: exactly! :-)
<didrocks> encoding for the love :)
<seb128> it's always nessita's fault
<mvo> didrocks: but IZ softwarecenter issue for not reporting it propery :(
<mvo> didrocks: let me switch to french to see if I can reproduce it
<didrocks> mvo: you are taking risks :-)
<mvo> haha
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but she dare have something working for her application! It's nasty :-)
<mvo> nasty narwahl
<didrocks> heh :-)
<mvo> didrocks: yep, can reproduce
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> ok, so it's true, it's mvo being a french hater!
<mvo> thanks YOU very much
<mvo> \o/ didrocks
<seb128> mvo, no tea for you until that's fixed! ;-)
<didrocks> mvo: thanks for adding the debug info :-)
<didrocks> seb128: right, I have some rating to make on USC :-)
<mvo> seb128: only partly my fault
<mvo> no nessita around today?
<seb128> mvo, you and nessita right?
<seb128> she must be hidding in shame!
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> well, I was not aware that I am not allowed to use non-ascii with sso ;)
<seb128> seems like a bug indeed
<mvo> seb128: who else from the team might be able to tell me if its something I should fix or something that needs fixing inside the sso-client? beside her :)
<seb128> mvo, calendar says she has a swap day today, maybe check on the u1 channel?
<seb128> hum, does anybody has an opinion on how to handle GNOME3 updates on the vcs?
<seb128> should we bzr merge the gnome3-team vcs, i.e keep the history of those commit in the official vcs?
<didrocks> maybe rodrigo_? as we have some forks of our branches, but as i didn't follow that closely
<seb128> what I'm leaning toward now is to do bzr merge, commit, clean a bit, drop ppa uploads from the changelog and summarize in one and upload
<didrocks> seems good to me
<seb128> then maybe an extra "rebase on debian" before uploading
<seb128> but that would keep the contributions history and do a clean upload as well
<seb128> let's do that
<Laney> why drop the ppa stuff? part of the package's history isn't it?
<Laney> you'd keep debian changelog entries
<Laney> also and less bikesheddy, we are thinking about landing mono 2.10 sooner rather than later. There will be some associated FTBFS which we will fix ASAP
<seb128> yeah, ftfbs are fine don't worry about those yet
<seb128> Laney, because we do that for desktop usually, we drop the ubuntu changelog entries when we rebase on debian, we just add one which summarize the diff
<Laney> ok fair enough
<seb128> especially nowadays that changelog are stripped to 10 entries anyway
<Laney> it'll be in vcs history anyway
<seb128> Laney, not to count that lot of the those changelog uploads have poor quality changelogs
<seb128> it's also work to merge GNOME3 changelogs from debian and the ppa over our 2.32 and doesn't seem worth it
<Laney> well there are tools to merge changelogs, i'd hope that bzr merge-package uses them, but really I was just suggesting an idea, don't worry about it :-)
<Laney> is the plan to drop gtk2 from the cd this cycle?
<seb128> well it works when you have 2 vcs
<seb128> but we have 3 series there which evolved in different way
<seb128> natty, ppa, debian
<seb128> so the 3 series merge in one is not obvious
<seb128> gtk2 from the CD... let's see at UDS, it's a bit early to have a visibility on that
<seb128> we would like to but I'm not sure how things like libreoffice or firefox will get those
<seb128> or mono bindings
<Laney> mono gtk#3 is being worked on
<seb128> we will have "port as much as we can to gtk3" as a goal
<Laney> there's a branch of banshee with a port
<seb128> I'm not sure it's realistic to get it done in one cycle
<mvo> didrocks: I do a SRU with the LANGUAGE=fr fix now (if os.environ["LANGUAGE"] == "fr": del os.environ["LANGUAGE"]). should make hte review stuff work soonish
<seb128> especially that it will be mixing with python3 and gi ports
<seb128> mvo, you want to make friends today? ;-)
<mvo> lol
<mvo> lalalalala
<seb128> mvo, did you try the u1 channel?
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<didrocks> mvo: nice way to handle this :-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I did a bunch of GNOME syncs to oneiric already btw
<pitti> good bye everyone, have a nice weekend!
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, cool
<seb128> libwnck3 and some other gnome3 libs
<seb128> pitti, have fun!
<didrocks> mvo: but even if you remove the env variable for the sign in, we keep being French deep in our hearts :-)
<rodrigo_> pitti, have a good move :)
<didrocks> pitti: good luck with your move ;) enjoy your week-end
<rodrigo_> seb128, should we update the etherpad page with what has been done?
<mvo> bye pitti!
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, we have the versions page for what has been done
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, I think we don't need extra manual work, the etherpad is rather for comments and notes
<rodrigo_> seb128, and what about 'I'm working on this...'? I thought it was for not duplicating work
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes, that can and should go there
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've added that I work on eog there
<seb128> rodrigo_, I didn't feel like syncs would be work on things that would get duplicates
<seb128> duplicated
<seb128> it just needs someone to run the sync command which I can do so I did those ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I can sync libgnomekbd if you want
<seb128> I think it should have no ubuntu diff
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, cool, because I think it doesn0t have any diff
<rodrigo_> yeah, go ahead
<seb128> ok
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey ricotz
<seb128> ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> i just switched to the oneiric repo and noticed the avahi upload, it will need the gtk3 patch which is in the gnome3 ppa
<ricotz> seb128, i am fine, pretty busy with other stuff :(
<ricotz> seb128, how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, I'm fine thanks
<ricotz> looks like you are excited with the new cycle start
<seb128> ricotz, right, I added a workitem for you about that on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-reduce-number-patches-packages
<ricotz> meaning switching to gnome3 ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, though the debian guys were discussing that on #debian-gnome today so it might redo it from scratch in a different way, we should send such patches to debian to avoid that happening if we can
<seb128> "so they might redo it"
<seb128> lol
<seb128> just when I was writing that mbieil said he uploaded to debian with gtk3
<ricotz> looks like mbiebl does it already
<seb128> so I guess I can drop the workitem and we will need to resync on them
<ricotz> ;)
<seb128> well shame that you both did the same work still
<seb128> could you try to make sure you open a debian bug with the diff when you do such work?
<ricotz> right, actually robert did it first
<seb128> so we avoid picking different naming and they don't dup work
<seb128> I will remind that to him as well when he's online ;-)
<ricotz> alright
<bcurtiswx> congrats on the release everyone :)
<seb128> hey nessita
<nessita> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> nessita, I'm fine, how are you? what are you doing there, you are not supposed to be having a swap day today? ;-)
<nessita> I am! I'm checking that everything is OK
<nessita> since I travel to Europe next Monday
<seb128> nessita, you broke things for mvo and didrocks they were looking for you earlier
<didrocks> seb128: you don't like french people, do you? :-)
<nessita> seb128: I did?
<nessita> didrocks: did I?
<seb128> nessita, sso not liking being given non-ascii strings it seems, that breaks french users
<seb128> didrocks, that was for nessita I guess ;-)
<nessita> but... how come this did not come up to light before?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, mind broken this time, not weechat :-)
<didrocks> nessita: so french users can't authenticate for ratings and review in USC
<didrocks> was working for beta1 at least
<seb128> nessita, well I guess testing doesn't cover everything
<nessita> didrocks: we haven't changed SSO code in a while... so I'm wondering why this is coming to light just now
<nessita> didrocks: anyways, I'm happy to fix (next week) if I have a bug report with the trace and the steps to reproduce :-)
<didrocks> nessita: mvo workarounded it for now I guess
<seb128> nessita, check the bug mvo opened, but not sure that was working before
<didrocks> so no pressure :-)
<nessita> ok then :-)
<nessita> ok, I see the bug: [Bug 773214] software evaluation impossible
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 773214 in software-center "software evaluation impossible" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773214
<seb128> nessita, right
<nessita> I'll work on that next week, from Your Time Zone :-P
<seb128> nessita, well it could that mvo was not sending the translated name before
<seb128> or that the translations were not uptodate
<seb128> nessita, ok ;-)
<nessita> oh, I'm reading the report
<mvo> nessita: we see each other in budapest next week
<mvo> :)
<nessita> and the app name is not supposed to change (mvo is sending the translated version of the ap name)
<nessita> mvo: hey there, I'm reading your report
<didrocks> jcastro: working at 9PM on wednesday at UDS?
<mvo> nessita: well, its a user visible thing
<jcastro> didrocks: fixing that, that's an optional plenary Q+A with mark
<jcastro> didrocks: don't worry I won't take your beer time away
<didrocks> jcastro: was starting to be scared of that \o/
<nessita> mvo: right, the thing is that we don't support that the app name changes, so in order to solve that, we should implement the feature (already filled) to be able send the app id to be used to access the keyring, and a free string to be shown as the dialog box header (and there you can send whatever translated string)
<nessita> the bug tracking that request is:
<nessita> bug #762846
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 762846 in ubuntu-translations "The application name shows untranslated in the "Create account" dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762846
<nessita> and is a new feature, so we'll implement it for O. we need to find a way to make this work for N though... I may make a patch that does not break existent APIs
<mvo> ok, I removed the _() for now in s-c
<nessita> right
<nessita> mvo: I'll think in a better workaround and I'll comment in the bug. Are you using the new dbus iface or the old one?
<nessita> that is, are you calling "login_to_get_credentials" or "login"?
<mvo> login() and login_or_register()
<nessita> mvo: hem... there is no login_or_register method, in the new iface we have the login() method or register() method. In the old one, login_to_get_crendetials or login_or_register_to_get_credentials() :-) So, if you are using the old ones (suffixed with "to_get_credentials"), I will surely not be able to change the API. If you're using the new ones (which receive a DBus dictionary to be flexible about parameters), I can add a new pa
<mvo> hrm, so its self.proxy.login_or_register_to_get_credentials/self.proxy.login_to_get_credentials
<nessita> right, old iface :-/
<mvo> nessita: I can update that in my code
<mainerror> o/
<nessita> mvo: if you can, let's wait until next week when I provide this new param
<mvo> nessita: ok, cool
<nessita> mvo: and we can do this IRL ;-)
<mvo> !
<mvo> :)
<dobey> nessita: so there is a still a bug there that we need to fix, regardless of whether it's being translated or not. but we can discuss in budapest if you want
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you mean with "there is a still a bug there that we need to fix". Can  you please specify what bug do you mean? (other than not supporting translated app names, since the app name acts as a key for ussoc)
<mvo> thanks for your help nessita and dobey, for now it should be taken care of (with the removal of _()) and hte rest we can fix together in budapest
<nessita> mvo: right
<dobey> nessita: i mean untranslated app names can still be non-ASCII
<nessita> dobey: right. Yes, I'll look into that next week.
<nessita> and yes, I will propose SRU for natty and maybe maverick, if needed
<nessita> well, I'm off now, back to my hard task of putting my house in order!
<nessita> bye all, see ya next week
<seb128> nessita, bye, see you next week!
 * nessita waves
<dobey> see you in hungary nessita
<mvo> see you
<bcurtiswx> ah yes, what sprint is next week?
<bcurtiswx> UX?
<bcurtiswx> DX?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yes
<kenvandine> both :)
<seb128> U1 as well
<bcurtiswx> cool!
<kenvandine> and launchpad too right?
<kenvandine> going to be lots of folks there i guess :)
<bcurtiswx> is that why wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-O attendees section is small? :P
<kenvandine> i noticed that too
<kenvandine> seems really weak this time
<bcurtiswx> yeah, sometime this week i have to get transport from airport to hotel setup, cjohnston and I are sharing the price on the way back since we both have the same flight
<kenvandine> cool
 * dobey hopes the u1 sessions get approved soon
<Sarvatt> bcurtiswx: there's 8 of us on the canonical wiki on your same flight too
<bcurtiswx> Sarvatt, there or back or what?
<Sarvatt> and many many more on the flight back
<bcurtiswx> well then why don't I just get in on your transport?
<bcurtiswx> if thats possible/OK
<dobey> kenvandine, bcurtiswx: the wiki page list might be small because of the change to the new form submission system
<Sarvatt> well 10 on the flight back
 * Sarvatt is just taking the shuttle
<bcurtiswx> shuttle is free?
<Sarvatt> nope 12 euros
<dobey> i am pretty sure there are more than 6 people attending UDS :)
<bcurtiswx> well, since it's in Budapest, I'd hope they accept FOrints (since thats what I have) :P
<Sarvatt> bcurtiswx: Airport: Budapest International airport (http://www.bud.hu/english/)
<Sarvatt> To get to the Hotel from the Airport people can take a shuttle bus that will drop them off right at the Corinthia (http://www.airportshuttle.hu/). The ticket costs 12Euros one way and 19Euros return and can be purchased at the airport directly. Journey time is approx. 45/50 min. Alternatively, if you are travelling with other 4-5 colleagues, you may be able to share a taxi van, which should costs approximately 40Euros.
<bcurtiswx> i guess i'll most likely just play sheep and follow most of you wherever you go
<bcurtiswx> Sarvatt, you've reserved online already I would assume ?
<Sarvatt> bcurtiswx: nope, was planning on doing the same as you actually :)
<dobey> well at least it is *in* budapest :)
<dobey> my budapest flights are annoying though. 2 layovers both ways
<bcurtiswx> DCA to NYC to BUD, can't complain
<Sarvatt> bcurtiswx: you're going from DCA too? :)
<bcurtiswx> yup
<bcurtiswx> live in Falls Church, VA
<Sarvatt> woodbridge VA here, just moved from old town alexandria
<dobey> heh
<dobey> all you DC people
<bcurtiswx> Sarvatt, good to see you survived the tornado
<Sarvatt> AA3837 too?
<dobey> i guess i should find some DC canonical/ubuntu people to meet up for beer next time i go to dc
<bcurtiswx> i have a friend that lives in apartment just south of the occoquan (sp?) whom i visit occasionally
<bcurtiswx> dobey, we meet nearly every saturday at Taste of India off of the woddley park metro exit
<bcurtiswx> around 5:00PM
<bcurtiswx> woodley*
<bcurtiswx> Sarvatt, why don't you hang out in our LoCo channel? since you're close enough to be a part
<dobey> bcurtiswx: is that /in/ DC proper?
<bcurtiswx> dobey, correct
<bcurtiswx> Sarvatt, yup 3837 there and 3845 back
<bcurtiswx> all the DC canonical employees (well anyone for this matter) should be in #ubuntu-us-dc
<bcurtiswx> it's the cool place to be </plug>
<bcurtiswx> for collaborative purposes, shouldn't we combine the canonical and UDS-O attendee wiki ? or is there some special reason they're separated ?
<bcurtiswx> at least the travel itinerary stuff
<bcurtiswx> (since idk what on the canonical one)
<dobey> man openstreetmap needs someone to donate a usable web site
<dobey> bcurtiswx: i don't think we're using wikis for that any more
<bcurtiswx> dobey, hmm. OK.
<bcurtiswx> maybe i'll just walk around the terminal finding out where other UDS-O people are, if not flash my Ubuntu desktop around ;)
<Laney> used to be good having a list of when everyone was arriving
<Laney> i guess i'll just head for the shuttle
<bcurtiswx> Wiki's with flight info help the newbies like me, collaborate with others at least.  I'll just walk around Reagan until I find Sarvatt
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: lol
<nigelb> I should add my details, but I'll do that once I'm actually sure I'm going
<dobey> bcurtiswx: just wear an ubuntu shirt.
<bcurtiswx> im lacking in the Ununtu shirt department :P
<bcurtiswx> Ubuntu* even
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: Just look like a geek, y'know, generally. :p
<bcurtiswx> i can look like a geek, backpack with huge laptop with an Ubuntu logo on it
<nigelb> that works :p
<nigelb> I'm goign to wear my ubuntu t-shirt for the trip, to be on the safe side ;)
<Laney> nigelb: getting a bit close?!
<nigelb> Laney: hrm?
<nigelb> Laney: I need to go through the drama called 'visa application' ^-^
<Laney> as in, haven't you had to book flights and accommodation?
<Laney> :-O
<nigelb> and that's happening next week.
<Laney> does it require an interview or something?
<nigelb> so until next thursday, I dunno if I'll make it even though I have tickets and hotel reservation
<nigelb> Yeah, I have an appointment with the consulate on Monday
<nigelb> I fly to the capital on sunday, submit documents, and pray that (a) they approve (b) they approve and give passport back to me before thursday.
<nigelb> (embassy opens only on Mon, Wed, Thu)
<nigelb> someday, I'll abolish visas :P
<kenvandine> LP is killing me today
<lifeless> kenvandine: oh?
<kenvandine> lots of failures
<kenvandine> right now it isn't letting me upload to a ppa
<kenvandine> i figured it was just the day after 11.04 flood
<cyphermox> I haven't been able to upload to the NM ppa either, and there's something like a 16 h backlog
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i noticed that too. it took a whole day for my firefox-stable updates to get built
<chrisccoulson> did we lose some PPA builders?
<kenvandine> i am getting connection refused errors right now
<kenvandine> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<chrisccoulson> wow, 2 day backlog on amd64 now ;)
<cyphermox> yeah ;)
<lifeless> kenvandine: see #is, #launchpad etc topics
<kenvandine> ah :)
<lifeless> kenvandine: release day traffic caused an overload of ppa.l.n which is only partially rectified and is in progress
<kenvandine> lifeless, that is basically what i was assuming
<lifeless> should only be uploads that are down
<lifeless> you can upload it to upload.ubuntu.com instead
<kenvandine> i was getting 404s for a while trying to install from it
<kenvandine> but that is working now
<lifeless> if you haven't successfully uploaded it at all
<lifeless> if you've uploaded it but its not showing up, then its hurry-up-and-wait time
<kenvandine> not uploaded at all
<kenvandine> but it is eod... i'll try again later tonight :)
<kenvandine> time to go play with the kids :-D
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-04-30
<timholum> hello, I am looking at writting a mod / patch ( maybe a lens? ) for unity search, I am wondering if anyone know's of a tutorial on writting a lens, to see if that will do what I am looking for
<timholum> The idea I am trying to bring to reality is when I search for \\192.168.1.50 or \\someserver display's an icon I can click on to make an smb connection ( and maybe even a scp , ssh, and ftp connection  depending on difficulty )
<preyas_> any1 here??
<preyas_> i want to install gnome3 shell in ubuntu 11.04 can any1 help me
<chrisccoulson> is anyone able to parse bug 774174?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 774174 in firefox "The menu "Bookmarks" in Firefox does not work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774174
<chrisccoulson> i honestly can't work out what the reporter is trying to say :/
<LLStarks> hi, i have a question regarding dpkg behavior.
<LLStarks> let's say i delete a file installed by a package.
<LLStarks> why can't i restore that file with a dpkg? why must i first uninstall the package and its dependencies and then reinstall the package to restore the file?
<mtvoid> LLStarks: You don't need to uninstall it first, you can simply reinstall it
<LLStarks> i did
<LLStarks> but the file isn't regenerated
<mtvoid> LLStarks: What command did you you use?
<LLStarks> aptitude reinstall
<LLStarks> apt-get  --reinstall as well
<LLStarks> also a manual dpkg with the deb
<LLStarks> btw, the package in question is python-apt, but i've seen this with other packages in the past
<mtvoid> LLStarks: I just tried it out just to be sure, works fine here
<LLStarks> if i do this: rm /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info
<LLStarks> there's no way to get the file back unless i uninstall and then install
<LLStarks> but python-apt has many dependencies
<LLStarks> so it's not practical
<mtvoid> LLStarks: You can use dpkg to force an uninstall, ignoring the dependency problems
<LLStarks> what flag?
<mtvoid> LLStarks: Just add a --force
<LLStarks> lemme try
<mtvoid> LLStarks: Actually try --force-help to see all options, though --force-all will take care of it too.
<jbicha> -f fixes everything :-)
<LLStarks> still nothing
<LLStarks> ls doesn't show the file
<LLStarks> one sec
<LLStarks> oh ****
<LLStarks> i was using the wrong package. i needed the common.
<LLStarks> sorry to waste your time
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<mtvoid> LLStarks: I suspected something like that, actually ;)
<chrisccoulson> of course, if you delete a file from /etc, then i don't think reinstalling the package gets you the file back ;)
<LLStarks> except for the unrelated x crash, everything's good now
<LLStarks> thanks
<LLStarks> that being said though, my original concern regarding dpkg behavior is something i have encountered even when i have the right package. i'll be on the lookout for its occurrence.
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, you missed my last comment ;)
<chrisccoulson> if you delete a file in /etc, then reinstalling a package won't bring it back
<chrisccoulson> i guess you might have seen that before
<LLStarks> yeah
<LLStarks> that might be it
<LLStarks> happens whenever i wipe /etc/apt
<chrisccoulson> don't wipe it ;)
<LLStarks> i'll remember not too.
<chrisccoulson> conffiles are handled differently by the package manager compared to other files, so it can preserve user changes
<chrisccoulson> which might include you deleting the files entirely ;)
<LLStarks> so, the only way to repopulate files in etc is a forced removal and then installation?
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, or just copy the files you want from the deb ;)
<LLStarks> but then the symlinks and permissions might be screwed up
<LLStarks> whatever. i'll just not touch files that have special cases like /etc
<LLStarks> get enough trouble etc/default/grub
<LLStarks> *trouble with
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-01
<jbicha> anybody here good with quilt?
<Manibuntu1> hello
<desrt> anyone in budapest yet?
<bullethead> hello, installed the gnome3 ppa what's the global package name to install (if this is the wrong place I apologize), something like apt-get install gnome3?
<bullethead> meh this was easier with slackware 3.0 using floppy disks I'll try #ubuntu
<bluethundr_> hello #ubuntu desktop.. I notice that every time I reboot my "jaunty" laptop, it loses it's resolv.conf settings. how can i get this setting to persist through reboots?
<micahg> !support | bluethundr_
<ubot2> bluethundr_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<bluethundr_> ok guys thank you
<Ampelbein> bluethundr_: fwiw, bug 435874 asks for more info about the same issue, you might add your information there.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 435874 in network-manager "keeps rewriting /etc/resolv.conf" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435874
<bluethundr_> Ampelbein: ok that's good info ty
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-23
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone! Release week...and to kick that off, a video ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-_yaPof1Vs&feature=youtu.be&t=28m48s (Linux Action Show talking Ubuntu 12.04...figured you all might like to see it)
 * TheMuso downloads the videsos.
<TheMuso> video even.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, sounds like the onboard keyboard could rock with a few configuration tweaks
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: yeah, caught that as well. :)
<TheMuso> I think with some design team help, onboard could really be our on-screen keyboard for everything.
<TheMuso> It was designed for a11y as its primary use case, but its flexible enough to be used for everything else I think.
<jbicha> it's ridiculously more functional than the caribou thing GNOME Shell is including
<Sarvatt> TheMuso: does it really need some kind of design team feedback to make it bigger by default? :)
<TheMuso> Sarvatt: I dunno.
<TheMuso> jbicha: But thats early in development, and targetting specialized assistive hardware for people who can't even use a mouse.
<Sarvatt> from that video i got that it was too small by default and should be taking up the horizontal resoltion of the screen by default but its not
<TheMuso> Right.
<jbicha> TheMuso: the caribou developer got busy and stopped coding it, it's an interesting framework but it needs a lot more work for the frontend to be usable
<TheMuso> jbicha: Ah ok, I am not really following its development.
<lifeless> what would cause applications to not be found via the dash ?
<lifeless> the application lens is installed
<lifeless> a clean profile works.
<Jacky> lifeless: improperly formed .desktop files.
<lifeless> Jacky: how does one diagnose this ?
<Jacky> Well, how I would go about doing would be looking at a desktop file for an application that does appear under /usr/share/applications and comparing it to a .desktop for an application that you'd like to see but don't.
<lifeless> Jacky: My question was ambiguous
<lifeless> Jacky: *nothing* appears.
<Jacky> O.O
<lifeless> So not, what causes a specific app to not appear.
<lifeless> What causes no applications to be found.
<Jacky> blame read access!
<Jacky> Hmm, need to peek into code for that one..
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laney: oh, it's fine for x-x-i-s to ship the workaround as well; I really meant to say "a pm-utils *script* workaround", the packaging doesn't matter uch
<pitti> much
<pitti> RAOF: hey Chris, how are you?
<RAOF> Hey pitti.  Good!  Back in Hobart.
<RAOF> Where it's much cooler, and raining :)
<pitti> RAOF: there are some more kernel SRU tasks, do you have some minutes for another training round?
<pitti> RAOF: you enjoy rain? pah
<pitti> I'm happy that it finally stopped raining again
<RAOF> Not so much enjoy rain, but enjoy being home :)
<RAOF> Yeah, I've time for SRU training: 2.
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks ! how are things?
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: hey hey! I'm fine thanks ;) catching up on the email backlog. Nothing worrying so far. We are in a good shape for 12.04 LTS I guess :)
<jasoncwarner_> :)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: and you? How was your week-end?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: good, thanks...just trying to cram as much family time in before two weeks away
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: you know the deal ;)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: heh, indeed ;)
<RAOF> Hey didrocks, jasoncwarner_!
<RAOF> I am not particularly disappointed to not be going to the PS sprint before UDS :)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: yeah, rub it in ;)
<didrocks> hey RAOF, back on real tea area? ;)
<RAOF> Yup!
<RAOF> Back with my teapot and kettle!
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: watching your video ATM :)
<un1c0rn> morning
 * bryceh waves
 * un1c0rn waves
<seb128> hey
<Laney> pitti: cheers. I just couldn't figure it out. I'll try and sort it out for -proposed then.
<pitti> hey seb128, ca va?
<seb128> hey pitti, ca va bien !
<seb128> pitti, et toi ? t'as passé un bon w.e ?
<pitti> seb128: had a nice weekend indeed
 * didrocks waited on an answer in French
<pitti> some gardening on Saturday when it was sunny
<didrocks> how disappointed! :)
<pitti> pah
<seb128> lol
<seb128> sunny, lucky you
<seb128> we had an hour rain,sun alternance cycle during most of the w.e
<pitti> seb128: so you went to the election when it was sunny? :-)
<pitti> how did that go anyway
<seb128> oh it's raining, oh that stopped, oh it's raining again
<didrocks> seb128: was not bad in Lyon (well, even if we were walking outside in the 15 minutes of the week when rains was horrible)
<pitti> ah, so Hollande won, quite expectedly
<didrocks> week-end*
<didrocks> pitti: well, won, was round 1 :)
<seb128> pitti, it was only the first round, Hollande (left wing) first, Sarkozy second
<didrocks> still waiting on the second round, but he's in a good position
<seb128> 28.5% - 27 %
<seb128> pitti, the vote is rather a pro-against Sarkozy that anything else, Hollande fails to really "convince" or to get people excited, his main strength is to not be Sarkozy
<seb128> which is a bit of a weird situation
<seb128> but, oh, well...
<pitti> seb128: yeah, that's pretty much what Zeit and Spiegel wrote, too
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, pretty good thanks. how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, had a good w.e?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. got the car back :)
<chrisccoulson> how about you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is Ruby? did she got over her cold ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, she's starting to get better now, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I had a good w.e, some house cleaning, watching the tennis semi-final and final on TV, went to vote ;-)
<seb128> though we have a lame weather for over a week
<chrisccoulson> heh, i saw the result of the voting was quite interesting ;)
<seb128> "interesting"
<seb128> it's a boring election :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the election feels like a bit a pro or against Sarkozy pool, and with the current situation in France and Europe there is not a lot any of them can do differently once he will be in charge anyway
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i imagine that's what it will be like here in a few weeks when we have our local elections ;)
<tjaalton> slomo: duh, thanks for fixing the -bad build-deps and for the upload :)
<chrisccoulson> does anyone else keep seeing odd styling issues with the global menu?
<chrisccoulson> i keep hovering over items that change padding when hovered
<chrisccoulson> and some items end up with a white border on hover
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that specific to appmenu? I think I saw bugs report about that in i.e nautilus
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i've only seen it in the global menu. i noticed it with firefox, but i've also seen it with gedit now as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't see it here atm trying over a few menus, but I wonder if that could be a GTK bog
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure
<chrisccoulson> or maybe a theme bug
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you try if i.e nautilus context menus do it?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't noticed it in any context menus yet
<seb128> does it do it often for you?
<seb128> do you mouse or keyboard navigate?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we got some bugs like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/100766825/Nautilus%20graphical%20bug.png
<seb128> though I never saw once of those here
<htorque> chrisccoulson: i've seen that too, i think that started after the gtk update
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've not seen that specific issue in the screenshot, although it might be related
<htorque> also happens in nautilus' bread crumb navigation: http://img.xrmb2.net/images/268789.png
<seb128> htorque, "the gtk update", which one? there was not only one gtk update this cycle :p
<htorque> if only i knew, i was just remembering that UF thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947328
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/981084/+attachment/3061122/+files/nautilus.mp4
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981084 in nautilus "variable button's height" [Low,Invalid]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that the same?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'll check shortly. i need to pop out quickly to take the hire car back
<seb128> chrisccoulson, see you ;-)
<rickspencer3> bonjour seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, bonjour ! ca va ?
<rickspencer3> seb128,  ca va bien
<rickspencer3> exceptement, juis imprisoné dans chez didrocks
<seb128> rickspencer3, tu fais le "release sprint" chez Didier ? ;-)
<ogra_> you are locked into diders house ?
<ogra_> (or is my french that bad ?)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oui, c'est vrai
<ogra_> haha
<rickspencer3> seb128, oui, le quickly sprint, en fait
<seb128> hehe
<rickspencer3> haha, en fait, l'ordinator de didrocks ne marche pas
<rickspencer3> je puex dire que je vuex, et didrocks ne peux pas s'plaindre
<rickspencer3> seb128, how is precise looking for you today?
 * rickspencer3 enables proposed
<seb128> rickspencer3, today precise is looking great ;-)
<seb128> i.e I didn't see anything that concerns me so far
<rickspencer3> SHIP!
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> getting there! ;-)
<xclaesse> I was wondering, is there already plans about systemd for precise+1 ?
<xclaesse> are there strong pros/cons? or is that open to discussion in UDS?
<seb128> it will be discussed at UDS I guess
<seb128> they are strongs pro and con yes
<seb128> including cost of a migration, benefit of changing (most users don't care about init, that's some that should just work for them), the fact that systemd bundles lot of things with it, etc
<xclaesse> seb128, ok, thanks :)
<slomo> tjaalton: np
<xclaesse> seb128, any idea why git started saying:
<xclaesse> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<xclaesse> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<seb128> because your locale is incorrectly configured?
<xclaesse> why is it suddenly incorrect?
<xclaesse> and how to fix it? :p
<seb128> dunno, it's your config?
<seb128> echo $LC_ALL $LANG $LANGUAGE?
<xclaesse> $ echo $LC_ALL $LANG $LANGUAGE
<xclaesse> fr_FR.UTF-8 fr:en
<seb128> locale -a?
<seb128> do you get any details about those warnings?
<xclaesse> seb128, http://pastebin.com/sq9ZEnc3
<xclaesse> seb128, complete git message: http://pastebin.com/ByLTDrFL
<seb128>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<seb128> xclaesse, does it work better if you "export LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8"?
 * xclaesse suspects again a conflict between gnome-control-center and ubuntu's language stuff
<seb128> could be
<seb128> there is a reason we hide it by default in favor of language selector ;-)
<xclaesse> seb128, with that export it works, yes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well check your .profile .pam_environment etc
<seb128> or try running language-selector and dnd french at the top
<xclaesse> seb128, was already on top, clicked "apply the the whole system" and that seems to fixed it
<seb128> ok, good
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that video is exactly the same thing i see with the global menu btw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, so I would blame GTK
<seb128> chrisccoulson, maybe reopen that bug and reassign to GTK?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, i've reopened that now
<chrisccoulson> maybe i'll try and debug that once i've handled firefox 12 release stuff ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: so what is the timing for a zero-dayish SRU for libreoffice fixing bug 958384, bug 950825, bug 841696, bug 984893, bug 975430, bug 973134, bug 527938. package is currently building, so local testing should be trough ~today. bug 975430 is the critical one.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 958384 in libreoffice "Libre office default style settings are poor." [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958384
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 950825 in libreoffice "LibreOffice quicklists are not translated" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950825
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 841696 in libreoffice "LibreOffice should depend on libreoffice-gtk" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841696
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984893 in libreoffice "Typo in LO Base desktop file: zn_CN" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984893
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975430 in libreoffice ""Find" crashes the program (dup-of: 975503)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975430
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975503 in df-libreoffice ""Find" crashes Libreoffice (GTK)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975503
<pitti> Sweetshark: there's no pre-defined plan for this; as soon as it's uploaded, built, and verified
<Sweetshark> pitti: k, just making sure that there are no hidden minefields along the way. ;)
<kklimonda> pitti: are you still experimenting with systemd? ;)
<pitti> kklimonda: not at the moment, why?
<kklimonda> pitti: I'm curious how well does it work on Ubuntu currently and how much work is "left" - I just saw your repo, but no updates since 4.IV so I was wondering if you're still interested in it.
<pitti> kklimonda: I have actually run my main workstation with these packages for about two days
<pitti> kklimonda: so mostly, moving the scripts from ubuntu-systemd-units to their actual packages
<pitti> kklimonda: and going over all existing upstart jobs and provide counterparts
<pitti> kklimonda: however, it has been discussed internally quite extensively, and it seems we'll keep upstart
<kklimonda> argh
<kklimonda> pitti: for 12.10 or forever?
<pitti> the systemd init portion will still be packaged, but separately (universe package I guess)
<pitti> we'll need the systemd source either way for udev and the extra d-bus APIs for gnome
<kklimonda> yeah, I know
<pitti> kklimonda: "forever" is a strong word, but it seems "for the time being"
<kklimonda> I was hoping that the fact that more and more userspace tools are depending on systemd would nudge you forward
<seb128> kklimonda, why "argh"?
<seb128> kklimonda, they don't depend on the init part so much
<seb128> they mostly use the dbus services
<kklimonda> seb128: I think systemd has some nice features, but the main argument is that I'd like to see less divergence between us and Fedora/RHEL - not even for desktop, but for servers
<seb128> kklimonda, yeah, tricky, we have an init system we are mostly happy with, and not changing init system and having to deal with migrations is something everybody prefers, i.e maintainers, admins, users
<kklimonda> pitti: Also, I don't like the fact that it's been discussed "internally" as it affects the entire distribution. I know that canonical is maintaining upstart and most of the related packages in ubuntu, but it would be nice if this discussion (which has resurfaced at least twice in the last 12 months) has been done on ubuntu-devel@ just to keep the rest of us in the loop.
<seb128> kklimonda, it will likely be discussed for the project at UDS, a discussion barely make a position taken by the project
<seb128> kklimonda, but bottom line is that Canonical doesn't believe it's the right choice it will not spent resources pushing forward that transition, it doesn't mean it can't happen but it would require somebody to step up and convince of a credible plan etc to get it done
<seb128> kklimonda, well anyway no made decision, it's just where things seem to be leaning for people who discussed it
<kklimonda> seb128: if the discussion doesn't happen on ubuntu-devel@ it's really hard to know what's happening
<seb128> kklimonda, well I guess it will be discussed at UDS and then a summary and follow up will be sent on the list
<kklimonda> fair point
<seb128> kklimonda, do you suggest it should be done the other way around, lists before UDS?
<seb128> I've no strong opinion either way...
<seb128> but UDS tend to be better to avoid out of control discussions
<seb128> discuss in small group first, see if some sort of consensus is showing
<kklimonda> seb128: yes, but it's really hard to keep track of what's happening at the UDS
<seb128> then extend to the discussion
<kklimonda> there has been quite a few new projects made by Canonical recently that has not been discussed with community beforehand, but developed in a tight group. Stuff like MASS, Ubuntu Orchestra etc.
<kklimonda> maybe I'm just becoming grumpy because I don't like the cloud ;)
<pitti> right, I started it internally to avoid a huge waterfall thread that we already had on teh same topic a year ago
<pitti> I mostly wanted to get a "feel" for how the other teams think about it
<pitti> that doesn't replace an official discussion, of course
<pitti> but I started this discussion three times already, one of these publically
<pitti> and I am so not going to start it again :)
<kklimonda> I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you keep discussion internal then, if the new CoC gets accepted in its current form, you'll be able to just say "we've made the decision, deal with it"
<kklimonda> pitti: right, discussions about systemd vs rest of the world seem to quickly degenerate into chaos (like the last thread on debian-devel ML)
<chrisccoulson> wtf @ https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102904364/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armel.firefox_12.0%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, typo "im" -> "in"?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, the line actually reads "nsIDOMSVGPathSegMovetoRel createSVGPathSegMovetoRel(in float v, in float y);" in the package
<chrisccoulson> but "nsIDOMSVGPathSegMovetoRel createSVGPathSegMovetoRel(in flnat v, im elnat y);" on that build :/
<seb128> local corruption? does a retry do the same?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i haven't tried yet
<seb128> "Quantal Quetzal"
 * seb128 googles english words
<kklimonda> quetzal is apparently a parrot of some kind
<seb128> oh, a bird
<seb128> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ResplendentQuetzal.jpg
<smspillaz> DAMMIT
<smspillaz> I was hoping for something
<smspillaz> Questionable
<didrocks> rickspencer3 and didrocks 1 - gir webkit 0 \o/
<rickspencer3> an infinite number of monkeys pounding a keyboard will eventually make the developer-extras work
<didrocks> :-)
 * mterry misses having updates available in the morning
<ogra_> use PPAs :P
<didrocks> hey ogra_ ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: sil2100 got in touch with you about compiz?
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, linaro and i are waiting for the ping to start updating all branches and the patch
<didrocks> excellent :)
<ogra_> well ...
<didrocks> at least, we can change now a hack with a proper change ;)
<didrocks> (that is upstream)
 * ogra_ must admit he isnt thrilled losing another day pre-release that should better go into testing
<ogra_> but thats life i guess
<didrocks> ogra_: well, depends on when you want the SRU to be released?
<didrocks> as it will postpone it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it looks like other armel builders have successfully past the point at which that build failed
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty worrying that the builds suffer from local corruption though :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, indeed, maybe mention it to #is
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, will do. i mentioned it on #launchpad too, but nobody responded there
<pitti> kklimonda: so I suppose http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1121 is the upstart announcement, too
<chrisccoulson> ok, mentioned on #is
<chrisccoulson> pitti, oh, i'd not read that yet
<seb128> let's see how much troll that will start
<chrisccoulson> heh
<kklimonda> pitti: apparently, oh well - we'll just get back to it in another 2 years ;)
<mdeslaur> kklimonda: systemd will be it's own operating system by then :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> lennartOS
<mdeslaur> hehe
<kklimonda> mdeslaur: that's not an argument against it though as long as it does everything well
<hadess> 'lo
<hadess> can somebody help me understand why this isn't getting i18n'ed:
<hadess> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671088
<ubot2> Gnome bug 671088 in Movie player "Update desktop file to support Unity" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ogra_> lennartOS will do avahi OOTB and play back sounds though :)
<hadess> and why the instructions that were originally published in whatever blog it was didn't include instructions on adding i18n properly?
 * pitti summons mhall119 here
<pitti> hadess: that certainly shoudl be _Name indeed, it's already a desktop.in after all
<hadess> pitti, right, i'm just disappointed that nobody was checking those changes before getting submitted
<hadess> and that basics like i18n would get left out
<mhall119> hey pitti
<hadess> mhall119, we're talking about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671088
<ubot2> Gnome bug 671088 in Movie player "Update desktop file to support Unity" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> hey mhall119; hadess is asking about the unity quicklist patch in gnome bug 671088
<pitti> hadess: at least the gnome-utils example it refers to (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=02_add_unity_quicklist_support.patch) DTRT
<pitti> so, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Quicklists should certainly point out to use .desktop.in, _Name, and adding it to po/POTFILES.in
<mhall119> looks like that's using the old way, not the new spec
<hadess> mhall119, and it would be great to have a reasoning behind the additions themselves
<hadess> mhall119, all the functionality that the reporter wants to add is things already accessible via mpris
<mhall119> hadess: the reason for the quicklist actions?
<hadess> why fullscreen, why play/pause?
<hadess> it would offer play even when nothing was loaded for example, that doesn't strike me as a good idea
<mhall119> hadess: it's probably to match similar quicklist controls for other media programs
<chrisccoulson> the quicklist entries also make absolutely no sense when totem isn't open :/
<chrisccoulson> which is exactly the reason that i continually reject patches to add "Toggle Private Browsing" to firefox ;)
<mhall119> I suppose for media players without a media library it doesn't work
<mhall119> but for like rhythmbox and banshee it did
<hadess> mhall119, if i'm the first one to complain about those problems, maybe the other media programs should be more careful :)
<mhall119> hadess: like I said, it made sense for other media programs
<hadess> why mute?
<mhall119> why  not mute?
<hadess> because you already have a mute button on your keyboard, or available in the top right of your screen
<seb128> hadess, if you plan to commit any of those list items please let me know before, I've a patch to upstream as well to not break the .desktop (the actions don't play nicely with the way totem append the mimetype list at the end of the .desktop)
<hadess> seb128, yeah, that wouldn't work too well indeed
<seb128> hadess, I did plan to upstream it in the next week once precise is out, I got some backlog
<mhall119> hadess: but there's not nececssarily anything wrong with putting it in the quicklist either (except again, it makes no sense when the app isn't running)
<hadess> mhall119, it's part of the UI offered by the application, i think it should at least be as good as what else we would offer
<hadess> mhall119, otherwise it's just a hack, and i'd rather not include it
<mhall119> I agree that for Totem, these don't make sense as static quicklist actions
<mhall119> they would be more appropriate as runtime actions
<hadess> what would be interesting is implementing this using mpris for players that support it
<mhall119> you can add it to the launcher using DBusMenu
<hadess> dbusmenu?
<hadess> did somebody trample on the dbus namespace?
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/c/dbusmenu/
<hadess> we already use the app menu in 3.5, but ubuntu users wouldn't know, as you still ship 3.0...
<hadess> mhall119, yep, not your namespace...
<seb128> hadess, well, new versions dropped non clutter support :-(
<mhall119> yeah, the app menu will be integrated with the window menu in the future, but not the quicklist afaik
<seb128> hadess, Debian is looking into what to do as well, either distro patching xv support back in or something
<hadess> seb128, good luck with that...
<seb128> Josselin did stuff like that before ;-)
<seb128> hadess, but anyway, we will update next cycle
<seb128> we just didn't want to take on a clutter requirement for that LTS, it too soon for some hardware,drivers
<hadess> seb128, i'm sure, i'm also pretty sure that he'll have a hard time doing that in the near future
<seb128> I guess it's the same for Debian
<hadess> debian has options for which init system to use
<hadess> i don't consider that sane
<hadess> it's not even a sane upstream for ubuntu imo
<seb128> hadess, well anyway sorry that we stayed behind on totem versions, that's going to resolve itself soon
<ogra_> (once you make clutter work on arm :P )
<hadess> ogra_, i'm pretty sure clutter works on arm
<ogra_> hadess, without 3D supporting drivers  ?
<ogra_> (which are by license not shippable on any images)
<hadess> that's a different problem
<hadess> it works on arm
<ogra_> sure
<hadess> the lack of 3D drivers on ARM is a bigger problem that's probably not going to move very far if we keep implementing 2D fallbacks
<ogra_> what i really dont like is to not have any 2D fallbacks anymore recently
<ogra_> and that doesnt just apply to arm
<hadess> (or don't move to wayland and share the drivers with android)
<ogra_> that doesnt change the license
<hadess> ogra_, it might actually
<hadess> there's certainly movement in that direction
<ogra_> the licenses the android builds use are the same ones ... its just that android is usually shipped by a vendor
<ogra_> who has a license agreement
<hadess> ogra_, well, it's 2012, and we can't create modern UIs using the technologies we were using, in any case
<ogra_> which free distros cant
<hadess> ogra_, i'm talking about movement from the hw makers
<ogra_> i doubt that imagination will easily move any time soon
<hadess> neither will nvidia make their drivers free any time soon
<ogra_> and they own 80% of the arm market (and poulsbo)
<ogra_> but they at least provide licenses that make their binaries shippable in images
<ogra_> anyway, i think we get offtopic for this channel :)
<hadess> you can wait for things to change, or you can drive the change
<ogra_> with a soldering iron ? ;)
<mhall119> that might work
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, ffs, am i going to get a working build today? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102910534/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armel.firefox_12.0%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, ffs ? firefox special ? :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's the builder that failed last time with local corruption
<chrisccoulson> seems it's well and truly screwed now
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, oh, much less polite than that ;)
<ogra_> yeah, i just thought i should post a family friendly explanation to an ubuntu channel :)
<mhall119> ogra_: family friendly sake?
<ogra_> heh
<smspillaz> for families' sanity
<mdeslaur> didrocks: I can now reliably reproduce bug #939228
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 939228 in compiz "Windows randomly changing workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939228
<ogra_> didrocks, did Łukasz give you any ETA when he wants to land the fix in the tree ? i still dont see a commit and it will take a few hours to update the gles stuff
<kklimonda> mdeslaur: sounds somewhat related to bug 969546
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969546 in unity "windows moving between workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969546
<seb128> kklimonda, yeah, it seems similar to your issue that I never managed to trigger here ;-)
<seb128> I can trigger it as well now with the steps mdeslaur's described
<seb128> it's a bug for smspillaz ;-)
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: free uds beer if you fix my pet-peeve bug :)
<kklimonda> it's not on a list! ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: no, and I'm in a sprint FYI ;) can you ping him? I think he got the branch
<ogra_> its om the beer list :)
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: unless you caused it, in which case you owe _me_ a beer :)
<ogra_> didrocks, well, he pinged me this afternoon and vamished off the face of the earth
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> no, I have not any other info :/
<ogra_> at least i cant find him anywhere
<ogra_> ok, then it has to wait for tomorrow
<ogra_> didrocks, thanks ! go back sprinting around rickspencer3 :)
<smspillaz> mdeslaur: I haven't touched the workspace code in a long time. However, I know of a condition which can happen with multiple monitors which might cause windows to shift around incorrectly that I intent to get to this week.
<smspillaz> mdeslaur: however, I'm doing some uni assignments right now, so I can't do it right away
<smspillaz> mdeslaur: also if you buy me a beer at UDS, you'll probably be in contravention of the law :P
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: I don't have multiple monitors
<seb128> smspillaz, it's a multiple viewport,workspace thing, and it happens in GNOME classic session as well (i.e not unity only)
<smspillaz> mdeslaur: hmm, ok. I don't know if this will help, but there is a race condition when moving windows which will be fixed in an SRU. I've got a ppa up for some work I've been doing to eliminate that, try ppa:smspillaz/compiz to see if it helps
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: ok, I'll try that when I get a minute
<smspillaz> in other news, have you tried testing ppa:smspillaz/compiz ? I heard its cool
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: oh,  I was talking about root beer :)_
<smspillaz> oh maaaan
<smspillaz> I would do anything for a rootbeer
<mdeslaur> hehe
<smspillaz> you can't get that in australia
<seb128> what's up in the world
<smspillaz> seb128: you can't get dr pepper here either
<seb128> seems like you can't get real fanta in Canada either
<seb128> not sure about in .au
<smspillaz> apparantly the two big retail chains tried to sell it back in 1997 it was a "commercial failure"
<mhall119> australia sounds like a terrible place
<smspillaz> we fix our snake problems with spiders
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: yeah, but you have vegemite :)
<smspillaz> *shudder*
<mhall119> lol
<smspillaz> ahhh this one
<smspillaz> mdeslaur: yeah that ppa won't fix it
<smspillaz> I'll have a look into it later this week
<smspillaz> thanks for letting me know
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: awesome, thanks!
<mvo> seb128: did anything change recently in gtk+ that could cause a GtkTreeView.set_model() performance problem? or that might have broken fixed-height mode? I see bug #986186 in software-center and there it takes ~14s on my fast box to call set_model(model) with a model that contains 37k entries
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986186 in software-center "software center stop working when I select system software for a long time" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986186
<seb128> mvo, define recently, this cycle?
<mvo> seb128: last couple of weeks?
<mvo> seb128: I don't know when it started :/
<mvo> seb128: I will have to find a oneiric box to test
<mvo> seb128: meh, dinner call :/ I will read scrollback
<seb128> mvo, in any case I don't know how any recent change
<seb128> mvo, could be around https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670882
<ubot2> Gnome bug 670882 in GtkTreeView "Shouldn't select another row when the current one is deleted in single selection mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> mvo, like gtk started generating extra events when the model change if you have a view using it
<seb128> mvo, but that shouldn't impact on set_model()
<mvo> seb128: right
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mvo> seb128: lets talk more tomorrow, but this looks like a regression, on oneiric its (much) faster AFAICT
<chrisccoulson> phew, i'm worn out now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: beer o'clock?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, no, just finished exercising. beer isn't until later ;)
<chrisccoulson> woah, my new phone is huge!
<ogra_> does it come with a callbox ?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> why would i want one of those? it's not like i'm actually going to make calls on it ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's just for playing angry birds
<ogra_> lol
<pitti> good night everyone!
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<mterry> Why oh why is 7zip so highly rated in the software-center?  Isn't it basically redundant in a default install?
<mterry> Guh, also Guake.  Seems so techy to be one of the top 12 recommended apps
<jcastro> mterry: look up ccsm. :-/
<mterry> ccsm search gives nothing, but I found it anyway.  Odd search result.  Needs a keyword
<mterry> jcastro, 4/5 isn't so bad.  But Guake has 5/5!
<mterry> And 7zip!  5/5 makes me think AAA title, not a compression tool
 * mterry unleashes his botnet to upvote deja-dup
<Sweetshark> 3.5.2-2ubuntu2 still builds after updates!
<Sweetshark> \o/
<mterry> Guh, and Guake users also often installed 7zip!  It's a cabal of techies, conspiring to make bad recommendations
 * mterry relaxes
<mdeslaur> but...ratings has nothing to do with popularity, it's how well a piece of software does it's job....
<mdeslaur> why wouldn't 7zip get 5/5...it does it's job perfectly
<mterry> mdeslaur, by that token you would rate an app that does the three 3 things it claims to well the same as an app that does those 3 plus 2 more things.  I tend to not only rate an app in a silo, but how it compares to the usefulness of other apps
<mterry> Whoa, that needed some copyediting
<mdeslaur> mterry: I don't believe most people would use that criteria for rating an app
<mdeslaur> unfortunately
<mdeslaur> which is why ratings that don't account for popularity will always show simple and specialized apps first
 * mterry looks at ratings spec
<mdeslaur> and the most useful apps that are the most popular most likely contain an appropriate amount of bugs vs. functionality, which means they get penalized when users hit bugs and give low ratings
<mterry> mpt, ^ how much does the software-center take popularity into account when presenting sorted ratings?  (i.e. I was wondering whether 7zip deserves to be in our top 12)
<mterry> Couldn't find detailed discussion on wiki spec page for RatingsAndReviews
<seb128> mterry, do we have counts on how many users rated it?
<seb128> and how that compared to others?
<mterry> seb128, no.  It may be the most popular package for all I know.  But I doubt it?
<seb128> I would think less users rated a zip utility than an application
<seb128> mterry, well you have the number of reviews at least
<mterry> seb128, same for guake.  Do that many users really install it?
 * mterry doesn't understand people
<mterry> Not that guake is bad, just... top 12?
<mterry> I'm not even sure what 7zip does that the default-installed file-roller doesn't
<seb128> mterry, it supports extra formats
<seb128> does it mean our userbase is still well geeky?
<seb128> mterry, for the record none of those show in french top rating
<mterry> seb128, why are people handing out 5/5s like candy for a couple formats.  Silly users
<seb128> but wth, first one in the list is gparted
<mterry> seb128, yar.  That one at least is an actual app.
<mterry> My one regret is that I have but one vote to give for my ideals
<seb128> well top list here is: gparted vlc geany battle_for_wesnoth audacity inkscape
<mterry> seb128, yeah, and I bet your wesnoth is 1.8 instead of the 1.10 in the archive
<seb128> kile hedgewars filezilla
<seb128> mterry, indeed
<mdeslaur> I'm not sure number of reviews is a metric...it's easier to review a small app that solved a particular problem
<mdeslaur> ie: try to open 7z file with file-roller, doesn't work. Install 7z, file-roller can now open it. Perfect! 5/5
<mterry> Heh.  We need to scale reviews by lines of code
<seb128> mdeslaur, well it's a metric, deja-dup with a 4.5 score rated with 1500 users should probably be rated over debian-maintainer-tools rated by 5 users with 5 stars
 * mterry blushes
<seb128> (making up names and numbers)
<seb128> but you get the idea
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes...but even better would be how many people _installed_ it, and didn't _uninstall_ it after
<mterry> seb128, as an aside, after inclusion in main, deja-dup dropped from 4.5 to 4.0
<seb128> like something which is pefect for a niche is nice but probably not worth listing before something users by tons of users
<mdeslaur> seb128: or by number of times it gets searched for in the dash
<seb128> mdeslaur, stop trying to spy users! ;-)
<davmor2> seb128 but deja-dup is installed by default now so why would you top-rate it for installing :D
<mterry> I believe there are some attempts to be smart about comparing ratings.  Like, things have a different sort rating than visible rating
<mdeslaur> seb128: hehe :)
<mterry> But I don't know the algorithm, it's not in the wiki
<davmor2> mdeslaur: you have to have the app installed in order to rate it
<seb128> mterry, s-c is a fail
<mterry> seb128, just a minor sorting fail
<mterry> seb128, I like it for most things
<davmor2> mterry: not sure on the algorithm for weighting see mvo or achuni for more info
<seb128> mterry, I type "deja" in the search entry it lists "Ubuntu User 02 (Spanish Edition)"
<seb128> mterry, I type deja-dup it lists "debug symbols for package deja-dup"
<seb128> nothing else
<seb128> how do I get to deja-dup to rate it?
<mterry> seb128, I get deja-dup
<mterry> seb128, let me look at french keywords
<davmor2> seb128: it works fine here
<seb128> mterry, well searching for the name should work for sure?
<davmor2> seb128: deja dup & deja-dup both show just the deja-dup app and 1 technical item hidden
<seb128> mterry, oh, it show when going to "installed"
<seb128> not when in "all softwares"
<mterry> seb128, hrm.  french keywords have "deja" in it (besides it being in the package name)
<seb128> mterry, the 2 french users who let a comment rated it 3 stars
<seb128> one complains that you can't see the content of a backup without restoring it
<davmor2> seb128: http://ubuntuone.com/4oBjTpp7lJPrJwFjKYEjcR deja-dup in all software
<seb128> the other one that can't set your backup hour
<mterry> seb128, ah, at least those are both valid complaints.  I get the complaint that you can't restore a single file a lot (which isn't true, but it is a very hidden feature)
<seb128> davmor2: doesn't work in french
<davmor2> seb128: can you please file a bug for that it should
<seb128> will check with mvo first tomorro
<seb128> but it's not specific to deja-dup
<seb128> like typing gedit in the "all software" category doesn't return it
<seb128> hum
<seb128> it works after restarting s-c
<davmor2> seb128: as for the magazine, they use they're heads and in the keywords they drop the description so get maximum hits which in turn is fairly annoying for most people
<mterry> The "default apps" and "removable media" parts of the "Details" system setting panel are 100% unexpected
 * mterry is apparently grumpy today
<jbicha> I think it's funny how Red Hat thinks their ask questions after install model is a good one
<Sweetshark> anyone volunteering to review 15 commits for libreoffice-3.5.2-2ubuntu2: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu-precise-3.5 ?
<seb128> mterry, there are bugs upstream and upstream about that
<jbicha> and it's interesting that they get to push that code into gnome-control-center & gdm
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I was wondering if that's worth arguing or I should just ignore them, we don't use gdm anyway
<jbicha> I figure they'll do what they want anyway
<seb128> right
<seb128> Sweetshark, try asking rene? ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, btw, did you notice that "help" is listed in the dash pre-filed list in precise?
<seb128> jbicha, the french guys are doing that as well from the desktop guide: http://guide.yoboy.fr/
<seb128> jbicha, just to give you some motivation about working on the documentation, the efforts are appreciated even if the design team doesn't always make it looks like it ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: where does that pre-filled list come from? because clearing the zeitgeist Privacy doesn't end up with the same result
<seb128> jbicha, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/101280704/zeitgeist-datahub_0.8.2-1ubuntu1_0.8.2-1ubuntu2.diff.gz
<jbicha> also, we have a soft launch of https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/ which should pick up your browser language
<jbicha> soft launch because there's a little more work needed & it's not linked from help.ubuntu.com yet
<jbicha> cool, thanks for the links
<seb128> jbicha, yw
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, that wouldnt work, some of those commit are his own, some are Ubuntu specifics that he doesnt care about ....
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, I might try to have a look tomorrow but not today
<dupondje> Any recommendations for a IDE to write GTK apps ?
<seb128> dupondje, anjuta?
<seb128> that's sort of the "official" GNOME IDE
<dupondje> lets try it out
<seb128> it's not great but mostly do the job
<seb128> not sure there is one I would call "great"
<seb128> that's one of things we lack :-(
<dupondje> Eclipse + plugins isn't bettter ?
<dupondje> :)
<kenvandine> i've never found one i wanted to use :(
<seb128> some people speak highly about qtcreator
<ogra_> vi
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> haha anjuta
<kenvandine> ogra_, that is what i use :)
<seb128> well it's qt, but it's quite nice apparently
<dobey> i think emacs is more an official GNOME IDE than anjuta is
<seb128> gedit is ok enough
<seb128> but it's not really an IDE
<seb128> though there are quite some addons for integrated commands, documentations, etc
<seb128> once configured it's quite nice to use
<dobey> there's also monodevelop of course
<kenvandine> oh firefox... why do you eat my memory
<dupondje> because I change my version every 2 weeks, but do not improve? :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: no hurry, it will build a few days afterwards anyway ;)
<dobey> kenvandine: omnom
<Sweetshark> seb128: having it in not too long after release would still be good. I guess, bug 975430 will collect quite a few dupes ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975430 in libreoffice ""Find" crashes the program (dup-of: 975503)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975430
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975503 in libreoffice ""Find" crashes Libreoffice (GTK)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975503
<mterry> Wait.... UDS is in Oakland?  I'm flying into San Fran...  Did I do wrong?
 * mterry wonders why he thought San Fran.  I guess the two airports are pretty close
<jbicha> mterry: yeah they are close, you should be able to take the BART train over or something
<micahg> ay caramba
<jbicha> but I may not know what I'm talking about either
<mterry> jbicha, you're right, the wiki has instructions for taking BART from both.  Good.  :)  Thought I screwed up
<jbicha> I'm trying to figure out if it's worth going since I can only be there for Thursday & Friday
<Chipaca> mterry: the wiki says to fly into sfo and take the bart
<Chipaca> mterry: if you take the homer, you're way out
<dobey> tedg: for Python testing with dbus stuff, I'd suggest using ubuntuone-dev-tools :)
<tedg> dobey, Which do...
<dobey> tedg: we have u1trial which is a test runner that does some extra stuff on top of twisted's trial, and a DBusTestCase, which will have u1trial automatically start a dbus daemon and validate it, for your tests to use
<dobey> tedg: we also have a similar test case for Squid to test proxy support with, and some other useful checks and things
<tedg> dobey, Do you manage other dbus services?  Or how do you set those up?
<tedg> (on the new bus)
<dobey> tedg: no, generally you fake things. it's more for unit testing and avoiding screwing up user's data, than end-to-end integration testing
<dobey> but a lot of session services make life hard
<tedg> dobey, Ah, okay.  Yeah.  I'm using it a bunch for validating things like dbusmenu which have a two sided interaction.
<dobey> tedg: yeah we do stuff like that as well. we start up the dbus interface of ubuntuone-syncdaemon inside the tests, and make the dbus calls, for example
<dobey> but there isn't really a general way to do that so much, and since it's python, loading an individual class that does that stuff is easy
<dobey> such testing is a bit harder in languages like C :)
<tedg> dobey, Never!  C is perfect!
<dobey> then what do you need tests for?
<tedg> dobey, We have a company founded by a Python-lover, so he thinks tests are useful ;-)
<RAOF> Hey, what happened to <super><right> for half-maximisation?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-24
<mhall119> RAOF: try ctrl+super+right
<RAOF> Moves me around workspaces ;)
<mhall119> I thought ctrl+alt+right moves workspaces
<RAOF> Oh, no, quite true.
<Ursinha> man, you are fast today triaging bugs :)
<jcastro> Trevinho: heya
<jcastro> Trevinho: that bamf fix works /awesome/ for me
<jcastro> it even does it right on the multiple monitors
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Hey pitti!
<didrocks> good morning
<ronoc> TheMuso, ping
<TheMuso> ronoc: Hi.
<ronoc> TheMuso, did you see my message on that orca bug with i-sound ?
<ronoc> TheMuso, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/902715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 902715 in indicator-sound "[Precise] Sound indicator have a silent menu item with are not accessible for screen reader" [Medium,In progress]
<TheMuso> ronoc: I did, no idea atm, and I am not sure things would be any different if we tried manipulating the atk object ourselves...
<TheMuso> I'll need to dig a bit deeper to see if I can work something out.
<ronoc> TheMuso, should I SRU that fix in the branch now as it stands, it's better than what was there before.
<ronoc> at least on focus orca broadcasts the volume
<TheMuso> ronoc: Yeah I think so, and I'll see how it can be improved in time.
<TheMuso> s/in/whenever I have/
<ronoc> TheMuso, sounds good.
<TheMuso> Cool, thanks.
<Sweetshark> for anyone volunteering to review libreoffice packaging update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943645/
<pitti> back in ~ 2 hours
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<seb128> lu didrocks, ca va bien! et toi ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien :)
<didrocks> bbiab
<mpt> seb128, yes, something with 1500 reviews averaging 4.5 stars will get ranked higher than something with 5 reviews averaging 5 stars. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#top-rated
<seb128> mpt, hey, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: hi there!
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943645/ <- conveniently prepared for you
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, ok, will have a look in a bit and let you know if I understand it enough to have an useful comment and if I find anything weird looking ;-)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<RAOF> Morning chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF
<seb128> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Hey seb128!
<seb128> RAOF, how is life?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> Once someone accepts it into proposed, two finger scrolling should now reliably work in GTK3 apps on synaptics.
<RAOF> Which has been annoying me for some time now :)
<RAOF> Also, I'm back home, so my espresso machine is available again.  Mmmmm, freshly ground coffeeeeeeeeeeeee.
<seb128> RAOF, have you been travelling?
<RAOF> Yeah, I was in Perth the last two weeks.
<RAOF> Which is why I was up ~2hrs later than normal :)
<seb128> RAOF, don't get used to your coffee machine too much, soon you go to the U.S, you will get "nice" filter coffee :p
<RAOF> Also, when did it become 7pm?!  Time to bail!
 * RAOF shudders\
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks! (if you prefer a *.dsc, there is one on chinstrap too)
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> good morning chrisccoulson
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie geht's?
<seb128> RAOF, 'night
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! und dir?
<seb128> pitti, zehr gut, danke ;-)
<didrocks> it's not a german channel here! It's like if we would try speaking french ;)
<ogra_> you would only try ? do you need practice ?
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: heh, sometimes yeah, when I realize that I'm fixing too much english in the french talks I give ;)
<ogra_> heh
<seb128> Sweetshark, that debdiff looks fine to me
<mvo> seb128: looks like #986186 iz gtk bug afterall, I attached a testcase
<seb128> bug #986186
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986186 in software-center "software center stop working when I select system software for a long time" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986186
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> seb128: set_model(): 0.1s in oneiric, 2s in precise to be precise ;)
<seb128> mvo, did we break your fixed-height mode? or is that something else?
<mvo> seb128: I think its something else
<mvo> seb128: the testcase is without our hack
<seb128> mvo, we need to start running such benchmarks or test on every gtk update next cycle
<mvo> seb128: *cough*
<seb128> so we know when stuff start being less good
<mvo> seb128: what are the chances for this to get fixed upstream/looked at at all? should I start digging into the code myself after lunch?
<seb128> mvo, quite low, upstream has tons to do and not enough people and everybody hates the treeview stuff
<seb128> mvo, you can probably get Company to "help" by asking question #gtk+, he might be able to give you hints
<seb128> mvo, it's probably him who "broke" it with the changes he did this cycle for a11y
<mvo> seb128: ok, I will spend ~1h or so after lunch with looking into it and see what I can do
<seb128> mvo, like I said yesterday, I noticed that for example they started to emit selection changed signals on row deletion, i.e rather than having the selection dropped as it was doing before when you delete the selected row now it does select another one
<Streamstormer> join #gtk+
<Streamstormer> sorry fc
<seb128> Streamstormer, wrong IRC, irc.gnome.org
<Streamstormer> ah ok thy
<Streamstormer> *thx
<pitti> seb128: odd retracer crash since yesterday (wrong number of args), I'll have a look
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't believe i've had my new phone for nearly a day now, and i still haven't switched it on!
<chrisccoulson> oh. my. http://www.shortlist.com/home/pizza-hut-add-cheeseburgers-to-the-crust
<chrisccoulson> where can i buy one of those????
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh erk, what the heck happened?
<jalcine> lol
<pitti> when I got my new phone I lost some two hours on it right after I got it :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - unfortunately, my phone was delivered on the same day as preparing the firefox 12 release stuff
<chrisccoulson> so i was busy with that, and then the excitement wears off ;)
 * pitti shakes head
<pitti> ok, retracer should be happy again
<jalcine> XD
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: ^ FTR, apport/packaging_impl.py was grossly outdated
<pitti> seb128: I replaced it with a symlink now
<pitti> good morning chrisccoulson ln -s ../backends/packaging-apt-dpkg.py apport/packaging_impl.py
<ogra_> pitti, did you call your provider to giv you the hours back at least ?
<seb128> ok
<pitti> so that it always is up to date
<pitti> ogra_: well, in those two hours I did not do a single actual phone call :)
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> I mean, these things are certainly not for ... *gosh* PHONING?
<ogra_> well, mumble works well on them though :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks alot!
<Sweetshark> seb128, pitti: one of you volunteering to upload it to proposed then?
<chrisccoulson> seriously, t-mobile, why did you send me a new phone whilst forgetting to send me a new microSIM to fit in it? :(
<pitti> Sweetshark: I can do the usual sponsor dance, seb128 already reviewed the patch?
<seb128> pitti, I did review the patch, seems fine to me, assuming the extra recommends on -gnome | -kde is not a size issue for any media image?
<pitti> libreoffice-gnome is shipped on ubuntu and edubuntu already
<pitti> so that will mostly pull in -gnome into lubuntu and friends after upgrade, is that desired?
<pitti> seb128: ^
<pitti> err, Sweetshark ^
<ogra_> lubuntu doesnt have any libO bits in the seed, does it ?
<ogra_> (i did only get goffice in my last lubuntu test install)
<Sweetshark> pitti: I think ogra_ is right ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: confirmed
<seb128> jbicha_, hey
<jbicha_> seb128: good morning
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: do we have an official position or opinion on esteid-browser-plugin? Seems like cjwatson wants somebody from desktop to take the decision for it
<seb128> jbicha_, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, please just accept that one ;)
<seb128> jbicha_, you showed me the translated desktop guide website yesterday, the french guys asked if there is the equivalent for server and installation?
<jbicha_> seb128: not yet but it sounds possible
<seb128> jbicha_, ok, thanks
<seb128> jbicha_, that was mostly curiosity
<jbicha_> it's on my list of things to look at :) also http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual
<seb128> jbicha_, ok ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: libo uploaded
 * Sweetshark hugs pitti 
<seb128> pitti, opinion on esteid? if you are fine with chrisccoulson's ack can you NEW it?
<pitti> seb128: if chrisccoulson is fine with it, no objection from me
<pitti> can look in a bit, when I land the defaults-zh-cn fix
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: err, you already reviewed esteid-browser-plugin?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i've had a look at it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: this has copies fo boost, log4cplus, and other libraries, a wrong copyright file, unattributed licenses, etc.
<pitti> is that something which is supportable?
<mvo> seb128: hi, davmor2 told me you had some s-c issue with french?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - by "looked at it", i mean that i looked at the actual extension code. i've not looked at the packaging at all
<pitti> and huge, too
<seb128> mvo, hey, no, I had some random s-c issues
<seb128> mvo, I though it was maybe due to me using french but they vanished after a restart
<mvo> seb128: what was the issue (or the issues)?
<mvo> seb128: might be gtk releated
<seb128> mvo, installed thing wouldn't show with searches under "all softwares"
<mvo> seb128: ha!
<seb128> mvo, like deja-dup or gedit would have no match
<seb128> mvo, well deja-dup had only one technical match for the -dbgsym rather
<mvo> seb128: you clicked on top-rated or whats-new before I think, this is a know bug :/
<seb128> mvo, they were showing under "installed" though
<seb128> mvo, right, we were discussing "top rated"
<seb128> mvo, then I looked for deja-dup and didn't find it
<mvo> seb128: but it should be fixed in lp:~mvo/software-center/whatsnew-leak-lp985389
<seb128> mvo, thanks for checking ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, if you first click on "whats-new" or "top-rated" and then do a search it "swallows" all installed apps, the described branch should fix that
<seb128> mvo, ok, as usually you are one step ahead ;-)
 * mvo hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs mvo back
 * desrt joins the hugfest
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<smspillaz> mdeslaur: in case you care https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/compiz-core/compiz-core.fix_939228/+merge/103245
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: sweet! thanks
<mdeslaur> smspillaz: hey, don't slack off uni to fix my bugs! :)
<smspillaz> I'm not really
<smspillaz> got stuff mostly under control ish
<mdeslaur> ok :)
<smspillaz> plus part of the conditions of me being paid is um
<smspillaz> working ?
<mdeslaur> ah, yes, that would make sense :P
<desrt> yay.  government did something good yesterday!
<seb128> desrt, ?
<desrt> seb128: we have a minority government at the provincial level (ie: they don't have enough votes in the parliament to pass legislation on their own)
<desrt> major issues (like passing a budget) are called a 'vote of confidence' -- if they lose it, then the government automatically fails
<desrt> the main opposition party said right from the start "we'll vote against" because they're lazy idiots who didn't want to play ball
<desrt> so the progressive party said "we'll vote, if...." and started dealing
<desrt> the result is that today we will have a vote on a budget that imposes a tax on the rich and uses it to decrease the deficit
<desrt> and it will pass because of the two parties cooperating
<BigWhale> seb128, I'll remove Kazam from this, since it's obvious that it has nothing to do with it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/957919
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 957919 in compiz "inconsistent behaviour when switching virtual Desktops" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> desrt, nice! ;-)
<smspillaz> desrt: hahahah careeeeeeeeful with that
<seb128> BigWhale, sure
<smspillaz> desrt: we have that in australia. it worked for a little while
<desrt> smspillaz: and then?
<seb128> pitti, is that you who rejected esteid?
<smspillaz> and then the big mining companies got sick of all the policy being made by the green party so they are now basically electioneering the tories to win the next election
<desrt> smspillaz: right.  governments who advocate fairness do tend to have difficulty finding election-time funding... :)
<smspillaz> desrt: we get ads like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXpBfRlLnv8
<smspillaz> well, not quite ;-)
<desrt> our provincial tories are quite widely despised
<mvo> seb128: unfortunately no luck for me for the gtk+ treeview, I filed the bug upstream now
<desrt> mvo: which bug is that?
<seb128> mvo, ok, maybe try pinging Company on #gtk+ asking if he has an hint on what could have created the issue?
<smspillaz> desrt: the case here is that everyone basically dislikes both the tories and the small-l liberals (incidentally, the "Liberal" party is the same as your conservative party here)
<smspillaz> desrt: soooooooooooooo because we have AV all the votes flood to the greens
<smspillaz> which is not necessarily a bad thing but
<smspillaz> certain stakeholders don't like it
<mvo> desrt: bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/986186 - it appears there is a regression in the amount of cell_data calls between 3.2 and 3.4
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986186 in software-center "software center stop working when I select system software for a long time" [Medium,Confirmed]
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> regression = "more"?
<mvo> desrt: in oneiric it called it for the visible area, so ~50 times. and in precise for the entire model (~40k times in my test)
<desrt> mvo: sounds like a fixed-height oddity?
<mvo> fixed-height mode is on
<desrt> ya....  but maybe it's not being effective :)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> right
<mvo> seb128: thanks, I will do that, just reading over the diff once more (harhar, its *huge*)
<desrt> smspillaz: our tories had the last election on a silver plate (that's why we have a minority) on the principle of "anyone but the current guy".
<smspillaz> desrt: that's pretty much what Australia is going to look like in a year or so
<desrt> turns out that "anyone but the current guy" started looking really bad as soon as people started paying attention to what came out when the tory leader opened his mouth
<smspillaz> yep
<desrt> anyway... we'll see
<desrt> what you say is true... the uber-rich like to sway elections
<desrt> and they also have the means to pack up and leave if they don't like it here
<smspillaz> desrt: sooo if I have canadian citizenship it should be pretty easy to get residency there right ?
<desrt> welcome to the race to the bottom
<smspillaz> guess I'll be moving over soon :)
<desrt> smspillaz: citizenship -> automatic right to residency
<desrt> isn't that true for every country?
<smspillaz> desrt: its not the same in all countries ... just checking
<smspillaz> if you're out of the country for like
<smspillaz> 19 years like I have been ?
<desrt> do you know of any country that would deny a citizen the right to return?
<smspillaz> not off the top of my head, but it certainly doesn't seem implausible that there'd be some limitation period as to your automatic residency
<pitti> seb128: yes, see u-archive@
<pitti> seb128: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2012-April/045082.html
<Laney> he can get it into Precise via backports once it's all sorted out
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, !
<sil2100> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> sil2100, so where is your change for compiz, linaro and me are waiting since you announced it yesterday
<sil2100> ogra_: I'm waiting for it to get merged since yesterday ;)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/fix_770283/+merge/102831 <-
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> i thought you had commit rights :)
<ogra_> alf_, ^^^
<sil2100> ogra_: sadly :(
<sil2100> (or I'm not aware of it!)
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> ogra_: ugh, and it seems I forgot that you also have commit rights!
<sil2100> ogra_: so instead of waiting, I could have just poked you about it
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> geh..
<sil2100> ;)
<mvo> seb128: I just compiled a gtk git trunk and that appears to have fixed it, what is the easiest way to see the commits from what we have as 3.4.1 compared to trunk?
<seb128> mvo, it's maybe your fixed-height patch which breaks it :p
<seb128> mvo, did you try trunk or trunk gnome-3-4?
<mvo> seb128: no, I applied all patches from us and rebuild trunk
<seb128> mvo, I usually use http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/log to look through commits
<mvo> seb128: hm, but it might be another one of ours, let me look
<seb128> mvo, but trunk basically has only lot of css work
<seb128> mvo, which makes a difference on rendering but should do on set_model
<mvo> let me retry with all of ours that apply
<mvo> seb128: I need a faster box :)
<didrocks> mdeslaur: hey
<mdeslaur> didrocks: hi!
<didrocks> mdeslaur: how are you? :)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: great, you?
<didrocks> I'm fine thanks, the weather is going crazy between sunny and rainy every 5 minutes though :)
<didrocks> mdeslaur: I requested some security team expertise for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cherrypy3/+bug/986254 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986254 in cherrypy3 "[MIR] python-cherrypy3" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> I will get to it later today
<mdeslaur> didrocks: yes, jdstrand is aware of it and will be looking at it
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: YOU SPY! :)
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> did I mention I also hilight on mdeslaur?
<jdstrand> :P
<mdeslaur> lol
<didrocks> jdstrand: all that for spying him, isn't it?
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> thanks jdstrand, mdeslaur, you are one step ahead then! ;)
<pitti> oh crud, today's Tuesday, and noone reminded me of the meeting reminder!
<didrocks> zomg, we are screwed ;)
<didrocks> pitti: "btw, in case you didn't notice, it's meeting reminder day!"
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks whistles
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<kenvandine> didrocks, thanks for the reminder :)
<pitti> my gtimelog from last week really looks boring
<pitti> sponsoring, gnome 3.4.1, tonsof bug triage
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, was really needed ;)
<didrocks> pitti: the question is: were you bored? ;)
<pitti> absolutely not :) just what I did is not particularly interesting to read
<didrocks> same here, mostly unity discussion about if things need to be uploaded or not, what qualifies for the SRU…
 * didrocks will keep only a *small* update for once on his section
<didrocks> oh, a meeting reminder in my mailbox, at last! ;)
<mterry> First world problems: trying to edit a wiki at the same time as didrocks
<didrocks> mterry: lock freed!
<mterry> :)
<seb128> pitti, didrocks: seems we all forgot about the meeting reminder this morning ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: no no, I was waiting for it the whole day! (*hem*) ;)
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<pitti> mterry: good morning
<seb128> jdstrand, sorry about reassigning that evince issue to apparmor, I though the "list of official softwares" was in abstractions there to not be copied pasted between i.e different viewers
<seb128> seems like I will never get those apparmor profiles stuff right
 * mterry waves at pitti
<jdstrand> seb128: it just depends on the best place to put it. now I think we need a task for both
<jdstrand> seb128: it isn't a problem at all :)
<mvo> seb128: hrm, hrm, so my self-build version is fast, but does not do theming, why could it be unthemed?
<mvo> seb128: ohh, found the reason for this
<seb128> mvo, no idea, wrong ./configure prefix= or something?
<mvo> seb128: missing PRELOAD on libgdk :)
<kenvandine> nessita, ping
<nessita> kenvandine: pong
<nessita> hola!
<kenvandine> hey, question about the u1-control-panel-qt
<kenvandine> UniqueApplication is only implemented for windows?
<nessita> kenvandine: hum, let me ask the mind behind it :-)
<kenvandine> nessita, thx :)
<kenvandine> """A dummy UniqueApplication class."""
<kenvandine> in linux.py
<kenvandine> and it doesn't look like it really does anything
<nessita> ralsina: hi there! thanks for coming
<Chipaca> <kenvandine> hey, question about the u1-control-panel-qt
<Chipaca> <kenvandine> UniqueApplication is only implemented for windows?
<Chipaca> ralsina: ^
<nessita> ralsina: kenvandine was asking me about the UniqueApplication in the Qt controlpanel
<ralsina> kenvandine: yes
<nessita> ralsina: if I recall correctly, you are the master mind behind it, right?
<ralsina> since in order to start it twice on unity you have to do something like meta-click the launcher
<ralsina> nessita: well, that's one way to put it ;-)
<nessita> :-)
<kenvandine> ralsina, control-center and the messaging menu
<kenvandine> are easy ways to duplicate it
<ralsina> kenvandine: ok, we can add it for ubuntu, no problem
<ralsina> kenvandine: we just never got around to it
<kenvandine> and if in the control-center you click the icon more than once, you get multiple windows
<Chipaca> kenvandine: is duplication a problem?
<kenvandine> Chipaca, pretty ugly...
<kenvandine> Chipaca, it was something jasoncwarner_ pointed out last night and asked if we could SRU that
<nessita> Chipaca: also, the QT controlpanel will not act 100% consistently between the 2 instances
<ralsina> kenvandine: usually people don't have u1cp open, so it should be rare
<nessita> Chipaca: for example, if you add a folder in one, you will not get it in the other instance
<Chipaca> nessita: ah, i wasn't aware the backend was broken that way :)
<kenvandine> if it isn't risky to add that, i would be in favor of an SRU for that
<nessita> Chipaca: well, at the time was designed assuming one UI will be running
<ralsina> kenvandine: not risky at all
<kenvandine> the behavior is "broken" compared to the rest of the desktop
<nessita> Chipaca: since we ensure it (for the GTK one)
<ralsina> kenvandine: we had that code in the gtk version, so it should not be too hard
<Chipaca> kenvandine: you should ask how risk-averse ralsina is
<kenvandine> i am not sure if jasoncwarner_ filed a bug or not, i'll look for one and file it if it if he didn't
<kenvandine> Chipaca, don't scare me :)
 * ralsina is like a grownup Kick Butowski but this is really not risky
<Chipaca> kenvandine: if there were a way to do squirrel suit jumps with internet connectivity, ralsina would be there
<ralsina> plus, worst case, you still get duplication
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> yeah
<ralsina> please ping me with the bug number so I track this
<kenvandine> ralsina, bug 987909
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987909 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Can launch duplicate windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987909
<ralsina> kenvandine: great thanks
<kenvandine> ralsina, thx!
<jcastro> jbicha: around?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> ok, I need a sweet desktop session!
<jcastro> kenvandine: They tell me you're not doing anything ^^
<kenvandine> jcastro, i never have anything to do :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, suggestions for topics?
<jcastro> well, it can be more end-userish
<jcastro> I would even settle for a "Tour of new unity features" or somesuch
<jcastro> kenvandine: mhall and I are going to UDS early so we won't be available, otherwise I'd do a unity session
<kenvandine> jcastro, i did some juju pimping with a guy whose shop does SaaS stuff :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, me too...
<kenvandine> jcastro, probably won't work for me... i'll be travelling on the 2nd and at the sprint after that
<kenvandine> the 1st i'll probably be scrambling getting ready for the trip
<jcastro> kenvandine: ok I'll idle and just ambush anyone who talks until I get a volunteer. :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<kirkland> unity is taking my thinkpad browser back button and launching the 'type your command' thing
<kirkland> how do I disable that?
<mterry> kirkland, interesting...  alt pops it up.  so your key must be doing an alt+left behind the scenes?
<mterry> kirkland, you can change that in the Keyboard system settings panel
<dupondje> Somebody here for an offtopic question. Trying to get Clipboard working in Remmina. But somethings odd :)
<dupondje> g_signal_connect(G_OBJECT(gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY)), "owner-change", G_CALLBACK(remmina_plugin_rdp_on_cuttext), gp); => I added this to the code. this should be triggered when clipboard content changes. But remmina_plugin_rdp_on_cuttext is never called.
 * didrocks waves good evening
<cyphermox> seb128: poke
<cyphermox> seb128: if you're still around, what do you think of adding --replace for ibus? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/875435  -- seems to me like much of a hack, still. I'm going to look into the ibus indicator shortly, see if I can make sense of something broken in it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875435 in ibus "iBus indicator does not show on the panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kirkland> mterry: hmm
<kirkland> mterry: let me check
<kirkland> mterry: can I disable the alt?
<kirkland> mterry: that's killing me, with alt-tab
<kirkland> mterry: if i get the timing wrong, i get that damn popup
<mterry> kirkland, should be able to in the Keyboard panel
<kirkland> mterry: perfect, thanks
<kirkland> mterry: now to do that across the board.... :-)
<mterry> kirkland, btw, the 'type your command' thing is called the HUD
<mterry> should have mentioned that, would have made finding it easier in Keyboard
<kirkland> mterry: welfare housing?
<kirkland> :-)
<kirkland> mterry: cheers, thanks
<mterry> Housing Urban Developmont?
<kirkland> mterry: yeah :-)  that's the US gov's program for building houses for welfare individuals
<kirkland> mterry: I presume it's "heads up display" here?
<mterry> kirkland, huh, not familiar with it.  Yeah
<dobey> mterry: hehe. also referred to as "Section 8" for Dept of Housing & Urban Development "projects" ;)
<seb128> kirkland, do you use unity-2d?
<kirkland> seb128: sometimes
<kirkland> seb128: I think I'm in 3d at the moment
<kirkland> seb128: is there an easy way to tell?
<seb128> kirkland, lots, mouseover on the launcher and look if the tooltip has a transparent background
<seb128> or try to dnd a launcher icon on the right and see if it goes out of the launcher and goes back with a nice effect
<seb128> unity-2d has an ugly grey background in its launcher tooltips
<kirkland> seb128: mine's kind of a fuzzy purple
<seb128> kirkland, oh, try to alt-tab
<seb128> is that an ugly xfce win95 looking ui
<seb128> or a modern looking nice ui?
<kirkland> seb128: not sure;  compiz is taking 13% of my CPU, so I figured I'm in 3d
<seb128> right
<seb128> if compiz is running it's 3d, it would have been easier to ask you to look at running processes :p
<seb128> kirkland, ok, I though alt hijacking issues were fixed under 3d, it stop misbehaving for me at least, so what mterry said, change the hud shortcut in the keybindings panel
<kirkland> seb128: cool, thanks
<kirkland> seb128: I'll disable them there
<seb128> kirkland, you don't like using your menus from the keyboard?
<seb128> (just curious at this pointà
<seb128> )
<kirkland> seb128: no
<seb128> ok, fair enough ;-)
<kirkland> seb128: if I need it, i press the Super button
<seb128> kirkland, dash != hud are different
<seb128> kirkland, the alt ui search into your *menus*
<kirkland> seb128: hmm, okay;  i have no idea what those are then
<seb128> kirkland, like focus something, tap alt, type "pre" and enter you get the preferences item
<seb128> kirkland, or open gimp, type "fil" and get the filters items wherever they are in menus
<kirkland> seb128: ah, yeah, I wouldn't use that
<seb128> kirkland, it spares you using the mouse or learning where stuff are in menus, just type to tap a key and type the thing you want ;-)
<kirkland> seb128: gotcha
<kirkland> seb128: thinkpad trackpoint mouse is more convenient for me
<seb128> kirkland, btw while you are around do you know if those kern.log messages are "normal"
<seb128> Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 1311585
<seb128> Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<kirkland> seb128: as I don't use a separate mouse, it's already built into the keyboard
<kirkland> seb128: 0-byte file?
<kirkland> seb128: find /home/.ecryptfs -size 0
<seb128> kirkland, dunno, I'm using a ecryptfs user dir
<seb128> kirkland, that's listing a lot
<kirkland> seb128: okay, hang on, let's find that inode
<seb128> in my user dir .Private
<kirkland> seb128: find $HOME/.Private -inode 1311585
<kirkland> seb128: find $HOME/.Private -inum 1311585
<seb128> $ find $HOME/.Private -inum 1311585
<seb128> $
<kirkland> seb128: hmm, find $HOME -inum 1311585
<seb128> searching...
<seb128> it's an ssd shouldn't take hours ;-)
<seb128> /home/seb128/.gconf/apps/xchat/main_window/%gconf.xml.new
<mlankhorst> 3.4-rc4-rt5 is scaring me, consistently getting 10us latency upper bound..
<seb128> kirkland, it's 0 byte indeed
<seb128> kirkland, should I just rm it?
<dupondje> g_signal_connect(G_OBJECT(gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY)), "owner-change", G_CALLBACK(remmina_plugin_rdp_on_cuttext), gp); => I added this to the code. this should be triggered when clipboard content changes. But remmina_plugin_rdp_on_cuttext is never called. Somebody has any idea on this?
<kirkland> seb128: okay, so that's what's throwing the log messages, you can safely rm it
<kirkland> seb128: note that tyhicks is actively working on this problem
<seb128> kirkland, thanks!
<kirkland> seb128: he noted that yesterday in #ubuntu-meeting
<kirkland> seb128: you should ping him with that path, as he was looking for examples of the files causing this
<seb128> kirkland, will do, thanks again
<kirkland> seb128: no problem, thanks for your help too
<ralsina> kenvandine: just as a headsup, I have proposed and half-approved a branch to avoid duplication of ubuntu one control panel, so there should be no problem at all getting it in the SRU
<kenvandine> ralsina, cool
<cm-t> Hi,I am using a tablet PC (HPtouchsmart tm2)
<cm-t> In software like evince, empathy for example ( so it looks a gtk issue as cnd suggest), I can use multi touch from touchpad and touchscreen. when I installed 12.04 beta2 i could use a new feature : use only one finger to scroll and it looks to detect I use the only one finger from the touchscreen (in setting/mouse I have 2 finger scrolling)
<cm-t> after an update I can not anymore use this one finer scrolling
<cm-t> Is it done on purpose or should I report a bug ?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> hey seb128
<seb128> cyphermox, I don't know about this bug to comment but the workaround seems like better than the bug
<seb128> it would still be better to fix the real issue
<cyphermox> huh, what? ;)
<cyphermox> well, right, the workaround looks better now
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry, the ibus --replace thing
<seb128> I don't know enough about ibus to have a strong opinion
<cyphermox> want to maybe just release with that workaround, if it solves the problem for them?
<cyphermox> (I'll take care of it)
<seb128> but I think it's reasonable to go with the workaround until we figure the issue
<cyphermox> just seems like it's potentially bad since there's more than one ibus daemon available
<seb128> right
<cyphermox> alright
<seb128> summary: go for it ;è)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<bschaefer> hey, whats going on with ibus?
<cyphermox> so I'll get back to it later ;)
<cyphermox> bschaefer: sometimes the indicator doesn't show
<bschaefer> somewhat curious...
<bschaefer> o yeah
<kenvandine> the updated icons in the gwibber lens really makes a huge difference!
<cyphermox> but I haven't been able to reproduce it just now, quickly installing Vietnamese on my system
<bschaefer> that has always been a problem...and has always been fickle
<bschaefer> but nux should be able to handle ibus --replace with out anything bad happening
<bschaefer> already fixed those crashes...
<cyphermox> bschaefer: yeah, not worried about crashes, just trampling other ibus daemons by mistake :)
<cyphermox> anyway, bbl
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryceh RAOF TheMuso (no Robert, on holiday) don't forget about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-04-24 and adding your items + agenda items
<lifeless> jasoncwarner_: pub hol for half of them :)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, hey
<jasoncwarner_> lifeless: you know what, I forgot and I live in AU as well :) that's what you get for not leaving the house ever!
<lifeless> LOL
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryceh, as lifeless just said, most NZ and AU folk have public holiday today
<jasoncwarner_> so...gonna be quiet in here for a bit :)
<bryceh> lucky boys :-)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, no agenda items from me; been preoccupied with bugs (esp. Intel gpu lockup bugs once again).  I also drafted up our LTS point release rename scripts, now that we finally have a codename.  :-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-25
<ronoc> wow being west coast america makes for very quiet afternoons :)
<bryceh> ronoc, indeed
<bschaefer> you should see it on a Friday!
<ronoc> bryceh, it's kinda nice, focus time, just caught/fixed a tricky control centre bug
<ronoc> i'd imagine :)
<ronoc> i just need to remember to do anything that needs to be done for tomorrow in europe today
<jasoncwarner_> ronoc: why are you in west coast now? holiday?
<ronoc> jasoncwarner_, I came over early to go the Linux audio conf
<ronoc> staying with some friends in SF every since
<ronoc> outer sunset district, near the beach, gift !
<jasoncwarner_> ronoc: ah, nice. have fun! I'll be there bright and early Monday morning (trying to make myself happy about that fact ;0 )
<ronoc> jasoncwarner_, cool i think we start the design sprint Wednesday or Thursday
<jasoncwarner_> ronoc: yup yup
<ronoc> jasoncwarner_, found this good radio show down your way recently - http://www.frogworth.com/utilityfog/archives/2012/02/
<ronoc> he's most recent is a cracker
<ronoc> s/he's/his
<jasoncwarner_> ronoc: dubstep? i'll give it a listen, but if he starts talking about the virtues of dubstep, I might have to stop it ;)
<ronoc> jasoncwarner_, a mixture of stuff, folktronica is his big thing
<jasoncwarner_> ronoc: nuh uh...you just made that up. bluesrap, see, I can do it too.
<ronoc> :))
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> mornin didrocks
<smspillaz> how goes ?
<didrocks> hey smspillaz, I'm fine, thanks, yourself?
<smspillaz> good good, just tackling this flood of essays as usual
<smspillaz> how is 12.04 looking ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's looking splendid. I hope the dx team will have some SRUs ready for tomorrow :)
<smspillaz> sure will
 * smspillaz is just finishing a unittest for something
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<didrocks> smspillaz: I see though a lot of refactoring for compiz which doesn't suit to a SRU as I told already
<pitti> hey didrocks, how are you?
<smspillaz> didrocks: the functional changes aren't dependent on refactoring. where refactoring took place it was to add tests
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine, thanks, how are you? :)
<pitti> seiflotfy, didrocks: bug 986928 sounds like a rather serious issue, which we should SRU ASAP (before many people start upgrading); does that sound possible?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986928 in zeitgeist "zeitgeist-daemon crashes with "zeitgeist-daemon.vala:473: Unable to upgrade from schema version 3"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986928
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, but we still don't want those refactoring in a SRU
<didrocks> smspillaz: so we will need a tarball with some cherry-picks
<smspillaz> sure
<pitti> seiflotfy, didrocks: ^ if a DB upgrade isn't possible, could zg delete/move away the db when it sees an old version, instead of crashing?
<smspillaz> didrocks: well, I thought nowadays we are only taking distro patches
<seiflotfy> pitti:
<didrocks> pitti: mhr3 tarted to look at it yesterday, I'll see again with him today
<smspillaz> (for P anyways)
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, we can take bug fixes releases
<seiflotfy> pitti: i will take a look later today too
<pitti> seiflotfy: danke sher
<seiflotfy> D
<seiflotfy> :D
<didrocks> smspillaz: or upstream needs a way to provide a big/certified distro-patch otherwise
<didrocks> smspillaz: because more than 25 commits, I won't take them one by one :)
<smspillaz> sure
<tjaalton> I got a window for the package updates somewhere, but clicking on the launcher icon or alt-tabbing doesn't make it visible
<didrocks> tjaalton: ask on #ubuntu-unity rather, where upstream is :)
<tjaalton> didrocks: right, forgot.. and now I closed it :P
<tjaalton> so.. next time
<BigW> Good Morning.
<sil2100> ogra_: hi
<sil2100> ogra_: how's it going with that compiz patch?
<sil2100> Since I see it didn't get merged into lp:compiz yet...
<sil2100> ogra_: could you merge in https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/fix_770283/+merge/102831 ? Or are we waiting for the GLES patch to be rewritten for this?
<didrocks> seiflotfy: pitti: kamstrup is on the db upgrade. In fact, it seems to already be fixed in trunk
<didrocks> so we are looking at the right commit
<pitti> didrocks: oh, nice!
<pitti> didrocks: bug updated, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/986928/comments/7
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986928 in zeitgeist "zeitgeist-daemon crashes with "zeitgeist-daemon.vala:473: Unable to upgrade from schema version 3"" [Critical,Triaged]
<didrocks> pitti: so, it seems that only natty -> precise upgrade is broken
<didrocks> not natty -> oneiric -> precise
<didrocks> (and lucid -> precise doesn't have zg)
<pitti> oh, we don't actually support a direct upgrade
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> how come this one bug without duplicate became critical? ;)
<didrocks> so, there is a fix, but as it's not the upgrade path we support
<pitti> didrocks: bug adjusted
<didrocks> pitti: so I guess it's best to just follow our initial plan with a big zg SRU tomorrow?
<didrocks> and not shortcut for that one?
<pitti> didrocks: oh yes, it's in no way that urgent
<didrocks> pitti: great, thanks ;)
<didrocks> the only way people can think doing the right thing is: upgrade natty -> oneiric, reboot in a VT, then upgrade oneiric -> precise
<didrocks> (without logging in a real oneiric session)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks, ca va bien ! et toi ?
<seb128> hey pitti, wie geht's
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien :)
<seb128> pitti, yesterday morning was meeting reminder day! (yeah, i'm useless like that this week :p)
<didrocks> seb128: lagging rather I would say :p
<didrocks> seb128: or you can be on the edge
<didrocks> "next Tuesday, there will be a meeting reminder"
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, next tuesday is an holiday for us!
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs didrocks pitti
<pitti> for us as well
<pitti> and I'm taking Monday off
 * didrocks hugs pitti seb128
<seb128> pitti, I will swap the UDS tuesday which is also an holiday for monday
<didrocks> seb128: well, for you, I'm sprinting and will enjoy some sun hopefully :)
<seb128> pitti, then travel on wednesday
<seb128> didrocks, you are used to work during holidays by now ;-)
<didrocks> indeed :)
<didrocks> I'll get my days back anyways ;)
<seb128> that's what you think...
<seb128> they always say that :p
<didrocks> heh, /me rushes on the calendar in advance :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! how about you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks. i'll be fine as long as i don't look outside at the miserable weather :)
 * pitti looks at a steel blue sky and sun and wonders what you are talking about
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it's rained pretty much every day so far this month
<pitti> it was pretty dreadful until yesterday here, too
<chrisccoulson> and it's rained non-stop here since last night
<pitti> but it seems from today on it's finally getting spring/summer
<chrisccoulson> hopefully it will move a bit further north west :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, blueprint time again :/
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what to register this time. i already know pretty much what i'm doing next cycle, and most of it is carried over from this cycle ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so just use that then, and perhaps clean them up a bit
<pitti> moving WIs to the WI field, refresh description if appropriate, etc.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll do that
<chrisccoulson> lol @ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-17829438
<chrisccoulson> i like how the newsreader in the video is trying not to laugh
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, sorry, but my boards are occupied with image tests still, i cant do a testbuild yet, i'll get to it asap
<pitti> chrisccoulson: *chuckle*
<dupondje> Is GDK_SCROLL_MASK needed now to trigger 'scroll-event' ?
<dupondje> cause I have something odd :)
<seb128> dupondje, what's the something weird?
<chrisccoulson> finally turned my new phone on :)
<chrisccoulson> after having it for 2 days!
<dupondje> seb128: The "scroll-event" signal:
<dupondje> To receive this signal, the GdkWindow associated to the widget needs to enable the GDK_BUTTON_PRESS_MASK mask.
<dupondje> thats on http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.2/GtkWidget.html#GtkWidget-scroll-event
<seb128> dupondje, that was not my question
<seb128> dupondje, I know what scroll-event are, I asked what is the "cause I have something odd "
<seb128> dupondje, i.e describe the issue rather than try to guess the problem and ask an oriented question
<dupondje> seb128: well i'm working on Remmina atm. the RDP plugin doesn't bind GDK_SCROLL_MASK, but scrolling works perfectly (after implementing GDK_SMOOTH_SCROLL)
<dupondje> but scrolling on the VNC plugin only works if the window has GDK_SCROLL_MASK
<seb128> dupondje, if you want to receive scroll events you need GDK_SCROLL_MASK yes
<seb128> dupondje, most gtk widgets have it set for you so on normal widgets scrolling just work without having to do anything
<seb128> dupondje, do you use custom widgets there?
<dupondje> Its a default gtk_drawing_area_new
<seb128> I guess that should have the scroll mask set for you
<seb128> how do you try to scroll? mouse wheel?
<seb128> does it depends on where you are in the drawing area?
<seb128> like do you have custom widgets in there that may "block" the signal?
<dupondje> I scroll with mouse wheel. It works fine when adding GDK_SCROLL_MASK. Its just odd that this is not needed in the rdp plugin code.
<dupondje> And just the same widget is created for both it seems.
<dupondje> The code in question: https://github.com/dupondje/Remmina/blob/master/remmina-plugins/vnc/vnc_plugin.c
<dupondje> If on line 1862 I add GDK_SCROLL_MASK, scrolling works.
<dupondje> The rdp code: https://github.com/dupondje/Remmina/blob/master/remmina-plugins/rdp/rdp_event.c (line 480) you see it just used the same as in the vnc_plugin.c, but there it works ...
<seb128> dupondje, weird indeed
<seb128> it seems like that the drawingarea in gtk doesn't set the mask for you
<seb128> not sure why you don't need to add it to rdp there
<dupondje> strange thing
<dupondje> anyway, adding GDK_SCROLL_MASK in both cases shouldn't hurt right?
<seb128> dupondje, seems the right thing to do if you want scroll events ;-)
<dupondje> still its odd that it worked without on the rdp plugin :P
<dupondje> dirty gtk :)
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<seb128> ricotz, bug #933296 is happening with the cairo from your ppa it seems, dunno if you track issues specific to newer versions in some way
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 933296 in cairo "LibreOffice-Impress can not play slide show (when using new cairo from ppas, not affecting Ubuntu archive)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933296
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^ if you see similar bugs check that the users don't use the new cairo from ricotz's ppa or the xorg-edger one
<ricotz> seb128, hey, thanks for pointing it, while there is already an upstream bug report for cairo, it hopefully gets some attention
<seb128> ricotz, yw, I'm glad btw I didn't say yes to the new cairo version, seems like it has quite some regressions ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, yeah ;), but good that people using it already and hitting such issues early enough
<seb128> indeed
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> Sweetshark, yw
<sil2100> ogra_: give me a sign if you find time for this patch/merge thing ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, cjwatson wanted to review the process of handling the gles patch first, waiting for him now, then i can merge ... it will happen before release, no worries
<sil2100> ogra_: phew ;) That would be great - since we'd like to have this for the SRU0, fglrx users would be super happy
<ogra_> yeah, i know
<ogra_> its just that colin thinks he can make the process better for all of us, so future SRUs are less hard for the next 5 years ...
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey, I think you are missing the chromium/firefox session by default for next cycle, do you want me to file the gap? ;)
<pitti> /usr/lib/webkitgtk-3.0-0/libexec/GtkLauncher http://www.ubuntu.com
<pitti> what more do you need?
<pitti> and it'll free lots of CD space!
<didrocks> pitti: it's all what we need, agreed \o/
<didrocks> pitti: or if you need more, just use the webkit developer tools to save bookmarks on disk :)
<didrocks> waow, the integration we did with the python backend works really great with those dev tools for step by step between python and javascript
 * mterry can't think of any awesome blueprints to file.  Ubuntu is done!
 * mterry goes home
<pitti> mterry: python 3 porting FTW!
 * ogra_ files desktop-p-mterry-to-clean-his-kitchen
<pitti> ogra_: speak after me: Q! Q! Q!
<mterry> pitti, oh yeah.  There is a lot of that for duplicity
<ogra_> pitti, oops :)
<mterry> I do have a blueprint for that, but doesn't need discussion, just doing
<mterry> ogra_, :)
<pitti> desktop-q-quadruple-quality
<mterry> I guess a quickly session would make sense too
<cyphermox> pitti: what about a desktop-q-quick-quick-quick-boot
<cyphermox> :)
<pitti> cyphermox: and quiet-quiet-boot, too!
<cyphermox> +1
<pitti> rename from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-text-free-boot
<cyphermox> hehe
<mterry> pitti, don't rename specs!  :)  We just talked about that
<desrt> seb128: this background thing is really the issue as we discussed it at the time
<seb128> desrt, ok, I didn't understand it would make the ui inconsistant, showing the image only once and making it "vanish" by itself when revisiting the panel
<desrt> oh.  maybe i misunderstood then
<desrt> let me check
<desrt> i thought it should never appear
<desrt> okay
<seb128> desrt, no, did you read my most recent comment?
<desrt> so the fact that it appears once is a bug
<seb128> desrt, right, that's what I said in my recent comment :p
<desrt> right
<desrt> i agree with that part of the bug
<seb128> desrt, it should be never there or always there
<desrt> although i think it's less bad than the situation we had before
<seb128> desrt, right, that's why I didn't suggest reverting the change over it
<desrt> ie: the first time you would see it added to that section with the proper filename
<desrt> and then when you go back you would see the sha1 checksum as the filename
<seb128> desrt, I wonder if we should just show "fake" an entry from the active background if it's not listed
<desrt> seb128: i was thinking the same
<seb128> to have something showing and selected
<desrt> but under "Pictures folder" is really random
<desrt> i have no idea why it should have been there
<seb128> desrt, yeah, maybe just under "wallpaper"
<desrt> seb128: or maybe just not at all
<desrt> so here is a question
<seb128> desrt, right, there is raise the interest of having a "-" button in the ui
<desrt> what happens to that item when the user changes the background?
<desrt> does it vanish?
<seb128> it raises*
<desrt> ya
<seb128> desrt, I start pondering if we should just tell users "copy an image to ~/Images and it will show there"
<desrt> not the best-designed UI, imho
<seb128> then you can select it
<seb128> rather than having that +,-
<desrt> seb128: really, you might expect that + does that for you
<seb128> desrt, well, that was it was doing before your fix, but in a buggy way
<desrt> well
<desrt> into a file with a strange name in ~/.cache/
<seb128> so maybe it should do a cp to ~/Images for local files
<desrt> let me seek the advice of upstream :)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<mterry> kenvandine, do you generally have a UDS session for gwibber?
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah
<seb128> hey mterry, kenvandine
<seb128> mterry, btw dunno if mpt got back to you but
<seb128> <mpt>	seb128, yes, something with 1500 reviews averaging 4.5 stars will get ranked higher than something with 5 reviews averaging 5 stars. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#top-rated
<seb128> mterry, in follow up of the other night discussion
<seb128> mterry, and deja-dup not showing up is a fix commited s-c bug according to mvo, it's happening after visiting the top rated category
<mterry> seb128, ah cool, thanks
<desrt> seb128: following the discussionin #g-h?
 * desrt is really unsure what to do
<seb128> desrt, yes
<seb128> desrt, I would just change the copy code to copy to ~/Images rather than .cache/...
<seb128> not sure about the "-" button, I don't like deleting from the disk
<seb128> I would replace it by a browser button calling nautilus on the dir :p
<seb128> well the "-" issue or orthogonal, it already let you delete ~/Images files nowadays
<seb128> oh, no, it doesn't
<seb128> it's just unactive
<seb128> well I would just change your "don't copy" patch to "copy the file to XDG_PICTURES_DIR"
<seb128> that let a broken "-" button which is not ideal but that would address the main isue
<desrt> seb128: i think the open-nautilus approach is the right thing too
 * desrt still doesn't like the copy
<jcastro> who wants to do an ubuntu-desktop session for openweek?
<jcastro> a bunch of us are going to UDS early so if you're not going early and want to help the team it would be appreciated
<seb128> jcastro, hey, what sort of session is openweek again? and when is openweek?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: question for you in bug 988283
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988283 in ubufox "Drop extra parameter from startpage URL when the default search is Yahoo" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988283
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah. so, the way this works currently is that we just append the default search provider name to the startpage URL. However, only http://start.ubuntu.com/12.04/Google/ and http://start.ubuntu.com/12.04/Yahoo/ actually exist. Everything else is just redirected to the google site
<chrisccoulson> so, if you select a non-google or non-yahoo search provider, we offer the google startpage
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok; still seems strange to do it this way around
<chrisccoulson> which is why the check is that way around
<pitti> ok
<pitti> thanks for the explanation
<chrisccoulson> pitti - 1 second though, i'll just check with bueno
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you please paste that into the bug, for the record?
<pitti> good night everyone
 * didrocks waves good night
<kenvandine> mterry, sorry i didn't see your MPs.... i'll get them all reviewed today
<mterry> kenvandine, no rush
<kenvandine> is the lightdm branch for an SRU?
<kenvandine> looks simple enough, i'll look at it first
<mterry> kenvandine, naw, I don't think it's important enough for that.  None of the MPs are, I think
<kenvandine> mterry, i just sent one to you that i do hope to get into an SRU release soon
<mterry> kenvandine, ok, will look at it today
<kenvandine> it adds icons for the lens, it won't affect the binaries that are installed by default, just the lens in universe
<chrisccoulson> angry birds space is really cool
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, indeed it is
<jcastro> seb128: the audience is ubuntu enthusiasts
<jcastro> we can do developer sessions, but something more general would be awesome
<jcastro> like, things that are cool on the desktop, etc. would be fine
<seb128> jcastro, when is that?
<seb128> jcastro, next week?
<seb128> mterry, hey!
<jcastro> next week, wed, thu, friday
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<mterry> seb128, what up?
<seb128> mterry, do you know how the protocol works? what's supposed to be written, returned back?
<seb128> mterry, normal login has a
<seb128> +[+3,57s] DEBUG: Wrote 24 bytes to daemon
<seb128> +[+3,63s] DEBUG: Read 8 bytes from daemon
<seb128> +[+3,63s] DEBUG: Read 18 bytes from daemon
<seb128> +[+0,03s] DEBUG: Wrote 17 bytes to daemon
<seb128> +[+0,03s] DEBUG: Read 8 bytes from daemon
<seb128> +[+0,03s] DEBUG: Read 120 bytes from daemon
<seb128>  
<seb128> those seem normal login
<mterry> Yar, not very helpful
<seb128> my "broken" one has
<seb128> +[+7,41s] DEBUG: Wrote 18 bytes to daemon
<seb128> +[+7,41s] DEBUG: Read 8 bytes from daemon
<seb128> +[+7,41s] DEBUG: Read 4 bytes from daemon
<seb128> I did print     g_debug ("WRITE MESSAGE: %u %zu\n",stated_length, message_length);
<seb128> in write_message()
<mterry> 4 bytes looks too small
<seb128> and I get
<seb128> +[+7,41s] DEBUG: WRITE MESSAGE: 18 18
<seb128> right
<mterry> I'm not even sure that's a full header
<seb128> but I'm a bit suprised lightdm is stucked in a read if it has been writing back
<mterry> fair
<seb128> mterry, well I get the issue on my laptop, maybe we can debug together next week at the pre-uds rally if you prefer?
<mterry> but if it's sending bad packets, maybe it's all sorts of confused anyway
<mterry> seb128, sure.  This is that "logging in..." bug I can't reproduce?
<seb128> mterry, yes
<seb128> mterry, it happens every time for me with the setup I described on second login
<seb128> i.e reboot
<seb128> log into my user
<seb128> change user
<seb128> log into the test one
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I guess it's easier for us to meet up rather than me figure out what the difference in our lappies is
<seb128> log out
<seb128> try to log in it again
<seb128> and it does it
<seb128> mterry, well I could try to figure out the lightdm protocol or bother you with IRC debug
<seb128> but at this point I think it will be easier to grab you and,or robert at UDS
<mterry> seb128, I'd be happy to do that too, but yeah
<seb128> or before UDS rather
<seb128> mterry, thanks for listening anyway ;-) I will try to see if I can get by netbook to get the issue, would be easier to debug that to screw my laptop :p
<mterry> seb128, actually, that's an interesting idea. let me try to reproduce on a fresh VM
<seb128> hum vms, that can be handy as well :p
<seb128> jcastro, ok, not sure who to recommend from desktop, maybe jbicha want to do a presentation or pitti ;-)
<seb128> jcastro, I will travel on wednesday and we at the preUDS rally thursday and friday
<seb128> jcastro, so I can't do one
<kenvandine> seb128, i have the same excuse :)
<cyphermox> seb128: not exactly seeded, but I'm tempted to add the evo bug where you can lose data if you move folders around in IMAP, to the release notes
<kenvandine> cyphermox, lucid users upgrading will keep evolution
<cyphermox> good point
<kenvandine> so probably a good idea
<cyphermox> yup
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, data lost bugs are worth documenting
<jcastro> seb128: yeah, the weeks didn't line up with the rally, I am hoping for jbicha to save the day too
<jbicha> well I can't do anything Wed or Thurs next week
<seb128> jcastro, friday he said
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> done.
<jbicha> lol
<jcastro> jbicha: grab a slot please!
<cyphermox> jcastro: I'll see if I can spare time too
<cyphermox> perhaps a piece about network configuration?
<jbicha> jcastro: so the audience isn't necessarily future developers? but the infamous "power users" too?
<kenvandine> jbicha, yeah that is the difference from developer week
<jcastro> jbicha: yep.
<mterry> seb128, still can't reproduce in a VM  :-/
 * mterry calls it quits until next week
<jbicha> ok, I'm all signed up
<mterry> jbicha, thanks man!
<jbicha> I'm going to have to install lucid because I'm having trouble remembering what that was like ;)
<seb128> mterry, no worry, you will have the right to enjoy a french keyboard to debug it
<seb128> mterry, usually I would switch my layout for your bug I can't until you fix that other bug ;-)
<mterry> seb128, hah, but isn't the problem that you're stuck in 'us'?
<seb128> mterry, you wish :p
<seb128> ok, enough trolling for now, dinner time
<seb128> have fun there ;-)
<seb128> bbl
<mterry> seb128, oh really?  Ah, because 'fr' is your system layout i guess
<mterry> seb128, enjoy
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, yes, fr is my system layout ;-)
<bryceh> mterry, you saw my workaround to that fr(oss) bug right?
<mterry> bryceh, oh no?
 * mterry looks
<bryceh> mterry, basically just fiddle your layout into your /etc/defaults/keyboard
<mterry> bryceh, still don't see that in the bug, but cool.  I guess that makes sense, to change your default layout
<mterry> bryceh, thanks for working on that bug!
<bryceh> mterry, sure.  see the upstream bug for where we're at
<bryceh> mterry, other (maybe better?) workaround is to reconfigure keyboard-mappings
<bryceh> er, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
 * mterry goes afk
<bryceh> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/985065/comments/14
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985065 in xkeyboard-config "Can't use fr/oss keyboard layout by default" [High,Confirmed]
<mterry> I thought all that stuff was synced between bugs
 * mterry goes afk for realsies
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-26
<pitti> Good morning
<mterry> pitti, good night!  :)
<pitti> mterry: sleep well!
<mterry> pitti, happy release day
<pitti> thanks, and to you tomorrow!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: happy precise day!
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti! How happy precise day as well :)
<smspillaz> happy release day :)
<pitti> hey smspillaz, you too!
<smspillaz> 12.04 looks rockin
<didrocks> hey smspillaz ;)
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, you are working on https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/avoid-duplicate-icons/+merge/103602 now? (I think it's the last merge before (5.12)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've done both the unity and bamf work.
<Trevinho> the bamf side is needed to match the applications with no desktop file
<Trevinho> s/match/fix/
<didrocks> yeah https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/lib-factory-xids-matching/+merge/103591
<Trevinho> so.... how much do I have?
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, it seems that upstream testing didn't happen yet at all, remember that I asked to refrain merging things yesterday? :p
<didrocks> (and I warned about that a week ago)
<didrocks> but PS and processes…
<didrocks> Trevinho: let's say a couple of hours, but just on those, right?
<didrocks> nothing more
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh...
<didrocks> "mh.." ?
<Trevinho> didrocks: we can merge the unity fix only...
<Trevinho> didrocks: I mean.. I can't get anyone to review the bamf one
<didrocks> Trevinho: that's the point of merging the unity fix then without the bamf one?
<didrocks> Trevinho: let's postpone both then
<Trevinho> didrocks: no...
<Trevinho> didrocks: the unity one has not a strict dependency on bamf
<didrocks> Trevinho: right, but what's the gain of merging it without bamf?
<Trevinho> the unity one fixes the issue for applications like g-c-c that duplicate icons on bamfdaemon kill
<didrocks> ok
<Trevinho> the other.. fixes the problem for less used apps with no .desktop file (and ensures that the one with the desktop are not duplicated too)
<Trevinho> so...  to get the final fix we should have both, but for the more visible one unity is  enough
<didrocks> Trevinho: sounds good then, no worry about tha bamf one if it's not here yet
<didrocks> will be in next SRU
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok.. I'll fix the test and it's yours
<Trevinho> didrocks: it would be nice to get this too: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/desktopless-webapps-fix/+merge/103608 :P
<Trevinho> (to be improved later)
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, no hurry for the first SRU :)
<didrocks> then, we need to discuss with the SRU team as the ine between a feature and a fix is tight here :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, it's a fix.... :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've a question for you.... Should I include an Ap test that will fail until the libbamf fix is not in (as reminder :)), or just I remove it until we don't get that fix in?
<didrocks> Trevinho: depends, I find a lot of merge are playing with the line TBH, but overall, they are good for precise :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I would personally remove it and split into another branch
<didrocks> Trevinho: to avoid confusion
<didrocks> or get it in
<Trevinho> ok
<didrocks> and just return with // FIXME
<didrocks> you will enable it again when the bamf fix is here
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's coming here https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/avoid-duplicate-icons/+merge/103611
<didrocks> Trevinho: excellent! :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: just ensure it's approved, I'm waiting for mvo now for the s-c branch :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ehm... who should approve it? :)
<Trevinho> thomi is out...
<Trevinho> thumper, maybe? :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've to go no... can I leave it in your hands?
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure :)
<didrocks> thanks again!
<Trevinho> cool, yw! ;)
<Trevinho> cheers
<didrocks> but it shows that without freeze, people don't refrain for merging :/
<didrocks> """fortunatly""" upstream failed to do their upstream tests, so no work in vain
<jasoncwarner_> ping RAOF
<RAOF> Pong
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> morning, pitti ! Happy release day all you EU folk
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: happy release day to you, too!
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, pitti 12.04, going out the door (I like childish rhymes...sue me! )
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: nah -- rather /j #ubuntu-release-party, and feel the excitement!
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: annnnnd.....I'm there :)
<didrocks> ogra_: hey, FYI, we are doing a compiz release right now
<didrocks> ogra_: this one includes the fix from sil2100
<didrocks> mvo: hey!
<mvo> hey didrocks
<didrocks> happy release day! :)
<mvo> happy release day!
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen
<mvo> hey pitti
<didrocks> mvo: on https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/unity/usc-launcher-fix-982921/+merge/102257, do you have the time to quickly add a manual test (there is a test directory) for now? and push that? I'll approve the branch then
<didrocks> don't want to steal your merge proposal, if you don't have the time, it's ok, I'll do it and repropose the branch
<mvo> didrocks: how is that manual test done? just a test file?
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, you will see some test file in the test directory
<didrocks> manual-tests/
<didrocks> just add a file here with the same templating than others :)
<mvo> ok
<seb128> hey
<seb128> didrocks, mvo: happy precise day ! ;-)
<didrocks> happy precise day seb128!
<Sweetshark> Morning everyone and happy release day!
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, happy release day!
<pitti> hey seb128, happy precise day!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<seb128> pitti, happy precise day ;-)
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark! happy release day
<mvo> didrocks: updated
<mvo> hey seb128
<didrocks> mvo: you rock \o/
 * didrocks hugs mvo
<mvo> didrocks: thanks, but it was just writing some lines of text ;)
 * mvo hugs didrocks back
<didrocks> mvo: well, the fix was needed ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti, seb128: given that the libreoffice SRU is still unapproved https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1 and I have some more fixes for 3.5.2 ready, can we replace/update that SRU? Or should just go with 3.5.2-2ubuntu2 as SRU and do those fixes in a 3.5.3-0ubuntu1 release (3.5.3rc2 is tagged upstream already and most the final). opinions?
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, we can certainly replace it
<Sweetshark> didrocks: happy release day to you too.
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, the fix is useful, I'm happy that I got to it
<pitti> Sweetshark: btw, is "remove presentation templates for install media size" still appropriate for an SUR?
<pitti> SRU
<pitti> Sweetshark: i. e. do you want to remove the templates for any other reason than CD size?
 * didrocks approves to keep the merger busy
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, but a) they are very ugly anyway and b) will be replaced with something non-ugly in ubuntu q${whatever-the-rest-of-that-releasename-is}
<pitti> Sweetshark: "quantal"
 * Sweetshark mumbles quantal, the chantalism for ubuntu.
<Sweetshark> pitti: If I replace the SRU with something new, it still has to be libreoffice-3.5.2-2ubuntu3 then, right? with a changes file from libreoffice-3.5.2-2ubuntu1 as ubuntu2 never saw the light of day? or from ubuntu1?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, you can reuse the version number if you prefer
<pitti> Sweetshark: if you add a new one to not trash git, you need to build the .changes with -v3.5.2-2ubuntu1
 * Sweetshark loves our shiny new https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/ ...
<mvo> didrocks: just added a commit message to make the merger happy
<didrocks> mvo: thanks, was just about to do that :)
<mvo> :)
<chrisccoulson_> good morning everyone
<ogra_> didrocks, ergh, who is doing the testbuild on arm then ?
<ogra_> (note that i was also working on it, just didnt have testbuild capacities due to my board being used for image testing)
<didrocks> ogra_: I uploaded to the ppa, but you can now take lp:compiz or unity-team/staging if you want
<didrocks> ogra_: if you need access to this ppa with arm builders, I can give you some
<ogra_> the tree is enough
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, you built for arm ... who did update the gles patch ?
<ogra_> (intresting that it builds at all)
<didrocks> ogra_: nobody, that's why I ping you :)
<didrocks> ogra_: it doesn't build
<ogra_> ah, i see
<ogra_> well, my tree is totally outdated now, i only had merged sil2100's patch this night ...
<BigWhale> I pressed CTRL-SUPER-LEFt and my xchat jumped on the left, then I accidentally clicked on thunderbird and I pressed C-S-RIGHT and I was like: wow! pretty!
<BigWhale> And good morning to everyone, happy release day! :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, hey, how are you?
<seb128> BigWhale, hey, happy release day!
<chrisccoulson_> seb128, yueah, good thanks. how are you?
 * Sweetshark waves at chrisccoulson.
<chrisccoulson> hi Sweetshark, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, happy release day ;-
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: great, got something decent into precise, I think.
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks!
 * Sweetshark has a crazy idea again, but since the last one (bibisect) turned out pretty well, I might give it a try ...
<Sweetshark> the idea is layering ccache, so that it has CCACHE_DIR and CCACHE_DIR2. Look in CCACHE_DIR, if found: act like normal ccache. If not found, look in CCACHE_DIR2. If found, use and add to CCACHE_DIR. If not found, compile and add to CCACHE_DIR and CCACHE_DIR2.
<Sweetshark> make CCACHE_DIR local and CCACHE_DIR2 a NFS share and use this by multiple indentical pbuilders building libreoffice.
<Sweetshark> how insane does that sound?
<ogra_> seb128, heh, are you planning on bringing xscreensaver back ? or will you fork an older g-s-s ?
<seb128> ogra_, neither?
<ogra_> from scratch ?
<seb128> well I guess the code for old gnome-screensaver should be not too hard to forward port over the current version
<mvo> xss - woah, like in the old days
<mvo> what is the issue? just for the nosy michael?
<ogra_> well, g-s-s wont give you per theme settings
<ogra_> mvo, no idea, just saw sebs mail :)
<seb128> ogra_, I've no plan, if somebody wants to work on that and come with something working we will include it
<ogra_> and was curious since the spec talks about the possibility to appply settings to the screensavers
<seb128> ogra_, but my gut feeling is that it will not happen
<ogra_> yeah, i agree, unless someone really invests into it
<ogra_> or lightdm learns to handle them :) (which likely drops the "light" from its name) :)
<seb128> ogra_, well, lightdm would not to it, but you would do a screensaver-greeter
<seb128> would->could
<rickspencer3> hey seb128, didrocks, pitti, ogra_, mvo, etc...?
<mvo> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> how does everyone feel on this release day?
<didrocks> hi rickspencer3 :)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, stressed :P
<didrocks> rickspencer3: working on the future SRU, precise is already so old school! :-)
<didrocks> the release itself looks stellar though ;)
<didrocks> a real milestone for ubuntu
<ogra_> didrocks, how do you update a branch with a new compiz upstream, alf_ has massive probs since bzr bd-do seems to try to pull from releases.compiz.org
<ogra_> (or do you just wget and dump it in manually ? )
<didrocks> ogra_: I wget, upstream are moving their branch/release process to launchpad
<ogra_> ah, great
<ogra_> alf_, ^^^
<didrocks> ogra_: but it will surely move to a definitive place in a week
<ogra_> just wget from compiz-core
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/compiz-core/0.9.7/0.9.7.8/+download/compiz-0.9.7.8.tar.bz2
<seb128> rickspencer3, bonjour ;-)
<ogra_> didrocks, well, as soon as gles is merged upstream i dont care anymore :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, iz the BEST ubuntu release EVER! It ROCKS ;-)
<ogra_> and i assume you dont do rollling new upstream SRU releases
<ogra_> (though i assumed that before not expecting to be greeted with a new one on release day :P )
<didrocks> ogra_: heh
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, we do bug fixes releases
<didrocks> for compiz/nux/unity
<ogra_> do you have any schedule or public plan we could look at for the future plans ?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm very excited by the release, things look really good from where I stand ;-)
<didrocks> ogra_: not yet, the goal was just "getting a first SRU before everyone goes to oakland"
<ogra_> so we know when to expect new upstreams
<alf_> didrocks: so I should just get the debian/ dir from debcheckout and apply the patches to the 0.9.7.8 tree manually?
<didrocks> alf_: right
<ogra_> yep
<alf_> didrocks: ogra_; ok
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: I feel very precise!
<BigWhale> pitti, Precisely that! I sent out a press release for today's release party in Slovenia and told people that they need to be there at precisely 1900 hours! :>
<asac> didrocks: we get a new compiz today :)?
<didrocks> asac: in -proposed, yeah :) as soon as ogra_/alf_ dealt with the linaro patch
<asac> didrocks: what does -proposed mean?
<didrocks> no new compiz-plugins-main though, it just has a minor fix compared to what we have in the distro
<asac> going in today? or just "SRU"
<didrocks> asac: precise-proposed? the pocket? :)
<didrocks> for a future SRU :)
<didrocks> not in finale precise by any mean :)
<asac> didrocks: sure. just wonder if you plan to roll this into todays release still :)
<ogra_> asac, that it moves to -updates as soon as it has been tested on all arches
<asac> ogra_: yeah.
<didrocks> asac: ahah, let's push the crack! :)
<chrisccoulson> man, i wish i didn't stay up so late last night playing angry birds space
 * didrocks still never played angry birds
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> you're missing out. but space takes it to a whole new level ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, http://www.rovio.com/en/our-work/games/view/43/angry-birds-space ;)
<didrocks> my phone doesn't support it and I have IT docs to read when I'm using it ;)
<chrisccoulson> w00t, new firefox beta already https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+sourcepub/2398508/+listing-archive-extra ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: so do you want me to reject the current upload?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes.
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, done
<ogra_> didrocks, alf_ is testing the armhf testbuild, once he reports success i will commit the new patch to the tree and ping you, so you can upload
<didrocks> ogra_: we are finishing some testing locally first, thanks! :)
<ogra_> pfft, i dont care about your tests on yesterdays arches :)
<didrocks> ogra_: :p
<ogra_> as long as arm works ... its da fjutscha !
<didrocks> you mean, the one where compiz is actually building? ;)
<didrocks> ones*
<ogra_> come on, building compiz only takes 30min here
<ogra_> (well, probably closer to 45)
<didrocks> even my laptop is faster (not a lot, but a little bit)
<didrocks> ah, it *is* faster then :)
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> speed isnt everything
<ogra_> *we* save the planet !
<smspillaz> ogra_: you can use -DBUILD_TESTING=OFF to disable building the tests, will speed up compilation quite a bit
<ogra_> oh, good to know (for next time) :)
<ogra_> didrocks, committed and pushed
<ogra_> (test worked fine)
<didrocks> ogra_: woow! I'll push to the ppa to ensure it builds fine as well (double checking)
<ogra_> right
 * pitti hugs the channel
<ogra_> yay
<pitti> Look, a Pangolin!
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> the download page doesn't work though
<chrisccoulson> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<chrisccoulson> "Site off-line" :/
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> it works now ;)
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<chrisccoulson> so, who's upgraded to Q already?
<ricotz> YAY \o/
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ricotz probably did, in fact he's running a ppa who is ahead in version compared to what stable q will have I'm sure ;-)
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, upgraded ?
 * ogra_ starts preparing the first Q SRUs already :P
<didrocks> yeah \o/
<mlankhorst> how long does it take to build?
<chrisccoulson> heh, https://twitter.com/#!/chrisccoulson/status/195488443613196288 ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hehe
<geser> chrisccoulson: and do you have any success in winning this event?
<Sweetshark> libreoffice_3.5.2-2ubuntu3 uploaded to chinstrap. could you review the four changesets over ubuntu2 (ubuntu2 was already reviewed by seb128)
<Sweetshark> pitti: ^^
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu-precise-3.5
<pitti> not now, sorry; in firefighting mode
<Sweetshark> pitti: ;)
<Sweetshark> pitti: fires are ueberbewertet
<Sweetshark> pitti: no need to hurry this, it will build for few hours anyway ;)
<Sweetshark> meh, launchpad only shows timeouts -- its almost as if we are having a release today.
<cyphermox> Boo. This morning my alarm doesn't ring and i miss all the good news ;-)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, what news?
<chrisccoulson> i must have missed that!
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<cyphermox> Hehe
<cyphermox> On my phone,  commuting right now. The ubuntu home page won't load too
<cyphermox> Bbl
<ogra_> cyphermox, yes, known ... being fixed
<mterry> Guh, I've been on 12.04 for a whole day.  When can I start using quantal?
<kenvandine> :)
<ogra_> mterry, missed the memo ? we already started with quantal SRUs
<ogra_> :P
 * mterry upgrades to R then
<mterry> Must..  stay.. ahead of curve
<ogra_> heh
<bcurtiswx> the people over at QQ called. They want their IM protocol name back..
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, lol
<bcurtiswx> is the power icon supposed to be red when a restart is required ?
<bcurtiswx> well let me rephrase ... the power indicator at the top right of the desktop
<pitti> I think it is, yes
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yes, it mike take 30s before it catch the update though
<bcurtiswx> On my VM of precise it does, but on my laptop not. (note my laptop was upgraded from 11.10 back when precise dev started)
<bcurtiswx> maybe theres a residual config ?
<bcurtiswx> right now update-manager says restart required, but my indicator is still white..
<bcurtiswx> and nothing in the indicator says restart required
<seb128> weird
<seb128> bcurtiswx, do you have python-aptdaemon.pkcompat installed?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, can you do sru verification on bug 985801 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985801 in gwibber "Facebook does not store short names anymore. Names appear blank when "Show real names in messages" is not checked. " [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985801
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, confirmed. Fix was successful on my gwibber client
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, thx
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, please comment on the bug
<bcurtiswx> seb128, it appears not installed. Packagekit it wants to remove with the python installation
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ok, maybe that's why it doesn't work for you
<seb128> that's what ubuntu use by default
<seb128> i.e what it got tested with
<bcurtiswx> seb128, could have been a dist-upgrade that i overlooked. thanks
<seb128> bcurtiswx, well, we never install pkgkit, it's something you did
<bcurtiswx> seb128, hmm, either way. thx :)
<seb128> yw!
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, comment made :)
<bcurtiswx> hey look it's red.. haha. brb after reboot
<mhr3> desrt, actually lets take it here :)
<mhr3> so we have this very interesting deadlock
<mhr3> hope you could take a look
<desrt> please tell me it's not across multiple processes :)
<mhr3> no worries, just two threads ;)
<mhr3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/947434/
<mhr3> now it's pretty interesting that both are in dbus_connection_get_type
<desrt> uh oh
<mhr3> it looks that the worker thread is the one that started the initialization
<desrt> i think this is a case of someone doing something stupid in a class_init
<mhr3> and our main thread locked up
<desrt> like gdbusproxy?
<mhr3> perhaps :)
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> mhr3: why didn't you poke davidz about this? :)
<didrocks> mhr3: you will like beeing this "someone doing something stupid" :p
<mhr3> desrt, cause you're the thread master :)
 * seb128 watches people try to drop their issues to the next man
<desrt> and david is the dbus master :p
<desrt> mhr3: so this looks very similar to this class of problems we were having at one point
 * seb128 though desrt was at the end of that dropping ball line but was wrong ;-)
<desrt> with calling stuff from class init functions
<desrt> but it's not exactly the same
<desrt> give me a second to meditate over this stack trace :)
<mhr3> sure, i've been meditating on it for an hour :P
<mhr3> at first i was like no way glib would lock up...
<kenvandine> glib is perfect :)
<mhr3> but, perhaps there is a way :P
<desrt> mhr3: so i think you've hit a really really ugly case of lock inversion in gobject
<desrt> assuming you treat the standard get_type() 'once' calls as a lock
<didrocks> ogra_: compiz successfully built on all archs, even the slow ones :p
<ogra_> didrocks, you mean powerpc ? :P
<ogra_> (good to hear)
<seb128> ogra_, don't troll powerpc, the powerpc users are somewhat more responsive that the armel ones ;-)
<ogra_> pfft, there are no armel users ... thats so last release
<didrocks> ogra_: I was going to make the same remaks on powerpc builders building faster :p
<seb128> ogra_, same for armhf
<seb128> ogra_, half trolling, I'm pretty sure that user account bug we discussed some weeks ago on arm is still there
<seb128> ogra_, though we did fix the powerpc glib,gresource issue which 3 people complained about ;-)
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt have time to actually look into it or trigger any other devs to look into it
<ogra_> prob with arm users is that they usually use their boards for development
<seb128> ogra_, you would assume that's the kind of users that would debug stuff for you :p
<ogra_> if they dont develop stuff for life on them, yes
<ogra_> most of them just need a compiler and roll their own SW
<ogra_> (and use ubuntu desktop images for demos at fairs etc
<ogra_> )
<didrocks> https://plus.google.com/s/Ubuntu/posts is really crazy, approx 1 post a second
<seb128> didrocks, nice ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> "I wonder why #ubuntu is all over my technology feed. What is #ubuntu ? Is it an animal or something?"
<didrocks> :-)
<pitti> oh, wow
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> pitti, 'night
<didrocks> gl
<didrocks> good night pitti!
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, that G+ page is fun
<didrocks> mterry: it's quite hypnotic, but you can get sick fast ;)
 * didrocks waves good evening, time for some exercice and dinner
<seb128> desrt, hey again, does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/947736/ speak to you?
<seb128> desrt, is that a valid,known,worth report leak?
<desrt> seb128: this iis what you see whenever anyone leaks a GVariant that came from dbus
<desrt> seb128: it's quite difficult to track down exactly which GVariant it is
<seb128> desrt, is there any way to figure who is the "anyone"?
<desrt> seb128: not easily
<seb128> hum, ok, shame
<desrt> it's the ages-old valgrind complaint: you need to see where the pointer is leaked -- not where the memory for that pointer was allocated
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i've debugged issues like that before, although, i don't have a very scientific approach to tracking them down ;)
<chrisccoulson> my approach was basically - 1) pick a module i thought was most likely to be leaking (in my case, dbusmenu), then 2) audit the gdbus method handlers ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what is it that is leaking?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "what" is the question :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the log is a unity-panel-service one, so it could be any of the loaded indicators
<mterry> kenvandine/seb128: what's the story with webkit and gtk3?  does webkit-3.0 use gtk3?
<seb128> mterry, what is webkit-3?
<seb128> mterry, webkit source dual build gtk2 and gtk3
<mterry> seb128, versus webkit-1.0?
<mterry> see both in archive
<seb128> mterry, no such source or binary in ubuntu
<kenvandine> webkitgtk-3.0.pc
<kenvandine> ?
<mterry> for example, there's both libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 and libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that's going to be fun to debug then ;)
<seb128> right, dual build from the webkit source
<chrisccoulson> i might have a go
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you like challenges! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> the last one i looked at was also in unity-panel-service ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how did you figure it out? just code reading?
<seb128> mterry, they are both from the webkit source, the gtk3 version is the only one on the CD for precise
<seb128> mterry, not sure I understand the question but yeah -1 is gtk2 and -3 is gtk3, that's a configure time option, and both come from webkit source which does a dual build
<mterry> seb128, hrm.  trying to use it from python is giving me a gtk2 version.  will dig deeper
<seb128> mterry, gir1.2-webkit-3.0
<mterry> yup, have that installed
<mterry> and not the other gir
<mterry> i.e. not gir1.2-webkit-1.0
<seb128> weird
<seb128> how do you know it's a gtk2 version?
<mterry> [000:001] Browser XEmbed support present: 1
<mterry> [000:001] Browser toolkit is Gtk2.
<mterry> [000:001] Using Gtk2 toolkit
<mterry> (this is testing the Quickly flash game template)
<seb128> mterry, what do you import?
<mterry> from gi.repository import WebKit, Gtk, Gio
<seb128> hum, weird
<seb128> do you have a /usr/local install or something?
<mterry> guh, hope not.  /me looks
<mterry> nope
<seb128> mterry, you want to import Webkit-3.0
<seb128> mterry, strace -f python -c "from gi.repository import Webkit" > log and look for webkit to see what it imports for you?
<mterry> seb128, ?  you mean no gi.repository?
<seb128> $ python -c "from gi.repository import Webkit"
<seb128> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Webkit
<mterry> seb128, loads -3.0 and gtk3 for me
<mterry> seb128, camel case the K
<mterry> seb128, does -3.0 have some dynamic detection of gtk version?
<mterry> (which would be failing in this case, as I'm using 3.0
<seb128> could be the same as gtk, you might need to use a required_version or somethin
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ you might know better
<mterry> But I only have one webkit installed
<seb128> dobey, ^ you might know?
<dobey> ?
<seb128> dobey, should "from gi.repository import WebKit" impot gtk3 webkit?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> it does here
<seb128> <mterry> [000:001] Browser XEmbed support present: 1
<seb128>  [000:001] Browser toolkit is Gtk2.
<seb128>  [000:001] Using Gtk2 toolkit
<dobey> mterry: flash is gtk2
<seb128> that's what mterry gets
<mterry> dobey, guh, screw flash
<dobey> :)
<mterry> dobey, thanks...  that makes sense now
<dobey> np
<seb128> indeed, I skipped that part of your question
<seb128> dobey, thanks ;-)
<dobey> of course. :)
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah, sorry about widget-refactor
<mterry> that branch got out of hand
<mterry> should have broken it up, but I kept finding more and more things to refactor  :)
<kenvandine> mterry, no worries
<kenvandine> kind of hard to review those though
<kenvandine> i tried to look for the more likely problems and of course couldn't
 * kenvandine thinks mterry writes awesome code
<mterry> :)  Though, I suppose that makes you a bad reviewer
<kenvandine> :)
<mterry> We need double-blind reviewing
<mterry> Actually, that legit isn't a bad idea
<kenvandine> i did try to find mistakes, but i never seem to in your branches :)
 * mterry blushes
<kenvandine> the code it pretty clean in unity-greeter too, which is very nice
 * kenvandine wonders if it will be in 14.04 :)
<mterry> kenvandine, guh, not at this rate.  We keep adding code.  My secret long-term goal is to get it absorbed by Unity, so Desktop team no longer maintains it  :)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> code is so organic, it gets fed by people that want features and it turns into weeds
<kenvandine> it would be soooo nice to just start fresh with gwibber :)
<mterry> Where are all fresh-faced maintainers willing to own code we don't want anymore?  I thought this was open source!
 * mterry divests himself of deja-dup
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-27
<chrisccoulson> well, so much for giving up alcohol!
<desrt> chrisccoulson??
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
 * didrocks now releases unity and unity 2D 5.12 in -proposed
 * micahg hopes didrocks means into -proposed
<didrocks> micahg: yeah, into ;)
<micahg> :)
<didrocks> well, I need to do the upstream tarballs first
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> hey micahg
<pitti> so, what do we break first?
<didrocks> pitti: I can already push compiz if you want :p
<didrocks> pitti: we already went to a round of breakage/fix with the pre-release unity, hoping it was the only one :)
 * pitti pats didrocks on the back
<pitti> off for a bit for breakfast and such
<pitti> just wanted to finish that blog post
<micahg> hi pitti
<didrocks> pitti: ok, what breaks first is my daily kernel panic in fact
<pitti> time for oven?
<didrocks> pitti: ah no, it's a real bug I guess ;)
<Sweetshark> Moin!
<Sweetshark> pitti, seb128: Any chance for one of you to look at 3.5.2-2ubuntu3?
<Sweetshark> (today)
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> oh, sure
<didrocks> pitti: oh, you were so right when talking about oven time for the laptop
<didrocks> … graphical card just screwed again right now
<pitti> *sigh*
<didrocks> and I have all my release stuff on that computer :/
<RAOF> Time for another round of laptop-baking?
<ogra_> didrocks, time to move to lubuntu :)
<didrocks> well, time first to try to get my release preparation on my netbook :/
<didrocks> but with all the screen screwed, even in console mode
<didrocks> not easy
<ogra_> ssh from another machine ?
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<didrocks> ogra_: for that, I need to connect it to the network :p
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, I'm good thanks, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: time for a new laptop perhaps?
<pitti> seb128: feeling precise!
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> not feeling quantal yet ?
<didrocks> pitti: well, refresh is in less than 6 month, will be a shame to buy 2 in short time :)
<pitti> ogra_: maybe, if I knew what that was :)
<ogra_> haha
<pitti> it changes when I try to observe it
<seb128> didrocks, you can buy one and claim the money in 6 month
<pitti> seb128: yeah, just privmsg'ed him that option from the company handbook
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, we are talking about it, I think I would do that
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: ok ;-)
<didrocks> well, right now, first goal == scp from my it
<BigWhale> What??! only a handful of upgrades? I am disappoint! :>
<pitti> BigWhale: is there so much broken for you which needs fixing? :-)
<pitti> (actually, it's quite a serious question)
<pitti> there's always things we overlook
<seb128> pitti, I've a 3 pages long list of bugs I want to see SRUed if that's of any use to you ;-)
<seb128> which include several GNOME components, unity, lightdm and others
<BigWhale> pitti, no, everything works. But I like the bad-ass big upgrades. ;)
<pitti> oh, for sure
<pitti> but of course the most important bug is still that floppies don't work!
<seb128> yeah, how did you dare breaking floppies!
 * pitti just read a followup on the udisks upstream bug
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti takes out the zap-o-matic
 * pitti aims
 * pitti aims more carefully...
<pitti> ZAP!
<pitti> there, all floppies in the world just died
<bryceh> pitti, what are these "floppies" you mention?
<pitti> bryceh: <jedi wave> don't worry, my friend; nothing that you want to know
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> pitti, but I copied Ubuntu 12.04 onto a set of 5 1/4" disks, can't I install from them?
<BigWhale> Let's not talk about floppies. It brings back bitter memories of installing SLS from 40 3.5" floppies and then at the end at 30+ something floppies shuffled, getting a CRC error ... :/
<RAOF> Aaah, rotating rust.
<pitti> *chuckle*
<pitti> RAOF: this is so much going to be the name of ubuntu 13.10!
<pitti> err, 13.04
<bryceh> 13 such a lucky number
<Sweetshark> pitti, anyone: can you nominate bug 986205 for precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986205 in libreoffice "libreoffice-writer needs libreoffice-base for form controls (libdbalo.so missing from libreoffice-base-core)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986205
<pitti> Sweetshark: done
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks
<pitti> Sweetshark: ubuntu3 uploaded, danke!
<Sweetshark> pitti: /me bows to his uploader overload.
<Sweetshark> s/overload/overlord/
 * Sweetshark finds coffeine ...
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks, although a bit tired. i slept in a bit this morning ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, late hacking or precise release party? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or did you spend the night playing angry birds space? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, a bit of the last one, with some whisky ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is the space version good? I need to try it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's quite a lot of fun
<pitti> need to try that; I recently played Rio when I locked myself out of my flat for an hour
<ogra_> you didnt just google "how to unlock a door using credit cards" ?
<seb128> ogra_, he doesn't need to, he's praticing taekwondo, he could just have broken the door with his feet ;-)
<ogra_> oh indeed
 * ogra_ remembers the team building exercise from the SF allhands
<ogra_> theoretically we all should be able to :)
<seb128> ogra_, do you need to put it in fire first then?
<ogra_> yeah, else your motivation wont be high enough
<chrisccoulson> heh, this is pretty cool http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lUZ-e2SkeMI ;)
<pitti> meh, seems I bricked unity 3d by switching to 2d once
<seb128> "bricked"?
<pitti> lightdm eternally hangs at "Authenticating...", and "startx" from vt1 just gives me a black screen
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> but guest session 3d doesn't work either
<seb128> pitti, oh, you get that bug as well!
<seb128> I wonder if something changed recently which broke lightdm
<seb128> pitti, like you type your password on unity-greeter, it does write "login in..." but never log in
<pitti> yes
<seb128> you can go back to the user list using esc
<seb128> but never log in again?
<seb128> pitti, I bet the lightdm process is stucked in a read()
<pitti> I'm now logged into 2d
<pitti> that works
<seb128> hum
<seb128> different bug then
<seb128> mine wouldn't log in any user when that happens
<seb128> not even a guest session
<seb128> lightdm it stucked in a read() for me
<seb128> i.e seems to auth dialog doesn't go well and lightdm keeps waiting for some extra packets from the greeter than never come
<seb128> to->the
<pitti> hm, now 3D guest session works
<pitti> bah
<seb128> pitti, yours might be different then
<seb128> but there is a bug there somewhere
<seb128> pitti, for me the session doesn't matter, it's on second login
<seb128> like if I log into user, log out and try to log in again
<seb128> then I need to restart lightdm to be able to auth again
<seb128> pitti, I discussed it a bit with mterry wednesday, we said we would debug it together next week, will be easier than over IRC
<seb128> pitti, bug #987614 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987614 in lightdm "Stuck at login screen with status "Logging in..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987614
<pitti> ah, thanks
<seb128> pitti, I did plan to send an email to robert about it today, I will Cc you on it
<pitti> I'm not quite sure what triggered it
<seb128> pitti, though I'm unsure you got the same bug if you managed to recover without restarting lightdm
<pitti> I played aorund with python3.2 this morning, and temporarily disabled pulseaudio, but reverted that
<pitti> and installed -proposed
<pitti> seb128: oh, I restarted lightdm a few times
<pitti> when it got stuck, it became useless, so I "sudo stop lightdm" and start again
<pitti> and then tried with 2d
<pitti> perhaps that was just luck
<seb128> pitti, for me, if I log in, out and, try to log in again it's stucked
<seb128> pitti, oh, so it might be the same
<seb128> pitti, it happens on second login
<seb128> so you need to log out and try to log in again
<seb128> then it's stucked until you restart lightdm
<seb128> pitti, first login after restart will always work
<seb128> the 2d or 3d is a red herring
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks for making that theme discussion spam stop, I should have though of unassigning the bug earlier ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> ok->oh
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that was getting pretty annoying now
<pitti> seb128: ok, *phew*, 3d works now; a couple of lightdm restarts helped
<seb128> pitti, a couple? weird... are you sure it's not the same bug I described?
<pitti> stopping and restarting, then trying to login hung
<seb128> pitti, if you have a test user try to change user, log into it, log out, log in again
<pitti> I have
<pitti> seb128: that seems to work
<pitti> so, it sounds related to the bug, just not the same recipe
<seb128> pitti, ok, maybe it's account specific
<seb128> pitti, well anyway it's on my "want to get SRU fixed" list ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I will make sure we fix it with mterry,robert_ancell at UDS, my laptop has the issue so can debug it there
<pitti> cool, thanks
 * pitti dives into SRUs
<pitti> OMG, didrocks, stop spamming ~ubuntu-sru bugs! :-)
<didrocks> pitti: heh, and it's not finished! still 2d coming! :)
<didrocks> pitti: you escape bamf, seb128 spotted a bad regression at the last minute :)
<pitti> didrocks: does quickly still use the --prefix stuff from cdbs?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: the opt-prefix test case fails now
<pitti> due to http://launchpadlibrarian.net/83410795/python-support_1.0.14ubuntu1_1.0.14ubuntu2.diff.gz
<pitti> it's not caught by the buildds as this test only runs if python-support is installed
<pitti> so that isn't working in precise any more
<pitti> should the p-support delta be reintroduced, or the delta in cdbs dropped?
<pitti> I guess at some point quickly needs to move to dh_python2 and perhaps add a dh_quickly or so to move the stuff around to /opt ?
<didrocks> pitti: well, anyway, I think right now nobody is using /opt with quickly TBH
<didrocks> pitti: and I still find this as being a hack, so moving dh_python2 will be the right choice
<pitti> ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti -  can ubuntu derivatives use apport to report bugs, or is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/989632/comments/2 a limitation of mint?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989632 in firefox "Firefox loose localization after update" [Undecided,Invalid]
<chrisccoulson> just wondering what to tell the reporter ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I never tried it on a derivative, nor heard anyone trying that, TBH
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it depends on how mint set up /etc/apport/crashdb.py
<pitti> err, .conf
<pitti> if they left distro at "ubuntu" or set it to "mint", etc.
<pitti> didrocks: hm, lots of the bugs that the unity SRU refers to are already "fix released"..
<didrocks> pitti: urgh, I forgot to remove the one that were cherry-picked… sorry
<didrocks> pitti: the list is normally:
<pitti> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm just downloading a mint iso to have a look ;)
<pitti> didrocks: so I guess I'll open them all again and don't send the call for testing to the closed ones
<didrocks> bug #965323, bug #981168, bug #980828, bug #861250, bug #959339, bug #981795, bug #980544
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965323 in unity "Panel is transparent when Dash is open; no blur no average BG color" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965323
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 981168 in unity "Regression: Installing apps causes a terrible visual glitch-- have to restart X.org." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981168
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 980828 in unity "the shortcut keys in workspace section of the shortcut overlay aren't translated" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980828
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861250 in ayatana-design "alt-tab - quick alt + tab (before the switcher shows) not consistent" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 959339 in unity "Launcher, Alt-Tab - clicking on launcher item or selecting a app in Alt-Tab raises all app windows, not just most recently focused" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959339
<didrocks> pitti: this is the *precise* list :)
<pitti> didrocks: of the new ones? thanks
<didrocks> pitti: sorry again, I putted this in a tomoboy note in my TODO for today, but as my laptop crashed
<didrocks> pitti: right, those are the ones that are already in precise finale and can be repeated on the list
<pitti> didrocks: no worries, I was just wondering whether something went wrong
<didrocks> no, I tried to prepared it before ;)
<didrocks> but well, I can see the bones of my laptop now
<didrocks> ok, now that the SRU is done, let's send an email to dx and then on fixing the laptop for now
<chrisccoulson> has anyone tried searching for "zerg rush" in google?
<pitti> lol
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, downloading from PPA's is painfully slow today. i hope i can actually get the firefox 13 update tested before the weekend
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, they don't even install apport
<chrisccoulson> they seem to be modifying files provided by our firefox package too
<chrisccoulson> wow, they set "browser.EULA.override". they're certainly not allowed to do that :(
<ogra_> sue them !
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, i hate the fact that we have to show it, so it's annoying when other people just go ahead and disable it
<ogra_> yeah, you should definitely ping them about it
<pitti> so long, have a nice weekend everyone! I'm off Mon/Tue
<chrisccoulson> pitti - have a nice long weekend :)
<ogra_> pitti, tanz schoen in den mai :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, where do we find what mint is doing to our packages? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i just installed a mint iso
<ogra_> seb128, there was a thread (i think on warthogs) wheer the security team analyzed it
<seb128> ogra_, there was nothing useful there
<ogra_> iirc there was a description of what mdeslaur did to find out about it
<seb128> ogra_, I read the thread
<seb128> ogra_, well I don't care about firefox, I care about all GNOME
<seb128> ogra_, I wonder if they have a unified vcs or a package archive
<seb128> when I looked to it I failed to find a place which had easy access to all changes
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> didnt marc say in the thread that they modified the version string for touched packages ?
<didrocks> ok, card in the oven, 20 minutes, 180°C
<seb128> ogra_, well, that would require me to install mint or download an iso
<seb128> ogra_, I don't want to do that every week to watch what they did
<seb128> ogra_, I would prefer a -changes list or a vcs or patches.mintlinux.com or something
<ogra_> well, dont they have a ML where you can ask ?
<seb128> ogra_, I was being lazy and figured I would ask there if somebody knows before looking further
<seb128> seems the reply is that nobody knows
 * ogra_ wouldnt touch mint with a 5ft pole
<seb128> hehe
<mdeslaur> seb128: you can look at the list of packages that they change
<mdeslaur> seb128: http://packages.linuxmint.com/list.php?release=Maya
<mdeslaur> they don't write anything in the changelogs though
<seb128> mdeslaur, that list is buggy, i.e firefox is not there
<mdeslaur> and one of the packages installs an init script that manually clobbers files and artwork on boot
<mdeslaur> seb128: they don't modify the firefox package, they have an init script that replaces the artwork at every boot
<seb128> urg
<mdeslaur> +1
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> efficient programming :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, oh, i was wondering how they modified our package
<mdeslaur> look at the package called "mintsystem"
<chrisccoulson> oh, wow
<chrisccoulson> how fragile is that?
<chrisccoulson> should i feel bad that the firefox update we pushed to oneiric breaks their customizations? ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks: so .... are you planning on getting a new laptop any time soon? ;-)
<kenvandine> yikie, that is craptastic :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think I'll have to :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i'm actually tempted to report a mint bug kindly requesting that they modify mintsystem to remove the distribution.ini from their firefox install (seeing as that contains specific info to identify canonical builds) ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: sure :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, oh, they already do
<chrisccoulson> so, i wonder what happens when i upgrade firefox. i guess that their customizations are broken until a restart
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: which package contains their firefox mangling scripts?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yeah, you probably revert to ubuntu artwork until you reboot :P
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, mint-artwork-common
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: hehe, nice: rm -rf /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/*
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, one thing we changed in this update is the layout of searchplugin installation (to match the upstream layout, so we could drop a patch we didn't really need)
<kenvandine> that is really sad that so many people seem to be using mint considering the way they do that mangling
<chrisccoulson> and their scripts make an assumption of the old layout
<chrisccoulson> so that's broken now
<chrisccoulson> they will end up with both ubuntu + mint searchplugins
<chrisccoulson> oh well
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh well
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe how dumb this is
<ogra_> and that worries you because ?
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, because mint users report bugs against our package in launchpad
<ogra_> reject them :)
<chrisccoulson> if they tell me they use mint, i will
<ogra_> or assign them to the mint project (assuming there is one on LP)
<chrisccoulson> but a mint user reported a bug this morning and said he was using oneiric
<chrisccoulson> he neglected to tell me he was using Mint 12, which is based on oneiric until his second comment
<seb128> chrisccoulson, refuse any bug non apport reported ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that's basically what i do already
<chrisccoulson> i should probably make that more clear at the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: it was an apport filed bug from mint?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, no, they can't use apport to report firefox bugs
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, cant you put something into ubufox you could check for ?
<ogra_> assuming they dont install ubufox indeed
<ogra_> so if you are not sure a user runs mint you ask for the content of file "foople" and if they dotn have it you know its not ubuntu :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, this is elegant. they have a dpkg trigger for /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/google.xml which reruns their mintsystem hack on upgrade
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop wasting time on mint, that will not help your users ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm just interested to find out how bad mint is
<chrisccoulson> but i'm discovering that it's so bad, it almost makes me want to vomit
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, "bad enough to not use it" ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do they change the search affiliation code to their own or something?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they did that with the music stores
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, they completely replace our searchplugins using their init script
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can they do that?
<chrisccoulson> but, that no longer works with the oneiric update we just published ;)
<seb128> or do they need mozilla's agreement for that sort of changes?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure if they can do that. i don't know if they have an agreement or not
<chrisccoulson> i'm guessing "not" by the look of some of the changes they make
<chrisccoulson> particularly disabling the EULA, which we're obliged to show
<chrisccoulson> lol @ https://twitter.com/#!/robcee/status/195881656278716416 ;)
<mdeslaur> They probably don't have an agreement for shipping the binary flash plugin in their repo either
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, it's fun how they hide kernel upgrades and some others, they have their own scale of how much those upgrades annoy users or something
<mdeslaur> who needs security updates, right?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, like after kernel update you should reboot so they don't suggest them ;-)
<seb128> mdeslaur, well if you have a secure system like linuxmint you don't need them for sure ;-)
<ogra_> dont they also hide Xorg security updates as well ?
<ogra_> probably to make sure nobody uninstalls their version that contains the keyloggers :)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, yes, they hide xorg security updates too
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11712141&postcount=10
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: denial! http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11712615&postcount=18
<chrisccoulson> hah!
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> seb128: hey
<seb128> cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> good, yourself?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, looking most common issues reported through whoopsie on the lts
<seb128> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/912948 is on the list
<cyphermox> ok
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 912948 in gnome-control-center "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in refresh_ui()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> cyphermox, do you think there is any chance you could have a look?
<seb128> cyphermox, it's in the network capplet
<seb128> cyphermox, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102499638/Stacktrace.txt is a current version stacktrace
<cyphermox> right, I wonder if that's what I'm just about to upload a fix to -proposed for
<seb128> cyphermox, you think it's the same as the ssid one?
<cyphermox> I think so, checking now
<seb128> cyphermox, please hold off on the upload, I'm about to commit some soundnua fixes from Conor to the vcs, would be nice to have them in the same upload ;-)
<cyphermox> yes, I was going to ask before ;)
<cyphermox> so, maybe it's not actually the same thing after all, or the traces are too old
<seb128> cyphermox, the one I pointed is 15 days old
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> it
<cyphermox> it's not the SSID thing, but I know what this is, I think
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> let's give it a shot now, brb
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> yeah, it's pretty easy to reproduce ;)
<didrocks> and this is a fixed laptop again :)
<dupondje> damn, i'm always impressed by the amount of bugs a unity upload fixes :)
<dupondje> didrocks++ :)
<didrocks> ;)
<ksian> how to start GUI in ubuntu 12.04
<Chipaca> hi all. Quick question about process: do i have to add or remove a tag when I successfully test something in -proposed?
<dupondje> didrocks: the fix for Remmina, could that fix the issue that I was unable to maximize it on a second screen (it always tooked 2 screens then)
<didrocks> dupondje: yeah, it can be linked to the issue you mentionned
<didrocks> dupondje: better to test though :)
<dupondje> nice :) will do that
<dupondje> working a bit on improving Remmina atm :)
<didrocks> great!
 * didrocks waves good week-end, time for lyon's release party :)
<dobey> Chipaca: generally the verification-needed can be changed to verification-done
<Chipaca> dobey: done :)
<Chipaca> dobey: thanks
<Chipaca> i've also figured out what was breaking the server-side workaround, so all is well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm unhappy!
<chrisccoulson> how come? :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if I can't go to UDS it will be your fault :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/firefox.png
<chrisccoulson> oh, that doesn't look good :/
<chrisccoulson> it did work here when i printed mine though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's my esta, I think they will not like it :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, their summary page printed fine, the screwed one was me doing a "print to file" of the summary screen before they asked me if I wanted to print if
<chrisccoulson> ah, i didn't try that
<chrisccoulson> i only saved the summary page
<seb128> chrisccoulson, joke aside there is a good chance the issue is in cairo,poppler,gtk
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how to debug that sort of issue though :/
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson
 * chrisccoulson hugs seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm not sure either, usually if you come with a testcase the cairo guys figure it out of you ;-)
<seb128> but printing random pages doesn't have that issue
<chrisccoulson> heh, printing the page that's broken for you seems to work here :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you get that if you print https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/application.html ?
<chrisccoulson> i beat you to it ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<seb128> well it reproduce the bug there, but I'm on firefox 11 still
<chrisccoulson> ah, you're out of date already ;)
<chrisccoulson> i should probably try with an older version actually
<chrisccoulson> i'm on 15.0 here ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, epiphany prints it fine
<chrisccoulson> ok, so it seems like it might really be a firefox issue then
<chrisccoulson> i'd definitely try upgrading first though :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try with the current beta here, which is the oldest version i have ;)
<chrisccoulson> that works too :/
<chrisccoulson> seb128, is it just printing to pdf which is broken? ie, is the print preview broken as well?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wth?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the print preview is fine, printing from it works, if I do file, print, and print from there it's buggy
<seb128> oh no, it's buggy this time from the print preview screen
<seb128> hum, maybe I screwed it the first time
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the print preview is fine
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you want to see if it's still an issue in the current version too?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sure, were do I get it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you're still in 11.0, aren't you? if so, just run a normal upgrade :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, print to ps is fine, it's only an issue to pdf
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ah, I though you meant 15 when you said "current"
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's current for me ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<seb128> is that the right ppa if I want crack? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's the right one for crack
<chrisccoulson> or https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next if you don't want as much crack ;)
<chrisccoulson> i wish i could change the description of a PPA without launchpad timing out
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it doesn't happen with the crack version
<seb128> chrisccoulson, iz firefox bog in 11 then
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, that's good :)
<seb128> yeah
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you know if it happens with the beta too?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which beta?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, this one: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next ;)
<seb128> 13?
<seb128> let me try
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, works fine with 13
<chrisccoulson> seb128, excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> that's good then :)
<seb128> yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "good", the precise release is still buggy :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, well, 11 is. i'm not sure about 12, which is what we pushed out today. but if it's fixed in 13, then at least i don't have to do anything :)
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> and it will be fixed in precise in 6 weeks, assuming it isn't already :)
<chrisccoulson> 6 week release processes rock ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well in any case I'm glad it's a bug of firefox
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I didn't look forward debugging a cairo bug there
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> and i'm glad it's a bug that's already been fixed :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm sure it was a secret plan to get me to install firefox 13 and firefox-trunk 15
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's better, now that precise is released. the number of downloads from the beta PPA is going up a bit faster :)
<BigWhale> I need GStreamer 1.0 in Quantal ... :/
<dobey> BigWhale: well at least it's not python3 :)
<BigWhale> I'd like python3 too
<dobey> though i guess rhythmbox getting ported to gst 1.0 for 12.10 is also a huge project
<BigWhale> because right now, what I have is a clusterfsck of different things.
<dobey> BigWhale: well, you already have the choice to use python3. but it's not a requirement :)
<BigWhale> I can't
<BigWhale> I need gstreamer 1.0 first
<dobey> heh
<BigWhale> beacuse there's no static gstreamer binding for python3
<dobey> though i guess we can ship gstreamer 1.0 in main or universe but not installed by default, if all the default apps aren't ported
<BigWhale> dobey, it would be very very nice, to have it
<dobey> BigWhale: but you can use the GI bindings for gst 0.10 in python 3 right now, no?
<kenvandine> dobey, nope
<BigWhale> dobey, I was told: "Hahahahah, no."
<BigWhale> something like that
<dobey> well i guess you can barely use them in python 2
<BigWhale> GI for gstreamer 0.10 is broken
<dobey> :)
<BigWhale> I tried
<kenvandine> i've seen someone else complain about that too
<dobey> s/for gstreamer 0.10//
<BigWhale> :))
<dobey> and makes it insanely hard to support both old versions of gtk, and the new version
<BigWhale> Meh, someone should declare Gtk2 obsolete and stop shipping it in main :>
<mlankhorst> BigWhale: mm.. if only gtk3 had qtcurve engine again :)
<kenvandine> someone convince mozilla and google
<kenvandine> and LO
<BigWhale> All that is GTK2?
<kenvandine> yeah
 * BigWhale sobs quietly.
<kenvandine> BigWhale, you can port those over the weekend, right?
<mlankhorst> all 3 i hope :D
<BigWhale> If I could, I'd wear a cape and my underwear over my pants ...
<kenvandine> i'd pay good money to see that
<BigWhale> me in a cape? or those ports?
<BigWhale> (just making sure) ...
<BigWhale> :))
<mlankhorst> you doing those feats, then getting arrested
<kenvandine> either :)
 * mlankhorst grabs popcorn
<BigWhale> I think I'm getting a headache. :>
<BigWhale> I better write some code ...
<mlankhorst> "Hold on, I'm just about to be brilliant."
<kenvandine> of course now in my time of need, i can't find photos of ubuntu man from UDS
<BigWhale> ubuntu man? and you're not talking about Jono in a hot-dog costume, right? that was Fedora wiener.
<BigWhale> :>
<kenvandine> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Precise/20221518_XQsjKJ#!i=1598156630&k=8k2tBdf
<kenvandine> BigWhale, ^^
<BigWhale> haha
<BigWhale> Awesome.
<kenvandine> a full body photo would be better
<kenvandine> he was orange from head to toe
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> oh and the hulk at the halloween party was awesome
<kenvandine> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Precise/20221518_XQsjKJ#!i=1598285416&k=Hz8vN2f&lb=1&s=A
<mlankhorst> oh my
<mlankhorst> and his trusty sidekick on the right?
<BigWhale> There's no PPA for GStreamer 1.0
<dobey> bah, evil gcc
<dobey> BigWhale: i don't think we're going to stop shipping gtk2 in main on lucid and natty :)
<BigWhale> dobey, well, those can stay ...
<BigWhale> ... for now! :>
<dobey> BigWhale: yes, well, it makes it really hard for me to support them with new versions :(
 * desrt discovers a very very very bad situation to be in with apt
<dobey> and now gcc is already breaking some of my stuff on quantal :(
<BigWhale> dobey, gtk3 only distribution would be nice, but I know it can't really happen anytime soon(ish)...
<dobey> BigWhale: isn't that what elementary is?
<dobey> though i guess they probably haven't ported all their half-done apps to gtk3 yet? :)
<BigWhale> no idea, I never really tried it.
<dobey> hrmm, even midori is still gtk2 though
<BigWhale> I've turned into a full fledged fan-boy :/
<dobey> the big problem with a gtk3 browser, is flash is still gtk2; though should be a non-issue hopefully with webkit2
<BigWhale> what about chrome(ium)?
<BigWhale> what do they use?
<dobey> chrome is moving to some new thing
<dobey> aura or something?
<dobey> because we all need more widget sets
<BigWhale> there world will only be happy when every one has their own widget set.
<BigWhale> :>
<kenvandine> one widget set per app right?
<BigWhale> per app? pffft!
<BigWhale> per person!
<dobey> per IP per day
<mlankhorst> ip != person
<Daviey> 189406
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-04-29
<micahg> Sweetshark: is the libreoffice in precise-proposed supposed to have a 2.5MB increase in size for libreoffice-base-core?
<matelot> Just installed 12.04, everything default (Unity): how to change desktop icon to just clean SMALL, same-size icons ?
<Nafallo> matelot: you want #ubuntu I think
<jbicha_> matelot: for support questions please ask in #ubuntu
<matelot> what's this room for ?
<Nafallo> matelot: developing the ubuntu desktop
<matelot> ok
<robert_ancell> RAOF, nice work with weston!
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, hey
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Pretty much everything was already done; all I needed to do was work out why the X server wasn't actually *displaying* :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-22
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> hey!
<seb128> Laney, hey
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good weekend?
<seb128> yes, weather was not as good it is today, but the w.e was still good ;-)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> very good thanks, lots of bike riding
<mlankhorst> heheheh
<mlankhorst> not much bike riding here this weekend!
<didrocks> salut seb128, bon week-end?
<mlankhorst> mondays, perfect time to do paperwork
<pitti> hey Laney, bonjour seb128
<pitti> ça va didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks, pitti
 * pitti waves to mlankhorst, too
<seb128> didrocks, nickel, et toi ?
<seb128> hey mlankhorst
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<mlankhorst> heya :)
<mlankhorst> I mean..
<didrocks> seb128: pas fait grand chose vu qu'il pleuvait ;)
<mlankhorst> bonjour!
<seb128> didrocks, weather was not so nice here either, and I still have some remaining bits of cold, so I spent quite some time on the TV (watching tennis and playing video games) as well ;-)
<didrocks> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you? had a good w.e?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm good thanks. my w.e wasn't too bad. i managed to take lots of junk to the recycling centre this weekend
<chrisccoulson> how about you?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, heh, mine was a lazy one, which is good ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, before travelling next w.e ...
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i'm not looking forward to travelling
<seb128> I'm looking forward seeing everyone though ;-)
<pitti> when will you guys arrive?
 * pitti will arrive at SFO on Sat at 16:25
<pitti> ogra_: ah, you are on the same one
<ogra_> on sunday though
<Laney> some time around then
<pitti> ogra_: oh
 * didrocks on Sun 12:50
<Laney> sat 17:15
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm looking forward to seeing everyone. just not the travelling part ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't look forward to spending 10 hours sat in a tiny seat in a tin can :)
<seb128> hehe
 * Laney has been considering premium economy
<seb128> what's the difference? leg room?
<Laney> basically yeah
<pitti> I don't mind much the flight there; I fear the flight back
 * ogra_ guesses todays strike will actually even affect next weekend
<pitti> or perhaps I'll try and take 3 Melantonins :)
<pitti> ogra_: you think they'll continue to strike?
<seb128> pitti, easier to hack in a small seat than to sleep?K
<ogra_> (lufthansa shot down all flights today)
<pitti> seb128: yeah
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i never sleep on flights. i think i need something a bit stronger
<pitti> seb128: and there isn't a night supposed to happen
<seb128> ogra_, did they? shrug
 * didrocks doesn't mind flying as well, just waking up at 5AM is a little bit too much ;)
<ogra_> pitti, nope, but 1700 flights is a lot, they will have to book people around all the week
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, I can hardly sleep too; maybe an hour or two
<pitti> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> so all flights out of germany will be full
<ogra_> and that will have some effect through the week ... and imho until the weekend
<seb128> ogra_, well, I'm sure we will manage it, rebooked if needed, maybe with some promotion :p
<ogra_> (overbooking etc)
<seb128> ogra_, not sure how they handle stuff, but I would assume that frequent flyers have a better chance to not be rebooked
 * ogra_ lost his silver status this year :?
<Laney> you cool kids with your status
<pitti> Laney: FWIW, I'd treat not having a status against not having to fly so much any time :)
<pitti> (says a mere-mortal wood class passenger)
<Laney> amen
<xnox> hmm.... can't some of those airlines re-route via paris/amsterdam/london ?!
<xnox> extra hops are a pain, but if it gets more flights off the ground .....
<ogra_> xnox, sure, they usually do their best to re-route you but it produces fallout throughout the week
<Laney> vClientSprint
<pitti> vBeerDrinking: error: plugin not found
<Laney> true, vTrappist just wouldn't cut it
<Laney> All 203 tests passed
<Laney> phew
<desrt> moin
<seb128> desrt, good morning
<seb128> desrt, had a good W.E?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> super-productive
<seb128> cool
<seb128> well, nice it was productive, though it's not W.E are for :p
<desrt> we're spriting, dude :p
<desrt> i managed to land icon serialisation, finally
<seb128> \o/
<desrt> and got alex to review that gobject performance work
<desrt> and dbus activation of apps is now working in a branch on my computer
<desrt> gonna polish that up today and try for a review
<seb128> push that somewhere
<desrt> it's actually pretty trivial
<seb128> good
<desrt> the real hard stuff was done in GApplication over 2 years ago
<desrt> this is just some small changes there plus some changes to GDesktopAppInfo
<seb128> I still remember daniels getting his laptop stolen with months of xorg work on it without copy :p
<desrt> heh
<desrt> i have dejadup to protect me :)
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> anyway... no more fork()/exec() in unity
<desrt> or anything, for that matter
<Sweetshark> seb128: any opinion on bug 1085169? has seen ~1000 installs from ppa, seems to be fixed, should we possibly SRU that one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085169 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Menus Stop Working even with libreoffice>=1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 and indicator-appmenu>=12.10.3-0ubuntu2.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085169
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> Sweetshark, what's the diff? seems like a valid SRU candidate to me yes
<Sweetshark> this is the relevant patch: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=blob;f=patches/lp-1085169-we-overactivate-here-as-it-does-not-seem-.diff;h=998f0a10ea58f530a55642e525aae845717505e4;hb=193cbdb33935f59f4ab88a17304eef72cbfa4f2d
<mlankhorst> mmmm sru's
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems fine for a SRU, though the description seems like a workaround rather than a fix for the issue...?
<Sweetshark> seb128: a bit. In LibreOffice, when you open a menu it would then populate the menu and link it to the dispatchers (thus getting the states, checkboxes, disabled stuff). What afernandez tried was to do the same with appindicator-menu. It seems there are a few cornercases were this 'activate-as-late-as-possible' doesnt work properly.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, if the change works, ship it ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: Activating proactively however has another advantage. a 'normal' menu would open quick enough, but we have a dbus roundtrip inbetween, so the menu would be slow as you open it -> (dbus-roundtrip populates the menu) -> then you could do stuff, so activating more should give a bit of a performance boost.
<Sweetshark> and we are not that 1980-ties memory constrained that this hurts us to have addtional listener for more than one submenu.
<Sweetshark> I will run the shiny new subsequentcheck against a version running in unity (and not headless as in in the build) though, just to see if there are any tricky lifecycle issues hiding here.
<apw> Sarvatt, woh, thanks god
<didrocks> hey qengho, how are you?
<qengho> didrocks: good day!
<didrocks> qengho: do you some time today for a short meeting on webkit/v8/blink and all that fun party? :)
<Laney> <blink>welcome to 1996</blink>
<didrocks> ;)
<qengho> didrocks: Any time in the next 7 hours is yours.
<didrocks> qengho: excellent, let me try to get everyone ready! Thanks :)
<Laney> How do I get ps-jenkins to re-run on a branch? It says it's waiting in queue but that doesn't seem to be true from the index on s-jenkins ...
<Laney> "Publishing status: Waiting in queue"
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: mind joining now to this meeting? ^
<didrocks> Laney: I think you should ask mmrazik or fginther about it
<chrisccoulson> what's this?
<Laney> ok, hopefully fginther got pinged about that
<Laney> fginther: talking about this MP, BTW: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/lightdm/logind/+merge/160089
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: meeting to discuss maintainance of webkit/v8/blink
<Laney> or maybe it doesn't matter if it doesn't get a jenkins rebuild since I obviously did fix it
<fginther> Laney, looking...
<didrocks> Laney: and you never make any mistake isn't it? If only there was the jenkins "please jenkins, merge right away, I'm good!" :)
<didrocks> tag*
<Laney> heh heh
<didrocks> the trust tag! :p
<xnox> didrocks: jdstrand as well?! =)
<didrocks> xnox: jdstrand isn't available, that's why he told me to ask chrisccoulson :)
<fginther> Laney, this will not get rebuilt since it was just a commit message. Jenkins will only auto rebuild if a new version is committed
<Laney> fginther: So it will have run the rest of the tests?
<xnox> didrocks: darn =)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson can speak for our team-- he is up on everything and would be the person from our team helping out with the maintenance story
<jdstrand> (primarily)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: available then? ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah ;)
<fginther> Laney, the build and test already passed. the failure was only due to the missing commit message
<Laney> fginther: Fair enough then - all I could find on Jenkins was a build log, not the test results
<Laney> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/lightdm-raring-amd64-ci/17/console
<fginther> Laney, there appear to be no tests configured as part of the pdebuild
<Laney> hmm
<fginther> Laney, hmm as well, I see "Enable tests: yes"
<didrocks> qengho: inviting you as well :)
<qengho> didrocks: applying raring updates. one sec while config and reboot.
<kenvandine> cyphermox, libhud-qt trunk has Ubuntu.HUD 1.0, but it looks like all the apps import 0.1
<kenvandine> cyphermox, the api bump was a month ago... but the apps aren't ported yet
<kenvandine> is there a transition planned?
<kenvandine> didrocks, this is why we should have soname like versioning of the qml packages :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: it reminds something I advise at first :p
<kenvandine> didrocks, indeed, we did talk about that :)
<didrocks> ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, what confuses me is that the -app packages are building in the daily-build-next ppa
<didrocks> kenvandine: because we have the latest hud in it
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so the autopilot tests aren't running with that ppa
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, they are failing
<kenvandine> i ported share-app to that on friday, because it i installed libhud-qt from that ppa
<kenvandine> not because of that...
<kenvandine> i think we need to discuss versioning of those packages again... who was against versioning those?
<didrocks> kenvandine: what I understood is that today they are still keeping HUD 0.1
<didrocks> kenvandine: for quantal
<kenvandine> or is it that they aren't parallel installable?
<didrocks> and tomorrow, we need to transition to latest HUD
<didrocks> kenvandine: mind helping on that tomorrow? ^
<kenvandine> certainly :)
<didrocks> sil2100 has some knowledge on this as well
<didrocks> thanks kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> i already did share-app :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: awesome! :)
<kenvandine> so are they going to branch for quantal and them port trunk?
<didrocks> right ;)
<didrocks> well branch == release a latest iso
<kenvandine> s/them/then
<didrocks> and then having isos on raring
<kenvandine> ah
 * kenvandine wonders what's the point of versioned imports in qml if they aren't parallel installable...
<didrocks> kenvandine: add me to the list! :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I even don't see where the version is defined
<didrocks> like the .so name doesn't have any version in it
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, don't we have the same issue with versioned libraries that aren't parallel installable too ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: we never do that… :p
<chrisccoulson> (ie, libraries that depend on translations or gsettings schema, which form part of the ABI too)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, maybe for the projects we are upstream for, but shhhh :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> right, another one ;)
 * didrocks needs to go out for a few
<kenvandine> didrocks, bzoltan said we can
<didrocks> kenvandine: can we apply that to our libs then? :)
<didrocks> would be good to have a place with best practice for the qml bindings at some point
<didrocks> like guidelines, it never killed anybody AFAIK ;)
<cyphermox> kenvandine: transition not planned yet, no. I think we'll need to do the porting
<cyphermox> shouldn't be huge
<kenvandine> not huge
<kenvandine> it's just that they all have to land together
<cyphermox> yeah :/
<kenvandine> i'll figure out how to version qml bindings today :)
<pitti> Laney: I'd like to work with Robert and you next weed on landing all the logind bits; does that sound ok to you?
<Laney> pitti: yes, sounds like a good thing to work on to me
<Laney> pitti: is there a list somewhere of rdeps of the UPower D-Bus API that's going away?
<pitti> Laney: I don't think we have that one yet; sounds like another archive grep
 * Laney nods
<pitti> but upower won't disappear that quickly
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> it can be done as a "while you're in there" thing for now
<Laney> but still good to know IMO
<pitti> Laney: oh, I was confused; the shutdown/suspend stuff will drop from 1.0 indeed
<Laney> right - but we can keep 0.9.x if necessary
<Laney> IIRC it'll be maintained for some time as RHEL ships it
<qengho> The nvidia-current package provides a conffile that disables nouveau kernel module. SO, it's possible to have removed nvidia packages, but not purged conffiles, and have a broken system.  I'm not sure how to handle that or assign the bug.  Ideas? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1171532
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171532 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-current shouldn't add conffile that configures 'modprobe'" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> presumably it should check if it is installed before doing the disabling
<qengho> Its mechanism so far of disabling is aliasing other package's module to "off" in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Laney> no idea what the best way of doing that is
<Laney> ask mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> erm modprobe has a mechanism for blacklisting drivers, 'blacklist nouveau' in /etc/modprobe.d would be enough
 * didrocks waves good evening
<qengho> mlankhorst: the problem is package A blacklists B's package in a conffile, and provides B's functionality in package contents.  So removed, but not purged A breaks things.
<mlankhorst> ideally the conffile would be outside of /etc then
<Laney> it's not a conffile then, which solves the problem
<Laney> is there another location?
<mlankhorst> running through strings I'm guessing /usr/local/lib/modprobe.d, seems wrong though
<Laney> mmm, modprobe.d does list a few alternatives
<mlankhorst> hm maybe /lib/modprobe.d too
<Laney> man modprobe.d that is
<mlankhorst> at least if I look at the source it would appear that /lib/modprobe.d would be the correct destination then
<mlankhorst> however, it looks like mkinitramfs does not respect /lib/modprobe.d currently
<mlankhorst> presumably nobody knew it existed, ah well :)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, cjwatson asked earlier if friends-identica should go to universe or be seeded
<kenvandine> universe
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, had a good w.e? ;-)
<kenvandine> yup, and you?
<seb128> excellent, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> yay... i have 2 working versions of Ubuntu.HUD installed in parallel
<kenvandine> it is possible!
<ogra_> one from the top the other from the bottom ?
<kenvandine> ogra_, :-D
<xnox> kenvandine: lxc containers do not count, btw =))))))
<kenvandine> :-D
<mlankhorst> Laney: well I made up, biked 42 km or so today
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: around?
<ricotz> tedg, hi :), maybe you can comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/plank/+bug/1162851 if you have an idea what is causing it, thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1162851 in Plank "GLib-GObject Warnings and Fatal LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB errors when starting Plank from the CLI" [Low,New]
<mhr3> desrt, hey, got a question for you
<mhr3> desrt, what could cause gdbus to stop responding to any requests (and also to not send them)
<desrt> mhr3: did you fork()?
<mhr3> desrt, no
<desrt> maybe the worker thread got wedged somehow
<mhr3> it's super weird, i'm seeing this in unity from time to time
<mhr3> and the worst thing is that it seems to be working otherwise quite ok
<mhr3> just dbus is ignored
<mhr3> need to check top next time it happens to see if something keeps spinning the cpu
<mhr3> desrt, i suppose a GSource could be the cause of that?
<desrt> there is not very much that happens in the worker thread
<desrt> anyway... you know the routine
<desrt> check for spinning and get a backtrace (of all threads) in any case
<mhr3> i wish i could reproduce it when i actually have debug symbols
<mhr3> desrt, what prio does the worker use to send it back?
<mhr3> DEFAULT or something lower?
<seb128> mhr3, when you see that, do you have stuff blocking in dbus sync calls?
<mhr3> seb128, i didn't see a stacktrace from it yet, it's what i've been trying to get the whole day, but i just couldn't trigger it
<seb128> mhr3, just wondering, I've a bug where sometimes things "block"/"timeout" in dbus sync calls
<seb128> like clicking on any link freezes xchat-gnome
<seb128> or firefox blocks when using webapps
<seb128> and sometime compiz freezes as well
<mhr3> i don't think unity uses any sync calls
<mhr3> i hope at least
<seb128> well, my issue is probably different, it seems like dbus stop working as it should
<seb128> like xchat-gnome hangs on gvfs dbus calls
<seb128> when opening urls
<mhr3> seb128, that is somewhat what i see too
<seb128> but I've no clue how to debug that
<mhr3> any dbus calls don't get dispatched and also nothing is received
<seb128> it's not specific to unity
<mhr3> i haven't seen it outside of unity
<mhr3> then again, i'm not running 13.04 just yet :)
<mhr3> and even when i did see it was on 13.04
<seb128_> back (timeouted)
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-23
<darkxst> pitti, currently removing libpam-systemd breaks gnome-shell since the upstart script is still run, is there anything we can do about that?
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> darkxst: you mean if you remove it, but not purge?
<darkxst> pitti, yes
<pitti> darkxst: we could change the upstart job to check whether libpam-systemd is actually installed
<darkxst> its on staging now, but requires the manual purge step if people want to remove it
<thumper> pitti: isn't it around 5:30am for you?
<pitti> thumper: yes
<thumper> geez
<thumper> crazy
<pitti> darkxst: so, it's a relatively simple fix, but I think at this point it needs to become an SRU
<thumper> pitti: oh, and hai
<pitti> darkxst: if you can file a bug for it, I'll upload a fix
<darkxst> pitti, ok, thanks
<pitti> thumper: my wife gets up at 5, and now that it becomes summer I slowly adapt to getting up early, too :)
 * thumper nods
<lifeless> pitti: is she sadistic?
<pitti> lifeless: not in general, just an early bird :)
<darkxst> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1171691
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171691 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Removing libpam-systemd (without purge) breaks system" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> darkxst: thanks
<mlankhorst> g'day
<pitti> darkxst: I uploaded a fix
<darkxst> pitti, great! thanks
<darkxst> pitti, suspend on lid closed is handled in logind?
<pitti> darkxst: yes; gnome-settings-daemon's power plugin can set an inhibitor in some cases, but generally logind does that
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> lut pitti, ca va bie n?
<didrocks> salut pitti, seb128!
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci ! et toi ?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> pitti, je vais bien, merci ;-)
<darkxst> pitti, it should work? (beacuse it isnt)
<pitti> darkxst: I haven't tested that yet; if it doesn't work, I guess that's something which again depends on systemd init, so we need a fallback
<darkxst> right
<darkxst> pitti, seems to use the same target as a normal suspend, but its not firing for some reason
<darkxst> perhaps its being inhibited for some reason? but I can't see anything logged ;(
<pitti> darkxst: you can try from gdm/lightdm, or from a VT
<darkxst> pitti, nope doesnt work there either
<pitti> so I guess it relies on systemd-init to send the actual event
<Laney> bonjour mes amis!
<pitti> Laney: bonjour Laney, comment vas-tu aujourd'hui ?
<Laney> très bien merci, et tu?
<pitti> je vais bien aussi
<pitti> mais je souhaite le retour du soleil
<didrocks> salut Laney!
<highvoltage> it will be back soon :)
 * didrocks apprécie le soleil ici
<pitti> la semaine prochaine nous allons être à California :)
<darkxst> pitti, possibly, g-s-d does see the lid close event, so I guess we deal with it there
<pitti> darkxst: raring's g-s-d is built against CK, so it does do the lid handling itself, yes; I assumed you had your own 3.8 version built against logind?
<darkxst> pitti, with a dbus call to org.gnome.logind1.suspend() perhaps?
<Laney> aujourd'hui j'ai soleil ici :-)
<pitti> darkxst: no, raring's g-s-d calls upower
<darkxst> pitti, yes we are built against 3.8
<seb128> Laney, salut
<Laney> hallo seb128! wie gehts?
<seb128> Laney, gut, danke! und dir?
<Laney> prima! die Sonne scheint :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> darkxst: do a dbus-monitor while you suspend and see what calls are taking place
<Laney> assuming you've correctly enabled logind everywhere, that is
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<seb128> darkxst, re. libgweather, I looked at it a bit last week while I was trying to fix indicator-weather, it doesn't seem to use an online service for the locations but rely on the woeid to be in the db
<seb128> darkxst, e.g https://git.gnome.org/browse/libgweather/commit/data/Locations.xml.in?id=349f453c9ac8c8b464b631b6c53e1de30932bc77
<seb128> but there is only 1 location tagged for example so far
<seb128> so that's not really useful
<darkxst> seb128, oh I see, gnome-weather actually uses the yr.no provider
<darkxst> although I though it also used yahoo if available
<darkxst> Laney, logind is enabled and working fine, I am not seeing any relevent dbus calls when closing lid
<seb128> well, using the service is easy, indicator-weather was doing that and can keep doing it
<seb128> it only requires somebody to own the project and ask for an appid key
<czajkowski> seb128: jtv is about if you need to ask why a POT isn't importing, sorry catching up on reading mails just saw you comment on on on coe-doc
<czajkowski> *core
<darkxst> Laney, when I use the actual suspend key there is a call to "prepareToSleep" on the logind1 service
<Laney> darkxst: that's logind telling you it's about to sleep
<Laney> if it's prepareToSleep "true" that is
<Laney> "false" is when it's just finished sleeping (failed or succeeded)
<seb128> czajkowski, hey, thanks, I was going to ask dpm
<czajkowski> usually I just fix the inport selection by sorting out the name if it's not there
<Laney> darkxst: you should be able to see whatever it is calling the Suspend method on logind if that's what's happening
<czajkowski> but I cant see those pages to help where as jtv will know in a second whats up
<dpm> seb128, on a call, will look into it in a minute. Do you have more context, or is it on the scrollback comments?
<darkxst> Laney, nope, all I see is that and "DelayInhibited"
<darkxst> Laney, and when actually closing the lid, I see nothing
<seb128> dpm, hey, no hurry
<Laney> darkxst: What does "dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 --type=method_call /org/freedesktop/login1 --print-reply org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanSuspend" give you?
<seb128> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-docs/updated-translations/+merge/160106/comments/352944
<darkxst> Laney, that would be 'true'
<seb128> dpm, those have a label "No import target selected yet.", dunno why
<Laney> should be 'yes' 'no' or 'challenge'
<darkxst> and calling org.freedesktop.login1.Suspend works
<Laney> right, so the problem must be in gsd somewhere then
<darkxst> Laney, yes sorry the answer is 'yes'
<darkxst> there doesnt seem to be anything in gsd that fires the event
<darkxst> so I guess its back to pitti's theory that the event comes from systemd init
<czajkowski> seb128: the templates aren't set I think
<didrocks> pitti: petite question sur les WI! How much work would it be to have the WI tracker to support [nameA,nameB,nameC] blablabla: TODO
<didrocks> pitti: this would duplicate the tracker status per person
<didrocks> having just one status
<didrocks> I think there is the blueprint bot parser as well as the launchpad side to change?
<pitti> didrocks: I don't know about the LP side (for https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+upcomingwork), the parsing is all done in LP now
<didrocks> pitti: oh? no more cron then?
<pitti> didrocks: as for the DB side on status.u.c., it's a fundamental change as you would have to move from "a WI is assigned to a person" to "a set of persons"
<pitti> didrocks: and rewrite the whole thing with that in mind
<didrocks> pitti: well, internally, it can be duplicated in the db
<pitti> so frankly, it's better to create a team and assign it to that
<pitti> didrocks: that would lead to wrong counts, though
<didrocks> ah?
<pitti> as that would count as three WIs
<pitti> whereas the intended meaning is certainly "this or that or that person should do it"
<didrocks> pitti: it's more "this is a topic, and those people are working on it"
<pitti> well, topic == BP, not WI
<didrocks> pitti: right, but a weekly BP seems overkill, especially when you will have few WI
<pitti> didrocks: so taking a step back, what is your interpretation of that syntax?
<didrocks> pitti: nameA, nameB and nameC are working together on that task
<didrocks> pitti: this would avoid having tons of WI like on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-delivering-touch-apps-to-raring
<didrocks> pitti: those WI seems separated, but they are not
<didrocks> and all is interleaved
<didrocks> like transitionning to HUD2 is impacting a lot of components
<didrocks> with "needs merge A, B and C"
<didrocks> I think a WI for each is overkill
<didrocks> especially that we maybe need to merge D and E, so need to add a WI for the purpose of adding one
<didrocks> where fixing it will be few minutes
<pitti> what's an example of duplication on that BP?
<pitti> well, you don't have to create WIs for a three-minute thing
<pitti> you can summarize them like "transition all ubuntu packages to libfoo2"
<pitti> didrocks: so "working together" means "any of the persons can do it" (that would be a team), or "this one WI is really three WIs for each assigned person" (that would be syntactic sugar for just expanding them)?
<didrocks> pitti: I think it would mean "those 3 persons are working together to get that WI done, but we don't know/care about the great each 3 minutes individual subitems to do it"
<didrocks> pitti: duplicating the same items 3 times for each person won't give that intent of "working together to get X done"
<pitti> didrocks: ok, so you mean the first interpretation
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but it's not really a team as the ones we have per say
<pitti> if it's such a trivial thing, why bother splitting it amongst n people?
<didrocks> can involve some people from our team, PS, foundation
<didrocks> pitti: the task itself is not trivial, it's made of trivial things
<didrocks> but the total amount is a big task
<didrocks> and we need tracking that one
<didrocks> for instance
<pitti> so, I guess LP could make up teams on the fly for such groups
<pitti> but TBH I don't see that happening
<didrocks> I won't put "touch into S" as such
<didrocks> but "transitionning to HUD2" is a perfect target
<pitti> I would just leave the items unassigned, and everyone grabs a bunch when they have time; or pre-assign them and allow people to reassign
<pitti> that way you also always have someone who is accountable
<didrocks> pitti: hum, this doesn't really give the intent though of some people working on parallel on that task
<didrocks> pitti: but if it was translated to "tihs one WI is separated in 3 WI on the db", I wouldn't really mind
<pitti> didrocks: but that is the second interpretation, where you just said that's the one you don't want?
<pitti> (first = "or", second = "multiply")
<didrocks> pitti: as long as it's not what is shown in the blueprint and there is only one status, I'm fine with it to be translated as 3 separates things
<didrocks> pitti: it's not or, it's "and"
<didrocks> "those 3 persons are working together to get that WI done"
<pitti> that means each individual person has to have a separate status and flip it to DONE
<pitti> which is essentially a multiplication, yes
<pitti> but how would you do that, if there is only one line to change?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but that it doesn't represent the exact same intent ;)
<pitti> if you have [seb128,didrocks,Laney]: foo, and Laney does his part, but you didn't yet, what would the status be?
<didrocks> pitti: well, those 3 people can only consider to have their work DONE once the whole item is DONE
<didrocks> basically
<didrocks> no, for those WI, there is not really "that's my part and I don't care of yours"
<didrocks> it's the exact opposite intent I hope we can get ;)
<didrocks> liek seb128, didrocks and Laney are working together to get foo done
<didrocks> even if seb128 and Laney are pestering didrocks to do his part he's slacking on :p
<pitti> ok, so everyone does their part, or it doesn't matter who in particular does that WI?
<didrocks> pitti: right
<pitti> right what? :-) (either-or)
<pitti> sorry, but I don't think I understand this yet
<didrocks> pitti: everyone participates to this WI
<didrocks> pitti: but there is not real "delimited part"
<pitti> didrocks: so when is that WI done?
<pitti> i. e. would [seb128,didrocks,Laney]: foo expand to
<didrocks> once "foo" is DONE? :)
<pitti> [seb128] do seb's part of foo:
<pitti> [Laney] do Iain's part of foo:
<pitti> etc.?
<pitti> (that would be multiplication)
<didrocks> in some way… the idea is that if didrocks can't work on foo today, seb can cover him :)
<pitti> or whoever of seb128, Laney gets to it first, flips it to DONE?
<pitti> didrocks: well, if that's the idea, what's wrong with
<pitti> [didrocks] foo
<didrocks> pitti: so idea is that the task will have at least, even a small part done by everyone of them
<pitti> and Laney steals the WI if he has time, or the tech lead balances?
<jamesh> xnox: hi.  What would be the best way to do an archive-index run for data found in a PPA?
<didrocks> pitti: right
<xnox> jamesh: last time, I had to rsync the ppa, setup apt-archive to generate Contents file, then point archive indexer at it (hack it up a little) and then it generates an index.
<didrocks> pitti: the hidden goal is to have Laney doing everything TBH, but shhhh :p
<xnox> jamesh: I've done it once, and maybe can setup up again, but more permament on like people.c.c. Which PPA are you after?
<jamesh> xnox: The unity experimental one
 * Laney has been ignoring all of these hilights for a good reason ...
<xnox> jamesh: there a few, can you point which one you want? =)
<jamesh> xnox: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/experimental-prevalidation/ubuntu
<didrocks> Laney: don't worry, that won't change you will have everything to do :p
<xnox> jamesh: ack. I can't promise to do it today, but hopefully soonish (in the middle of raring release). When do you need it by? i should have some older packages with index somewhere, if this is for software-center testing.
<jamesh> xnox: if you can point me in the right direction, I could do a scan myself.
<jamesh> I've got the archive-index code here.  I hit the "missing Contents" file problem, so it is mainly "download the PPA" and "build a Contents" file that I need
<xnox> jamesh: right. So one can use recursive wget on http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/experimental-prevalidation/ubuntu/
<dpm> seb128, ok, looking at it now...
<xnox> jamesh: and then write an apt-ftparchive config file to generate Contents file. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/apt-ftparchive.1.html let me give slightly better reference.
<xnox> jamesh: something like http://debian.scribus.net/debian/apt-ftparchive.conf
<xnox> jamesh: but twiddle it for your own paths. Please note that regexpes in archive scanner are very narrow, and expect to have copy-paste comments from the top of the file.
<xnox> just like on archive.ubuntu.com
<jamesh> thank you
<mhr3> seb128, about the issue we discussed yesterday, do you know of any way to reproduce it?
<mhr3> in any application
<seb128> mhr3, no, it happens on my box once every second week...
<cyphermox> good morning!
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<cyphermox> seb128: hey. good, you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<pstolowski> mvo: ping
<mvo> pstolowski: pong
<pstolowski> mvo: hey!
<kenvandine> didrocks, i figured out how to version QML plugins https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/libhud-qt/versioned/+merge/160363
<didrocks> kenvandine: \o/
<kenvandine> didrocks, what do you think of qtdeclarative5-hud1-plugin for a versioned package name?
 * didrocks is eager to see the diff :)
<seb128> kenvandine, good morning
<pstolowski> mvo: I'm looking at a long-standing issue in applications lens, where we don't have icons for some installable stuff in more-suggestions (until you run software-center)
<kenvandine> good morning seb128
<didrocks> kenvandine: hud1 is the soname, or rather, the import name?
<didrocks> import version*
<kenvandine> yeah
<mvo> pstolowski: this is about on-demand-downloding of icons?
<pstolowski> mvo: in general, yes
<kenvandine> we could do hud1.0 there too
<didrocks> kenvandine: it should match the "import x"
<didrocks> so if it's 1.0 I think 1.0 would make sense :)
<pstolowski> mvo: app-lens looks for icons for uninstalled stuff in ~/.cache/software-center/icons and in /usr/share/app-install/icons
<didrocks> kenvandine: btw, why -plugin?
<kenvandine> so you prefer qtdeclarative5-hud1.0-plugin
<kenvandine> well, that's the convention we've been using already
<kenvandine> i would prefer we drop that :)
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<pstolowski> mvo: what exactly lands in app-install-data package? (and why not all the icons, just some ;))?
<didrocks> kenvandine: let's use qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<kenvandine> great
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you mind adding Replaces/Break/conflicts?
<didrocks> kenvandine: for the transition
<kenvandine> we shouldn't need to
<kenvandine> since it is parallel installable
<kenvandine> with the 0.1 version
<didrocks> and with the version in the ppa right now?
<didrocks> (the next ppaà
<kenvandine> right
<didrocks> you rename some file
<kenvandine> different path
<didrocks> but it's not parallely installable
<didrocks> usr/lib/*/qt5/qml ?
<didrocks> the file name are changing?
<kenvandine>  usr/lib/*/qt5/qml /Ubuntu/Hud.1/
<kenvandine>  usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Hud.1/
<didrocks> ah ;)
<kenvandine> i saw that is how qtquick.2 was named
<kenvandine> it has to be a single directory though, we can't do Ubuntu/HUD/1.0/
<kenvandine> maybe i should make it Ubuntu/HUD.1.0
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> what's the "Ubuntu" directory means?
<kenvandine> namespace
<kenvandine> import Ubuntu.HUD 1.0
<didrocks> ok, so we can have no namespace
<didrocks> or one namespace
<didrocks> but not more?
<didrocks> so no import Ubuntu.Awesome.HUD 1.0
<didrocks> for instance?
<kenvandine> i think we can
<mvo> pstolowski: the icons from software-center.ubuntu.com are downloaded on demand
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah, so only no version in namespace?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> that didn't work
<kenvandine> i couldn't find docs on why though :)
<kenvandine> it was trial and error :)
<didrocks> and it's not possible to ship different qml file and having qml importing the HUD.qml, HUD1.0.qml?
<mvo> pstolowski: they are more dynamic, I need to look if the data-provider downloads them currently, I vaguely remember it does, but I may be wrong
<kenvandine> didrocks, it's a .so and no
<kenvandine> there is a qmldir file in that directory
<kenvandine> with the module name and plugin name
<kenvandine> i tried versioning the .so
<kenvandine> but that doesn't work
<kenvandine> it expects it to be unversioned
<kenvandine> but there is prior art for versioning the import dir
<didrocks> kenvandine: and how does it do the mapping that Ubuntu.HUD 1.0 is Ubuntu/HUD.1.0/ for instance?
<didrocks> kenvandine: there is no mapping?
<didrocks> it's just happens that the dir name is having a .so file which exposes 1.0?
<kenvandine> i think it is in the plugin
<kenvandine> the dir name doesn't identify that
<kenvandine> i knows the difference
<didrocks> ok, it's weird that versionning the .so doesn't work
<kenvandine> it doesn't find the plugin at all
<kenvandine> when it's versioned
<didrocks> kenvandine: it expects a hud.so file?
<kenvandine> basically
<kenvandine> libhud-qml.so
<didrocks> ok, so lib<imported_component>-qml.so
<kenvandine> and there can only be a single qmldir file in the directory
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> kenvandine: what's the qmldir is for in it?
<kenvandine> well, the name of the file is in the qmldir file
<didrocks> kenvandine: sorry for my noobs questions :)
<kenvandine> module Ubuntu.HUD
<kenvandine> plugin hud-qml
<kenvandine> is the contents
<kenvandine> so plugin hud-qml == libhud-qml.so
<didrocks> and I guess no way to put version in it?
<kenvandine> nope
<didrocks> that would have been cool
<didrocks> like
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> module Ubuntu.HUD\nplugin hud-qml1.0 1.0
<kenvandine> i was hoping for something like plugin hud-qml1 version 1.0
<didrocks> plugin hud-qml1.1 1.1
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it doesn't do that :)
<didrocks> to define a mapping version <-> so filename
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> ok, I think you came with the right decision then
<didrocks> dirname == soname
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> they did that with qtquick.2 already too
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> but the import has to change?
<kenvandine> no
<didrocks> as we change the namespace?
<didrocks> what magic? ;)
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> module foo.bar
<kenvandine>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtQuick.2/
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> exactly
<didrocks> so, I don't know why it doesn't take
<kenvandine> that module line identifies that
<didrocks> ubuntu/HUD/1.0/
<didrocks> seems to be a side effect, not a namespace issue :)
<kenvandine> dunno... that was what i assumed :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: However, I do prefer your dir-soname
<didrocks> can you change to map it?
<didrocks> as well as the package name?
<didrocks> and maybe just a replace (no conflict) for the transition?
<kenvandine> so you mean changing it to Ubuntu/HUD.1.0 ?
<kenvandine> i wonder if HUD-1.0 would work
<kenvandine> probably
<kenvandine> or
<kenvandine> HUD1.0
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, the last one is the more readable
<kenvandine> i'll give it  a swing :)
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you mind coordinating with sil2100? I think we need to change the dep in a lot of places :)
 * sil2100 turns into an ear
<didrocks> kenvandine: sil2100 is doing the transition to the new HUD today, but I guess, you won't be enough of being two if you have time :)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: the HUD runtime package is going to be renamed
<didrocks> sil2100: so need to change that in the MP for new hud as well autopilot runs :)
<didrocks> (list of packages to install and so on…)
<sil2100> didrocks, kenvandine: oh, is there a MR for the runtime package rename already?
<kenvandine> for the qml package
<kenvandine> i am tweaking it one more time now
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/libhud-qt/versioned/+merge/160363
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> didrocks, it doesn't work with a dash in that dir name... grrr
<kenvandine> oh... i didn't want that either
<didrocks> kenvandine: ahah, lost in the discussion? :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: no dash in the dir, no -plugin in the package name! :-)
<didrocks> (but a beer, please! ;))
<kenvandine> ok, HUD1.0 doesn't work either
<kenvandine> i wish i understood why...
<didrocks> HUD.1.0? :/
<kenvandine> trying that now :)
<kenvandine> ok, that works ;)
<kenvandine> actually i do need a R/B/C for libhud-qt -> libhud-qt1 transition
<kenvandine> that does conflict in the ppa
<didrocks> ok ;)
<kenvandine> i do feel much better knowing we can version these qml packages
<kenvandine> that's been stressing me out!
<rickspencer3> hey guys
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> seb128, so, one of my computers isn't loading x this morning :/
<rickspencer3> I seem to recall that there was something about telling plymouth to sleep or something to work around something racey
<rickspencer3> sound familiar at all
<rickspencer3> ?
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: just enable -proposed
<mlankhorst> and steal the lightdm upload
<Laney> what lightdm upload in proposed?
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=1
<Laney> that's a queue, and it's plymouth only
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, nice work! :)
<Laney> (tjaalton asked for lightdm to be rejected earlier)
<mlankhorst> ah
<Laney> and advising people to enable proposed isn't really good
<rickspencer3> Laney, I suppose he wanted me to test it
<mlankhorst> well I guess it depends, i dont know what is needed atm, tjaalton might :-)
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, wasn't there some way that I could add a sleep to plymouth to work around it?
<kenvandine> didrocks, thanks, i pushed my changes
<kenvandine> can you give it a review?
<mlankhorst> if you want the hack, just add sleep to lightdm.conf before the exec
<mlankhorst> sleep 3 or so
<didrocks> kenvandine: sure, doing
<kenvandine> sil2100, the new package is qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, can you tell me more specifically where that file is?
<mlankhorst>  /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<mlankhorst> upstart job
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, it already says "sleep 5" in the post-start script
<sil2100> kenvandine: ACK, see it - will prepare branches
<didrocks> kenvandine: approved
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> sil2100: merge that with the porting branches if possible
<mlankhorst> meh just post the xorg.0.log then
<Laney> mlankhorst: rickspencer3: Not the main script?
<Laney> post-start will run too late IIUC?
<rickspencer3> Laney, I have no idea
<kenvandine> we should do this with the other qtdeclarative5-*-plugin packages too
<kenvandine> but i guess we can do that as they have api changes
<Laney> try adding it just before 'exec lightdm'
<mlankhorst> I didn't know lightdm had a post-start script though
<Laney> yeah it runs clear /dev/tty7
<Laney> with >
<didrocks> kenvandine: agreed
<sil2100> didrocks: those got already approved - I'll prepare additional merges, since it's a change that anyway is separate
<rickspencer3> Laney in /etc/init/lightdm.conf ?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> that'd be line 46 here
<sil2100> didrocks: as pure packaging changes
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, good then!
<rickspencer3> Laney, and how long should I tell it to sleep for?
<didrocks> sil2100: and then, changing cupstream2distro-config
<didrocks> sil2100: for autopilot
<sil2100> Yep :)
<Laney> not sure - I'm not familiar with the bug - mlankhorst advised 3 earlier
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> trying :)
<Laney> I see bryce said 10 on bug #982889 though :P
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982889 in plymouth (Ubuntu Raring) "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982889
<mlankhorst> it's just a race with both running concurrently
<rickspencer3> ok, 3 didn't work, trying 10
<mlankhorst> just post the xorg log really, easy to determine if you're hit by that bug or not
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, sadly I am pinned down in calls starting in 1 minute
<rickspencer3> but the sleep 10 didn't work :/
<rickspencer3> maybe bryce can take a look in 4 hours
<rickspencer3> mlankhorst, where's the log?
<rickspencer3> I guess I can ftp it off of this machine in the meantime
<mlankhorst>  /var/log/Xorg*.log, just grab the one with most recent timestamp
<tjaalton> mlankhorst, rickspencer3: I've uploaded the fixed versions to ubuntu-x/x-staging, forgot to reupload lightdm to -proposed
<tjaalton> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-staging that is..
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey, sorry I was out for some exercice, I see that tjaalton and mlankhorst helped you
<rickspencer3> hi seb128 well, mlankhorst took a look at me Xorg.0.log and didn't see any errors :/
<rickspencer3> and the sleep work around didn't work, so I don't think I am having the same issue
<seb128> rickspencer3, is the issue persistant across reboots?
<rickspencer3> seb128, indeed
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you know what you updated since the previous reboot?
<ogra_> "the sleep workaround" ? like go to bed, get up and have seb128 fixed it ?
<mlankhorst> rickspencer3: xsession seems to be failing for some reason
<mlankhorst> try .xsession-errors
<rickspencer3> seb128, I did a dist-upgrade yesterday
<seb128> rickspencer3, and when did you dist-upgrade/successfully reboot before that?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah, so I booted my computer yesterday morning and did a dist-upgrade
<rickspencer3> I don't recall if I rebooted right after that
<seb128> rickspencer3, can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors?
<rickspencer3_> seb128, uh
<rickspencer3_> I feel like a real dope
<rickspencer3_> thanks for your help
<Laney> go on ...
<rickspencer3_> Laney, I installed a ppa that uninstalled unity last night
 * rickspencer3_ self dope-slaps
<Laney> ha
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> it's always distracting when you get the same symptoms as a high profile bug
<seb128> rickspencer3_, yw, did it accept to reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<rickspencer3_> seb128, yeah, it listed a bunch of unity components
<seb128> great
<seb128> rickspencer3_, let we know if reboot works out after that
<rickspencer3_> I said Y, and after I rebooted it work
<Laney> did you use apt-get?
<rickspencer3_> Laney, yes
<Laney> to install the PPA originally
<rickspencer3_> yes
<mlankhorst> well that was the only option :-)
<Laney> yeah ...
<rickspencer3_> no
<rickspencer3_> no I did not
<Laney> ah
<rickspencer3_> I downloaded the deb and used software center
<mlankhorst> if xserver shuts down succesfully it's a session error ;P
<Laney> I was going to resurrect an old suggestion to make apt list removed packages last
<Laney> i.e. where you can see them
<Laney> don't know how s-c presented it
<seb128> Laney, the log shows "removing indicator-* unity unity-greeter ubuntu-desktop..."
<seb128> in .xsession-errors
<seb128> I wonder if s-c did it
<seb128> in which case that seems pretty buggy from it
<Laney> in xsession-errors?!
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I wonder if that's s-c through aptd
 * seb128 tests in a vm
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> I get message "Conflicts with the installed package 'gedit'" and it refuses to let me install it
<Laney> on raring that is
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, didrocks, Laney, kenvandine, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, robru, tkamppeter, attente, desrt: hey, it's meeting time
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-04-23
<didrocks> hey!
<Laney> the best time!
<cyphermox> yo!
<seb128> happy raring release week ;-)
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> reminder: clean your workitems, raring cycle is over
<seb128> there are still some stuff there that should be postponed or closed or moved to a new spec for next cycle
<seb128> on that note, let's get started
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, hey
<mlankhorst> ohai
<seb128> no Sweetsha1k?
<seb128> qengho, hey
<mterry> heh
<seb128> hum, no qengho either?
<Laney> slackers!
<seb128> luckily the next one is a safe bet!
<seb128> didrocks, hey ;-)
<didrocks> (I'm not there)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> ok:
<seb128> (tsss)
<didrocks> * define procedure to continue diverging branches on daily release
<didrocks> * some small fixes on cupstream2distro
<didrocks> * continue investigating some autopilot issues
<didrocks> * working on the touch stack by reviewing/coordinating work and helping newcomers to check the procedure
<didrocks> * planning some discussions for next week sprint
<didrocks> ..
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<tkamppeter> hi
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> /quit
<Laney> oops!
<Laney> • Much more release work - reviewing/accepting/rejecting/discussing fixes. Thanks everyone for the hard work!
<Laney> • Spent quite a bit of time finishing lightdm/indicator-session/indicator-datetime logind ports. Should be done now - all MPs proposed and reviews welcome.
<Laney> • Some GNOME updates in Debian for us to sync next cycle.
<Laney> • Community: some behind the scenes DMB discussions. ;-)
<Laney> °
<seb128> Laney, DMB ... do they start liking Sweetsha1k? ;-)
<Laney> that's part of it
<seb128> great
<qengho> Dang!  I wasn't ready.
<seb128> though I start liking him less since he doesn't show up at our team meetings :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> Laney, thanks, good work on release and logind, I hope we can get logind in landing state next week ;-)
<Laney> yeah that'll be a fun sprint thing to do
<seb128> qengho, hey, glad you are joining us ... ready now?
<qengho> * Tested new Cr release and threw it over the wall to #security.
<qengho> * Now updating libv8 packaging so we can own it and use it in Cr and elsewhere.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, or should we come back to you at the end? ;-)
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine>  * Added API versioning to libhud QML bindings, we should use this practice for all QML binding packages going forward
<kenvandine>  * Ported share-app to use new HUD API
<kenvandine>  * Added uoa-create script to the daily touch images so users have a way to add online accounts until we have a proper settings interface for it
<kenvandine>  * More work on signon-ui
<kenvandine>  /EOF
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> sru verification for libdrm, readying lts-raring backport stack in ppa (now ready to be uploaded to -proposed), mesa 9.1 testing, touch bug testing
 * qengho blames full-screen terminal windows for his delay.
<mlankhorst> and no tkamppeter, we fixed the crash but the touch bug is still open :P
<Laney> lts-raring is backporting raring x stack to precise?
<mlankhorst> yeah
 * Laney nods
<Laney> are you doing the same kind of renaming?
<mlankhorst> for raring yes
<mlankhorst> if we move to rolling, perhaps not
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> hey!
<cyphermox> I'm tempted to just log off now :)
<cyphermox> - Finished adding hud2.0 / libhud-qt to daily-release
<cyphermox> - Some last minute releases of indicators/themes/oif landed.
<cyphermox>   - With some smaller bamf changes left for SRU.
<cyphermox> - Added qmenumodel (needs to be deployed) to the daily-release stuff for touch
<cyphermox> - Adding indicators-client and indicator-network.
<cyphermox> - Tested qmenumodel and indicators-client/indicator-network on Nexus 4
<cyphermox> - Some draft planning for stuff that needs to happen for touch; re: bluetooth and wifi.
<cyphermox> - Coordinating SRU updates in NM/nm-applet.
<cyphermox> - Going to review Laney's merges for indicators.
<cyphermox> \x00
<Laney> you BEAUTY!
<cyphermox> hahah
<cyphermox> I meant to do it yesterday, and forgot to get back to it
<seb128> cyphermox, waouh, lot of great work there (hud2 daily release, qmenumodel, bluetooth)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> here
<mterry> hold on
<seb128> mterry, want to go next?
<mterry> - More work on LightDM support in the phablet greeter -- mostly fixing continuous merge conflicts from pace of trunk  :)
<mterry> - Planning work for out-of-box-experience for the phablet images, like setting up user info plus future greeter work
<mterry> - Helped get automerging working for various phablet packages
<mterry> - Patch piloting, mostly SRUs
<mterry> - Surviving Boston manhunt
<mterry> - Housing desrt during his g* sprint
<mterry> EOF
<mterry> sorry, had some copy paste problems  :)
<seb128> no worry ;-)
<seb128> mterry, did you visit the g* sprint or just hosted desrt?
<mterry> seb128, didn't visit yet
<seb128> k
<mterry> seb128, pretty low-level stuff
<seb128> mterry, I'm glad you are safe, I hope everybody you know made it out of the Boston crazyness safely
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> yeah
<seb128> robru, hey, up or too early for you?
<robru> hey
<robru> * Release unity-firefox-extension 2.4.7bzr13.04.15-0ubuntu1
<robru> * Fix a bug preventing community-contributed Sohu network support from working.
<robru> * Stopped the horrible notification spam on first run of Friends.
<robru> * Improved efficiency of retweeting, removed superfluous HTTP request.
<robru> * Started sphinx boilerplate in order to be able to publish nice documentation.
<robru> * Stopped raising uncaught exceptions in the MainThread, fixing #3 error on errors.ubuntu.com
<robru> * Finally fixed camera-app packaging, including hud1 port and getting autopilot tests passing locally.
<robru> ^D
<seb128> robru, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter>  - More testing for the mouse-button-stuck-down bug 1068994 on the Lenovo Thinkpad Twist, getting a partial success. Left click works reliably, right click (via onboard) still broken.
<tkamppeter>  - Last check through the printing bugs before Final Freeze, nothing urgent or with enough info from the user to fix it.
<tkamppeter>  - CUPS crash SRU for Quantal committed, bug 1086019.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068994 in OEM Priority Project raring "button1 gets stuck after a while" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068994
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1086019 in cups (Ubuntu Quantal) "cupsd crashes regularly (daily)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086019
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hi
<attente> GIcon debugging, proposed for merging some changes to libindicator to use desrt's and larsu's new GIcon stuff
<attente> did the g-c-c text entry panel re-design, incorporating some ibus settings
<attente> EOF
<seb128> great
<seb128> get ready for next week, so you can show us that, and we also need to land the menu work this time, start of a cycle
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> yes, thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> desrt, hey, around or sprinting?
<seb128> sprinting I guess
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, still not around?
<seb128> ok, did I forget anyone this week?
<seb128> otherwise, me:
<seb128> * Updated translations, in the desktop packages that don't use langpacks, for raring
<seb128> * Raring testing and bugs fixing
<seb128> * Investigated some of the most frequent raring issues on errors.ubuntu.com
<seb128> * started looking at next cycle
<seb128> * lot of small things, but mostly looked through some issues and bugs backlog
<seb128>  
<seb128> does anyone has other topics or questions?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks everyone
<Laney> thanks!
<seb128> oh, for the record I just registered https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-gnome-3-8
<seb128> Laney, pitti: ^
<seb128> jbicha, ^
<Laney> ah, rocking
<seb128> that's to list known issue and organize work around GNOME 3.8
<Laney> ricotz: ^
<pitti> seb128: thanks, sub'ing
<pitti> seb128: we'll get logind next week, so at least that blocker should soon be gone
<seb128> pitti, yep, that's great
<Laney> ah so we'll have to do what shell did in unity
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> Laney, or revert some commits for unity sessions
<tkamppeter> Does the S series have a name and a release schedule page? Or will it get definitively rolling?
<seb128> tkamppeter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SReleaseSchedule
<seb128> no name yet
<Laney> No, yes, no rolling
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SReleaseSchedule
<jbicha> seb128: thanks I'll add a bunch of notes, I'm thinking that I won't be around for the May UDS though
<tkamppeter> Has the idea of rolling definitively died? Will we continue witb the usual releases and run out of letters in a few years?
<Laney> tkamppeter: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-March/001566.html is what got discussed / approved
<ogra_> and we will then just switch to greek or other cyrillic languages once the alphabet is through
<tkamppeter> Laney, seb128, thanks.
<seb128> jbicha, ok, thanks
<seb128> Laney, pitti, jbicha: if you update the whiteboard please refresh before editing, blueprints don't handle edit conflicts well, and it's likely that this blueprint will get quite some edits in the next days
<ricotz> seb128, nice, might be useful to mention the 3.10 bits there too which will probably land in S -- like glib, g-i, ...
<seb128> ricotz, we didn't decide to land any 3.10 bits yet, I will add a note about that to the whiteboard
<ricotz> seb128, alright
<seb128> Laney, the bug from rick earlier, he seems to have a amd64 installed and tried to install an i386 deb
<seb128> Laney, if you have an amd64 install and feel adventurous, wget https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases/+build/3931765/+files/handbrake-gtk_0.9.8%2Bppa1%7Equantal1_i386.deb and try to install it with s-c
<seb128> Laney, I tried to boot an amd64 iso but my 32bit kernel doesn't allow me to do that :p
<davmor2> seb128: the error I get there is handbrake is depending on libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
<seb128> davmor2, but nothing is uninstalling unity etc?
<seb128> if you do sudo apt-get -f install things are fine?
<Laney> seb128: ah yeah I made it do it
<seb128> Laney, "do it"?
<Laney> I used equivs to make an i386 package which depends on unity
<Laney> and then installed that with s-c
<Laney> it did error out but not until it had removed half of the system
<seb128> ah
<seb128> so you confirm the bug?
<davmor2> seb128: nope I haven't done sudo apt-get -f that might remove unity as it will pull in libwebkitgtk-1.0-0:i386
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's what happened to rick
<seb128> it seems like s-c should rather refuse to install the deb
<seb128> than doing it at the cost of removing your desktop
<davmor2> seb128: it can't because some are multiarched debs which work fine
<seb128> can't what?
<davmor2> seb128: there are lots of i386 apps that are multiarched so install on 64bit with no issues.  So it can't arbitrarily say no you are on amd64 so you can't install any i386 apps
<seb128> well, I never said it should
<seb128> I said it should say "that package conflicts with your desktop and require to uninstall half your system, can't do that"
<seb128> if users really want to screw their system they can use the command line ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: It does kinda
<Laney> it can test if a package is installable
<seb128> davmor2, hum, Laney said he had unity and stuff removed through s-c
<seb128> or I misread?
<davmor2> seb128: yeap but that was because of his system setup, mine is on a clean system
<Laney> you sure?
<Laney> let me upload the deb
<seb128> that seems weird
<seb128> your system being cleaned or not, s-c should never uninstall unity to install a random deb
<seb128> e.g it shouldn't be that easy to break your system
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/fakepkg_1.0_i386.deb
<Laney> try and install that with software-center on an amd64 system with multiarch i386
<davmor2> seb128: this is the error I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595981/ so I would go to terminal and do apt-get install missing_dep:1386 and see what it did
<Laney> The following packages have unmet dependencies. fakepkg:i386 : Depends: unity:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<Laney> ^ apt-get install --dry-run fakepkg:i386
<Laney> so you can test if it's installable before trying
<seb128> hum, I'm a bit confused
<davmor2> seb128: http://ubuntuone.com/1OeshOa0tUkGWGa8JXaEDG
<seb128> Laney, if you can confirm a problem with s-c can you file a bug with the description of the steps you followed and what was the result?
<Laney> I am doing already
<seb128> davmor2, dpkg -l unity ?
<mhr3> seb128, and once more about the dbus thing, perhaps it should mentioned in release notes, i think it'll end up affecting quite a lot of people
<davmor2> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596003/ ouch!
<seb128> mhr3, well, it's only you and me so far
<seb128> davmor2, so you do confirm the bug...
<mhr3> seb128, unity AP tests beg to differ
<seb128> mhr3, do we have any idea at what level the issue is?
<seb128> dbus server?
<seb128> glib?
<davmor2> seb128: looks that way
<seb128> davmor2, ok, but you said you didn't, that's quite confusing
<seb128> but anyway, it seems it' confirmed
<mhr3> seb128, i wish i knew
<mhr3> but it's probably glib
<mhr3> cause it's usually isolated to individual apps
<seb128> right
<seb128> when I see it, it's usually through gvfs
<mhr3> hmm, yea, could be related to gvfs too
<seb128> did you see it on non gvfs calls?
<seb128> what do you see hanging when it happens?
<mhr3> when it happens the app stops talking dbus completely
<seb128> I wish I had kept a stacktrace, but last time I had the issue I had firefox which kept hanging and xchat
<mhr3> in unity we always use async dbus, so it doesn't lock it up completely
<seb128> they both blocked in sync dbus call
<mhr3> but still no dbus
<seb128> firefox in fact was unity-webapps
<mhr3> seb128, well those do gdbus too
<mhr3> although probably not gvfs
<seb128> mhr3, we updated dbus from 1.6.4 to 1.6.8 this cycle, and we both updated glib and gvfs
<seb128> mhr3, if the AP manage to trigger the issue often, is there any chance you could downgrade gvfs on the box and see if it keeps happening, to isolate it out?
<seb128> mhr3, I'm not sure how to debug those issues :/
<mhr3> seb128, any of those updates happened around the beggining of april?
<davmor2> seb128: so I guess the issue is 3 fold, 1 the packaging doesn't make for a multiarch app, 2 apt-get -y will have the same issue so apt should trigger some error, 3 usc should ensure that it obeys apt's error report and not offer to install the app
<mhr3> seb128, that seems to be when it started happening
<seb128> mhr3, what is also weird is that when it starts happening it doesn't resolve itself by restarting the app, it should if the bug was in the glib/gvfs client code no?
<seb128> glib/gdbus I mean
<mhr3> seb128, it doesn't?
<seb128> mhr3, I can kill firefox/unity-webapps and restart it, they keep hanging
<mhr3> seb128, i didn't actually see it in a normal app, and when it happens in unity the only thing to do is logout really
<seb128> mhr3, does it block for ever for you?
<seb128> here things block for 15 seconds or so
<seb128> I guess that's the timeout of the calls
<Laney> seb128: bug #1171931
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171931 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Installing multiarch debs can uninstall native arch packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171931
<mhr3> nope, as i said, we do async calls
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> mhr3, I wish I could reproduce that bug, I don't get it often
<seb128> mhr3, I had it yesterday and I did some unity hacking and started the standalone dash a few times, and got some unity segfault during the day
<seb128> dunno if that had to do with it
<mhr3> seb128, i'm misusing our testing computer today and running the ap tests there the whole day, it didn't happen yet :/
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> mhr3, any debug hint for next time I run inot it?
<mhr3> seb128, attach gdb and get a stacktrace
<mhr3> for all threads
<mhr3> it's likely that one of them will be stuck on some lock
<seb128> well, last time I did that they were all ending in dbus sync calls
<seb128> coming from gvfs
<seb128> through gio calls
<seb128> like "open that url"
<seb128> or in unity the launcher doing usb key mounting
<mhr3> seb128, i don't suppose you still have the trace somewhere?>
<seb128> no :(
<seb128> mhr3, btw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1108056 is a bit similar
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1108056 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "fetching URLs freezes pidgin" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> mhr3, having to do with SIGCHLD when gsettings calls exit
<mhr3> hm, it should be pretty widespread
<seb128> which seems an issue to be new from this cycle's glib
<seb128> well, it was in pidgin
<seb128> see the number of comments on the launchpad bug
<seb128> mhr3, see https://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/15493#comment:25 as well
<seb128> I wonder if that's desrt's fault again :p
<seb128> desrt, ^ when you are around, please read this comment and the next one, that seems to have started with glib 2.35 for some reasons
<seb128> rickspencer3, btw, in case you didn't follow, we confirmed that the deb from that ppa leads to have unity uninstalled, Laney opened https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171931 about it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171931 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Installing multiarch debs can uninstall native arch packages" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> and Laney
<Laney> np
<rickspencer3> I wasn't following
<rickspencer3> you guys are so awesome
<Laney> just have to strongarm someone into fixing it now ;)
<rickspencer3> and thanks for not making fun of me ;)
<mhr3> seb128, hmm, it's probably a different issue
<seb128> mhr3, could be, I'm just wondering if they lead to a same glib underlining problem maybe
<seb128> mhr3, like something with signals
<seb128> mhr3, the pidgin issue seems also easier to reproduce so it could be an easier testcase to figure out what changed in glib that this bug started
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> rickspencer3, btw, part of the issue is also because you tried to install the i386 deb from that ppa on your amd64 system, where there is an amd64 build
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<rickspencer3> I have 3 machines
<mhr3> seb128, hard to say really, but yea, we'd need a way to reliably reproduce it
<rickspencer3> and I forgot which one is 32 bit
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> what a dope
<davmor2> rickspencer3: name them like this Raring32 Raging64 that way you don't forget :)   that's how I started naming my non main machines :)
<rickspencer3> good idea davmor2
<desrt> seb128: if it's about pidgin hanging, it's colin's fault :)
<jbicha> pitti: darkxst has added the logind packages to the gnome3-staging ppa so it should be getting a little more testing there
<desrt> seb128: he's in the room with me now
<desrt> and he says "wellllll... i _still_ think it's their fault"
<seb128> desrt, do you know what's the issue?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> well, no
<seb128> desrt, is that likely to affect other programs?
<desrt> but i know which patch i can revert to fix it for sure
<desrt> wanna try an upload?
<pitti> jbicha: ah, good to know; I've been running logind+CK in parallel for the past few weeks, and before that exclusively logind, so I think it's not too broken
<seb128> desrt, well, we got a pidgin uploaded that fixes it, so I'm not sure what to test on
<pitti> jbicha: I didn't notice the "doesn't suspend on lid close", as in raring that's still done via g-s-d and upower
<desrt> seb128: workaround or fix?
<seb128> desrt, the discussion started because of the dbus issue mhr3 mentioned yesterday
<pitti> jbicha: so please keep filing bugs about issues like that
<seb128> desrt, https://hg.pidgin.im/pidgin/main/rev/161320946afd
<desrt> seb128: https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=ce0022933c255313e010b27f977f4ae02aad1e7e
<seb128> desrt, I'm wondering if the "sometimes gvfs stops replying" that I see once a week could be due to it
<seb128> desrt, I've stuff like xchat-gnome which hang in sync dbus calls when that happens, which go down to gvfs not responding it seems (happens for example when I click on an url and xchat tries to open it throughgio)
<desrt> seb128: thanks for the link.  i now understand the problem perfectly
<desrt> fighting with colin over if this is technically his fault or not :)
<seb128> desrt, thanks for looking into it ;-)
<seb128> desrt, let me know what's the outcome of the discussion
<seb128> desrt, but I guess the dbus not replying is another issue :/
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i think this is unrelated
<desrt> i'd love to see a backtrace
<seb128> desrt, I was wondering if maybe they could have the same underlining cause
<desrt> nah
<seb128> will get one next time
<desrt> all threads, plz :)
<seb128> will do
<seb128> or maybe I managed to get it next week and show you directly ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, i can already how the machine where it happens will be sacred and you won't be allowed to restart nor do anything with it :)
<mhr3> already see*
<desrt> seb128: we're gonna revert the patch in glib
<seb128> desrt, ok, I will backport the revert for my next upload, in case it affects other things than pidgin
<desrt> seb128: it's not going to be a straight revert
<seb128> mhr3, yeah, I better bring a spare laptop :/
<desrt> but for you it's safe enough to do that
<desrt> colin combined like 3 things into one patch
<seb128> desrt, well, we are not going to change anything before release, so no hurry
<desrt> and i want to keep 1 of the 3
<desrt> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698081#c14
<ubot2> Gnome bug 698081 in mainloop "Pidgin hangs in g_spawn_command_line_sync" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<cyphermox> mterry: hey
<cyphermox> wanna help with some quick reviews?
<mterry> cyphermox, sure
<cyphermox> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/qmenumodel/skip-powerpc/+merge/160489
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicators-client/skip-powerpc/+merge/160493
<mterry> cyphermox, both done
<cyphermox> mterry: thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-24
<robru> mterry (or anybody really), I need a bit of help with a packaging issue. I need to know the difference between debian/tmp and debian/binary-package-name and what kind of logic DH uses to pick which of those it uses. I've got a package where I'm trying to build multiple binary packages and dh_install is dumping files from both binary packages into debian/tmp where they clobber each other. Some documentation indicates that
<robru> debian/[binary-package-name] is the default, but it's not using that and I'm not sure how to make it use that.
<TheMuso> robru: I think dh checks to see if there are multiple binary packages defined in the control file. If so, then by default, debian/tmp is used as the temporary install location.
<TheMuso> robru: If there is only one package, then the files are just put into debian/binary-package-name.
<TheMuso> robru: You may need to tell dh_install to use a different location to dump files for each binary package.
<robru> TheMuso, oooooooh, ok. what I'm doing is trying to build two different binaries (with different ./config opts) from a single source tree, and then dh_install is just dumping the results of both into the same debian/tmp, one clobbering the other. so I guess I'll have to use the -P option to force it to build in separate tmpdirs to avoid clobbering each toehr
<robru> TheMuso, heh, yeah.
<robru> TheMuso, thanks
<TheMuso> robru: np.
<robru> TheMuso, for some reason I was expecting debian/tmp to be used for a single binary package, and that if you had multiple packages it would be smart enough to start using debian/binary-package-name but I guess my situation seems to be opposite of what the debian developers were anticipating (multiple different builds VS. one build split into separate packages)
<TheMuso> robru: Yeah, but thats what overrides are for right, to deal with those odd situations. :(
<TheMuso> s/:(/:)
<robru> TheMuso, yeah for sure, just a matter of correcting my expectations. was confused about why it was doing certain things certain ways
<TheMuso> Right.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, ping
<darkxst> pitti, Laney https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1172105
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172105 in systemd (Ubuntu) "org.freedesktop.login1.PowerOff() call doesnt work" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> darkxst: duped to bug 1171504, that one already has a patch
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171504 in systemd (Ubuntu) "org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.PowerOff doesn't work" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171504
<pitti> (just blocked by freeze)
<pitti> darkxst: ah, pretty much the same patch as Laney wrote :/
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> pitti, no luck with the suspend on lid close bug though, it really looks like it should be handled by logind but doesnt
<pitti> darkxst: right, we need a bug for this
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1160995
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1160995 in Ubuntu GNOME "Suspend isn't triggered by lid close" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> darkxst: adjusted to be on my May queue
<pitti> darkxst: if you want to fix that in raring, I think it's a lot easier to just call .Suspend from the power plugin
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter_: if you're feeling lucky try the new touch branch
<pitti> I expect the systemd patch to be quite intrusive, as we have to introduce listening to evdev, etc.
<mlankhorst> dont add patches on top of it, it shouldn't be needed
<darkxst> pitti, ok, can do that easy enough
<darkxst> pitti, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1172062
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172062 in systemd (Ubuntu) "network manager icon does not correctly display status" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> darkxst: do you have ConsoleKit installed?
<pitti> argh, phone
<darkxst> pitti, yes
<darkxst> pitti, not sure how, systemd session tracking ever worked, given the broken configure.ac
<pitti> darkxst: did you rebuild it to use logind?
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+archive/logind has packages for dbus and NM (you'll need both for NM)
<darkxst> pitti, yes I just rebased your packages against the current raring versions
<darkxst> well for NM
<darkxst> and pulseaudio also
<tkamppeter_> mlankhorst, are there .deb packages anywhere of this branch? Is it 1.13 or 1.14?
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter_: just the git branch, the debian packaging of 1.14 xserver will work on it
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien !
 * pitti aime le soleil
 * seb128 aussi
<seb128> 21°C sunny forcasted today, 24°C sunny tomorrow, 13°C rainy friday, 8°C rainy saturday
<didrocks> hey seb128, pitti
<pitti> so *just* when it starts to get really nice, we go to California
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> pitti, it's "8°C rainy saturday" that you call really nice? ;-)
<seb128> it seems like it's going to be ~15°C and rainy all week next week here
<pitti> well, at least for the next few days
<seb128> yeah, this week is great ;-)
<pitti> oh, it doesn't actually seem to be that warm in Oakland either
<seb128> I should get some icecream this afternoon
<pitti> 10 (night) to 19 (day) degrees
<seb128> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/94607
<seb128> has 21-24°C next week
<seb128> which is just perfect
<pitti> indeed
 * didrocks is going to enjoy today and tomorrow on the balconey, surely
<darkxst> pitti, any idea why systemd fails to build on ppa? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138154145/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.systemd_198-0ubuntu11~raring1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> darkxst: I didn't see that one yet; perhaps that sched_prio test doesn't work in kvm in general, or it's just a glitch?
<pitti> I certainly built systemd in my logind PPA, but I think that was before runnign the tests during build
<darkxst> pitti, ok I will just disable the tests then
<pitti> darkxst: just append a || true after the "make check"  call in override_dh_auto_test?
<darkxst> pitti, ok
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, good morning
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, hey
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo, wie gehts?
<mvo> seb128: gut, danke!
<mvo> seb128: how are yoU?
<seb128> mvo, I'm good, thanks ;-)
<seb128> mvo, I tested your small patch for s-c/unity-app-lens ddtp translations, works fine here ... will you submit a mr for it?
<mvo> seb128: cool, will do
<mvo> seb128: thanks a bunch!
<seb128> mvo, danke
<seb128> mvo, I was looking a bit at the preview and had some extra small questions
<mvo> seb128: sure
<seb128> 1- where is stored the license info? in the xapian db?
<seb128> in what format? is that a flag or text?
<seb128> that's not translated in the ui atm, I wonder if there is a way to get it out translated or if the lens should just do
<seb128> if strcmp(license, "free); then license = _("Free")
<seb128> or something
<mvo> seb128: give me a sec (or two) and I check
<seb128> mvo, danke
<seb128> mvo, and second question was: where do you get the "installed on" info from? it's displaying "None" for quite some apps for me
<mvo> seb128: ok, once I wrote the MP I will look at this as well
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> mvo, feel free to ignore me if you are work or other stuff to do, there is no hurry ;-)
<seb128> mvo, I just tracked some code bugs in the lenses and unity to fix some of the translation issues in the preview code and hit those on the way
<mvo> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/software-center/fix-data-provider-i18n/+merge/160565
<mvo> seb128: I would never ignore you :)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<darkxst> pitti, more fun I guess :( Rejected:
<darkxst> Orphaned debug packages: udev-udeb-dbgsym 198-0ubuntu12~raring2 (amd64), udev-dbgsym 198-0ubuntu12~raring2 (amd64), systemd-dbgsym 198-0ubuntu12~raring2 (amd64)
<pitti> darkxst: can you please ask in #u-devel about this? infinity might know what's going on there
<Sweetshark> moin everyone!
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
<Sweetshark> seb128: So LO 4.0.3 is likely getting tagged today. _If_ we SRU anyway for bug 1085169, I wonder if we should carry that along as it brings along some ~100 fixes: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Releases/4.0.3/RC1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085169 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Menus Stop Working even with libreoffice>=1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 and indicator-appmenu>=12.10.3-0ubuntu2.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085169
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: hah, while I have one of you gnome guys here: bug 1153350 comment 16 suggests it is a gnome 3.6->3.8 update regression. Any suspicions or hint at what it might be?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1153350 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice4 Global Menu Items Do Not Highlight on Mouse Hover" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153350
<mlankhorst> wait, I'm gnome now?
<mlankhorst> sorry to disappoint you :-)
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: hrhr, everyone ever having used glib is a gnome guy from my POV ;)
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: k, nevermind
<mlankhorst> I'm on the other side of X
<mvo> seb128: sorry for the delay - so just to clarify, even with my patch the "Free" is not translated?
<mvo> seb128: the installed-on is taken from /var/log/apt/history.log, so very old entries will not be there
<mvo> seb128: I need to double check, but do you get very new entries?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, can I install xserver 1.14 simply into a Raring system without half the system getting uninstalled (or replaced by highly unstable packages of the next generation)?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, the branch does not build on my Raring system, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597997/
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, the Debian packaging of xorg-server I have taken from xorg-server_1.14.0-0ubuntu0.1 from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging, I have taken the source package and uupdated to the GIT branch.
<mlankhorst> just wipe 02 patch
<mlankhorst> 02_hide_panoramix_symbol.diff will not apply, and is unneeded
<mlankhorst> I don't see why you would lack  hw/xfree86/common/xf86Module.h though
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I did the packaging of the .orig.tar.gz wrong. Rebuilt it, retrying ...
<mlankhorst> ah, I just build from git directly :-)
<mlankhorst> debuild -b, or if I need a source package..
<mlankhorst> alias git-bpx='git-buildpackage --git-upstream-branch=upstream-experimental --git-upstream-tree=branch --git-ignore-branch --git-ignore-new --git-no-pristine-tar'
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, my git has no debian/ directory. Are you in the same branch as me?
<tkamppeter> ls
<mlankhorst> it doesn't, but you can copy it over
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I am starting over with everything now, re-downloading cleanly and retrying ...
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I tried the debian of xorg-server_1.14.1-0ubuntu0.1 from the PPA but there os-use-libunwind-to-generate-backtraces.patch deos not apply. From which package version did you take the debian/dir?
<mlankhorst> just drop it
<mlankhorst> that's upstream
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, yes, now it builds.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I think, now I have the path. I will cleanly re-download everything and start over ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, sorry I was out for some errand and lunch
<seb128> Sweetshark, we should SRU 4.0.3 directly imho
<seb128> Sweetshark, about the indicator bug, try pinging larsu and attente
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: but looks like it still triggers a bug for me in the first touch I do :-)
 * mlankhorst practiced
<seb128> mvo, hey, my turn to be delayed :p
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, what bug? Does it simply stuck down the left button as stock Raring does?
<mvo> seb128: no worries
<mvo> seb128: i have a meeting soon too but some minutes left
<seb128> mvo, the license seems still untranslated to me
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: yeah, but fixing that was kind of the point of that branch
<mlankhorst> ah well!
<mlankhorst> it no longer corrupts or leaks memory any more, at least
<seb128> mvo, history.log ... does it count upgrades?
<seb128> mvo, my laptop is an years old install :p
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, so the branch contains a lot of shots at the bug but no hit at all?
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: no it does fix a lot of cases, just not the one I'm hitting
<mlankhorst> I tried making sense of the touch code myself.. lets just say it's complicated
<seb128> mvo, the oldest entry in history.log.gz* is 2012-07-02 for me
<seb128> mvo, and my install is from 2010
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, Now I am stuck with http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598089/
<Sweetshark> seb128: k, thanks!
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, perhaps the solution for touch on the desktop is Wayland or MIR. Perhaps X has grown too complicated to add this new technology ...
<mlankhorst> nah it was layered wrongly, that's all
<mlankhorst> And yeah lets just throw away everything to end up with something unproven, untested and not debugged instead because 1 thing is wrong, makes sense.. ._.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: well something is still messed up there, I'm fairly sure video abi is not 7, and input abi is not 9..
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, next try, I forgot to switch the branch, I hope in some days I will not forget anything of this complicated build sequence ...
<mlankhorst> http://people.canonical.com/~mlankhorst/xorg-server_1.14.1-0ubuntu0.2.diff.gz
<mlankhorst> git checkout ubuntu+1; git merge whot/touch-grab-race-condition-56578-v2; git checkout whot/touch-grab-race-condition-56578-v2 .; git checkout HEAD debian ChangeLog; git commit; dch 'yadda yadda'
<mlankhorst> something like that
<mlankhorst> and then git-bpx -S to create the diff
<tkamppeter> I am compiling now, finally!
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, ^^
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I did
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, git clone ... to get the GIT
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, git checkout -b ... ... to switch to the branch
 * mlankhorst only has 1 xserver git tree
<mlankhorst> you can have multiple remotes in 1 git tree
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, emacs configure.ac, to allow inputproto 2.2.99
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, cp -a ../../ ...  /debian . to get a debian/ directory
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, emacs debian/control to allow inputproto 2.2.99
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, emacs debian/patches/series to exclude the upstreamized patch
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, debuild -b and it is building.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, compiles bug breaks after compiling as follows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598177/
<mlankhorst> oh right
<mlankhorst> git log > ChangeLog, done..
<mlankhorst> or touch ChangeLog, it doesn't matter
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, trying to build again ...
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, where do I have to apply the patch http://people.canonical.com/~mlankhorst/xorg-server_1.14.1-0ubuntu0.2.diff.gz?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, in which directory/branch/repo do I have to be to run "git checkout ubuntu+1; git merge whot/touch-grab-race-condition-56578-v2; git checkout whot/touch-grab-race-condition-56578-v2 .; git checkout HEAD debian ChangeLog; git commit; dch 'yadda yadda'"
<mlankhorst> http://people.canonical.com/~mlankhorst/xorg-server_1.14.1-0ubuntu0.2.diff.gz
<mlankhorst> repost, but grab that, apply that to 1.14.1, fixup inputproto, done..
<mlankhorst> it was the result of me doing pretty much that
<mvo> seb128: sorry, meeting again, I look at why its untranslated
<seb128> mvo, thansk
<mvo> seb128: as for the history-its only kept for ~6 month iirc via logrotate :/
<mvo> seb128: one more question, is it normal that I don't have virtual desktops anymore after the raring upgrade?
<seb128> mvo, no
<mvo> seb128: I "fixed" it via the unity tweak tool
<seb128> mvo, it's normal for new installs, not upgrades
<mvo> seb128: oh
 * ogra_ had the same 
<seb128> mvo, oh, if you never changed your settings and were on the 2x2 default it might be normal
<seb128> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i thought so
<seb128> we don't overwrite user settings
<mvo> seb128: yeah, never changed my setting
<ogra_> well, you do ... for the ones i never changed :P
<seb128> but if you didn't set a specific value and were using the default you get the new default
<mvo> seb128: 2x2 is fine for me
<seb128> right
<seb128> mvo, you can enable them back from system settings, appearance
<mvo> its ok, I don't mind (too) much, it was just unexpected, maybe worth noting in the upgrade notes or something
<ogra_> i wonder if we can actually keep that habit in the converged world
<mvo> seb128: aha, indeed, under "behavior", i overlooked this earlier
<ogra_> might be that we need to start transitioning user settings on upgrades of phones
<ogra_> (sounds like a good bar topic at the sprint :) )
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, buy some drinks and we can discuss it ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> will do
<seb128> ogra_, as an user there are some settings I would not be happy to have to reconfigure after every upgrade
<seb128> the number of workspaces being one :p
<seb128> keybindings being another one
<ogra_> well, but what if i was happy with the default and didnt change it
<ogra_> it is confusing that it suddenly changes
<seb128> right
<seb128> our golden rule by then was to never mess with user settings :p
<ogra_> right
<pitti> Laney: ah, thanks for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/suspend-hibernate-upower-logind
<pitti> Laney: count me in with helping out, but I propose to stage this after the logind transition
<pitti> (during which a good chunk of the upower rdeps will already be handled)
<seb128> that might be another topic for next week
<ogra_> did we plan to have another cobvergence power meeting too ?
<ogra_> *con
<pitti> I didn't hear about one
<ogra_> seems related
<pitti> but this was certainly discussed there, yes
<ogra_> well, we probably should
<pitti> to reduce the number of plumbing daemons
<ogra_> yeah
<pstolowski> mvo: ping
<attente> Sweetshark, comment #16 seems to say upgrading to gnome 3.8 fixes it
<Sweetshark> attente: whops, indeed. so the bug does not reproduce in quantal, but it does in plain raring, but is gone again with gnome 3.8?
<Sweetshark> attente: does that give you any clue?
<attente> Sweetshark, not really, i'll purge the desktop ppa to see if that reproduces
<attente> ok, i see it now
<Laney> pitti: yeah, they don't need to be entangled
<Laney> doesn't remove a daemon though, of course
<rickspencer3> hey seb128, Laney what's the word on the street regarding the release tomorrow?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have built xserver 1.14 now, but it seems not to be compatible with lightdm, "sudo restart lightdm" says "lightdm start/running, process XXX" but the screen stays black.
<gema> rickspencer3: it sounds to me like it's going well
<rickspencer3> hi gema
<gema> hello
<Laney> hey rickspencer3, I'm not too connected with the street myself but it should go down well
<Laney> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds isn't too bad
<gema> it's quite good
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: probably some abi incompatibility, just dig through your xorg log
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have run "startx" on a console of the machine and there I get the error "(EE) module ABI major version (13) doesn't match the server's version (14)". Does this mean that the whole distro needs to be rebuilt for the new X ABI generation?
<Laney> didrocks is quite in touch with the french forum so he might know what those guys are thinking
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey, release seems to be mostly fine/on track
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> good news
<rickspencer3> seb128, I replaced 12.04 on my newer laptop yesterday
<rickspencer3> I did a full reinstall
<rickspencer3> I had been running 13.04 on my slow desktop and netbook
<rickspencer3> on this computer, it flies
<rickspencer3> it's fine on my slow 'puters, but on this one ... wow
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: are you using nvidia drivers?
<Laney> Getting an SSD was the best single upgrade I've ever done
<Trevinho> rickspencer3: great to read!
<ogra_> ++
<Laney> unity is zippy as anything on it
<Trevinho> rickspencer3: about bug 1087534
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1087534 in unity (Ubuntu Raring) "[regression] Corrupted blurred overlays" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087534
<Trevinho> rickspencer3: could you take with you your affected notebook in Oakland?
<rickspencer3> Trevinho, absolutely
<rickspencer3> in fact, it will be my only 'puter :)
<rickspencer3> I like to travel light
<rickspencer3> keeps us honest
<Trevinho> rickspencer3: oh... and we need to break it :D
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, no, my system has an i7 with on-chip Intel GPU.
<rickspencer3> Trevinho, well, maybe we can break it with a USB key
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> (as in make a USB key to boot it for testing)
<seb128> Trevinho, rickspencer3: I'm upgrading my 10v to raring, if that has the issue I will bring it as a test box
<Trevinho> rickspencer3: yeah, what we need is to bisect nux to find at which revision this problem started...
<tjaalton> tkamppeter: install drivers from ppa:canonical-x/x-staging
<tjaalton> tkamppeter: and unity
<Trevinho> rickspencer3: and afaik that's the only netbook affected in the team
<rickspencer3> Trevinho, ack
<Trevinho> great
<tkamppeter> tjaalton, mlankhorst, which drivers do I need? I have loaded now intel for the GPU, kbd for the keyboard, mouse for the external mouse and synaptics for the laptop touchpad. Which one do I need for the multitouch screen and which additional ones do I need?
<mlankhorst> you just evdev, synaptics, and intel
<mlankhorst> mouse and kbd are unneeded
<tjaalton> unused even
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, yes, these three drivers make the UI of lightdm working again.
<tjaalton> you also need unity from the ppa, or it won't load
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, lightdm UI, internal mouse, external mouse, real keyboard, onboard, and touch work.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, tjaalton, now I will install unity and afterwards I will log in.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, tjaalton, I have installed unity, libunity-core-6.0-5, unity-common, and unity-services from the PPA, restarted lightdm again, and logged in, now I get only the background image, no launcher and no top bar. After a minute or so I got a crash report from compiz. Clicking OK on it lets the crash report (without decorations) disappear and nothing happens.
<mlankhorst> .. how much do you have installed with --force all?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, tjaalton, also no right-button menu when clicking the right button of the internal or external mouse. Mouse pointer is there and can be moved by internal and external mouse and by touch.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, no --force used at all. All PPA packages and all X packages built by me installed seamlessly.
<mlankhorst> well just updating to the ppa should just work
<mlankhorst> apart from the xserver which would require a manual rebuild, but that's about
<mlankhorst> it*
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, tjaalton, I did not install any Unity packages with 2d in their names and I did not install unity-autopilot, as I did not have installed tyhese packages before, nor I installed any -dev or -dbg packages.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: I mean why wouldn't just enabling that ppa work?
<mlankhorst> try it, then dist-upgrade
<mlankhorst> when we say enable that ppa it's because at least of 3 of the problems you've hit until now would have not happened had you simply installed that ppa before trying to build first (inputproto fix, libs required for unity, manual unity installation, abi versions of drivers)
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I tried the minimum-invasive approach, by installing a number of packages as small as possible.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Hi
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, so I upgrade to the PPA now, check whether trhe system works with it and then I uupdate the xserver package to the GIT branch.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: well in this case it was better to just install the ppa, fwiw you were lakcing libxi/libxfixes from there
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, a simply update to the PPA makes X and Unity working again, now all based on 1.14.
<mlankhorst> yeah, the xserver debs you created should still work though
<mlankhorst> input/video abi wasn't bumped for that git tree
<mlankhorst> install xserver-common, xserver-xorg-core core-dbg and -dev
<balloons> mhall119, there's a terminal app now for ubuntu touch?!
<balloons> I'm sold.. pls I wantz now
<mhall119> balloons: yeah, should be in the PPA soon
<mhall119> it's rough, but still so nice to have
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, hello
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Hey!  Who is responsible for merging https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/duplicity/fix-1161599/+merge/159849 ?  I think this would quite a few users who back up to U1 and would be a great SRU candidate.
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, one of the duplicity developers, including the guy who approved you.  He must have just forgot
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, but I can merge it for you
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Ah, ok.  Thanks!
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have now installed xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core of my build before updating to the PPA but not the -dev and -dbg as I did not have installed this before.
<mlankhorst> ok that should be good enough then
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, After that I have restarted lightdm and logged in. I can navigate by touch without problem after many (~20) left clicks no stuck button.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I tried also the onboard-based right click which leads to immediately getting stuck, It still does not work, but at least I do not get a stuck left button.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I start onboard, then Firefox, in Firefox I visit an arbitrary site and click the URL bar to pop up onboard.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: touch screen right?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, all touch, "click" is tapping with the finger onto the screen.
<mlankhorst> sounds about right
<tkamppeter> In onboard I click the button with the mouse pointer pointing to the upper right so that this button gets light grey.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, then I click somewhere onto the web page, where there is no link.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I expect a menu popping up, what I get is no reaction, but at least I do not get a stuck left button.
<mlankhorst> on my nexus 7 i managed to get it stuck in a single click :p
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, if I do the onboard-based right click on a link, the link gets followed instead of a menu popping up, meaning that the right-click facility is ignored and the tap is interpreted as left click.
<mlankhorst> is that new?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, this is the first time trying 1.14 for me. Before I had used 1.13 of Raring with the patches which I mentioned in the bug report. That made the left click reliable and the right click made the butoon getting stuck immediately.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, right click with the internal or external mouse works.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, State of the art of 1.14, touch-grab-race-condition-56578-v2 branch from GIT, is that tapping the touch screen does not lead to a stuck button any more, left click is absolutely reliable and right click via onboard does not work.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, you mean that on your N7 you get the GIT branch, which says it has the stuck button fixed, stuck with the first click?
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: I'm just more skilled at locking things up ;P
<mlankhorst> try hitting the dash icon, then release finger just a little and hit it again
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I do not get it stuck even quickly rapid-firing on the dash icon.
<mlankhorst> mm I didn't really rapid fire, I did have valgrind though :P
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, probably I do not get into that timing issue as I am in "real-live" mode, running the stuff without valgrind.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have downloaded the source package for xorg-server_1.14.1-0ubuntu0.1 from the PPA now and applied your patch xorg-server_1.14.1-0ubuntu0.1, downloaded a few minutes ago. It does not build on my PPAed system, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598641/.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: ignore, that was my own attempt
<mlankhorst> it's identical mostly
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, but how can I deactivate the check then so that it simply builds?
<mlankhorst> it's not any different from what you just build yourself
<mlankhorst> so please dont
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, OK.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, so I simply leave it as it is now and update if there are updates on the bug report or on the PPA.
<mlankhorst> you can leave a message on the fd.org bug if you want
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, this is whjat I did now, see https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56578
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 56578 in Server/Input/Core "race condition with active/passive grabs when opening menus with touch" [Normal,Assigned]
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, thank you very much for the help on upgrading to 1.14. This way I can follow the development now.
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> attente, hey, did you get anywhere with that libreoffice/appmenu issue?
<attente> seb128, still looking into it
<seb128> attente, it's larsu's fault
<seb128> attente, it's due to https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity/panel-service-menu-style-fix-again/+merge/151329
<seb128> attente, at least I think (just tried with the binary from before that commit was merged, and it doesn't have the bug)
<seb128> attente, I hope that helps you as a pointer ;-)
<attente> seb128, that looks very helpful, thanks!
<seb128> attente, yw
<larsu> seb128: the code I removed there was a workaround anyway... what's the bug attente is trying to fix?
<attente> larsu, it's to do with the highlighting of the menu items in libreoffice
<larsu> attente: interesting. My patch fixed exactly that problem for the indicators...
<larsu> attente: so if you find a solution, please test whether it doesn
<larsu> ... doesn't break indicators
<seb128> larsu, hey
<seb128> larsu, your patch broke gtk 3.6/libreoffice to fix gtk 3
<seb128> .8
<seb128> larsu, since we didn't land the new gtk in raring we have broken menus for libreoffice
<larsu> seb128: ugh :-(
<seb128> larsu, I'm suggesting we revert in the raring unity branch and keep it in trunk
<larsu> seb128: sounds good to me
<seb128> we will land gtk 3.8 next cycle for pretty sure (the only blocker I know about is overlay scrollbars working only once)
<GunnarHj> Will next release be 13.10? I have never seen any conclusion from the discussions on rolling releases etc.
<GunnarHj> seb128: ^
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes
<seb128> GunnarHj, conclusions are on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-March/001566.html
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks, Seb. Guess that should be annonced somewhere, or...?
<seb128> GunnarHj, that's a good point
<seb128> stgraber, ^
<stgraber> seb128: that e-mail was sent at the request of the news team, so I'm pretty sure the announce was forwarded to the fridge, weekly news, ... the usual places. The minutes of the TB meeting were sent to ubuntu-devel-announce and we made the needed changes on the wiki (support duration) and I believe the 13.04 announcement will clearly say it's supported only for 9 months.
<seb128> GunnarHj, ^
<seb128> stgraber, sorry, I read the infos a few times on a few places but didn't pay attention of what the places were
<seb128> stgraber, but it seems it was properly communicated
<seb128> stgraber, so, unping
<seb128> ;-)
<stgraber> seb128: well, the problem is that various websites picked up the discussion on ubuntu-devel as being an announcement which it clearly wasn't. From the TB perspective it feels a bit weird making a lot of noise saying "we changed nothing" :)
<GunnarHj> stgraber: Thanks for calling my attention to the fridge. ;-)
<sarnold> (though you did change something, the support lifetime, from 18 to 9 months..)
<seb128> seems like the security team care somewhat...
<seb128> ;-)
<stgraber> sarnold: true and I fully expect that change to be made pretty clear in the announcement
<sarnold> seb128: i'll be happier to retire hardy .. :)
<stgraber> *release announcement
<seb128> waouh, hardy, brings back memory
<sarnold> Yes. :) It was good for its time, but a lot of the packaging feels .. like there are special cases for no particularly good reason. Things have improved quite a lot in newer releases. :)
<AndChat690900> Ma oe :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-25
<TheMuso> darkxst: Is there any particular reason why the Ubuntu GNOME remix images load straight into the language/install boot menu, and not pause a little while like the Ubuntu images do?
<TheMuso> darkxst: I would ask Jeremy, but he is not online atm.
<darkxst> TheMuso, not sure, we don't actually touch any of the boot/installer stuff (apart from the ubiquity slideshow)
<darkxst> so it should be the same as Ubuntu really
<TheMuso> darkxst: Ok, well its not. If you were to boot a standard Ubuntu image, and then boot an Ubuntu GNOME image, you would notice that the Ubuntu iamge doesn't automatically bring up the language choice and the boot menu. There is a slight pause before the Ubuntu image boots directly into the try/install ubuntu ubiquity screen. If you were to press a key during this pause on the Ubuntu image, you would get what you get on the Ubuntu GNOME remix ima
<TheMuso> darkxst: I'll talk to Jeremy about it when I see him online next.
<darkxst> TheMuso, right, I see what you mean
<TheMuso> darkxst: The only reason why I mention it, is because it has accessibility implications WRT the easse of installing with Orca et al.
<darkxst> TheMuso, I will look into a bit later, but I guess its too late now to fix for the release
<TheMuso> darkxst: Yeah unfortunately.
<pitti> Good morning
<darkxst> pitti, good morning
<darkxst> pitti, any idea how I can get debug logs from g-s-d (on login)? its either not starting, or crashing
<pitti> starting it from a shell doesn't crash?
<pitti> normally you can start an xterm session, start gnome-session in one, and gnome-settings-daemon in another
<pitti> or killall gnome-settings-daemon; gnome-settings-daemon in a running session
<darkxst> pitti, starting in a shell is fine
<pitti> and nothing in .xsession-errors either, I presume?
<pitti> normally output goes there
<darkxst> no I don't see any output in there
<pitti> if you want debugging, you need to run everything under G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<pitti> you could define that in /etc/environment temporarily, or in your ~/.profile
<pitti> but at at least a warning or two usually appears in .xsession-errors
<pitti> (gnome-settings-daemon:2280): color-plugin-WARNING **: There is no colord server available
<pitti> I have that one at least
<pitti> darkxst: a deeper hack: replace /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon with a shell script that does something like this:
<pitti> #!/bin/sh
<pitti> G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon.real "$@" > /tmp/gsd.log 2>&1
<pitti> (and rename the binary accordingly)
<darkxst> pitti, oh its trying to connect to the shell dbus
<pitti> and that isn't running yet?
<darkxst> I am running it in unity right now
<pitti> but it sounds like it should handle that gracefully
<darkxst> and unity spoofs the dbus name "org.gnome.Shell"?
<darkxst> pitti, (gnome-settings-daemon.real:1785): media-keys-plugin-WARNING **: 0: Cannot invoke method; proxy is for a well-known name without an owner and proxy was constructed with the G_DBUS_PROXY_FLAGS_DO_NOT_AUTO_START flag
<darkxst> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Error sending message: Broken pipe (g-io-error-quark, 44). Exiting.
<pitti> ek, indeed
<darkxst> pitti, something is triggering a SIGTERM, causing g-s-d to shutdown
<pitti> hm, could that be upstart? did you enable upstart sessions?
<darkxst> pitti, I am using normal upstart configuration
<pitti> well, that hasn't been enabled by default yet
<pitti> can you try without and see if that makes any difference?
<darkxst> how do I disable that?
<pitti> darkxst: I hear that ~/.cache/upstart/*.log should have logs then, do they show anythign interesting?
<pitti> how did you enable it?
 * pitti looks for jodh's blog post
<darkxst> pitti, I have not touched anything upstart
<pitti> http://ifdeflinux.blogspot.de/2013/04/upstart-user-sessions-in-ubuntu-raring.html
<pitti> ah, so you are not using session upstart then
<pitti> darkxst: so perhaps try the debugging wrappers around gnome-session and gnome-settings-daemon? perhaps session is killing it for some reason
<darkxst> ok will try
<darkxst> pitti, nope, can't see anything interesting in the gnome-session logs
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<murad> hello
<murad> 13.04 is still not out ????
<mlankhorst> can I disable sudo mail somehow?
<darkxst> Y
<sarnold> mlankhorst: a few guesses.. set mail_no_user off or set mailerpath to /bin/true or /bin/false
<mlankhorst> hm found it, I think
<mlankhorst> Defaults        !mail_badpass
<mlankhorst> same for the other mail flags
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel! ça va? pas trop le dos cassé avec le déménagement?
<jibel> Salut didrocks! Etonnamment j'ai le dos entier, merci :)
<jibel> bien content que ce soit terminé
<didrocks> j'imagine :)
<didrocks> ça s'est bien passé?
<jibel> didrocks, oui parfait. Il reste à tout déballer si je veux pouvoir m'habiller ;)
<didrocks> ahah, /me reminds himself to not do any hangout with jibel today :p
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> happy release day seb128!
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> didrocks, happy raring day ;-)
<BigWhale> I feel very raring today!
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va !
<seb128> hey BigWhale
<pitti> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<seb128> pitti, salut, oui, il fait beau ici, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: ici aussi, il y a soleil !
<pitti> le temps parfait pour le release :)
<seb128> oui ;-)
<BigWhale> hey seb. :)
<BigWhale> and the rest of the gang :)
<pitti> didrocks: veux-tu courier à nouveau la semaine prochaine ?
 * pitti waves to BigWhale
<didrocks> pitti: avec joie! J'espère que tu traineras seb128 pour qu'il vienne avec nous :)
<didrocks> pitti: je trainerai larsu aussi ;)
<pitti> didrocks: (ou est-il "à la semaine../au semaine" ?)
<seb128> no way I go running in Oakland
<BigWhale> I wish I had google translate plugin for xchat ... :>
<seb128> I don't like running in city, less so in not so nice ones
<didrocks> pitti: c'était très bien: "veux-tu aller courrir à nouveau la semaine prochaine"
<didrocks> seb128: there is a park
<seb128> and crazy people yelling at you in the street? ;-)
<didrocks> well, that's a small detail :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, "aller courrier" est mieux ?
<didrocks> pitti: "aller courrir", oui :)
<didrocks> courrier == mail
<pitti> seb128: non, c'était bon -- beaucoup de gens le font
<seb128> pitti, on verra, j'essayerai peut-être
<pitti> viens avec nous!
<seb128> Didier m'a dit que la gym a l'hotel n'est pas bien en plus
<pitti> seb128: il va être facile
<seb128> pitti, tu arrives à suivre Didier ? il s'entraîne tous les jours de l'année
<pitti> je ne vais pas courrier beaucoup
<pitti> seb128: no, we run together; he's nice with me :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> let's try
<didrocks> \o/
<pitti> "il est gentil avec moi" ?
<seb128> oui
<seb128> vous arrivez tous les 2 le dimanche ?
<didrocks> dimanche pour moi
<pitti> j'ai arriver à samedi soir
<seb128> pitti, ah, moi aussi
<pitti> seb128: ah, alors nous pouvons aller à San Francisco à dimanche ?
<seb128> oui
<pitti> \o/
 * seb128 donne l'accolade à pitti
 * pitti tu donne une accolade en retour
<pitti> "te"
 * pitti goes offline for a bit for some NM tests
<seb128> good luck ;-)
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, good morning, happy raring day!
<Laney> \o/
 * Laney starts spamming "is it out yet?" every hour
<darkxst> Laney, 'spamming' would be every minute!
<Laney> FINE, YOU ASKED FOR IT!
<seb128> Laney, ok, you do that, and I will do the "is the new serie open yet?" ;-)
<xnox> TheMuso: good spot. Probably grub/isolinux timeout is not in, or very short with a black screen =)
<Laney> seb128: We probably need to know what it's called first :P
<mlankhorst> morning
<Laney> o hai
<Laney> mlankhorst: cycled 35 miles last night, got lost and had to get a train home
<mlankhorst> hehehe
<mlankhorst> I have a pick up service for that! :D
<Laney> daddy?
<darkxst> Laney, don't you have a gps!
<Laney> only for emergencies!
<Laney> I did know where I was going but the getting lost made me too late
<mlankhorst> hehehe
<mlankhorst> Laney: yeah he has a bus, I can just put the bike in the back and leave it standing there
<Laney> heh
<mlankhorst> sometimes I do it the other way around too when he gets a flat tire
<darkxst> mlankhorst, flat tire? what is that, I havent had one ever since running tubeless ;)
<mlankhorst> don't worry, I'm sure your bike will still have a failure mode
<darkxst> mlankhorst, sure, and if that happens I will be walking, since not many roads where we ride
<Laney> yeah if it really came to it my cycle insurance includes pick up
<mlankhorst> psssh insurance for bikes
<darkxst> Laney, helicopter pick up?
<Laney> lolz
 * Laney does road cycling
<Laney> mlankhorst: you need it if you live where i do :p
<mlankhorst> I just made my bike look unattractive and valueless instead..
<darkxst> mlankhorst, that doesnt always work, but atleast my bike always looks clean, since its the same colour as the mud!
<mlankhorst> darkxst: plus it looks unique enough that nobody dares to steal it :-)
<darkxst> oh that wouldnt work here
<darkxst> the thieves here will steal it and try and sell it back to you!
<mlankhorst> so lets say you have a street view like http://goo.gl/maps/5DQsv
<mlankhorst> would you steal a bike that looks like any other or the one that makes you stand out a lot?
<seb128> xnox, what is the release-?-incoming tagged used for?
<seb128> xnox, I don't see it listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<Laney> seb128: to get it on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-r-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<xnox> seb128: the intention is to end up on the rls-*-tracking report. as per Laney. But I sometimes fail to spell the tag correctly.
<seb128> Laney, xnox: thanks, I had almost forgotten about that tracker
<Laney> oh you actually did 'release-'
<xnox> Laney: please correct the spelling to the right one =) i did ping bmurray to add those as official tags with auto-complete.
<Laney> no idea how that stuff works
<darkxst> pitti, any idea how I can get gdb attached to gnome-settings-daemon at login?
<seb128> what are you trying to get?
<seb128> why do you need attached at login?
<darkxst> seb128, gnome-settings-daemon 3.8 dies on login when running unity
<darkxst> but runs perfectly after logged in
<seb128> but apport doesn't give you a dump you can use gdb on?
<darkxst> seb128, nope, seems that g-s-d is shutting itself down
<seb128> if it does, gdb will not help you
<darkxst> seb128,  g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<darkxst> seb128, there is a SIGTERM signal atleast when running from gdm
<seb128> darkxst, do you get the issue if you run g-s-d in an empty session?
<seb128> like
<seb128> Xephyr :1
<seb128> DISPLAY=:1 gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> with dbus-launch in front if needed
<seb128> it might be a "start before gnome-session" or something
<pitti> darkxst: you could extend you debug wrapper to run xterm -e gdb ... g-s-d ?
<darkxst> I have never used Xephyr but it just gives me an empty window
<pitti> darkxst: are you sure that g-s-d is shutting *itself* down?
<pitti> darkxst: I thought you said something sent it a SIGTERM?
<darkxst> pitti, SIGTERM is only when launching from gdm
<pitti> darkxst: right, if you start Xephyr you just get an "empty" X server, you have to run stuff in it
<darkxst> ok a few warnings but otherwise fine
<seb128> ok, so it's not a "it needs other components to be ready when they are not"
<darkxst> apparently not, but something is causing it too shutdown
<darkxst> I can install the 3.6 ck built g-s-d and it survives login just fine (even though I am running logind)
<Laney> darkxst: what version of gsd are you using?
<Laney> I just dist-upgraded to gnome3 and gnome3-staging in a VM and I can still get unity
<darkxst> Laney, 3.7.91 (and 3.8.1)
<darkxst> you will get unity, but gsd is dead by the time you are logged in
<darkxst> so I added xterm to my debug wrapper, but it only shows up before the gdm session,
<darkxst> should the same gsd instance persist or does it get respawned on login?
<pitti> each session has its own gsd
<darkxst> that is what I thought
<darkxst> oh it comes up when I logout ;(
<pitti> WTH
<pitti> darkxst: I guess you need similar debug logs for gnome-session to determine if and when it starts g-s-d
<seb128> could it be that the gdm one doesn't exit and is running on the same display or something?
<ogra_> dont install logind backwards :)
<darkxst> seb128, maybe its just at the back of the stack and not visible
 * ogra_ guesses what you see going down and starting up is the DM g-s-d 
<ogra_> check which user owns the process
<seb128> ogra_, do you run gdm?
<ogra_> *processes
<ogra_> nope
<seb128> darkxst, does it happen if you start the session with startx?
<darkxst> seb128, right now startx fails to load the session
<darkxst> X is running though
<seb128> have an .xinitrc with "exec gnome-session" or similar?
<darkxst> seb128, do now, all I get is keyring prompt
<darkxst> seb128, I can only start gnome session with startx not ubuntu session
<seb128> weird
<seb128> pitti, did we end up having a flag or something in the apport reports that tell us if the issue happened in a session which is not the current one?
<seb128> pitti, I'm looking at https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/8198ebba906a1181a84ed08ff814f54c7c737ea3 (udisks2 segfault)
<seb128> pitti, on the corresponding launchpad bug you asked by then if the error was displayed on login
<pitti> seb128: for programs that run in the session we get XsessionErrors if the program that crashed and apport are running in the same session
<pitti> for daemons we won't, as something like udisks has no idea about user sessions
<seb128> right
<seb128> the comments suggest it's happening a login but also sometimes after trying to mount devices
<pitti> I keep getting dupes of that, but I never could reproduce it (and I tried for an hour or so)
<seb128> pitti, it's still ranked quite high on e.u.c for raring
<seb128> it's n°25 of raring errors for the last 10 days
<darkxst> seb128, anyway I am basically over this for today, I think my patch fixes the media key issues under unity (i.e reverts the legacy key grabber for unity). see gsd package here https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/logind
<darkxst> seb128, probably would be better to move that all into a seperate module, in the long term if you plan to leave it in gsd
<seb128> darkxst, great
<seb128> we probably wont keep it in g-s-d longer than for the next lts
<seb128> unity-next will probably handle keybindings like gnome-shell does for GNOME
<darkxst> yes that makes more sense, gnome-shell has a lot issues with special key grabs previously
<darkxst> s/has/had/
<desrt> seb128: hey
<desrt> good morning
<seb128> desrt, hey, how are you?
<desrt> okay
<desrt> seb128: i noticed you postponed some of my workitems
<seb128> desrt, right, raring has been released
<desrt> seb128: i was wondering if there is some search interface that lets me find all blueprints with my name on them for work items
<desrt> because i had completely lost track of those items
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~desrt/+upcomingwork
<pitti> ^ note that this won't show WIs for past milestones
<desrt> perfect.
<desrt> thanks :)
<pitti> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/u/desrt.html for that
<seb128> right, pitti beat me to it
<pitti> I have +upcomingwork as my first firefox tab, it's a great todo list
<seb128> desrt, if you remember, I got you added to some team last cycle so you would have that status.ubuntu.com page :p
<kenvandine> happy release day!
<BigWhale> kenvandine, same to you! :)
<seb128> kenvandine, good morning, happy raring day to you !
<kenvandine> i'm raring to go~
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> hey kenvandine, happy release day!
<didrocks> kenvandine: you reverted a lot of changes from cyphermox it seems, did you refresh before editing the blueprint?
<kenvandine> oh sigh... i didn't
<kenvandine> silly website...
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you have the email to reconcile? :)
<kenvandine> no
<cyphermox> kenvandine: sorry, I didn't know you were editing it too :)
<cyphermox> doesn't matter, I'll go back and re-do any changes
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, sorry... :)
<cyphermox> that's the components thingy blueprint right?
<kenvandine> i wonder how many times i've done that to people
<cyphermox> delivering-touch-apps?
<kenvandine> i never considered needing to refresh the page :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, yes
<kenvandine> amazing... after living with evolution crashing hourly for months... i used geary all week without a single crash
 * kenvandine is happy
<cyphermox> haha
<cyphermox> can we fix evolution? how is it crashing?
<cyphermox> didrocks: speaking of the the same blueprint, isn't the icons merging done?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i don't recall the bug #, but the crash i was getting matched a bug that was like 2 years old
<desrt> mirrors are having a rough day :)
<kenvandine> desrt, happy release day!
<kenvandine> :-D
<desrt> kenvandine: same to you :)
<kenvandine> i'm happy launchpad seems to handle it better these days
<kenvandine> i remember jaunty, i couldn't do anything on launchpad all day
<didrocks> cyphermox: it should be yeah
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: I posted instructions on how to valgrind xserver on the bug
<czajkowski> kenvandine: be nice to lP :)
<kenvandine> czajkowski, i am... it works on release day now :)
<kenvandine> it didn't back then
<attente> seb128, hey, is there anything that needs to be done to revert that commit to fix the libreoffice bug?
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have seen the instruction. Do I nbeed to install all 30+ -dbg packages of X or only the ones concerning my hardware?
<mlankhorst> evdev-dbg, synaptics-dbg, libdrm*dbg and your video driver debug is usually enough
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, all set now. I have installed all -dbg packages you asked for, installed the script and linked it, and finally restarted lightdm, which came up much slower now.
<mlankhorst> ;P
<mlankhorst> well if it crashes you should have a full valgrind log at least
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, from now on I will attch the log file to the bug report whenever a crash happens.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, but there is one problem: When a crash happened X gets automatically restarted (I get the lightdm screen). Will this not delete the log?
<mlankhorst> it's appending, rather than overwriting
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, thanks, and how do I proceed if X gets stuck but does not crash? "sudo stop lightdm", grab log and attach to bug, "sudo start lightdm"? Or is the log useless when there was no crash?
<mlankhorst> just send a killall Xorg :p
<mlankhorst> you can use a debugger with valgrind too, but it's a bit more effort to set up
<mlankhorst> anyway I guess you mean the touch being stuck? not much you can do about that
<mlankhorst> only documenting how you got it stuck would be helpful
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, onboard stopped working since I am running under Valgrind.
<mlankhorst> mm, any useful warnings in valgrind¿
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, the Valgrind log so far is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601259/
<mlankhorst> sigh intel doesn't have valgrind enabled, nothing harmful  then :/
<seb128> attente, hey
<seb128> attente, do you agree the revert is right?
<seb128> attente, just filing a merge request against lp:unity/7.0 (that's the raring serie), can you do it?
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: only thing sort of useful is that activatekeyboardgrab/pointergrab, but it looks like libunwind info is missing there
<attente> seb128, the revert is correct
<rickspencer3> seb128, jasoncwarner, everyone ...
<rickspencer3> congrats on 13.04
<attente> ok, will file
<rickspencer3> It's my favorite Ubuntu yet
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks ;-)
<seb128> attente, ok, thanks
<mlankhorst> :o)
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, do I need to install a dbg package of libunwind?
<mlankhorst> nah
<mlankhorst> it was supposed to give a perttier backtrace
 * Sweetshark thinks about getting his saucy salamander in position ...
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, Now I have installed libunwind8-dbg and restarted lightdm, now onboard works.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: it doesn't matter, the backtrace suggested that you were hitting the same bug I was hitting..
<tkamppeter> Updated Valgrind log attached to the bug report.
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter: valgrind logs are not going to be useful, except for crashes
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have added some more comments to the bug report.
<steve_fi> is there any outstanding issues with the nvidia-310 proprietary drivers that would cause me to use acpi=off at boot time?
<steve_fi> and sorry, I forgot to include on 13.04
<seb128> tedg, Laney: you guys are familiar with libproxy? do you know why it spawn those shell processes to run pxgsettings and why those processes keep running?
<tedg> seb128, No, I'm not.  I was just noticing that thread.
<Laney> seb128: No, seems weird. I've got quite a few too
<Laney> We should look into why they don't get closed
<Laney> mmm, yeah, it appers to be some constantly running thing to notify clients of changes
<Laney> seb128: we could probably rewrite this to be a dbus service if necessary?
<Laney> seems pxgsettings is currently c/glib so it might not be too hard
<Laney> want to WI me for it?
<seb128> hum, got disconnected, I was saying
<seb128> Laney, tedg: ok, I wanted to check if you knew about it before looking, let me have a look
<stgraber> seb128: Laney volunteered ;)
<seb128> did he?
<Laney> basically
<stgraber> 16:20 < Laney> seems pxgsettings is currently c/glib so it might not be too hard
<seb128> Laney, thanks! ;-)
<stgraber> 16:20 < Laney> want to WI me for it?
<seb128> Laney, do you think you have the time this week?
<Laney> *this* week?
<seb128> Laney, if not I might have a look to it in the plane saturday
<Laney> oh, to investigate?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> well I kind of understand what it does
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm letting it for you
<Laney> if you just run the pxgsettings thing you have running on your system you can see
<Laney> it watches for changes and outputs them onto stdout
<Laney> and then libproxy reads those and presumably relays it to its clients
<seb128> it just seemed a good offline/flight hack, but I've other stuff to keep me busy so no worry ;-)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> that seems hackish
<Laney> Seems like you could replace that with a dbus service
<seb128> yeah, that would be nicer
<stgraber> library that spawns shell that calls C binary that opens other file which can be accessed over DBus, nah, not hackish at all ;)
<Laney> hey, maybe they've got a good reason ...
 * Laney runs
<stgraber> maybe ;)
<seb128> I start understanding why Josselin hates libproxy :p
<Laney> IIRC glib-networking even falls back to libproxy these days if it needs to
<Laney> so maybe most gnome stuff doesn't need to use libproxy explicitly
<Laney> ah
<Laney> seb128: see glib-networking/proxy/gnome/gproxyresolvergnome.c:307
<Laney> static gboolean
<Laney> g_proxy_resolver_gnome_is_supported (GProxyResolver *object)
<Laney> { return !g_strcmp0 (g_getenv ("DESKTOP_SESSION"), "gnome");
<Laney> }
<seb128> Laney, we should archive grep for "DESKTOP_SESSION"
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> libproxy/modules/config_gnome3.cpp:				&& string(getenv("DESKTOP_SESSION")) == "gnome"));
<seb128> similar issue
<Laney> well, that one checks for GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID in preference which means we're ok
<Laney> but AFAICT that glib-networking check is why it's falling back to libproxy and therefore pxgsettings
 * Laney test builds one with it fixed
<seb128> oh
<seb128> what would it use if that was not libproxy?
<Laney> reads it directly from gsettings i think
<seb128> Laney, you are right, that seems to fix it ;-)
<Laney> great
<seb128> Laney, do you know why glib-networking build-conflicts on itself? (that's annoying)
<seb128> ah
<Laney> no idea, maybe the testsuite?
<seb128> yes
<seb128>   * Add build-conflict about glib-networking itself (fails the test
<seb128>     suite).
<Laney> think we should SRU this?
<seb128> Laney, do you want me to open a bug?
<seb128> Laney, yes please
<Laney> yes
<Laney> seems like it was introduced in 2.35.3 which explains why it's new
<Laney>   * proxy/gnome: This is now only used in GNOME login sessions (as,
<Laney>     essentially, a more efficient version of the libproxy GNOME
<Laney>     backend); in non-GNOME sessions, gio will now fall back to the
<Laney>     libproxy plugin,
<Laney> seb128: I still see them coming from signon{d,ui} though - do you?
<seb128> Laney, I didn't restart those services, but they might use libproxy directly?
<Laney> they do
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib-networking/+bug/1172792
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172792 in glib-networking (Ubuntu) "should use the direct proxy resolver in unity sessions" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Laney, I've added SRU infos, I will let you deal with the patch/upload/upstreaming?
<seb128> not sure why they want to limit gsettings use to GNOME
<Laney> will do - but tomorrow morning or later tonight :-)
<seb128> Laney, no hurry, it's rather minor
<seb128> it doesn't break anything
<seb128> Laney, I did a quick follow up on the list as well
<Laney> great, cheers
<Laney> off climbing - see you tomorrow!
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<ogra_> dont fall !
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I got X crashing! log is attached to the bug report.
 * didrocks waves good evening
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I can reproduce the X crash now, see the bug report.
 * thumper wonders why he still has no sync indicator and no global menus
<thumper> lastest raring updates applied this morning
<jcastro>  ubuntu-desktop installed?
<thumper> I think so, let me double check
<thumper> I know I have indicator-sync installed
<thumper> but just not showing
<thumper> jcastro: yep, 1.299
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-26
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde
<bochecha_> hi, not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask, but I've noticed that apps.ubuntu.com doesn't show raring packages (I'd like to add an "Install to Ubuntu" button on my website pointing there, but my app is only available on 13.04+)
<darkxst> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<darkxst> yeh good, fixed the stupid gsd thing
<darkxst> hadess decided to remove Unity from the autostart desktop file
<darkxst> pitti, do you know why 48_register_client_before_idle_callbacks.patch exists in gsd? is it still needed?
<pitti> argh, what a silly and simple thing
 * pitti looks at the patch
<pitti> darkxst: it's in the changelog of 3.1.92-0ubuntu3
<pitti>     - Create the GDBusProxy for gnome-session synchronously, and then schedule
<pitti>       the RegisterClient call with a higher priority. This ensures that we
<pitti>       register with the session manager as soon as we start the main loop, and
<pitti>       before running any other idle callbacks
<pitti> that was chrisccoulson's patch, maybe he still knows what its upstream status is
<pitti> ah, part of bug 854101
<didrocks> salut pitti, bochecha_, darkxst! (should think about telling hi when joining)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854101 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "gnome-settings-daemon takes waaaaaaaay too long to start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854101
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> bochecha_: yeah, that's one of the reason oneconf doesn't work as well. I'm not sure who is in charge of the website nowdays
<bochecha_> didrocks: salut didrocks, I thought I'd come and annoy you with my issue :)
<darkxst> didrocks, hi
<didrocks> pitti: I'm good, thanks! yourself?
<bochecha_> what is oneconf?
<pitti> didrocks: feeling saucy today!
<didrocks> bochecha_: http://www.le-libriste.fr/2011/09/ubuntu-11-10-oneconf-un-outil-tant-attendu/
<didrocks> pitti: heh
<bochecha_> didrocks: seems to be maintained here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-webcatalog
<bochecha_> so not desktop I guess :0
<didrocks> bochecha_: seems you need to fetch noodles (Michael)
<darkxst> pitti, right, I don't think that is a problem anymore, I certainly havent noticed any slowness
<bochecha_> didrocks: any idea where he hangs in, and in what timezone I could ask him?
<didrocks> bochecha_: not sure where he hangs, but he's in the same timezone than France apparently
<didrocks> ah, Germany :)
<bochecha_> right, and it's 8am there, right?
<didrocks> yep
<bochecha_> ok, so I'll wait a bit, not to fall on him at wake up :)
<didrocks> ;)
<darkxst> will ubuntu stick with the system-config-printer or use the new printer panel?
<pitti> we have actually aimed at using the upstream panel for several cycles now
<pitti> but so far it hasn't been good enough
<darkxst> pitti, its quite good this cycle
<darkxst> although it kind of failed to add my old undiscoverable laserjet
<darkxst> as is in doesnt support JetDirect I guess
<darkxst> really, g-c-c "no talloc stackframe around, leaking memory"
<jibel> good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> happy (rainy) friday
 * didrocks joined on the rainy party
<BigWhale> Sunshine here.
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> and good morning.
<pitti> seb128: happy saucy day!
<seb128> pitti, hey, to you too, is it open yet? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: it exists in LP, but frozen, as usual :)
<pitti> and of course we can't start uploading before cjwatson lands his traditional vim upload :-P
<mlankhorst> YES WE CAN
<chrisccoulson> i wonder what my first upload will be? i'll give a penny to the first person who guesses correctly
<mlankhorst> hm you're not Sweetshark, so I don't think it will be libreoffice
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's going to be my fix for thunderbird for sure :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> hmmmmmmm -- compiz!
<chrisccoulson> hah
<mlankhorst> .. it's going to be libreoffice isn't it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, speaking of firefox, I start missing my integrated menus, the firefox one is annoying to us
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i can give you a build with the menus :P
<chrisccoulson> (or switch to nightly) ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's a conspiracy
<seb128> I'm not going to nightly :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is the build with menu called sudo apt-get install firefox/raring ?
<chrisccoulson> night is stable ;)
<chrisccoulson> *nightly
<chrisccoulson> d'oh
<chrisccoulson> my brain is not stable
<seb128> need beer?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> don't worry you will have some soon :p
<chrisccoulson> after breakfast? :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's 1am in Oakland ;-)
<chrisccoulson> ooh, seems upstream are starting to gradually land some more of the UX changes for australis now (there is a bookmark button on the navigation bar now)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what is australis?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the firefox UX redesign
<seb128> are they merging url bar and search fields? ;-)
<Laney> hey hey hey
<Laney> happy f-riday (not that we have exciting weekends planned :p)
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday to you too!
<seb128> Laney, what; you don't find planes exciting? :p
<Laney> hmm, not so much ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i think there's already an addon for that, as long as you're happy to send google every URL you type in the addressbar ;)
<pitti> TBH, if it comes to planes I prefer "boring" over "exciting" or "hectic" any time
<seb128> pitti, that's a good point
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, at least they provide me a good service ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I keep typing search in firefox url awesome bar, which somewhat works
<seb128> it does often land into a google search, it's just slower, it probably tries to use it as an url first and then fallback
 * didrocks is catching up the last months of movies on the plane, so it's exciting!
<Laney> i'll be lucky to get 5 hours battery out of my laptop
<pitti> didrocks: heh, good point; got a second battery for this?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm using the internal video system rather
<pitti> I planned on working through the next three series of "universal hyperbolic geometry", and do some reading (filled up my nook)
<didrocks> I don't have any g-c-c patch to do though :/
<seb128> didrocks, I can find you one today
<pitti> but with all my apt-cacher-ng/sbuild/adt-test setup I could actually continue working on the NM tests, too
<didrocks> seb128: well, it needs to be unity related :p
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I want power plugs in the plane ;-)
<darkxst> didrocks, external panels patch!
<darkxst> chrisccoulson, so can we get mozjs17 into Saucy?
<darkxst> infinity, for whats it worth gnome3-staging does have ddebs enabled, just  most of the packages have been copied across from other ppas ;(
<infinity> darkxst: Ahh, that would explain the oddity there.
<infinity> darkxst: Anyhow, I hope pitti and you solved the systemd issue?
<pitti> infinity: I know how to fix it for saucy with the next upload
<pitti> (already staged up in my local git tree)
<infinity> pitti: Feel free to upload that any time.
<pitti> infinity: can't, you or Colin didn't upload vim yet! :-)
<infinity> pitti: Oh, hah.  I'll do vim in a sec.  How did I miss that? :)
<pitti> infinity: but more seriously, there's some more things I want to upload to saucy
<pitti> infinity: (wrt. systemd)
<infinity> Where have our traditions gone?
<pitti> infinity: next week is "logind transition time"
<pitti> infinity: you already stole that from cjwatson in raring
<infinity> Remember the good ol' days when we all raced to get vim in and win the dak lottery?
<infinity> Good times.
<chrisccoulson> how do you get ddebs enabled for a PPA?
<pitti> yeah, after the umpteen days of dak copying stuff to the new release :)
<darkxst> infinity, yes got systemd to build with a few hacks to the packaging
<dpm> hey seb128 a quick question on compiz translation templates. I see the compiz source package has 2 templates 'compiz' and 'ccsm', but I'm a bit confused, as I thought ccsm was in universe. Do you have any idea why that template is there?
<seb128> dpm, that's a question for sil2100 or didrocks, but they merged the different compiz sources together in raring (or was it quantal)?
<seb128> ?)
<dpm> ok, thanks
<didrocks> yeah, compizconfig-settings-manager is built from compiz
<didrocks> the binary package is in universe on purpose though
<dpm> didrocks, ok, so I'll lower the priority of the 'ccsm' template in Launchpad. If I understand it correctly it contains the translations for the ccsm binary package and that's not installed by default, right?
<didrocks> dpm: exactly
<dpm> ok, thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<pitti> hah, friday afternoon, and I just got my last WI done for april \o/
<geser> pitti: do you have then no work till may? :)
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+upcomingwork is still not empty :)
<seb128> dobey, hey, did you notice that software-center has the most reported raring bug (over 1k report since yesterday)?
<dobey> seb128: on errors? or somewhere else?
<dobey> seb128: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/b8a5514dba8e42060c5ccd2876829b85edf7da09 <- that?
<seb128> dobey, on e.u.c and yes
<seb128> that one
<seb128> not sure if that's a pitti bog
<seb128> seems g-i-ish
<dobey> seb128: was there a pygobject or glib update? looks like something broke aptdaemon
<seb128> not recently
<seb128> but that bug has been on top of e.u.c for some time
<seb128> it obviously doesn't happen to everyone
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/1080736 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080736 in Aptdaemon "does not work with PyGObject 3.7.2: AttributeError: 'gi.repository.GObject' object has no attribute 'GObjectMeta'" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> Laney: that sounds like it
<seb128> shrug
<Laney> surely we have that in distro though
<Laney>  /usr/bin/python /usr/sbin/update-software-center --triggered /usr/share/locale-langpack
<Laney> is this something that happens on release upgrade?
<Laney> the code matches quantal's aptdaemon
<Laney> indeed s-c triggers this
<Laney> dobey: ^
<seb128> Laney, is that the quantal version being run before the end of the update or...?
<Laney> I guess so
<Laney> It could be triggered any time after the new langpacks are installed
<Laney> I wonder if bumping the Depends on python-gi to the fixed version would be enough
<seb128> Laney, what fixed version?
<dobey> i love when glib breaks API
<seb128> Laney, isn't the issue the other way around? new pygobject breaking it?
<seb128> dobey, it's g-i, not glib, no?
<Laney> no it's the old version being broken
<dobey> seb128: well, it's soemthing being exposed in introspection no longer being there
<Laney> and I guess the old s-c didn't hit this bug for some reason?
<dobey> seb128: i guess pygobject could be the cause here. i had to fix multiple things in twisted due to pygobject 3.7 changes
<dobey> Laney: the bug just didn't exist in quantal, if that's what you mean?
<Laney> I think pygobject changed and made aptdaemon's usage of non-public implementation details break
<Laney> so in fact bumping the deps might not be enough because the trigger can happen at any time :/
<Laney> ah, Breaks in aptdaemon, of course
<dobey> anyway, what's the way to fix this? make s-c pre-depends on the new aptdaemon?
<Laney> or python-gi → aptdaemon
<dobey> make python-gi breaks the older aptdaemon?
<Laney> right
<Laney> I think?
<Laney> pitti: ^ if you're still here, does this make sense to you?
<dobey> i guess it would work, since it should force the new aptdaemon to be installed?
<Laney> right
<Laney> to get this bug you must have the new python-gi and the old aptdaemon, so you've already got python-gi which means we can enforce that you need the new aptdaemon too
<Laney> although triggers being involved make it weird
<dobey> Laney: right. i see no harm in adding the breaks there, either way though.
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> I think we'll hit this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=671711
<ubot2> Debian bug 671711 in dpkg "dpkg: runs trigger processing even if depedencies are not satisfied" [Important,Open]
<Laney> a hairy dpkg bug that I found some time ago
<dobey> oh
<Laney> so, yes, the proposed fix is correct but I don't think it's sufficient given that bug
<Laney> for that you need to put some kind of guard in software-center to not run the trigger unless a new enough aptdaemon is installed
<Laney> or swallow the error, of course
<Laney> let me see if I can find my workaround...
<Laney> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-mono/packages/mono-tools.git;a=blob;f=debian/monodoc-browser.postinst;h=7300c7aa16ca70013efd7486bb2ae9c0657d03c6;hb=HEAD#l14
<Laney> it's all very sick
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> was this not found in upgrade testing?
<Laney> this is first I've heard of it :-)
<Laney> anyway, I'll leave it to you, but feel free to ping me for sponsoring :P
<dobey> first i've heard it too.
<dobey> i'm not entirely sure what to do about it
<Laney> I think the Breaks is good, but also make the error not trigger a crash report one way or another
<seb128> dobey, sorry for not having pinged earlier
<seb128> I assumed people were watching e.u.c and knowing about the most reported issues...
<seb128> seems like it's a wrong assumption
<Laney> either by making sure in the postinst with dpkg-query that you've got the right aptdaemon installed/configured or by patching update-software-center to not die on this error
<dobey> Laney: it's that second part i'm not sure about :)
<Laney> s/die/crash/ - you could cleanly fail maybe
<Laney> try: import AptCache except AttributeError: # ah shit, we got the broken aptdaemon sys.exit(1)
<Laney> or something?
<dobey> i definitely don't think that is the right fix. i'm all for better error handling in s-c (most of its bugs are because of unhandled errors), but this is a dependency of a dependency breaking API used by our dependency, and while crashing is not nice, i think trying to handle cases like that is excessive.
<dobey> Laney: also, that wouldn't fix the cases where people are actually getting the crash from the old version being run
<dobey> Laney: maybe we should also patch the aptdaemon in quantal with the fix?
<Laney> it's not broken in quantal, but I suppose you could patch it to be 'correct'
<dobey> Laney: well, it is if you end up with the new pygobject, but you still have old aptdaemon and software-center
<Laney> right, which happens when you start upgrading to raring
<Laney> anyway I'm not sure you can guarantee that people will have fully upgraded to quantal-updates before moving to raring
<dobey> right, which is why i don't think we can fix this only in raring
<Laney> FWIW my other suggestion is to do something like [ "$(dpkg-query -f '${Status}' -W python-aptdaemon)" = "install ok installed" ] && update-whateveritis in the postinst, in conjunction with the Breaks
<dobey> that's true. but i think we can push out updates so that when they do, at least the fix will always work, rather than only hoping that it works
 * Laney nods
<Laney> fixus maximus is something I can get on board with
<didrocks> maximus… old good times ;)
<dobey> Laney: can you add the breaks: to python-gi please?
<Laney> sure
<Laney> can you file a bug and assign me?
<qengho> Does anyone have an idea of what the problem is here?  It looks like gedit is on top, but didn't repaint.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173234
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1173234 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium's content doesn't respect z order, obscuring everything else" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> didrocks: good old days indeed
<Laney> what was that, karmic?
<didrocks> oh, even before I think…
 * Laney discovers that maximus is in Debian
<dobey> Laney: bug #1173249
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1173249 in pygobject (Ubuntu Saucy) "/usr/share/software-center/update-software-center:AttributeError:/usr/sbin/update-software-center@170:rebuild_database:get_pkg_info:/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/pkginfo_impl/aptcache.py@30:/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/client.py@70:__getattr__:__getattr__" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173249
<Laney> dankeschön
<Laney> haha google just texted me a reminder about the sprint
<Laney> thanks! I'd forgotten!
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch, and will prepare fixes as soon as i get back.
<jcastro> does anyone know if the tile window to the left/right with ctrl-super-left/right is a default feature? And if so, new for 13.04?
<racarr> Been around for a while :)
<seb128> jcastro, it was already in 12.10 iirc
<jcastro> well for a while it was ctrl-alt-numkeypad, I'm just trying to determine when we made that switch
<jcastro> seb128: yeah so ctrl-n, ctrl-super-left then ctrl-super-right in nautilus basically replaces the F3 people are complaining about.
<seb128> jcastro, if you want f3 full screen yes
<seb128> jcastro, most will argue that on a 26" screen they want a split nautilus on a third of the screen
<jcastro> this works well enough for most people I would think
<jcastro> I think moving the "tiling" out of apps and into the window manager is much nicer anyway. :)
<seb128> jcastro, well, if you use only fullscreen, yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128, shall we have a bet? my usb mouse will be working when i turn up in oakland, yes / no? :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it will not
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I pinged you a month ago to get details about that issue and a bug filed
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that's how i was going to bet too ;)
<seb128> but I'm not sure you pinged back
<seb128> and I forgot again :/
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i was going to respond and then got a new laptop instead
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried it on the new one yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when do you fly? tomorrow or sunday?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i fly at around lunchtime tomorrow
<seb128> cool
<chrisccoulson> so i'm leaving here quite early to travel to heathrow
<chrisccoulson> what about you?
<seb128> we can maybe get a beer together tomorrow evening then
<seb128> my plane is in the afternoon
<chrisccoulson> sure, sounds good :)
<seb128> I will land at 7:50pm
 * didrocks waves good evening
<didrocks> see you on Sunday or Monday for most of you ;)
<didrocks> safe flights
<bb_> hello? i am going insane trying to get 13.4 to actually run cron jobs.  help?
<tkamppeter> Will there be a name for 13.10? S... S...?
<bb_> im sure there will be.  every april is the .4 and every october there is .10
<Laney> methinks tkamppeter needs to follow planet ubuntu more closely
<bb_> anybody know how to make cron jobs actually run in 13.4?
<Laney> bb_: This isn't a channel for support I'm afraid - try #ubuntu
<bb_> anyone?
<bb_> ok thanks
<Laney> sure
<tkamppeter> Laney, found it, thanks.
<Laney> :-)
<doomlord> how complex would it be to patch unity to handle  workspace-switcher icon scrollwheel desktop switching (like the classic gnome pager)... and would such a patch be likely to make it into the mainline
<dobey> doomlord: #ubuntu-unity is a better place for unity questions
<dobey> Laney: ping. does this look correct to you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5605549/
<plars> anyone here who could take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-idle/+bug/1042659 ? I'm hearing several complaints that this may have been working for a while in quantal, but regressed again with raring
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042659 in telepathy-idle (Ubuntu) "telepathy-idle runs up to 100 % cpu usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> dobey: Looks plausible to me, yes. You should make clear that's a Debian bug number, and maybe say that it's to guard against breakage in python-aptdaemon.
<Laney> It also depends on the Breaks upload going in, which I'll try to do at some point, but not today.
<Laney> (That's so that python-aptdaemon isn't "install ok installed" when python-gi is in the middle of being upgraded)
<dobey> Laney: so this should be uploaded after the breaks: ? do i need to change dependencies in control too?
<Laney> dobey: Well, the Breaks is what helps the new guard to work. One issue that I think remains is that you aren't guaranteeing that the /new/ postinst triggered is being called.
<Laney> A Breaks to s-c << your-new-version will probably help with that.
<dobey> adding a breaks in software-center to break the old version?
<Laney> no, to python-gi to break both aptdaemon and software-center
<dobey> hmm
<Laney> If s-c is broken then its trigger won't be activated
<dobey> ok
<Laney> so you don't get the old raring version being triggered until python-gi and aptdaemon are fully installed
<Laney> I think that makes sense
<dobey> right, or the old quantal version, as has happened in some cases
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> it makes the upgrade and maintainer scripts happen in the right order
<Laney> Someone else will review this for sanity after it gets uploaded anyway
<dobey> right. i'd just like to make sure i have it as good as i can before i upload software-center
<Laney> sure, I'm saying that to myself more than you. :P
 * Laney packs
<dobey> so is that postinst change basically as good as it gets for what to do in software-center itself? if so i can go ahead and upload
<Laney> I'm actually wondering if you need that with the two Breaks
<Laney> This stuff hurts my head
 * Laney re-reads the debian bug
<Laney> Okay. Yeah, I think it's probably sane to do this and the two Breaks are the best we can do. I don't know the extent of this dpkg bug so maybe it won't completely solve the problem.
<dobey> i guess something is needed. it is possible to have a newer version from a PPA installed already when upgrading, so the breaks: wouldn't fix that
<Laney> The dpkg bug might mean that the old trigger happens anyway. But I don't know what we could hope to do about that.
<Laney> I suppose SRUing to Quantal too would help some
<dobey> Laney: anyway, i don't mean to keep you from packging for the sprint. should i upload software-center with this change? or should we wait and continue on monday morning?
<Laney> Do it. If you can do the Breaks upload to then it'll go faster. If not, I'll probably have some time tomorrow.
<Laney> s/to/too/
<dobey> ok
 * Laney goes back to hunting for the clipper card
<dobey> have a good trip
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-04-28
<Vanderson_> Guys if a bug in Launchpad already have a patch in the upstream, which status do I have to put in this bug? How can I link the patch?
<darkxst> Vanderson, you can add the upstream bug, with the "Also affects project" link
<Vanderson_> darkxst,  thanks I had no idea of this option :) Thank you
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-21
<pmcgowan> qengho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1308283
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308283 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Horizontal scrolling broke in Chromium 34" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> would be nice to pluck a fix if there is one
<qengho> pmcgowan: That's two down on my bug queue.
<pmcgowan> qengho, very good thanks
<dborin> faking my way through writing a simple appindicator
<dborin> are there python code examples for different appindicator icons and colors?
<dborin> having a hard time finding them for AppIndicator3 and Python
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-22
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> morning!
<mlankhorst> Laney: don't see a ping from you :P
<Laney> hallo
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> mlankhorst: hmm/
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you? had a good easter?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good thanks, just starting to get rested ;-)
<Laney> it was nice, went to the seaside and for walks / kite flying on the beach / fish and chips
<Laney> what about you?
<mlankhorst> ooh nice
<seb128> Laney, work days are good to rest right? ;-)
<Laney> there's more sitting down in those at least :P
<seb128> Laney, w.e was great, weather was mostly nice, some walking outside, some playing tennis, family gathering for eastern, some reading in the sun as well
<Laney> yeah the weather was great
<Laney> and today it's back to grey and rainy :(
<mlankhorst> hehehe yeah it was great weather
<mlankhorst> I had girlfriend's birthday on saturday eve, nice outdoors horseback ride sunday all day (it was sunny!), and monday i celebrated easter with family :)
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: you're just rubbing it in now we had rain for most of EAster! :(
<mlankhorst> :(
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: if you live in the UK you tend to just get used to ti
<czajkowski> *it
<mlankhorst> true
<Trevinho> seb128: Hi!
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, how are you? had a good w.e?
<Trevinho> seb128: very good, thanks... It has been a loong weekend, as also yeasterday was holiday here (was it also in France)?
<Trevinho> seb128: you?
<seb128> Trevinho, same here, great w.e ;-) yesterday was an holiday in France (and friday was one in my corner of France as wellà
<seb128> )
<Trevinho> cool
<Trevinho> seb128: anyway, I've been upgrading one of my friends' notebook from 12.04 in the past days, but I got some desktop-side issues: (1) old .gconf files were resetting at each restart the compiz gsettings setting (not sure that some script was trying to migrate them all the times), including the plugins list (=> unity not loading)... Removing them fixed the
<Trevinho> issue.
<Trevinho> (2) (maybe attente knows more about) Although my keyboard input settings should be fine, all the times I reboot, the english layout is used for the keyboard.
<seb128> back to work today though! ;-)
<Trevinho> just doing a "gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.input-sources current" gets things back to work
<Trevinho> although the value won't change from 0, but it probably notifies usd( is it?) to set the proper locale
<Trevinho> this one about locale was experienced also by another friend that upgraded by his own
<seb128> Trevinho, (1) is weird, do you still have the buggy config/are able to reproduce to get info or did you just resolve it?
<seb128> Trevinho, they use Unity right? (there is a known issue with ibus in !Unity sessions)
<Trevinho> 1) no, sorry I just removed the ~/.gconf files and all worked
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, unity
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, ibus should be disabled there
<Trevinho> let me check
<Trevinho> oh, no it's ruinning
<seb128> running or ruining, or both? ;-)
<mlankhorst> weee sru's
<Trevinho> seb128: sorry, running.,.. but yeah also probably ruining :D
<Trevinho> seb128: I've disabled it, let me check now..
<seb128> Trevinho, it's supposed to run, but not to screw input methods
<seb128> that's something happyaron should investigate
<seb128> happyaron, hey, going to look at that "ibus forcing qwerty" issue?
<seb128> Trevinho, did your friend ever tweak the ibus config? what keyboard layouts are configured in "text input" in settings?
<Trevinho> seb128: was this the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1284635 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> seb128: no at all, he's a newbie :), and the text input was only italian
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, that bug
<Trevinho> seb128: as said, just making gsettings notify that the "current" setting was changed, made things to fix
<seb128> Trevinho, does it fix it for good or do you need to do that at every login?
<Trevinho> I thought about adding an upstart job that does that for now, but removing ibus seems to fix it for now, and since he won't need it, I'll go for that
<Trevinho> seb128: every login
<Trevinho> seb128: somewhat random, but 90% of times it is needed
<Trevinho> seb128: it might be a race between two different gsettings clients?
<seb128> Trevinho, could be
<NoNameYet_xnox> i'm confused about bug #1301720 and i don't see anything special that ubiquity does/doesn't do to get the right behaviour post-install
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301720 in Ubuntu Trusty "[Text Entry] Missing English input in Simplified and Traditional Chinese default enviroment" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301720
<NoNameYet_xnox> can somebody who knows input methods / keyboard layouts better check what's going on with the two zh_* locales?
<seb128> NoNameYet_xnox, we have a name nowadays, "Ubuntu" ;-)
<qengho> Hah.
<NoNameYet_xnox> seb128: we have no development series name yet =) this is my protest.
<seb128> haha
<seb128> NoNameYet_xnox, we have quite some work on the LTS though, you can SRU meanwhile
<mlankhorst> just call it 14.10
<seb128> happyaron, ^ can you have a look to that bug?
<NoNameYet_xnox> mlankhorst: if only we opened the archive and started to accept uploads...
<seb128> NoNameYet_xnox, LTS, SRU!
<mlankhorst> yeah :P
<mlankhorst> join me in watching https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging/+build/5926490 build
<seb128> NoNameYet_xnox, I saw quite some ubiquity bug reports in the recently open bugs, I'm sure there is enough to keep you busy
<qengho> Ubiquity, Unity, we claimed the good U words already, says me.
<mlankhorst> *checks*
<seb128> qengho, Ubuntu as well ;-)
<qengho> Well, if we're straying into Xhosa of all things, we have plenty of languages to pick words from too.
<NoNameYet_xnox> hah - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/untitled
<qengho> untitled is a good bad codename.
<mlankhorst> and after that numbers
<qengho> My last team was heavy on spanish speakers, and they were disappointed we didn't have double-l as a code letter.
<mlankhorst> NoNameYet_xnox: but xnox is annoying for me too :P my brain keeps mapping it to Xnox, the x server without x o.o
<NoNameYet_xnox> mlankhorst: =) yeah slangasek were asking if i'm going to change my nick to mirnomir with 14.10 release
<NoNameYet_xnox> s/were/was/
<mlankhorst> why not?
<ogra_> mirnox :P
<NoNameYet_xnox> ogra_: i'll go with that one, if mlankhorst changes to xnomir. that will not be confusing at all =)
<mlankhorst> ok
<ogra_> haha
<mlankhorst> 14.10 release you say ? :P
<NoNameYet_xnox> mlankhorst: or was it 13.04? i can never remeber.
<mlankhorst> timetravel?
<NoNameYet_xnox> mlankhorst: we want timetravel to be discovered, it doesn't matter when ;-)
<andyrock> seb128, hey which you unity branch should we use for sru?
<seb128> andyrock, hey, dunno, up to your team ... check with bregma?
<seb128> you can either branch or keep using one serie and limit to bugfix for a while
<ogra_> not unity8 :P
<seb128> limiting to one serie is easier to manage
<andyrock> bregma, you here?
<andyrock> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/1281058 it's an oem priority
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1281058 in unity (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] The system shutdowns when multiple accounts are open" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> and i think we can limit to bugfixing for a while
<andyrock> no major changes in plans i suppose
<seb128> andyrock, that one is a bit tricky as a SRU, maybe let's land a round of "easy" bugfixes first?
<seb128> somebody is going to need to talk to the SRU team to be able to land that
<seb128> btw did you see bug #1310970 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1310970 in unity (Ubuntu) "Power-button alert when other users are logged in is ungrammatical" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310970
<andyrock> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1308850
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308850 in Unity "Dash is visible on top of the lockscreen after screen monitor auto locks" [High,In progress]
<seb128> andyrock, yeah, that's one of those bugfixes that would be good to SRU this week ;-)
<seb128> there is a stack
<seb128> Trevinho has some as well
<andyrock> seb128, #1310970 is lightdm no?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend has https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/unity/fix-lp1291362/+merge/216597
<seb128> andyrock, it is, but you are using the same screen for unity in your suggested change no?
<andyrock> seb128, yeah
<andyrock> but for the moment is better to retarget it
<seb128> right
<seb128> though mpt_'s description is a bit confusing
<seb128> if he switched users he should be in the user B session, not on the greeter
<andyrock> seb128, nope... because you need to unlock
<andyrock> and indicator-sessions sends you to unity-greeter
<seb128> andyrock, depends how you define "switch to user", to me switching user is = entering your password to log in
<seb128> no "being on the password prompt"
<seb128> I'm asking for details on the bug
<mpt_> Confusing? Moi?
<seb128> mpt, oui, c'est rare mais ça arrive ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: it's lovely that you use french to be more kind :)
<seb128> Trevinho, ;-)
<mpt> By “switch to user B” I meant log in as B
<seb128> mpt, so when you do step 3 you are in the user B session (which is unlocked at the time)?
<mpt> right
<seb128> weird
<mpt> Well, actually, that doesn’t matter for the purpose of the bug
<seb128> andyrock, your changes to add the warning didn't land, did they?
<seb128> mpt, well, it's weird because of that ^
<mpt> seb128, oh, I was going entirely by the screenshot
<seb128> that explains then
<mpt> If the warning hasn’t landed in the first place, then yay, we’re not breaking translations
<seb128> well, unity-greeter has that string/UI atm
<mpt> Hah
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-greeter/shutdown-session-warning/+merge/212949
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/170710017/greeter-power-button-warning.png
<mpt> That’s Robert Ancell’s screenshot, right?
<mpt> The text in that is fine.
<seb128> yes
<andyrock> seb128, nope
<andyrock> i'll update the branch
<andyrock> btw it's not locked
<andyrock> but it's the tty of lightdm/unity-greeter
<seb128> andyrock, yeah, I know
<andyrock> it's hard to see the difference
<seb128> lol, I know the difference betweent the lockscreen and the greeter
<seb128> don't worry ;-)
<NoNameYet_xnox> (one with dots & one without dots) =))))
<andyrock> NoNameYet_xnox, theare dots in unity locker
<seb128> no dots on the lock? I don't pay attention to details, but I know where I land when I do an action
<seb128> but option difference is "greeter has multiple users listed"
<seb128> option->obvious
<NoNameYet_xnox> andyrock: right, either got added back or i didn't upgrade in a while. indeed they are back =)
<andyrock> NoNameYet_xnox, it's the first thing i added when i started to wrote the lockscreen
<andyrock> *write
<seb128> andyrock, well, anyway I though you copied the exact same string used by unity-greeter ... mpt opened the bug based on your screenshot so setting it as invalid for the greeter and reassigning back to you
<andyrock> seb128, why? btw ok but unity-greeter needs to fixed too
<seb128> andyrock-lunch, well, at least the first point doesn't apply to unity-greeter, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/170710017/greeter-power-button-warning.png
<seb128> andyrock-lunch, there is no run-on sentence there, the greeter has a "." between the sentences, where you have a ","
<Trevinho> NoNameYet_xnox: check you didn't disable them on greeter configurations, as lockscreen use the same schema
<NoNameYet_xnox> Trevinho: ah, interesting. could be.
<Sweetshark_gc> .
<ogra_> ,
<seb128> ?
<Sweetshark_gc> !
<mlankhorst> ping
<mlankhorst> how are guest sessions spawned and when is a vt switch being done?
<davmor2> What package do I file a bug about the new lock screen against I have a critical bug :(
<Laney> unity
<Laney> tag lockscreen
<davmor2> Laney: thanks
<seb128> what's the bug?
<om26er> what's the IRC name of Chad Miller ? I couldn't find 'chad'
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock-lunch: ^
<seb128> om26er, qengho
<om26er> qengho, Hi!
<om26er> seb128, thanks
<qengho> om26er: hi
<qengho> om26er: How did you try to map my name to nick? I should fix that.
<davmor2> seb128: if you have a password popup appear under the lockscreen it takes the focus from the lockscreen password.  You therefore put the password in the wrong box and hit return and you can't unlock the screen
<om26er> qengho, while using chromium with a touch screen I see it can crash sometimes, I reported the bug with ubuntu-bug but it was probably reported to errors.ubuntu
<om26er> qengho, internal directory
<seb128> davmor2, that's a known issue, we discussed it some weeks before release
<Laney> it's in the release notes too
<ogra_> pfft, who reads that
<Laney> me!
<qengho> om26er: Hrm, I don't think I can change that to have more than one nick. Ah well.
<seb128> bug #1305586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1305586 in Unity "Lock screen is unusable when a ssh dialog has a keyboard/mouse grab" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305586
<ogra_> yeah, but users only do it after filing a bug and complaining on a ML
<kenvandine> seb128, i noticed my +upcomingwork is now empty, is that because the blueprints were all targeting 14.04?
<davmor2> Laney, seb128: Meh, is there a fix on route?
<seb128> kenvandine, likely yes
<kenvandine> do i need to re-target blueprints so unfinished stuff shows up
<seb128> davmor2, not sure, how did you manage to open a password prompt while screen was locked? doesn't seem a frequent case to me
<kenvandine> i thought in the past as long as the blueprint wasn't completed it stayed
<seb128> Trevinho, did you say you were working on not locking the screen if there is an active grab?
<qengho> om26er: Does it try to put a bug report on Launchpad?
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm unsure, I doubt launchpad blueprint code changed much
<kenvandine> indeed
<om26er> qengho, no, it just uploaded stuff and does not give me the option to report bug
<om26er> qengho, should I give you .crash file ?
<qengho> om26er: sure.  File a bug manually and attach it. Assign to cmiller.
<davmor2> seb128: I'm using evolution instead of thunderbird, it lost sync with one of the google calendars and asked me to put in the password to re authenticate, I had to login to guest out of guest an into my user and notice the google reauth box had a huge text block in it from me frantically hitting keys thinking my keyboard had died
<Laney> yeah, same bug
<om26er> qengho, ok, btw the title in the .crash file hints at https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=342040
<seb128> well, the good news is that we have a workaround to reopen the session, and that the input doesn't go in any background dialog
<seb128> just in another password prompt from the system
<om26er> well the stacktrace may just not be relevant at all.
<qengho> om26er: Aiee! I have seen that one in logs. That's nasty.
<qengho> om26er: right, the problem is elsewhere, but the stack trace may still be useful.  Thank you.
<davmor2> seb128, ogra_: Oh that's how Laney knows about the bug it's his ;)  I've added the work around to the bug description for now, if you guys get a fix I can possibly setup a scenario where I can force the dns to stop working so sync breaks
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. Kip from Canonical Technical Services here. Great to see everyone.
<om26er> qengho, thanks, reported bug 1311169
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311169 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium crashed with SIGSEGV in aura::rootWindow()::CanDispatchToConsumer() [happens while using with touchscreen]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311169
<seb128> KombuchaKip, hey
<seb128> davmor2, triggering a password prompt is easy, no need to play with dns
<davmor2> seb128: ah cool okay
<seb128> like use ssh, and wait for the idle lock
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, yeah I was working on that, I've an half-working solution, but I'd love to see if I can get something better than just don't start the screensaver
<mlankhorst> seb128: how is xserver spawning implemented?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> check lightdm's code, I don't know
<mlankhorst> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell knows, maybe mterry can help you
<mlankhorst> I'm curious about the case where a server is already spawned and a new guest session is opened
<mlankhorst> because it looks like this case is not handled well atm.
<seb128> how not handled well?
<mlankhorst> the screen can turn black while switching to a guest session
<seb128> oh, it's meeting time
<kenvandine> hey
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark_gc, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter__, desrt, attente, larsu, kenvandine: hey!
 * qengho types furiously.
<seb128> happy after trusty week ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> or "be ready to SRU" week ;-)
<Sweetshark_gc> ;)
<mlankhorst> rawr
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> qengho,
<seb128> hey
<qengho> Hey!
<qengho> done: fixed a few small bugs in cr: notificaions center, default window scale when gsettings not available, title bar default
<qengho> to-do: high-dpi menu placement. touch events on menu. horizontal scroll with touchpad. input settings.
<qengho> to-do: release stable security update.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, did you see https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/8b463e589278636b308c3a617c73a5477ec458bf ?
<qengho> seb128: I've seen it. Looks like it goes back to v32.
<Laney> check out the release spike on the front page of errors :o
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> qengho, that's ranked 3rd on the trusty issues, maybe worth bumping in the priority list
<seb128> qengho, thanks ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark_gc, hey, how are the holidays^W the conference
<Sweetshark_gc> - bug 1296715 still
<Sweetshark_gc> - searching eggs on easter weekend
<Sweetshark_gc> - Hackfest preparation/coordination
<Sweetshark_gc> - apparently I named the openbsds openssl fork: https://plus.google.com/u/0/101094190333184858950/posts/cT4T1CPcq1C (or they came to the same conclusion independantly)
<Sweetshark_gc> EOF
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296715 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Menu items are greyed out in Libreoffice menu." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296715
<qengho> seb128: that graph on errors.u.c has y dimension from 0.0 to 0.0.  I don't know how to interpret it.
<Sweetshark_gc> seb128: weather is shitty. I can see a cloud there ... in the distance.
<seb128> qengho, the graphs are buggy, the counts are not
<seb128> Sweetshark_gc, no comment :p
<seb128> Sweetshark_gc, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> updated t-lts-backport ppa to what has been released in trusty, preparing and testing saucy xorg-server sru, working on some hybrid graphics bugs exposed by testing
<mlankhorst> and looked some at laney's bug, but it locks up my gpu in 10 different ways so not much progress there
<seb128> way to go nouveau :/
<mlankhorst> indeed :/ but some of  it appears to be a use-after-free at least
<mlankhorst> though I didn't get that bug a second time when i had extra debug enabled
<seb128> k, worth fixing then
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<Laney> webapps on nouveau are bad because of it
<mlankhorst> yeah but other hybrid bugs first, higher priority
<seb128> there is also https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/b4d152820a7299ab930424ed0010ea701032690f high on e.u.c
<seb128> Laney, is nouveau working fine out of webapps nowadays?
<mlankhorst> that's probably the 'nouveau locks up, xserver crashes' bug again :P
<mlankhorst> hm indeed
<Laney> other than that it works
<Laney> I sometimes get a weird bug where alt+arrow keys switches vt
<seb128> k, let's not discuss free drivers and how they suck today
<seb128> Laney, your turn ;-)
<Laney> good enough for daily use though
 * desrt hugs intel-based laptop
<Laney> Three day week!
<Laney> • File a MP to add symbols to gsettings-qt
<Laney> • Split webbrowser-app's migration scripts so that upgraders don't get Amazon re-added, remove the terrid dependency on libunity-<soname> in favour of runtime checking
<mlankhorst> Laney: mir by any chance? :P
<Laney> • Release work
<Laney> ∘ Push some things to -updates for touch last minute respins
<Laney> ∘ Help with release note writing/editing/formatting
<Laney> ∘ ISO testing
<Laney> ∘ Look into why ubuntu-kylin-docs wasn't getting installed (due to their hacks again, bug #1308889), propose an idea to work around the brokenness for feedback.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308889 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-kylin-docs was not installed by default in latest image" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308889
<Laney> • u-s-s: Rework the tz selection chooser to do filtering in the background (needs more work to be fully smooth).
<Laney> • Poke a bit more at bug #1202159, still happens with trunk, debugging iz hard
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1202159 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus assert failure: ERROR:nautilus-bookmark.c:350:nautilus_bookmark_connect_file: assertion failed: (!nautilus_file_is_gone (bookmark->details->file))" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202159
<Laney> ☕
<Laney> (no not mir)
<seb128> Laney, do you plan to keep looking at that nautilus bugs (are you interested looking at others as well?)
<seb128> we have a bunch of nautilus segfaults high ranked on the list
<seb128> I think it would be worth asking somebody knowing gobject well to spend some days looking at nautilus
 * desrt looks to his left
 * desrt looks to his right
 * kenvandine looks right at desrt
<Laney> no plans
 * larsu looks down
<seb128> haha
 * Sweetshark_gc does the moonwalk.
<Laney> ←→
<seb128> well, I was think between larsu and desrt
<Laney> a fine nautilus maintenance team
<seb128> but since Laney stepped up, I don't want to change plans ;-)
<larsu> lol
 * desrt puts a tick under seb's name on the beer list
<Laney> at least seb128 and robert_ancell looked at that bug too
<Laney> seems half the team wants to maintain nautilus
<seb128> lol
<Laney> NEXT
<seb128> well, I looked at it enough to figure out that "we need somebody to learn a bit the nautilus code, spend some days fixing those issues"
<seb128> like we have a bunch of issues that are not trivial, 30 min hacks not knowing the code ones
<seb128> but yeah, let's take that to after the meeting
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - 14.04 Release: Installed Trusty on all 3 computers
<tkamppeter> - Replaced router by a new one due to security bug
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Started work on a rastertopdf filter to make CUPS a complete emulation of an IPP Everywhere printer.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, did the updates go well?
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes, all machines updated perfectly without any problems and without manual intervention.
<seb128> great!
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<mlankhorst> anyone tried upgrading from one of the lts point releases?
<mlankhorst> with the renamed stack
<seb128> I'm sure some people did at least during the iso testing
<tkamppeter> seb128, my updates were all from 13.10.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok
<seb128> desrt, hey, your turn ;-)
<desrt> short week, and not a super-productive one, code-wise
<desrt> spent some time tracking down lots of small bugs
<desrt> and arguing about technical stuff wrt. freedesktop specs, kdbus implementation, gmenumodel stuff, etc.
<Mirv> mlankhorst: I updated 12.04 saucy stack to 14.04, no problems related to that part of upgrade
<mlankhorst> goodie!
<desrt> that's mostly it
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey, not sure in what tz you are and if you are up at this time?
<attente> hey seb128
<seb128> back to Canada? or just up in the middle of the night?
<desrt> attente is being properly punished for leaving toronto.  he's cold while we're enjoying 15° weather here...
<attente> i may have mis-timed the ending of canadian winter
<seb128> lol
<attente> anyhoo...
<attente> last week was just getting media keys to work correctly under the lock screen, that's waiting for review, and back to debugging eclipse menus again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-gtk-module/+bug/1208019, no success yet...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1208019 in Unity GTK+ module "Eclipse menus doesn't show up in Saucy" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> you had those working, did that regress? or is that "just" bugs/issues
<attente> it's a very particular case where if you switch between say a .java file and a regular text file, two of the menus don't populate any more
<seb128> don't spend too much efforts on eclipse itself, we might just want to not use integrated menus if that's too much effort to get it working
<seb128> hum, k
<attente> seb128, ok, i'll take one more look tomorrow and give up if i don't find a solution
<seb128> well, feel free to fallback to not export the menus if you feel like it's getting too much work for one special case application
<seb128> sounds good
<seb128> did you get other feedback on the keyboards handling from the LTS?
 * kenvandine wonders how much time has been spent over the years making eclipse behave on ubuntu
<Laney> developers developers developers
<seb128> things look good seen from my side/watching launchpad
<attente> i'm not sure, i think we're mostly ok for a majority of users
<seb128> out of some ibus issues (wrong layouts/"en" being used instead of the system layout)
<seb128> happyaron is supposed to look at some of that, but he has been busy with Kylin work
<seb128> attente, that's my impression as well
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> but there are a whole lot of little bugs that will affect individual users and it makes them miserable
<seb128> yeah, that's not limited to keyboard
<seb128> we have some SRU work to do before .1
<seb128> ok, next is larsu
<seb128> larsu, hey ;-)
<larsu> hey, same as desrt mostly, due to the short week
<larsu> I got lost trying to track down the empathy bug last week
<larsu> nobody replied to my request upstream - I'd suggest just reverting the patch for now
<larsu> I also went through some indicator bugs I have in the queue
<seb128> I'm going to try to ping cassidy / xclaesse again for review this week
<larsu> and helped pete figure out a hud/gmenumodel bug today
<larsu> which lead to some dicsussion and an upstream bug report by desrt (thanks ;) )
<larsu> I think that's about it
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, your turn! ;-)
<kenvandine> Reviewing Content Hub/Share Service specs, preparing for 14.10 planning
<kenvandine>   * Started to look into trusted session and how we'll implement that in content-hub.  It's too early to really start on yet, but hopefully soon.
<kenvandine>   * Hacked on system-settings as a destination for ring tones.  I'm going to need to resurrect some old code that added passing hints on app launch to help match up the transfer with the proper handler.
<kenvandine>  EOF
<seb128> Ken is focussed on touch work it seems ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> file uploads landed :)
<seb128> kenvandine, btw if you want to spend more time on the settings there is plenty to do
<kenvandine> i know :)
<seb128> we sort of didn't do that much with the LTS coming
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> will do
<Laney> new u-s-s maintainer
<seb128> KombuchaKip, hey, did you want to do some sort of update for the meeting? do you have any question for us?
<KombuchaKip> seb128: I don't have any questions, but I can tell you what I'm working on. Right now I'm focused on trying to improve the Thunderbird experience for our users. There is an issue with broken printing and I believe I have managed to fix it, but the testing process takes some time because it has to work on all of the supported versions of Ubuntu we have rolled out.
<seb128> KombuchaKip, do you have a public bug reference for the issue? let us know if you need help to get a review/land the fix
<seb128> KombuchaKip, ok, feel free to ping us on the channel any time if you need help to land the fix or get it reviewed
<seb128> KombuchaKip, thanks
<seb128> so, my turn
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Actually yes I do have a link. One sec. You guys would be great for testing the patch and would save me a lot of time.
<seb128> 3 days week here as well, the w.e wiped out most of memory of what I did before it...
<seb128> but it's mostly "tested the trusty images and some upgrades, lot of bugs triage and following launchpad to see where we stand, what needs to be fixed in SRUs"
<seb128> the outcome of reading bugs and online comments is that trusty is a solid release
<seb128> great job everyone ;-)
<seb128> there is a bit of polish to do through SRUs, but we are on a good basis there
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Here you go. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=824909
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 824909 in Untriaged "can't print .eml files - print preview remains blank" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> KombuchaKip, thanks, I'm going to have a look after the meeting
<KombuchaKip> seb128: If I manage to get thunderbird to link properly today, I'll post the patch. np
<seb128> ok
<seb128> do we have any other topic to discuss/any question this week?
<Laney> 3.12?
<seb128> do we have a name for U yet? ;-)
<KombuchaKip> seb128: But I have to warn you. Thunderbird needs about 8GB of RAM and a lot of disk and CPU. You can expect to not be able to use your IM / IRC client properly in the mean time if your machine is old like mine.
<seb128> KombuchaKip, if you have issues building/testing tb maybe chrisccoulson can help you, he has been working on it for a while and probably has useful tips on how to work with it
<seb128> or useful pointers are least
<seb128> Laney, I didn't really think about next cycle yet ... do you want to discuss 3.12 today?
<Laney> doesn't have to be today
<Laney> just was wondering if people had thoughts
<seb128> I think we should give us a week to digest the release, get the first SRUs out, maybe start on Debian merges
<seb128> my current thinking is that we should be conservative until we know where we are going
<seb128> e.g let's not jump on any new serie yet
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Thanks a lot. Right now it's not really an expertise issue, but mainly a hardware issue. Because I have to sign off on the patch when it's ready, I should be at least one of the people who can verify that it worked properly.
<KombuchaKip> seb128: My next bug I'm going to be working on is a LibreOffice issue and I expect, though I'm naively optimistic, that it won't be as bad to compile as Thunderbird, but I'm thinking it may be worse because of the plethora of dependencies.
<KombuchaKip> brb
<tkamppeter> seb128, what is the name of U. U. (14.10)?
<Laney> bahahaha
<seb128> KombuchaKip, ok
<seb128> tkamppeter, we don't know yet
<Laney> KombuchaKip: It's way worse than most other things except maybe webkit
<KombuchaKip> seb128: But you guys will be great to test that too when I'm ready.
<KombuchaKip> Laney: lol, great.
<KombuchaKip> brb
<seb128> Laney, so yeah, 3.12 ... I've the same issues than previous cycle, we need to know what to do about GtkHeaderBars
<seb128> well, if you speak about GNOME 3.12 and not GTK only
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> at least we got some experience in dealing with those now
<seb128> right
<seb128> ok, let's start thinking about those and discuss it more next week at the meeting
<Laney> okay
<seb128> (maybe organize another meeting for that if we feel like there is too much to cover in the normal meeting)
<Laney> need to look into what's new a bit more
<seb128> my gut feeling is that we are going to need somebody to start looking at GTK 3.12
<seb128> by experience that could take a while
<seb128> and I want us to focus on LTS SRUs first
<seb128> like fixing those nautilus crashers is higher priority than updating GTK
<xclaesse> seb128, what with empathy review?
<seb128> ok, let's call it a wrap for meeting
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> xclaesse, did you see larsu's comment on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=662672 ?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 662672 in Chat "wrong count of unread messages and text missing" [Normal,New]
<seb128> xclaesse, hey btw ;-)
<xclaesse> seb128, didn't see, thanks for pointing it
<xclaesse> wow, going back to 2009 code... :p
<xclaesse> that seems to be an area where things changed since then and we could have some legacy left over
<KombuchaKip> seb128: I'll ping you when patch is uploaded. I'm trying to rebuild thunderbird again because something is broken in looking for a non-existent .dll (which makes no sense, because there are none on GNU systems).
<seb128> KombuchaKip, how do you build it? using dpkg-buildpackage/debuild?
<xclaesse> Hmmm, empathy-chat.c seems overly complex
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Either that, or by manually through mozconfig and ./configure --prefix ..., then make, then make install. But both ways are broken right now and I'm trying to figure out why.
<xclaesse> it's really like  a pile of hacks accumulated over years
<tkamppeter> qengho, how do I make Chromium opening .m3u files with vlc?
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah :/
<xclaesse> the comment for retrieving_backlogs is scary
<xclaesse> "which means the user won't see any new messages (rare but
<xclaesse> 	 * possible), if he/she will change tab focus before the messages are
<xclaesse> 	 * properly shown"
<xclaesse> wondering if that's what actually happen, but instead of rare it's alwayhs
<seb128> well, no tab involved there
<xclaesse> lol, it sets priv->can_show_pending = TRUE *after* having ackend pending messages
 * xclaesse feels the "how did it ever worked?"
<Laney> http://blog.vogella.com/2014/04/22/eclipse-and-the-ubuntu-team-working-together-solving-the-eclipse-menu-issue-under-ubuntu/
<Laney> go attente
<Laney> xclaesse: is this going to turn into "who wrote this code and what the hell was I thinking?" in a minute? :P
<xclaesse> ah ok, all that backlog code got overly complex the day we added infinite scrollback
<xclaesse> that's clearly what introduced that regression
<xclaesse> I'm pretty sure the blame can be put on Cosimo Alfarano's shoulders :p
<xclaesse> just by seeing that the file is 4580 lines long, you know that something is wrong
<seb128> yeah, that seems quite a lot
<seb128> even for gobject/C :p
<Sweetshark_gc> xclaesse: 4.5KLOC wrong? is that a header file?
<xclaesse> no, .c
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Maybe what I can do to save everybody time is push my Thunderbird package into a PPA for testing so you don't have to go to the hassle of trying to build it yourself.
<xclaesse> seb128, was wondering: is there already plans for systemd in 14.10 ?
<seb128> xclaesse, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1403-systemd-transition
<seb128> xclaesse, that has what was discussed as first steps, not sure we have much specifics, that transition is not going to happen in one cycle or before it's ready
<seb128> KombuchaKip, yeah, ppa are good for that sort of things
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Totally.
<Sweetshark_gc> and off ...
<xclaesse> seb128, ok thanks :)
<qengho> tkamppeter: Er, what does "gnome-open" run?
<ogra_> isnt that just a wrapper for xdg-open ?
<qengho> ogra_: Er, I don't know.  $ strings `which gnome-open` |grep xdg -c    #->  0
<qengho> jibel: "desktoptouch" looks too much like "desktopcouch". You're going to give me and kenvandine heart attacks. :(
 * kenvandine falls over dead
<qengho> ken needs mouth-to-mouth!
 * qengho dithers.
<kenvandine> :)
<davmor2> if kenvandine 's wife or family see this message he was a good man who died doing what he loved
<xclaesse> seb128, ok, empathy's #662672 is all rishi's fault
<kenvandine> i did not love desktopcouch
<xclaesse> fedora developpers... tsss... j/k :p
<seb128> haha
<seb128> xclaesse, thanks for investigating btw!
<xclaesse> seb128, attached patch on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=662672
<ubot2> Gnome bug 662672 in Chat "wrong count of unread messages and text missing" [Normal,New]
<xclaesse> seb128, not reviewed yet, but I think it's a good candidate for SRU in all versions of ubuntu since 2012
<xclaesse> empathy is not displaying received messages if you had <=5 messages in your backlog with that contact
<seb128> xclaesse, \o/
<seb128> xclaesse, I'm about to go for dinner but I'm going to try that tomorrow
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah, my steps to reproduce (cf the bug comments) were to clean the history with the contact
<seb128> so that seems to match what you found there
<xclaesse> yep
<xclaesse> seb128, is it commit 027ccda384645f67a2d209d023c5d324d7f15715 that introduced that bug
<xclaesse> so since empathy 3.8
<seb128> k
<seb128> well let's fix it in the current serie, and once we get confirmation it works without side effect we can do backports to older ones
<xclaesse> righ
<tkamppeter> qengho, "gnome-open ~/telekom/TelekomTV-HD.m3u" opens Rhythmbox, how can I change this, to a video player, or even to something which handles both audio and video playlists.
<qengho> tkamppeter: Settings -> Details -> Default Applications?  There may be a better location.
<tkamppeter> qengho, it gives me 6 categories (in reality there are many more file types) one is Music, another Video, but what is .m3u? Should not be music, should not be video, it is a playlist, suitable for both music and video.
<tkamppeter> qengho, or are there config files which I can edit to correct that?
<qengho> tkamppeter: the standard MIME type suggests it's audio.  "audio/x-mpegurl".
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Are you able to build thunderbird from source package? e.g. pull-lp-source thunderbird trusty && cd thunderbird... && dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b ?
<tkamppeter> qengho, so the "audio/" is parsed and then it is put into the "Music" category? And this is hard-coded? Or is there a way to make the /x-mpegurl parsed and made it handled as a playlist?
<qengho> tkamppeter: strace says it looks at  $HOME/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<qengho> tkamppeter: define  audio/mpegurl=PathToYourApp .
<qengho> Or to the name of its .desktop file?  Yes, desktop definition, not path.
<qengho> tkamppeter: this is out of my area of expertise. I should defer to someone else in here.
<tkamppeter> qengho, I tried it, with vlc.desktop and /usr/bin/vlc, all to no avail, but Firefox respects these changes.
<tkamppeter> Anyone here who knows about gnome-open?
<tkamppeter> qengho, thank you very much for your help.
<tkamppeter> seb128, still there?
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<seb128> KombuchaKip, I didn't try, but that should work, otherwise builders would have issue
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<KombuchaKip> seb128: Would you like to give it a try? I am seeing a broken compile time issue that I don't think is related to my patch and an extra set of eyes would be helpful.
<seb128> KombuchaKip, can you pastebin the build log?
<seb128> or the error
<seb128> but no, I can't try tonight, it's past work time here
<KombuchaKip> seb128: I would, but I cleared the terminal already. I'll paste it when I get it again which I am expecting any minute now.
<seb128> KombuchaKip, how do you build?
<KombuchaKip> seb128: As in how do I specifically or how do you build a debian package from source in general?
<seb128> well, what command did you run in that build?
<seb128> do you try to build a deb
<seb128> or just configure, make
<KombuchaKip> seb128: I have tried both actually.
<seb128> hum, weird
<KombuchaKip> seb128: In theory, building the deb package should effectively call the build script, but staged and prefixed.
<seb128> well, maybe chrisccoulson can help you when he's around, but he might be off for today
<seb128> right
<seb128> but sometimes options are different when running manually
<KombuchaKip> seb128: It's true, but in this case all of the configure switches are summarized in a file called mozconfig.
<seb128> k, I don't know then
<seb128> KombuchaKip, good luck with that, I'm calling it a day now but maybe others can help you
<KombuchaKip> seb128: No problem man. I'll get it figured out. Thanks anyways and have a good night.
<seb128> qengho, tkamppeter: gnome-open is deprecated/shouldn't be used
<seb128> it's part of libgnome which is deprecated since GNOME3
<seb128> you can't really count on that to be installed
<seb128> either use gvfs-open or the xdg one
<tkamppeter> seb128, qengho asked my for checking its behavior, is it possible that Chromium still uses it? This would be a bug in Chromium.
<qengho> I only cared what your MIME lookup was pointing to, tkamppeter.
<tkamppeter> seb128, problem is that I do not know how to configure what Chromium uses to open .m3u files.
<qengho> tkamppeter: it's xdg-open.
<tkamppeter> qengho, seb128, "xdg-open ~/telekom/TelekomTV-HD.m3u" also opens Rhythmbox, and I have the lines "audio/x-mpegurl=vlc.desktop" and "audio/mpegurl=vlc.desktop" in my ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.
<seb128> you can use gvfs-info on the file to know the mimetype, or use the nautilus properties dialog
<tkamppeter> seb128, it says "standard::content-type: audio/x-mpegurl" and "standard::fast-content-type: audio/x-mpegurl".
<seb128> tkamppeter, nothing about the handler?
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's the same mimetype, weird that vlc is not used...
<tkamppeter> seb128, "gvfs-info ~/telekom/TelekomTV-HD.m3u | grep -i handler" gives empty output.
<tkamppeter> seb128, Firefox uses vlc after the change, xdg-open and Chromium not.
<seb128> tkamppeter, what about "gvfs-mime --query audio/x-mpegurl"?
<tkamppeter> seb128, paste.ubuntu.com/7309600/
<seb128> tkamppeter, what about "grep x-mpegurl ~/.local/share/appplications/*"?
<tkamppeter> seb128, paste.ubuntu.com/7309620/
<seb128> tkamppeter, grep audio/x-mpegurl /usr/share/applications
<seb128> ?
<tkamppeter> paste.ubuntu.com/7309648/
<tkamppeter> seb128, this looks a little like that the personal config of the user does not have priority against the system config.
<tkamppeter> seb128, in addition, .m3u can be audio or video playlists, even if the mime type is "audio/..." one should [perhaps call by default something which handles both audio and video, like Totem or so.
<seb128> tkamppeter, yeah, I'm unsure, that needs more debugging, can you open a bug with an example attached to it? I can have another look tomorrow but I need to go now for today
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks, will do so.
<seb128> thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, on which package?
<seb128> tkamppeter, desktop-file-utils, we can reassign if needed
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks.
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> on that note, calling it a day
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<robert_ancell> KombuchaKip, hello
<KombuchaKip> robert_ancell: Hey buddy!
<robert_ancell> KombuchaKip, how goes the bug hunting?
<KombuchaKip> robert_ancell: I think I've managed to fix Thunderbird, and now I'm just trying to test my patch which is a pain in the behind because Thunderbird is a royal pain to build.
<robert_ancell> yeah, I can imagine :)
<KombuchaKip> robert_ancell: Speaking of which, back to it.
<ochosi> robert_ancell: thanks a lot for your merge-request!
<robert_ancell> ochosi, np
<ochosi> will have to review it tomorrow, as i'm too tired now, but it's really much appreciated
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-23
<slowcon> hey guys. was wondering if there is a way to uninstall xorg without uninstalling lubuntu
<slowcon> i saw some things online, but when i run them they all say they are going to remove desktop
<slowcon> i got into root and that let me kill xorg so its not uploading anymore, but still havent removed it
<RAOF> slowcon: You want a headless server?
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Hey pitti! Good morning!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm well. Your fine self?+
<pitti> RAOF: I'm good too, thanks; my cold is almost gone, and got some good night's sleep
<pitti> had some really enjoyable Easter holidays :)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Sounds like things are looking up!
<slowcon> RAOF: sorrry, didnt see your reply. basically what happened is someone got onto my server and installed a bitcoin miner
<slowcon> RA0F:trying to get it off
<RAOF> slowcon: Urgh, sorry to hear that.
<RAOF> slowcon: The only _safe_ way to proceed is to repave that server with a clean image; you can't really trust anything it says.
<RAOF> slowcon: But Xorg is (probably) not the droid you're looking for. Xorg is the display server, which is required for any form of desktop. Which will be why lubuntu depends on it.
<RAOF> (Unless your server's got UEFI secure boot enabled and enforced; in that case you can _probably_ trust a freshly-booted kernel)
<slowcon> RAOF: ahhh damn, i had just got the firewall, novnc and everything setup
<slowcon> RAOF: I have a cloud server, i asked if they had backups and they said they had snapshots, which "is like a backup"
<slowcon> Vexxhost is the provider
<slowcon> you think i should go that route?
<RAOF> If you can restore a snapshot from before your server was compromised that would work.
<RAOF> As long as you know *when* it was compromised :)
<RAOF> This is sort of the point where what you do depends on your acceptable level of paranoia.
<RAOF> If the attackers had root, they could do pretty arbitrarily bad things, including installing kernel mods that hide themselves and resist removal. But they probably *haven't* done that.
<RAOF> But you can't really tell unless you go back to a known-good state.
<mlankhorst> Hello, world!\n
<mlankhorst> RAOF: yeah but I'm wondering what prevents you from patching the kernel and making it say secure boot is enabled?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: You'd need to know that before the machine was compromised, of course.
<mlankhorst> :s
<RAOF> *If* your machine was enforcing secure boot (and the UEFI wasn't compromised), then a reboot should get you a known-good kernel, at least as-loaded-from-grub :)
<mlankhorst> yeah but I don't trust bios vendors to get enforced secure boot right :P
<slowcon> RAOF: is it possible for whoever got into my server to spoof all the times in the history?
<RAOF> slowcon: This depends on where that history is stored.
<RAOF> But the general rule is that nothing the attacker had access to is entirely trustworthy; ie: if you're reading logs off the disc, it's entirely possible they've been doctored.
<slowcon> yeah he left a command in the clipboard that erased the history hahahaha
<slowcon> RAOF: this is what was in the clipboard
<slowcon> http://pastebin.com/4Krkfsex
<RAOF> Heh. Sophisticated! :)
<slowcon> -_-
<slowcon> i dont know how to fix it hahaha
<RAOF> Well, the way to be *sure* is to destroy that cloud server and create a new one from a fresh image. The way to be _mostly_ sure is to restore a previous snapshot that you're pretty sure pre-dates the attack.
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<pitti> hey Laney, bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! und selbst?
<seb128> pitti, auch gut, danke!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> the blue skies have come back so i'm good!
<Laney> guten morgen pitti
<seb128> same here
<GunnarHj> seb128: Good morning!
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: Time for a licensing question?
<seb128> GunnarHj, you can ask, I'm not sure I'm the best person to ask about licenses though
<seb128> but others can reply on the channel as well if that's one I don't know about
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I ask:
<GunnarHj> I'm about to create a package with Skype-translations which are not shipped with the Skype client:
<GunnarHj> https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/skype-translation-project/
<GunnarHj> Wondering about the license. Currently I have this in debian/copyright:
<GunnarHj> "Files: *.ts
<GunnarHj> License: public-domain
<GunnarHj>  Collaborative work by community members; no natural copyright holder."
<seb128> GunnarHj, I've no idea how transifex is working, I guess projects pick their license there? but I don't find any indication on the page you pointed to
<GunnarHj> seb128: I have really looked around, and haven't found anything about licenses.
<GunnarHj> seb128: transifex seems to simply provide a tool for anyone to use...
<GunnarHj> seb128: Is there a 'license guru'?
<seb128> not really
<seb128> but no "guru" is going to be able to guess what licenses those datas are under if that's not specified on the website that provide them
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right. And my conclusion was: public-domain. :)
<seb128> how can you conclude that when it's not specified?
<seb128> you should email whoever is listed as contact on the site imho
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you mean that those providing the site are the ones who should determine the license terms? Or are you talking about the groups of individuals for respective translation?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I have a feeling that most people involved never gave it a thought.
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, whoever is handling the project
<seb128> but yeah, it's likely
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll give it a try. There is some forum or something, I think.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for your comments!
<seb128> GunnarHj, yw!
<NoNameYet_xnox> bug #1297969
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297969 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu Trusty) "Check cert" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297969
<seb128> NoNameYet_xnox, wrong channel?
<NoNameYet_xnox> seb128: testing bot, and on #ubuntu-devel it would probably wouldn't print the message as the repeat would be too soon =)
<NoNameYet_xnox> seb128: and i choose to spam #ubuntu-desktop rather than using bot's PM inteface ;-)
<seb128> NoNameYet_xnox, I see ;-)
<andyrock> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1311344 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1311617
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311344 in Unity "lock screen password not recognised after wake from sleep (may be related to sticky keys)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311617 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "After suspending, shift key is stuck down" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> hey andyrock
<andyrock> are the same bugs
<andyrock> *bug
<seb128> could be
<seb128> did you confirm it?
<andyrock> yes
<andyrock> because if i print the password using printf
<andyrock> it appears in uppercase
<andyrock> not sure it's unity fault
<andyrock> and not sure it's lightdm's fault
<andyrock> any idea which pkg we should target it to?
<seb128> is the issue the "sticky keys" ... is the input uppercase in the session as well?
<andyrock> let me try to disable the lockscreen so I can test it
<andyrock> yep the bug happens in the sessions as well
<seb128> k, so probably an unity-settings-daemon issue
<seb128> can you reassign there and maybe add a description of the issue
<seb128> is the uppercase happening only after suspend/resume?
<andyrock> seb128, yeah... it can only reproduce after s/r
<ochosi> hey seb128
<ochosi> (and everyone else)
<seb128> ochosi, hey,  how are you?
<ochosi> good good :)
<ochosi> still suffering from a bit of post-release-tiredness
<ochosi> but the easter-holidays helped
<ochosi> how
<ochosi> 're things with you?
<seb128> things are pretty good, it was nice to have a long w.e indeed!
<ochosi> :)
<seb128> looking at what needs to be SRUed now, based on the release feedback
<ochosi> yeah, we also have a few locking problems like you
<ochosi> actually i have a bug that was assigned to light-locker, but it's actually the
<ochosi> unity lockscreen
<ochosi> what would i assign it to?
<ochosi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1311036
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311036 in Ubuntu "unlock keystrokes sent to virtual-box session" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> unity
<ochosi> (fwiw, i think this is the known issue)
<seb128> the one where something has a grab when the lock screen happens?
<seb128> bug #1305586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1305586 in Unity "Lock screen is unusable when a password dialog has a keyboard/mouse grab" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305586
<ochosi> i could at least imagine, yes
<ochosi> just a different app/window that has the grab
<seb128> could be indeed
<GunnarHj> seb128: We guessed right; they hadn't thought about it.
<GunnarHj> https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/skype-translation-project/announcement/43361/
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't have the permissions to see that url
<GunnarHj> seb128: Aha...
<NoNameYet_xnox> GunnarHj: paste a screenshot, please =)
<GunnarHj> NoNameYet_xnox: Right..
 * mvo is away for a bit
<GunnarHj> seb128: I asked the admin of the Skype translation project at transifex about licenses, and he made this announcement:
<GunnarHj> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gunnarhj/transifex-licenses.png
<seb128> GunnarHj, k, good that you asked then ;-)
<NoNameYet_xnox> GunnarHj: yeah, it should be permissive MIT/BSD/Apache2.0 otherwise it's pointless.
<NoNameYet_xnox> GunnarHj: launchpad uses 3-clause bsd https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LicensingFAQ so you could recommend that.
<GunnarHj> NoNameYet_xnox: Thanks for the tip! Will do.
<mpt> I can reliably hang Compiz by clicking on an iPhone in the Unity launcher. That is strange.
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> it just hangs?
<seb128> or does it segfault (with apport keeping it hanging while it's dealing with the report)
<mpt> seb128, every window stops responding to clicks until I kill -9 the compiz process
<seb128> mpt, is apport running when that happens?
<seb128> e.g what is in top
<mpt> good question, I’ll look
<mpt> seb128, no, apport is not running — it really is a hang, not a crash
<seb128> weird
<seb128> can you get a stacktrace of compiz will it's hanging?
<seb128> you can kill -11 it and let apport get the bt
<seb128> or use gdb yourself directly
<mpt> ok
<mpt> “Sorry, the application apport-retrace has stopped unexpectedly.” \o/
<mpt> seb128, I attached the stacktrace to bug 1311663
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311663 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Clicking iPhone in Launcher hangs Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311663
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<davmor2> kenvandine: Friends app should scrolling in the app really be using 70% of the cpu?
<kenvandine> davmor2, no... it really shouldn't
<kenvandine> but lots of stuff has changed in that listview, i haven't looked at it lately
<seb128> mpt, that seems another of those bugs where a sync call to gvfs hangs for whatever reason :/
<kenvandine> davmor2, on the desktop or device?
<davmor2> kenvandine: I was looking on my pc let me try the device
<mpt> seb128, so it’s two bugs? First that gvfs shouldn’t hang, and second that Compiz shouldn’t hang when gvfs does
<seb128> mpt, I guess we can say that yes
<davmor2> kenvandine: 102.2% on device
<kenvandine> yikes
<kenvandine> davmor2, file a bug, that needs some profiling done and optimizing
<davmor2> kenvandine: wilko
<kenvandine> thx
<ogra_> use a bucket to catch these extra percents in case they drip out of the case
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i love that crazy math
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<davmor2> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/friends-app/+bug/1311674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311674 in friends-app (Ubuntu) "Friends-app uses 70% on pc and 102.2% on mako scrolling list view" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> And now report a bug in ubot2
<mpt> for misparsing that bug summary
<davmor2> mpt: how did it?
<mpt> Oh, turns out it’s actually a bug in my graphics driver, never mind :)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> another bug to file
<davmor2> mpt: of course bug number 1 is the iphone ;)
<NoNameYet_xnox> lol =)
<mlankhorst> gah found another bug while switching :P
<ogra_> dont switch !
<mpt> “Doctor it hurts when I do this”
<ogra_> :)
<mlankhorst> what's missing from the joke is that the patient's complaining about a broken arm
<mlankhorst> :p
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<BigWhale> Is it possible to bump version of python3-cairo in the next 14.04 update? Who should I bug about this? seb128? :)
<Laney> What for?
<BigWhale> Laney, version 1.10.0 which is included now, is three years old and is missing few things that future version of Kazam will be using.
<BigWhale> I could provide it in a PPA, but this is really something that every python developer dealing with cairo would benefit from.
<Laney> BigWhale: 14.04 is released now and so it can only accept bug fixes
<Laney> Providing it in U and then in trusty-backports is an option if someone's willing to test the packages which depend on python3-cairo keep on working with the new one
<BigWhale> Laney, from my point of view, those are bug fixes, certain things were broken in python implementation and are fixed in 1.10.1.
<Laney> BigWhale: Check the stable update criteria https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#When
<Laney> If you think each of the fixes (I can't check as I cannot find this 1.10.1 release) meet the definition then feel free to follow the procedure
<BigWhale> Laney, I'll look at the changes later today. I didn't have the chance to do so.
<Laney> It's also an option to cherry-pick only some of them
<MacSlow> commit 75e82a1b3f495a3abbc78e50a5c66356d320fb15,  commit 2f9e604ac7bb5f6386179a3d0fad6f095c386f66
<MacSlow> these two commits after pycairo's 1.10.0 provide ImageSurface.create_for_data() and cairo_region_t which should be enough...
<MacSlow> make those into distro-patches and we might have an easier time getting those into 14.04 LTS
<Laney> I can help upload if you like, can't promise the SRU team will accept that though
<Laney> Doesn't really sound like it fixes bugs
<Laney> And arguing that 'misses an important feature' is a bug doesn't fly
<Laney> But you never know
<Trevinho> seb128, Laney: about that grab issue for password fields, indeed unity must be fixed, to handle these cases better, but imho there we should still disable the grabs in libgcr by default. Grabs are just bad.
<Trevinho> not to mention that for some reason that client doesn't inform the xserver that a grab has just been done
<seb128> Trevinho, that sounds like a loosing strategy, similar issues have been reported with e.g virtualbox
<seb128> Trevinho, you can't make sure users are never going to have something doing grabs, the safe way is to just handle those case better in unity
<seb128> BigWhale, MacSlow, Laney: wrapping functions that were missing seems like something that could be SRUed in a LTS imho
<Laney> shrug
<seb128> but I'm not in the SRU team
<Laney> It's not my call
<MacSlow> seb128, that would be very cool
<seb128> Laney, you seem to disagree with the principle though?
<Laney> not really
<seb128> k, I misread the "shrug" then ;-)
<Laney> But it doesn't really fit with the criteria
<Laney> so I don't want to say it's a good idea when I have no idea if it's the kind of thing that gets accepted
<seb128> yeah, I think it's worth trying to get in if they are useful
<seb128> we want the LTS to be a solid platform for devs
<Trevinho> seb128: no, that was not my idea of fixing it... Grabs should be handled better compiz/unity side... But I also think that we should get rid of that  grab
<MacSlow> seb128, Laney: in this particular case it doesn't really add functionality, but fixes the implementation
<seb128> MacSlow, hum, does it change api? wrapping things that were missing is one thing, changing an existant implementation another
<seb128> MacSlow, like by wrapping new thing you can't create issues for existing clients so that's fine
<MacSlow> seb128, no it does not
<seb128> MacSlow, changing an existing implementation seems more risky
<MacSlow> seb128, it corrects the exposure of cairo_region_t and cairo_image_surface_create_for_data()
<MacSlow> in pycairo
<seb128> MacSlow, "corrects", like they were implemented with a wrong api and it fixes that?
<Laney> Trevinho: why?
<seb128> MacSlow, which would create issues for clients relying on the incorrect implementation?
<MacSlow> seb128, no... api stays the same... it just works after those patches
<seb128> k
<MacSlow> seb128, it didn't work at all before :)
<seb128> well, as long as it can't create bugs for existing clients which were relying on the buggy api/using it a way that worked and would stop working
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> Laney: because grabs are just bad and goes against all the design we have... We always tried to remove grabs everywhere around
<Laney> I've not heard of that
<seb128> Laney, I think our design has been in favor of password prompts being "normal dialog"
<seb128> in opposition to what e.g gnome-shell is doing (or gksu used to do)
<seb128> which is like dim the whole screen and force the password prompt
<Laney> that's not the same as a grab though
<MacSlow> seb128, I understand the concern, but can't image how those fixes could affect existing clients using pycairo 1.10.0 (from 14.04 LTS)
<seb128> MacSlow, k, good, you guys should open a bug with the commits to backport listed and ask for sponsoring
<Trevinho> the ibky grabs we've around are there only for X limitations, although i've just seen that using Xi2 could give us the ability of removing many of them
<MacSlow> BigWhale, ^ see seb128's comment
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: what do we call "grab" there? the polkit dialog force foreground but don't lock input
<seb128> I wouldn't object to have polkit and keyring having a consistent behaviour
<seb128> not sure which one is the more correct one though
<Laney> Doesn't let you type elsewhere
<Trevinho> seb128: https://github.com/GNOME/gcr/blob/master/ui/gcr-prompt-dialog.c#L626
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey, do you know if the security team has an opinion on whether e.g gnome-keyring password dialogs should have a keyboard grab?
<Trevinho> seb128: at least not in unity-env...
<mdeslaur> seb128: hrm, not off the top of my head
<mdeslaur> seb128: perhaps it's an artifact from when they used to make the whole screen inactive?
<mdeslaur> or maybe there's another reason I'm not thinking of at the moment
<Laney> I'm not sure I can think enough about the subject atm to have a good opinion
<Laney> it's not necessary to fix this now anyway as Unity needs to be fixed anyway
<Laney> is this something that'd be different across desktops? not sure about that...
<mdeslaur> The one thing I do know, is the screen lock needs to get the grab, and needs to abort if it can't get it ie: a gtk menu is open
<Laney> yes
<Trevinho> Laney: unity needs a fix, but that lib is wrong anyway...
<Laney> I don't know
<mdeslaur> If unity does abord because it can't get the grab, it would be nice to print out an error to the log file, so when people file bugs that they're screen didn't lock, we know why
<mdeslaur> IMHO
<seb128> right
<Laney> But concentrating on this one prompt is a bit of a distraction
<seb128> Laney, well, I know I hate the passwords with grabs like the keyring ones
<Laney> okay...
<seb128> I had cases where keyring had a password open on another screen
<seb128> which was off
<seb128> and I could click and open stuff on my primary screen
<seb128> but not type anything
<seb128> I even plugged another keyboard once :p
<seb128> before realizing something somewhere was having a grab
<Laney> I believe there are weird cases
<mdeslaur> hrm, perhaps they try to grab the keyboard to simply be sure nothing _else_ is grabbing the keyboard
<seb128> well in any case polkit prompt don't seem to grab (just tried with unlock in the user settings)
<seb128> so we have an inconsistant behaviour
<Laney> sure
<Laney> I get why you might want to do it, because then you are sure (as you can be) the password isn't going anywhere else
<seb128> but yeah, nothing major there
<seb128> let's start by fixing unity
<Laney> I don't think it's as simple as "this grab is wrong, let's get rid of it"
<Laney> it's a conversation to be had upstream imho
<seb128> we had it
<Trevinho> the problem with that dialog is that it grabs *before* being mapped and that makes compiz crazy... So while I've found a solution for compiz, that dialog should do that after mapping it
<seb128> Laney, I think mpt and GNOME upstream were in disagreement on the design
<seb128> upstream GNOME think that the password prompt should be the only thing on screen
<seb128> (that's what they did, they dim the bg and display only that)
<seb128> I think to remember that mpt was more on the opinion that password dialogs should be normal dialogs
<seb128> mpt, let me know if I remember wrongly
<mdeslaur> seb128: that sounds accurate, yes
<seb128> our current implementation is a bit in between (which sucks)
<seb128> we do grab for e.g keyring, but we don't display it a visible way
<seb128> which leads to the possible confusing scenario I described a bit earlir
<seb128> earlier
<Laney> well, I get why you do want them, that's all I'm saying
<Laney> I don't want to accidentally type my gpg passphrase into irc
<seb128> Laney, right, but if that's a real concern we should have it for polkit prompt as well, because you don't want to type your user password here either
<Laney> I guess so
<Laney> I've just never noticed before
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1311847?comments=all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1311847 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Neither Print, SHIFT+Print, nor CTRL+Print keyboard shortcuts work on Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> I filed this bug, but I need someone who can help tell me if there's a better package to classify it under.
<helder> hi there
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-24
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> lut
<seb128> Laney, hey, wie gehts?
<Laney> hey seb128, sehr gut, danke!
<Laney> und dir?
<seb128> Laney, larsu, desrt: good news for you, robert_ancell seems to have decided he was going to fix those nautilus bugs, he did SRU a segfault fix already and is looking at the bookmark one now (from launchpad comments)
<Laney> nice
<seb128> Laney, très bien merci ;-)
<Laney> prima!
<larsu> awesome, thanks!
<larsu> hi Laney
<Laney> hola larsu, ¿cómo estás?
<larsu> Laney: muy bien, gracias! (thanks for getting me in the mood for my Spanish class tonight)
<Laney> maracas!
 * didrocks is upset about chromium loosing my tabs
<didrocks> it doesn't seem to be something reported on launchpad though
<didrocks> (it looses silently *some* tabs, not all)
 * didrocks switched since yesterday to chrome unstable which is better in that regard
<didrocks> (and yeah, all extensions disabled)
<didrocks> let's see once qengho is around
<mpt> seb128, mdeslaur: I was under the impression that Gnome made PolicyKit dialogs system-modal because that was the only way to ensure other programs weren’t listening to the keypresses. I might be wrong about that, though.
<mpt> If so, though, my POV is that if you have a password-sniffing program running on your PC you’ve already lost. My online banking password is more important than my login password, for example, and browsers don’t go system-modal whenever they see <input type="password"> in an HTTPS page.
<mlankhorst> well I found 2 or 3 bugs related to xserver switching now, fun! :P
<mlankhorst> hm make that 4
<mlankhorst> well, 5 but I haven't been able to reproduce the 5th one a second time
<chrisccoulson> is anybody else able to adjust their laptop panel brightness in trusty?
<chrisccoulson> the slider in the control centre does nothing here
<chrisccoulson> and pressing the buttons on my laptop seems to work with around a 1-minute lag :/
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: works fine here, on sandybridge
<seb128> Laney, do you have an opinion on SRUing the gstreamer point release bugfix updates to trusty?
<xnox> seb128: is there a way for me to launch qt5 ubuntu-one setup page?
<seb128> xnox, what is "qt5 ubuntu-one setup page"?
<Laney> seb128: Probably worth it
<Laney> The fixes sound important
<seb128> Laney, k, I'm going to have a look to gst/base to start
<xnox> seb128: sorry, system-settings, online accounts, ubuntu one plugin page.
<Laney> the synced ones should be easy
<seb128> right
<xnox> seb128: launch on the desktop (possibly stand alone), it works on the phone, but failing to launch it on the desktop
<Mirv> I was hit by bug #1290368 to the extent I switched my shotwell hack from totem to ffmpegthumbnailer
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1290368 in gst-libav1.0 (Ubuntu) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290368
<Laney> just take them and change the version
<Mirv> but I think it also occured when nautilus thumbnails
<Laney> yes, it's the same program
<seb128> Laney, right, I reading debdiff and I'm going to test build/run a bit first
<Laney> can you reproduce it?
<Laney> if so, debugging would be nice
<seb128> talk to tjaalton maybe, I think he's looking after gst-libav
<seb128> that's not something we install by default btw
<Mirv> I'll try on my work laptop, I can probably at least provide a 0.1 second video from my camera if that's what triggers it (the format)
<Laney> try running the program manually on it
<seb128> xnox, dunno, check with mardy maybe ... doing "system-settings online-accounts" work, but I'm unsure about opening directly a specific account in there
<tjaalton> haven't touched gst-libav..
<Laney> deny all knowledge
 * xnox ponders if i happen to be TIL
<tjaalton> but it's probably same as debian 739579
<ubot2> Debian bug 739579 in gst-libav1.0 "gstreamer1.0: totem crashes while seeking" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/739579
<seb128> tjaalton, sorry, I'm probably confused, I though you had interest in it/looked at it before
<Mirv> ok it was not as easy as "any file"
<xnox> yeah, not me. However Laney does have a change in the TIL =)
<tjaalton> seb128: it was -vaapi
<seb128> tjaalton, oh,  right, thanks for correcting me ;-)
<tjaalton> :)
<Mirv> oh, yes it is, indeed seeking a h.264 file. there was just this another bug I noticed on my desktop computer that if I've gstreamer1.0-vaapi installed GStreamer thinks it doesn't have anything to play h.264 with
<Mirv> yep, totem-video-thumbnailer -r 00017_2.MTS -t 1 out.png
<Mirv> putting a clip of cat video to LP
<Mirv> and not so easy, if I switch the container format so that I can get a small clip out of it, it doesn't crash anymore. so, shooting a new clip instead of using an old one
<seb128> Mirv, opening the bug upstream would be nice
<Mirv> well it sounds like it could be fixed in that new release in Debian, which I'm testing now
<Mirv> so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-libav1.0/+bug/1290368/+attachment/4095344/+files/00004.MTS is a shortish example that crashes when seeked
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1290368 in gst-libav1.0 (Ubuntu) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Mirv> yep, 1.2.4 from Debian fixed the issue
<seb128> Mirv, 1.2.4 of what source?
<Laney> libav
<Laney> gst-
<seb128> k
<seb128> who wants to SRU that one? ;-)
<Mirv> that
<seb128> I just uploaded gst/base to the desktop ppa for testing btw
<seb128> 1.2.4 of those I mean
<Mirv> I SRUfied the bug description for now. I guess 1.2.4-1 will need to be autosynced to utopic first.
<Laney> It can be uploaded first
<Laney> I'll look at the rest of gst later if nobody else wants to
<seb128> Laney, if you want to do those that would be welcome
<Laney> nod
<xnox> seb128: hm $ system-settings online-accounts -> click add account -> click ubuntu one -> empty screen
<seb128> xnox, talk to kenvandine or mardy, I've nothing to do with online accounts
<xnox> seb128: ok. thanks.
<Laney> interesting, that doesn't list all of the same things that the u-c-c panel lists
<Laney> like SIP says empathy there but not in u-s-s
<Laney> if you click on an existing account that is
<seb128> hum, launchpad having issues?
<Laney> My grab-merge isn't grabbing the merge
<Laney> so maybe ...
<Laney> it's a sign
 * Laney → lunch
<xnox> Laney: yeah #is-outage is starting to heat up.
<qengho> didrocks: "losing your tabs"?
<didrocks> qengho: loosing*
<didrocks> qengho: basically, if I quit chromium (and the notify)
<didrocks> restarts it
<didrocks> I can get from 17 tabs
<didrocks> to 15, or even 2!
<didrocks> it looses randomly some tabs on restart
<didrocks> I disabled all extensions to ensure it's not the source of it
<didrocks> and I can still reproduce it
<didrocks> no issue with chrome unstable FYI
<didrocks> from what I got popey also heard about that
<popey> chromium 24 is a big step backwards
<popey> you can't even horizontal scroll
<popey> (worked in previous versions)
<popey> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=338604
<seb128> popey, talk to qengho
<popey> hello qengho
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, do you remember https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libspectre/+bug/1242678?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242678 in libspectre (Ubuntu Trusty) "evince cannot render some EPS files" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you think you could/test the patch in https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76450? that would be a nice one to backport to our package
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 76450 in general "Documents are not rotated correctly" [Normal,New]
<qengho> didrocks: Hrm. Let's debug that.
<qengho> didrocks: Let's go to #ubuntu-chromium so we don't bore these folks.
<qengho> popey: horizontal scroll is on my to-do list.
<bjsnider> pitti: what do you think about adding gdm to the systemd ppa? the service file lib/systemd/system/gdm.service is being built but not installed so that could be the only change
<pitti> bjsnider: it probably also needs some dh_systemd_* invocations then
<pitti> bjsnider: if you have a package, I'm happy to sponsor it to utopic and put it into the PPA (while utopic is frozen)
<bjsnider> i'm the guinea pig i guess hahaha
<bjsnider> dh_systemd isn't part of the loop at all at the moment
<Laney> xnox: oh, what's that?
<xnox> Laney: DoS or some such against something.
<xnox> Laney: or do you mean the channel?
<Laney> people are mean
<Laney> yes but that's good enough info
<xnox> Laney: #is-outage is #is with just #is folks talking when dealing with issues. It's like "real-time incident report reality TV show" =)
<dobey> heh
<Laney> sounds distracting :P
<mlankhorst> just like real reality tv shows!
<kenvandine> the PerformanceOverlay is simply amazing... that is all :)
<Laney> what's that
<kenvandine> developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.PerformanceMetrics.PerformanceOverlay/
<kenvandine> Laney, ^^ although that link doesn't really give it justice :)
<Laney> yeah ...
<kenvandine> shows a slick running graph on top of your app
<kenvandine> showing performance metrics live
<Laney> night #ubuntu-desktop
<tkamppeter> seb128, I will look into it. By the way, who is the maintainer/uploader of libspectre or does Ubuntu only auto-sync?
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks, we auto-sync from Debian
<seb128> Laney, 'night
<bjsnider> pitti: i built gdm with modifications that might work, but the ppa doesn't work here -- would you like me to email you the gdm packages so you can test them in your vm?
<kenvandine> robru, i've been profiling the friends-app scrolling based on that bug from davmor2
<robru> kenvandine, oh yeah?
<kenvandine> robru, i've stepped back through the stack to the point where i have an empty flickable... no friends-app code at all
<robru> kenvandine, what kind of profiling tools do we have for qml? I just know python stuff really
<kenvandine> same performance :/
<kenvandine> you can get debug output for object creation timing
<kenvandine> and we have the slick PerformanceOverlay in the sdk
<kenvandine> so you can see a pretty graph on top of you app
<robru> kenvandine, it's not the first time I've heard that qml has poor performance :-/
<kenvandine> i don't think that it's really "poor"
<kenvandine> just while doing the constant movement it uses the cpu
<kenvandine> it doesn't look bad :)
<robru> heh
<kenvandine> at one point Kaleo said we should keep all the timings down below 10ms while it scrolls
<davmor2> robru, kenvandine: Yeah 102.2% of the cpu is the bit you missed there ;)
<kenvandine> and i think i had it down to about 14
<kenvandine> but now it's at 17ms
<kenvandine> but i get the same with an empty flickable
<robru> davmor2, but apparently it does the same with an empty flickable... ^^
<kenvandine> set the contentHeight to 1000 with nothing rendering inside it
<davmor2> robru: indeed which I think is even more scary :)
<kenvandine> and drag it
<robru> kenvandine, what do you mean by 'timings under 10ms'. timings of what? redraw speed?
<kenvandine> it runs up over 100%
<kenvandine> i think it's the total time to create each object
<kenvandine> and it does that as it scrolls
<kenvandine> you can increase the cache there
<robru> ohhhh, object creation times
<kenvandine> but it doesn't really help
<kenvandine> it only creates the objects that are on screen
<robru> right right
<kenvandine> you can make it buffer more
<kenvandine> but...
<kenvandine> when you scroll, it still destroys and creates objects
<robru> buffering more won't make them load any faster, just... sooner
<kenvandine> it just does it further away from the view
<robru> yeah
<kenvandine> i'm amazed that it takes just as long with an empty flickable
<robru> yeah, that's awful
<robru> that can't be right, can it? how can it be just as slow if it's not creating anything?
<kenvandine> dragging it around and keeping it pegged doesn't actually seem to make it noticably slow down though
<kenvandine> good question...
<kenvandine> but the graphs pegs constantly while it's flicking
<kenvandine> but yeah, it's not creating objects...
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> maybe that time isn't just creation
<kenvandine> but also drawing
<kenvandine> but regardless of the time that's reported
<kenvandine> it does peg the cpu
<kenvandine> with no contents
<robru> yeah
<kenvandine> now i wish i had started with an empty flickable :)
<kenvandine> it took a long time to step backward from friends-app :)
<robru> kenvandine, you should have bisected!
<robru> ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... those tiles are so complex, i just assumed it had to do with anchoring and sizing stuff
<robru> yeah, it seems reasonable to me. also because when I tried to reproduce this with calendar-app, it only went 50% CPU, not 102%. so I wonder if maybe they do something differently that's more efficient
<kenvandine> interesting... i hadn't thought about that
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324148/
<kenvandine> robru, you can try that out
<kenvandine> drag around in the black part of the left side of the screen
<kenvandine> and watch top
<robru> ok, one sec
<robru> kenvandine, on my desktop, yeah, I see that consistently at 17ms
<robru> trying on phone...
<robru> kenvandine, hrm, how would I launch a simple qml file on the phone? qmlscene doesn't seem to do it
<kenvandine> robru, build a click out of it
<kenvandine> i didn't try on my phone
<kenvandine> but comparing the test to friends-app on my desktop
<kenvandine> they are about the same
<kenvandine> so apples to apples :)
<robru> ugh, I have to make a whole click? I can't just trick upstart-app-launch into running a qml file directly?
<kenvandine> nope, needs to be registered with click for upstart to find it
<kenvandine> want me to create one?
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, it's just that the CPU usage on my quad-core hyperthreaded i7 is like 5% (even for friends-app) so it's tough to say if it's going 102% on the device or not without testing on the device ;-)
<robru> kenvandine, if you can, please. I'm not sure how
<kenvandine> on my dual core 2.93G desktop it goes over 100%
<robru> kenvandine, oh, I get 30%, excuse me
<robru> kenvandine, actually your pastebin gets me 8% CPU while friends-app does 30%, so I guess there is something in friends-app...
<kenvandine> http://ubuntuone.com/4WQ1nkDWYxMyJ03NyMmc8N
<kenvandine> robru, friends-app does do quite a bit more, so makes sense for it to go higher
<kenvandine> i guess for me it's hard to go much higher than 100% :)
<robru> right, but the point is that it goes to 100% on the device when other apps don't ;-)
<robru> ok, I managed to install that click, thanks, how do I run it? it's not in the app list ;-)
<kenvandine> search
<kenvandine> it'll show up
<kenvandine> interesting
<robru> doesn't show up under "ken" or "listview"
<kenvandine> that performs way better
<kenvandine> i search for "lis"
<kenvandine> and it showed up
<kenvandine> you installed with pkcon right?
<robru> uh "click install *.click" ;-)
<kenvandine> and not as root or anything
<robru> perhaps as root ;-)
<kenvandine> pkcon install-local *.click
<kenvandine> as phablet
<robru> oh ok
<robru> kenvandine, yeah I'm getting 30-50% CPU on device
<robru> kenvandine, can you try friends-app just with avatar rendering turned off? I wonder if that's doing it
<robru> kenvandine, as I recall, we had trouble with that in the past ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah, it's going to make profiling this much more painful
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-25
<Laney> hey hey, happy friday!
<mvo> hey Laney
<Laney> hey mvo, how's it going?
<seb128> happy friday desktopers!
<mvo> Laney: not too bad, thanks!
<seb128> hey Laney, mvo
<Laney> hey seb128
<GunnarHj> seb128: ping?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hello!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Why do we bother to put PO files into the language-selector package?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I think they are installed in /usr/share/locale, but is anybody using l-s who are not using the langpack system?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I tested the patch of https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76450 now and it is as you have found out, the drawings appear now but not correctly rotated. Should I attach the debdiff to the LP bug 1242678 so that someone with upload rights on libspectre can upload the fix?
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 76450 in general "Documents are not rotated correctly" [Normal,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242678 in libspectre (Ubuntu Trusty) "evince cannot render some EPS files" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242678
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, people who boot the liveCD in a locale which doesn't have its langpacks on the iso
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's the same reason why ubiquity also has translations non stripped
<seb128> GunnarHj, so anyone can use those UI to install the system/their language, without needing the langpacks to understand the UI
<seb128> tkamppeter, can you look at what is wrong/update the patch to have the correct rotation?
<seb128> tkamppeter, once you have a fix, yes please add a debdiff and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<tkamppeter> seb128, I am not so much expert in PostScript, I could ask the developers of Ghostscript.
<seb128> tkamppeter, if you know anyone that you could ask for hints that would be nice
<GunnarHj> seb128: Trying to understand. ubiquity is obvious, but is the l-s ui really involved in the installation process?
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, if you install without internet, the dialog that opens in the session after first boot to let you complete the locales installation is from l-s no?
<xnox> GunnarHj: so ubiquity generates a file with "incomplete translations message" and that file is ~ .desktop file syntax with all translations for all languages we know how to say "You need language packs"
<xnox> GunnarHj: and l-s is triggered if that file is on disk and shows translated messages from there.
<xnox> GunnarHj: ideally l-s would simply be unstripped from translations, similar to ubiquity & oem-config
<ogra_> oh, wow ... moving my mouse pointer over the firefox search bar gets me quite a gigantic tooltip
<xnox> ogra_: high-dpi ? =)
<ogra_> heh, only fullHD here
<ogra_> its funny, i have two windows open ... one gets me that huge black square, the other works as expected
<GunnarHj> xnox: Right, because now stripping seems to still happen, since there are mo files in both ../locale and ../locale-langpack
<seb128> xnox, l-s is unstripped of translations
<xnox> GunnarHj: that sounds ok.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Are you sure?
<xnox> GunnarHj: we still want to be able to update l-s translations via langpack.... ( i know a bit recursive )
<xnox> GunnarHj: also are you sure those are not magic symlinks or some such?
<GunnarHj> xnox: They are real files, not symlinks.
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/firefox.png
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, it's in the list of things to not strip of pkgbinarymangler
<seb128> GunnarHj, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/pkgbinarymangler/utopic/view/head:/striptranslations.blacklist
<seb128> xnox, you can't have non stripped and updated by langpacks, you need to pick one
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.. Why do language-selector.mo still end up in /usr/share/locale-langpack?
<seb128> GunnarHj, it doesn't for me
<GunnarHj> seb128: ?
<seb128> GunnarHj, oh, it does
<seb128> dunno then
<seb128> but they are not stripped
<seb128> so the langpack one is not used
<seb128> dpm or pitti might know
<GunnarHj> seb128, xnox: Ok, I see no real problem, just thought there was room for simplifying it a bit. Might ask pitti.
 * dpm reads backlog
<GunnarHj> dpm: It was me who asked why the l-s translations are both in /usr/share/locale and /usr/share/locale-langpack
<dpm> oh, I see
<GunnarHj> dpm: Not a big problem, really. Just me who is in a cleaning mood.
<dpm> GunnarHj, xnox, I'm not sure if that has the desired effect, as IIRC, /usr/share/locale translations have precedence over those in /usr/share/locale-langpack
<dpm> which effectively means we're shipping/updating langpack translations for that package that are never going to be used
<pitti> seb128, GunnarHj: language-selector is in pkgbinarymangler's blacklist
<pitti> that was requested so that language-selector can be shown in other languages for not-yet-installed langpacks
<pitti> and yes, that precludes putting its translations into langpacks :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: They still end up in /usr/share/locale-langpack
<seb128> pitti, hey
<xnox> dpm: hm.
<seb128> pitti, yeah, the question is whether it should be in langpacks still if it's unstripped
<dpm> I can remove the langpack flag in Launchpad for l-s, so that its translations are not exported in the langpacks tarball
<GunnarHj> dpm: Aha, so it's a Launchpad setting?
<GunnarHj> dpm, pitti: $ dpkg -S /usr/share/locale-langpack/sv/LC_MESSAGES/language-selector.mo
<GunnarHj> language-pack-sv-base: /usr/share/locale-langpack/sv/LC_MESSAGES/language-selector.mo
<dpm> GunnarHj, in LP you can set which .mo files will be put in the huge tarball that is fed to langpack-o-matic
<GunnarHj> dpm: I see.
<GunnarHj> dpm: Sounds like that would be the right thing to do, then. But e.g. pitti should confirm first.
<pitti> GunnarHj: yes, blacklisting now just means that it doesn't get stripped
<pitti> but a tarball is still built, i. e. fed to LP
<pitti> so translations from langpacks take precedence, but there's a fallback to the "builtin" translations
<pitti> this should give the best of both worlds
<pitti> (for the price of having redundant files)
<dpm> pitti, are you sure langpacks take precedence?
<dpm> I remember having filed a bug about this a while ago with that request
<dpm> but the conclusion was that package translations should take precedence
<pitti> dpm: well, that was the intent some years ago when we wrote the libc patch; I haven't checked recently
<dpm> let me see if I can find the bug...
<GunnarHj> pitti: So I take it that it's fine as it is, then, despite of the duplication.
<pitti> unless libc behaves the wrong way now, of course
<dpm> pitti, GunnarHj: bug 530872
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 530872 in Ubuntu Translations "/usr/share/locale translations have precedence over /usr/share/locale-langpack" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530872
<dpm> so /usr/share/locale translations are preferred, unfortunately
<pitti> dpm: oh, I remember -- was that so that you can install newer versions from a PPA or other 3rd party sources and its newer translations would work
<dpm> yeah, not sure we've made much use of that, though, except perhaps for some OEM packages
<GunnarHj> pitti, dpm: isn't what's preferred determined by bindtextdomain in respective app?
<GunnarHj> pitti, dpm: And in the case of l-s, bindtextdomain is set to /usr/share/locale.
<pitti> yes, but libc always has the /usr/sharea/locale-langpack fallback
<GunnarHj> pitti: Aha.
<ricotz> pitti, hi :), i hope you had some happy easter!
<pitti> hey ricotz; I did, thanks! and you?
<ricotz> pitti, of course i noticed you systemd ppa too ;)
<ricotz> pitti, had some nice days too :)
<pitti> ricotz: hehe -- soon to be landed in utopic after we unfreeze
<ricotz> pitti, ah that i was about to ask
<ricotz> pitti, are you going to follow the stable systemd branch?
<pitti> ricotz: for now I'd like to follow Debian, i. e. 204
<ricotz> which would be mean to get it updated to 208
<ricotz> ah i see
<pitti> ricotz: but I'm currently en route to Antwerp for the systemd/gnome sprint
<pitti> after that I'll know more :)
<ricotz> mutter wayland already  kind of requires 209
<pitti> ricotz: yes, I'd prefer updating to the current upstream version
<ricotz> pitti, ok, thanks for the into :)
<ricotz> info
<pitti> but at the moment, Debian's 204 is fairly well tested, so I wanted to jump on a known-good version first (and minimize our delta); I hope at the sprint I can push some more changes to Debian
<Laney> I thought we weren't going to be able to take >> 204 without switching init too
<pitti> Laney: we are if we teach systemd-shim about cgmanager
<pitti> that's the plan so far
<pitti> unless we switch to systemd init earlier than we thought :)
<Laney> Hrm, interesting
<Laney> I thought it was about internal (non-shimmable; non-D-Bus) interfaces
<Laney> pitti: do you mind if I upload a cherry-pick to precise for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1007826 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1007826 in apport (Ubuntu Precise) "crash with AssertionError: file stream must be in binary mode when trying to save report to file" [Undecided,New]
 * mvo is away for some minutes
<seb128> mvo, it's IRC, you can go make some tea without telling us ;-)
<mvo> seb128: ;)
<tedg> seb128, I think he's using IRC has a timer, looks at the timestamp of the message and he knows how long it has been steeping.
<mvo> lol
<seb128> tedg, knowing mvo he probably rather use it to know when he needs to get the tea bags out of the kettle
<didrocks> but what about the temperature? There is no IC plugin for it
<didrocks> seb128: seems he can't do tea and IRC as he left :)
<Laney> pitti: (uploaded it, feel free to reject if you object [ha])
 * Laney wonders about SRUing webkit
<seb128> Laney, point release? do it
<Laney> http://webkitgtk.org/2014/04/14/webkitgtk2.4.1-released.html
<seb128> I think we should follow the series we are one, especially for the LTS
<seb128> webkit is sort of GNOME-like release wise, they are in stable/bugfix mode
<Laney> it does make sense I think
<didrocks> hey mterry!
<didrocks> mterry: my backups keeps failing :/ (even when I restart from scratch)
<mterry> didrocks, oh no!
<mterry> didrocks, what's the error?
<didrocks> mterry: ah, wait, seems different this time, I have just some files he couldn't save
<didrocks> I would think it's normal, let me retry to do another backup, but incremental this time
<pitti> Laney: no, I don't mind; although it shouldn't really break anything, just for cases where a package already fails to install
<pitti> Laney: was offline in Belgian trains :)
<Laney> happy sprinting!
<pitti> Laney: thanks!
 * Laney is going to try systemd in a minute
<seb128> Laney, can we use testing/is that something we try to already push forward? or are you just doing by personal interest?
<seb128> or asked differently, should I go through the effort of trying it?
<seb128> I'm happy to help testing if needed, but otherwise I'm no special interested trading my working init system by another one ;-)
<Laney> Well, the switch is going to happen and I'm interested in making it go smoothly if I can help
<Laney> and pitti's laying the groundwork for that already
<didrocks> mterry: ok, incremental backup passes since I ripped the folder
<mterry> didrocks, hrm
<didrocks> mterry: so wrong alarm, sorry :)
<mterry> didrocks, I guess...  Probably still something to fix there, but whatever, problem gone
<Laney> seb128: it's easy to switch between the two currently - did you see the blog post?
<didrocks> mterry: I have the old folder if needed, but not sure you have time
<seb128> Laney, I saw it mentioned, but to be honest it's only an init system to me, as long as my computer boot I couldn't care less
<mterry> didrocks, meh, I have a host of other things to do in deja-dup when I do have time for it (like adding google drive and dropbox support now that U1 is dead)
<seb128> I still don't get the hype about init systems ;-)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, what I envisionned! :)
<Laney> well... yeah, I don't really mind so much at that level
<seb128> Laney, we are sure it's going to happen this cycle?
<seb128> I hope we don't push too early/agressively
<Laney> I'm interested in the level of "this is work that we are going to do, so let's make it work well"
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm going to be interested as well when we are about to change
<seb128> to make sure we don't screw our users
<pitti> seems we'll open utopic soon, so I'll upload the PPA fixes to utopic ASAP
<Laney> indeed
<pitti> then it's rather easy to test
<Laney> I don't know if the target for switching init is this cycle or next
<seb128> I hope next
<seb128> let's see
<Laney> Seems ambitious to expect it to be done in 6 (3) months but who knows
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> especially with the phone milestones this cycle
<pitti> yeah, for sure we need all of our upstart jobs to have corresponding systemd equivalents and also adjust the phone hacks to work
<pitti> whether that takes one or two cycles doesn't matter that much
<Laney> nod
<Laney> ah, a fresh new utopic chroot
<Laney> luverly
<qengho> What handles screen locking these days?  "unity-panel-service"?
<seb128> qengho, unity
<qengho> I'm filing a password-prompt bug report.
<seb128> why?
<qengho> Thx.
<seb128> what issue?
<qengho> Username disappears when cursor blinks.
<seb128> weird
<seb128> not reported yet afaik
<seb128> qengho, btw I tried the chromium issue didrocks reported, it's trivial to trigger here as well, weird that you don't see at least the tab ordering being buggy ... what version did you try on, the trusty one?
<qengho> seb128: yes.  I made a while loop. 150 runs later, all is still normal.
<seb128> qengho, did you try the steps I described in the bug?
<seb128> open a new chromium
<seb128> open 4 tabs
<seb128> got the second one, load a site (e.g launchpad)
<seb128> middle click on a link (e.g "ubuntu")
<seb128> that opens as tab 3
<seb128> restart chromium
<qengho> seb128: I didn't try that. I was looking for missing tabs.
<seb128> the tabs moves to the end of the list here
<seb128> qengho, I can confirm the missing tabs if I open some 20 tabs
<seb128> not with lower numbers though
<seb128> qengho, I put the url of a similar upstream chrome/win report in the launchpad bug btw
<qengho> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> qengho, yw, let me know if you need more info on the issue
<Laney> slow systemd boot is slow
<ogra_> Laney, liar ... they told me its faster !
 * ogra_ actually asked about that two days ago "numbers show a minimal debian system boots significantly faster than with upstart" 
<Laney> :P
<ogra_> make your system more minimal ;)
<Laney> I think it's actually hung
<Laney> this is where it would start lightdm
<ogra_> ah
<Laney> aha
<Laney> I had a lightdm from the ubuntu-desktop PPA instead of pitti's
<Laney> wee, hello unity!
<Laney> alright, happy weekend!
<seb128> Laney, thanks, you too
<seb128> same here
<seb128> have a good w.e everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-26
<xnox> is cogl / clutter stack owned by desktop team and/or gnome? or is it all shared responsibility
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-04-27
<Saviq> wiki.u.c down?
<MikeRL> Bad news. Black screen literally every other boot. I can't even CTRL+ALT+Function to a virtual terminal when this happens.
<MikeRL> What I'm asking is are there any logs that may help when I cannot even get Ubuntu to boot half the time? Only happens on my laptop.
<TheMuso> MikeRL: Xorg logs perhaps?
<MikeRL> TheMuso: Thanks. Would you mind helping me look at the?
<MikeRL> TheMuso: *them.
<TheMuso> I am no xorg expert sorry.
<TheMuso> I am no xorg expert sorry, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-x./t #ubuntu-x
<MikeRL> Any other logs that might be worth looking at?
<TheMuso> gah
<MikeRL> Like what?
<MikeRL> I can look at them myself, too. And wait for other to help.
<TheMuso> I mucked up that last line. Added a command at the end of the text I wrote, which was meant to be on its own line.
<MikeRL> So, what are the channels?
<MikeRL> Ubuntu-X or what?
<MikeRL> I don't see an #ubuntu-x...
<MikeRL> All I see is a Mir channel.
<MikeRL> Well, according to the Ubuntu Wiki, it exists.
<MikeRL> So I'll try /j #ubuntu-x
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-20
<desrt> HELLO DESKTOP
<larsu> desrt: stop screaming, please
 * ogra_ rasies his ear trumpet 
<ogra_> what did he say ?
 * davmor2 shakes walking stick and shout "Get Off My LAWN!"
 * ogra_ rasies his ear trumpet again
<ogra_> what did he say ?
<davmor2> ogra_: peskie kids muttering to themselves all the time
<willcooke> http://pad.ubuntu.com/N4aJtsz2V7
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> yay, back to a mostly sane TZ :)
<larsu> pitti: hi! How's London?
<seb128> hey pitti, had a good trip back to Europe?
<willcooke> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/18-enLvvZScjIlkO0VhHG-CuTdK1TUzlNMkdevDqjMB0/edit#gid=0
<willcooke> http://pad.ubuntu.com/N4aJtsz2V7
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I did; all went well
<pitti> seb128: how was your's? you took the Eurostar, I figurE?
<pitti> larsu: you aren't here? for the desktop sprint?
<larsu> pitti: trolling isn't what it used to be in here ;)
<seb128> pitti, mine was fine, yeah, eurostar, easy and uneventful ;-)
<larsu> pitti: I am. It's nice and sunny!
<pitti> larsu: sorry, too distracted/jetlagged for subtle jokes still
<larsu> pitti: no worries. Enjoy your day! Hope to see you some time this week
<pitti> larsu: yeah, I was too tired last night for getting to your hotel again, sorry
<pitti> but definitively let's meet for some dinner/beer this week!
<larsu> :)
<seb128> pitti, we are going to be in the office on thursday
<pitti> seb128: oh, nice! for the release party?
<seb128> + beer event in the evening for vivid
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> rockin'
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> http://www.whizzy.org/2015/02/snapping-mosquitto-mqtt-broker/
<willcooke> robert_ancell, ^^
<MacSlow> for more than an hour I'm watching systemd hanging at "A start job is running for Enable s...y formats" during boot... anyone with an idea how to fix/workaround that... or what's causing this?
<MacSlow> oh... and "Login Service" and "Network Manager" failed to start too
<seb128> willcooke, inspiron 11 3000 series 3138
<seb128> reg model P19T
<rbasak> Does someone in the desktop team want to take bug 1445358? Looks like it should be considered release critical to me.
<ubot5> bug 1445358 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio fails to run when system's language is in certain non-English locales" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445358
<ogra_> heh, so shiny
<seb128> rbasak, can you mention it to diwic on #ubuntu-devel?
<seb128> rbasak, TheMuso is off this week and we don't have anybody else in desktop working on pulseaudio
<didrocks> mterry: hey, we are on a sprint, and we were wondering if you got Unity8 running with a snappy image. In that case, what device and procedure have we used? We tried an usb stick, but of course, most of the time, no wifi drivers on the image…
<mterry> didrocks, no, I didn't get as far as the entirety of unity8
<didrocks> mterry: did you get at least a working machine, which isn't a qemu device?
<didrocks> like a laptop, with ssh, and such…
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, I had a snappy laptop that I ssh'd into
<mterry> didrocks, did you see my email about deb2snap?  I got mir and xmir clients working
<mterry> didrocks, but didn't try something as complicated as unity8
<mterry> I bet there are some gaps (dbus?  gsettings caches?)
<didrocks> mterry: that's exactly why I'm pinging you :) But to get mir, we need to use some intel based laptop
<didrocks> and we still have to find one with a running ubuntu core image :p
<didrocks> (where we have network)
<mterry> didrocks, I had an nvidia laptop
<didrocks> oh, mir supports it?
<mterry> didrocks, it seems to...  using nouveau
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> do you know about qemu? Maybe that can help iterating
<didrocks> (well kvm)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah well I tried kvm
<mterry> didrocks, but mir needs real hardware (/dev/dri/card0 access)
<didrocks> mterry: ok, thanks for confirming. We'll try harder to find a way to at least have ubuntu core running on real hardware first :)
<ogra_> mterry, doesnt the new HW access framework now make that available ?
<mterry> ogra_, I don't know...  It didn't last time I tested on vivid
<ogra_> yeah, that was still in development back then ... i think it is there now
 * didrocks tries in a vm
<didrocks> mterry: ogra_: doesn't work FYI
<didrocks> (with kvm)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, are you going somewhere with those flacky tests? I see you had a bunch of (re)tries, do you understand what's going on?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i'm trying to beat on it :)
<kenvandine> ignore the noise for now
<kenvandine> i have it reliably passing the specific tests we had failing before
<kenvandine> but i introduced another problem...
<kenvandine> fixing
<seb128> kenvandine, what was the issue?
<seb128> I'm curious, your mp doesn't explain much
 * larsu waves to seb128 
 * seb128 waves back
<kenvandine> seb128, we think it was because we had a test calling another test
<kenvandine> so i refactored it to not need to call that test to setup
<kenvandine> but i also added more wait_selects, etc
<kenvandine> but that wasn't the real issue
<seb128> kenvandine, it doesn't make sense, for me the failing test was clearly a tap from autopilot not resulting as a tap/generated as an onClicked
<kenvandine> seb128, elopio says that's because it wasn't ready when the click was sent
<kenvandine> so it didn't get it
<kenvandine> the qml side wasn't ready
<seb128> kenvandine, what does that mean?
<seb128> the UI is on screen
<seb128> and built
<seb128> and the listitem is stable/displayed and get something happening to it
<kenvandine> that's what he said :)
<seb128> e.g you get the selected bg color changed
<kenvandine> but was it ready before autopilot called the click
<seb128> like if it was dnd-ed rather than clicked
<seb128> define ready
<seb128> it was on screen stable displayed without changing for some seconds
<seb128> and the click made the line bg change
<seb128> the text just doesn't turn red and the onClicked handler doesn't trigger
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> to me it looks like the tap is doing a dnd
<kenvandine> hmm
<seb128> or something which is not seen as a proper click
<kenvandine> so removing the call to the other test, did seem to fix that
<kenvandine> i got a couple passes in a row in CI
<seb128> doesn't make sense to me
<kenvandine> not sure how that caused it though
<kenvandine> but he said we should never call a test from a test
<kenvandine> but
<seb128> why not?
<kenvandine> that code as been there for 15 months
<kenvandine> and it wasn't a problem before
<kenvandine> but it is the only place we do that
<kenvandine> he didn't really say why
<kenvandine> he also said we shouldn't have more than one assertion
<kenvandine> which i don't really agree with
<kenvandine> he said each test should only have one assert
<seb128> k, weird
<kenvandine> but for a UI test, i think it makes sense to assert on multiple things
<seb128> I think people just suggest workarounds there
<kenvandine> what i'm still puzzled by is why this just started happening
<seb128> but let's see if that's enough to make things stable, I somewhat doubt it
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-21
<TheMuso> Ok, I think I've worked out a solution to building VM images./c
<TheMuso> whoops, wrong window.
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> hey pitti!
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> doing good - sunny days in London!
<Laney> how's the other side of the river?
<pitti> Laney: equally sunny :)
<pitti> seb128: bonjour ! où est l'autre français ? :-)
<seb128> pitti, salut ! il dort encore le feineant !
 * seb128 summons didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks ! ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça peut aller, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: j'ai dormi mieux, mais encore trop tard
<didrocks> à cause de jibel, c'est ça ?
<didrocks> ces français…
<pitti> didrocks: non, nous avons chambres pour une personne
<didrocks> il t'a trainé dans les bars, j'imagine :p
<willcooke> all:  today's pad for notes:
<willcooke> http://pad.ubuntu.com/MQ01t50gLb
<willcooke> bregma, desrt, didrocks, FJKong, happyaron, Laney, seb128, Sweet5hark, attente, ^^
<willcooke> happyaron, FJKong - yesterday's notes:  http://pad.ubuntu.com/N4aJtsz2V7
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<happyaron> got it
<willcooke> popey, pingaling - are you free for a HO?
<popey> willcooke: ya
<willcooke> popey, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/will?authuser=0
<mhall119> popey: http://pad.ubuntu.com/MQ01t50gLb
<mhall119> for context
<popey> one mo
<larsu> Trevinho: any idea why compiz doesn't draw shadows for windows that have an argb visual?
<Trevinho> larsu: it's by design
<seb128> davmor2, btw, that nautilus trash issue is bug #1445595, seems to be an unity issue (calling the dbus method manually doesn't lead to the extra win)
<ubot5> bug 1445595 in unity (Ubuntu) "Empty Trash Results in File Windows Opening" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445595
<Trevinho> larsu: it never did because in general it's up to them to draw these
<desrt> Trevinho: hi.  how are you.
<Trevinho> larsu: or things like cairo-clock or other widgets might get double shadows
<davmor2> seb128: oh nice thanks for the update
<desrt> Trevinho: you're making larsu very happy right now
<Trevinho> hi desrt allright, you?
<seb128> davmor2, yw
<desrt> Trevinho: great :D
<desrt> thanks for asking
<larsu> Trevinho: "awesome"
 * happyaron wonders whether we'll put input methods into snaps?
<Trevinho> you guys are enjoying london?
<desrt> happyaron: add it to the etherpad
<happyaron> desrt: ok
<desrt> happyaron: we had ideas of snaps for fonts and themes, but input methods didn't come up, i think
<larsu> Trevinho: your workaround for not supporting frame extents was to draw the shadows for csd windows server side, right?
<larsu> Trevinho: but those windows have argb visuals for rounded corners
<happyaron> desrt: added
 * Trevinho larsu: it used to be at trusty times, or well, it was possible to assume scenarios
<Trevinho> to get csd and shadows
<larsu> I don't understand
<Trevinho> but, things have changed, so if there's an argb visual we can just end up checking if it has gtk extents... And maybe add shadows anyway
<larsu> it won't have frame extents
<larsu> we disable them on unity now so that we don't draw shadows client side
<larsu> that's the patch you proposed..
<Trevinho> larsu: ah, ok... and with that they still have an argb visual?
<larsu> Trevinho: not upstream, but I want to change that
<larsu> Trevinho: otherwise we won't get rounded corners
<Trevinho> larsu: well, there multiple things acting in this case..
<Trevinho> larsu: for example, chrome does rounded corners by adding multiple subwindows (so the window is not actually a rectangle), and in this case we still can't add shadows (well we could, but not in the "best way")...
<larsu> Trevinho: we don't draw shadows for chrome?
<Trevinho> larsu: the other way is the one you want to do, but it's quite hard to us to recognize wether the app want to just round a corner or have a full transparent block inside
<Trevinho> larsu: not with its own decorations
<larsu> Trevinho: that's what the opaque region hint is for, no?
<Trevinho> larsu: I have a fix for that scenario, but I was worried of possible regressions for other cases
<larsu> what's the fic?
<Trevinho> larsu: yaeh, but we don't support it yet
<Trevinho> larsu: nor most of the widgets I know of
<larsu> Trevinho: widgets? Do you mean toolkits?
<Trevinho> so, there might be some scenarios were we might draw unwanted shadows
<Trevinho> larsu: no sorry... I used that word in the "osx/windows term".. .I mean things like  cairo-clock or similar things
<Trevinho> "screenlets"?!
<larsu> oh!
<larsu> people still use those?
<larsu> those should just set an empty opaque region so that we don't draw a shadow, right?
<Trevinho> yeah.... Unfortunately... As soon as I changed some shadowing rules I got tons of bugs for very-very edge cases I didn't think of (or at least, that I thought were not important anymore)
<larsu> or just don't draw one if *no* opaque region is set for argb windows, but honor the region if it is set
<Trevinho> yeah
<larsu> csd are becoming a non-edge case
<Trevinho> yep
<larsu> mdeslaur: hey! we're working on that gsettings confinemnet dameon. Where do we get the list of keys an app is allowed to access?
<seb128> jdstrand, ^ fyi, we start working on that
<desrt> pitti: hey... got a second to chat?
<desrt> i'm wondering about this 'appname.developer' naming scheme
<desrt> for snaps...
<desrt> it's making our lives very difficult
<larsu> "our"
<desrt> mostly larsu and seb -- i don't have to deal with this part of it =)
<mdeslaur> larsu: I don't really know, perhaps tyhicks does
<pitti> desrt: I'm the wrong Martin to bark against; I think you want Martin Albisetti
<larsu> mdeslaur: thanks
<Laney> arf arf
<desrt> pitti: seb told me to bark your way :)
<larsu> seb128:?
<seb128> desrt, ?
 * pitti <- not a snappy designer/developer, I just occasionally do some consultancy when mvo is being nice to me :)
<desrt> larsu: ?
<larsu> pitti: sorry, I was the one to recommend you
<seb128> pitti, just for the record I didn't and don't see why I would have
<seb128> desrt, stop lying please
 * pitti hugs seb128 and desrt
<desrt> seb is angry at me now :(
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<desrt> no hugs
<desrt> yes -- indeed it was larsu... i confused them
<seb128> :-)
<desrt> too many people with beards these days
<chrisccoulson_> pitti, I can't imagine mvo being anything other than nice, so I guess that consultancy is full time
 * ogra_ thinks mvo needs to seriously work on his image 
<ogra_> :)
<mvo> ogra_: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/ab/b3/57/abb3576d2fc35561d8c6472556d042ce.jpg
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ hugs mvo 
<pitti> mvo: :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, are you sprinting this week?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, yes, next to hyde park ... are you in London?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that sounds like fun :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I'm not in london. I don't think I've been there since the last desktop sprint I attended
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should come on thursday for the release/party at the pub in the evening ;-)
<jdstrand> larsu, seb128: I would start with just the things we need. iirc, locales, grid units and vibrate. add others when needed
<jdstrand> tyhicks: ^
<seb128> jdstrand, tyhicks, hey, I think the question from larsu was rather how/where do we specify what keys can be read and what's the mechanism to get that list to the new service
<larsu> jdstrand: this is for desktop. We need a lot more than that
<jdstrand> the desktop is currently unconfined. are you talking about unity8 desktop?
<larsu> jdstrand: ah sorry yes. This is futurey work
<larsu> jdstrand: desrt is busy writing that gsettings dbus service
<seb128> jdstrand, yes, trying to make that service properly so it covers our futur convergence needs
<jdstrand> let's wait til tyhicks gets here. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-gsettings dictates the implementation ("Option 3 is the one we've selected") but I imagine we would start with it maintaining its own whitelist and we would add apparmor policy at a later date
<jdstrand> since we're pretty much booked atm
<larsu> jdstrand: you mean for the changes needed in apparmor? (are any needed?)
<larsu> can we maybe store arbitrary metadata with a profile?
<jdstrand> larsu: the spec says that you would express the list of whitelisted keys in apparmor, and gsettings would use the libapparmor api to query if it is allowed for that profile
<jdstrand> larsu: I'm saying we won't do that at first and instead whitelist via some other method
<desrt> so just toss something in /etc ?
<larsu> jdstrand: what could this other method be? Something in the package?
<jdstrand> sure
<desrt> /etc/gsettings-access-thing.d/appname with a list of keys?
<desrt> s@/etc@/usr/share@ sorry :)
<jdstrand>  /etc, hardcoded, whatever makes sense for the implementation
<desrt> you're making larsu cry :)
<jdstrand> maybe we are talking about different things
<desrt> we just want a way to add some randomish unstructured data to apparmor profiles that we can query
<desrt> key/value style
<desrt> where key is whatever and the value is a list of dconf paths
<jdstrand> I'm not saying that the first iteration will define different whitelisted keys per app. I'm saying, list whitelisted keys that are safe for all apps. then later, we can add per app
<desrt> no -- we need to do app settings from the start
<desrt> in fact, this is the thing we want to do first
<jdstrand> well, we don't have resources for the apparmor side atm
<desrt> we're not asking you to do anything
<desrt> we're only asking for information
<desrt> ie: is it possible to add random key/value style metadata to apparmor profiles for an app?
<jdstrand> not at the moment. apparmor doesn't function as a database. that is something along the lines of where we would want to go-- where a trusted helper (in this case, gsettings) can query the libapparmor api
<jdstrand> this is how dbus currently works
<desrt> right.  okay.  that's what we needed to know.
<jdstrand> but, we don't have a generalized way of doing this atm
<desrt> could we abuse something like listing read/write access to files under some imaginary path prefix?
<desrt> like filesystem read access to /dconf/org/gtk/* for example
<desrt> just as a temporary shim....
<jdstrand> that would work if the file query interface was implemented, which it is not yet (planned, but not short term)
<desrt> okay.  so same problem :)
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> what some other trusted helpers have done is use the libapparmor api to see what label an app is confined under, and then either make decisions based on that and/or integrate with something like trust-store
<desrt> do labels have to exist?
<jdstrand> everything has a label. if it is unconfined, it has the "unconfined" label
<desrt> oh.  got it
<desrt> label is like unique identifier
<larsu> is that the same ss the 'policy_group' thing in .apparmor files?
<jdstrand> well, not necessarily unique
<jdstrand> larsu: no
<jdstrand> this is the APP_ID
<larsu> hm?
<larsu> dotty has a "networking" policy_group... that's not its app id I assume?
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ApplicationId
<jdstrand> larsu: it is not
<jdstrand> larsu: the APP_ID is composed of the package name, the appname and the version
<larsu> jdstrand: do we have a way of translating that to the current app id we use in unity, dbus, gsettings, indicators, etc.?
<jdstrand> so something like: com.ubuntu.developer.rancell.dotty_dotty_1.0
<jdstrand> larsu: the APP_ID is the common theme in the whole process
<jdstrand> larsu: the launcher determines the APP_ID, then launches the program in such a way that unity has it and that it runs under the apparmor profile
<jdstrand> the APP_ID is the profile name for store apps
<jdstrand> for non-store/unconfined, I don't know what unity sees, but apparmor will use "unconfined"
<jdstrand> therefore you can do something like:
<jdstrand> profile = libapparmor api call
<jdstrand> if profile == "unconfined":
<jdstrand>   give it what it asked for
<jdstrand> else:
<jdstrand>   do something else
<larsu> unconfined apps shouldn't need to use this service
<larsu> and the "do something else" is the interesting part that we're asking about here….
<jdstrand> this sounds like it would be a good topic for UOS
<larsu> yeah sure
<jdstrand> tyhicks isn't here now, and I'd like him to be, and I'm a bit strapped for time atm with snappy work for the next couple of days. can we do this at UOS and if not then, perhaps a hangout friday/next week?
<larsu> ok, let's do the uos thing
<jdstrand> awesome, thanks
<igniting> Is there a way to remove dash icon from launcher (ubuntu 14.04)?
<seb128> tiheum, hey, how are you? we are talking about bug #1388235 and the equivalent desktop ... some time ago you said you said you would look at using touch indicator icons on desktop or updating the desktop on, do you still plan to work on that?
<ubot5> bug 1388235 in Ubuntu UX "[indicators] Battery icon turns red at 30%" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388235
<tiheum> seb128: Hi, I am fine and you? In the last few weeks I worked to expandthe Suru icon theme to categories of icons that are more specific to the desktop (files, folders, etc). There's still lots of things to do on this side. According to JohnLea_, the plan is to use Suru icons for the next desktop release but only for Unity 8 (to push users to test it).
<tiheum> of course, the theme could be used with Unity 7 as well but it won't be the default
<seb128> tiheum, would the indicator icons fit in the unity7 themes?
<tiheum> seb128: no, unity 7 theme needs an update in order to support the new battery levels
<seb128> tiheum, would that be lot of work?
<tiheum> seb128: just one hour or two
<seb128> so maybe we can get that done next cycle? ;-)
<tiheum> seb128: sure :)
<seb128> great!
<seb128> tiheum, thanks for the update ;-)
<tiheum> seb128: np
<seb128> kenvandine, waits boooo
<kenvandine> well... wait_select :)
<kenvandine> those are often better
<seb128> yeah, just looked at the change, I though you added sleeps ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i asked for a qa review of that
<kenvandine> oh.... no way :)
<seb128> kenvandine, changes look ok to me, I can approve the mp if you want, would still be good to get a qa review
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> an approval from you would be good
<kenvandine> but still want to wait for qa before landing it
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know why the "self.assertThat(self.page, NotEquals(None))" that you removed was there?
<kenvandine> if the page isn't there, the other assert will fail
<kenvandine> and elopio complained that we had too many asserts per test
<kenvandine> which i don't completely agree with
<kenvandine> but this one seemed un-necessary
<seb128> right, agreed, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> comment approved
<desrt> meeting!!
<attente> o/
<seb128> o\
<desrt> seb128, didrocks, larsu, Laney, attente, qengho, happyaron, FJKong, Sweet5hark, willcooke: roll call!
<larsu> hi desrt
<desrt> hey
<seb128> desrt, you master of the bot?!
<desrt> everyone ready with their notes?
<happyaron> hey
 * Sweet5hark is late ...
<desrt> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 21 15:32:15 2015 UTC.  The chair is desrt. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<Laney> ..|..
<larsu> Laney not taking part in the roll call again...
<qengho> will said there was none.
<desrt> seb128: you're up first
<Laney> he's trolling us all
<seb128> desrt took over
<Laney> don't rise to the bait
<larsu> qengho: trolling in London...
<seb128> * sprinting in London
<seb128> </week>
<Sweet5hark> so now that we are all here: Who will bring me a bottle of Cola?
<desrt> seb128: sounds very interesting.
<happyaron> * in London
<larsu> Sweet5hark: your future self
<happyaron> over
<desrt> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<desrt> didrocks: hey.  what's up this week?
<didrocks> desrt: nothing good :p
<didrocks> .
<larsu> didrocks: :(
<Sweet5hark> larsu: my present self!
<desrt> anything we can help with?
<desrt> okay.  thanks didrocks.  hope things look up.
<desrt> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<larsu> meh
<larsu> (meh)
<larsu> </larsu>
<desrt> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<desrt> show me some love, please
<desrt> everyone else seems pretty depressed
<Laney> I did a glib patch
<Laney> waiting for review
<Laney> <unicode character>
<desrt> cool.  i'll try to get around to that.
<larsu> ሴ
<desrt> Laney's patch is about fixing trash on the live cd, fwiw
<larsu> thanks Laney!
<desrt> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente
<desrt> attente: your turn
<desrt> attente: don't let us down
<attente> 🐧
<attente> continued work on service for switching between input method frameworks
<desrt> thanks attente
<desrt> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<desrt> qengho: hey.  want to go? :)
<attente> 💩
<desrt> we can come back to qengho later
<desrt> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<desrt> happyaron: hey.  what's going on at that end of the table?
<happyaron> <unicode>
<happyaron> 在伦敦开会
<happyaron> </unicode>
<qengho> Hah
<happyaron> the above are real unicode characters
<pitti> didrocks, seb128, didrocks, desrt, etc: hey guys, want to meet for dinner later this evening?
<happyaron> done
<desrt> pitti: we're going rock climbing
<pitti> desrt: all of you?
<desrt> but maybe after?
<Laney> (or come)
<desrt> pitti: all except didrocks :/
<pitti> so maybe tomorrow
<desrt> want to come climbing?
<pitti> desrt: I suck at that
<pitti> also, -ETOOMUCHTODO here
<desrt> pitti: me too, but it will be fun anyway
<desrt> we have team dinner tomorrow
<desrt> but you are welcome
<didrocks> pitti: depends, if we can meet half-way, why not :)
<Sweet5hark> 以逸待勞   以逸待劳
<desrt> okay then
<desrt> moving on...
<desrt> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong
<desrt> FJKong: hey.  what's up? :D
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, we can meet at some tube station
<FJKong> looking into scope developing in U7, but no one maintain it... oh no, horrible
<FJKong> U7 API has a lot of changes it,there is no Lens at all in the new API, but only Scopes.
<desrt> well
<desrt> that was a very nice status update
<desrt> i am happy about your honest participation in this process
<desrt> good show
<desrt> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<desrt> Sweet5hark: i know you've been waiting...
<seb128> pitti, you should come to our team dinner :-)
<Sweet5hark> wat?
<Sweet5hark> as stated: 以逸待勞／以逸待劳
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<desrt> i agree.  that sounds like a great plan.
<desrt> okay.  thanks!
<desrt> #topic willcooke
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: willcooke
<desrt> willcooke: any updates for the week?
<pitti> seb128: sounds good too (we are five people here at the release sprint)
<willcooke> I saw a cat
<willcooke> </week>
<desrt> nice!  cats are awesome!
<willcooke> It was a pretty good week
<desrt> #topic other_business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: other_business
<desrt> anything else?
<attente> thanks
<willcooke> I saw two different types of birds as well
<pitti> oh, sorry for breaking your meeting
<desrt> that is quite some other business indeed
<seb128> pitti, maybe the few of us who go climbing can meet you for beer tonight after the climbing?
<seb128> pitti, still having the same mobile number?
<Laney> pitti: you didn't, this is some kind of long troll by desrt ...
<pitti> seb128: yes, hasn't changed in many years
<desrt> it takes patience....
<seb128> pitti, k, good, let's see how the evening goes then
<desrt> okay.  thanks everyone!
<desrt> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 21 15:47:21 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-04-21-15.32.moin.txt
<Laney> thanks!
<attente> thanks!
<pitti> seb128: looks we can come tomorrow, too
<seb128> pitti, yeah, well we can do that 2 nights it's not that often that we see each others nowadays
<pitti> seb128: right; when do you guys get climbing?
<pitti> s/get/go/
<seb128> 6pm
<seb128> Laney said it should take 1.5-2h
<seb128> + traval
<seb128> travel
<pitti> wow, my arms are usually a wreck after 1 h :)
<seb128> so maybe 8:30-9 pm
<seb128> yeah, I'm not even sure I'm going yet
<seb128> I never tried climbing ;-)
<pitti> anyway, dinner around 8 seems fine to me, we can come your way
<seb128> those guys don't joke though
<seb128> great
<seb128> let's keep in touch
<pitti> just tell us a tube station and a time?
<seb128> pitti, would around Convent Garden at ~20:30 works?
<pitti> seb128: sure
<seb128> great
<didrocks> pitti: should we met at Convent Garden a little bit earlier?
<didrocks> have a beer and so on
<pitti> didrocks: if we manage to get out of here early enough, sure :)
<didrocks> hum, seems you won't then :p
<didrocks> ok, I'll see if I meet you guys there
<pitti> didrocks: yesterday we went out around 19:30, plus tube and stuff, so 20:00 sounds possible
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let's forget about it, if I was going there, I would go walking, so I'll stay here it seems
<didrocks> will see you tomorrow!
<pitti> didrocks: hmkay
 * Sweet5hark is afraid of heights: climbing -> scary. jumping out of a flying plane -> no problem.
<Sweet5hark> or maybe, Im just afraid of exercise ...
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: My wifes first flight she was more scared looking out of the window when the plane was on the tarmac than she was when the thing was in the air :D
 * ogra_ curses 
<ogra_> evolution got completely unusable for me on trusty :(
<ogra_> doesnt survive 10min without turning the window grey today
<seb128> but it didn't change?
<ogra_> no, and i didnt upgrade or anything
<ogra_> i have like 80 mails that i have marked read for about 20 times since this morning though ... every time i restart the app they come back ... very annoying
 * ogra_ sighs ... again ... 
<Laney> can you get a backtrace and/or file an upstream bug?
<ogra_> yeah, i guess i have to
<Laney> sorry for your bug :(
<ogra_> heh, not your fault
<ogra_> my general desktop experience is quite awful since i switched my desktop from precise to trusty
<larsu> use vivid!
 * larsu hides
<ogra_> this is only one piece of the picture
<ogra_> larsu, i do, on my laptop, but my desktop runs critical scripts and stuff ... even rebooting takes me ~1h to get everything up in order
<larsu> oh wow
<ogra_> (and every time i do that i swear to myself to write a master script to do all that :P )
 * qengho is afk for driver's-license appointment.
 * ogra_ hopes you get a well open licensed driver then ... not some binary crap 
<ogra_> ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-22
<Sweet5hark> Goooood morning, desktoppers!
<Sweet5hark> You write C or C++? You want to have opinionated discussions with your compiler? Or just be scared by what "undefined behaviour" really means? Read this: http://blog.llvm.org/2011/05/what-every-c-programmer-should-know_14.html
<ubot5> llvm.org bug 2011 in Loop Optimizer "Loop Index Splitting Pass asserts on SPASS" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Sweet5hark> desrt: as discussed yesterday ^^
<Laney> seb128: some new comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1437633
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437633 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu RTM) "Choosing not to report crashes and errors setting reverts" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> if you're interested
<seb128> Laney, I am, thanks
<ochosi> Sweet5hark: ouch, that really *is* scary
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: hrhr, yeah -- an unrelated bug might cause your guards to be happily optimized away ...
<ochosi> Sweet5hark: yeah, i'm trying to forget that again now so that i can continue to live happily (more or less)
<Sweet5hark> also: you put your best coders on the security relevant code and they do all h. but then your less experienced coders use that code and since you
 * desrt drops https://wiki.gnome.org/RyanLortie/BugsInC
<Sweet5hark> also: you put your best coders on the security relevant code and they do all the checks and guards. And then your less experienced coders use that code, have undefed behaviour around it, and since its inlined, the guards/checks get optimized out ....
<ogra_> Laney, seb128 ...
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo whoopsie-preferences
<ogra_> Could not write configuration: Failed to create file '/etc/whoopsie.LRHGXX': Read-only file system
<ogra_> Lost the name: com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences
<ogra_> that is with the fix ... that cant really work :/
<ogra_> talking about bug 1437633
<ubot5> bug 1437633 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu RTM) "Choosing not to report crashes and errors setting reverts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437633
<ogra_> could we move the file to /etc/whoopsie/whoopsie ?
<ogra_> or some such
<Laney> ogra_: read like 5 lines above your sentence :-)
<ogra_> Laney, ah, heh, i'm blind
<Laney> are you talking about the rtm or the vivid version?
<Laney> vivid I guess
<ogra_> rtm is dead
<Laney> nice
<Laney> NICE
<ogra_> (unless there is somethin super critical found)
<Laney> so I didn't work on the vivid implementation & assume Seb is looking at it
<Laney> wait for him I guess
<ogra_> but then only a fix for that one thing would land ... else we'll wait for vivid stabilization now
<Sweet5hark> desrt: all those are resolved in C++11 at least, #justsayin'
<desrt> larsu: can you take a glance at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744282 before i push?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 744282 in gio "gvfs-open for application/x-virt-viewer changed behaviour between 2.40 and 2.42" [Normal,New]
<desrt> since nobody really properly reviewed this yet -- only tested it
<larsu> desrt: new dotty record!
<larsu> desrt: I mean: sure, no problem
<desrt> larsu: sounds like i pinged at a good time ;)
<Sweet5hark> larsu: di da dotty (sing this to the melody of schni schna schnappy)
<larsu> shit. instant earworm
<larsu> THANKS Sweet5hark
<desrt> sure glad i didn't get this when i'm a kid
<larsu> desrt: you're sentence didn't made any sense grammatic
<desrt> i know
<desrt> i knew it as i was typing it
<desrt> was too lazy to fix it
<larsu> I didn't get this as a kid either
<larsu> it's not that old
<larsu> "which is nice" <-- actual fragment from desrt's commit message
<Sweet5hark> we totally need a commit message of the year competition
<larsu> desrt: setting GPtrArray.pdata directly is smelly
<desrt> there is no API to do that
<desrt> but i could change it to run over the array and dup it after i free the ptrarray
<desrt> but.... why?
<desrt> smell-avoidance?
<Sweet5hark> doesnt gcc have a deodorant plugin for smell avoidance?
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, it's annoying, whoopsie edit the file in a safe way, e.g to the create a new file and rename way
<seb128> ogra_, which of course doesn't work with our ro fs
<ogra_> right, that is fine as ling as we can do it in a subdir
<ogra_> *long
<ogra_> (which i actually thought it did ... i understood /etc/whoopsie to be a dir in your patch)
<seb128> ogra_, so maybe my patch is wrong, it's a file
<seb128> ogra_, I though you could list specific files in writable-paths
<ogra_> seb128, yes, you can ...
<seb128> k, so it's a file
<ogra_> but for atomic writes you would need /etc writable
<seb128> I guess we would need to change whoopsie then
<seb128> to write to a subdir
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> it's a bit suboptimal that we need to change whoopsie just to workaround design limitation of our ro images
<seb128> we need a proper overlayfs ;-)
<seb128> bregma, could somebody from your team look at bug #1405349? I guess that's one for andyrock (I would ping him but he's not on IRC it seems?)
<ubot5> bug 1405349 in unity (Ubuntu) "switching to activated guest session causes screen blank" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1405349
<mhall119> bregma: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22447/user-documentation-for-unity-8/
<seb128> happyaron, what's the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1439202 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439202 in ibus (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/ibus/ibus-ui-gtk3:11:XKeysymToKeycode:keybinding_manager_bind:panel_keybinding_manager_bind:panel_bind_switch_shortcut:panel_construct" [High,In progress]
<happyaron> seb128: cannot determine which side is wrong yet, but traces down to glib...
<seb128> happyaron, you have desrt 1.5m away from you if needed ;-)
<happyaron> yep, :)
<happyaron> seb128: will deal with that a bit later, struggling with canonistack atm
<seb128> k, thanks
<happyaron> it's stucking my instance, hope it won't get swallowed
<ogra_> seb128, why would you add that patch to systemd ? systemd isnt used on phones
<seb128> ogra_, I said a similar change to whoopsie, to rename the file in /etc/writable rather than /etc
<ogra_> oops,, sorry
<ogra_> yeah
<Riddell> didrocks: what is ubuntu-desktop-next?
<didrocks> Riddell: it's the experimental unity8 image we had in the past, I guess the first image was about 18 months ago
<didrocks> Riddell: are you going to review my changes? :)
<Riddell> didrocks: I wouldn't trust myself to be able to :)
<Sweet5hark> pitti: about bug 1443667, the cause of this is http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git/commit/?h=debian-experimental-4.4&id=b0002aad6276ac1f21828e5bea1d4c319a345b58 which has been around since libreoffice 4.4.0 and _rene_ says "its only a dir, so dpkg shouldnt care" ...
<ubot5> bug 1443667 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Installer crashes installing libreoffice" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443667
<Sweet5hark> ... never seen that happen for an update here either. Sure can add a B/R, but am unsure on how to verify the fix ...
 * Sweet5hark should maybe try a manual update sequence to trigger this.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: does that also apply to an utopic->vivid upgrade, or only intra-vivid?
<Sweet5hark> pitti: I assume it might also affect utopic->vivid. change was in the first version of 4.4.0.
<Sweet5hark> pitti: But in that case it should have possibly affected every update from libreoffice 4.3 to 4.4, so I wonder if this is some kind of heisenbug.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: it depends on the unpack order really
<Sweet5hark> pitti: yep, that makes it so much "fun" ...
<Sweet5hark> pitti: heh. _rene_ now wants to put the symlink back to -common, while keeping the dir in -core. (change was done for https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=775150 btw)
<ubot5> Debian bug 775150 in libreoffice-core "libreoffice-core: removal of libreoffice-core makes directories disappear from libreoffice-common" [Important,Fixed]
<pitti> Sweet5hark: hm; please don't keep replacing dirs with symlinks or vice versa, that confuses dpkg
<Sweet5hark> pitti: well, if I wouldnt sync from debian, there wouldnt be any symlinks and wild moving around of dirs anyway.
 * Sweet5hark isnt a fan of this symlinking and moving either.
 * ogra_ is looking forward to a snap/click of openoffice ... that will never have such issues :)
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: thats true. because there will never be any updates of openoffice anyway. security or otherwise.
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, so you plan to stop maintaining it ?
<Sweet5hark> I stopped maintaining openoffice four years ago ...
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> my brain stopped switching to the right name years ago too it seems
<ogra_> sorry :)
<Sweet5hark> ogra_: np
 * Sweet5hark now carries on with breaking libreoffice ...
<Sweet5hark> pitti: sooo, I agreed with _rene_ that we just add a replaces vs. -common for -core. Is the breaks: really needed? Neither _rene_ nor me see a reason for that.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: it might work without, it's just standard practice so that apt unpacks the newer version of the broken package first
<pitti> but if you try to replace a symlink with a dir you need a preinst anyway, and hten definitifely a breaks
<Sweet5hark> pitti: nono, we are not replacing the dir with a symlink
<pitti> (not sure which way aroud you changed things, only following with half a brain cell)
<Sweet5hark> pitti: /usr/lib/libreoffice/share/uno_packages moved from -common (in 4.3) to -core (in 4.4). _rene_ assumed the dir to be empty (and thus needing no replaces:), but its not as there is a symlink called "cache" in it.  So just adding a "Replaces: libreoffice-common (<< $ver)" in libreoffice-core should make this work out.
<Sweet5hark> heh, as it goes there is a Replaces: in there already anyway, just needs the version bumped ...
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.2/libreoffice_4.4.2-0ubuntu2_source.changes no l10n update needed, no sign-all needed
<seb128> Sweet5hark, uploaded
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thx
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yw!
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-23
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> morning!
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> WHAT
<Laney> GUTEN TAG
<larsu> francooke: bonjour
 * pitti waves to the desktoppers
 * Sweet5hark waves back
<pitti> monkey day!
 * FJKong waves back
<JupiterWhistles> desrt, alternative route:  https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/Thistle+Hyde+Park+Hotel,+London/51.506593,-0.0995504/@51.50591,-0.1345683,14z/data=!4m10!4m9!1m5!1m1!1s0x487605538bac3303:0x93ccf9894e3ff2fe!2m2!1d-0.180839!2d51.511112!1m0!3e3!5i1
<Sweet5hark> pitti: right, how did it happen that this release was named after me?
<pitti> Sweet5hark: err - wut?
<Sweet5hark> pitti: I just feel quite monkeyish often.
<pitti> I've monkey-patched ubiquity all week :)
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<desrt> willcooke: liked your old name better :)
<seb128> hey pitti!
<Sweet5hark> larsu, desrt: http://pcottle.github.io/learnGitBranching/
 * willcooke -> Blue Fun
<willcooke> *Fin
<willcooke> Blue fun is something very different
<willcooke> j'ai sommes arrivés
<pitti> Laney: *poke*
<willcooke> quittin' time.  Enjoy 15.04
 * qengho upgrades to 15.10.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-04-24
<yoavst> I've got a question about Ubuntu-make
<yoavst> If I've already got an installation of android studio & IDEA & Android SDK. Is it useful?
<larsu> morning!
<pitti> hey larsu!
<larsu> morning pitti!
<Laney> hey!
<seb128> robert_ancell,
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/convergence-1505-snappy-desktop
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/convergence-1505-unity-8-as-default-desktop
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/convergence-1505-converged-desktop-apps
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/convergence-1505-supporting-legacy-apps
<Laney> mardy: What's the status of the empathy update?
<Laney> /account-plugins/whatever
<mardy> Laney: it landed in the overlay ppa, it seemed to behave as expected
<Laney> mardy: we need to disable the services in ubuntu too
<Laney> since they are going away
<FJKong> Trevinho: hey
<Trevinho> FJKong: hey
<FJKong> Trevinho: how can I see the debug info of scope in unity7
<Trevinho> FJKong: mh, depends on the scope
<Trevinho> FJKong: there's a libunity tool for launching them
<Trevinho> FJKong: otherwise, you can launch one of the unity-lens-* binary
<FJKong> Trevinho: it is write by python
<FJKong> %s/write/written
<Trevinho> FJKong: by installing libunity-tools, you can run libunity-tool and launch the scope with it
<Trevinho> FJKong: libunity-tool -g for the UI
<FJKong> Trevinho: like this?  libunity-tool -g /usr/share/unity-scopes/devhelp
<FJKong> Trevinho: then I need to input name and path?
<Trevinho> FJKong: no, you just need to run the devhelp scope in a terminal, then the UI by itself... Using that tool you should be able to connect to its bus and to what you want
<FJKong> Trevinho: ok, I think I know how to play with it, another question : if there is some  syntax err in python file, can this way work ?
<Trevinho> FJKong: well, in that case when you run the file the python interpreter will warn you
<FJKong> Trevinho: cool, thanks so mu...ch
<FJKong> Trevinho: I am playing with it now
<Trevinho> FJKong: cool
<popey> robert_ancell: https://code.launchpad.net/~hansueli-burri/+junk/Mastermind
<popey> robert_ancell: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/02/15/ubuntu-touch-app-wishlist/
<didrocks> won on gmaps's prediction by 20 minutes \o/
<didrocks> then, spent the same time just to get to the eurostar lobby
<Laney> hey didrocks
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-layouts-layout.html#fillWidth-attached-prop
<didrocks> hey slackers! :)
<Laney> can't talk, out partying
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> I would have bet it!
<didrocks> as soon as I'm back in gold old France, "mouse danses…"
<happyaron> lol
<seb128> hey didrocks1
<seb128> didrocks1 got upgraded to 1
<Laney> didrocks++
<didrocks1> yeah, there has been an ABI break :p
<didrocks1> so starting proper versioning
<didrocks1> or we can say "let's mark him stable" :)
<Laney> No-change rebuild against new didrocks
<didrocks1> :p
<didrocks1> I'm impressed by SNCF station wifi
<didrocks1> it's quite good
<didrocks1> and I'm just in front of the station, not inside
<didrocks1> (of course, for the clichee, I can hear some accordeon)
<ogra_> didrocks1, any pantomime in sight ?
<didrocks1> ogra_: no, its too far from the city :)
<ogra_> then it is only half a clichee :)
<didrocks1> heh, fair enough!
<Laney> have you seen this man? http://www.ralphsteadmanartcollection.com/images/portfolio/home/frenchman-on-bike.jpg
<didrocks1> Laney: "those", you meant, right? :)
<didrocks1> actually, the train is maybe already arrived (as it's the starting station), let me see if I can get in and be more comfortable (meaning, not in a windy place)… bbl!
<didrocks> settled!
<Laney> ^_^
<ogra_> and degraded by 1
<didrocks> ogra_: rollbacked after a regression detected!
<ogra_> +1
 * Sweet5hark waves from heathrow.
<Sweet5hark> seb128, all: for those of you leaving tomorrow -- it seems heathrow express has track maintenance tomorrow and will leave only every 30 minutes, not every 15 minutes. In case some of you plan with a tight schedule ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-25
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hello! :p
<qengho> hihi
<FJKong_> hihihi
<Sweet5hark> hohoho
<hikiko> test
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<happyaron> morning
<pitti> yak shaving yet? :-)
<willcooke> morning desktoppers
<Trevinho> morning!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1574285
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574285 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "dpkg-maintscript-helper: prepare_dir_to_symlink can never succeed" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> seb128, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqmi/+bug/1562957 something the desktop team would look at or would that be cyphermox or somebody else?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1562957 in libqmi (Ubuntu) "Sync libqmi 1.14.0-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<seb128> attente, is that InstallFile?
<desrt> hi willcooke :D
<willcooke> desrt, hihi
<seb128> attente, unping
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<desrt> seb128: irc doesn't work this way :)
<seb128> Trevinho, morning! italians, always late!
<seb128> desrt, it should!
<seb128> dholbach, no idea, I don't even know what libqmi is
<seb128> dholbach, sorry at a sprint and we are getting started, don't have a lot of focus for IRC
<dholbach> seb128, it seems to have to do with {network,modem}manager
<seb128> try cyphermox
<Trevinho> seb128: to get your love :)
<dholbach> seb128, understood, no worries - have a good time at the sprint
<seb128> I can put on my list for next week
<seb128> thanks!
<dholbach> seb128, my ping above included Mathieu, so maybe he'll pick it up later on :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> attente, Laney,
<seb128> method call time=1461568730.237483 sender=:1.158 -> destination=org.debian.apt serial=37 path=/org/debian/apt; interface=org.debian.apt; member=InstallFile
<seb128>    string "ubuntu-xenial-main"
<seb128>    boolean true
<pitti> hey desrt, what an unusual hour for you -- are you in Europe again?
<desrt> yes.  we're sprinting in prague
<desrt> desktop team plus shell/designers
<pitti> ah, lovely
<desrt> this is why i was in your country for my 'visit' yesterday ;)
<pitti> transit zone doesn't even legally count as "in the country", does it? :-)
<desrt> i went through FRA
<seb128> Laney, attente, robert_ancell, not good enough, "error-unreadable-package-file: gnome-calculator" ... it gets the source name not the full pathname, which I guess is what it needs
<robert_ancell> yeah, duh
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> good morning and have a nice sprint!
<desrt> larsu: thanks :D
<seb128> hey larsu, we miss you here!
<larsu> seb128: I miss you too! Thought about coming down for a day, but have quite a lot of work to do this week
<seb128> larsu, good luck with the work, maybe next time! we are going to drink a beer for you
<larsu> seb128: I know you will ;) Enjoy Prague!
<seb128> larsu, thanks!
<dholbach> are you going to look at the appstream stuff in the sponsoring queue at the sprint?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, do you know if the dpkg-maintscript-helper bug has steps to trigger it? or do we just reports?
<Sweet5hark> havent tried to reproduce yet -- so far all I have is those reports ...
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I see they all seem 14.04LTS->16.04LTS updates though
<seb128> pitti, ^
<willcooke> robert_ancell, https://trello.com/b/hY6fCqbx/convergence-topics
<Laney> hai
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you meeowing today?
<Laney> hey pitti!
<Laney> we're meowing from prague
<chrisccoulson> how's prague?
<seb128> Laney, pitti, do you know about "update-rc.d ... remove" erroring out with  "... exists during rc.d purge"? I've a friend who had his trusty to xenial update failing because ppp.preinst hit that one
<pitti> seb128: that doesn't ring a bell with me, sorry
<seb128> the pppd-dns one if that case
<pitti> what exists during rc.d purge?
<seb128> the ppp.preinst errored out with "pppd-dns exists during rc.d purg" which seems to be the preinst call to "update-rc.d pppd-dns remove"
<seb128> I don't really understand what the errors means though
<Laney> sorry
<Laney> try slangasek?
<seb128> yeah, a bit early for him
<seb128> I'm going to watch out for other reports
<seb128> it's possible that my friend deleted some conffile or something
<Sweet5hark> Laney, pitti: https://twitter.com/TheLadBible/status/723859679479250944
<seb128> the system is like several LTS cycles old with quite some custom changes and upgrades
<seb128> easier workaround would be to not fail the preinst on errors from that call, unsure if that would be right though
<Laney> Sweet5hark: HEAVEN
<pitti> Sweet5hark: *grin*
 * seb128 reads recent launchpad bugs, quite boring
<seb128> not fun bugs reports in that LTS?
<pitti> oh, there are; I'm getting tons of duplicates on upgrade failures :/
<seb128> oh? :-(
<seb128> some common issues?
<seb128> like one bug we can fix to address most?
<pitti> bug 1560797 in my world mostly
<ubot5> bug 1560797 in apt (Ubuntu Wily) "apt does not configure Pre-Depends: before depending package" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560797
<pitti> we SRUed the fix to trusty and wily, but so far most people don't update their trusty/wily before dist-upgrading to xenial :/
<seb128> isn't the dist-upgrader supposed to make you do that?
<seb128> like ask you to apply SRUs before upgrading?
<pitti> I thought it would upgrade to the new apt first
<pitti> (which would work as well)
<pitti> but not sure why that happens so often still
<seb128> people upgrading manually?
<pitti> well, I got maybe 10 or 15 reports after the release
<pitti> if several thousand upgraded, that would still count as "few" I guess
<pitti> yeah, could be manual apt-get dist-upgrade
<hikiko> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.trusty-1442728/+merge/292773 I hope it's fine
<xnox> seb128, pitti - upgrading apt alone, results in a cycle, with a pre-depends which old apt fails to handle. Hence the bug.
<xnox> the best we can do, is SRU a fix to all old apts that we can.
<xnox> and hope people upgrade to latest updates, before upgrading further up.
<xnox> which we have now.
<xnox> does dist-upgrader upgrade people to -updates first, then upgrade apt, then upgrade to next series?
<pitti> xnox: we already SRUed it with fast-tracking last week
<xnox> right. so that's the best we can do. and wait for everyones mirrors to catch up
<xnox> and upgrades =/
<pitti> RAOF: are you going to merge colord soon, or want me to? I'm merging gnome-color-manager, and the new version needs a new colord
<Sweet5hark> ajar JarJar in a jar in an ajar jar: https://plus.google.com/+KristianK%C3%B6hntopp/posts/MXUmooUdtq2?pid=6277259845447416050&oid=102280518215937463274&authkey=CJOjheLDyPWX-gE
<pitti> Sweet5hark: hah, brilliant!
<Sweet5hark> pitti: as a bonus, it was required to chop JarJars head off for the illustration.
<Sweet5hark> JarJar makes me channel my inner Red Queen.
<qengho> Sweet5hark:  Austria 20160425 NEVER FORGET
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: see now the question is why they didn't do Ajar jarjar in an ajar jar in an ajar jar and keep it recursive ;)
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: to break the rhythm I assume. rhythm makes it to easy.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: :)
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: I'll stick with the classics like She sells see shell from the seashore if she sells sea shells from the seashore she'll sell sea shells forever more
 * Sweet5hark rides off on a buffalo buffalo.
<flocculant> sea shells
<flocculant> just saying ...
<davmor2> flocculant: meh dyslexic if I get it so you can read it I'm happy
<flocculant> davmor2: well in that case - I can read it :)
<davmor2> flocculant: I actually worte it as seashells but it didn't look right
<flocculant> :)
<davmor2> wrote even
<hyperair> where does gnome-software in xenial get its appdata information from?
<Laney> archive.ubuntu.com
<kgunn> hikiko: wanna join kpi?
<hyperair> Laney: um where exactly?
<Laney> hyperair: /ubuntu/dists/suite/dep11/
<Laney> /suite/comopnent/dep11/
<hikiko> kgunn, I am in the sprint in Prague, I m going to find a quiet place and join you in a few minutes
<hyperair> Laney: oh. i thought the appstream stuff was separate from dep11
<hyperair> Laney: so how do i debug why something's missing from the dep11 dump?
<Laney> hyperair: look on http://appstream.ubuntu.com usually
<davmor2> hyperair: http://mhall119.com/2016/03/help-make-gnome-software-beautiful/
<hyperair> ah, thanks
<kgunn> hikiko: oops forgot...np
<davmor2> hyperair: was my link to mhall119 useful I hope so :)  It's just so I can pass it on in future if it was :)
<Laney> depends if the problem is an icon or not :)
<hyperair> davmor2: well, somewhat, but i found what i needed from laney's link
<hyperair> and yes it was an icon
<hyperair> i placed it in the wrong place
<hyperair>  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256 instead of /usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps
<trmsu> you should be able to SRU that if you want
<trmsu> haha I forgot I change my nick
<trmsu> changed
<hyperair> ..wut
<ximion> Laney: you need to set the dataPriority flag for AppStream metadata in the -updates, -backport, etc. suites to someting >> 0
<ximion> otherwise the new data won't override the old one
<trmsu> ok
<hyperair> ximion: um how do you set that?
<desrt> trmsu: mmm
<ximion> hyperair: on the server, set the "dataPriority" property for the target suite in dep11-config.yml
<desrt> trmsu: i will eat you
<trmsu> eat my beans
<desrt> *pin drop*
<ximion> no giraffes, but tiramisu ;-)
<trmsu> ximion: what's the right relative priority for backports?
<trmsu> proposed < updates < backports?
<ximion> jup, I think that makes sense
<trmsu> < updates < security < backports
<trmsu> actually proposed should be higher than updates
<trmsu> release < updates < security < proposed < backports
<trmsu> probably
<ximion> right, proposed beats security and updates
<trmsu> ximion: ok, will be there next time
<ximion> :-)
<ximion> if we had versions in AppStream data, we could resolve conflicts by version comparisons...
<ximion> but that's likely not a great idea
<davmor2> wllck: I see you've gone all hip and textspeak and dropped all the vowel from your nick nice ;)
<wllck> wrd
<seb128> Laney, attente, robert_ancell, the appstream: handler does
<seb128> 			g_action_group_activate_action (G_ACTION_GROUP (app),
<seb128> 			                                "details",
<seb128> 			                                g_variant_new ("(ss)", path, ""));
<seb128> that's can't be done I guess since g-s doesn't know about non desktop binaries
<hyperair> ximion: um i guess i'll have to ping someone for that?
<ximion> hyperair: not just someone ^^ Laney can do it
<ximion> or better: has done it ^^
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> naise
<hyperair> guess i'll SRU the change
<muktupavels_> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1574866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574866 in Compiz "Compiz does not paint background" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-26
<RAOF> pitti: Enjoy your shiny new colord 1.3.2-1. Build-against-universe means the Ubuntu delta can be dropped.
<RAOF> (I'm *pretty* sure this is correct this time!)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> RAOF: ah great, thanks
<willcooke> Mirv, hey!  Do you have a script which can sync between LP and Trello?
<Mirv> willcooke: no, maybe jibel could have? although I think it's just for bileto <-> Trello. I used to have one for Kanban <-> LP :)
<willcooke> nw, thx Mirv
<willcooke> popey, ^
<Laney> aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template for Ubuntu/yakkety
<Laney> WHAT SAY?????????
 * larsu pets Laney
 * Laney purrs
<Laney> much better
<larsu> :)
<Laney> larsu: saw your latest work
<Laney> exciting stuff :)
<larsu> huh?
<larsu> oh gvariant.js?
<Laney> YEAH!
<larsu> thanks :)
<larsu> hacked on that on the side a bit
<larsu> was fun
<Laney> what do you guys want to use this for?
<larsu> this is nothing official, just a side project
<larsu> not planning to use it for anything yet
<Laney> ah right
<larsu> and it's not even close to ready to be used for anything
<larsu> but it taught me how to mangle binary bits in javascript (and more javascript in general), how to make node modules, and how gvariant is serialized
<larsu> Laney: I didn't think news about it would travel that fast...
<larsu> ah, I showed desrt last night
<Laney> correct
<Laney> while we were in the prague beer museum
<desrt> we did a bit of research... on a lark i said it would be fun to write a haskell one
<larsu> oh - I hope I didn't distract you guys too much from the important stuff there
<desrt> already exists.  also, golang, rust, java, many others
<larsu> seriously? nice
<desrt> some of them are just bindings, i think
<desrt> but some are definitely native reimplementations
<larsu> desrt: I think it would be nice if you could put the spec somewhere more visible
<RAOF> Oooh, I might be interested in a Rust gvariant codec.
<desrt> i think that one may have just been a binding
<RAOF> Also, hello larsu, Laney, and desrt!
<desrt> hi RAOF :)
<RAOF> Ah, well. Then I get to write one (eventually!)
<larsu> hi RAOF!
<desrt> RAOF: let me know when you do it :)
<larsu> do it, it's fun!
<seb128> hey larsu RAOF otherdesktopers
<RAOF> It'll be a fun exercise to work out how to drive the rust hypothesis-y clone.
<desrt> seb128: that word has two 'p's in it, i think :)
<RAOF> Hey seb128!
<larsu> and the spec is pretty easy to follow
<larsu> morning seb128!
<seb128> desktoppers!
<desrt> larsu: thanks :)
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<popey> qengho: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~snappers/snappy-playpen/trunk/files & https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xBHxFwBNk3HjomnxzOjrohy-E3eyjAGX8ZLvXPqOG84/edit#gid=0
<qengho> popey: thx
<willcooke> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/researchers-develop-nanowire-battery-lasts-001737099.html
<willcooke> popey, ^
<seb128> Laney, robert_ancell, attente, so, does any of you want to rebase wip/ubuntu-xenial on 3.20.2 or cherry pick some of the fixes from the stable branch? or should we just got with what we have (+ the one pending comment)
<davmor2> willcooke: I'd of been happier with a battery that lasted 1000's of hours rather than 1000's of charges but I'll take it :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning. I want to have an experiment with Unity8 on a laptop.
<flexiondotorg> Maybe even try making an image for the Raspberry Pi.
<flexiondotorg> Will installing 'unity8-desktop-session-mir' on a minimal system pull in all the required dependencies or is a Unity7 desktop required as a base?
<seb128> unsure we tested on a minial system, try and tell us? ;-)
<flexiondotorg> seb128, OK :-D
<flexiondotorg> seb128, So I have Ubuntu Unity 7 fully work on the Pi 3. I thought I'd have a stab at getting Unity 8 going too.
<seb128> robert_ancell, can you add "x-scheme-handler/apt" to the Mimetypes list in the .desktop in the apturl commit
<seb128> flexiondotorg, that's nice, let us know how it goes
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Will do. A project for the weekend I think.
<robert_ancell> seb128, ack
<seb128_> robert_ancell, thanks
<seb128_> (if somebody asked me anything since robert's reply, please ask again, I changed wifi and lost backlog)
<willcooke> stupid wifi
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, I think you might have issues running Mir on Pi3 because of the requirements on the video driver
<willcooke> not sure though
<seb128> indeed!
<seb128> robert_ancell, attente, do you have any idea if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1555567 is still an issue?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1555567 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "License information from the store not being used" [Medium,Triaged]
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Yes I anticipate a rocky road.
<davmor2> willcooke: stupid developers going to a sprint with more than one device and eating all the bandwidth ;)
<flexiondotorg> But I have the experimental VC4 driver working in Unity7 and prepared to get my hands dirty.
<robert_ancell> seb128, check with attente but I don't think we are getting / using this yet?
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, the question was to know if we are blocked/need to nag the store team about it
<seb128> it's suboptimal to have all those flagged as nonfree
<robert_ancell> yep
<attente> the bug sounds like it's our problem
<attente> i'll look into it
<seb128> thanks
<attente> if snapd is giving it to us, then i guess we're not setting it properly somewhere
<seb128> well, dunno
<seb128> how does one query details with snapd?
<seb128> I just asked on their channel
<seb128> the snap command line doesn't seem to have a show command
<seb128> or info or whatever
<willcooke> seb128, as discussed:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1575086
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1575086 in software-center (Ubuntu) "u-s-c icon now clashes with the new Ubuntu Software package" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<seb128> tiheum, ^ hey, do you think you could help there?
<seb128> attente, robert_ancell, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1561285 something that is fixed in the SRU?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1561285 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "snapd operations don't contain progress information" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> it's fix commited
<seb128> but I don't see what commit corresponds
<attente> seb128: it should be fixed in the current branch
<attente> seb128: did it not work for you when you tried it?
<seb128> attente, but not in the xenial version?
<attente> seb128: not in the xenial version
<attente> seb128: but committed to the branch
<seb128> k, I was just checking
<attente> seb128: i'll try and find it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> well just wondering if the bug needs to be made SRU compliant
<seb128> I guess not since snaps support is not enabled atm
<seb128> so it's not a bug that we fix
<seb128> it's just part of the new feature
<attente> seb128: it's this one ac3a1c439fb79c2ae2070b35cb6ba1d9b676a1b4
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> seb128: you tested the branch and didn't get any 500 errors, right?
<tiheum> seb128, hi, we could do something. I will speak with John and Marcus about it and will comment the bug accordingly
<seb128> correct
<seb128> tiheum, thanks
<attente> seb128: i seem to be still getting them :/
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> talk to the snappy team seeing what debug info they might want to want?
<seb128> attente, that commit is already in xenial
<attente> seb128: but the plugin was disabled for the one currently in archive
<seb128> right
<attente> oh. you think we should've marked it as fix released even though no one can verify it
<seb128> no, it's fine
<seb128> I'm just going to skip it from the bugs referenced in the SRU changelog
<seb128> because there is no way to test the buggy behaviour
<seb128> out of rebuild an old version to enable snap to see it's broken
<seb128> like it's just part of "enable snaps support"
<seb128> Laney, attente, 1559185 1559284 1564621 1571414 1573408 1575104
<seb128> should be the SRU bugslist
<seb128> Laney, bug #1575104 is the one you wanted
<ubot5> bug 1575104 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "SRU including some fixes/improvements/enabling snap backend" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575104
 * Laney screms at aptly
<seb128> chattyman, howdy
<popey> hello chattyman
<chattyman> Hi all
<popey> chattyman: still there?
<chattyman> popey, i sure am
<Laney> alan carr?
<Trevinho> seb128: it doesn't solve my issue, but if you want it, it's still cleaner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16062267/
<seb128> Trevinho, k, can you do a mp against the packaging vcs?
<Trevinho> seb128: ooook...
<seb128> ttthhhhhhanks ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nautilus/menubar-visibility-signals/+merge/292925
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<muktupavels_> Trevinho, do you have time to look at compiz bug and releated branch? https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1574866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574866 in Compiz "Compiz does not paint background" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> muktupavels_: yeah, me and andyrock were already checking that
<Trevinho> muktupavels_: from a first look, please don't break the API, add a new method instead
<Trevinho> methods
<xnox> awwww seb128 might get the wooden spoon =(
<muktupavels_> Trevinho: how should I name new methods? incrementOpaqueDesktopWindowCount?
<Trevinho> yeah
<muktupavels_> Trevinho: but is it right way to fix that? Maybe there is better way?
<Trevinho> muktupavels_: I've not been checking the thing internally yet... andyrock is on it though
<Trevinho> muktupavels_: so provide him the proper scenario too
<seb128> xnox, less work for me, woooo
<Laney> brutal
<Laney> I was excited
<seb128> they so changed the rules so no desktop people would be in their club
<seb128> that's a parody of democrary
 * seb128 rage quits non desktop channels :p
<Laney> let's protest the next meeting
 * larsu wonders what we protest about
<seb128> larsu, TB elections
<seb128> larsu, http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/results.pl?id=E_0b63afb3ebd5c7ca
<seb128> but TB decided midelection to change to 5 members instead of 6
<Laney> so seb128 is listed as being elected
<Laney> but actually they are only taking the ones above him
<Laney> :(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<Laney> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):
<Laney> :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(
<larsu> 😢
<larsu> poor seb128
<andyrock> muktupavels_: please take a look to the review
<muktupavels_> andyrock: I already force pushed...
<andyrock> muktupavels_: i'm on it
<mdeslaur> seb128: :(
<seb128> mdeslaur, congrats! :-)
<mdeslaur> thanks
<Trevinho> andyrock: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/scale-selection-keyboard+mouse-fix/+merge/292938
<Trevinho> Mh, we should support embedding gifs, really https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/scale-selection-keyboard+mouse-fix/+merge/292938/comments/751157
<seb128> lol
<Laney> I just found a weird thing
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/pitti.png
<pitti> seb128: darn, so the millions spent on your TB campaign were spent in vain? :-(
<pitti> Laney: qu'est-ce que c'est ?
<pitti> Laney: oh, autopkgtest spam?
<seb128> pitti, yeah, some of my supported are talking about riots now!
<Laney> pitti: no, see that image
<Laney> it's indicator-pitti!
<pitti> wrt. http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/results.pl?id=E_0b63afb3ebd5c7ca, I think only the top 5 win
<pitti> Laney: oh, nice! Is that the number of times that I've sighed today?
<Laney> apparently it's the countdown to your next birthday
<pitti> (towards clouds, arm64 kernels, libreoffice making s390x explode, etx)
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-pitti
<pitti> o_O
<Laney> same face I made
<qengho> willcooke: title is misleading. https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1574526
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574526 in Snappy "x11 plug doesn't allow getsockname, breaks xeyes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> thx qengho
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, easy question for you about ... https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/tree/src/plugins/gs-plugin-apt.cc?h=wip/ubuntu-xenial#n353
<seb128> mvo, that loop has a break in it, what's the point of the loop if you exit on first iteration? I guess either it shouldn't be a loop or the break should be there?
<mvo> seb128: in a meeting right now, but I can have a look
<seb128> mvo, thanks, L_aney says you nicely gave us that code ;-)
<seb128> just wondering if you can make sense of the issue
<mvo> seb128: sure, after the meeting (in some minutes)
<Laney> I don't think it causes a problem in practice
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> doesn't seem to
<seb128> unsure what next loop iteration would do though
<mvo> seb128: we only need the first one, but we need to check the VF.IsGood() condition, so the loop will go find the first of these and then break. could be written differently of course, feel free to change if you want
<seb128> mvo, if it's false you exit directly since VF.IsGood() is false, so don't go to find the first good one?
<mvo> seb128: hm, let me look in detail
<mvo> seb128: just found my code and yes, this is a bit silly, I can rewrite it if needed. that was written in a bit of a rush. is it actually causing problems? or just a weird style?
<seb128> mvo, just weird style/didn't understand it, I crossed it while debugging another issue in the same function and was wondering about it
<seb128> mvo, unsure if it could create issues, e.g if there are cases where the first entry is not good and where it should iterate rather than exiting
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I will update the example I think
<mvo> seb128: and send something out
<seb128> mvo, thanks for taking the time to have a look!
<mvo> seb128: https://github.com/mvo5/apt-api-example/blob/master/miniapt.cc#L18 should be better when I have a moment I will expand it a little bit (re-add the IsGood for example)
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> Laney, ^ just for info
<TheMuso> desrt: https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/espeak-general <- the espeak list where you can ask about the language stuff for espeak if you are so enclined.
 * Laney hugs mvo 
<Laney> you beauty
<seb128> :-)
 * mvo hugs Laney and seb128 - nothing like a proper team hug!
 * seb128 hugs mvo and Laney :-)
<seb128> indeed!
<ogra_> huggers
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-27
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<duflu> Bonjour tout le monde, et pitti
<duflu> pitti: Unrelated to recent discussions -- if I have a crash on startup and it gets uploaded, can I find via the filesystem which error/bug/URL it was?
<duflu> I don't have working X, only VT login
<sarnold> /var/crash/ ?
<duflu> sarnold: Yes, files in /var/crash, but no URL to tell me where it went to or which existing bug it is
<duflu> And no X either. Just a console
<duflu> I wonder, can I look my machine up on errors.ubuntu by some ID?
<duflu> I take it back. Unity7 in software mode eventually started after about 10 minutes
<willcooke> Laney, https://launchpad.net/~attente/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-software/+sourcepub/6363890/+listing-archive-extra
<willcooke> Laney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<seb128> willcooke, teaching upload queues and ppas to Laney? ;-)
<willcooke> someone has to
<Laney> I'm learning something
<Laney> PPAs don't have -proposed you know
<seb128> right
<pitti> Laney: that's configurable
<seb128> but we upload to "version" for years
<seb128> and have the archive redirect to proposed
<pitti> and -- seb128, Laney: OHAI!
<seb128> hey pitti
<willcooke> obligatory: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4jt8mkkUX1qdojzho1_500.png
<seb128> Laney, what's the issue with not having proposed? xenial is closed so uploads are going to go to proposed anyway no?
<seb128> the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= view has the correct "proposed" pocket info
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> don't worry about this you guys
<Laney> hi pitti ;-)
<Laney> such worker spam
<pitti> Laney: yeah :/ but  as long as they are squeaking, they are alive
<pitti> Laney: the days when I wished I had asked IS for cleaning up the quota DB last week..
<pitti> but there's also this weird "invalid version" (with the newline and duplicate version), haven't looked at that yet
<pitti> I'm currently working on a little script to filter out requests from particular triggers, so that we can go easy on the perl tests
<pitti> (there's not much change, no need to run 2500 tests on 4 arches
<pitti> well, I'm going to write that script, that is; still need to fix my juju-local install
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, bug #1575452 seems an annoying issue (I can confirm)
<ubot5> bug 1575452 in unity (Ubuntu) "Copy/move dialog cannot be switched to" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575452
<Trevinho> seb128: that was actually a designed feature... Ask JohnLea if you want know more
 * Trevinho had to spend some day in order to do that
<Trevinho> s
<seb128> Trevinho, what is a feature? not being able to focus the copy dialog?
<seb128> can't click on it in the launcher, can alt-tab, by design?
<seb128> but you can click/alt-tab if you open a nautilus dialog first and then click again
<Trevinho> seb128: in theory the only wa to access to that should have been alt+tab
<Trevinho> seb128: or alt+tab + arrows
<Trevinho> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/784804
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 784804 in Ayatana Design "Clicking Nautilus launcher icon fails to open a Nautilus file explorer window when copying a file and all other Nautilus windows are closed / bamf should skip the taskbar" [High,Fix released]
<Trevinho> seb128: I fixed that on 13/01/12 ;P
<seb128> Trevinho, that bug doesn't say that alt-tab should skip the item, it only speaks about focus when clicking on the icon
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah... In fact alt+tab should see it
<seb128> does the click thing makes sense as well? the bug rational seemed to be because unity was not able to tell appart different nautilus windows
<seb128> but now it does?
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/gtk/lp-1574693-shadows/+merge/293082
<seb128> andyrock, can you get desrt and/or Trevinho to review?
<andyrock> Trevinho: ^^^
<Trevinho> I will
<Trevinho> seb128: actually desrt already suggested that change in the first rivew
<Trevinho> review*
<seb128> Trevinho, k
<seb128> so +1 it
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, wait... andyrock there's one more thing maybe
<willcooke> desktoppers - are you snapping in the big room or do you want to come back in to the smaller one?
<robert_ancell_> big room
<seb128> robert_ancell_, too cold in the meeting one
<seb128> ups
<seb128> willcooke, ^
 * flocculant thinks willcooke should alias desktoppers for crocodiles ... 
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> omw in a mo
<desrt> om a ni wmo
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah, finished a patch and co,ing
<Trevinho> ah never mind... it's on the big room :)
<Laney> wo ai ni
<jcastro> If I have screen tearing in games in unity on nvidia where do I need to start investigating?
<pitti> seb128: oh, gotcha evolution translations!
<pitti> since when is evo in universe?
<ogra_> oh, yes, please ... i'd like my evo in german again :)
<ogra_> pitti, trusty i think
<ogra_> when thunderbird entered
<pitti> ogra_: yep, bug 1545212
<ubot5> bug 1545212 in langpack-o-matic "Evolution 3.18.4 package does not include translations" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545212
<ogra_> (i actually didnt notice it was english until i took a screenshot of another bug ... definitely to much english in my brain )
<pitti> ogra_: Inglisch heh?
<ogra_> hah
<pitti> on parle français ici !
<seb128> pitti, feb I would say?
<ogra_> Putain !
<pitti> anyway, what a nasty bug, this affects quite a bunch of packages/domains
<seb128> pitti, what was it?
<jcastro> seb128: willcooke: where you guys serious about hosting our own firmware update service? If that is the case lmk now, marco would like to start writing the charm
<pitti> seb128: really stupid :( http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/langpack-o-matic/main/revision/562
<desrt> jcastro: i think the situation is fine as-is
<ogra_> jcastro, hughsie seems pretty happy ... he even shows off with the numbers
<jcastro> yeah, and I know that openshift can scale and all that stuff, I just noticed discussion last week if it makes sense to depend on a third party service for things like that or if it should be more like an ntp-pool.
<jcastro> anyway, not my decision to make, I'm just saying our team can help if that's the case
<desrt> jcastro: please don't make hughsie unhappy.  he's very nice to us :)
<seb128> pitti, oh, got catch!
<pitti> Laney: oh, speaking of openstack, did you ever find a solution for the appstream downloads to prodstack?
<seb128> jcastro, the service rely on rh cloud hosting parts apparently, so not likely easy to get our version, willcooke is talking to upstream to see how we can collaborate
<jcastro> seb128: ack
<jcastro> desrt: I'm like hughsie fan #1, no worries
<Laney> pitti: some split between the webservers and the service
<Laney> so yeah, it got fixed
<Laney> and I got to learn all about load balancing
<Laney> attempted to learn about mojo but gave up
<pitti> Laney: ah, good to hear!
<pitti> Laney: so, no proxying through a scalingstack instance after all :)
<hikiko> Trevinho, andyrock: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.scale-bottomYoffset https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.scale-launcher-at-the-bottom (the scale) I'm fixing the expo now
<desrt> seb128: http://patchwork.sourceware.org/patch/7679/
<ubot5> sourceware.org bug 7679 in gdb "cannot access members and crashes" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<willcooke> seb128, just writing here so I don't forgot:  a LP tag for snap bugs is "snapd-interfaces"   (is that right jdstrand?)
<jdstrand> seb128, willcooke: snapd-interface
<willcooke> thx jdstrand
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks
<seb128> night
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-28
<andyrock> msg MemoServ READ NEW
<andyrock> sorry guys
<Laney> retro
<flocculant> :)
<larsu> wow!
<larsu> morning :)
<Laney> laaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrssssssssssss
<larsu> Laaaaaaaaaaneeeeeeey
<seb128> oh, hey larsu
<larsu> how are you? Enjoying the sprint?
<seb128> we were just speaking about you
<larsu> hi seb128!
<larsu> oh really
<seb128> and ice cream!
 * larsu didn't do anything
<seb128> how is Berlin?
<larsu> oh. ice cream. where?
<seb128> right, which is the issue :p
<larsu> seb128: not warm
<larsu> rainy
<seb128> we are looking at somebody wanting to update gtk and fix the themes :p
 * seb128 hides
<seb128> joke aside we miss you here :-(
 * larsu laughs and laughs and laughs and laughs and starts crying a little bit
<Laney> seb128 will pay himself
<Laney> €1000 per changed line
<seb128> that better is a short diff
<larsu> not sure it's worth it :)
<seb128> wait
<seb128> WAIT
<larsu> haha
<seb128> I've an idea
<seb128> attente, if you update gtk I might get you out of the Vancouver sprint
<Laney> D:
<larsu> there's a Vancouver sprint?
<seb128> snappy team one
<attente> so tempting
<larsu> that's just around the corner for attente. Same country!
<larsu> hi attente!
<seb128> yeah, he got invented
<attente> hi larsu!
<seb128> he's thrilled
<seb128> invited even
<larsu> I can imagine
<larsu> vancouver is a nice city I hear
<attente> i thought willcooke was our themes guy
<seb128> somebody told me that it got more rain that London
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> google seems to back that statement up
<seb128> oh, right!
<larsu> seb128: is that possible?
<larsu> that means it must be under water the whole time
<seb128> apparently
<seb128> it rains like 150 days a year
 * larsu does some calculations and comes to the conclusion that that's a lot of days
<Laney> larsu: how's cockpit?
<larsu> Laney: loads of fun
<larsu> tons of new stuff still
 * larsu is having a blast
<larsu> we publish to a debian repo and ubuntu ppa for every release now
<Laney> \o/
<larsu> and people seem to already be starting to use it
<Laney> nice
<larsu> ya, my first little project :)
<larsu> Laney: how's gnome software?
<larsu> did you guys settle on a name?
 * larsu should download the release
<Laney> getting there
<Laney> it's a little bit rough in the release
<Laney> but we fixed some stuff since and there is an sru waiting
<larsu> nice
<Laney> attente is rebasing on 3.20.2 now
<larsu> congrats!
<Laney> the name is Ubuntu Software
 * Laney coughs
<larsu> makes sense
<larsu> Ubuntu Software Center was perfect
<larsu> but changing the name made sense, since it's all new
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/lifeisgood.png
<larsu> awww
<Laney> cool eh
<larsu> indeed
<willcooke> desktoppers:  please create yourself a board under this group:  https://trello.com/ubuntudesktop
<Sweet5hark>  wakkety will!
<Trevinho> xnox: hey... You remember https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/upstart/lp1433013/+merge/259317 ?
<Trevinho> xnox: since I've been just facing with a bug with gnome terminal missing the menu-bar... This is because it dbus-activates the gnome-terminal-server, and that instance was missing the proper GTK_MODULE env var
<xnox> Trevinho, yeap, same bug
<xnox> but that part of code never worked though =(
<xnox> despite all that code, it fails to actually do anything =)
<Trevinho> so... Ok, that bug can be even fixed in a different way, but... It's just an example how we should make upstart and dbus match the env
<Trevinho> xnox: well, patching upstart with it, it does work
<xnox> Trevinho, oh really, i must have done it wrong.
<Trevinho> I've just taken the xenial src, patched with it... and voila!
<xnox> Trevinho, maybe i should really land it, and SRU it?
<Trevinho> xnox: yeah, it would be nice
<xnox> Trevinho, do we need it on touch too, or not?
<Trevinho> xnox: no, not that I know
<xnox> ack
<Trevinho> i still see some alt+f2  / super differences with that, but still better than nothgin
<Trevinho> nothing*
<Trevinho> xnox: it could be probably nice to do the other way around, so... Dbus vars to be set to upstart
<duflu> willcooke: I'm struggling to remember... Why do we use Trello? Other than for cosmetic superiority over Launchpad?
<xnox> Trevinho, yes
<xnox> Trevinho, but patching dbus is not nice either =(
<Trevinho> Yeah, I guess
<Trevinho> xnox: then i had this for gnome-session, which could be sitll be worth http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16092825/
<xnox> if only there were hooks =)
<pitti> Laney: FYI, I committed https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/commit/?id=eda12ffa to get some less spam; but it'll be a while until I can roll this out as upstart doesn't use the new job file as long as there's still any instance running
<xnox> Trevinho, working out which environmental variables are missing from where, and what should be the environment variable flow would be a good thing.
<Laney> pitti: nice --- do you have a way to monitor for stuck instances?
<pitti> Laney: what do you mean with "stuck"? adt-run has timeouts for pretty much everything, so if an ssh command doesn't come back after a reasonable time it is aborted and counts as tmpfail
<seb128> duflu, hey, do you think you can manage to have a look to that upower/usd issue?
<Laney> pitti: quota exceeded is due to nova messing up usually right?
<duflu> seb128: Only on weekends. It's my production server :(
<duflu> Annoyingly its sister machine always runs the latest Ubuntu and has no problem
<seb128> k, sorry to ask you to debug that, but nobody here seems able to reproduce
<pitti> Laney: in a lot of cases, yes; over time, the quota DB gets out of sync, and it says that I use e. g. 5 instances, 4 CPUs, and 25 GB mem more than I actually do
<pitti> Laney: so from time to time I need to prod IS to reset that
<Laney> pitti: so if you're filtering out those mails then it might be that nobody knows about the quota errors for a while
<duflu> seb128: Well, there are 30-something people subscribed to the bug (from the 4000 crash reports)
<seb128> pitti, does the udisks issue duflu emailed us about ring any bell to you?
<pitti> Laney: but also, if one more more "bigtests" run (which use m1.large instead of the autopkgtest flavor) these block more resources, and hten we can't run the full number of workers any more
<seb128> duflu, right, I know, I would like to see it resolved as well
<pitti> seb128: upower? no, not off the top of my head
<duflu> seb128: I'm guessing it will be "query this DMI thing", which I can do right now in 14.04
<seb128> pitti, right, wrong u, sorry ;-)
<pitti> Laney: and while I'm at it, "No valid host was found. There are not enough hosts available." should also be blacklisted I guess
<duflu> seb128: I'm guessing my desktop has no "lid" so the object is NULL for a reason
<seb128> duflu, well, it shouldn't have a lid if it's a desktop right?
<duflu> seb128: Not sure. There is a chassis switch
<duflu> which may qualify
<seb128> that might be what is specific to your config
<duflu> seb128: I'm more curious about why the absence of a lid switch is a fatal error
<duflu> That's what it sounds like
<seb128> bug I guess
<seb128> pitti, do you know offhand if there is a way to tell libc to read locales definition in another path than  /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive ?
<pitti> seb128, duflu: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/plugins/power/gsd-power-manager.c#n2589
<pitti> this does an explicit check for the lid
<pitti> which u-s-d doesn't according to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/241244694/StacktraceSource.txt
 * pitti follows up to the bug, better place there
<seb128> pitti, danke
 * duflu grabs the xenial source to compare
<duflu> pitti, seb128: Indeed the xenial source is missing the manager->priv->lid_is_present check
<pitti> followed up to bug 1546641
<ubot5> bug 1546641 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Yakkety) "unity-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in up_exported_daemon_get_lid_is_closed()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546641
<pitti> seb128, duflu: more importantly, lid_is_present seems to be missing completely from u-s-d?
<seb128> pitti, duflu, that was added in https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=d491ebf6325fd1883e5fa81ee0f5daa7eb281c3b
<duflu> pitty: Horray
<seb128> then we might need https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=dcf8dc956b050dc0e246d48ee7365d88a8f09357
<pitti> wow, u-s-d hasn't been merged with g-s-d in a long time, has it
<seb128> indeed not
<seb128> well some of the plugins were
<seb128> but not the power one
<Trevinho> andyrock: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/safer-dbus-runner/+merge/293229
<seb128> I started having a look some cycles back but it was quite some changes/not easy to review and we don't really have issues justifying it
<seb128> well out of that one now
<popey> seb128: where did you push that snapcraft yaml yesterday? I'd like to take a look
<Laney> pitti: stress-ng seems to be stressful :P
<seb128> popey, nowhere yet
<popey> seb128: oh, i thought you put it somewhere for sergio to look at?
<duflu> pitti: The NULL is not coming from u-s-d. It's originating from the upower logic
<duflu> 'proxy' is NULL
<duflu> So the absence of a lid may be fine. Just some UPower bug
<popey> seb128: anyway, can I get a copy? :)
<pitti> duflu: proxy? the only NULL thing in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/241244694/StacktraceSource.txt is the internal object= in the topmost frame
<pitti> as there is no lid
<seb128> popey, you need it now, I'm cleaning and was aiming at pushing before lunch
<pitti> up_client_get_lid_is_closed() only returns a bool, there is no third value to say "there is no lid", you need to check it before
<popey> seb128: ok, I can wait :)
<duflu> pitti: Yeah I'm looking at the xenial source. It's not up_client that's NULL... it got past that
<pitti> duflu: exactly
<duflu> Admittedly I have no idea what proxy is
<duflu> And now it's dark and dinner time
<duflu> pitti: The NULL object appears unrelated to lids of any sort. It's just a context pointer
<pitti> Laney: yeah, exit code 255, apparently it kills ssh :/
<duflu> UPower client not initialized properly
<pitti> I thought you just said that up_client was not NULL (and that's also what the stack trace says )
<pitti> it does call the up_client_get_lid_is_closed() internal function, thus both the proxy and the up_client are fine
<duflu> pitti: No, it crashes on the first attempt to dereference proxy
<pitti> ok, then I don't know
<duflu> It's in UPower I think
<duflu> And not related to lids
<pitti> and it seems you have some different bug than the one above
<duflu> I'm just going on the stack trace in the bug
<seb128> popey, try http://paste.ubuntu.com/16093118/ (sorry, having > 3 conversations ongoing)
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks
<seb128> popey, oh, change the +exec /bin/bash #$SNAP/usr/bin/gnome-calculator back :p
<seb128> popey, I made it start bash for debug
<popey> what is that a diff from?
<seb128> popey, sorry, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/gnome-calculator-snap
<popey> thanks
<duflu> seb128, pitti: Any chance this is just GSD starting before UPower?
<duflu> That's what it feels like
<duflu> A race
<seb128> could be
<duflu> USD starting before UPower
<seb128> what is weird is that usd didn't change for cycles
<seb128> why would that start being an issue now?
<duflu> Yeah but raciness can change with the rest of systemd
<duflu> Should be easy to test. If only I still had a xenial install on this machine
<seb128> so you basically say to try to start u-s-d without having upower
<seb128> ?
<duflu> seb128: Yep, try it
<pitti> duflu, seb128: upower is dbus activated, that can't happen
<pitti> connecting to o.f.UPower will block until it's running
<duflu> Hmm.
<duflu> pitti, seb128: OK too hard. EOD instead...
<duflu> o/
<pitti> duflu: I'd really recommend either adding that commit or replacing all _lid_is_closed() calls with "False" for a local test if it stops crashing
<duflu> I'll need to reinstall xenial out of hours...
<seb128> pitti, re. the previous comment, up_client_get_lid_is_closed() shouldn't segfault on a system without lid I would argue
<seb128> duflu, have a good evening!
<duflu> Later
<pitti> seb128: yeah, an assertion failure would be more adequate
<pitti> from a programmer's POV
<seb128> or just returning FALSE
<pitti> not that it would change much for the user
<pitti> seb128: no, that'd be wrong
<pitti> you'd need a third state
<pitti> at most it could return True
<seb128> right
<pitti> you mustn't suspend a desktop without a lid, thinking that the lid is closed :)
<Trevinho> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gnome-session/upstart-export-variables/+merge/293236
<pitti> so it could be changed to return an enum, but that'd be an API/ABI change and even more intrusive
<seb128> let's see if duflu manage to debug a bit more tomorrow
<pitti> making it an assert would make the error a bit clearer, though
<seb128> if that's the issue
<seb128> I wonder what old upower did/if that changed
<seb128> because at said the client side code didn't change
<seb128> I guess I can try on a porter box
<seb128> those don't have lid
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the input on that bug
<seb128> pitti, unsure if you saw my other question but do you know if " /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive" is easily relocatable?
<seb128> (I guess not)
<pitti> seb128: hmm, $LOCPATH I think, but I'm not sure if that applies to the archive as well
<seb128> pitti, let me try that
<pitti> seb128: see man locale
<pitti> seb128: but I only ever tried that with plain compiled locales, not the archive
<seb128> that would work too
<pitti> seb128: not sure what you want to do, but you don't necessarily need an archive format?
<seb128> I want to do an hack you don't want to know about :p
<seb128> basically trying to get a snap to load translations, and since there are no locale in the core trying to include those in the snap...
 * seb128 ashamed
 * dpm hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dpm back
<pitti> seb128: I thought snaps did all those magic bind mounts
<pitti> we still can't build snaps with normal install locations?
<seb128> dunno about the mounts but if they do that doesn't include locales
<seb128> and no
<pitti> seb128: no, you were right, I don't want to know :)
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti mumbles something about "btrfs subvolumes", a solved problem for many years, and goes on :)
<seb128> one day btrfs is going to be good enough to be default :-)
<pitti> seb128: for this purpose it's been good enough for years
<pitti> this is all read-only after all
<seb128> righ
<seb128> right
<pitti> much bettern than overlayfs for sure
<qengho> skip btrfs. straight to zfs.
 * popey hugs btrfs tightly
<pitti> has been chugging along happily on my laptop since I have it (~ 2 years), *shrug*; but I do realize that cking is able to break it
<pitti> then again, show me a thing that cking cannot break :)
 * cking likes testing stuff
<pitti> cking: for example, stress-ng kills ppc64el instances in a loop (more precisely, it seems to kill sshd)
<cking> pitti, stress-ng is quite good at finding issues like that, but killing sshd is a bit wrong
<pitti> cking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16093758/ is the logtail
<pitti> cking: 255 is ssh's exit code for interrupted connections usually
<popey> willcooke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glom/+bug/1573801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573801 in glom (Ubuntu) "glom: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_python-py34.so.1.58.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> looks like it needs a rebuild?
<cking> pitti, what does the kernel log say, was the kernel killing the entire session because stress-ng was too stressy for it?
<pitti> cking: I don't have it right now, I'll see to run this manually and grab it and file a proper bug
<pitti> cking: doesn't seem to affect x86
<pitti> but, lunch first :)
<seb128> popey, looks like it, can you tell doko? ;-)
<cking> pitti, indeed food is always best
<pitti> popey: bug 1573801
<ubot5> bug 1573801 in glom (Ubuntu) "glom: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_python-py34.so.1.58.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573801
<pitti> Murray also G+'ed about it
<pitti> glom is an orphan, nobody maintains it in Ubuntnu
<seb128> he should snap it ;-)
<Laney> el troll
 * xnox ponders what is glom
<popey> willcooke: un petit bug pour vous https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1576167
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1576167 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Percentage bars are ugly" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> oh, popey filed another dup bug ;-)
 * seb128 closes and collect free lp karma
<popey> :(
<seb128> popey, sorry man :-)
<seb128> willcooke can still fix it!
<popey> \o/
<popey> fix it wiiiiilllll
<davmor2> will'll fix it for you, and you, and you
<willcooke> davmor2, let's have a look in Willy's magic chair...
<seb128> pitti, the LOCPATH tips works, is there a similar one for the .mo to load? TEXTDOMAINDIR seems to work for the gettext command but only for that
<pitti> seb128: hmm, bindtextdomain() doesn't say, but I thought there was some env variable, han gon
<seb128> pitti, NLSPATH?
<pitti> seb128: sounds plausible, yes
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: indeed, in man catopen
<willcooke> popey, seb128 - looks like a very similar bug to the calendar white corners.  If I remove the view class it works.
<seb128> willcooke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1052936/comments/5 might be useful?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1052936 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Progress bar in "Progress" section has a hole in it" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> unsure if it's a theme or a widget bug, maybe we should set some bg
<willcooke> seb128, thanks.  yes, I think that's exactly it
<andyrock> desrt: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765723
<ubot5> Gnome bug 765723 in gio "g_desktop_app_info_new_from_filename returns NULL if the executable does not yet exist." [Normal,New]
<desrt> no shit
<desrt> andyrock is andrea?
<desrt> how did i not already know this?
<andyrock> lol
<desrt> everything makes so much more sense now
<seb128> pitti, NLSPATH doesn't seem to work, seeing that we patch the glibc code to add the langpack dir I'm going to assume that there is no dynamic way (though we might have done it this way to get to work in any case and not relying on an env to be set?)
<seb128> anyway I don't need to get that working today
<seb128> I was just playing with it to see if I get somewhere
<a1fa> grr.. run into a nasty bug with unity
<a1fa> unity 7.4 - unable to interact with windows (gnome terminal 3.18) after a while
<desrt> you have a more general problem there: apps give hard-coded paths to bindtextdomain() as a matter of course
<desrt> so even if you managed to get the system message catalogs working properly, pretty much every app using gettext is gonna have a bad time
<seb128> going to need to "fix" bindtextdomain() :p
<desrt> or snappy...
<seb128> you would think so
<desrt> we should be using mount namespaces
<desrt> this /snap/ business is a mountain of pain
<desrt> another alternative is to recompile things
<desrt> the core issue here is that we're using .debs that assume that they are installed at a particular point -- and they are not
<ogra_> just use jhbuild for gtk snaps ;)
<desrt> won't help you with glibc :p
<desrt> but ya... otherwise, it's actually a pretty nice idea
<larsu> put glibc in jhbuild!!!!!!!111!
<ogra_> hah
<desrt> this is why larsu doesn't work here anymore
<a1fa> https://answers.launchpad.net/unity/+question/292688
<a1fa> anybody else having same issues?
<seb128> a1fa, hey, I don't think that was mentioned/reported before
<a1fa> thanks
<desrt> hikiko, andyrock, Trevinho: ^^
<a1fa> it's annoying as hell, seb128 anything i can collect from unity to post/provide?
<seb128> a1fa, the people desrt just pinged might be able to help you
<desrt> official response from unity developers: "let's remove gnome-terminal"
<desrt> :)
<a1fa> lets do it
<a1fa> but what do we replace it with?
<desrt> terminator, apparently
<larsu> vt1
<ogra_> the terminal-app snap indeed
<a1fa> hm
<larsu> term.js!!
<desrt> a terminal is just about the last thing that one wants to snap
<a1fa> so desrt i sthat really the official answer? bundle something else?
<desrt> a1fa: na.. we're joking around here
<a1fa> i am all for it
<desrt> we're all at a sprint together right now
<hikiko> hey a1fa
<a1fa> yello' hikiko
<desrt> they're speaking italian now.. the only thing i understand is the word "terminal" from time to time
<andyrock> a1fa: can you please open a bug
<hikiko> he already did andyrock
<Trevinho> a1fa: i actually got once...
<hikiko> https://answers.launchpad.net/unity/+question/292688
<desrt> hikiko: that aws a support request...
<andyrock> not an answer
<andyrock> a bug report it's easy to track
<hikiko> sorry :)
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1576224
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1576224 in Unity "Unity 7.4 - bug - unable to interact with windows after some time" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> also try with sudo apt-get remove gnome-terminal should fix the issue
<andyrock> ;)
<a1fa> this is new, i used 15.10 before unity 7.3? and it never happened in 7.3
<hikiko> I don't use gnome terminal but I am going to try to reproduce that issue
<hikiko> thanks for reporting a1fa
<andyrock> just kidding we are on it
<a1fa> you guys are great
<a1fa> you fixed my last two bugs with unity and gnome terminal
<andyrock> a1fa: when you reproduce it try to switch tty
<andyrock> i don't use gnome-terminal too much but i noticed something wrong with the mouse and gnome-terminal
<andyrock> usyally a tty switch works here
<a1fa> alt+f1?
<hikiko> a1fa, ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+f7 to go back
<a1fa> yeah did that
<a1fa> did not fix
<a1fa> only way to fix it, is to "exit"
<hikiko> I had some issues with the ttys lately :/
<a1fa> now, when i switched back, my unity bar was all garbled
<a1fa> but thats a whole another story
<hikiko> no it's not
<a1fa> and i moved my unity bar to the bottom :)
<hikiko> what do you mean garbled?
<hikiko> oh
<hikiko> a1fa,
<a1fa> typical gpu artifacting
<hikiko> did you dist-upgrade when you got that issue?
<a1fa> i had to do dist-upgrade to go to 16.04
<hikiko> the question is:
<hikiko> it was after a dist-upgrade (after which you didn't reboot) that you  got your unity bar garbled?
<a1fa> oh no
<hikiko> ok :)
<a1fa> if i take a screenshot of the garble, it disappears
<hikiko> oh
<a1fa> but also hovering over the menu, clears it
<hikiko> then it's the redraw-damage issue I am trying to fix for the ezoom ... :/
<hikiko> I'm investigating that a1fa
<a1fa> i'm on nvidia gtx970
<a1fa> if that would make any difference
<hikiko> no :) but thank you
<a1fa> cool :)
<hikiko> opening the menu causes a redraw
<hikiko> and solves the problem
<hikiko> but I'm trying to do a proper fix for that
<hikiko> so that you don't have to :p
<a1fa> how do you guys use your unity launcher? bottom? left? auto hide?
<a1fa> i have a hard time adjusting to auto hide, can never get sensitivity right
<hikiko> I use it on the left and always visible
<a1fa> oh, i had another thing.. mouse acceleration
<hikiko> I like it to be visible all the time because the wide screens have all that space on the right
<a1fa> turning down mouse pointer speed does not disable mouse acceleration tottally
<a1fa> i have to run a script xset m 0 0
<hikiko> mmm this must be X not unity
<hikiko> how do you disable it?
<a1fa> xset m 0 0
<a1fa> o i have some more info on the gnome terminal bug.. it literally clicks right through the window, as if the window is not there
<a1fa> my mouse pointer just changed to a hand pointing while hovering over a link that was hidden by the top bar
<hikiko> oh
<hikiko> so then compiz loses track of the window
<hikiko> the question is why
<a1fa> that sounds like the last bug i reported when switching windows using alt-tab
<hikiko> you mean that when you click the window
<a1fa> crazy enough, it was gnome terminal
<a1fa> yeah
<hikiko> and you have some other window behind it
<hikiko> the window behind
<hikiko> will receive the click?
<a1fa> yes, browser behind the terminal, and browser gets a click instead of the terminal
<a1fa> but if i click inside the terminal, it works fine
<hikiko> this means that compiz doesn't track the gnome terminal anymore
<hikiko> so it's probably in a bad state
<a1fa> borders, and top bar are the ones having issues
<a1fa> is there a way to cycle compiz?
<a1fa> w/o affecting content?
<hikiko> the question is why gnome terminal, might be a bug in gnome-terminal that causes that
<a1fa> ie not turning of terminals
<hikiko> when this occurs
<a1fa> it was not present in 15.10 as far as i remember
<hikiko> cycle compiz?
<hikiko> what do you mean?
<a1fa> restart compiz without restarting unity
<hikiko> compiz --replace &
<hikiko> might need to run:
<a1fa> should i try to see if it would fix the problem?
<hikiko> export COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu first
<a1fa> that fixed it
<hikiko> sure but this doesn't mean necessarily that the bug comes from compiz
<a1fa> ok, i'll let compiz run like this, and if the bug reoccurs, maybe we get some messages?
<a1fa> so far so good. i keep on bragging about unity as the only viable desktop for linux without having to edit config files like a caveman
<hikiko> a1fa, if you could ping me when you get it again that would be great
<hikiko> and if you could update the bug description with all the steps to reproduce it if you haven't done so already
<hikiko> + a1fa thanks for letting us know!
<a1fa> i am here
<a1fa> i just lost all my terminals :(
<a1fa> 3 terminals are still running but they are not visible, cant alt tab to thenm
<Trevinho> a1fa: is the terminal just hanging?
<Trevinho> a1fa: also, if you run other apps do they run, right?
<Trevinho> a1fa: try to do an
<Trevinho> xwininfo -shape -frame -tree
<Trevinho> on that window (launch that from xterm)
<andyrock> also run on xterm
<andyrock> qdbus --literal org.ayatana.bamf /org/ayatana/bamf/matcher org.ayatana.bamf.matcher.XidsForApplication "/usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop"
<andyrock> and post the output
<andyrock> a1fa ^^
<a1fa> jk
<a1fa> sorry
<a1fa> k.. i was afk dealing with work crap
<a1fa> [Argument: au {59942595, 59933040, 59913735, 58720266, 59901365, 58844228, 58748122}]
<a1fa> but i can only alt tab between 4 windows
<seb128> desktoppers, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=snap-desktop-issue
<seb128> list of snappy issues we hit with gnome-calculator
<seb128> if some are missing feel free to file and tag
<willcooke> great stuff, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
<popey> FJKong_: & happyaron if you have a minute or two, could you look at 17:14 <rvr> Done!
<popey> bah!
<popey> I fail at paste
<popey> FJKong_: happyaron 17:14 <rvr> Done!
<popey> AAAARGH!
<popey> https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/refactor/+pots/com.ubuntu.music/zh_CN/+translate?show=untranslated
<popey> that
<happyaron> looking
<FJKong_> popey: okay
<popey> thank you!  😃
<qengho> 12:19:55 < popey> FJKong_: happyaron 17:14 <rvr> Done!
<happyaron> popey: done
<FJKong_> EOF
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-29
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! ça va ?
<seb128> hey pitti! ça va bien ! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: moi aussi, merci !
<seb128> c'est vendredi !
<RAOF> Aloha robert_ancell!
<pitti> seb128: can you approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/convergence-y-replace-upstart for yakkety ?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, heyho
<seb128> pitti, done
<seb128> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Yo seb128!
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> attente, Laney, 77c2347dde65c62336b612d91a32b9cf06cf66a7
<Laney> can you share the command plz?
<seb128> $ git log --full-history src/gs-app.c
<seb128> and looked at commits around the date you had earlier
<qengho> popey: How are you downloading snap packages every day? I overheard, but didn't get the details. wget?
<popey> a magical script
<popey> which just hits the store API and yanks everything it sees
<popey> its a shame the snaps don't have sane names for the .snap files :(
<popey> "AXQwkeqxpsWVOF2kUsgT6zJKVW8H9NIm_14.snap"
<qengho> popey: right. What agent downloads? curl? wget? python?
<popey> a shonky python script
<qengho> popey: thank!
<qengho> s
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16124050/
<duflu> Sounds in keeping "with snaps are very different to debs"
<qengho> popey: I don't know the word "shonky", but I shall interpret it as "pretty good" because that program is. Thanks.
 * willcooke -> airport
<Guest22848> Hej gdzie moge znalezc katalog w ktorym domyslnie zostal zmontowany telefon (ubuntu 15.10)
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://keyring.debian.org/creating-key.html
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> I see you've had a lot of fun this week ;)
<seb128> we had some
<seb128> but yeah, team dinner was great
<seb128> we had plenty to eat and drink (even too much) and we just hit the per-diem
<chrisccoulson> Nice :)
<seb128> Laney, bug #1576539 ... that's what I was mentioning with upgrades issues with gconf
<ubot5> bug 1576539 in gconf (Ubuntu) "package gconf2 3.2.6-3ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving triggers unprocessed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576539
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 has sort others
<FJKong_> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16125148/
<seb128> FJKong_, happyaron, it's bug #1570817
<ubot5> bug 1570817 in libjpeg9 (Ubuntu) "package libjpeg-progs (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: Versuch, »/usr/bin/rdjpgcom« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket libjpeg-turbo-progs 1.3.0-0ubuntu2 ist" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570817
<happyaron> I see
<seb128> happyaron, want to do a SRU for it? I can sponsor it
<happyaron> sure, will do
<seb128> just makes libjpeg-progs Conflicts on libjpeg-turbo-progs
<seb128> the conflicts was added the other way around
<seb128> but it only works if the later is updated first
<happyaron> seb128: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/257060860/libjpeg9_9b-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<seb128> happyaron, should be a Conflicts and not a Breaks
<seb128> also I'm unsure the Replaces is needed in those case?
<seb128> (doesn't hurt though)
<happyaron> seb128: following https://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package it should be Breaks not Conflicts (was informed quite some time ago saying that would help apt to solve deps..)
<happyaron> but if you think Conflicts is better I can change that
<seb128> you are not renaming a package
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> happyaron, https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-conflicts
<seb128>  Conflicts should be used
<seb128>     when two packages provide the same file and will continue to do so,
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> thanks :-)
<happyaron> seb128: updated https://launchpadlibrarian.net/257062842/libjpeg9_9b-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<seb128> happyaron, looks good, thanks
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> happyaron, uploaded
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien! How important is ISO size these days? Asking because of bug #1575555, comment #10.
<ubot5> bug 1575555 in fonts-noto-cjk (Ubuntu) "Chrome/Chromium use "Thin" as default font weight" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575555
<happyaron> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> happyaron, thank you for providing the diff ;-)
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Any thoughts on that bug ^ ?
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's a cost/benefit balance, we don't have strict limit but making them bigger has an impact on mirrors, downloads, install time, etc
<happyaron> GunnarHj: for me it would be nice to include all of them, but as you are asking, the size could be a problem
<seb128> GunnarHj, the 372mb deb is not something we want
<happyaron> GunnarHj: we might rebuild the fonts from scratch, like what Fedora is doing
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Would that make them smaller?
<seb128> GunnarHj, why did you had a policykit-desktop-privileges part to the hibernate bug?
<happyaron> nope, but seems they did some trick to make the individual files work better for them
<GunnarHj> seb128: Because of your comment. ;) Did I misunderstand?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I pointed as the diff for reference, I think the documentation just need to update the list of actions to be the same that is used there
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, I was pointing to the change done in the profile for reference, I don't think anything more need changing on that side
<seb128> GunnarHj, you need to update the documentation to include the other actions
<GunnarHj> seb128: Are you saying that both files need to be changed? Also the one outside of /etc?
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, I'm saying that /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla on https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html should have a
<seb128> - Action=org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate;org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate-multiple-sessions
<GunnarHj> happyaron: The individual files seem to work fine already. The size is the problem.
<seb128> + Action=org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate;org.freedesktop.login1.handle-hibernate-key;org.freedesktop.login1;org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate-multiple-sessions;org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate-ignore-inhibit
<seb128> GunnarHj, can you try to have that actions list ^ in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla and see if it works?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Unfortunately not - hibernation doesn't work on my box. But I can ask the bug reporter.
<seb128> GunnarHj, well no need of working hibernation to see if the menu item is there?
<GunnarHj> seb128: True. Will try later. Thanks!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Are those 300 MiB a definitive no-go? (It would be possible to drop Korean in 16.04, but it would still be a 200+ MiB addition.
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes, I don't think that's reasonable
<seb128> we can make language selector pull those at installation time though if you are online
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, that's what I exepected. Well, the problem is that the package is already seeded in all flavors,.
<seb128> we can split it?
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's needed on the installer too. (But not for Chrome OTOH hand...)
<seb128> I don't have a good answer to that
<seb128> sorry :-/
<GunnarHj> seb128: I think a split is worth considering. happyaron?
<seb128> seems like yes
<happyaron> agrees
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Could we stick with e.g. "Regular", "Light" and "Bold" for JP, SC and TC on the installer?
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1551028 still on your todolist/something you plan to look at?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1551028 in cairo (Ubuntu) "glGenFramebuffers fails when linked with OSMesa AND X11" [High,New]
<seb128> seems concerning if it's a LTS SRU regression
<seb128> we should at least try to understand it
<tjaalton> seb128: i haven't had time
<seb128> tjaalton, k :-(
<tjaalton> there should be nothing special in the lts stack itself that would make it crash
<tjaalton> works in xenial fwiw
<seb128> yeah, maybe it's a local problem/specific to the config
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for the comment on that accountsservice bug
<mdeslaur> seb128: np
<happyaron> seb128: mind sponsor this? the failure could be a problem of my running kernel, rebooting solved the problem. https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/6379161/+listing-archive-extra
<happyaron> (and in that link the red cross is just fail to upload)
<seb128> right, I saw that
<seb128> wonder why
<happyaron> I deleted the previous test build, but probably not completed yet
<seb128> happyaron, unsure also if we need to update the plugins at the same time
<happyaron> guess we need
<happyaron> anyway looking at that already
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I wonder if we should change the version
<seb128> ubuntu16.04.1  to ubuntu0.16.04.1
<seb128> to be < ubuntu1
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> yep
<seb128> I can do that
<seb128> no need to reupload
<happyaron> ty!
<seb128> oh
<seb128> you need a SRU bug
<happyaron> what about y series
<happyaron> doing
<seb128> I can upload that as 0ubuntu1
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> seb128: bug #1576726
<ubot5> bug 1576726 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[SRU]network-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576726
<happyaron> seb128: shall we use the same bug for the applet package?
<a1fa> does anyone have issues with ALT+TAB, selecting a window, and that window not being pulled to the front? it alwasy almost happens with GNOME TERMINAL :)
<seb128> happyaron, yes
<qengho_> a1fa: I have seen it when typing right before or right after, not sure which. What environment do you use?  ubuntu (unity)? gnome3?
<a1fa> Unity 7.4, this bug has been around for a while
<a1fa> its so hard to reproduce, but i think it only affets gnome terminal afaik
<seb128> happyaron, you need a testcase in the description
<seb128> happyaron, nothing specific to test there but maybe mention to test connecting to eth, wifi, vpn and see if things work normally
<happyaron> ty, was wondering about what to write when seeing the template..
<happyaron> updated
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> uploaded to yakkety
<happyaron> thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128, happyaron: Back to fonts-noto-cjk: Would it be possible to let fonts-noto-cjk *depend* on e.g. fonts-noto-cjk-extra, even if the latter is not included on the ISO?
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, is the former included on the cd?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes. Actually I meant recommend.
<seb128> no
<seb128> we install recommends by default
<happyaron> GunnarHj: Recommends + l-s
<seb128> so it would get pulled on the iso
<happyaron> we can filter that out I guess
<happyaron> * (fonts-noto-cjk)
<happyaron> at least we can include it in pkg_depends first, what do you think?
<GunnarHj> happyaron: pkg_depends is of course not a problem. But all users don't start l-s the first thing they do after install.
<GunnarHj> happyaron: But do you have an idea about which font files would be required in fonts-noto-cjk?
<happyaron> GunnarHj: what do you mean by that
<GunnarHj> happyaron: We want Chinese (and Japanese) be visible at installation, right?
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Repeating my above question: Could we stick with e.g. "Regular", "Light" and "Bold" for JP, SC and TC on the installer?
<happyaron> guess we want every language we support to be visible at installation... fonts-noto is now the only font on CD that supports every language...
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Right. But we probably don't need all the font weights. Hence my question.
<happyaron> ah understand now
<happyaron> I think what you proposed would be enough
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Ok, so should I proceed along those lines? fonts-noto-cjk installes that reduced list of fonts, and the rest in fonts-noto-cjk-extra. The latter is suggested by fonts-noto-cjk and pulled by pkg_depends.
<happyaron> I'm fine with it. what do you think seb128?
<seb128> works for me as well
<GunnarHj> seb128, happyaron: Getting back with a proposal, then.
<happyaron> seb128: the applet: https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/6379293/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<happyaron> well I'm also maintaining ocserv, the server implementation of cisco anyconnect protocol. looks openconnect is on my plate as well?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> happyaron, ideally you would update n-m-*
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> openconnect/openvpn/pptp/vpnc
<seb128> but probably for next week
<seb128> we should wrap that week/sprint now ;-)
<happyaron> yep
<Laney> seb128 is going to give a motivational speech
<a1fa> is unity8 package a rolling update in 16.04?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-04-30
<aquiles> Hiii
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-24
<duflu> What package owns the seeds for CD images? I mean what package is relevant to removing unity8-desktop-session from the ISO?  (bug 1632772)
<ubot5> bug 1632772 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Login option 'GNOME on Wayland' does not start from LightDM" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632772
<duflu> It's non-obvious because it doesn't exist in the final installed image apparently
<jbicha> duflu: I believe that was already done for Artful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.380
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<duflu> jbicha: Thanks. I'm a big fan of project management first, code second. Bug updated (I think accurately?)
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> doing good thanks!
<Laney> was at a friend's wedding at the weekend
<Laney> fffffffun
<Laney> what about you?
<Laney> haha, got some spam that's faked from slangasek
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> w.e was good, we had dinner/played game with friends on saturday evening and went to vote yesterday then had lunch on the sea front
<seb128> bit windy but sunny so it was nice
<seb128> hey davmor2
<Laney> ah voting
<Laney> did you have to go somewhere?
<Laney> hey davmor2
<Laney> what's up
<davmor2> grey mostly
<davmor2> seb128: when does Frexit happen now?
<Laney> they said that "wintery" weather is coming back
<davmor2> Laney: it's England like the opposite of the Spanish Inquisition You always expect the wintery weather
<seb128> Laney, I voted in France (well gave a mandate to somebody to vote for me) but my gf is registered in .nl and the voting station was in the french school in den haag (which is close from the hotel we were at)
<Laney> good old den haag
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> hum, french news seems to suggest that u.k news focus on Le Pen "success" even if she's not having the lead in the first round
<seb128> is that true?
<seb128> I guess I can have a look to google news titles fro the u.k edition
<Laney> not likely to be anything I'd have seen :P
<Laney> they were mainly talking about people getting behind Macron now on Radio 4 this morning
<Laney> cordon sanitaire!
<seb128> lol
<Laney> but no accounting for some of the newspapers...
<seb128> they mention the times frontpage
<seb128> anyway, good results mostly
<seb128> would have been better with Le Pen in 3rd but I'm not going to complain too much
<Laney> https://twitter.com/joeheenan/status/856405997396652032
<Laney> :D
<seb128> :-(
<oSoMoN> 'morning!
<seb128> hey oSoMoN! how are you? had a good w.e?
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, yeah the week-end was good, if you except the elections hangover…
<seb128> oSoMoN, did you drink to celebrate or to forget? :p
<oSoMoN> the latter…
<oSoMoN> I actually spent the whole day yesterday helping to manage the elections office in Barcelona, twas quite an interesting experience, regardless of the results
<oSoMoN> seb128, ever seen something like bug #1685747 (in xchat or other apps)?
<ubot5> bug 1685747 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_wayland_display_get_selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685747
<seb128> oSoMoN, how long were the voting queues in Barcelona?
<oSoMoN> seb128, pretty reasonable, the peak time was just before lunch, I think people had to wait max 30min
<seb128> that's ok, I saw pictures of people waiting for hours in other countries
<duflu> Last night's news showed longs queues in AU too. There are ~15K registered French voters (which apparently is like 20%)
<seb128> oSoMoN, never saw that segfault or similiar sorry (but I've not been using GNOME/wayland yet)
<oSoMoN> yeah, I just switched back to gnome/x11 for now, IRC needed
<duflu> ... 20% of eligible potential voters
<seb128> duflu, only 20% of french people who could vote registered here? that seems low...
<duflu> seb128: Yes must be too much sun or something
<duflu> Australian apathy is infectious
<oSoMoN> I heard 27k registered voters in the Barcelona area, and when I left the office in the evening shortly before it closed the turnout was less than 50%
<oSoMoN> which I thought was pretty bad
<xnox> Trevinho, can we have unity landing with the three approved branches into artful? or shall I just upload my no-upstart-dep into artful?
<Trevinho> xnox: now that we've artful, sure :-)
<xnox> Trevinho, yeah \o/
<xnox> please do
<xnox> Trevinho, do you know if ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot will still be needed in artful?
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: bonjour ! bonne élection, je suis hereux que Macron a gagné
<oSoMoN> didrocks, is bug #1257462 still affecting you?
<ubot5> bug 1257462 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser shutdown doesn't exit all processes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257462
<didrocks> pitti: Guten Morgen! C'est pas totalement encore fait, mais c'est en bon chemin :-)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: good question, I didn't monitor those, but it's mostly over IIRC, let me retry
<pitti> oui ! I guess some Melanchon/Fillon voters might swing to Le Pen, but I'd expect the majority of the others to favor Macron, no?
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I will never predict an election again
<pitti> good point
<pitti> although admittedly predictions for that one were pretty good
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it seems that it's going to be an easy win, but as Laney told… :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: sounds to be fixed
<oSoMoN> didrocks, great, mind closing it yourself? or shall I do it?
<Sweetshark> bonjours a tous
<seb128> salut pitti, moi aussi !
<seb128> pitti, yeah, current situation looks good but you never know what events/news can happen between now and then
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark!
<oSoMoN> thanks didrocks
<seb128> pitti, there is also a tv debate between them and she's more agressive and usually putting a good show during those
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<Trevinho> xnox: I do'nt think so, I mean it wasn't used by unity7 anyway. no?
<Sweetshark> didrocks, seb128: kch, kch. Nothing helps like a simple french greeting to get the lurkers out of their cover! ;)
<didrocks> heh
<xnox> Trevinho, sure.
<seb128> lol
<xnox> seb128, he looks a bit like a twat, and took ages to go on stage.... waving waving and waving, then doing a cheeky wink too....
<seb128> yeah...
<xnox> seb128, she looks hot on the other hand, sounds reasonable, her youtube video is amazing
<seb128> hot?
<xnox> seb128, and it won't matter at all who is elected as neither have any assembly seats to achieve anything.
<seb128> you are not confusing her for her niece?
<seb128> I'm not sure he can't pull that out as well
<xnox> seb128, have you seen https://youtu.be/CbigtMwHM1g ?
<seb128> yeah
<xnox> there is parody clip https://youtu.be/Z6YFAM0Co84 =)
<xnox> lol
<seb128> bah
<seb128> let's see anyway, hope Macron wins and get an assembly majority of some sort
<didrocks> if you look at the leader on each area, there are still some discrepencancies (and Le Pen is unfortunately leading in a lot of east part): http://www.interieur.gouv.fr/var/miomcti/storage/images/media/elections/files/presidentielle-2017/candidat-arrive-en-tete-dans-chaque-departement/805040-1-fre-FR/Candidat-arrive-en-tete-dans-chaque-departement_largeur_960.jpg)
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning flexiondotorg
<Trevinho> seb128: when you've some time could you check that ucc MP I've? Since they're done...
<Trevinho> xnox: emh... I don't see artful in bileto
<xnox> Trevinho, yeah, i pinged sil2100 to fix that =)
<xnox> Trevinho, i went to check, cause i realised you would want to use that. =) should be fixed sometime soonish.
<Trevinho> xnox: so once that is done, if I might be offline, hit the build trigger at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2730
<sil2100> Yeah, on it now ;)
<xnox> ack
<Trevinho> xnox: nice ;-)
<xnox> and then we might be able to kill upstart by end of day
<sil2100> Trevinho, xnox: it is now done
<sil2100> xnox: I had to find some nice way to clear the lru_cache for the active_series() method - I couldn't remember the nice method so we just did a touch-and-redeploy thing
<xnox> works for me =)
<xnox> triggered to build it.
<xnox> Trevinho, i changed target to artful, and triggered build. hopefully it will bake fine =)
<Sweetshark> seb128: just saw this: in my hometown of Hamburg only 4% voted for Le Pen (at the french consolate) ...
<didrocks> Sweetshark: well, people living aboard are quite unlikely to make that vote indeed :) Even big cities vs small villages (for instance, in Lyon, she is at ~8%)
<didrocks> (well, in my part of Lyon, sounds like she is higher in other parts)
<jbicha> good morning, we are demoting UOA to universe, right?
<xnox> Trevinho,
<xnox> 2017-04-24 10:41:30,220 ERROR artful/compiz: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~banw/compiz/compiz.colorfilter. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry.
<xnox> 2017-04-24 10:41:30,254 INFO Failed in 3m 0s
<jbicha> anyone want to review my Shotwell packaging at LP: #1581180 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1581180 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "Update to Shotwell 0.26" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581180
<seb128> jbicha, good question about uoa, did we change the seeds yet?
<jbicha> seb128: I believe the only seed change done so far is dropping unity8
<seb128> k, so uoa is still in main
<xnox> seb128, i was pondering to seed ubuntu-gnome-desktop into ubuntu-desktop just to see the components missmatches and the amount of MIR reports to do.
<andyrock> hey all
<xnox> seb128, or something more sensible than that.
<seb128> xnox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOME/MIR_List
<seb128> hey andyrock
<xnox> seb128, any idea if we are keeping qtmir qtmir-gles at all?
<seb128> xnox, no idea, ask on #ubuntu-mir I guess
<seb128> xnox, don't seed ubuntu-gnome-desktop in any case, if you want to help just join discussion/work here, don't attack the issue with another angle
<xnox> ack.
<seb128> xnox, we decided to start by swapping the desktop env but keep our apps selection, so we are going to have a set quite different from Ubuntu GNOME
<xnox> i only hope to remove src:upstart and src:cgmanager soonish.
<xnox> seb128, right, indeed.
<xnox> because i believer there will be fallout from src:upstart removal unfortunately =/
<seb128> xnox, what is still using upstart? I though unity and the greeter were ported to systemd already?
<xnox> seb128, ported -> yes; have build-depends and depends -> yes
 * xnox is fixing that without breaking things.
<xnox> seb128, but e.g. unity8-desktop-session ubuntu-touch-session are unported to systemd, and I will be asking to remove those two packages.... together with upstart, upstart-watchdog, etc.
<jbicha> seb128: https://paste.debian.net/929111/
<xnox> and i hope the archive team can figure out if we can remove unity8-desktop-session ubuntu-touch-session packages from artful or not.
<seb128> xnox, jbicha, qtmir is still useful to u8 and quite some work went into that codebase and there was some community interest to keep it an active project so it might make sense to want to keep the pieces in universe
<xnox> right
<xnox> that's what i was thinking too, kind of.
<seb128> jbicha, your uoa to universe question had a purpose? I don't think we have any urgent need to demote it no?
<Laney> Presumably to do with the patched in support in Shotwell
<jbicha> seb128: the Shotwell update drops UOA Support and it looks like UOA is mostly just for Unity scopes then…
<seb128> Laney, that's ortoghonal with where uoa is though, we can stop using it in shotwell and still have it in main
<seb128> jbicha, it will naturally drop off the iso when components that use it stop being there
<seb128> that includes the u-c-c panel, shotwell, unity lenses
<seb128> it's fine to start by dropping its use in shotwell imho (if that was the real question)
<xnox> tedg, is there per-chance some new API in the ubuntu-app-launch to figure out /all/ pids of an app (e.g. launched under systemd) similar to the old tricks of getting freezer cgroup tasks?
<jbicha> I guess a follow-on question is whether it makes sense to keep enabling UOA in evolution-data-server
<willcooke> I'd be +1 on dropping in in eds
<Laney> seb128: yes I understand, but I was answering your question about whether it has a purpose
 * Laney is good with dropping it off naturally
<seb128> jbicha, Laney, willcooke, it's probably fine to disable in eds, it opens the question of accounts migration on upgrade though I guess, but we are not going to keep uoa just for that purpose
<seb128> unsure if we can easily be smart about accounts
<Laney> that would be nice as a wishlist thing yeah
<seb128> or if we just need to document that users are going to need to re-add them through goa
<Laney> probably should put that on some list to care about
<willcooke> imo, it's been broken for a while, so not sure how many people have been using it
<seb128> +1
<Laney> not sure if there is one
<seb128> willcooke, wfm, my google calendars are listed in the indicator and gnome-calendar
<willcooke> ah, just me then
<Laney> same
<Laney> it just wigs out and loses the session often
<Laney> but it is synced in the indicator
<seb128> and doesn't work when you add it until you restart the session
<willcooke> Laney, @ list - can you add it to the "17.10 cycle work" doc (https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HiF4M3FVtbAeYkjADShPGynY3MzcaKa3o9IPrU1c-TQ/edit)
<Laney> ok
<Laney> this should probably be triaged into bugs or something
<Laney> at least the development bits
<Laney> there
<willcooke> Laney, re: the list?
<Laney> yeah
<willcooke> Agreed - per our 1:1 today, I'm going to take that list, distill it in to a new list for the sprint next week, and then once that's done I can Blueprint/bug/etc etc
<Laney> ah yeah, awesome
<Laney> you beaut
 * willcooke <- helping!
 * Laney is going into the world of webhooks
<Laney> wish me luck
<xnox> oh noes
<xnox> launchpad ones? i am yet to try them out
<Laney> github <-> adt
<Laney> :|
<Laney> a URL 404s but when I curl the same thing from the same machine it works
<tedg> xnox: Yup, you can grab it from the instance object, pids() returns a vector.
<tedg> xnox: You can also call ubuntu-app-launch-pids
<xnox> nice.
<tedg> xnox: But those will only really work on U8...
<xnox> tedg, qtmir exposes something similar via dbus, by iterating things with cgmanager DBusFocusInfo::fetchAssociatedPids(pid_t pid)
<xnox> tedg, do you happen to know if autopilot switched from qtmir dbus api, to the ubuntu-app-launch pids() api?
<tedg> xnox: I'm not sure, but I think qtmir uses ual as its backend there.
<tedg> xnox: So it should be *much* faster under systemd than Upstart.
<xnox> tedg, nope, it links cgmanager, gets cgmanager dbus proxy object, looks up cgroup path to contain /upstart/ and checks the freezer group for tasks.
<xnox> at least for that call, which is exposed via dbus, which supposedly only autopilot uses
<xnox> maybe it uses ual api somewhere else, but i didn't look.
<xnox> tedg, thank you very much for your responses!
<xnox> tedg, from #ubuntu-mir channel <greyback> xnox: right. UAL does make that possible, we just kept neglecting that particular bit of cod
<xnox> i shall open a bug report.
<greyback> yep, it is an old bit of code, new UAL can probably help it out
<tedg> xnox: greyback: Also, just FYI, under systemd the freezer group isn't used. Shouldn't be a big deal, but so you don't get confused.
<greyback> tedg: is there an equivalent?
<tedg> greyback: systemd makes its own.
<tedg> greyback: The proper answer there is "oh, of course it has its own everything" ;-)
<greyback> tedg: I grimanced. Will that do?
<xnox> i think qtmir wants to care what ual things about things, rather than whatever systemd thinks.
<xnox> *thinks about things
<tedg> greyback: Localized systemd distaste.
<kenvandine> hey tedg
<tedg> Howdy kenvandine
<greyback> xnox: right. qtmir shouldn't care about systemd/upstart
<a1fa> so - where do we send unity refugees to?
<Laney> 16.04
<a1fa> GNOME3 sucks terribly, KDE Plasma sucks
<a1fa> XFCE is ok, but terrible tearing and lack of "DE" feel
<a1fa> MATE and Budgie?
<sil2100> Maybe some people would be willing to do a Ubuntu Unity flavour? Uubuntu or something
<a1fa> they probably will - and this is what sucks -- waiting for someone to pickup the slack
<a1fa> I'd donate towards that
<a1fa> anybody know how well steam integrates with budgie or mate?
<davmor2> a1fa: both gnome and kde can be made to look and feel pretty similar to unity to be honest so either with some tweaks will suffice
<jbicha> a1fa: you're in the wrong channel, this channel is for developing the default Ubuntu desktop
<a1fa> +2
<a1fa> jbicha: desparate for new DE
<davmor2> a1fa: https://popey.com/blog/posts/my-ubuntu-1604-gnome-setup.html and for kde https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1i7jAtHcw4
<a1fa> davmor2: i got gnome3 setup just like that - except it sucks
<a1fa> not the same
<seb128> a1fa, having specifics about why GNOME suck could be useful, we might be able to address some of the concerns, improve things, recommend extensions etc
<seb128> but we want to know what issues our users are having migrating to the new desktop
<seb128> out of "it's different" which we are probably not going to fix, it's going to require some getting used to
<Trevinho> xnox: check #ubuntu-ci-eng for details, but... bileto fails for now
<Trevinho> we need some intevention from IS
<xnox> Trevinho, oh yeah, snakefruit is down, so everything is down.
<Laney> I doubt bileto fetches its private key from snakefruit
<Laney> nighty night
<tjaalton> jbicha: is xlsclients output reliable when running gnome on wayland? checking what's using Xwayland
<tjaalton> it lists gnome-shell itself, and all of g-s-d it seems. both probably makes sense
<howefield> 8
<Blu2> What happens to the Ubuntu SDK now btw?
<a1fa> seb128: its quirky -- i think most of the problems come from having to extensively utilize 3rd party extensions
<a1fa> seb128: not knowing whats the future of default extensions kind of sucks. may be time to just get used to native gnome3 experience
<a1fa> just reinstalled kde to give it another shot
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-25
<Laney> hi
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> what's new?
<didrocks> not much, you? :)
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<davmor2> Morning all
<didrocks> uk is on one after another
<seb128> hey Laney davmor2 willcooke, how is u.k today?
<willcooke> cold and sunny
<seb128> it's better than cold & wet
<davmor2> Very cold and sunny
<willcooke> It got down to zero last night
<dednick> good morning!
<seb128> hey dednick! how are you?
<seb128> good to see you saying hey on the channel :-)
<dednick> seb128: good thanks and you? :)
<seb128> do you find your way around desktop team world? ;-)
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> we have a bit of sun today which is nice
<dednick> seb128: giving it my best. all new and shiny :)
<dednick> yes, it's nice here as well. might have some breakfast in the garden.
<oSoMoN> good morning all
<seb128> hey oSoMoN!
<seb128> how is it going?
<oSoMoN> not too bad, thanks, how are you?
<seb128> I'm good, not fully awake yet, I start directly on the computer and got stucked to the keyboard
<seb128> you could think that getting coffee first then going to the computer would be a lesson I would have learnt by now
<seb128> but seems not :p
<oSoMoN>  hehe
<oSoMoN> I have to drive my daughter to school every morning, so by the time I hit the keyboard I better be fully awake :)
<seb128> :-)
<dednick> happyaron: ping
<seb128> dednick, you might as well directly ask the question, unsure how much he's still around and others might be able to reply as well
<dednick> seb128: sure :)
<willcooke> Does anyone have access to edit the team meeting in the "UES team calendar"?
<willcooke> ah, I can try and change owne
<willcooke> r
<dednick> hey all, i'm looking into how you guys maintain some of your repos (network-manager in particular). Do you pull new versions direct from upstream repos, or using the tarballs with gbp?
<dednick> i tried to pull 1.6 manually from git.freedesktop using a remote git source but couldn't quite figure it out.
<dednick> gbp seemed to work a lot better but it was still a bit dodgey with some unexpected changes. Maybe need to be a bit manual and unpick some of the changes?
<dednick> Laney: ^ i volunteer you to answer since you've been active on the nm repo ;-)
<Laney> oh sorry I was distracted
<Laney> hi dednick
<Laney> you're doing nm stuff?
<Laney> I think I missed this memo
<Laney> did he just quit?
 * Laney has those messages off
<Laney> aha
<dednick> doh. coffee on keyboard.
<dednick> bad.
<Laney> laptop?
<dednick> yeah
<Laney> sounds bad
<Laney> go drain it!
<dednick> luckily was just a little. going to open it up in a bit :)
<Laney> sooooooooooooooo what's the URL for nm?
<dednick> yeah. i was holding it over the sink when i went off :)
<dednick> Laney: git? https://git.launchpad.net/network-manager
<dednick> otherwise https://code.launchpad.net/network-manager
<dednick> upstream is: https://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/
<dednick> "i think"
<dednick> Laney: and it's more "familiarising" myself with desktop at the moment than actually "doing". :)
<Laney> there's going to be lots of different methods
<Laney> this looks like gbp though, but one second
<dednick> yeah. there is a debian/watch
<Laney> ah man
<dednick> Laney: i think i may have worked it out. to upstream/1.6.2  'gbp import-orig --uscan 1.6.2 -no-pristin-tar --no-merge' , then fix up the issues and merge back into master.
<Laney> looks like there's no vcs relationship with debian's branch
<dednick> then do pritine.
<dednick> Laney: yeah. it looks like a flattened fork.
<Laney> that's annoying
<Laney> I think you want to merge with their package
<Laney> so it's dget http://http.debian.net/debian/pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_1.6.2-3.dsc, then gbp import-dsc ../path/to/that
<Laney> ...in a branch...
<dednick> Laney: ah, do we upstream from debian rather than freedesktop?
<Laney> if debian already has it then take it from them
<dednick> ok
<Laney> so we get the packaging changes too
<dednick> and the patches. ok
<Laney> it's much easier if the ubuntu branch is a proper branch of theirs though
<Laney> then you can do a normal git merge
<Laney> so... what you could do as a first step if you wanted... is fix that up
<Laney> find the tag we based off (1.4.4-1) and mangle it so that we're a branch of that now
<Laney> then git merge 1.6.2-3 onto that
<dednick> Laney: :) true that. will main maintenance easier.
<Laney> don't know if that's too complicated for a first task?
<dednick> well, i'll give it a got.
<dednick> go
<willcooke> Laney, dednick - AFAIK we've always taken direct from upstream in the past.  Not saying that's the best way, just that's what we were doing.  Probably because of phone stuff.
<Laney> There's definitely debian merges in there
<Laney> and the version number being -1... and not -0... means it's a merge
<willcooke> hummm
<willcooke> interesting
<Laney> don't know what was added on top of that though
<Laney> could have been anything :)
<dednick> maybe cherry picking from debian?
<willcooke> sounds complicated
<dednick> but the packaging is similar... but not the same.
<willcooke> we should simplify as much as we can
<Laney> more likely cherry picking from upstream
<Laney> but I would expect that to be as git format-patch style patches applied with quilt
<dednick> also, if we want to use debian and we want to go up to 1.8 then we need to wait for debian to go to 1.8
<Laney> yeh
<Laney> If you want to do that I would sync up with their packaging and then gbp import-orig on top of it
<Laney> doesn't look released atm though
<Laney> so probably for later
<dednick> yup. only 1.6 for now.
<Laney> doesn't look to me like there's any crazy phone stuff in there
<Laney> phew :)
<Laney> although I guess that might have been possible to drop anyway
 * Laney la la la
<willcooke> I /think/ there were some useful patches from the phone to n-m - but that h_appyaron had started (and maybe finished) upstreaming and dropping them
<willcooke> there might still be a few oddities laying around
 * willcooke has a meeting with Foundations next week to discuss
<willcooke> We should try and get the version that the people like Tony Espy are using in some snaps, and the version we are putting out for desktop in sync
<seb128> sorry I missed a bit of the conversation while relocating with my laptop
<seb128> but yeah, unsure if we still need the ofono integration parts
<Laney> I think we can afford to not make this too confusing right now
<Laney> a Debian merge is there and needed to be done, so try to do that and then see what happens
<xnox> Trevinho, hehe, i need to fix my mp, I think.
<xnox> for unity
<xnox> and for compiz there are missing files. for colorfilter stuff which is not shipped anywhere, i guess we need to ship it into some package?
<muktupavels> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~muktupavels/compiz/gwd-hidpi/+merge/323100
<xnox> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity/lowgfx-profile-setter-no-upstart/+merge/323118 this should fix the unity build failure in the bileto landing; please review & approve. And then we can reconfigure bileto to add that branch in?
<xnox> looking into compiz now as well.
<seb128> Trevinho, what did you ask me to review yesterday?
<xnox> Trevinho, please respond to https://code.launchpad.net/~banw/compiz/compiz.colorfilter/+merge/320611/comments/847280 =)
<Laney> poor Marco
<willcooke> seb128, libinput - does anything change wrt/ trying to move to libinput this cycle now we're Wayland?
<seb128> willcooke, GNOME is using it so we just got it for free by switching desktop even under their x11 session
<willcooke> \m/
 * willcooke makes a note to make sure we cover it in testing
<seb128> :-)
<tjaalton> xserver-xorg-input-all doesn't pull -synaptics anymore
<seb128> tjaalton, since when?
<tjaalton> yesterday
<chrisccoulson> talking of input. Since I upgraded to zesty, edge scrolling is enabled on my touchpad. I'm pretty sure I always had it disabled in xenial, but I can't find anywhere in the control-center to disable it again
<chrisccoulson> Not sure if that's a gnome thing or a zesty thing, but it's really annoying
<seb128> k, so unity settings wouldn't work on arful?
<tjaalton> not without synaptics installed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it should be in u-c-c, do you have -synaptic installed
<seb128> tjaalton, seems a bit backward to do the change before the desktop is ready to handle it, but I guess in practice it's fine
<tjaalton> oh wait
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's installed. I'm not using unity though, and the setting appears to no longer be in g-c-c
<tjaalton> I didn't upload it yet :P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, that's your issue then
<chrisccoulson> can I launch u-c-c from gnome-shell?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, GNOME uses libinput not synaptic
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> that sucks
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: remove x-x-i-synaptics
<seb128> try removing -synaptics
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no reason you couldn't
<seb128> but u-c-c talks to u-s-d which is not active
<seb128> so it might not be of much use
<seb128> you might also need to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity
<seb128> though I think we changed u-c-c to not need that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, I got an empty window when I launched it
<seb128> so X_C_D
<chrisccoulson> I guess I need to restart after removing x-x-i-synaptics?
<chrisccoulson> brb
<chrisccoulson> w00t, that worked
<chrisccoulson> no more edge scrolling :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> you are one of those 2 fingers scrolling people then?
<willcooke> represent!
<seb128> just curious, does edge scrolling have any side effect? or do you trigger it by error?
<willcooke> I find that it's a lot less easy to trigger and a bit fiddly
<willcooke> two finger just works for me
<seb128> yeah, I understand that some people prefer it, I was just wondering if the edge scroll had a side effect if it's on and you are not one of its users
<seb128> I guess you might end up triggering scroll while trying to move the cursors and hitting the edge sometimes
<didrocks> 2 fingers scrolling people here |m|
<willcooke> yeah, I do find that when moving around the screen, as soon as I get towards the rhs of the pad then its easy to trigger scrolling
<willcooke> still just usability rather than a bug I suppose
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, 2 finger scrolling here. I kept triggering the edge scrolling by accident
<seb128> makes sense
<seb128> that said I don't use my touchpad outside the edge scrolling :p
<seb128> too used to the small round in the middle of the keyboard
<dednick> eww. red dot of doom.
<dednick> mine fell off this morning.
<willcooke> popey, didnt you find a supplier of new nipples?
<jbicha> the -synaptics thing is annoying
<jbicha> if -synaptics is installed, GNOME's Mouse/Touchpad Settings doesn't work very well :(
<seb128> yeah, it's a bit tricky
<jbicha> do we know what desktops still haven't switched to libinput?
<seb128> we should probably put that on the list as well :p
<seb128> unity
<seb128> unsure about others, not easy list from from a quick googling
<jbicha> is it ok to upload vala 0.36 to artful now? bug 1669253
<ubot5> bug 1669253 in vala (Ubuntu) "Update vala to 0.36" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669253
<seb128> jbicha, is that the GNOME 3.24 version?
<jbicha> yes, it will cause some pkgs to FTBFS but I think we should start fixing those now
<seb128> I've not going to veto but I would -1
<seb128> that's the sort of strategy that leads us to have a stack of mixed transitions at the start of the cycles that are hard to get through
<seb128> we might stuck the whole stack for a month again
<jbicha> all GNOME pkgs should build fine, it's the non-GNOME stuff that will have a problem
<seb128> britney doesn't make differences between GNOME or not
<seb128> it might just hit a package blocking a transition
<seb128> I would rather avoid more disruption that the autosync create at the start of the cycle
<seb128> but that's me
<seb128> if you think it's important enough to risk it feel free
<jbicha> the transition itself should be easy (the only pkgs affected are anjuta, gnome-builder, valabind and valadoc)
<seb128> well if you are confident
<seb128> what are the benefits of doing it now?
<seb128> instead of waiting for the initial sync round to be sorted out?
<seb128> I don't think we are short on merges to do and such yet?
<jbicha> I have no problem with waiting for the first autosync, if you think that might be better
<seb128> I would do that just to be on the safe side
<seb128> happy for Laney or others to state their position though
<Laney> hi
<seb128> hey Laney :-)
<Laney> any reason not to stay in sync by going via exp?
<seb128> basically jbicha is +1 and I'm -1 so need somebody else to untie :p
<jbicha> the first autosync should be fairly quiet since Debian unstable is quiet
<Laney> autosyncs aren't on yet, if that makes a difference
<jbicha> exp is fine with me although pkg-gnome hasn't really started on 3.24 yet
<seb128> my preference is easy syncs & merges first, get archive to settle then add extra transitions one by one
<seb128> we all know how it can turn with mixed transitions
<Laney> i'm ok with that
<seb128> anyway, that's my position, not going to veto if somebody want to step it and take responsability to deal with extra work created
<Laney> i'll sponsor it to experimental, ping me once it's in svn
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> and other 3.24 things unless someone cries
<jbicha> Laney: are you interested in sponsoring mozjs38 into Debian new?
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> isn't there a new one?
<seb128> jbicha, i'm starting to review your shotwell update btw
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/current.log
<Laney> there's a list of what will happen at the end there
<Laney> if you're interested
<jbicha> gnome-shell 3.24 needs mozjs38; 3.26 will probably need mozjs52 so hopefully mozjs38 will never be in Debian stable
<seb128> Laney, do you know why we didn't do it yet?
<Laney> nope
<seb128> we used to have "new archive open," or "toolchain news" on ubuntu-devel@
<Laney> snakefruit had a release upgrade yesterday, maybe they were waiting for after that
<seb128> not such info this cycle that I saw
<seb128> no*
<Laney> yeh
<Laney> it got opened but I didn't see that announced
<seb128> I didn't even notice  we had a name until yesterday
<Laney> jbicha: so I'm interested if it's used
<Laney> if we skip to 52 and have to do the NEW dance again, not so much
<Laney> like if you want to get gnome-shell 3.24 in experimental and there's a moderate chance it'll see the light of day in unstable
<Laney> I guess you should check with the current mozjs maintainer first too
<jbicha> Laney: I talked with him in December but then he stopped answering my emails
<Laney> heh
<jbicha> he wasn't thrilled about maintaining mozjs38 though
<Laney> ok, well it doesn't seem super urgent to me
<Laney> we can take time to figure out maintenance and versioning
<jbicha> mozjs38 not being in Debian isn't causing Ubuntu any problems
<jbicha> GNOME 3.26 will be out in September; Stretch should be released before then but it wouldn't hurt Debian to wait a few more weeks for a newer GNOME
<jbicha> Cinnamon might need mozjs38 for a few months since they are following GNOME
<Laney> 'k, well something will force the issue at some point
<willcooke> Not going to make the unmeeting now - on a call
<Laney> man
<Laney> nobody likes the unmeeting
<kenvandine> Laney, i'm trying
<kenvandine> talky.io is angry because i don't have a camera on the box i'm using atm
<kenvandine> i guess a mic isn't enough...
<Laney> oh :-o
<ricotz> jbicha, throw mozjs back to chrisccoulson ;P
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - I'm going to be on this call for a bit longer - would one of you mind chairing the meeting today?  Sorry
 * seb128 plays not being the first to reply
<seb128> k, Laney beats me at this game
<seb128> willcooke, I can do
<willcooke> :) thanks seb128
<Laney> muhahahah
<willcooke> well played Laney
<seb128> yw
<seb128> :-p
<Laney> was busy unmeetinging
<seb128> oh, others joined you? good
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 25 15:30:28 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<andyrock> o/
<tkamppeter> hi
<seb128> let's see if I can figure the list of people to ping
<Laney> I got to see the face of didrocks
<Laney> it's been too long
<jbicha> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
 * kenvandine waves
<Laney> are you doing a round or what?
<didrocks> Laney: with the new haircut of the week-end, what a priviledge :-) /me hugs you
<Laney> if so...
<seb128> andyrock, dgadomski, kenvandine, Laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho (out?), robert_ancell (out)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, see email from wil_lcooke from this morning
<seb128> if people don't have weekly notes it's fine but let's do a quick round and then aob
<seb128> ok, let's start
<seb128> andyrock, hey :-)
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> #1 Working on Chromium on Mir (waiting from mir team to add gbm bo import, so started to add input support)
<andyrock> #2 Reviews
<andyrock> #3 eow
<seb128> thanks andyrock
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<seb128> dgadomski, hey, still around? (a bit difficult to keep track of status)
<dgadomski> yep, still here
<dgadomski> * looking into do-release-upgrade conflict with landscape - will report an lp bug about that
<dgadomski> * examining a wifi issue related to some cisco blocking Wifi Direct capable devices - looking for a way to disable this capability
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> good to see you are still around :-)
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> likewise :)
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * jbicha filed most of the MIRs, I filed the last couple that are minimally required for gnome-shell.  gjs and mozjs38 MIRs have been forwarded to security for review.
<kenvandine> * I have branches for gnome-online-accounts and gnome-shell which drop some recommends to suggests to make our list shorter for our first round, these have also been uploaded to the PPA for testing.  Some of these I think should be moved back to recommends, but lets get the minimum list of MIRs approved before we attack those.
<kenvandine> * lightdm vs gdm3, there has been some good discussion on the mailing list but no decision.  I think it's safe to assume we should stick with lightdm for our initial seeding of gnome-shell until we can sort out the longer term plans.
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, welcome back!
<kenvandine> * QUESTION:  Does anyone know how we can build images from a seed in the PPA?
<kenvandine> thanks!
<seb128> kenvandine, +1 on lightdm to start
<seb128> I don't know about image build
<seb128> Laney might?
<Laney> Probably
<kenvandine> i'll pester Laney after the meeting then :)
<Laney> It's a fair bit of work though
<kenvandine> i'd like to build an image with gnome-shell and without unity to test
<seb128> sounds good, just use the channel, others (including me) might be interesting to learn
<kenvandine> EOF
<Laney> I don't think I'd bother personally
<kenvandine> ok then
<Laney> The touch stuff was built with a PPA
<Laney> but that was expected to be long lived
<kenvandine> i guess we can test it in artful soonish then :)
<kenvandine> i'll look at changes to the seed and share a diff
<kenvandine> seb128, that's it for me
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<Laney> I'd just do some pre-test iterations in there and then whack it in the release
<Laney> personally ;-)
<seb128> +1 on that
<Laney> and continue to use it for crack testing when dropping patches and things
<seb128> kenvandine, sounds good to you as well?
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> good, let's get moving then
<Laney> sweet
<seb128> adding jbicha to the list
<seb128> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> hi!
<jbicha> - Created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOME/MIR_List and started the paperwork for several of the MIRs
<jbicha> - Started ubuntu-desktop list topics for default email client, GNOME 3.26
<jbicha> - Worked on GNOME 3.24.1 SRUs for Zesty
<jbicha> - Worked on evolution 3.24 (LP: #1685683), still needs some work
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1685683 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "Update evolution to 3.24.1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685683
<jbicha> - Worked on shotwell 0.26 (LP: #1581180)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1581180 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "Update to Shotwell 0.26" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581180
<jbicha> - Tagged some bugs with 'wayland' and 'gnome-17.10'
<jbicha> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gnome-17.10
<jbicha> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=wayland
<jbicha> EOF
<seb128> thanks jbicha, good working on starting those discussions and lists
<kenvandine> yeah, thanks jbicha!
<seb128> I'm going to have a look to your shotwell diff today or tomorrow
<seb128> next is Laney
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> one sec
<Laney> got interrupted ;-)
<seb128> no problem, should I just come back to you later?
<Laney> nope
<seb128> k
<Laney> here we go
<Laney> • Some things from the last 3 weeks?
<Laney> • Released zesty
<Laney> • Fixed a dkms bug that was breaking module compilation on upgrade (that got merged upstream)
<Laney> • Worked a bit on archive opening
<Laney> ∘ appstream → needed some slight tweaks to freeze zesty, should be good now
<Laney> ∘ autopkgtest → figured out how to initialise everything, wrote a small patch for the LXD image creator to dist-upgrade zesty → artful before there were proper artful releases (there are now)
<Laney> ‣ Wrote some documentation in my notepad for the wiki, need to type that up now. (bus factor--)
<Laney> • Some feedback to QA about the current state / what would be good to test in the future
<Laney> • Investigated problems with ubuntu-image's github <-> autopkgtest.u.c communication. Turned out that it was using an API token from someone who has left the company :/
<Laney> • Worked on rebasing gnome-shell/ubuntu-master onto master - autotools is dropped there so ported our stuff to meson. Still in progress, but nearly done.
<Laney> ⚰
<seb128> thanks Laney!
<seb128> next oSoMoN
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> I’ve taken over chromium-browser packaging, just in time for a new upstream release (58.0.3029.81). All built in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages and handed over to security team for validation.
<oSoMoN> I’ve also packaged the next release (59) in a separate PPA for all supported releases, currently building (https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-next/+packages).
<oSoMoN> I am now doing some bug triaging/cleanup at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser (have been mass-closing very old crash reports).
<oSoMoN> That's all from me for now
<jbicha> Laney: that's gnome-software/master not gnome-shell, right?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> you know
<seb128> seems quite some good work there
<Laney> I wrote gnome-shell on my notepad
<Laney> and then scribbled it out and wrote software
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN
<Laney> and then I went and typed gnome-shell
<Laney> weird
<seb128> lol, thanks for catching that jbicha
<seb128> I though Laney took on gnome-shell :-)
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> • 17.04 testing & post release launcher/e.u.c bugs review&triaging
<seb128> • some catching up on GNOME world
<seb128> • participated at several discussions about the (GNOME mostly) work to be done this cycle
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> bah
<seb128> launcher->launchpad typo in the first item
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<Laney> no but I did work on build fixes for gnome-shell/mutter in jhbuild (some linker change), forgot to mention that
<tkamppeter> - ippusbxd (IPP-over-USB printing): Discovered a lot of bugs and room for improvement when starting to patch avahi for broadcasting localhost services locally. A lot of testing and fixing, especially for clean shutdown, stop DNS-SD advertising on shutdown or printer unplug, made it robust against restarting avahi-daemon, ... After all remaining fixes done I plan to issue the next release.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: The Linux Foundation got 11 slots, we use 7 for OpenPrinting, 2 for LSB, and 2 for WireGuard. Slot count determined mainly by the availability of mentors.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you get to try the GNOME printing tools to see how they compared to s-c-p yet?
<tkamppeter> Not yet.
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, still awake?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I fear that s-c-p is till much more powerful.
<jbicha> nice typo :)
<seb128> lol
<oSoMoN> :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, well, it's a standalone UI so it would be easy to keep using it under GNOME if we want
<seb128> not Trevinho I guess
<seb128> (sorry if you sent summaries to willcooke, didn't got those fwded if that's the case
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> same for robert_ancell
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: aob
<seb128> other topics?
<kenvandine> do we have anyone going to guadec?
<seb128> good question
<seb128> not that I know
<seb128> not sure if we have official company time/budget, question for willcooke I guess
<seb128> I expect some of us are going to go but I don't know if anyone signed up/decided yet
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> jbicha, was there any GNOME work topic we wanted to discuss here?
<seb128> we still need to set up a proper meeting where .au members can join
<seb128> but we can discuss some small things here if we want
<jbicha> I don't think I have anything else specifically for today's meeting
<seb128> good, we can still discuss things on the channel outside meeting time anyway
<seb128> let's wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 25 15:56:03 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-04-25-15.30.moin.txt
<jbicha> oSoMoN: thanks for picking up chromium maintenance, does 59 switch to gtk3?
<seb128> oSoMoN, let us know on channel or list if you need testers for the ppa, there are probably a bunch of us who would be happy to help with that :-)
<jbicha> I see there's an old team/ppas at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily maybe it makes sense for you to get access and use those ppas?
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> back, and reading backloh
<seb128> k, need to relocate, that place is closing
<seb128> back online in 10min or so
<jbicha> kenvandine: I'm merging your gnome-shell changes, adding a few more demotions to suggests and then I'll probably go ahead and upload
<kenvandine> jbicha, cool
<kenvandine> jbicha, i'd like to eventually get back to recommending chrome-gnome-extension and switcheroo-control
<kenvandine> but i think switcheroo-control is only useful with gdm3 atm right?
<jbicha> kenvandine: I don't think switcheroo-control has anything to do with gdm but I don't have hybrid graphics to check
<kenvandine> and chrome-gnome-extension won't be a simple MIR, but i think we really want it
<kenvandine> jbicha, i think if you have hybrid graphics gdm3 gives you an option to switch
<kenvandine> at least based on my limited investigation
<kenvandine> i don't have hybrid either
<kenvandine> it seems to let you switch before logging in
<kenvandine> afaict
<jbicha> http://www.hadess.net/2016/10/dual-gpu-integration-in-gnome.html
<willcooke> desktoppers - GUADEC approval is in progress.  Watch this space
<Menzador> What's​ this about GUADEC approval mate? willcooke
<willcooke> Menzador, getting Canonicallers to GUADEC
<Menzador> Ah! That would be helpful :)
<Laney> chrisccoulson: you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1683997 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1683997 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox scrollbars are too narrow and difficult to use in Zesty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> tjaalton: for bug 1417980, maybe we shouldn't close Unity 7 bugs as long as Unity 7 will still be in universe?
<ubot5> bug 1417980 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Add support for unified Xorg input driver" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417980
<Laney> gonna jet out of here
<Laney> see you tomorrow!
 * willcooke follows
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> no
<willcooke> I've got a meeting at 9pm
<willcooke> I'll be back later
<tjaalton> jbicha: what difference would that make? no-one is going to fix that
<tjaalton> and 1686081 should be moved to u-s-d, it should depend on -synaptics now
<tjaalton> as unity is the only DE that doesn't support -libinput
<jbicha> if no one is going to fix Unity 7 issues, then I think it would be better to remove Unity 7 from Ubuntu…
<tjaalton> I've tried to get this fixed for two years..
<jbicha> is it possible to get Unity to bundle synaptics in a way that will allow unity-settings-daemon to work but not cause issues for gnome-settings-daemon?
<tjaalton> don't see how
<jbicha> I wonder how badly Unity 7 would be broken if it switched to g-s-d, g-c-c…
<tjaalton> no idea
<muktupavels> very badly? for example Display settings in g-c-c needs org.gnome.Mutter.DisplayConfig dbus name to change / see display configuration...
 * oSoMoN EOD
<oSoMoN> good night everyone!
<sarnold> oh boy if we could remove every package that's had bugs untouched for two years.. :)
<jbicha> the specific bug here is LP: #1686081
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686081 in xorg (Ubuntu) "If -synaptics is installed, GNOME Mouse & Touchpad Settings doesn't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686081
<jbicha> hey, Unity runs with gnome-settings-daemon, you were right about the Displays panel being useless but at least it doesn't crash or anything
<jbicha> I think it's a good trade-off to drop unity-settings-daemon and unity-control-center but let's see what the others thing
<muktupavels> how Unity users will configure their displays?
<muktupavels> does keybindings works?
<muktupavels> over time there many things from gcc or gsd has been moved to mutter.
<jbicha> keybindings seem to work but I'm using VBox
<jbicha> Unity users will have to find a developer that cares enough to come up with some way to configure displays on Unity
<muktupavels> I dont use Unity so it does not affect me. :)
<jbicha> but I think it's better than breaking Mouse & Touchpad settings in the default install because someone was curious to see how well Unity works in 18.04
<muktupavels> how did you test that it works with gsd and gcc?
<jbicha> well I hacked it to work, I just have to figure out if this is appropriate to push to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-desktop-gnome
<jbicha> or if I should use a 2nd ppa for it
<jbicha> wait, I missed a step…
<muktupavels> is there a way to kill usd in unity settings? if I kill it it is restarted.
<muktupavels> in unity session...
<jbicha> this will take some more time…
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> night all
<a1fa> how do you force the instller into ncurses mode
<a1fa> nomodeset* worked for me
<TheMuso> jbicha: Thanks for the article link dude.
<TheMuso> jbicha: Oh yeah I know about Alex.
<jbicha> TheMuso: good morning
<TheMuso> jbicha: Hey dude, hope all is well.
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hmm, if I switch DM to GDM I just get a black screen. Is there anything special I have to do on 17.04?
<jbicha> :(
<jbicha> what graphics drivers are you using?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, intel
<robert_ancell> I tried disabling Wayland and enabling debug but no change
<jbicha> I don't know then
<jbicha> I was waiting for the first round of Zesty SRUs to get promoted out of -proposed before updating gdm3 and gnome-session to 3.24.1
<jbicha> I figured it wasn't good to change too many parts of the critical GNOME infrastructure all at once
<robert_ancell> :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, but as far as you know, just installing gdm/gnome-shell on 17.04 should be sufficient to boot to a GNOME desktop?
<jbicha> that's supposed to work, it's possible that there's a missing dependency since most people tested with ubuntu-gnome-desktop installed
<jbicha> I'm trying now to see what happens…
<robert_ancell> ah, I was looking for the appropriate metapackage - installing that now
<jbicha> robert_ancell: it looks like I can confirm that issue :(
<robert_ancell> jbicha, but it doesn't occur with ubuntu-gnome-desktop installed?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-26
<jbicha> robert_ancell: that's what it looks like, yes
<robert_ancell> The transitions in GNOME Shell are really clunky...
<TheMuso> I've run GNOME shell on a fast box here before, and found it sluggish when using the keyboard so whilst not the same thing, I don't feel that GNOME shell is performant.
<TheMuso> That was with a GPU with free drivers too.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, it's not the performance more the timing and lack of transitions in various places
<robert_ancell> Though it is a little laggy too
<TheMuso> Ok, well it certainly feels sluggish when moving through the shell menus compared to say a menu in a GTK app.
<robert_ancell> And the triple bar at the top for maximized window (system + app + menubar) feels like going back to the dark ages.
<robert_ancell> The overview is much nicer than Unity though
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I think that duplication isn't a problem for the "native" GNOME3 apps
<robert_ancell> jbicha, it's certainly less of a problem, but still visual overload to me being used to the tidy way Unity does it
<robert_ancell> I'm here for good now though, so I can only complain through bug reports and patches :)
<jbicha> there was a desktop-devel discussion about menus earlier this month because the GNOME3 way still has a major discoverability problem
<robert_ancell> jbicha, what's wrong with the GNOME3 discoverability of menus?
<robert_ancell> oh, the appmenu?
<jbicha> yes, important stuff is in there, but you kind of have to be told that it is a menu!
<robert_ancell> yeah, they're a bit useless IMO
<jbicha> robert_ancell: ok, gdm3 started after I installed ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<robert_ancell> jbicha, aha
<robert_ancell> That lock screen shield... What is the logic behind that?
<robert_ancell> I think I'll have to get involved in Polari development, would be nice to finally kick xchat
 * robert_ancell -> lunch
<jbicha> lock screen ?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: bug 1686257 !
<ubot5> bug 1686257 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Zesty) "gdm3 fails to start when default session-name=ubuntu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686257
<jbicha> that was not what I expected to find at all
<jbicha> I wonder if that would fix cyphermox's problem with gdm3 ^
<robert_ancell> jbicha, when you lock the screen you have to slide up before seeing the login box
<robert_ancell> I'd hoped that would be gone by now.
<jbicha> robert_ancell: you can just start typing
<robert_ancell> Still it's confusing and pointless..
<jbicha> I believe it's the same way Windows 8+ does it, except that Windows isn't as good at the "just start typing" part
<jbicha> I assume it's useful if you ever install GNOME on a tablet
<duflu> You don't need to "slide up" in Windows... tapping space bar does the same thing
<duflu> and is a lot more convenient if you're about to enter a password
<jbicha> duflu: you don't need to slide up with gdm either
<duflu> That's good. I would expect everyone to produce a login screen that's keyboard-navigatable (if that's even a word)
<jbicha> navigable :)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: did you see the updates on LP: #1632772 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1632772 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu Zesty) "Login option 'GNOME on Wayland' does not start from LightDM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632772
<duflu> If only the lexicon was more navigable
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I didn't read it in detail
<jbicha> it's Unity8's fault that GNOME on Wayland broke :|
<duflu> I noticed when Gnome on Wayland finally started we're missing shadows and corner-decoraation transparency. Is there a bug for that?
<duflu> I don't know the right Gnome packages to pick on...
<jbicha> duflu: what theme are you using?
<robert_ancell> duflu, it's the Ambience theming, use gnome-tweak-tool to reset it all to the defaults.
<duflu> jbicha: The default on a zesty installation. Yeah sounds like Ambiance isn't Gnome-Shell-ready
<jbicha> duflu: set the GTK+ theme and icon theme to Adwaita, if LP: #1685272 doesn't describe that issue, please file a new bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1685272 in light-themes (Ubuntu Artful) "gnome-shell: no window border" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685272
<duflu> Thanks. I don't need it to look nice right now. Just want to know that Ambiance will get fixed soon enough
<jbicha> it might not get fixed if the bugs aren't filed
<jbicha> no one's really maintaining light-themes right now
<duflu> jbicha, rest assured there are enough of us in the world who care about Ubuntu's appearance. It would get fixed soon enough :)
<robert_ancell> duflu, we're not sure if we'll continue Ambience or start a new theme that works better with GNOME
<duflu> Yeah, fairy nuff
<robert_ancell> It's one of the things on the list to solve
<duflu> robert_ancell, I do very much want to see Ubuntu look better than Adwaita though... it's so clunky. Red Hat (and others) dropped the ball
<robert_ancell> I'm not loving the font
 * robert_ancell makes a zesty VM
<robert_ancell> We really have to update ubuntu.com - it still says we're the leading operating system for phones...
<jbicha> it's probably a good idea for a theme to use Adwaita as a base (as long as you don't mind (L)GPL-2.1+)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: do you have fonts-cantarell installed?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yep
<jbicha> otherwise, I think it defaults to Sans or something
<robert_ancell> Cantarell is just not as well done as the Ubuntu for for legibility I think
 * duflu can almost hear cimi saying "it looks shit" from here
<jbicha> you can patch it to use the Ubuntu font, look in gnome-shell's data/theme/
<Trevinho> xnox: in your upstart branch, I guess you might also remove the UpstartWrapper at all, as it won't be there, or should I do it?
<oSoMoN> good morning!
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> sup
<willcooke> ahoyhoy
<seb128> hey oSoMoN davmor2 Laney willcooke
<seb128> how are things today?
<willcooke> c.c.c.c.c.cold
<willcooke> Winter has returned
<oSoMoN> not cold here, but rainy and gloomy
 * willcooke checks his charts
<willcooke> http://imgur.com/a/WxLxG
<willcooke> Down to freezing again last night
<davmor2> it is the opposite to eddie izzards fantastically hot safe cracking shower joke
<Laney> urgh
<Laney> got soaked on the way to the pub quiz
<Laney> the met office said it wasn't going to rain
<Laney> jerks
<davmor2> Laney: it's England always assume rain
<Laney> fair point
<willcooke> rain is good for me right now.  I put some grass seed down where I'd removed some large bushes.  I couldn't be arsed to water it every day and the pidgeons ate it all.  Put some more down on Monday and now it's been raining things should start to happen
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, hah, I had the same problem
<willcooke> I've been following your garden antics on Twitter :)
<chrisccoulson> I had to reseed my lawn and then it was dry for about 3 weeks. I could do with a warmish, showery couple of weeks really
<willcooke> I think it needs to be above about 5 or 6 for the seed to germinate, so should be warm enough, just
<chrisccoulson> I have had some germinate now, but it's very slow. And I'm going to have to reseed again, thanks to the pigeons
<Laney> there was a segement on reviving lawns on GW the other week
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, I got seed off ebay which was coated in "head start" or something like that, supposed to speed it up.
<willcooke> I have GW recorded on my Myth box, I will check that out
<willcooke> and skip through all of Carole's bits because she is very very boring
<willcooke> *Carol
<chrisccoulson> That sounds like my sort of thing
<TheMuso> Hey EU folks.
<TheMuso> Its actually starting to feel like winter here... Again, which is good.
<willcooke> evening TheMuso
<chrisccoulson> My lawn was a mud bath a few weeks ago
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b08mkmrq/gardeners-world-2017-episode-6 07:15
<Laney> hey TheMuso
<Laney> how are you?
<TheMuso> Laney: Quite well thanks. Yourself?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, thanks!
<Laney> TheMuso: Decent thanks
<Laney> Although we came last in the pub quiz :'(
<Laney> got the bonus question though (what country is Shakira from?@)
<TheMuso> Aww that sucks.
<TheMuso> lol what a bonus questino! :)
<TheMuso> question*
<Laney> high brow
<davmor2> TheMuso: apparently it is hug an Australian day prepare for the incoming hugs apparently it's the law or something
 * davmor2 hugs TheMuso 
<TheMuso> davmor2: awww thanks. :)
<davmor2> offline for a bit while I wipe my system and install gnome and see what I need to do to it to make it bearable
<dednick> good morning all.
<Laney> duflu: The theme problems are known.
<willcooke> morning dednick, how goes?
<duflu> Laney: Yeah. I know it's annoying having people pick on things this early in the cycle.
<Laney> It's fine
<Laney> But they have been reported already
<duflu> Certainly, given a choice I prefer to work entirely in bug reports and not be in IRC :)
<seb128> who mentioned theme issues?
<dednick> willcooke: it goes well thanks, and you?
<seb128> it feels like I missed the start of that discussion
<duflu> seb128: It's totally not important. Just a bug in the pile
<duflu> At least now I know it's not as important as it looked
<seb128> k, well in any case we have a stack of theme issues filed in launchpad
<seb128> so feel free to check that list and file some more as needed
 * duflu tries to resolve his previous comment with the need for it to be High
<xnox> Trevinho, i did not want to break any of UpstartWrapper stuff in case you are going to backport this back to e.g. xenial.
<xnox> Trevinho, but also I'm not sure if we want to include removal of the UpstartWrapper in this release.
 * xnox only did the minimal amount of work.
<xnox> Trevinho, bileto is complaining about new commits in https://code.launchpad.net/~muktupavels/compiz/gwd-hidpi/+merge/323100 now
<dednick> anyone that recently started using gnome notice their screen dimming to be a bit wonky? randomly dimming a few seconds when I stop using kb/mouse. I have it turned off in power settings fyi.
<Trevinho> xnox: yeah, in fact I wanted to backport that... But I'd skip that commit anyway
<Trevinho> xnox: so.... we can probably just get rid of it, and it shouln't cause problems
<Trevinho> xnox: about that, yeah... the provate key issue is back, sil2100 is on it
<sil2100> Yeah, it should be *temporarily* fixed once again, but the real fix is ready for deployment
<willcooke> duflu, FWIW kenvandine started using the tag "gnome-17.10" : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bugs?field.tag=gnome-17.10
<sil2100> Trevinho: I suppose you can try building the silo now anyway
<duflu> willcooke, great! But light-themese stopped being the correct source package after precise. Let me de-duplicate..?
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<Laney> It's ubuntu-themes.
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bugs?field.tag=gnome-17.10
<willcooke> yeah, I think I bookmarked the wrong page
<seb128> hey dednick
<seb128> dednick, I didn't use GNOME much yet but didn't notice that issue ... is that under wayland or x11?
<dednick> seb128: x11
<dednick> seems to be about 10 seconds after not touching :/  freaking annoying!
<duflu> dednick: Sounds roughly like some repowerd bug(s)... and I suspect repowerd is going away with unity8
<duflu> Stopping repowerd might solve it
<duflu> And eventually dropping it, perhaps
<dednick> looks like it's because i was on battery power.
<duflu> Yes, separate policies... but I guess we also have multiple power daemons fighting for control now?
<dednick> but...
<dednick> duflu: repowerd a service? don't have it running?
<dednick> duflu: and that's under unity right? I'm on gnome.
<duflu> dednick: You sure? I'm not even logged in and it's running on my zesty
<duflu> Oh, right. It might be absent in an Ubuntu Gnome install but on regular zesty with gnome packages added then repowerd is present
<dednick> hm. i apparently just started it.
<dednick> wasn't running earlier
<dednick> i had unity running before though; added gnome later.
<duflu> dednick: Yeah me too. But the point is each power daemon has its own timeouts and policies. Your screen dimming will be chaotic if you have multiple of them present
<duflu> I'm assuming Gnome uses... something else
<dednick> think it uses upower...
<dednick> GNOME power manager - whatever that is...
<seb128> gnome-settings-daemon is doing the handling
<seb128> like handling of timeouts, levels, configs, etc
<seb128> upower is the service it uses
<dednick> although dont seem to have gnome-power-manager either.
<duflu> I think repowerd was a great idea, but it's now redundant and unmaintained, and will cause bugs if allowed to run
<seb128> gnome-power-manager is only an UI nowadays
<seb128> show you battery graph and such
<seb128> but the user service is gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> yeah, upowerd shouldn't be used
<dednick> seb128: don't seem to have gnome-settings-daemon runnig either :/
<duflu> Still, I would bet Gnome Shell is not designed to use Unity8's repowerd
<dednick> i'm on Ubuntu GNome - not sure if that makes a diff
<muktupavels> there is no one gnome-settings-daemon, it is split in small programms gsd-*
<dednick> muktupavels: woomp there it is.
<dednick> gsd-power
<dednick> so not i'm definitely going to be getting fights happening with repowerd and gsd-power running. :)
<dednick> and kill.
<seb128> yeah, uninstall powerd and stop it, we should make sure it's not left installed/started on upgraded systems
<dednick> and now when i remove by power cable it's not dimming. nothing like being inconsistent!!
<dednick> probably something getting screwed up when resuming from suspend.
<duflu> In the least, make sure you kill repowerd. At a guess it will not see any shell it knows and will assume the system is idle; hence dim the screen repeatedly
<duflu> Although I'm assuming Alexandros did not add Gnome Shell support
<duflu> Perhaps he did
<Laney> Does it really do things when any old random shell is running?
<duflu> Probably shouldn't, but it came from a world where we owned the whole system... (shrug)
<duflu> And I know it was a pain when I ran my own random shell
<Laney> I've got it running on my Unity 7 systems
<Laney> Didn't notice any particular problems
<Laney> But if it is causing them and we just didn't find out yet, that would be a fix to SRU
<dednick> Laney: it working fine on U7 for me as well. Probably came from having both on Ubuntu Gnome.
<dednick> although it didn't seem to be running at the time...
<Laney> oh well
<ahayzen> Hey, me and a few others have been having an issue under GNOME Shell where sometimes when pressing Alt+Left/Right Arrow will result in the TTY changing. The workaround found is to run `sudo kbd_mode -s` but I wanted to report a bug for the issue and was wondering if someone would be able to suggest a package ? Or should i just report against gnome-shell ?
<willcooke> ahayzen, is the alt-f4 switching vtys as well?
<ahayzen> willcooke, it was for p_opey :-) i can't remember if it did for me
<Laney> I've had that under Unity before
<duflu> Is Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right the expected combo for that?
 * duflu is thinking Ctrl is stuck logically
<dednick> i think that's for moving windows between workspaces
<ahayzen> i think Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2 etc is the normal
<Laney> alt-arrows is supposed to do it if you are on a VT
<Laney> but not if you are inside your desktop
 * duflu tries and finds VTs are broken. Must be a Wednesday
<dednick> ah. so key is not being caught by shell.
<ahayzen> and this has happened on both wayland and X11 IIRC
<Laney> or some driver or kernel problem
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1508146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1508146 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "alt + left/right arrows switch between tty consoles, cannot disable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> don't know if I reported it when it happened to me
<ahayzen> Laney, and that looks like it
<ahayzen> *ah
<popey> willcooke: yes, alt-f4 was switching to a tty
<willcooke> Shall we use rls-a-incoming for these sorts of things?
<willcooke> or rls-aa-incoming
<ahayzen> popey, are you under Intel graphics as well ? IIRC all the people so far were under intel
<Laney> the reports will use -a-
<willcooke> thx Laney
<willcooke> I predict that was dednick testing alt-f4 ^ ;)
<Laney> quality trolling
<Laney> back in the mIRC days you used to get people posting encoded commands for others to execute
<Laney> could get quite creative with those
<Laney> when you were able to "nuke" Windows machines someone got me to nuke my own in that way
<popey> ahayzen: yes
 * popey recalls mentioning the "hold down printscreen" bug in here recently, without mentioning that it basically locks up your machine. Got swearing from willcooke :)
<ahayzen> :')
<jbicha> Trevinho: if you want to get involved with the non-integer scaling development, I recommend talking to fmuellner on #gnome-shell in irc.gnome.org
<davmor2> willcooke, seb128, Laney: fix number one http://paste.ubuntu.com/24459500/ software installer wouldn't install it, went with dpkg and that won't either because it is missing deps
<willcooke> Interesting, so Chromes new native notifications use libappindicator
<willcooke> neat
<willcooke> davmor2, "software installer" = GNOME Software?
<willcooke> if so, known and fixed, robert_ancell will do a new release this week
<davmor2> willcooke: I assume so it just offered me the install in software installer option in firefox I assume it is gnome-software
<jbicha> davmor2: instead of dpkg, I usually use 'sudo apt install ./path-to.deb' because it can install dependencies; some people use gdebi instead
<jbicha> oSoMoN: why is the Chromium 59 build using use_gtk3=false ?
<davmor2> jbicha: yeap I'm actually on the hunt for issues while setting up my daily use machine so I'm not actually after solutions just highlighting issues as I go
<Laney> yes, use apt, dpkg itself never installs dependencies
<Laney> that's not an issue
<Trevinho> jbicha: ok, cool thanks
<Trevinho> willcooke: is that something we care about^ ?
<willcooke> Trevinho, non-int scaling? YES!!!!!!11one
<willcooke> Trevinho, would love for you to get involved
<willcooke> Trevinho, if you would like to
<Trevinho> willcooke: ok, neat... :-)
<davmor2> issue number 2 hexchat has no menu, issue number 3 the quit option in the gnome menu only shows on screen 1 when hexchat is open on screen 2 so even if it had the menu there I would not be able to see it obviously on the screen where the app is
<Trevinho> Yeah, I mean... I've already spent some unity time on that, so... I can put some efforts in that too
<oSoMoN> jbicha, I dunno, that was disabled at the time of the Cr 53 release but the changelog doesn’t elaborate on that change
<oSoMoN> I can try turning it on
<jbicha> oSoMoN: I haven't look at the Cr59 source but my understanding was that gtk3 was going to be enabled by Google by default in like 59 or 60
<jbicha> so I would just remove the use_gtk3=false line from d/rules and see what happens?
<jbicha> I was just curious, since Cr is the last gtk2 app I have installed (although Firefox still depends on gtk2, I assume for Flash)
<oSoMoN> jbicha, I’ll give it a go
<oSoMoN> indeed: https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git/+/0ff8b19608421be5fa5b53e90c097e4992723b90%5E%21/#F0
<oSoMoN> will need to explicitly pass use_gtk3=true if we want gtk3 on all arches
 * Trevinho calls the day... See you tomorrow
<willcooke> good night Trevinho, good moring kenvandine
<kenvandine> good morning
<Trevinho> Oh what an exchange 😅
<seb128> night Trevinho
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<davmor2> meh sorry about that added the vpn only it sent all resources via the vpn and so shutdown networking to all apps woohoo :(
<jbicha> kenvandine: good morning, I pushed all from the ubuntu-desktop-gnome PPA into artful directly
<jbicha> I guess we can delete the zesty packages in that PPA now?
<kenvandine> jbicha, leave them for now
<kenvandine> i'm not on artful yet :)
<seb128> what packages are we talking about?
<kenvandine> gnome-shell and goa
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-desktop-gnome/+packages
<kenvandine> jbicha, oh, did you upload goa?
<kenvandine> i can do that
<jbicha> it's mostly just dropping misc universe deps to suggests to make the mir easier
<seb128> those changes look good yeah
<jbicha> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/artful-changes/2017-April/000313.html
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-online-accounts/3.24.0-0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> oh, i must have missed it when skimming the change mail :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, thanks!
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.24.1-0ubuntu3
<jbicha> some of the deps we'll add back later but they weren't required for gnome-shell to work minimally
<kenvandine> seb128, i assume we want to stick with the ubuntu font by default right?
<seb128> kenvandine, I think so
<kenvandine> good
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, ok, just copied your chromium updates now
<GunnarHj> seb128: What will be the value of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP in 17.10?
<jbicha> for now, I believe it would just be "GNOME", is there a reason it should be different?
<seb128> GunnarHj, what jbicha said
<GunnarHj> jbicha, seb128: Nope, I have no own thoughts. Just wanted to have it confirmed. Thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> brb
<davmor2> so cold infact we have snow right now
<kenvandine> hey davmor2
<davmor2> hey kenvandine
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<kenvandine> is anyone running artful yet?
<jbicha> kenvandine: I put it in a VBox yesterday; "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" works now
<kenvandine_> jbicha, cool
<kenvandine_> damn...
<jbicha> seb128: could you subscribe Desktop Bugs to caribou, gdm3, gjs, gnome-control-center, gnome-shell, mutter ?
<jbicha> and fuse-exfat and exfat-utils for LP: #1649537
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1649537 in fuse-exfat (Ubuntu) "[MIR] exfat-utils and fuse-exfat" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649537
<ogra_> were patent issues with extfat before (we tried to ship it on the phone and were denied)
<davmor2> seb128, Laney, jbicha: any ideas on why gnome would be using 212 MB of ram for gnome software when as far as I can tell it's closed?  I'm assuming the dash is keeping it open would that be a good guess?
<ogra_> *werent there
<seb128> jbicha, can do, at least for the first line, need to look at those exfat ones not sure if we want to maintain that stack
<seb128> davmor2, it's acting as a service
<seb128> so can notify you about firmware updates and such
<davmor2> ouch
<jbicha> gnome-software is always running in the background, it helps it start up faster :|
<seb128> was the same under unity
<davmor2> so of the 5.5GB of memory being utilised currently gnome-shell is using just shy of 400MB claws is using 350 but is syncing a lot of mail, Chrome is using more than on unity but a similar enough amount to not worry about, gnome-software 221.9 MB now and evo calendar factory is using 120MB
<willcooke> It's snowing!
<willcooke> ..and stopped
<mitya57> Can someone please top-approve my no-change MP https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/indicator-applet/libpanel-applet3/+merge/323131 so that Bileto allows me to publish it?
<mitya57> seb128, can you please? ^^
<seb128> mitya57, done
<mitya57> thanks!
<davmor2> willcooke: oh ffs and app you open that is linked to an indicator of some sort keeps that apps memory footprint open and slowly leaks memory so gnome-calander is now at 373.6 MB
<willcooke> wow
<davmor2> willcooke: oh wait no, it was syncing again dropped of the face of the earth now...that was scary for a second
<willcooke> phew
<davmor2> hmmmm gnome software at 225.3 MB and tracker-extract is at 224.6 MB
<davmor2> meh wth why are there foldery type things for system tools and sundry that list more apps in the apps view of the dash
<davmor2> why are there only 2 categories
<davmor2> Laney, seb128: Okay I'm confused on this.  K3b shows in the dash and in gnome-software, krita however only shows in gnome-software why would that be?
<Laney> not sure
<davmor2> I'm looking for others to see if there is anything common with them
<davmor2> Laney: blender does it too
<Laney> are you talking about gnome-shell?
<Laney> snap or deb?
<davmor2> I'm wondering if it is that the dash doesn't understand snaps and the snap is shown in the list first in gnome-software
<davmor2> Laney: yeap I only have gnome now :)
<Laney> ok, well I don't think it's called the dash in shell
 * kenvandine wonders what it is called :)
<Laney> and try installing the deb, then you have some information
<kenvandine> activities overview?
<davmor2> Laney: people refer to it as the dash in gnome videos so that was my assumption
<Laney> I think the launcher is the dash and the dash is the overview, in which you search
<Laney> ICBW though
<kenvandine> that could be
<kenvandine> we need a unity -> gnome-shell cheat sheet :)
<davmor2> Laney: ah yes you are right they shoe the overview but discuss the dash which is the launcher
<davmor2> man this is gonna get confusing
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> what is in $XDG_DATA_DIRS for you?
<Laney> I think that should have something about snap
<davmor2> I have the rocketchat-client snap installed and that shows up fine in the overview, but I think the fall over is when you don't have either snap or deb installed but both are available
<davmor2> installed krita.deb and now it shows in the overview
<xnox> Trevinho, sometime on the upgrade to zesty or to artful, tap to click got disabled.
<davmor2> be right back need to reboot for nvidia blob install
<xnox> Upgraded to the 2730 bileto ppa and amazon webapp came back again.... *grumble* do we not remember that people removed it, still?!
<xnox> otherwise things look and work good.
<xnox> Trevinho, can we release the ticket? =)
<Laney> davmor2 doesn't respond to questions
<davmor2> and back
<Laney> try logging in under X instead of Wayland
<willcooke> xnox, re: Amazon web app - I don't think we did remove that.  I think it remained even after we turned off dash searches by default.
<willcooke> I'm going through my emails to try and find a record of that decision now...
<davmor2> Laney: so where the hell do you switch from one to the other?
<Laney> the cog at gdm
<davmor2> Laney: nope I see Gnome and Gnome Classic no other options
<Laney> not GNOME on Wayland?
<davmor2> Laney: I'll pick it up again tomorrow
<davmor2> willcooke: I assume the logo will change to an ubuntu one and away from the Shazam look alikey one right :D
<Laney> well for the record I think the problem is XDG_DATA_DIRS not containing the snapd entry
<davmor2> Laney: might be as I say though I'll pick it up in the morning
<Laney> as you wish
<willcooke> davmor2, yeah I imagine so
 * oSoMoN is done with bug triaging for today
<willcooke> night oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> have a good one willcooke
<jbicha> seb128: we'll probably drop the help:ubuntu-help patches now, LP: #1686267
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1686267 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "please move ubuntu-help/ to gnome-help/" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686267
<jbicha> I think that was partly why GunnarHj was asking about XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP earlier
<GunnarHj> It was. :)
<seb128> jbicha, if GunnarHj is fine with it, sure
<willcooke> g'night all, dinner time
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-27
<tjaalton> how silly would it be to replace u-c-c/u-s-d with (modified) cinnamon/mate counterparts? :)
<tjaalton> by modified I mean rebasing to them
<tjaalton> if there is something that unity needs.. I've no idea
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> morning
<oSoMoN> morning everyone
<davmor2> Laney: okay switched down to intel gfx now I have the wayland option prior to this I didn't now snaps don't work so I'll be leaving this session and heading back to the x11 one so it is just a bug in the search I think
<davmor2> Laney: /home/davmor2/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share/:/var/lib/flatpak/exports/share/:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/ data-dir for wayland
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke, Laney, davmor2
<willcooke> afternoon duflu!
<duflu> It would be interesting to see a feature/bug gap list for Gnome on Wayland
<duflu> vs X11
<davmor2> Laney: data-dirs are the same on x11 however the rocketchat-client snap appears on x11
<Laney> davmor2: what hapepned on X?
<Laney> ok
<Laney> that doesn't make much sense
<davmor2> Laney: no not at all but it is what happens
<duflu> Some of the bugs might be what we've encountered before (in Mir and Wayland): An app chooses Wayland/Mir over X11, runs for a little bit and then incorrectly assumes that X functions work
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<Laney> please debug it?
<duflu> ... assumes that X functions work when there is no connection to X
<oSoMoN> jbicha, there’s a build of chromium-browser with gtk3 in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-next/+packages (zesty only atm), and the next one (currently building) has dropped the gconf dependency
<duflu> Because if the app started in X (Xwayland) then it should work as usual
<willcooke> oSoMoN, awesome!
<duflu> Does Google ship Chrome with the Wayland option enabled, or is it just in Chromium still?
<davmor2> Laney: sorted forgot I was using byobu and the session was kept alive /usr/share/gnome:/home/davmor2/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share/:/var/lib/flatpak/exports/share/:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/var/lib/snapd/desktop data dirs for x11
<Laney> ok
<Laney> how did it work under mir?
<davmor2> Laney: however that still doesn't explain now the fact that it find uninstalled apps that have both a snap and a deb package
<Laney> anyway, please file a bug on snapd
<davmor2> Laney: will do
<Laney> they could have a systemd user unit for this, or gdm has an env.d thing
<willcooke> duflu, the Wayland backend for Cr. still seems to be a work in progress
<willcooke> duflu, oSoMoN was looking in to that before (Wayland backend)
<oSoMoN> yeah, looks like it’s still WIP, see https://blogs.igalia.com/tonikitoo/2016/11/14/chromium-ozone-wayland-and-beyond/
<sameee> #ubuntu-podcast
<willcooke> xnox, I've come to the conclusion that the Amazon Web App should still be included by default.  Not sure what that means in the GNOME Shell world yet, but the docs I've found do say that we should keep it.
<alexarnaud> hello all :) !
<davmor2> willcooke: but that would mean maintaining the browser app for one web app why would you do that?
<willcooke> davmor2, nah, just open it in Firefox window in web app mode
<davmor2> willcooke: fair enough
<Laney> firefox has that?
<Laney> that could be handy
<davmor2> Laney: I assume that is how their apps ran on the phone and stuff
<willcooke> humm, some assumption on my part there.  Cr. certainly does.  I'll look in to it
<duflu> willcooke, I spent years being annoyed by that -- Amazon sells almost nothing here. But they will within a year or so :)
<willcooke> looks like I was wrong - there isnt a webapp mode - so maybe a .desktop file which just opens Amazon.<foo> in your browser with our referral codes added
<willcooke> duflu, I guess the logistics are somewhat different for you?
<willcooke> A man on a push bike could pretty much manager the UK by comparison
<davmor2> willcooke: making it more generic I think is a good thing, do the same for ebay too :D
<willcooke> Do we have a referral deal with ebay?  I dont think we do any more
<duflu> willcooke, just a business decision on Amazon's part - they decided AU is starting to become attractive only now
<duflu> Many factors in that
 * duflu -> dinner
<xnox> willcooke, i am happy with having it default; i am unhappy that when i remove and/or reorder it, this human action is not remembered by the desktop migration scripts, and thus unity upgrades resurrect it.
<xnox> willcooke, i've been trying to use artful ubuntu gnome and so far i have many usability bugs.... i wonder if I should send it privately or to ubuntu-desktop mailing list
<xnox> given that lwn.net is spying on us and quoting my jokes out of context.
<Laney> why would you send bugs to a mailing list?
<xnox> Laney, because it is more of ayatana bugs, rather than segfaults.
<xnox> / design
<Laney> Bug reports are an okay place to discuss design decisions too.
<Laney> Especially upstream ones.
<xnox> against ubuntu-meta? as i'm not sure what will be the correct packages. Or i guess i can file things against Ubuntu without a package, but with a tag.
 * xnox is useless with desktop technology
 * xnox wonders if infinity would just had "you can cut that shorter.... xnox is useless. that's it, fixed it for you"
<davmor2> Gah I prefer the position of unity's decisions at the bottom of the window but I guess moving to the top of the box will be gotten used too
<xnox> davmor2, hm? what's that about?
<xnox> what's at the bottoms?
<jbicha> xnox: report against gnome-shell?
<jbicha> good morning
<xnox> jbicha, but some things are like mother-of-all-flamewars =/ windows close button should be on the left....
 * xnox winces
<jbicha> xnox: why? I don't think that makes as much sense on GNOME as it did on Unity
<davmor2> xnox: copy a bunch of files from one place to another where you have a backup of the files.  You get to check do this to all files but the do it button is on the top of the screen not the bottom, so you have to move from the checkbox at the bottom of the dialogue window to the okay button at the top of the window
<xnox> davmor2, hm, weird.... i'll play with that.
<jbicha> davmor2: oh you don't like headerbars? but that's part of how GNOME decided to save vertical space
<jbicha> I guess the odd part is most dialogs don't use headerbars
<xnox> jbicha, i would be perfectly happy with the team in charge of this to say no to things. And i actually preffer veto driven decisions. But personally, so far I am struggling a lot with left/right. It's been years now =(
<davmor2> jbicha: please god tell me you are joking they make the worlds biggest header, then the worlds biggest menu header and then say they are saving space
<xnox> with maximized windows having close button, next to indicators in gnome shell has caused me a few times to close things instead of change indicators.
<jbicha> xnox: are you using an extension for maximized windows (pixel saver?) ?
<xnox> so far gnomeshell is deffinately using more vertical space; even if one discounts things where we are patched in a non-upstream way to /show/ menu bars when upstream moved onto the shell design guidelines.
<davmor2> xnox: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/personal-screenshots/Screenshot%20from%202017-04-27%2011-28-57.png
<xnox> jbicha, that's the other thing. i am not sure if i am using the stock experience or not. My laptop has been on devel releases for many years now. And at one point i was debugging file conflicts and login bugs between lubuntu - kubuntu - unity. and my unity was broken and I ended up with gnome as well installed to get some usable desktop =/
<jbicha> xnox: for my question, open Tweak Tools>Extensions and see which ones you have turned on
<xnox> jbicha, i was right clicking all over the shell and got no settings at all. Are shell settings only available through the tweak tool? e.g. there is no system-settings module to toggle things?
<xnox> davmor2, *sad*
<jbicha> davmor2: have you seen this post? https://blogs.gnome.org/aday/2014/08/27/gnome-design-saving-you-space-since-2009-or-so/
<jbicha> xnox: what settings are you looking for? yes many settings are not in gnome-control-center because Design couldn't find a good place for them or something
<jbicha> that's why Ubuntu GNOME has always included Tweak Tool and I recommend other distros do that too
<xnox> jbicha, i think the complaint is the eye tracking that one reads the dialog, decides action which one has to return to the top to do, and then gets a second pop-up, realises one needs to do it for all and has to look down to the bottom, tick the box, look up again, to click the button on the top. The header bar is ok.
<xnox> one way to fix it is with "[Replace] all]" "[Skip] all]" hamburger style, joined up buttons.
<jbicha> xnox: for nautilus design, you can talk with csoriano
<jbicha> #nautilus on irc.gnome.org
<Laney> I don't think #ubuntu-desktop is going to be redesigning GNOME
<xnox> which should be the gtk-ish way to move the tick box up, despite how i despise the "foo, foo all, bar, bar all, baz, baz all" button sets
<Laney> #nautilus or #gnome-design
<xnox> maybe i should take my design bugs upstream.
<Laney> I think so
<Laney> In as much as we'd be involved, I think/hope we'd be doing it there
<jbicha> yes, major design changes are very difficult to push through, so good luck! :)
 * xnox will claim refugee status concessions!
<jbicha> I don't think that will help much :(
<xnox> to be honest i am pondering unity-shell at this point =( despite how divisive that might be.
<Laney> I doubt what xnox runs on xnox's own computer is going to divide anyone
<jbicha> imagine if an outsider jumped onto Ubuntu's mailing list in recent years and tried to completely change Unity's design
<xnox> jbicha, some things did work that way, like the changing the direction of the spin on the big fat button.
<jbicha> on the other hand, it is possible to change smaller design decisions
<xnox> i am hoping to have things done with like defaults changed, and/or (simple & maintainable) extensions preinstalled. To use shell as a platform.
<jbicha> and your contributions are easier to get accepted the more you contribute and the other contributors get to know you and appreciate what you've done
<xnox> or even as a bridge for those that are old and grumpy and don't like changes that much, like me.
<xnox> my history with gnome so far is sending good small patches, and then having them applied 3-6 years later.
<Laney> sounds like Launchpad
<xnox> one was great, it was closed 4 years later saying "thanks, but we no longer need python2->3 porting patch, we rewrote this app in vala"
<davmor2> yeah just crash maps
<Laney> It'll be nice in a year when the dogpiling is over :-)
<xnox> davmor2, jbicha: re: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/personal-screenshots/Screenshot%20from%202017-04-27%2011-28-57.png mpt points out that the dialog is lying, the replacement file is in fact older, not newer.
<jbicha> xnox: read more slowly (?)
<xnox> jbicha, i am.
<davmor2> xnox: that's cause I copy pasted the same files to get the screenshot :D
<davmor2> xnox: so I had already copied them once
<jbicha> xnox: the replacement file is supposed to be older
<xnox> jbicha, i can see how that was the intention, but that's not how i'm parsing this phrase. It is umbigious to me.
<xnox> jbicha, i am expected "The new file with the same name already exists in ...."
 * xnox ponders if i am crazy
<jbicha> the original file *is* 1 minute newer than the replacement file so it asks to make sure you're aware of thatt
<xnox> jbicha, ... and the other way around, it should be asking as well, no?
<xnox> or is the text there different again, making it confusing.
 * xnox would have thought desktops try to prevent clobbering files, both new->old old->new identical timestamps.
 * xnox shall test that.
<jbicha> tjaalton: no, it's not crazy at all to try to get Unity onto a supported settings-daemon and control-center
<jbicha> moving to GNOME's might be better than MATE's?
<tjaalton> jbicha: right, but they moved some things to mutter
<tjaalton> like input
<tjaalton> so cinnamon/mate would be easier to adapt to I think
<tjaalton> also, I broke mouse acceleration in zesty, and the only way to (easily) fix that would be to replace x-x-i-libinput with -evdev, although -evdev is in universe now :/
<jbicha> I was thinking that MATE's Control Center would be a much bigger UI regression
<tjaalton> could be
<mpt> davmor2, jbicha: Ok, now I read it three times I realize it’s not lying, just misleading. “Replace file (A) ‘dmcv.docx’? (B) A newer file with the same name already exists…” reads as if (A) and (B) are different files, when I guess they aren’t.
<mpt> So it’s not the worst problem with that dialog, but still a problem I think.
<jbicha> they are different!
<jbicha> oh, I guess they aren't different except for the last edited time
<davmor2> jbicha: they are identical bar the time
<jbicha> if the time is the only difference, do you think it should just silently replace the file then?
<mpt> jbicha, nono, I don’t mean the files being compared. I mean the files being referred to in the text. The file being replaced, and the “newer file”, are literally the same file.
<jbicha> it sounds to me like you're saying that nautilus should compare the content of the files; if they are the same, it should do a different version of the dialog mentioning just the time difference
<mpt> jbicha, that’s an interesting idea (not sure how fast it would be for huge files), but that’s not what I’m suggesting. The problem is that the *text* reads as if it’s talking about both files, when it’s only talking about the original file.
<xnox> jbicha, the title and the paragraph, use two different terms when referring to the replacee file.
<mpt> One example of wording that would refer to both files would be “Are you sure you want to replace dmcv.docx with an older file with the same name?” (not seriously proposing that text, it’s just an example that doesn’t have the problem)
<davmor2> jbicha: why replace them if they are identical just leave it alone
<davmor2> mpt: ^
<jbicha> someone should forward these suggestions on to nautilus… :)
<mpt> The modification date might be important for a version control system or whatever
<davmor2> mpt: in which case keep the dialogue because it has changed and you are overwriting it
<mpt> Ideally, replacing a newer file should look a bit more dangerous than replacing an older file, because it’s more likely to be a mistake. <http://www.mackido.com/Interface/Copy/srcOrDest.gif> shows how this was done in Ye Olde Mac OS: one has “Are you sure you want to”, the other just has “Do you want to”.
<davmor2> willcooke: dash to dock makes life much easier
<willcooke> indeed, but it could well be seen as us trying to make GNOME Shell look like Unity.  And people can install it themselves pretty easily.  But we should consider it.
<davmor2> willcooke: I agree but for a gui way to switch apps it is much easier and more direct than having to click on applications or hit it hard enough to open the overview so you can access the dash :)
<jbicha> and GNOME Classic was Red Hat trying to make GNOME Shell look like GNOME 2 :)
<davmor2> jbicha: but that was just to keep old users happy :D
<jbicha> davmor2: isn't that what we're talking about though?
<davmor2> jbicha: no, the dash is a thing in gnome and in unity (different names but the same job) only difference is the amount of time taken in using them
<jbicha> confusing terms: Unity's "Dash" is equivalent to GNOME's "Activities Overview", GNOME's "Dash" (especially w/Dash to Dock) is approximately equivalent to Unity's "Launcher"
<Laney> Groundhog day
<Trevinho> Laney: it seems that https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2730 's britney is still running...  Since i'm leaving, can you monitor that and if it goes well, to publish it? :-)
<Trevinho> (hey all btw :-P )
<davmor2> jbicha: indeed the dash and launcher do the same job with different names,  but if I want to switch between 2 apps in a gui fashion it is much quicker with the docked dash than moving up to the top left then down to the app then back up to the top left then back down to the other app
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<Laney> I missed the week when you talked to us :(
<Laney> s/missed/miss/
<jbicha> I'd like to convince GNOME Shell to add an official dock option, but I have little influence on Shell design to actually make that happen
<jbicha> that would benefit Ubuntu but many users of other distros too
<Trevinho> Laney: oh... I'll talk again :-D
<jbicha> GNOME Shell theming is a bit odd since it doesn't actually use GTK+ itself
<jbicha> I've got a patch to switch it from using the Cantarell font to the Ubuntu font if that's ok with the Team
<kenvandine> jbicha, cool
<kenvandine> jbicha, yes, please do that
<kenvandine> jbicha, i was planning to do that myself, so yay!
 * Laney needs moar brightness levels
<Sweetshark> Laney: Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer brightness levels that go to eleven or to take arms against over 9000 brightness levels and by opposing, end them
 * Laney takes arms against the sun
<tkamppeter> Sweetshark, hi
<Laney> abeato: jhodapp: You think we still need the patches that we added to gst-base / bad?
<jhodapp> Laney, hmm that's a great question
<abeato> Laney, do you have a link handy for those?
<jhodapp> I think we should still get that stuff upstreamed
<jhodapp> because it is useful for Android systems and other systems
<Laney> jhodapp: Yeah, I guess upstream still might want them if someone's interested in working them up there, just asking if we need them in Ubuntu still
<Laney> abeato: sec
<Laney> abeato: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-base1.0/tree/debian/patches/0001-riff-Add-input-buffer-size-to-GstCaps.patch / https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/tree/debian/patches/adding-mirsink-and-android-media-over-hybris-support.patch / https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/tree/debian/patches/desktop-mirsink.patch
<jhodapp> Laney, I think the stuff for the desktop is still useful that abeato did recently
<jhodapp> so basically that last one
<abeato> Laney, for the one in bads it is not impossible that we can use them in some devices through hybris
<abeato> Laney, 0001-riff-Add-input-buffer-size-to-GstCaps.patch can be dropped, it was for a very specific MTK issue, and there is an upstream bug, so not all is lost
<abeato> Laney, I would keep the other two
<Laney> well, I'm more asking about ongoing maintenance of them
<Laney> I get that they are decent enough features, but I suppose the question is whether we should spend time in keeping them alive
<Laney> like - I'm updating to the 1.12 RC now and it's not out of the question that they'll require porting
<Laney> should we do that?
<Laney> got to go in a second so no need to have a definite answer right now :-)
<Laney> k, goodnight!
<Laney> just started raining :(
<dednick> welcome to the UK
<kenvandine> Laney, jbicha: do we have a list of packages with patches to consider removing?  I want to make sure I don't duplicate anyone's effort
<jbicha> kenvandine: I don't
<kenvandine> ok, maybe i'll start a list
<jbicha> I think I'll push my nautilus 3.24 packaging to our ubuntu-desktop branch now
<jbicha> we still need to figure out what we're doing with tracker there…
<jbicha> kenvandine: what's your role with these MIRs?
<kenvandine> just doing what i can to help get this transition
<kenvandine> jbicha, anxiously awaiting something from security for gjs and mozjs
<jbicha> I guess my question was: are you going to be the one to approve non-security MIRs?
<kenvandine> jbicha, no, i can't approve MIRs
<jbicha> wow, what a small team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mir/+members
<kenvandine> right
<jbicha> that looks like cyphermox to me then
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> really small team :/
 * oSoMoN → dinner
<kenvandine> good night oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> goodnight all
<jbicha> I'm closing the Cantarell MIR since we're using the Ubuntu font for now
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi! Saw your getting-started MIR. One of my thoughts is/was to fork that one into ubuntu-docs as well... But maybe that would be to stretch it too far; maybe it's better to keep gnome-getting-started-docs as an addon, and limit the Ubuntu customization things to the actual user guide.
<jbicha> getting-started is so basic (wireframes and simple instructions) that unless we significantly to change how GNOME works, I don't think there's a need to fork it
<willcooke>  /me -> dinner.  Night all
<GunnarHj> jbicha: That's my impression too. Then we just need to set up the tools for building it as HTML, if we want it on help.ubuntu.com as well. But that's probably not the most urgent thing ATM.
<jbicha> you should be able to build it the same way you do ubuntu-docs with yelp-build or whatever
<jbicha> that script can be in a different repository than the package source
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yeah, I see no big problem. Just a couple of details to be dealt with, but we'll find a way. Thanks!
<tkamppeter> Sweetshark, hi
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, I missed part of the backlog but did you have a question for Bjoern?
<seb128> you might want to ask on the channel directly in case others can help you
<seb128> unsure how much he's around
<tkamppeter> Yes, I saw him talking here earlier today and tried to talk to him two times, but he did not answer.
<tkamppeter> I need some help for contributing to LibreOffice. I want to get one of the GSoC students modify the print dialog to accept external backends, so that one can support Google Cloud Print, IPP network printers, and future print technologies.
<seb128> k
<seb128> you can maybe drop him an email about that
<tkamppeter> I tried already a week ago but he did not answer.
<jbicha> I got my first commmit into LibreOffice a few months ago
<tkamppeter> jbicha, so you contribute to LO?
<jbicha> once I finally got my gerrit working, my patch was reviewed really quickly and they even sent me a PDF certificate which is cool
<tkamppeter> gerrit?
<jbicha> gerrit is their git patch review system
 * gQuigs really likes how easy it is to contribute to LO
<tkamppeter> jbicha, do you regularly contribute to LO?
<jbicha> no, I just did 2 minor commits, one is https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/33962/
<jbicha> you could also ask in #libreoffice-dev
<gQuigs> tkamppeter: do you have a test case that doesnt' work todaY?
<tkamppeter> jbicha, so you fixed only lower/upper case typos?
<jbicha> I fixed a hyphen typo too! lol https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/33973/
<jbicha> hey, it was good enough for the certificate :)
<tkamppeter> gQuigs, I did not spot a bug, I have a student who is supposed to patch the print dialog so that printer list, option list, print job transfer, ... are done through common backends which are also used by GTK and Qt dialogs. This would allow to easily plug in new print technologies like Google Cloud Print.
<tkamppeter> jbicha, so you will get our new LO package maintainer?
<tkamppeter> jbicha, so you could fix problem like LO not printing on Tuesdays :)
<jbicha> ricotz is obviously a lot more useful for LO maintenance than I am
<gQuigs> tkamppeter: that definitely sounds like you want to chat on #libreoffice-dev
<gQuigs> or better yet write an email to the mailing list
<tkamppeter> gQuigs, thsnks, will do.
<tkamppeter> gQuigs, are you regularly contributing to LO or does ricotz do?
<gQuigs> tkamppeter: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/Use_of_MailList
<ricotz> seb128, jbicha, so there is actually no one maintaining the LO package?
<jbicha> ricotz: Sweetshark got hit by the layoffs :(
<gQuigs> tkamppeter: I've mostly picked up some low hanging fruit and fixed it/removed obsolete things (nothing IIRC specific to Ubuntu though)
<ricotz> jbicha, I am aware of that :(
<ricotz> as usual the packages are lacking behind more or less
<ricotz> the ppa contains recent version which should be considered to be picked up
<ricotz> tkamppeter, gerrit is the way to go to contribute and proposed patches
<seb128> ricotz, indeed, no maintainer for it
<ricotz> seb128, ok, so what is going to be done about that?
<ricotz> I am keep pushing updates to the PPA as usual
 * Sweetshark reads backlog.
<Sweetshark> tkamppeter: yeah, probably best to get in touch with upstream on #libreoffice-dev -- the linux printing stuff isnt an area I am deeply interested in. Caolán McNamara (Red Hat) is likely the closest core developer to the topic. In addition to being absolutely amazing, he is extremely busy too though ...
<Sweetshark> tkamppeter: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/FindTheExpert <- for reference
<tkamppeter> Sweetshark, thank you very much. I am already talking with Caolan on #libreoffice-dev
<tkamppeter> Sweetshark, by the way, have you seen my mail?
<tkamppeter> Sweetshark, it is about the same subject, so it seems that now I have the needed contact.
<Sweetshark> tkamppeter: I dont think so. FWIW the @canonical.com email is dead anyway.
<tkamppeter> I have sent it to @libre....
<seb128> ricotz, no idea yet what we are going to do about it
<Sweetshark> tkamppeter: I see you've been welcomed just fine on #libreoffice-dev ;)
<ricotz> seb128, ok, please keep me posted on that topic
<seb128> k
<jbicha> muktupavels: I managed to get Unity to run without u-s-d: https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/unity/+packages
<muktupavels> how good it works?
<jbicha> unity-greeter doesn't work as a login screen but it still works for screen locking so you'll need to install something like gdm3
<jbicha> I don't know where to look to get the keybindings to work (like Ctrl+Alt+T)
<jbicha> the Alt key works to bring up the HUD
<jbicha> Mouse & Touchpad Settings don't work, maybe same problem as keybindings?
<muktupavels> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-flashback/tree/gnome-flashback
<muktupavels> libdisplay-config for display panel
<muktupavels> libshell for keybindings
<muktupavels> mouse and touchpad -> libinput-settings
<jbicha> I wouldn't know how to plug all that into Unity
<muktupavels> Does Unity want / will drop unity-settings-daemon and control center?
<jbicha> I'd have to talk to the rest of the Desktop Team about that
<muktupavels> gnome-flashback was more as an example with what unity might need to do if it will try to use gnome settings daemon and control center...
<jbicha> I haven't seen anyone step up to maintain Unity 7 at all
<muktupavels> Then why not just drop it completely?
<jbicha> I don't have a problem with that, but…
<jbicha> Mark's vision was that it would still be in universe for 18.04 LTS and he's been telling people that
<muktupavels> I was reading that it might be in universe...
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-28
<Trevinho> morning...
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<duflu> What's left of it
<Trevinho> :-)
<Trevinho> I'm good now
<Trevinho> Laney: good morning...
<Trevinho> Laney: any clue why the bileto Britney Job doesn't start?
<Trevinho> Or... sil2100 ^?
<sil2100> Trevinho: no clue, I'll try to investigate in a moment
<Trevinho> sil2100: thanks
<oSoMoN> good morning
<Laney> morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> Morning
<Laney> hey Trevinho sil2100 oSoMoN & davmor2!
<dednick> good friday all!
<dednick> saying goodbye to upstart. nice way to start the day.2
<dednick> don't ask if i was being serious or not. because i don't know either...
<willcooke> morning dednick
<willcooke> hey Laney  davmor2
<willcooke> hola sil2100
<Trevinho> hey willcooke
<willcooke> evening Trevinho
<Trevinho> still afternoon... :-), but in a nice working spot
<willcooke> Have you got a cocktail in a cocnut with an umbrella in it?  I bet you have
<Trevinho> No... Not yet...
<Trevinho> it's office time! :-)
<duflu> (cocktail without an umbrella)
<willcooke> :))  Ok, you convinced me
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8kojHTxW/20170428_163106.jpg
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> spring is back a bit
<willcooke> Is good.  Have my work items list for the sprint next week.  Need to pack my bags today.
<Laney> oh yeah that
<willcooke> Minimum temp. over night was a balmy 6 degrees
<willcooke> The mercury is going up too: http://imgur.com/a/CPa62
<Laney> got some chard and some kale plugs last night
<Laney> probably keep them indoors for a bit longer ...
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> Laney, wise!  Keep them away from the slugs as well
<willcooke> morning seb128
 * Laney is trying egg shells in a couple of places
<Laney> have to do quite a thick layer and it looks like shit
<Laney> but I think it works
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how are you?
<willcooke> I heard that those "organic slug pellets" are still terrible for wildlige all round
<Trevinho> Mh, I've some problems in one of my laptops (xenial), for some reason the gnome-keyring doesn't seem to work when starting the session. Well it does start, but it seesm the lightdm one is still alive and for some reason the session one doesn' start properly.
<willcooke> I wonder if something like porridge oats would work?
<Laney> mm
<Laney> wouldn't it break down?
<davmor2> Laney, willcooke: the old fashion beer traps actually work
<duflu> Trevinho, was that photo really from 2 minutes ago?
<duflu> 5 minutes
<duflu> ish
<davmor2> http://www.slugoff.co.uk/killing-slugs/beer-trap
<Laney> can't really do it in containers though
<Laney> that's where the delicious stuff is
<Trevinho> duflu: yep
<Trevinho> duflu: why?
<duflu> Trevinho, you're just very quick with publishing.
<willcooke> davmor2, ah yes!
<willcooke> Laney, I think it would rot down, but might be a bit less unsighyly than egg shells?  And easier to get in quantity.
<Laney> bleddy creatures
<davmor2> willcooke: works on developers too offer them free beer and watch the productive increase ;)  They might not fall for it a second time once they realise it is a trap though they are clevererer than slugs :D
<seb128> Laney, had better days but mostly fine, you?
<Laney> not bad thanks
 * Laney hugs seb128 :(
<davmor2> seb128: :( you not well dude, if so get better soon :)  If it is just that it is a miserable day I feel ya
<davmor2> okay guys why would there be no menus in hexchat on gnome?
<davmor2> All I get is global menu that just lists quit
 * seb128 hugs Laney back
<dednick> Trevinho: jealous!
<dednick> looks like you're working from a spa hotel. lol
<willcooke> davmor2, I think that's probably a header bars thing.  GNOME getting rid of app menus
<willcooke> oh, Laney, I got an email from Brian Murray.  He says he's set up the rls-<foo>-<bar> reports for "aa" not "a"
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/
<Laney> nothing like consistency
<willcooke> Laney, you got mail
<Laney> oh well, not a big deal to move some tags
<dednick> davmor2: it seems to be the "app menu" only for some apps. think they've integrated all the window menus into headers.
<dednick> same for chrome.
<Trevinho> dednick: just a villa.... 20€ each for night, with awesome rooms... That's the nice thing of Bali.
<dednick> Trevinho: you're in Bali?!
<dednick> bastard
<Trevinho> dednick: yeah...
<duflu> Trevinho, private or shared pool?
<Trevinho> duflu: shared but all the rooms are occupied by my friends...
<Trevinho> So basically the house is all ours
<duflu> Sounds terrible
<dednick> Trevinho: shame. didnt have enough for your own pool?
<dednick> lol
 * Trevinho is greedy
<dednick> slacker. 9C here...
<Trevinho> that's why I'm staying here for other 20 days, even in italy weather isn't the nicest thing
<Trevinho> btw... sil2100 found anything for that silo?
<Trevinho> or Laney I guess you won't publish it before having automated testing done, right=
<Trevinho> ?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> he's looking into it
<Trevinho> which is right.. ok.
 * Laney can see activity in the sysadmin channel
<Laney> if bileto's busted that needs to get fixed
<Laney> just got a notification on my phone
<Laney> 4 years ago today we were in Oakland
<willcooke> 3 years ago we were in China
<Laney> man
<Laney> that was basically your first day wasn't it?
<Laney> or thereabouts
<willcooke> on, wait - that was August
<willcooke> yeah
<Laney> what an induction
<Laney> august - close enough
<willcooke> I really hoped we'd go back.  I wanted another run at that toboggan thing just without some slow coaches in front of us
<Trevinho> willcooke: agreeeedoooooo!
<Trevinho> willcooke: I waited so long for the front one to go, before starting... And although it was already there!
<Trevinho> we had to hit it...
<willcooke> :DD
<willcooke> https://goo.gl/photos/63xVZ9aeB7H1QjLz8
<Laney> :D
<Laney> ah man
<Laney> it's also Ed Balls day
<chrisccoulson> hi desktop team
 * Laney cries at Lanscape
<Laney> d
<Laney> siofaoih
<Laney> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> Happy Ed Balls day Laney!
<Laney> I knew I felt lighter on my feet this morning but couldn't quite identify why!
<Laney> and to you chrisccoulson!
<Laney> oh, I've got a physio appointment later
<Laney> ...good job I loaded up my calendar to add Ed Balls day...
<Laney> meh
<Laney> Landscape's just erroring
<davmor2> meh I disabled location, the icon disappears from indicators +1, the option to turn it back on from the indicator menu also disappears -1
<davmor2> well that's intuitive I found the preferences menu for hexchat it's a right click on the stupid slidey out thing bottom left
<davmor2> that I think might be the tray icons
<Trevinho> It's time to jump in the pool for me :-)
<Trevinho> have a nice weekend desktoppers..
<Trevinho> long weekend for most of us I guess.
<willcooke> cya Trevinho, have a good one
<Trevinho> you too willcooke
<willcooke> Get that cocktail sorted out :)
<Trevinho> we've beers for now, but that will happen indeed
<oSoMoN> have a good one Trevinho
<duflu> Me too, later Trevinho, all
<duflu> (minus the pool)
<ksamak> andyrock: Trevinho: hi, just a quick reminder, i updated https://code.launchpad.net/~ksamak/compiz/ezoom_focus_tracking/+merge/321643 and https://code.launchpad.net/~ksamak/compiz/showmouse_autostart_option/+merge/318725
<ksamak> so if you got time to have a look, feel free ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy your w.e
<davmor2> Laney: do you know if the indicators menu and icons are dynamic or do they only land on a session start?
<Laney> I don't know how it works in shell
<davmor2> Laney: I disabled location from the indicator menu, the icon and the menu entry disappeared I opened setting and re-enabled expecting to see it reappear but nothing, and I don't want to restart right now but will later so I can see if it loads back up then
<flocculant> jbicha: gnome-font-viewer in zesty allows for adding font, just installed on artful and that's gone, just appears to now be a font viewer - is that the case?
<flocculant> (on Xubuntu in case that matters)
<jbicha> good morning
<flocculant> jbicha: hi :)
<jbicha> uh, that app is the same version in zesty and artful
<flocculant> never know what tz's people are in :)
<flocculant> jbicha: oh - sorry - looking at packages.u.c
<jbicha> I'm US Eastern
<flocculant> anyway - case remains - in zesty there's an Add option that I'm not seeing on Artful here?
<jbicha> could you file a bug with screenshots and more details?
<flocculant> jbicha: okey doke
<flocculant> jbicha: now I'm told that it was there in 16.04 ... I'll file bug anyway, unless Gnome actually removed that option?
<jbicha> can you reproduce this yourself or are you just forwarding what someone else is saying?
<jbicha> oSoMoN: I tried your 1359 build (w/ gtk3) and it seems to work fine here on 17.04; if you want a bit more testing you could upload to artful?
<flocculant> jbicha: I've installed it locally to check (artful) definitely missing for me here - it is JUST viewing installed fonts for me - np reporting it :)
<flocculant> biab
<dednick> anyone here know why if i use 'quilt refresh' on a debian/patch, it changes the file format? Not in 'git diff' style anymore :/
<Laney> that's just what it does
<jbicha> dednick: this is what I have in my ~/.quiltrc  it's not quite like git diff but closer: https://paste.debian.net/929852/
<Laney> If you want real git diffs then you can export them from git using format-patch
<jbicha> another way is to use git-buildpackage and use gbp pq
<Laney> Right, this is option overload /me goes away
<dednick> jbicha: mine is similar, but i'm getting Index: nm-1.6/libnm/nm-manager.c
<dednick> ===================================================================
<dednick> --- nm-1.6.orig/libnm/nm-manager.c      2017-04-28 12:34:10.278642076 +0100
<dednick> +++ nm-1.6/libnm/nm-manager.c   2017-04-28 12:34:10.278642076 +0100
<dednick> @@ -1,4 +1,5 @@
<meetingology> dednick: Error: "@" is not a valid command.
<dednick>  /* -*- Mode: C; tab-width: 4; indent-tabs-mode: t; c-basic-offset: 4 -*- */
<dednick> +
<dednick>  /*
<dednick>   * This library is free software; you can redistribute it and/or
<dednick>   * modify it under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public
<dednick> @@ -789,7 +790,7 @@ find_active_connection_by_path (NMManage
<meetingology> dednick: Error: "@" is not a valid command.
<dednick>  static void
<dednick>  recheck_pending_activations (NMManager *self)
<dednick>  {
<dednick> -       NMManagerPrivate *priv = NM_MANAGER_GET_PRIVATE (self);
<dednick> +       NMManagerPrivate *priv;
<dednick>         GSList *iter, *next;
<dednick>         NMActiveConnection *candidate;
<dednick>         const GPtrArray *devices;
<dednick> @@ -797,6 +798,9 @@ recheck_pending_activations (NMManager *
<meetingology> dednick: Error: "@" is not a valid command.
<dednick>         GDBusObjectManager *object_manager = NULL;
<dednick>         GError *error;
<dednick>  
<dednick> +       g_return_if_fail (NM_IS_MANAGER (self));
<dednick> +
<dednick> +       priv = NM_MANAGER_GET_PRIVATE (self);
<dednick>         object_manager = _nm_object_get_dbus_object_manager (NM_OBJECT (self));
<dednick> doh!
<dednick> stupid paste
<dednick> that was supposed to be a pastebin link :/
<dednick> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24472542/
<xnox> hahahahaha =) happens, still funny
<xnox> looks nice though
<dednick> rather than this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24472545/
<jbicha> isn't NM packaging already in git?
<Sweetshark> tasty copypasta for lunch.
<dednick> jbicha: i'm refreshing the patches.
<dednick> for 1.6
<dednick> ah. i'm probably supposed to be useing gbp pq.
<jbicha> yes, I think that's how Debian is doing it
<jbicha> just keep the patch-queue/master branch local and don't push it to LP because it's just a working branch
<dednick> jbicha: ack. ta.
<jbicha> thanks for working on NM :)
<jbicha> is seb128 out today?
<willcooke> jbicha, yeah
<jbicha> yay, I'll just break a few things while he's not looking ;)
<willcooke> :)
<jbicha> I want to get his input on dropping pkg-gnome-compat-desktop-file, so next week LP: #1606901
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1606901 in nautilus (Ubuntu Xenial) "Clicking "Show details" in AO for Nautilus produces "Could not find 'nautilus.desktop'" error from gnome-software" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606901
<oSoMoN> jbicha, thanks! there’s packages with GTK3 for all supported series in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-next/+packages
<oSoMoN> jbicha, that version of chromium (58) is still beta though
<oSoMoN> not sure it’s suitable for artful, even though it’s a development series
<jbicha> and artful is still alpha ;)
<oSoMoN> tbh I don’t know what Chad did in this regard, but it would make sense to push the beta to artful
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, do you know? ^
<jbicha> Chad did not push betas like that as far as I remember
<chrisccoulson> he didn't. I did at one point push Firefox beta to the development release
<chrisccoulson> High DPI is broken with use_gtk3 in chromium btw
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=716135
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: where should the chromium beta PPA live? what do you think about reviving https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily ?
<Laney> If the compatibility desktop files are removed, then upgrades need to be handled.
<Laney> For desktop environments that aren't just Shell.
<Laney> I'm off to an appointment, back in ab it.
<Beret> anyone available to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1675933 ?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1675933 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Beret> I'm sure folks are going to be wanting to play with or use gnome shell in zesty and it's a royal pain atm unless you use the gnome flavor
<jbicha> Laney: LP: #1662296
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1662296 in unity (Ubuntu) "Remap renamed .desktop files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662296
<jbicha> the compatibility script is broken and I'm not sure how much responsibility we have for upgrading other desktops
 * kenvandine is undoing old work... so fitting :)
<kenvandine> i've been working on undoing all my old patches to empathy
<kenvandine> i'll also update it to the latest version
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, ack, thanks
<kenvandine> Laney, jbicha: ^^ so we don't duplicate efforts :)
<jbicha> thanks
<kenvandine> my current work in progress https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/empathy/no_unity_no_uoa/+merge/323384
<kenvandine> it's removing a bunch of binaries that aren't useful anymore, with UOA
<kenvandine> and moving the goa plugin back to the empathy binary, since that's all we'll support anyway
<jbicha> if the Unity patches still apply, I'm not sure whether we want to remove them now?
<kenvandine> i don't think we lose much
<kenvandine> like the file transfer in the launcher
<kenvandine> i know there will still be unity users, but it's not that important to have the progress in the launcher
<kenvandine> same for the ido message dialog for answering voip calls... we can just do what upstream does now
<kenvandine> that was just because we had designs that didn't match upstream
<jbicha> maybe that's a topic for next week's meeting?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> i'm not going to upload it this week :)
<kenvandine> it's a big packaging change
<kenvandine> mostly because of dropping uoa
<jbicha> I think we're killing UOA because it's simpler to just go along with GOA
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we're not going to maintain UOA anymore
<kenvandine> so we'll switch to GOA
<Laney> jbicha: yes, but (1) a bug report isn't going to get it fixed, (2) caring about only one environment isn't very good
<Laney> I like how our thing is a hack but gnome-shell's massive table isn't
<Laney> does that table work for mimetype opening?
<jbicha> gnome-shell's approach is a hack too
<Laney> the point of doing it the way we chose to was to try to support as many environments as possible
<Laney> otherwise we could have just done a session migration script
<Laney> I suppose one way would be indeed to use session migration and ask all flavours to contribute code to port their stuff
<Laney> kenvandine: Just FYI I'm not actively working on any patches / updates atm, so don't worry about colliding with me
<Laney> well, gstreamer, but nobody else will touch that :)
 * willcooke is cooking a plan for GStream and VA API
<willcooke> (as usual)
<willcooke> *GStreamer
<Laney> baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahah
 * Laney ahem
<jbicha> kenvandine: I think it's ok to push stuff like your empathy work directly to the ubuntu-desktop branch
<kenvandine> Laney, i made the mistake of touching that once... i won't do it again :)
<Laney> I'm living in your shadow right now
<Laney> the move-some-plugins-to-good stuff
<kenvandine> jbicha, not yet, i like having it in a WIP branch to easily see the diff
<kenvandine> Laney, yeah... i did that one time and it was 2 years of hell :)
<Laney> heh
<kenvandine> moving plugins suck
<jbicha> I pushed my nautilus 3.24 to the desktop branch but I don't know how to handle tracker
<kenvandine> jbicha, without tracker it's pretty useless right?
 * kenvandine really doesn't want tracker by default
<kenvandine> there was a time i tried to convince people we did... i lost that battle and in hindsight is thankful
<jbicha> I don't think it will be useless, it just won't work as nicely
<kenvandine> i need to re-read that thread
<jbicha> tracker is supposed to be better than it was a few years ago
<kenvandine> jbicha, lol... i've heard that before :)
<kenvandine> when i was pushing for it by default we had been told it was rewritten and greatly improved, yada yada
<kenvandine> it wasn't better :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, just saying i'm still skeptical... and i'm an annoyingly optimistic person
<kenvandine> if you ask my wife :)
 * kenvandine runs out for an appointment, bbiab
<dobey> tracker itself doesn't seem to be as horrible any more
<dobey> but the way it's used in GNOME is :-/
<kenvandine> hey dobey
<dobey> hey kenvandine
<jbicha> the Books, Documents, Games, Music and Photos apps all require Tracker; GNOME Shell requires Tracker for file search in the Activities Overview
<jbicha> it looks like Nautilus' new Batch Rename feature is not enabled if nautilus is built without tracker
<dobey> yep
<dobey> and needs tracker-miner-fs to actually find things
<kenvandine> that's unfortunate
<dobey> and having every random mp3 ogg wave etc file on my system show up under gnome music is also really awesome
<dobey> i always wanted to shuffle through all the sound effects from every game in my steam library
<kenvandine> lol
<dobey> also i can totally vouch for kenvandine being annoyingly optimistic ;)
<kenvandine> lol
<jbicha> I don't have that problem with my gnome-music, I thought it only used your XDG_MUSIC_DIR
<dobey> i don't think it does, but i didn't go debugging very far when i hit it
<dobey> i just uninstalled tracker-miner-fs and the apps and deleted the tracker db
<kenvandine> if it does index the whole system, i bet that's a patch upstream might take
<kenvandine> jbicha, do you know about any of the palm detection stuff that replaced the ability to disable the touchpad while typing?
<kenvandine> it doesn't work very well on my laptop, driving me nuts
<kenvandine> curious what component to look at
<oSoMoN> qengho, hey, I was wondering whether https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+templates is still in use?
<oSoMoN> looks like the pots were last updated 2 years ago
<jbicha> kenvandine: make sure you don't have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed
<kenvandine> ah... i do
<jbicha> uninstall it and log out and back in
<kenvandine> cool
<jbicha> GNOME uses -libinput but if synaptics is installed then it will override libinput which will break GNOME's mouse & touchpad settings
<kenvandine> time will tell if that helped
<kenvandine> i could never reproduce it at will
<kenvandine> but when i wasn't trying to... it was terrible
<jbicha> GNOME uses -libinput but if synaptics is installed then it will override libinput which will break GNOME's mouse & touchpad settings
<jbicha> Unity7 might be the only reason Ubuntu still offers -synaptics
<jbicha> if Nautilus is built with --enable-tracker (like it currently is), Batch Rename works; but its metadata templates won't work
<kenvandine> i don't think batch rename is a feature average users will even know exists
<kenvandine> we shouldn't cater to that
<jbicha> so I think I'll just upload 3.24 as is (without the tracker dependency and without the now-obsolete ubuntu_tracker_only_on_GNOME.patch )
<jbicha> if someone has tracker installed (because of something else pulling it in or whatever) then nautilus will gain a few more features
<kenvandine> hmm... after a logout/login now scaling in chrome is terrible
<kenvandine> everything is tiny
<kenvandine> it was fine
<jbicha> kenvandine: is that https://codereview.chromium.org/2852593002/ ?
<kenvandine> jbicha, maybe... but why would that have changed today
<kenvandine> hmmm... maybe a chrome update
<jbicha> Debian's nautilus only suggests tracker too
<kenvandine> i think that's sensible
<kenvandine> ok, i have chrome beta 59
<jbicha> but Debian GNOME would still have tracker installed
<jbicha> but besides that bug, gtk3 Chrome is nice, right?
<kenvandine> jbicha, hard to enjoy it... when everything is so tiny
<Laney> kenvandine: have you ever tried OpenTTD on hidpi?
<kenvandine> but i've been looking forward to this
<Laney> it's the best
<kenvandine> nope
<Laney> not to play, but to look at
 * kenvandine googles
<Laney> because it's not scaled
<kenvandine> Laney, lol, that's a little worse than chrome
<Laney> :D
<dobey> eh
<dobey> "have you *tried* playing this game that was designed for 320x200 displays on HiDPI yet?!"
<kenvandine> dobey, that's awesome right?
 * ogra_ guesses you need a really tiny joystick
<dobey> kenvandine: oh, openttd isn't too bad. you can set it to 3840x2160 and full screen
<willcooke> happy weekend everyone
 * willcooke goes to pack
<willcooke> o/
<Laney> bye willcooke
<Laney> happy flight
<willcooke> cheers!
<Laney> may you forever get bumped to business
<Laney> stupid quitters
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<dobey> the audio seems to clip a lot though
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<flocculant> jbicha: sorry for the pointless noise earlier - not sure how someone saw http://i.imgur.com/Xdd8q4a.png, I see http://i.imgur.com/mvmAovC.png in Xubuntu AND Gnome Artful Daily ...
<flocculant> guessing it was a bit old
<jbicha> flocculant: that is what it looks like in 16.04 LTS
<ogra_> did anyone notice that gnome permanenetly accesses the camera on laptops to auto-adjust the brightness ?
<flocculant> jbicha: ok ty - I shouldn't deal with things lunchtime ...
<kenvandine> ogra_, that's slightly creepy
<ogra_> kenvandine, yes
<jbicha> ogra_: are you sure it's the camera and not just an ambient light sensor?
<ogra_> i was wondering for a week why my display brightness seems to go up and down ... now i tried with a lamp, pointing it to the camera makes my screen go fully bright
<ogra_> jbicha, to my knowledge this laptop doesnt have an ambient sensor
<kenvandine> interesting... i just put my hand over the camera and it did dim a little
<jbicha> some guys in #gnome-design (irc.gnome.org) today said that Simple Scan let them use their webcam as a scanner
<kenvandine> that's kind of neat... i wonder how it looks
<jbicha> I have a webcam in my laptop but it doesn't do either of those!
<jbicha> I think it was a bug actually
<ogra_> perhaps i have an ambient sensor built into the camera that i dont know about :)
<kenvandine> simple-scan didn't let me scan :)
<ogra_> lshw, lsusb and lspci dont show anything related though
<kenvandine> ogra_, it's possible
<jbicha> kenvandine: I know, I'm jealous now! :) (re: scanning)
<kenvandine> i finally figured out there was a control to disable rotation, which was terribly annoying
<kenvandine> the slightest bump to my laptop and the screen would rotate, and stay rotated
<ogra_> ok ... i take that back ..
<ogra_> ... /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/PNP0C09:00/ACPI0008:00/iio:device0/in_illuminance_raw
<ogra_> seems there is such a sensor
<ogra_> so not using the camera then,, sorry for the noise
 * oSoMoN EOW
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone
<Laney> me too
<Laney> see you tuesday
<kenvandine> Laney, have a good weekend
<kenvandine> ogra_, must be the same for me, it's gotta be in the camera though
<ogra_> sudo find /sys -name '*illuminance*'
<ogra_> ;)
<ogra_> should tell you
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-04-30
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good morning
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> Linux Mint has forked unity-greeter: https://github.com/linuxmint/slick-greeter
<robert_ancell> jbicha, nice
<jbicha> yes, it will probably be better for them to just have to maintain the frontend and not all of their gdm fork mdm
<robert_ancell> jbicha, that is the point of LightDM :)
<TheMuso> Kinda amazes me that the lightdm concept wasn't considered from day dot, but oh well.
<jbicha> TheMuso: I think Linux Mint's default choice is to fork what used to work
<jbicha> which is probably a reasonable strategy
<TheMuso> Yeah.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-23
<Laney> hi from train!
<duflu> Laney, hi from an upside down inertial frame of reference
<Laney> duflu: you must have strong fingers
<duflu> Laney, no the whole country is upside down
<didrocks> good morning
<nhaines> didrocks: good morning!
<didrocks> hey nhaines!
<duflu> Hi didrocks, nhaines
<didrocks> hey duflu
<c-lobrano> morning all :)
<didrocks> hey c-lobrano!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<c-lobrano> didrocks: :)
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128 !
<seb128> hey Laney duflu nhaines didrocks c-lobrano oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi seb128, oSoMoN, c-lobrano
<duflu> seb128, btw Wednesday will be a holiday in Au (and NZ?). Do you want me online that day anyway?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> duflu, I don't think it's needed, unless a release blocker fire that requires you is uncovered
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> but that's not likely
<didrocks> jibel: hey! So, if you plan to do a respin for ubiquity this week, I quickly wrote https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/oem-mode-telemetry/+merge/343781 to collect the oem mode as we discussed. It's up here, as you wish :)
<seb128> jbicha, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/85 seems like one maybe worth trying to get in the release? that's bug #1765353 basically the polkit auth handler getting screwed if you dismiss a prompt
<ubot5`> bug 1765353 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in acquire_cb() from g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765353
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 85 in gnome-shell "polkitAgent: Guard against repeated close() calls" (comments: 0) [Merged]
<seb128> it's making client code segfault and is screwed until you restart the session
<seb128> the fix seems also easy enough
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<didrocks> hey willcooke, already arrived to the office?
<didrocks> at*
<willcooke> No, not going in today now
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, crap, I forgot about adding -openvpn to the iso after the recent discussion ... I guess for .1 at this point?
<seb128> Laney, ^ wdyt?
<willcooke> seb128, ah, I forgot too.
<seb128> :/
<duflu> seb128, that fix sounds like it might also solve bug 1765593
<ubot5`> bug 1765593 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Cannot restart synaptic if cancelled the first time" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765593
 * duflu quietly hopes it also explains a login failure bug or two
<seb128> duflu, thx, sounds like you agree we should try to get it in :)
<seb128> duflu, did you figure out something about your "first login fails" issue?
<duflu> seb128, no I only added all the log messages I could find
<duflu> Which was surprisingly little
<seb128> :/
<seb128> Laney, what did you mean by "if you make it write then the callback is called"? you got the callback connect to "changed" called?
<doko> there seem to be some gobject triggered ftbfs regressions:
<doko> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/363935466/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-arm64.libqmi_1.18.0-3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<duflu> doko, I think you mean a bug in libqmi-glib. That error is libqmi-glib's fault for failing to cast the result. Isn't it?
<doko> duflu: I don't care who's fault this is, but I would expect those people updating to a new glib doing at least an analysis what fails, and the fixing it ...
<doko> then even
<seb128> doko, we would expect people updating to a new gcc also fixing all the issues in creates in the archive :p
<doko> seb128: there's always an analysis of the build failures, which is *completely* missing for *any* glib upload
<seb128> doko, I don't think that's a fair statement, we do fix the desktop set components and we look on other issues related when they are raised to us
<duflu> seb128, you mentioned some key repeat problems on the login screen last week, do you have more info?
<seb128> duflu, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=777693 is what I was thinking about
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 777693 in general "Input event (e. g. typing on keyboard) is sent repeatedly during high load" [Normal,Needinfo]
<ubot5-ng> bugzilla.gnome.org bug 777693 in general "Input event (e. g. typing on keyboard) is sent repeatedly during high load" [Normal, Needinfo] - Assigned to gnome-shell-maint
<ubot5`> bug 777693 in PernillaSYS "Crash-bug when trying to view registrations if none of the users conferences is locked" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777693
<seb128> see comment #10
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> just got to the office
<Laney> seb128: connect the callback and then do a11y_settings[key_name] = False straight after
<Laney> it calls the callback
<seb128> Laney, hey,; ah right, if you do change it from the code
<seb128> yeah, that works :/
<seb128> I don't understand the difference with changing it from outside though :/
<Laney> right it's connecting to the wrong dconf daemon or something
<seb128> that's weird :/
<seb128> it relies on the dconf daemon to get the changed signal?
<Nafallo> salut o/
<Laney> something like that
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers
<Wimpress> didrocks: I have something to show you :-)
<Wimpress> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5YW7QsK2/telemetry.png
<Wimpress> didrocks: I think using flavour specific URLs is required, for people opting out. Otherwise all opt-out counts would be for Ubuntu only.
<Wimpress> I think I've found a problem with passing in a URL however.
<Wimpress> See this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mBB9F45Vqm/
<Laney> why are VMs just so bad on my laptop
<Laney> is this case particularly affected by spectre fixes?
<willcooke> could well be
<ads20000> ooo I've noticed slight slowdowns across my desktop, maybe that's why...
<didrocks> Wimpress: hey, as explained last time, how to know which flavour is currently reporting?
<didrocks> Is installing ubuntu-desktop + xubuntu-desktop should count as xubuntu our ubuntu?
<didrocks> or*
<didrocks> and now add even more metapackage :)
<didrocks> and what about people removing those metapackages as well?
<didrocks> that's why we decided against a generic ubuntu/desktop URL for now
<didrocks> if you have any suggestions, they would be welcome, but sounds late anyway for release now
<didrocks> (and also, I don't think we should collect flavor if they opt-out)
<ads20000> seb128: forgive my stupidity in that bug report, I've worked out now how to read the journal but it's taking a while to get through it because an AppArmor denial on the Discord snap is cluttering the log (which I made persistent). In fact, system.journal is 100MB because of that (and only for the last five days) xD
<seb128> urg :/
<seb128> should get that reported/fixed
<ads20000> Will do once it finishes spooling xD
<ads20000> filed https://github.com/snapcrafters/discord/issues/23
<ubot5-ng> snapcrafters bug 23 in discord "AppArmor denial cluttering systemd logs" (comments: 0) [Open]
<ubot5`> bug 23 in Baz (deprecated) "baz redo should use merge3 for conflicts like most other commands do." [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23
<willcooke> didrocks, hey!  Do you think this is a Dock bug or a generic window matching one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1766230
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1766230 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Strange window matching behaviour between Slack and Chrome " [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> willcooke: the machting is always done by the Shell, not the Dock, so generic window matching
<didrocks> matching*
<willcooke> thx didrocks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<GunnarHj> Hello seb128!
<GunnarHj> Can you please take a look at this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2018-April/007490.html
<seb128> hey GunnarHj, how are you?
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's fine here, how about you?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Several important languages have added translations since I wrote that. The question is if there is a chance the get them in.
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry, dsl disconnected/changed IP so I lost some backlog. Did you see my reply/question? Did you answer
<GunnarHj> seb128: No, saw no reply from you.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I was saying that I saw that email and that the situation is a bit unfortunate but I'm unsure what's the question/what you need input on?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Several important languages have added translations since I wrote that. The question is if there is a chance the get them in.
<seb128> Laney, do you keep poking at that ubiquity/gsettings issue or did you give up as well after that unsuccessful round on friday?
<seb128> GunnarHj, if the question is about a langpack respin I think you should ask Lukasz/#ubuntu-release
<seb128> we could also change g-i-s to have a translations patch and no strip its translations
<seb128> like distro update them with a launchpad export
<GunnarHj> seb128: Not stripping is an option I didn't think of. Is Lukasz present today?
<seb128> He should, I assumed he would be in London for the release week
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'll join #ubuntu-release and check. (Have some IRC client problems. Have used Empathy since I started to use Ubuntu, but after upgrading to 18.04 it stopped working.)
<seb128> :/
<seb128> it's unmaintained and was never a great IRC client
<GunnarHj> I like/liked it.
<GunnarHj> seb128: What would you recommend for IRC?
<GunnarHj> sil2100: Hey, we just talked about you. :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, hexchat is popular, polaris is the GNOME one which might be worth trying
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks. I picked hexchat for now. Seems promising.
<seb128> :)
<sil2100> What's up?
<GunnarHj> sil2100: Did you see my mail late Friday night?
<sil2100> hm, what was it about? I don't think I remember anything
<GunnarHj> sil2100: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2018-April/007490.html
<sil2100> GunnarHj: ok, so ugh, my Friday full export was useless then
<GunnarHj> sil2100: Yeah, if we decide to request another one. Would that be possible?
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> GunnarHj: how are things standing right now?
<GunnarHj> sil2100: Several important languages have added translations since I wrote that. I'd say they have had their chance...
<Laney> seb128: I'm looking, but plz to help too
<seb128> Laney, I'm out of idea on what to try/how to debug :/
<seb128> didrocks is trying to poke as well
<sil2100> GunnarHj: ok... requesting an export now
<sil2100> (maybe we'll make it in time)
<didrocks> yeah, all dbus addresses are legit…
<didrocks> so g-s-d is contacting the correct dconf-service, which is supposed to update the file and then send the signal to connected clients…
<Laney> meow
<Laney> I got one little glimmer
<Laney> (ubiquity:23161): dconf-WARNING **: 12:31:27.488: failed to commit changes to dconf: The connection is closed
<GunnarHj> sil2100: Great, thanks! If new langpacks before release would fail for some reason, seb128 pointed at the possibility wrt to gnome-initial-setup to upload it without stripping the translations.
<Laney> thats when trying to set the key directly in gtk_ui.py
<Laney> after making sure DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS was right
<didrocks> isn't the only case where the callback was called though?
<didrocks> (I didn't try that yet)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> but the write isn't committed properly
<sil2100> GunnarHj: translation export is running, fingers crossed it'll finish soon
<GunnarHj> sil2100: Yeah, fingers crossed...
<didrocks> Laney: seb128: ok, so a very simple program just connecting to the change signal and running a mainloop, with super+alt+S from ubiquity-dm works
<didrocks> (I started this program on a tty)
<seb128> didrocks, right, I tried with that people.canonical.com/~seb128/startorca.py
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/startorca.py
<seb128> which is basically the code I added to ubiquity
<didrocks> yep, similar to what I did, without the UI
<didrocks> I wonder if there is anything with DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True) being called too soon
<didrocks> as so some priviledges vs unpriviledges mixup and not connecting to the same session bus
<ads20000> seb128: what happens for you if you open Software & Updates and then click Cancel on authentication?
<ads20000> (when clicking a checkbox)
<seb128> ads20000, that sounds like bug #1765353 you are hitting?
<ubot5`> bug 1765353 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in acquire_cb() from g_simple_async_result_complete()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765353
<ads20000> seb128: ooooo maybe! I'll reboot and try again to see if it's like that bug...if so then I'll look forward to the proposed package!
<seb128> :)
<seb128> it might be enough thalt-f2 "r"
<ads20000> Thanks seb128 it was indeed a dupe and I have marked the bug as such
<seb128> ads20000, great!
<ads20000> To gauge for related issues before filing again...I've got a problem where if I enter my password incorrectly a few times in GDM and then type it correctly, it fails to log in, just hangs with a cursor and the purple screen
<ads20000> At least, I think that reliably produces the issue for me...
<seb128> ads20000, bug #1766137
<ubot5`> bug 1766137 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[regression] Login fails when preceded by incorrect password" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766137
<seb128> bug #1765261
<ubot5`> bug 1765261 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Ubuntu 18.04 login screen rejects a valid password on first attempt. Usually works on the second attempt" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765261
<seb128> ads20000, would be nice to report upstream if you can
<ads20000> seb128: cheers, bug 1766137 is very closely related to mine (I don't get a menu I don't think, but other than that). If it's a repeated key that's the problem then why does it clear the gdm GUI at all?
<ubot5`> bug 1766137 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[regression] Login fails when preceded by incorrect password" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766137
<ads20000> (vanvugt suggests that a repeated key is the problem but I don't see how)
<ads20000> *it clears the GDM GUI and just leaves you on a purple screen if you enter a correct password after the incorrect one
<seb128> that sounds like the first of the 2 bugs listed
<jbicha> mpt: are you around? I filed some first-login-window bugs. Any chance they could be looked at today? https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/101 102 105
<ubot5-ng> CanonicalLtd bug 101 in desktop-design "First login: What's new: wording suggestions" (comments: 2) [Open]
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 101 could not be found
<seb128> hey jbicha
<jbicha> seb128: hi, yes I can do a gnome-shell upload for the polkit issue
<seb128> jbicha, that would be great, thanks
<ads20000> seb128: do you think this will be useful for upstream? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1766137/comments/9
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1766137 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[regression] Login fails when preceded by incorrect password" [High,Incomplete]
<ads20000> and should I file against the shell or GDM?
<ads20000> It just hangs on purple after the last message, not printing anything else to the log until I hard shutdown
<seb128> shell
<jibel> how do you translate the screenshot on the 1st page of gnome-initial-setup?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<jibel> it does not seem to be a way to localize it
<seb128> Robert said he was working on that
<seb128> but that was just before being on holidays
<kenvandine> hmm
<seb128> and he didn't reply to my question asking how
<seb128> maybe Ken knows what he had in mind though
<kenvandine> was it an svg?
<seb128> that's what I suggested
<kenvandine> ah
<seb128> that we ask a svg to design
<seb128> and do localized version
<kenvandine> i knew i saw that somewhere :)
<seb128> but nobody replied to that suggestion
<kenvandine> :/
<jibel> kenvandine, it's a png in the debian/ directory
<seb128> Robert wrote "- What's new graphic not translatable - working on that." in his most recent email with the screenshots
<jibel> is there a bug report ?
<kenvandine> just an email thread i think
<jibel> now there is one bug 1766277
<ubot5`> bug 1766277 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu changes graphic is not translatable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766277
<seb128> willcooke, ^ did you ever get a reply from design about the svg?
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, btw I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubiquity/gsettings-calls-environ/+merge/343829 ... unsure if we want to get it in the release? Without that doing a keybinding that changes a gsettings key resets all the ubiquity overwrites (under ubiquity-dm)
<seb128> like the unset of power manager, disabling for screensaver etc
<didrocks> would be good to get it, as we discussed
<jibel> seb128, what would be the potential impact of this change?
<seb128> jibel, less bugs?
<jibel> seb128, right, but I meant the other way :)
<seb128> atm those sudo processes spawn a new dconf-service which conflicts with the session
<jibel> any risk of regression or new bugs ?
<didrocks> jibel: hey, btw, have you seen the little MR for OEM key (if we are going to have another respin for ubiquity)?
<willcooke> seb128, https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/66
<ubot5-ng> CanonicalLtd bug 66 in desktop-design "Visual design for first-login window" (comments: 21) [Closed] - Assigned to lyubomir-popov (lyubomir)
<ubot5`> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #66 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/66). The error has been logged
<willcooke> svg's attached to that ^
<seb128> willcooke, k, thanks
<jibel> didrocks, yes I did but it can wait or you want it in .0?
<seb128> jibel, well, I guess making code that was not working working can lead to behaviour changes
<jibel> didrocks, it's small it could be an opportunistic fix
<seb128> it basically avoid a reset of those keys that happen sometime
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I think it would be good if we do another build of ubiquity as it's small
<seb128> like when trying to enable the screen reader
<seb128> then there is the discussion about what we do to fix the screen reader
<seb128> we seems to able to understand why the callbacks don't work
<seb128> maybe dbus rejecting the message because ubiquity/the mainloop is under another uid?
<seb128> options are to either re-enable the keybinding handler code in ubiquity gtk_ui and let it handle the orca activation
<seb128> or to add a small script activated with sudo -u <user> that does the gsettings listening/activation
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, keybinding could be limited to -dm mode by putting in under
<seb128>         if 'UBIQUITY_ONLY' in os.environ:
<seb128> at least I think
<seb128> (that's already a check used  to disable the logout indicator in gtk_ui.py)
<didrocks> you mean, the listening part?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> if 'UBIQUITY_ONLY' in os.environ:
<seb128>         self.live_installer.connect(
<seb128>             'key-press-event', self.a11y_profile_keys)
<didrocks> yeah, it would better than the alternative (subprocess), which would be along those lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gPJpzGbbnv/
<ads20000> seb128: filed https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/227
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 227 in gnome-shell "Login fails when preceded by incorrect password" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<ubot5`> Error: Gnome bug 227 could not be found
<seb128> ads20000, thx!
<seb128> k, I need to step out of an hour, bbl
<Trevinho> morning folks
<jibel> morning Trevinho
<jbicha> jibel: I assume you saw this comment: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/66#issuecomment-381917292
<ubot5-ng> CanonicalLtd bug 66 in desktop-design "Visual design for first-login window" (comments: 21) [Closed] - Assigned to lyubomir-popov (lyubomir)
<ubot5`> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #66 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/66). The error has been logged
<Trevinho> hey jibel
<Trevinho> jbicha: hey, do you have some time to check the mutter MR and the gnome-shell MP?
<jbicha> Trevinho: I think I already said before that the gnome-shell patch didn't seem very important
<Trevinho> jbicha: not very important, but improves rendering in a good way, so I'd like to get in and Daniel too
<Trevinho> but, as you prefer... As per mutter is quite needed not to get distracted by wrong bug reports
<jibel> jbicha, no I didn't
<jbicha> Trevinho: sorry to be a pain, why is the gnome-shell change not committed upstream yet?
<Trevinho> jbicha: because you know how upstream timing is...
<Trevinho> even simple crash fixes (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/79) take their time
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 79 in gnome-shell "St cache texture destroy fixes" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<jbicha> Trevinho: and the more patches we add that haven't been accepted in GNOME, the more uncomfortable I get
<jbicha> upstream never actually released the gnome-shell & mutter 3.28.1 tarballs. It tempts me to believe in conspiracy theories … (but maybe just an accident here)
<jbicha> Trevinho: could you rebase your mutter MP?
<Trevinho> willcooke: do you have any option for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1762465 seeing how late we are for big changes?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762465 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Nautilus sidebar theming is confusing" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> (and seb128 too ^)
<jbicha> Trevinho: I need to do a gnome-shell upload today anyway, maybe you could add more SRU style info to bug 1744001 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1744001 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Expanded panel menus don't fade out cleanly on close" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744001
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> jbicha: rebased
<Trevinho> jbicha: should I keep unreleased or unstable?
<willcooke> Trevinho, IMO you suggested change doesn't solve the problem.  Sorry.
<Trevinho> willcooke: I agree, what about the last comment?
<Trevinho> willcooke: we can't just change the two backgrounds at this point I think
<willcooke> I'm not sure what you are saying is "too big a change".  What duflu is saying, I think, is to make the background colour for the icons the same as the text
<willcooke> Are you saying changing the background colour on just the icons is a big change?
<Trevinho> willcooke: I mean being past UIf...
<willcooke> and would that have a knock on effect elsewhere?
<willcooke> Trevinho, I'm not really sure.  I think that the "bug" is real and changing the background colours to match is a fix for that bug.
<Trevinho> what I would do as an easy change is to just use the selected item as a single line, instead of using this case where it could be confusing
<willcooke> Trevinho, I can email docs team and ask if you like?
<willcooke> Trevinho, sorry, I can't imagine what that would look like, could you mock up in gimp, or is it quicker in code?
<Trevinho> willcooke:  this https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DwPJt7na/image.png
<Trevinho> maybe with some slightly darker bg on the icon area to keep consistency
<willcooke> Trevinho, this is more like what I had in mind:  https://imgur.com/a/MOnoshV
<willcooke> So icon area b/g and text labels b/g are the same colour
<Trevinho> well it's just what it has been ack'ed by design at the time :-D
<willcooke> IMO that's wrong
<willcooke> and I don't imagine they would have a problem with making it more like my mock up
<willcooke> I can clear it with them if you would prefer
<Trevinho> I see... Well, personally now i like the two shades of bg, so I'd prefer to go with the one I sent. wasn't it fixing the confusion for you?
<willcooke> but IMO that's the correct fix
<willcooke> no, sorry, it's has the same problem IMO
<willcooke> it suggests that the test is a tree off of the icon
<willcooke> rather than the same thing as the icon
<Trevinho> Mh, maybe I got used to it, but I don't see it much :)
<Trevinho> also, I for sure would have prerferred to know it before as getting to this look needed some hours :/
<Trevinho> I'll see... bbl
<jbicha> Trevinho: since we're in Final Freeze, can you add some SRU info to LP: #1748450 (which I guess you're handling in mutter now)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1748450 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in _g_log_abort() from g_log_default_handler() from default_log_handler(message="Connection to xwayland lost") from g_logv() from g_log() from <bug 1505409>" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748450
<jbicha> we can still ask for it to be 0-day SRU'd or even accepted before release but I think the Release Team would like to see info on the bug
<willcooke> welp, that didn't work..  https://imgur.com/a/bewihKk
<Laney> seb128: didrocks: inf_inity reviewed it - is the UBIQUITY_ONLY thing a proposal?
<didrocks> Laney: I can make one, I just had a round of testing
<didrocks> I'm powndering about that one vs activating back the old keybindings way
<Laney> what's that?
<didrocks> Laney: see the diff above
<didrocks> basically: https://pastebin.com/raw/BnV43Gua
<didrocks> quite hackish
<didrocks> working, wonder how it copes with different languages though (compared to normal orca)
<didrocks> I would appreciate a review a https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/oem-mode-telemetry/+merge/343781 based on jibel's bug report, if we plan to have another ubiquity upload
<Laney> didrocks: oh yeah, that one looks good, can slip it in probably
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, this one is reallky small ;) thx Laney!
<Laney> didrocks: oh, but could you push a changelog entry please?
<didrocks> Laney: sure, I'm always avoiding that before the approve on ubiquity due to conflicts
<didrocks> doing that now
<didrocks> Laney: done
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I'm unsure to understand who we are trying to protect in the context of an ubiquity-dm session
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Laney> seb128: protect?
<seb128> why is -E a risk
<seb128> in the context of going from ubiquity root to gsettings command as user
<seb128> on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubiquity/gsettings-calls-environ/+merge/343829
<seb128> anyway I don't have time to test what bits of the env are needed tonight
<Laney> oh, it's probably more about excessive leakage possibly breaking things
<seb128> so that's for tomorrow
<willcooke> seb128, jbicha - is there a bug I can point to on LP for the ulimit issue>
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> willcooke, lp #1751460 was the deja-dup issue due to it
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1751460 in deja-dup (Ubuntu Artful) "[regression] deja-dup-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in Gigacage::<lambda()>::operator()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751460
<willcooke> thx seb128
<willcooke> jbicha, I found some comments from you pointing to this url, but it 404s now: https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-webkit/webkit.git/tree/debian/NEWS
<seb128> willcooke, https://salsa.debian.org/webkit-team/webkit/blob/wk2/unstable/debian/NEWS
<willcooke> ah, nice one, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<seb128> jbicha, did you upload gnome-shell yet? I'm getting nervous that it's getting late and might not be accepte
<seb128> d
<seb128> Trevinho, willcooke, I think it's too late for those UI changes now, we missed that boat, it's SRU/.1 material at this point
<seb128> .1 is the real LTS anyway, seeing the list of things we didn't have time to polish or land :/
<willcooke> Laney, do you think this can be removed from the release notes now? "It's not possible to unlock encrypted external drives. Install libblockdev-crypto2 and restart (1757321)"  - that bug is fixed released but I don't know if users still need to install something else?
<willcooke> seb128, ok
<seb128> Laney, I can do an untested update to do --preserve-env=DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS untested today or test more tomorrow or let to somebody else to fix, preference?
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, yes, that's fixed/deprecated and can be removed
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> on that note time for evening activities, at least until the little one is to bed, I'm back at least to deal with some backlog later
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<Laney> seb128: I just checked that, neither approach just works in the live session for me, you need to pass the session bus through from the desktop file
<kenvandine> seb128, mind testing gedit from candidate channel?  it includes the translation fix for dialogs
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, it works for me, gedit from candidate has translated dialogs
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, yay
<kenvandine> thanks!
<Laney> seb128: I posted that, maybe you can review
<willcooke> woot kenvandine oSoMoN
<ads20000> seb128: or literally anyone able to reproduce the bug (and with a spare computer) could you please do what Ray asks here? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/227#note_99693
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 227 in gnome-shell "Login fails when preceded by incorrect password" (comments: 3) [Opened]
<ubot5`> Error: Gnome bug 227 could not be found
<ads20000> I don't have a spare computer to SSH in from to get the logs he needs to fix the bug
<ads20000> Thanks! :)
<willcooke> andyrock, just going through grabbing screenshots for the LivePatch setup in g-i-s and...
<willcooke> ... it worked perfectly.  Nice job!
<jbicha> seb128: I'm waiting on Trevinho to update the bugs with SRU style data. Or we could just wait for bug 1744001 until later (it's not been accepted upstream yet either)
<ubot5`> bug 1744001 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Expanded panel menus don't fade out cleanly on close" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744001
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think that patch tagging is a release matter :)
<seb128> ads20000, I can ask duflu to have a look
<Laney> ah MAN
<Laney> seb128: I sort of understand the problem now!!!!!!!!!!!
<Laney> the callback one
<Laney> if you put import time; time.sleep(10) just before the misc.regain_privileges_save() it works
<Laney> it's going and being asynchronous and getting the credentials after this regain call
<Laney> at which point you're root again
<Laney> and dbus is like HELL NO
<seb128> Laney, oh?
<Laney> make sense?
<Laney> don't know how to fix it though, not atm
<seb128> ah!
<seb128> yes, it does
<seb128> unsure either what would be a proper way to deal with that :/
<seb128> Laney, your alternative ubiquity mp looks good to me, I was just sitting back at the computer for a few minutes so I can't test now but I do that tomorrow morning
 * oSoMoN goes away for 3 days, happy release everyone!
<seb128> but it should be fine so feel free to get that merged/uploaded
<Laney> adam's going to look at it tomorrow
<seb128> good, I should have it tested by the time you guys start working
<Laney> thx for looking
<Laney> I didn't try it in the dm session so that would be good
<Laney> just live
<seb128> k, well I do that first thing in the morning
<seb128> Trevinho, can you please do whatever jbicha needs to unblock that gnome-shell upload?
<jbicha> ok, I'll upload gnome-shell and let the Release Team figure it out
<seb128> jbicha, why do you need the SRU style if we aim at getting the fix in the release?
<seb128> jbicha, thx
<jbicha> Release Team still needs to decide whether they want to accept or not, but I'll just let them do their job :)
<Trevinho> yeah I will... I hate these things :-D
<jbicha> seb128: I've uploaded mutter and gnome-shell now
<Laney> seb128: i'm going for the evening I think, can't think of anything smart - maybe you and didrocks can
<Laney> problem is that dconf fakes being synchronous but it's not really
<Laney> night
 * willcooke_ exits too
<willcooke_> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-24
<Trevinho> duflu: thanks for that bug :)
<duflu> Trevinho, you're welcome. Although it reminded me how unsure about upstream's fix I am
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> hey Trevinho duflu didrocks
<duflu> Hi seb128
<Trevinho> morning seb128
<Trevinho> and didrocks
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, seb128 :)
<dupondje> I quite recently (since the libinput upgrade?) see the following bug: When I type, it sometimes gives a short hang, and then the char i'm typing is repeated like 5-15 times
<seb128> do you use wayland?
<dupondje> yes
<seb128> don't :p
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=777693
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 777693 in general "Input event (e. g. typing on keyboard) is sent repeatedly during high load" [Normal,Needinfo]
<ubot5-ng> bugzilla.gnome.org bug 777693 in general "Input event (e. g. typing on keyboard) is sent repeatedly during high load" [Normal, Needinfo] - Assigned to gnome-shell-maint
<ubot5`> bug 777693 in PernillaSYS "Crash-bug when trying to view registrations if none of the users conferences is locked" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777693
<didrocks> seb128: so, ubiquity on 16.04 a11y support is even worse: it's in english both in the installer and in the live session
<didrocks> here, we would have it in english only the installer mode, not in the live session
<Trevinho> and... night time here, bye
<didrocks> bye bye Trevinho
<seb128> night Trevinho
<seb128> didrocks, Laney managed to make the callback work yesterday
<didrocks> oh?
 * didrocks bzr pull
<Trevinho> seb128: got the mail?
<didrocks> hum, not in bzr
 * didrocks looks at logs
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, you forgot the status of your milestoned bugs again :p
<seb128> didrocks, workaround, not fix
<Trevinho> seb128: I didn't forget... there's no news :-D
<seb128> didrocks, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/04/23/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t19:35
<didrocks> better than the subprocess I guess?
<didrocks> thx!
<duflu> Night Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, we are supposed to include those anyway, even if you say "no news, planned for SRU"
<dupondje> seb128: hehe :) Xorg doesn't allow scaling 1 screen, but not the other I guess? :) So thats why I need wayland
<seb128> unsure about that, it might be the case
<Nafallo> morning
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<seb128> didrocks, so yeah, at least that helps understanding the issue, now for how to workaround in a nice way...
<didrocks> seb128: well, this is what we understood yesterday basically… being root and dbus rejecting sending the message
<seb128> right, but I didn't understand why the drop privileges calls were not working
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks! and have a good night :)
<didrocks> seb128: because the uid stays the same
<Trevinho> :)
<didrocks> you keep being 0
<didrocks> only the euid is changed
<didrocks> when you drop priviledges without subprocessing
<didrocks> (as ubiquity wants to gain again root privileges later on)
 * duflu is also seeing error messages that tell me I am uid 0
<didrocks> the whole issue is that ubiquity is one process gaining/dropping privileges as needed. And we start to get the limitation of that architecture IMHO
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, door bell...
<seb128> so
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I was just puzzled at why the drop privilege is not working for dbus but it is, we just regain the privilege before the check is done in an async way
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<seb128> didrocks, that explains the bit I didn't understand
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> seb128: hem, I mentioned that yesterday to you :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi duflu - was justing thinking about the mem leak patches.. I dont think we've had any problems with it.  Worst case feedback seems to be "no change", a few people have said it helps.
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't understood properly/realize that a sleep before the restore would be enough
<willcooke> you think we can release it?
<duflu> willcooke, I think we already released it(?)
<seb128> didrocks, you said that the callback was probably coming after we restored the privilege and such discarded
<didrocks> seb128: I'm a little bit vary about a sleep… What happens if the user press Super + Alt + S later on?
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> though now I'm unsure
<didrocks> isn't what you said?
<seb128> does the signal register needs to happen during that time
<seb128> or does the change need to happen?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> my theory for #2
<didrocks> not #1
<seb128> I understand from L_aney's comment that the register was enough
<seb128> let me test
<duflu> willcooke, I changed the bug to in progress the other day, awaiting more fixes. But definitely an improvement already
<didrocks> seb128: that would be better, I'm worried if it's #2, as it can happen anytime
<seb128> right, let me see
<didrocks> also, are we sure nothing else happens in parallel which can gain privileges?
<didrocks> tell me if you need any help
<Laney> sup
<seb128> willcooke, duflu, we "failed" at blocking the gjs update in proposed so it went to bionic proper directly on thursday
<duflu> Yeah, 5 days ago
<duflu> All good
<seb128> right
<didrocks> hey Laney
<willcooke> ah, "problem" "solved" then :)
<willcooke> morning Laney, how's London?
<seb128> willcooke, Lucaks probably didn't see your request on the email, but yeah, that solves a problem for us
<duflu> willcooke, just as well because bug 1763878 was desperate for the release
<ubot5`> bug 1763878 in gjs (Ubuntu) "[regression] Many programs crashing at exit with assert failure: ../../../../src/cairo-hash.c:217: _cairo_hash_table_destroy: Assertion `hash_table->live_entries == 0' failed. Called from cairo_debug_reset_static_data()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763878
<Laney> hey didrocks willcooke
<Laney> yeah it's alright
<Laney> seems to be a nice looking coffee shop across the road now
<Laney> will check it out later
<willcooke> duflu,  the other one on my radar was classic snaps crashing the session in Wayland, I think that's related to the xwayland issue.  Less pressing for release.
<willcooke> duflu, was that on your list, or should we find someone to look at it?
<willcooke> Laney, there was talk of free coffee to Blue Fin residents, might be worth asking Stef
<duflu> willcooke, it wasn't no. The reason is that we have many much noisier issues. Probably hundreds. I didn't mean to be rude
<willcooke> duflu, np
<Laney> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinteresting
<seb128> willcooke, duflu, I asked tjaalton if he could upstream/handle the xwayland one, unsure what's the status
<duflu> Heh. Which Xwayland one, seb128?
<tjaalton> mesa 18.0.1 was released, best to test that first
<seb128> duflu, the one willcooke was asking about, classic snaps making xwayland segfault
<seb128> duflu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1754693
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754693 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Xwayland crashed with SIGABRT in st_renderbuffer_delete()" [High,Confirmed]
<duflu> Oh yes. I recall he assigned it to Mesa
<seb128> tjaalton, do you have that update in a ppa?
<tjaalton> not yet
<seb128> can you let us know once you do?
<didrocks> some people didn't understand that it's a bot posting the snap: https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-communitheme/pull/122#issuecomment-383327290 :)
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 122 in gnome-shell-communitheme "enhance selected day" (comments: 2) [Closed]
<seb128> I'm sure willcooke would be happy to give it a try :)
<seb128> willcooke, right? ;)
<didrocks> at least, people are trying the PR snap and confirming!
<tjaalton> sure
<seb128> thx
<seb128> didrocks, :)
<willcooke> the xwayland crashing classic snaps - yes indeed - will test that
<willcooke> oh, didrocks, using communitheme, can you open gnome calculator and tell me what you see? ;)
<willcooke> I think you'll say "nothing at all"
<seb128> willcooke, transparent bg?
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> darn, I thought I'd found something new
<seb128> bug #1760818
<ubot5`> bug 1760818 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "gedit and gnome-calculator transparency/graphics corruption issue" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760818
<seb128> well that one is with our current/old themes
<seb128> but likely the same issue
<seb128> Laney, your ubiquity changes work in -dm, no reset of keys or second dconf-service anymore
<Laney> thx!
<seb128> thank you for the fix!
<didrocks> willcooke: I worked on it for some times and that was part of my weekly report :)
<didrocks> discussed on the hub, snapcraft forum, and bug reports ;)
<didrocks> basically, gtk-common-themes now has communitheme in as a workaround (never got an answer from the snapd team to have a proper theme support :/)
<didrocks> and kenvandine, when he will have time, need to update the snaps to use the theme plugs
<didrocks> but it means that any snap not declaring and supporting the theme plugs will be transparent…
<seb128> didrocks, was that about the transparent bg?
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> are you sure about that?
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> we have transparent bg issues with the old theme as well
<seb128> see the bug reference I gave
<seb128> I'm not sure it's snap specific?
<seb128> we had reports with the deb as well (at least on the old theme)
<seb128> there might be a snap issue on top?
<didrocks> well, it's different
<didrocks> here, the whole UI is transparent
<didrocks> not part of it
<didrocks> and switching themes make it works
<didrocks> basically, you have apparmor denials on /snap/communitheme/current…
<seb128> ah ok, sounds different indeed then
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> shame, I though it could help us to understand the issue with ambiance :p
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> I still think the "gtk-common-theme" + special plug won't address the bigger issue with themes and snaps
<didrocks> as not all snaps will declare those plugs
<didrocks> and thus, will render transparently :/
<didrocks> tried to get the snapd team on it, but never got a respond…
<seb128> yeah, if that's not handled on the snapd level it's not going to be great
<didrocks> yeah, once kenvandine updates our default snaps, at least, those works
<didrocks> until someone start a another snap and will trigger the bug
<didrocks> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-application-and-snap-themes/4946/9?u=didrocks
<didrocks> see my last comment
<seb128> willcooke, k, well known issue in any case :)
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> thx
<willcooke> Different note, I think the u7 theme is pulling in g-calculator deb
<willcooke> s/theme/packages
<willcooke> session
<didrocks> ubuntu-unity-desktop
<didrocks> is a reverse dep
<didrocks> so yeah
<willcooke> yeah, that makes sense
<didrocks> (also unity-scope-calculator)
<didrocks> willcooke: tip of the day for you: apt rdepends gnome-calculator ;)
<didrocks> it's nicer since the move from apt-cache to apt, shows you if it's a recommends, deps, suggests…
<seb128> with --show-installed=yes if you want to limit to what is installed
<seb128> which usually makes easier to understand your local install situation
<didrocks> ah, not on apt show though…
 * didrocks doesn't find an equivalent in the manpage…
<c-lobrano> hi all
<willcooke> thanks didrocks!
<didrocks> hey c-lobrano
<c-lobrano> didrocks: thank you for taking time to repeat again and again the same snap story every time someone asks :D
<didrocks> c-lobrano: see, it was a combo this time, github AND here ;)
<c-lobrano> too bad github doesn't have aliases for messages :)
<didrocks> I was just typing the answer when I got the question on that channel :p
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I'll make a stock response soon :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: FYI, I can't assign it to you, but as we discussed theming in snap: https://github.com/ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/issues/354#issuecomment-383845039
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug 354 in gtk-communitheme "None of the default provided snaps in 18.04 work properly with the snap community theme" (comments: 3) [Snap, Open]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 354 in gnomad2 (Ubuntu) "gnomad2 needs superuser access" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354
<didrocks> at least, now, people won't mix it up with the evince issue anymore (even if both are due to the same root case: apparmor denials)
<c-lobrano> :D
<mvo> RAOF: hey, if you are around, I would love to chat about 1763266 (the mountinfo bug) a) does it still prevent snapd from starting with 2.32.5? b) do you see more ill effects, like snaps stop working when you try to run them?
<mvo> RAOF: also I added some more info (and a potential kernel patch) in the bug, would love to hear if that helps
<Laney> seb128: ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, so, back to this screen reader issue
<seb128> lol, good timing :p
<Laney> think we might have figured it
<seb128> oh?
<Laney> not sure you need to drop there ...
<Laney> think the regain was actually causing problems
<seb128> how so?
<seb128> well, without the drop/restore the callback is never called either, we tried that
<Laney> on_screen_reader_enabled_changed
<seb128> time to rewrite ubiquity to be an user process and call to polkit to privileged actions? :p
<Laney> that was printed
<seb128> interested, what did you do exactly?
<Laney>         self.a11y_settings = Gio.Settings.new("org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications")
<Laney>         self.a11y_settings.connect("changed::screen-reader-enabled", on_screen_reader_enabled_changed)
<Laney>         print("current value is: %s" % self.a11y_settings.get_boolean("screen-reader-enabled"))
<seb128> in gtk_ui.py?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> I'm not sure how that's different from what I do in http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubiquity-screen-reader.patch
<Laney> you do drop and regain
<Laney> and it's not an instance variable, maybe that matters
<seb128> in a second blob
<seb128> +        settings_a11y1 = Gio.Settings.new("org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications")
<seb128> +        settings_a11y1.connect("changed", on_a11y_changed1)
<seb128> +        print(settings_a11y1.get_boolean("screen-reader-enabled"))
<seb128> then
<seb128> +        misc.drop_privileges_save()
<seb128> +        settings_a11y = Gio.Settings.new("org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications")
<seb128> the *1 variant is not under drop/Restore
<Laney> ok
<Laney> well give that a try please
<seb128> yours?
<seb128> sure
<Laney> there's also a self.a11y_settings = None at the top
 * didrocks doesn't see the difference apart from only listening to one key and not the whole schema subfolder
<Laney> what if settings_a11y1 goes out of scope and the handlers are disconnected
<seb128> that could well be
<didrocks> hum, interesting idea
<seb128> shrug, maybe lost days of poking around due something as stupîd :/
<seb128> stupid
<didrocks> well, it's stupid in some way, but as you have an handler, gobject-introspection python bindings should get an hold on the reference…
<didrocks> but yeah, not a bad idea at all if this is the cause
<RAOF> mvo: sure!
<RAOF> That bug doesn't prevent me from using snaps *until* something tries to run `snap refresh`, at which point all snaps irreparably break.
<RAOF> (that something might be the systemd unit that runs `snap refresh` around boot time 😀)
<RAOF> Bug #1763266
<ubot5`> bug 1763266 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Snapd fails to start (failed to parse /proc/self/mountinfo)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763266
<tseliot> apw: hey, apparently nvidia-driver-390 is in the "libs" section rather than in "restricted/misc" (I tested this with python-apt). This causes the Additional Drivers tool to see it as "open source". Can you fix this, please?
<apw> tseliot, looking
<tseliot> thanks
<apw> tseliot, restricted/libs/optional/100% it is in restricted, but as you say restricted/libs
<mvo> RAOF: ok, so you can run snaps and interact with snapd until a refresh happens. and at that point you get an error from snapd (it stops running?) and when you "snap run test-snapd-tools.echo hello" it will fail? if so, I would love to get the error message from snap run (assuming you have test-snapd-tools installed) and the output of "journalctl -u snapd" after it starts failing. I think we need to make it more rob
<mvo> ust :) however the underlying issue is a bcachefs bug (see LP bug)
<tseliot> apw: I suspect that moving it to restricted/misc would solve the problem
<apw> tseliot, is it not the restricted bit which tells us it is a dangerous thing ?
<RAOF> mvo: sure! I'll get that info next time I trigger it, and forward that patch upstream. Thanks!
<tseliot> apw: python-apt doesn't really return the "restricted" part from restricted/libs, but it does return the full "restricted/misc" for some reason
<apw> tseliot, you mean because it is libs it is '' sort of thing, and restricted is lost ?
<mvo> RAOF: thank you! woah, if you forward it, let me just fix the one tiny issue I noticed in it
<tseliot> apw: I'll show you with a python script
<apw> tseliot, /me trusts you ... lets try moving it
<tseliot> apw: thanks
<apw> tseliot, the publisher is grinding hard, so it will be a while for sure
<RAOF> I won't do anything with it until tomorrow, so you've got like 12 hours before I touch it again 😀
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<tseliot> apw: that would be fine. Still less work than me changing the detection code again
<tjaalton> seb128: pushed mesa-18.0.1 to ppa:canonical-x/x-staging, building now
<seb128> tjaalton, nice, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<willcooke> installing
<tjaalton> still building
<tjaalton> not available yet
<willcooke> ack, will watch it
<tjaalton> maybe in 20min
<didrocks> hey alexarnaud
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, so yeah, it works with the self.a11y_settings = None definition...
<duflu> Hmm. Is this meant to take zero time?
<duflu> Apr 24 17:01:34 haz systemd[1]: Starting Stop ureadahead data collection...
<duflu> Apr 24 17:01:34 haz systemd[1]: Started Stop ureadahead data collection.
<seb128> well, I'm trying https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZWww3TFdNy/ but I'm having some weird issue now, the dconf/user in /run is owned by root and gsettings is unhappy, trying without the misc.py changes
<didrocks> seb128: \o/
<didrocks> good call Laney ;)
<tseliot> Laney: hey, any chance you can have a look at this? It would be good to have a working Additional Drivers tool in time for the 18.04 release: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/software-properties/software-properties/+merge/343882
<didrocks> duflu: I think ureadahead is disabled on ssd?
 * duflu shrugs. "never trust log messages"
<duflu> seb128, those login problems are suddenly gone btw. I was trying to get detailed logs. Plus I can't reproduce on other machines
<seb128> :/
<Nafallo> I had a login problem this morning. not sure what happened.
<seb128> heisenbug
<Nafallo> after login I just had a purple screen, and could move the bluetooth mouse
<seb128> did you had a failed login first?
<duflu> Nafallo, bug 1766137
<ubot5`> bug 1766137 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[regression] Login fails when preceded by incorrect password" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766137
<Nafallo> nope. pretty sure it wasn't a failed login...
<Nafallo> but then again, perhaps.
<duflu> Nafallo, sorry bad bug description
<alexarnaud> jbicha: Do you plan to add a symlink on the sane package to avoid work around describe on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1707352
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1707352 in sane-backends (Debian) "the change from libsane to libsane1 broke many (all?) 3rd party plug-ins for sane" [Unknown,New]
<Nafallo> once I did the ctrl+alt dance to a different terminal and back, gdm came back with a login screen.
<Nafallo> after that it worked :-)
<duflu> bug 1766137 :)
<ubot5`> bug 1766137 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[regression] Login fails (blank purple screen and mouse pointer only)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766137
 * Nafallo takes a look
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, k, so that works in the sense the callback is called but it's screwed. I'm going to try again the drop/restore priviledge but keeping the definition so it doesn't get out of scope.
<Nafallo> I thought the interesting thing was that the bluetooth mouse was already working, but perhaps that happens earlier on a system level?
<Laney> seb128: don't, I tried that
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, with that current change the dconf user file is root owned and the callback always return" false"
<Laney> that is what I was describing yesterday
<seb128> so I think it spawns a dconf-service as root
<duflu> Nafallo, yes the BT mouse will work system-wide
<seb128> and fails to read the user value
<seb128> it gets the changed signal
<seb128> but it always read as "false"
<didrocks> probably due to different $HOME as well
<didrocks> (/root)
<seb128> so the wrong value is probably my fault
<seb128> I used "gsettings.get_value(key).unpack()" in the callback
<seb128> I should probably use the wrapper
<seb128> that does the sudo/gsettings cmd dance to get from the correct user
<didrocks> yeah…
<seb128> but that's not going to resolve the fact that /run/...dconf/user is owned by root
<seb128> and that makes gsettings unhappy/complaining about the permissions
<duflu> Nafallo, in fact you can use your Bluetooth mouse in a VT too (if gpm is installed)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Laney> on_screen_reader_enabled_changed: False
<Laney> on_screen_reader_enabled_changed: True
<Laney> it works here
<Laney> I don't have that root thing
<Laney> let me reboot to a clean environment
<seb128> Laney, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZWww3TFdNy/ ... something is probably wrong in my diff
<seb128> Laney, do you read the value using the wrapper?
<Laney> it's like settings.get_boolean("screen-reader-changed") in the callback
<Laney> enabled
<Nafallo> duflu: thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I'll subscribe, but you seem able to reproduce this so no further action needed?
<duflu> Nafallo, actually I can't reproduce it or the other bug today
<duflu> It's not a midweek bug
<Nafallo> duflu: okay. just let me know if I should do something then :-)
<seb128> Laney, well it's not the callback, because I boot, go to a tty and do a gsettings get and get the dconf permission error, without trying to activate the callback in -dm first
 * seb128 doesn't understand
<duflu> Nafallo, maybe enable debug in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf, reboot, start watching 'journalctl -f' from an ssh login, then try and login and reproduce it.
<duflu> Nafallo, because upstream wants more info: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/227
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 227 in gnome-shell "Login fails when preceded by incorrect password" (comments: 7) [Opened]
<ubot5`> Error: Gnome bug 227 could not be found
<didrocks> the dconf perm error is on the tty with a simple get?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> same I've been doing since I started testing
<didrocks> weird, I'm pretty sure I didn't see that yesterday
<seb128> the file is indeed root owned
<didrocks> ok, so no patch at all on ubiquity?
<seb128> didrocks, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZWww3TFdNy/
<didrocks> just doing a get on a tty
<seb128> that patch
<seb128> booting in rescue.target, applying the patch
<seb128> ctrl-D
<seb128> waiting for -dm to be loaded
 * didrocks fires up vm
<seb128> going to a tty
<didrocks> paste.ubuntu.com is annoying for copying raw patch, as requires login :/
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, k, I changed back the sudo calls to use -E instead of '--preserve-env=DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS' and no root problem anymore
<seb128> weird, I tried the patch with '--preserve-env=DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS' this morning and it seemed fine
<seb128> I'm a bit puzzled now :/
<seb128> but I tried 3 boots with the diff from pastebin before and I had the issue 3 times
<didrocks> seb128: try to pass HOME
<seb128> now I loaded the same diff but changed for -E
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> -H sets HOME
<didrocks> oh right
<seb128> k, I don't understand :/
<Laney> what exactly are the steps to get this?
<Nafallo> duflu: hmm. looks like we may not have confirmed this is actually a wrong login issue, right?
<seb128> Laney, mine is
<seb128> - pick "install" on the syslinux menu
<seb128> - f6
<seb128> systemd.unit=rescue.target
<seb128> dhclient to have internet
<seb128> wget the patch from people page (using the ip, I've no dns)
<seb128> patch -p0 in /usr/lib/ubiquity
<seb128> ctrl-D
<seb128> -> ubiquity-dm loaded
<seb128> then ctrl-alt-<fn> and gsettings get or look at at the log
<duflu> Nafallo, I'm not going to comment in there further while I can't reproduce it. But when I could reproduce it I did confirm authentication is successful (as other people confirmed too). Only the gnome-shell process is missing
<Laney> ok, thx
<duflu> Also no crash file
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, I need to go pick somebody, back in a bit and I re-do another testing round
<Nafallo> duflu: excellent. that was the only part I thought was odd :-)
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, what I tried now is http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/new ... that version gives me the root owned error, I did a try where I changed the --preserve-env to -E before applying the patch and that worked
<seb128> orca started and read screen
<seb128> anyway, bbiab
 * didrocks starts a vm
<didrocks> ok, confirming what seb128 says
<didrocks> it tries to create /run/user/999/user
<didrocks> I thought that was dconf-service would would try to create that file
<didrocks> which is with the correct perms and id
<didrocks> (and the folder 999 as well
<didrocks> knowing we already have ~/.config/dconf/user with correct perm and ownership
<didrocks> (also, we don't use XDG_RUNTIME_DIR for dconf here…)
<didrocks> so something makes dconf fallback to XDG_RUNTIME_DIR maybe?
<Nafallo> duflu: it will probably take a while. my other laptop was quite outdated and doing updates now ;-)
<didrocks> HOME=/home/ubuntu in spawn dconf-service process, as expected by -H
<didrocks> Laney: confirming laney?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> it's probably XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<Laney> try adding that
<didrocks> it's in the process…
<didrocks> if you look at dconf-service
<didrocks> but can try
<Laney> you can't see what the gsettings calls had though
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it's weird that setting XDG_RUNTIME_DIR would have it using $HOME instead of XDG_RUNTIME_DIR though
<didrocks> but let's see
<didrocks> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is correct in ubiquity, so let's try to pass that to the gsettings call
<jbicha> good morning
<willcooke> tjaalton, duflu - sooo, PPA is built but before I installed it I wanted to make sure it was still broken, and.. it's not?! i.e. Installed slack and skype and it didnt kill the wayland session
<willcooke> so I guess that's good :)
<willcooke> hi jbicha
<duflu> willcooke, only Mesa changed?
<willcooke> I did an apt upgrade first and saw a new xwayland go past, so could be that
<didrocks> hey jbicha
<jbicha> willcooke: do you know if mpt is out this week. I'm disappointed that I haven't had any response to the 3 issues I filed mentioned at the end of https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/66
<ubot5-ng> CanonicalLtd bug 66 in desktop-design "Visual design for first-login window" (comments: 21) [Closed] - Assigned to lyubomir-popov (lyubomir)
<ubot5`> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #66 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/66). The error has been logged
<didrocks> seb128: Laney: so, adding --preserve-env=XDG_RUNTIME_DIR in the gsettings call from ubiquity/gsettings.py works.
<duflu> willcooke, the new xwayland doesn't sound related (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4)
<didrocks> seb128: Laney: still weird that setting that variable doesn't activate something which tries to write here instead of HOME, but oh well
<didrocks> and confirming as well that the screen reader works in ubiquity-dm
<willcooke> jbicha, sorry I don't know.  I haven't been in the office this week yet.  Perhaps Laney might have seen him in the office
<didrocks> (well, it's in english…)
<didrocks> but not a regression from 16.04 apparently
<jbicha> I don't even know how Design works these days, to know if m_pt is responsible for desktop issues or if I should be pinging someone else
<Laney> Saw him yesterday I Think
<Laney> didrocks: ok, nice (you comma separated it with the session bus, or?)
<didrocks> Laney: yes
<ads20000> duflu: Ohh I didn't realize that was your IRC nick. Thanks for having a look at my bug and it's unfortunate that you don't have the same issue so that we can get what upstream is asking for. I'll try and get hold of someone's else's computer to SSH in from but my friends are trying to encourage me to study so it might be tricky xD
<didrocks> both works, you can comma separate or repeat it
<duflu> This is sounding familiar again. didrocks do you have a link to whatever you're discussing?
<didrocks> switching to live session give you then orca in french
<Laney> I added that to my branch
<jbicha> Laney: sorry to interrupt, but could you review bug 1762293 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1762293 in appstream-generator (Ubuntu) "FFE: Sync appstream-generator 0.7.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762293
<Laney> looking fwd to the ubiquity mp to launch/track orca then
<Laney> jbicha: not really, I'm actually trying to deploy that now so I don't have time for reviews
<didrocks> duflu: this is an issue with orca not starting in the installer due to perm/ownership issues
<Laney> I think I saw mp_t around
<didrocks> Laney: pushed?
<Laney> oops I accidentally pushed to trunk
<Laney> :D
<didrocks> :p
<Laney> meant to go to my branch
<didrocks> yeah, the typical issue with bzr and tracking branch
<didrocks> yeah, I had your branch opened :)
<Laney> oh well
<didrocks> good enough ;)
<Laney> its going to be reviewed again in the queue anyway
<jbicha> Laney: asgen is unseeded universe so if we hadn't filed the FFe, maybe we could have just synced?
<didrocks> ok, so let me try a live session directly
<didrocks> and starts orca from it
<Laney> the "new" patch clearly needs further work to track killing orca when you go to False, and that unpack stuff and "is True" needs replacing with get_boolean
<Laney> so going to asgen stuff for a bit, ttyl
<Laney> jbicha: (it can be backported, it's not a big deal, don't get worked up about it)
<Laney> there have been lots of followup commits and fixups, the initial request was hasty
<jbicha> the asgen package isn't a big deal to me, it was just on my list
<Laney> ok, then I suggest closing this request
<didrocks> seb128: Laney: ok, works as well when started from a live session + ubiquity started. However, it's in english and not in french again (compared to being started as part of the session, with ubiquity-dm first, activate a11y, quit to login to live), but not a regression from 16.04
<Laney> alright, feel free to investigate that if you want (for .1 probably?)
<Laney> thx!
<didrocks> pressing Super+Shift+S again close orca
<didrocks> (and there was only one running in the session, the one spawned by ubiquity)
<Laney> in dm too?
<didrocks> didn't try in dm, I'm in the live session case right now
<jibel> Laney, can you review/merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/lp1741690_remove_separate_greetee_a11y_icon/+merge/343906 ?
<duflu> seb128, willcooke, I'm heading off. Do you need me on Wed?
<willcooke> duflu,  I think we're good.  Have a good one.
<willcooke> (tested the PPA still works)
<Laney> jibel: ask xnox or infinity please, trying to keep in asgen mode
<Laney> looks like it has a conflict?
<jibel> okay
<sil2100> jibel: I can take a look as well, after the text conflicts get resolved
<tseliot> Laney: I suppose you're too busy. jbicha or mvo maybe? https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/software-properties/software-properties/+merge/343882 (LP: #1753333) (my fix works)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1753333 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Using "Software and Updates -> Additional Drivers" to Switch Fails" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753333
<sil2100> jibel: but I hear xnox already did ;)
<Laney> tseliot: sorry, might get some time later
<tseliot> Laney: ok, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, conflicts in the changelog is fioxed
<jibel> -o
<tjaalton> willcooke: alright
<jbicha> alexarnaud: symlinking library .so names is a very unusual step so no, I don't plan to do that
<alexarnaud> jbicha: Are you not afraid of breaking of hardware during migration 16.04 => 18.04?
<jbicha> alexarnaud: I suggest complaining upstream about the soname bump if you think it's a problem
<alexarnaud> Don't you think it's not a packaging responsibility to maintain user experience during upgrade?
<jbicha> I don't think it's Ubuntu place to add symlinks for different soname versions
<willcooke> tkamppeter, have their been any changes to the printing stack in 17.10 in the last week or so?  I'm seeing many more "I found a printer" type notifications than usual, but could be my machine/network/printer/wind direction
<jbicha> if bumping the soname is so disruptive to third party drivers, then maybe the soname shouldn't be bumped
<willcooke> *there
<alexarnaud> I understand
<jbicha> Ubuntu also can't be the only distro with this issue…
<alexarnaud> jbicha: I'll contact Debian maintainer. It's not possible to let broken hardware.
<jbicha> mmm, Debian maintainer doesn't like Ubuntu people complaining about his package he left in experimental :|
<alexarnaud> I know.
<alexarnaud> You do a great job on this package anyway :).
<alexarnaud> But I assume we don't target the same user base. My user isn't able to debug hardware after update.
<jbicha> maybe talk to upstream (not Debian), sane-backends 1.0.27 was released almost a year ago
<willcooke> seb128, you think this is anything to worry about?  https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/eabb483bd4584c745292dbf0b45214b2f5d75013
<willcooke> Looks like it's failing to get a lock, so probably something else going on at the same time
<alexarnaud> jbicha: Thanks for you help and patience :).
<seb128> back
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, k, good that it was the env :) I'm unsure we need to deal with "killing" orca since it exit itself when the gsettings key goes to false from what I saw during testing
<Laney> sounds OK then
<Laney> a comment to say that would be good so nobody gets worried
<seb128> willcooke, the error seems mostly noise to me, that should probably not trigger apport ... it looks like apt is already in use when unattendred-upgrades wakes up, it should probably just bail out and retry later
<seb128> where?
<seb128> I didn't follow up what's the curent state of the art mp
<seb128> did anybody propose one with the orca activation?
<seb128> or do you mean code comment?
<Laney> not that I saw
<Laney> when orca is launched
<seb128> k
<jbicha> GunnarHj: gnome-initial-setup looks better translated in French now
<seb128> :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Right, and in a few other languages. Quite a few missing, though, such as German and Chinese.
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, jibel, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubiquity/start-screen-reader/+merge/343975
<Laney> seb128: thanks, I'll leave two comments
<seb128> thx
<Laney> ok, three :P
<seb128> Laney, I removed the read because it's working fine without it
<seb128> but since the documentation mentions it you are probably right it's safer
<Laney> ok, but it's correct to start orca anyway if the key is true isn't it?
<seb128> yes
 * kenvandine upgraded to bionic and lost wifi... 
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, thanks for the review, pushed some tweaks (what took me longer is trying to get things indented correctly, yeah python :/)
<seb128> and I'm not even sure that's right
<seb128> like
<seb128>             self.a11y_settings =
<seb128>             Gio.Settings.new("org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications")
<seb128> looks weird to me :/
<seb128> jibel, ^ sorry, just saw your review, already addresed with the changed I pushed for new review
<didrocks> seb128: shouldn't you have self.a11y_settings = \
<didrocks> ?
<seb128> I hate python
<didrocks> I guess also, you will get rejection with that alignement in pep8
<jibel> np, maybe break after the opening parenthesis
<seb128> didrocks, no, that's the one I had to use to not have rejections
<seb128> jibel, you mean?
<jibel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s55mR8PYgd/
<didrocks> seb128: I guess it pass because it's 2 statements for it
<jibel> it's easier to read with the indentation than breaking at the = sign
<didrocks> seb128: have you tried running it?
<didrocks> I would be surprised it runs
<didrocks> and so 2 instructions -> aligned -> ok
<seb128> didrocks, you are right it needs the \, but then at what level does next line needs to indent?
<seb128> python is so annoying in that regard
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, so, there is where I have my issues with pep8 :)
<seb128> well 79 lines limitation rather than python
<didrocks> I generally do it incrementally :p
<didrocks> trying to increment
<didrocks> run pep8
<didrocks> and so on…
<jibel> and line break after the parenthesis is the style used in ubiquity
<mgedmin> https://pypi.org/project/black/ is an ambitious new project that aims to format Python code automatically
<seb128> right but "org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications" is too long if I intend on the same level
<seb128> or I need to cut the string
<seb128> it's ridiculous
<seb128> 79 is too low to intend
<seb128> intend -> wrap
<didrocks> seb128: come to my club!
 * didrocks makes first members joining free for a year
<seb128>             self.a11y_settings = Gio.Settings.new(
<seb128>                                      "org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications")
<seb128> that seems to work
<seb128> but it's not nice looking :/
<didrocks> syntactically, it's working
<didrocks> if pep8 is happy, good
<didrocks> seb128: see, go, -> gofmt automatically ran for you, code automatically formatted, no debate :p
<seb128> :)
<seb128> k, pushed again
 * mgedmin would indent 4 spaces more than the line above
<jibel> +            self.a11y_settings = Gio.Settings.new(
<didrocks> mgedmin: but then, you will be above the 79 chars limit
<jibel> +                "org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications")
<seb128> jibel, you might need to pull --force, I didn't want to do 2 "white space commits" so changed the previous one and repushed --force :p
<jibel> looks nicer
<seb128> thx for the hint
 * mgedmin meant what jibel pasted
<jibel> seb128, it's fine
<seb128> k, let's redo a test on the iso now
<seb128> to see if I screwed anything
<didrocks> ah "less" not more then
<seb128> bah, and it's almost meeting-o-clock and I didn't start writting my summary
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, sorry I just remember that I think you pinged me (was that yesterday?) for some snap testing?
<seb128> I read that I think after been away but then forgot about it
<kenvandine> seb128, no worries, osomon tested :)
<kenvandine> gedit in stable now has translated dialogs :)
<seb128> k; good
<seb128> nice
<Nafallo> heh. the days starting to blend together in release times, seb128 ? ;-)
 * kenvandine now has a dedicated VM for french testing :)
<Nafallo> haha
<didrocks> seeing the amount of frenchies on this team, this isn't surprising :p
<didrocks> huge progress made since 2010 (and even more since 2004 :p)! :)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> I wonder what year I took evening French classes because of the Desktop team ;-)
<Nafallo> 2005 perhaps?
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> tricked into it!
<Nafallo> nah. didn't need much motivation to choose french to be honest :-)
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, jibel, of course I screwed something, a11y_settings needs to be self.a11y_settings, I repushed over :p
<Nafallo> meeting! :-D
<didrocks> seb128: and you have to refix the identation to make it under 79 char… and… and… :)
<kenvandine> meeting time!
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 24 13:30:57 2018 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic:
<jbicha> o/
<kenvandine> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN (out), seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> hey!
<didrocks> hey!
<jibel> o/
<kenvandine> let's get started
<kenvandine> Happy release week!
<kenvandine> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> Not a productive week, PTO Friday and sick yesterday.
<andyrock> Completed:
<andyrock> - Fixed LP: #1761841
<andyrock> - Fixed LP: #1764989
<andyrock> In progress:
<andyrock> - Update upstream patch to add ubuntu-sso provider in gnome-online-accounts
<andyrock> - Adding close buttons to ubuntu-welcome
<andyrock> - LP: #1764723
<andyrock> No RLS bug for me.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1761841 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Notification for livepatch are not shown." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761841
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1764989 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "[ubuntusso] Cancelling polkit authentication shows a generic error" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764989
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1764723 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "gnome-initial-setup says that Livepatch is "all set" even if enabling is still in progress." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764723
<andyrock> eow
<kenvandine> andyrock, thx!
<kenvandine> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * verified latest patch for bug #1764668
<dgadomski> * debugging a problem with WPA2 enterprise (EAP-TLS) with NM and wpasupplicant directly. I'm going to gather all info and report a lp bug.
<ubot5`> bug 1764668 in libvirt (Ubuntu Bionic) "guest cleanup script fails to iterate" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764668
<dgadomski> eof
<kenvandine> dgadomski, thx
<kenvandine> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> Telemetry:
<didrocks>   * Multiple ubuntu-report fixes/enhancements (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-report/1.0.8):
<didrocks>     - complex screen configs with multiple frequencies
<didrocks>     - add timeout config for hanging servers
<didrocks>     - list architecture as part of POST data
<didrocks>   * After discussions, switch to vendor dependencies for support in ubuntu-report:
<didrocks>     - change autopkgtests and ship now upstream vendor dependencies (1.0.9 + 1.0.10)
<didrocks>   * Switch to reading from chassis_vendor to sys_vendor after talking to Entroware (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-report/1.0.11)
<didrocks>   * Seed gnome-initial-setup and ubuntu-report CLI tool (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.417)
<didrocks> Communitheme:
<didrocks>   * Investigate only second login working on Wayland for communitheme. After investigation, this results in 2 bugs:
<didrocks>     - one communitheme specific one, which under Wayland, doesn't set default paths (the scripts are running after wrapper on Wayland, contrary to Xorg): https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme-snap-helpers/commit/46413618dcd52555d844262bbd69dfd4700568e2
<didrocks>     - another one where old sessions aren't properly closed, and we were blindly appending the same values multiple times. Fixed in xorg https://salsa.debian.org/xorg-team/xorg/merge_requests/3, https://salsa.debian.org/xorg-team/xorg/merge_requests/4. Fix in gnome-session https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/3.28.1-0ubuntu2. Proposed fix in snapd (waiting for it to be reviewed):
<ubot5-ng> X Strike Force bug (Merge request) 3 in xorg "Protect against multipleadditions of the same paths to XDG_CONFIG_DIRS" (comments: 0) [Merged]
<didrocks> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/5075.
<ubot5-ng> X Strike Force bug (Merge request) 4 in xorg "Protect duplication in XDG_DATA_DIRS" (comments: 0) [Merged]
<ubot5-ng> snapcore bug (Pull request) 5075 in snapd "snap/env: fix env duplication logic" (comments: 1) [Open]
<didrocks>     - This incindently fixes Visual Studio Code, slack and other electrons apps crashing after multiple logout/login: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764355
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1764355 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Visual Studio Code, Slack and other electrons apps crash due to XDG_CONFIG_DIRS keeps getting expanded every login" [Undecided,Fix released]
<didrocks>   * ubuntu-settings communitheme's change default font (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+bug/1764974)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1764974 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Change default interface font size in Community theme" [Undecided,Fix released]
<didrocks>   * Restore edge -> master snap autopublication (https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme-snap-helpers/commit/c39b212dfaa695fed7a2682e55f2d9301bac459f)
<didrocks>   * Continue publishing inteviews on my blog (will be done on Wednesday)
<didrocks>   * Discussing, bug triaging and answers
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks>   * Review lightdm-settings NEW package for double checking confirmation for sil_2100
<didrocks>   * Debug and inspect ubiquity "no callback" with a proposed fallback fix (http://pastebin.com/raw/Wjh0K2Pg)
<didrocks> No rls bug assigned remaining.
<didrocks> .
<kenvandine> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> yw!
<kenvandine> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: duflu
<kenvandine> * GJS:
<kenvandine>   - Fix released for that massive crash regression that started last week (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gjs/+bug/1763878). Although we continue to collect duplicates from machines not yet updated...
<kenvandine>   - Gnome Shell memory leaks are also much reduced by the same gjs update (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672297)
<kenvandine> * Gnome Shell performance improvements improve!
<kenvandine>   - [20% drop in render time/GPU/CPU usage] Disabled mipmapping on window previews: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/89
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1763878 in gjs (Ubuntu) "[regression] Many programs crashing at exit with assert failure: ../../../../src/cairo-hash.c:217: _cairo_hash_table_destroy: Assertion `hash_table->live_entries == 0' failed. Called from cairo_debug_reset_static_data()" [High,Fix released]
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 89 in mutter "MetaShapedTexture: Disable mipmapping (emulation)" (comments: 1) [Opened]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1672297 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [Critical,In progress]
<kenvandine>   - [50% drop in CPU/GPU usage] Iterated on my previous offscreening optimization: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/73
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 73 in gnome-shell "js/ui: Choose some actors to cache on the GPU" (comments: 5) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - [20% drop in CPU usage] Revived another great little fix that upstream forgot: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/87
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 87 in mutter "ClutterActor: Preserve valid paint volumes till the next relayout/repaint" (comments: 2) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - Happy news: A couple of my older performance fixes finally made it into bionic (mutter 3.28.1-1):
<kenvandine>     . https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/commit/b2f9de98
<kenvandine>     . https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/blob/debian/master/debian/patches/clutter-Smooth-out-master-clock-to-smooth-visuals.patch
<kenvandine>   - Reorganized the performance issues into two lists (many list items are in progress but you can't tell):
<kenvandine>     . https://trello.com/c/Q6JYXPPs
<kenvandine>     . https://trello.com/c/pe5mRmx7
<kenvandine> * Totem performance, back under investigation, tried and failed (https://trello.com/c/7zeMdP0S)
<kenvandine>   - Implemented multi-buffering in clutter-gst to try and fix stuttering. Unfortunately it didn't help. Turns out the bottleneck is in the GL(X) rendering, which never catches up to decoding so can't benefit from buffering.
<kenvandine>   - Implemented direct pixmap-texture rendering to reduce the GPU load in gstreamer-vaapi. Unfortunately it didn't help by an adequate amount. And is not quite polished enough to propose upstream yet. Now with less reason to finish it.
<kenvandine>   - Given up for now. See https://trello.com/c/7zeMdP0S
<kenvandine> * Trying to figure out login failures (only started last week):
<kenvandine>   - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1765261
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1765261 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Ubuntu 18.04 login screen rejects a valid password on first attempt. Usually works on the second attempt" [High,Incomplete]
<kenvandine>   - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1766137
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1766137 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[regression] Password accepted but login fails (blank purple screen and mouse pointer only)" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<kenvandine>   - Not a great week this week: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<kenvandine>   - So I'm about to put out a public call for people to adopt some neglected packages: gnome-terminal, gedit and gnome-control-center...
<kenvandine> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Removed gksu from Ubuntu
<jbicha> • Haven't removed old webkitgtk yet. Blocker is gnucash. gnucash 3.0 was ported to gtk3 but its build tests fail in Ubuntu (but not in Debian!) bug 1758740
<ubot5`> bug 1758740 in gnucash (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync gnucash 1:3.0-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758740
<jbicha> • Applied gegl security fix for bionic bug 1765563
<ubot5`> bug 1765563 in gegl (Ubuntu Artful) "gegl: CVE-2018-10114 (ppm)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765563
<jbicha> • Sponsored late mutter & gnome-shell updates yesterday
<jbicha> • No progress on my bionic tracking bug 1761554, sorry
<ubot5`> bug 1761554 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "[bionic] Extended characters in GNOME screen keyboard don't get entered" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761554
<jbicha> 🎳
<kenvandine> jbicha, thx
<kenvandine> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: jamesh
<kenvandine> snapd:
<kenvandine> * The user-mounts branch is hopefully ready to merge: all the spread
<kenvandine> tests pass, code review, and security review.  However Gustavo wanted
<kenvandine> to do one last review prior to merging:
<kenvandine> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3963
<kenvandine> * I put together a requested followup to expand the bind mount code to
<ubot5-ng> snapcore bug (Pull request) 3963 in snapd "cmd/snap-confine: add support for per-user mounts" (comments: 21) [Open]
<kenvandine> handle file bind mounts: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/5082
<ubot5-ng> snapcore bug (Pull request) 5082 in snapd "cmd/snap-update-ns: use Secure.BindMount to bind mount files" (comments: 1) [Open]
<kenvandine> * I'm currently testing a third branch to plumb xdg-document-portal
<kenvandine> into the sandbox using user-mounts, which will allow testing out the
<kenvandine> file open/file save features of the desktop portal.
<kenvandine> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: jibel/heber
<jibel> Release week and release testing, still need a fix in the installation for the screen reader which should be really soon.
<jibel> and that's all
<kenvandine> jibel, thx
<kenvandine> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Merged LD_PRELOAD of bindtextdomain PR and rebuild the gedit snap in the store. https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/106
<kenvandine> * Created new gnome-3-28-1804 based on bionic and published it in the store.
<kenvandine>   - requested auto-connect of the content interface as well https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/auto-connection-for-gnome-3-28-1804-content-interface/5043/3
<kenvandine>   - Note this requires base:core18 which is currently only available in the edge channel but destined to stable any day
<ubot5-ng> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 106 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "LD_PRELOAD bindtextdomain to load translations from multiple paths" (comments: 1) [Closed]
<kenvandine> * Created branches of snaps to use gnome-3-28-1804 and core18
<kenvandine>   - gnome-calculator and gnome-characters are in the beta channel
<kenvandine>   - gnome-logs is in the works
<kenvandine> * Working on generating desktop-preinstalled images
<kenvandine> * No assigned rls bugs
<kenvandine> ⚾
<kenvandine> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: laney
<Laney> sry
<Laney> it's a bit lame, room is busy
<Laney> queue reviews
<Laney> • more asgen work, the new version is deployed and generating now
<Laney> • some debugging / help(?) with ubiquity & orca & permissions
<Laney> • couple of FTBFS fixed
<Laney> • pkgbinarymangler broke the archive, fixed that
<Laney> • ported udisks2 delta back to debian, fwded remaining patch upstream, re-enabled libblockdev-crypto2, uploaded & synced
<Laney> 𝌚 ("tetragram for release")
<kenvandine> Laney, is the release sprint going well?
<Laney> yeah it's fine
<Laney> needs moar ubiquity
<kenvandine> cool, no hair on fire i guess :)
<kenvandine> Laney, thx
<seb128> Laney, I've updated the mp, I think it addressed your review comments
<kenvandine> #topic oSoMoN(out)
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: oSoMoN(out)
<Laney> seb128: yeh, will look
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> out the rest of the week and didn't send a status report
<kenvandine> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • daily launchpad bugs & e.u.c reviews
<seb128> • iso testing
<seb128> • ubiquity debugging, wasted some days to understand what was going on. Thanks Laney, didrocks and jibel for helping debugging and for the code reviews, we got a working set of changes now
<seb128> • helped with some translations issues
<seb128> • discussed/reviewed gnome-initial-setup bugs/proposed changes
<seb128> • sponsored some nautilus fixes from Trevinho
<seb128> • milestoned bugs
<seb128> ∘ bug #1726143, no update, the "milestoned" part is fixed the remaining is for SRU or later
<ubot5`> bug 1726143 in nautilus-share (Ubuntu Bionic) "Automatic installation of samba fails with "could not find package libpam-smbpass"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726143
<seb128> (probably other bugs poking I forgot to list, I've been busy with ubiquity all day and forget to properly wrote the summary, just did in a rush)
<seb128> </week>
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<kenvandine> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Made cups-browsed able to re-generate queues correctly when queues it had created got remove or overwritten. Required major changes in printer discovery and queue creation process.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Student projects are officially announced by Google. Started/continued mentoring.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, thx
<kenvandine> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: trevinho
<kenvandine> · gnome-shell and mutter (downstream):
<kenvandine>   - Some fixes on the proposed patches, and added new one:
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gnome-shell/bionic-patches-add-gpu-cached-texture/+merge/343565
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gnome-shell/bionic-patches-picks-reorder/+merge/343564
<kenvandine>     https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/2
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 2 in mutter "debian/patches: handle xwayland crashes better" (comments: 2) [Merged]
<kenvandine> · gnome-shell and mutter (upstream):
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/79
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 79 in gnome-shell "St cache texture destroy fixes" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/84
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 84 in mutter "window: Return -1 if meta_window_get_monitor is called on an unmanaged window" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/82
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 82 in gnome-shell "Support unmanaged windows monitor index (negative)" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/63 (rework)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 63 in mutter "theme: Override theme using GTK_THEME env variable" (comments: 20) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/85
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 85 in mutter "cogl: Do not unref a NULL object" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - Upstream reviews, cherry-picks and merges
<kenvandine> · gtk (affects nautilus):
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/merge_requests/117
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 117 in gtk "stack: protect set_visible_child_name from NULL stack" (comments: 1) [Merged]
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/merge_requests/118
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 118 in gtk "Gtkplacesview finalization fixes" (comments: 0) [Closed]
<kenvandine> · nautilus (upsteram):
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/195
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 195 in nautilus "window-slot: Clear pending selection after freeing it" (comments: 3) [Merged]
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/98 (updated)
<kenvandine>   - https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/112 (updated)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 98 in nautilus "Recent Files search provider" (comments: 26) [1. Feature, 5. Search, Opened]
<kenvandine> · Theme fixes and rework (all landed):
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 112 in nautilus "directory: update recent files manager on rename or file move" (comments: 30) [1. Feature, 5. Operations, Opened]
<kenvandine>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/infobar-default-color/+merge/343749
<kenvandine>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/placessidebar-improvements/+merge/343748
<kenvandine>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/menubar-colors-fixes/+merge/343663
<kenvandine> · Fixed the indicator-sound FTBFS (and landed):
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/indicator-sound/tests-environment-fixes/+merge/343741
<kenvandine> · Fixed a build issue in the telegram-snap:
<kenvandine> https://github.com/3v1n0/telegram-snap/commits?author=3v1n0&since=2018-04-18T06:00:00Z&until=2018-04-25T05:00:00Z
<kenvandine> · Working on ther JS fixes and nautilus crashes / issues
<kenvandine> #topic robert_ancell(out)
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: robert_ancell(out)
<kenvandine> Holiday this week
<kenvandine> #topic http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bu
<kenvandine> desktop only has one bug?
<seb128> which is fixed
<seb128> well, fix is in proposed
<kenvandine> great!
<seb128> I guess people have been too busy to tag things :p
<seb128> there is lot we need to fix in SRUs but not for release at this point
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-03-13 | Current topic: aob
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you think that if we don't get GNOME 3.28 snaps that we can get the slot autoconnecting and such for gtk-common-theme?
<didrocks> kenvandine: as you saw, I have daily pings (even multiple today :p)
<didrocks> so the community is eager it seems to have theme snaps (especially in communitheme where they are transparent)
<kenvandine> didrocks, we need to request the auto-connect on the forum
<didrocks> kenvandine: mind doing that? Happy to help, but you already have done it for the platform, correct?
<kenvandine> didrocks, updating all the snaps wasn't at the top of my todo list, i really want to get back to the hyper-v image
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, willcooke told me to mention it to you and check, so I guess done :p
<kenvandine> i'll file the auto-connect request
<didrocks> thanks!
<kenvandine> it'll be later this week before i can update all the snaps
<seb128> kenvandine, we don't care about 'all the snaps" for the release but we might about those on the iso?
<seb128> or what core is going to be seeded on the iso?
<kenvandine> seb128, true, i can quickly update the seeded snaps
<kenvandine> core 16
<kenvandine> too late to change that
<seb128> k, so we probably want to stay on that for our snaps for the release
<kenvandine> i really wanted to switch to core18
<seb128> we can update in the store after release
<kenvandine> but it hasn't made it to stable yet
<kenvandine> right
<didrocks> is autodownload of default content-provider will work on snap refresh?
<kenvandine> i can add the theme support to the seeded snaps though
<jibel> seb128, pep8 tests are still failing, line 727 is over indented
<kenvandine> oh... install yes but not sure about refresh
<kenvandine> i'd assume
<didrocks> worth a test :)
<didrocks> thanks kenvandine!
<Laney> jibel: I fixed it when merging
<jibel> thx
<kenvandine> mvo, ^^ will autodownload of default provider happen on refresh?
<Laney> not that push is finishing
<seb128> jibel, Laney, thx, I don't understand why it doesn't tell me about it here :/
<seb128> $ pep8 ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py | grep -v E402
<seb128> $
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> thanks Laney!
<Laney> I ran tests/run-pep8
<Laney> or whatever it is
<kenvandine> didrocks, actually i'd rather not add the theme bits to the seeded snaps right now, because that would mean we should really seed the common themes snap
<kenvandine> seems too late to update the seed
<jibel> i built the package to install it on the iso
<seb128> funny
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, maybe on release day?
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> as long as snap refresh install the default provider, sounds good :)
<kenvandine> at least in the candidate channel by release day :)
<kenvandine> so we can get some testing in
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> then pushing the trigger!
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'll make sure to get an answer on the downloading of the default provider
<seb128> we can probably wrap the meeting
<kenvandine> yeah...
<seb128> seems like discussion drifted to non meeting specific chatting
<kenvandine> seems done with AOB
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 24 13:57:40 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-04-24-13.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> kenvandine: perfect, keep me posted!
<kenvandine> thanks all!
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> $ pep8 ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py | grep E126
<seb128> $
<seb128>  pep8 --ignore=E402 ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py
<Nafallo> 2018-03-13 :-D
<seb128> ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py:727:38: E126 continuation line over-indented for hanging indent
<seb128> go figure
<jbicha> andyrock: people don't like that gnome-initial-setup doesn't have window buttons?
<andyrock> jbicha: seb128 asked me to add them
<jbicha> andyrock: do you know about new user mode for gnome-initial-setup?
<seb128> jbicha, some don't want to be bothered with a welcome wizard and want to be able to close it without having to go through the steps
<andyrock> jbicha: we use the existing user mode
<seb128> jbicha, we are just investigating that change atm, not going with it
<andyrock> jbicha: we'll show the button if it's "existing-user-mode" and the current desktop is "ubuntu"
<jbicha> seb128: there is a Quit button in the app menu that works; however it is designed so that the wizard will come back on next login until your complete it
<jbicha> the current version is only 3 screens
<jbicha> andyrock: ok
<seb128> jbicha, maybe we should just change it to not come back in ubuntu session if that item is used
<seb128> the decoration buttons look a bit weird
<mvo> kenvandine: auto-download of new/changes default providers is not implemented at this point. its very high on the todo list and we expect it for the next release. do you need it more urgently?
<andyrock> seb128: I can do that as well
<andyrock> your call
<seb128> andyrock, I think that would make sense
<andyrock> ok so I just need to create the stamp file if that action is triggered (and if it's an ubuntu session)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> thx andyrock
<seb128> sorry for not thinking about that first, I think it's good enough for us
<andyrock> I'll open a bug too, to track the status
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> mvo: do you mind mentionning this on https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-application-and-snap-themes/4946? Telling that communitheme snap won't work with other snaps until this is implemented? I have daily pings about it right now…
<didrocks> and having a reference point would be great!
<kenvandine> mvo, well yeah, as our default snaps update to use core18 and gnome-3-28-1804 content interface
<kenvandine> we need to ensure those are downloaded automatically
<kenvandine> mvo, same for the content interfaces being added for the themes
<mvo> kenvandine, didrocks I push that even higher now
<kenvandine> mvo, how about autoconnect on refresh?
<kenvandine> if we change the snap to use gnome-3-28-1804 instead of gnome-3-26-1604
<kenvandine> it should connect on refresh right?
<jibel> didrocks, your change to add the oem key to telemetry makes the installer crash
<didrocks> jibel: oh! :( I did a quick try by maybe mistype after this?
<didrocks> jibel: do you have the stacktrace?
<jibel> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CCpDKV9jq2/
<didrocks> jibel: was it running in oem mode?
<jibel> didrocks, no
<jibel> normal installation
<jibel> Laney, ^^ do not release ubiquity 18.04.11 pls
<didrocks> Laney: jibel: let's get it this MR out to not delay it more
<jibel> agreed
<Laney> unlucky
<didrocks> jibel: not sure I understand the stacktrace though, it's the same key than you mentioned as well oem-config/enable
<Laney> jibel: push a revert?
<jibel> yes revert it, it's a minor change
<Laney> sorry, I meant can *you* push it please :P
<jibel> :)
<didrocks> if self.db.get('oem-config/enable') == 'true'…
 * didrocks puzzled, the rest of ubiquity code is using it
<jibel> reverted
<didrocks> thx jibel
<jibel> ubiquity's full of mysteries ...
<didrocks> yeah, I'm really puzzled on that one
<didrocks> maybe only oem_user_config is working
<didrocks> which is the OEM mode set and ignoring getting the oem-config key
 * didrocks doesn't know the different between the 2 and it's not documented
<xclaesse> wow, alt-F4 switch to TTY instead of ctr-alt-F4
<jibel> the good news is that the screen reader is now working \o/
<xclaesse> that must be a really recent regression in 18.04, haven't noticed that behaviour previously
<jibel> xclaesse, are you using wayland?
<mvo> kenvandine yeah, auto-connect on refresh should be fine
<jbicha> xclaesse: are you in a virtual machine?
<kenvandine> mvo, cool
<mvo> kenvandine (sorry for the delay, I had a meeting)
<kenvandine> mvo, so we really need autodownload
<xclaesse> don't think so
<xclaesse> not a VM, no
<seb128> xclaesse, did you recently update? those are usually weird console-setup cases
<mvo> kenvandine: I look into it today/tomorrow
<xclaesse> seb128: I updated this morning but didn't restart the session
<xclaesse> maybe I should reboot
<kenvandine> mvo, thx
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah, you should, I think the system is in a weird state maybe
<didrocks> the console-setup issue back again maybe :(
<xclaesse> seb128: ok, reboot fixed it... thanks
<seb128> xclaesse, nice, yw
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, in some upgrades cases :/
<jbicha> seb128: what do you think about LP: #1766575 ? I think it's safe for 18.04 (but arguably not very important either)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1766575 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Drop libnss-myhostname recommends" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766575
<seb128> jbicha, I don't have a strong opinion, ask #ubuntu-release if they consider it worth taking for a respin?
<seb128> otherwise I think it's fine as a SRU
<Laney> probably rather people stopped uploading already
<seb128> jbicha, you have your reply :)
<seb128> though uploading as a SRU is probably fine
<seb128> but we might want to see if there are other g-c-c changes/fixes we want to bundle if we SRU it
<jbicha> sure, thanks
<seb128> np!
<jbicha> I believe uploading that will allow libnss-myhostname to drop to universe
<didrocks> Trevinho: there is quite some conflicts on the volume-slider bar if I want to rebase. Are you sure there will be a review if I rebase? I did rebase and fix conficts taking some days this cycle already for nothing, that's why I'm powndering
<Laney> 24/04 16:43:43 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.11]
<Laney> :V V:
<didrocks> !
<willcooke> andyrock, where should I put bugs for the g-o-a u1 plugin?  (At least I think that's where it should go)
<andyrock> willcooke: gnome-online-accounts (ubuntu)
<willcooke> thx andyrock
<andyrock> what bug?
<kenvandine> didrocks, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/auto-connection-of-gtk3-themes-icon-themes-and-sound-themes-interfaces/5118
<willcooke> Laney, xnox - re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1706939  if that can't be fixed, can we add a message to the screen to say "You need to reboot your machine" or something like that?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1706939 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "A live session can't be shut down due to "[ *** ] (2 of 2) A start job is running for ... (22s / no limit)"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> I can reproduce that here easily
<willcooke> so I can do debugging if that helps
<Laney> willcooke: in a VM or on hardware?
<didrocks> kenvandine: excellent, thanks!
<willcooke> Laney, certainly hardware, will double check on a VM now
<xnox> willcooke, if you can reproduce, that's good.
<Trevinho> didrocks: I can review.... But you know I don't feel confident in pushing. Yesterday we were discussing this a bit on gnome hackers... They said to ping more. But I think we did. Didn't we?
<xnox> willcooke, first after booting, what is actually "waiting/hanging", is that NetworkManager-wait-online?
<xnox> imho that should not be enabled on the live-session.... as well, we cannot assume we will get networking up.
 * xnox checks that
<didrocks> Trevinho: we pinged at first every 3 days, and then weekly
<didrocks> Trevinho: for a couple of months
<didrocks> so, yeah, we did. Telling to ping more is hemf…
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, I'll rebase, probably going to take a day seeing the number of changes… (AGAIN)
<willcooke> xnox, got some real hardware and a vm just about installed.  Should I do anything before I tell it to reboot?
<willcooke> (of course, this time it will just work)
<willcooke> andyrock, oh, sorry, missed your reply - it seems that if you have a g-o-a u1 account *already set up* then on the g-i-s livepatch setup screen the u1 plugin just craps out when you click go
<willcooke> and takes you back to g-i-s
<willcooke> but nothing happens
<andyrock> we should show an error
<andyrock> it's not a bug in gnome-online-accounts
<willcooke> I need to do some tests to reproduce, but before I finish the install I want to see if I can help debug this non-rebooting problem
<andyrock> but in gnome-initial-setup
<xnox> willcooke, well, did you configure networking at all?
<andyrock> willcooke: not sure how we should handle this
<xnox> willcooke, e.g. i guess it's wifi only, and you didn't setup wifi on this thing? thus your system is offline.
<Trevinho> didrocks: reversing the volume patches make them to apply properly, so you can just reuses this trick. At least so it was when I was cherry picked the change
<willcooke> xnox, the real machine is wifi, and I did select the wifi network, did download updates etc etc.  The vm (think's that it) is on wired
<willcooke> the wifi one is connected and online
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, as there is some refactoring, I need to move the volume patches as well around
<didrocks> but yeah, I was going for a git log on the file, and moving things around
<Trevinho> didrocks: good... I'll bring this up in Cambridge again. And Jonas will also be at the sun sprint.
<didrocks> Trevinho: great! Thanks :)
<willcooke> and as expected, this time the real machine rebooted just fine
<willcooke> bloody thing
<xnox> willcooke, so. it depends how quick or slow you are.
<willcooke> xnox, does rather smell like that
<willcooke> xnox, I'll try again and do it as fast as I can
<xnox> willcooke, depends if wifi configured within 30s or not, of starting NM-wait-online unit.
<xnox> willcooke, can you try booting and waiting 45s before configure wifi; do install, reboot, see if it reboots (case A)
<willcooke> xnox, ack will do
<xnox> willcooke, boot wait 45s, configure wifi, change to tty3 do $ systemctl stop NetworkManager-wait-online.service; $ systemctl start NetworkManager-wait-online.service; $ systemctl is-system-running => ensure it is "running"; logout; complete install; reboot see if it reboots (case B)
<tseliot> mvo: hey, are you done with the meeting?
<willcooke> xnox, Case A: hangs.
<willcooke> testing case B now
<xnox> willcooke, did you use "install ubuntu / ubiquity-dm" or "try ubuntu / live session"?
<xnox> willcooke, also was it EFI boot, or bios boot?
<willcooke> EFI
<willcooke> and erm, can't remember which option I selected, I can test again
<willcooke> Pretty sure it was Try Ubuntu
<willcooke> since that's the one at the top
<xnox> ack, cause you did not see try-ubuntu, you had the EFI boot for it.
<willcooke> Case B I'm doing with Try Ubuntu
<xnox> ack
<willcooke> grr. n-m thinks I'm offline but I'm not
<willcooke> k, now its woken up
<willcooke> xnox, Case B - also hangs.  But this time there is no text on the screen at all
<xnox> willcooke, press enter?
<xnox> willcooke, it should be displaying message "Please remove installation media and press enter" no?
<xnox> willcooke, is it nvdia graphics? intel graphics?
<xnox> willcooke, bring that thing to the office tommorow?
<willcooke> xnox, intel.  If you think it can get fixed for release, I can come down tomorrow I think.  Lemme try it again, because n-m faffed about for a while before it knew I was really online
<willcooke> and yes, press enter
<willcooke> no ttys were alive
<xnox> hm
<willcooke> hrm. wtf. This time I booted off the USB stick, I've got the "Live session user" login at the greeter
<willcooke> on the plus side, when I told it to shut down it asked me to remove the drive and hit enter, and that all worked.
<willcooke> xnox, should it make a difference if I connect to the wifi via the n-m applet or via the installer itself?
<xnox> willcooke, should not.
<willcooke> Tried Case B again, still hanfs
<willcooke> hangs
<willcooke> xnox, bah, everything I try hangs.  I'm in the office on Thursday, but is it worth me coming down tomorrow as well?  I can do if you think it might be possible to get a fix in to the release
<xnox> willcooke, tomorrow is better than thursday for hangs.
<willcooke> :)
<xnox> willcooke, thursday is better for bubbly and whiskey
<willcooke> right, see you tomrrow then. and Thursday
<willcooke> :)
<xnox> willcooke, there is hotel, if you want to stay overnight?
<willcooke> I'll need to clear it with the work boss and the home boss
<willcooke> jbicha, how do I mark that I've added a bug to the release notes in LP?
<willcooke> jbicha, ignore, worked it out
<willcooke> andyrock, sorry for the delay on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/1766694
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1766694 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "If U1 is pre configured in g-o-a LivePatch in g-i-s fails to install" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andyrock> willcooke: I'll try a way to fix it, but I guess the priority is not high because why a u1 should be already configured at this point?
<willcooke> yeah, it's an edge case I think
<willcooke> and there's a work aroud
<willcooke> if we can do the same thing as we do in Software & Updates, where it shows you the list of accounts and lets you choose one, that would be nice I think
<willcooke> but yeah, I dont think people should have a u1 account set up already, even upgraders from 17.10 right?
<jbicha> once livepatch is set up, g-i-s won't show the livepatch page
<andyrock> willcooke: we could use this: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/62
<ubot5-ng> CanonicalLtd bug 62 in desktop-design "Authentication in gnome-software using gnome-online-accounts" (comments: 14) [Priority: High, Open] - Assigned to matthewpaulthomas (Matthew Thomas)
<ubot5`> bug 62 in Launchpad itself "Maintainers can add themselves to the CC: list too" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62
<andyrock> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/desktop-design/issues/62#issuecomment-382689517
<andyrock> or....
<andyrock> let me check if what I've in mind is possible
<andyrock> willcooke: so we could do like that
<andyrock> if an account is already setup and you try to add the same account
<andyrock> we get the error GOA_ERROR_ACCOUNT_EXISTS
<andyrock> in this case we ignore the error and we get the account manually
<andyrock> or I can implement that design
<andyrock> as you prefer
<willcooke> andyrock, I think that since this is a fairly small edge case, we don't need to rush it.  If doing it properly per the designs on that github issue will solve this problem, we should spend the time working on that rather than a quick fix up.  wdyt?
<andyrock> willcooke: I prefer to implement that design too
<andyrock> let's wait for the design to be completed before we implement something that needs to be changed
<andyrock> *to be changed later on
<andyrock> the only thing that needs to be completed in that design is the "logout" option
<willcooke> andyrock, coolio, thanks
<andyrock> we don't need that in g-i-s
<andyrock> but let's see what's the final design
<willcooke> yeah sounds good
<willcooke> ok, calling it a night
<willcooke> laters d00dz
<gQuigs> the new "welcome to ubuntu" is pretty neat :)
<juliank> I updated my bionic a few minutes ago. Login takes a long time, like 10-20 seconds for shell UI to appear. There stuff from proposed is in there (shell, kernel, samba, perftools, base-files. modemmanger), not sure if that's the issue.
<juliank> in a gnome session
<juliank> anyone else seeing that?
<juliank> login screen -> black/grey/depends - 10-20 seconds _> shell ui
<juliank>      1min 1.401s gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor.service
<juliank> blame
<juliank> hmm, could that be because I have a davfs2 mountpoint and am not connected to the network?
<seb128> could be
<juliank> though it's autofs
<juliank> but apparently the autofs is mounting once that monitor starts
<juliank> :(
<seb128> it's a new issue since today? would be useful to know still if it you get it without those mounts
<juliank> no, I think it just starts with a different hotspot
<juliank> it's on Telekom_FON, and that requires one of those portla pages to login
<juliank> should probably patch gvfs to ignore autofs mount points in monitoring
<juliank> I had issues with that combination a lot
<seb128> that seems worth an upstream report
<seb128> on that note I reboot to test something and call it a day
<seb128> night
<juliank> JFTR: that's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=771740
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 771740 in udisks2 volume monitor "gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor activates autofs mountpoints" [Normal,Reopened]
<ubot5-ng> bugzilla.gnome.org bug 771740 in udisks2 volume monitor "gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor activates autofs mountpoints" [Normal, Reopened] - Assigned to gvfs-maint
<ubot5`> bug 771740 in webtrees "svn11392: Missing </div>" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771740
<juliank> did the ubots just talk to each other?
<sarnold> that's what that looks like :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-25
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> didrocks, ça va ?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va jibel, et toi ?
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<seb128> didrocks, cf #u-r
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, je reboot rapidement pour tester un snap (j'ai lu #u-r, urgh, mais bon, au moins, on sait comment gardinenner ce code)
<didrocks> gardienner?
 * didrocks brb
<didrocks> at least, my snap fix works :)
<didrocks> seb128: need a hand for ubiquity?
<seb128> so repeating here, since it's more of a desktop issue
<seb128>  the code does
<seb128>          if gnome_session:
<seb128>              manager = session.get_object('org.gnome.SessionManager',
<seb128>                                           '/org/gnome/SessionManager')
<seb128>              manager.RequestReboot()
<seb128>  so it's using dbus to talk directly to gnome-session
<seb128>  which gives
<seb128>  No such interface '(null)' on object at path /org/gnome/SessionManager
<seb128> didrocks, any idea how that could lead to a (null) interface error?
<seb128> I guess RequestReboot() is a method of the manager dbus object
<seb128> k, I've the iso, booting to the live session, let's see
<didrocks> running d-feet currently
<didrocks> while updating the iso
<seb128> I especially don't understand how that can be a new/ubiquity issue
<seb128> if anything I would have say a gnome-session issue
<seb128> but that component didn't change
<didrocks> yeah, not related to anything we changed…
<didrocks> session.get_object -> there is no iface parameter, correct?
<didrocks> only name and object path
<didrocks>     `bus_name` : str
<didrocks>     `object_path` : str
<seb128> I can confirm that the code is buggy in a python3 interpreter on the live CD
<seb128> as an user
<didrocks> not only on the live
<didrocks> on my session as well
<seb128> so not ubiquity, sudio, weird env or anything
<seb128> right
<seb128> why did that start today?
<seb128> jibel, when did you see that dialog working last?
<willcooke> hey seb128 didrocks
<didrocks> I wonder if it really started today
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> the puzzling part is that you normally say on which interface you have the method attached
<willcooke> I'm heading in to the office in a mo with my test laptop for x_nox to fix the hang on reboot of the live session
<didrocks> and here, we never did
<seb128> great
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> $ gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.SessionManager --object-path /org/gnome/SessionManager --method org.gnome.SessionManager.RequestReboot
<seb128> gives a method not implemented on interface org.gnome.SessionManager
<didrocks> seb128: it works for me in a ipython3
<didrocks> like:
<seb128> I guess I'm doing something wrong :p
<didrocks> manager = session.get_object('org.gnome.SessionManager',
<didrocks>                              '/org/gnome/SessionManager')
<didrocks> iface = dbus.Interface(manager, "org.gnome.SessionManager")
<didrocks> iface.IsSessionRunning()
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> doesn't work with RequestReboot though???
<didrocks> why IsSessionRunning, which is on the same object and interface works (while it doesn't work on "manager" along without an interface specified) and not RequestReboot…
<didrocks> CanShutdown() works as well, for instance (once you execute it against the interface)
<didrocks> isn't there some polkit thing which would hide the method?
<didrocks> nothing in /usr/share/polkit-1
<jibel> just to confirm, the same test passes with previous image.
<seb128> it doesn't make any sense
<didrocks>  /o\
<seb128> didrocks, same in d-feet, I can't trigger RequestReboot
<seb128> while it's listed
<seb128> but same on xenial
<didrocks> 1. I don't understand how this code could have worked *ever*
<seb128> same
<didrocks> as you don't specify an interface
<didrocks> 2. I don't understand why specifying the interface, you can access some methods, and not others…
<didrocks> while*
<seb128> I wonder if it always failed to use the session codepath for some reason that we might have fixed
<didrocks> if gnome_session being False, you mean?
<seb128> I know
<seb128> Laney broke it
<didrocks> ?
<seb128> -Exec=sudo sh -c 'ubiquity gtk_ui'
<seb128> +Exec=sudo --preserve-env=DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS,XDG_RUNTIME_DIR sh -c 'ubiquity gtk_ui'
<seb128> without the DBUS ADDRESS env it wasn't finding the session object
<seb128> so it never used that code
<didrocks> ohhhhhhh
<didrocks> so fixing the dbus addressing, we trigger that issue :p
<seb128> right
<didrocks> "fun fun fun"
<seb128> which was not needed in the session
<seb128> that's the .desktop change
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> still doesn't explain 1. and 2.
<seb128> that Laney did because it's the right thing to do
<seb128> it explains 1
<didrocks> well, maybe this code was never triggered ever
<seb128> right
<didrocks> I thought people implementing it would have tried it :p
<seb128> that's what I think
<didrocks> but why 2. ?
<seb128> that's a good question
<seb128> ok, now we understand the problem, let's fix it
<seb128> it behaves the same on xenial
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> so not a new problem in gnome-session or co
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> good to know how it started :)
<didrocks> so, even if we do the correct fix with using the iface
<didrocks> we need to understand 2.
<didrocks> it's not even "you can't execute", it's really "doesn't exist"…
<seb128> easy fix is to delete that code
<didrocks> wait
<seb128> it has always been using the else case
<didrocks> maybe it's really not implemented
<seb128> we could keep doing so
<didrocks> on gnome-session side
<didrocks> and return this error
<didrocks> seb128: agreed
<seb128> those APIs were distro patch added
<seb128> 95_dbus_request_shutdown.patch
<seb128> in the debian dir
<seb128> I wonder if something changed in gnome-session since those were added which make the implementation needing an update
<didrocks> yeah, like it's declared but not wired up to the function
<didrocks> the patch itself isn't enough to see where it's wired up
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> there is a registration
<didrocks> on the g_dbus_interface_skeleton_export
<didrocks> and we don't do that for own methods
<didrocks> our*
<didrocks> so that explains 2.
<didrocks> :q
<didrocks> seb128: gnome-session/gsm-manager.c, line 3208 and so on
<didrocks> anyway, not going to change that, I think we should fallback to the current behavior
<didrocks> (current == until today)
<didrocks> seb128: I would just ditch the broken code in ubiquity
<seb128> +1
<seb128> do you want to mp it?
<didrocks> I can, sure
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> that's one a funny very well intended side-effect :p
<didrocks> unintended*
<didrocks> can't type today…
<seb128> teaching us for changing more than needed :p
<didrocks> but I guess I can press del!
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> there are others import dbus…
<didrocks> I hope we won't have similar issues that we don't notice at first
<didrocks> (most of them are using the single SystemBus, so, should be ok)
<didrocks> should I do the minimal part?
<didrocks> delete the code or just force gnome_session = False?
<didrocks> (so that we fix it later)
<didrocks> depends, if we want to remove the distro-patch anyway… hum
<didrocks> wdyt?
<seb128> I would fix the distro patch
<didrocks> ok, so let's keep the code
<seb128> according to codesearch.debian.net some projects do call to that API
<didrocks> and just force gnome_session=False?
<seb128> +1
<didrocks> with a FIXME
<seb128> with a code comment
<didrocks> doing
<didrocks> sure :p
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> "# FIXME: please ping seb128"
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> PING
<didrocks> jibel: seb128: testing with http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zcgbM59pZQ/
<seb128> didrocks, looks good to me from a reading-the-diff perspective
<didrocks> yeah, let's get it executed
<seb128> didrocks, maybe include a reference to the lp bug?
<didrocks> also ./tests/run-pep8 works :)
<didrocks> I did it in the changelog, can do on the FIXME as well
<seb128> need a full install to test
 * seb128 starts one
<didrocks> seb128: can you do in ubiquity-dm?
<didrocks> testing on live right now
<seb128> k, though it shouldn't have an impact in -dm
<didrocks> shouldn't
<seb128> but best to test, we had enough of uuupso cases this week
<didrocks> but we didn't think about those kind of side-effect :)
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> like the oem config key was THERE on the oem install
<didrocks> and it's checked multiple times in the code :p
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> (install in progress)
<didrocks> Hey Laney! Today is Wednesday and as everyday, we have an ubiquity upload to do!
<Laney> fun
<jibel> didrocks, thx, let me test it too
<didrocks> thanks jibel!
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey
<Nafallo> morning
<Nafallo> or well. late late morning.
<Nafallo> had to take morphine, so feel asleep again for an hour or so.
<didrocks> hey Nafallo
 * willcooke -> train station 
<didrocks> jibel: seb128: Laney: no crash clicking on reboot
<didrocks> do you want me to perform another test?
 * didrocks MP meanwhile
<seb128> beefy machine you have :)
<didrocks> it never had a 32 bits system on it! :)
 * seb128 does get used as "power off" being used in the gnome-shell menu to "disconnect" eth
<seb128> lol
<jibel> huh, kdb selection broken again?!
<seb128> doesn't*
<jibel> to be confirmed ...
<didrocks> oh, didn't notice
<seb128> how so?
<seb128> it picked azerty for me
<seb128> but I didn't try to change it
<didrocks> yeah, same here
<jibel> maybe I did something weird
<didrocks> I selected my language in syslinux though
<seb128> same
<seb128> which was the case which was always working
<seb128> what wasn't was to change in the UI
<didrocks> let me try it in -dm without doing anything at boot
<didrocks> works here
<didrocks> in -dm, picked French
<didrocks> default sectrion in Français/Français (variante obselete)
<didrocks> and typing is azerty
<didrocks> changing selection and back to French layout works
<didrocks> hum, when you don't have an Internet connexion (seems it failed to detect it), the checkbox is grey
<didrocks> for updates
<didrocks> but selected
<didrocks> which is puzzling
<seb128> we should probably uncheck it before setting it unsensitive
<seb128> should be easy to fix
 * seb128 adds to the list of cleanups
<didrocks> do you want to do more changes? :)
<seb128> that week poking at ubiquity made me want to clean some things at least while I'm looking at it
<seb128> not for release :p
<seb128> but for +1 or .10
<seb128> .1 or .10
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/fix-crash-on-reboot/+merge/344215
<didrocks> please provide your testing feedback here ^
<seb128> installation is still ongoing but almost there
<jibel> ah what does not work is to select english in ubiquity-dm then boot to the live session and select french
<jibel> "doesn't work" is arguable
<didrocks> ah…
<Laney> anywayssssssssssss
<Laney> this RequestReboot thing got broken basically?
<didrocks> was never working rather :p
<didrocks> 1. the code was never executed as lacking correct DBUS_ address
<didrocks> 2. now that it executes, the code is broken in ubiquity: you don't call a method on a dbus proxy, but need using the interface
<didrocks> 3. the RequestReboot() and RequestShutdown() are broken (not wired up) in gnome-session
<didrocks> unsure since then those methods don't work
<Laney> ok, well these days you can use logind for that anyway
<Laney> so don't need to fix 3
<Laney> (and that's on the system bus ^_^)
<seb128> Laney, we should, codesearch.debian shows that there are a bunch of users of that API
<seb128> and there might be third party code/admin scripts
<seb128> we should fix/get those commited upstream imho
<Laney> how can things be using it in debian?
<seb128> Laney, https://sources.debian.org/src/italc/1:3.0.3+dfsg1-3/ica/src/LocalSystemIca.cpp/?hl=193#L193
<Laney> the patch isn't there
<seb128> Laney, I'm unsure what type of answer you want from me?
<seb128> right
<seb128> but it exists in Ubuntu and maybe it's enough for some upstream to have started using it?
<seb128> well I don't know
<Laney> ah whatever, if you want to fix it just do it
<seb128> it's probably not important, i'm trying to see if upstream maybe wants it
<seb128> I would feel better not removing an API that existed if it's easy to keep for compatibility reasons
<seb128> but no big deal either way
<Laney> didrocks: any reason to keep the code rather than just adding an XXX: this should use logind comment?
<Laney> doesn't *really* matter, but we could avoid a bit of dbus traffic
<didrocks> Laney: we decided to restore it, but we can later rather switch to logind
<didrocks> Laney: I don't think that matters, whoever is going to change it afterwards will pick the best decision IMHO
<Laney> but now we're doing a GetNameOwner that we ignore the result of
<seb128> we have a mp ready/up for merging/tested in live and -dm mode
<seb128> so depends how much you want to delay landing/respin I guess
<didrocks> yeah
<Laney> :/
<seb128> either way it doesn't matter much
<Laney> this isn't a nice way to approach reviews
<seb128> ?
<seb128> that was stating the situation
<seb128> we can tweak/restest which delays a bit
<seb128> or we can merge than, land and line up another mp to be merged directly on friday
<seb128> it's up to you as a r-t member to tell us what is best from those who handle the isos respsins perspective
<seb128> I don't think anyone is being unreasonable?
<Laney> ok it sounded like you were saying "ship this thing, making us change it is busy work"
<seb128> no, sorry it sounded like that
<seb128> I'm fine doing the change, now or post respin/release is your call
<jibel> I don't mind retesting if you change it now. It'd delay the merge by 1h or so
<seb128> right, same
<seb128> time to write the change and retest should burn 1 or 2 hours
<seb128> so r-t call
<seb128> I'm moving location, back in 7-8 minutes
<jibel> didrocks, can you update your mp to drop the broken code completely? I don't think 1h or 2 impacts the release much
<didrocks> ok, we decided against it to revive it later on, but fine…
<didrocks> I don't see what it gives us TBH
<didrocks> but meh
<didrocks> ok, removing the dbus import completely thus
<didrocks> Laney: jibel: pushed to lp:~didrocks/ubiquity/fix-crash-on-reboot, need retesting
<jibel> thanks, retesting
<didrocks> doing it on live
<didrocks> Laney: helping as well retesting?
<seb128> (back)
<didrocks> seb128: so, pushed code removal, need retesting, jibel is doing it, I'm doing on the live and ask Laney for helping as well
<seb128> didrocks, sounds good, thanks
<seb128> that way everyone is happy :)
<Laney> thx
<didrocks> and ubiquity crashed…
<seb128> one change too much?
<didrocks> well, I removed the unused now dbus import
<seb128> just delete the
<seb128>         try:
<seb128>             session = dbus.Bus.get_session()
<seb128>             gnome_session = session.name_has_owner('org.gnome.SessionManager')
<didrocks> because I'm sure then someone will come and say "we import something not used in that file"
<didrocks> maybe the mainloop binding was only done by that file
<seb128> from dbus.mainloop.glib import DBusGMainLoop is the mainloop one
<seb128> what's the error?
<didrocks> I don't have a traceback
<didrocks> just a regular segfault
<seb128> journal?
<didrocks> so, let's readd the mainloop
<jibel> didrocks, when did it crahs?
<didrocks> jibel: after partionning
<Trevinho> oh hey guys
<didrocks> not for you?
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<jibel> be patient, the iso is still building ...
<didrocks> jibel: well, I can reliably crash it
<didrocks> anyway, I'm readding the mainloop, if someone then wants to do that in the correct file calling dbus, he can, ensuring there is no impact on flavors
<seb128> nothing in the journal?
<didrocks> avril 25 11:16:55 ubuntu kernel: traps: ubiquity[8130] trap int3 ip:7f30e9c67c41 sp:7fff937d7f20 error
<seb128> right, let's stick to the minimum
<seb128> delete try: snippet
<didrocks> the minimum would be to not remove the call
<seb128> to remove the get_session
<didrocks> but meh
<seb128> well, removing that call makes L_aney happy
<seb128> and shouldn't create an issue?
<didrocks> will see
<seb128> what did you delete exactly in the buggy version?
<seb128> just the import dbus?
<seb128> or also the DBusGMainLoop bits?
<didrocks> well, you need to delete as it's from the dbus import
<didrocks> I guess that binding shouldbe done where dbus is called
<didrocks> which it isn't anymore on that file
<seb128> k, I guess that's needed
<seb128> too much change indeed
<didrocks> but as said, that's enough for me, let's readd it
<seb128> let's stick to the minimal bits
<seb128> right
<seb128> we can do better cleanups next cycle
<didrocks> if r-t wants to argue that's an uneeded import, they will figure out where adding it back
<seb128> "we" being whoever works on the installer
<didrocks> well
<seb128> I don't think it's going to be an issue
<seb128> let's just do that
<didrocks> there are 23 FIXME in the installer
<seb128> seems it's a middle ground that makes everyone happy
<didrocks> pushed a new rev
<didrocks> please test
 * didrocks does as well
<Laney> don't see it
<Laney> to be clear, I didn't say that having a FIXME is bad, in fact I said "rather than just adding an XXX: this should use logind comment"
<didrocks> Laney: refresh
<didrocks> at least, we won't have divergent code path anymore, just one
<Laney> thx
<Trevinho> seb128: good... Sorry, speaking with Jonas, as we were discussing about one crash fix, and we just landed it :)
<Trevinho> seb128: so far I think the shell reports are basically reduced to low volumes on e.u.c
<didrocks> what? another ubiquity crash…
<didrocks> with http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D7VnTnTqHM/
<didrocks> nice, unpacking and apport-unpack crashes
<seb128> Trevinho, great work Marco!
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> didrocks, code diff looks fine, I'm unsure
<didrocks> I don't know as well
<seb128> jibel, Laney, can you test didrocks change and see if it creates issues for you as well?
<didrocks> ok, at least, there is the previous rev which was tested and working
<didrocks> not sure about that one, I'll let you test as it's obviously crashing here
<seb128> I need to step out again for early lunch today, I'm back around 1pm and can help again then
<didrocks> me too
<seb128> k, so let's call that an early french lunch
<seb128> hopefully Laney is able to test by the time we are back
<seb128> bbiab
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> bbl! ++
<Laney> yes I'm checking it, no worries
<willcooke> train wifi = 15 kbps
<willcooke> seb128, I'm seeing g-i-s segfault when I use the quit menu suddenly.  Could be related to slow network
<willcooke> Will test more in the office
<Mirv> ah, here's where the fix is happening
<jibel> seb128, on it. I removed the dbus import to make pep8 happy
<Laney> jibel: nein
<Laney> they were worried that's required for some reason
<Laney> I'll add an assert to shut pyflakes up
<jibel> ok
<Laney> ok we just did a live and a DM install, no crash
<Laney> going to merge/upload
<jibel> same here
<jibel> no crash
<Laney> ♥
<Laney> adam's approving it
<popey> didrocks: https://twitter.com/itsfoss2/status/989076064734457857
<popey> is this known?
<willcooke> Works here
<willcooke> ah, suggestion on that tweet that it's people upgrading from 16.04
<willcooke> which, erm, does not compute
<seb128> Laney, jibel, great, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, didrocks, btw I wonder if the fact that we go through that "hackish" reboot of killing xorg and doing a "sudo reboot" could be on of the reason reboot is not reliable, it might be better/resolve those issues once we use the proper logind API (but for .1 at this point)
<willcooke> xnox is looking at my test machine right now to see why the live session isnt rebooting
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> there is an issue there for sure
<seb128> but it doesn't help we do things the hackish way, our issue from the morning is that we discovered that the "proper way" has never been working
<seb128> fixing the env issues for gsettings/screen reader made it success to contact the session service and start using the "better codepath" which turned out to be buggy
<seb128> popey, not a known issue afaik and a tweet is not a proper bug report, we can't do much from that
<kenvandine> yeah, the tweet doesn't actually say what doesn't work
<seb128> my bet is that it's rather something like https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/227
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 227 in gnome-shell "Login fails when preceded by incorrect password" (comments: 9) [Opened]
<ubot5`> Error: Gnome bug 227 could not be found
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ didn't you teach the bot about those?
<seb128> "Login fails when preceded by incorrect password"
<didrocks> popey: it works hereon 18.04, lack details? I don't see anything wrong on the screenshot. Snaps app will be transparent, but I think you saw that one on the forum (and due to snapd not having proper theme support)
<willcooke> @ tweet - I replied and asked for more info
<ubot5-ng> willcooke: Error: "tweet" is not a valid command.
<didrocks> keep me posted
<seb128> kenvandine, did you get any news from jamesh about those gnome-software segfaults bugs?
<kenvandine> no...
<seb128> :(
<popey> didrocks: seb128 i have just uprgaded a vm from 16.04 to 18.04 and install the theme snap then logged out/in and it works, and the original session works too
<seb128> good!
<didrocks> phew ;)
<willcooke> thanks popey
<kenvandine> didrocks, GTK_THEME=Communitheme /snap/bin/gedit
<kenvandine> didrocks, seems like i'm just getting Adwaita?
<kenvandine> do i have to login with the communitheme session?
<didrocks> kenvandine: you have to login with communitheme session
<didrocks> it's in a snap path, not a standard one :)
<didrocks> as snapd doesn't have theme support for the platform
<kenvandine> didrocks, even with the interface connected?
<kenvandine> with gtk-common-themes
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah, indeed, shouldn't be relevant. hum, I don't know oh you implemented the theme plug, maybe a bug in it?
<didrocks> try with another theme shipped by gtk-common-themes, maybe?
<kenvandine> other themes work
<didrocks> weird, do you have any log/strace ?
<didrocks> I don't see why this would be any different
<seb128> look if the theme is available under /usr/share/themes/<name> in the snap env?
<didrocks> yep
<kenvandine> oh, it's working for themes provided by the platform snap :)
<kenvandine>     target: $SNAP/share/themes
<kenvandine> perhaps the target should be $SNAP/usr/share/themes
<didrocks> ah, so not with the ones from gtk-common-themes?
<kenvandine> it's in both :)
<didrocks> I guess you will remove the ones from the platform snap soon and only rely on gtk-common-themes?
<kenvandine> if i choose EvoPop it doesn't work either
<didrocks> ok, at least, that explains the difference on behavior :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i won't remove it from gnome-3-26-1604
<kenvandine> but maybe 1804
<didrocks> yeah
<kenvandine> ok, changing the target fixed it
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you plan to do a post on community.ubuntu.com once published post-release with some examples on how to install/connect manually until we get autodownload support?
<willcooke> didrocks, what's a good screenshot to show off spice vd agent?
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'd rather just get the auto-connect ack'd before releasing these to stable
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, then you only publish the installation instruction
<didrocks> willcooke: not sure to get you, spice vdagent is nothing graphical…
<didrocks> upstream homepage is https://www.spice-space.org/
<willcooke> re: communitheme "bug":  """I used fresh installations in dual boot with Win 10. Installed communitheme snap apps. Restarted and at login when Comunnitheme session is selected, and login is presses, it stucks there."""
<seb128> would need to report a bug with the journal log
<seb128> it could be https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/227
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 227 in gnome-shell "Login fails when preceded by incorrect password" (comments: 9) [Opened]
<ubot5`> Error: Gnome bug 227 could not be found
<seb128> you can ask if it does it after a first login on reboot
<willcooke> seb128, done
<sil2100> tkamppeter: hey! Is LP: #1721839 still an issue on bionic?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1721839 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[REGRESSION] Services asked for by UDEV do not get triggered" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721839
<ads20000> kenvandine: I can only see up to 13:00 but on lack of autodownload for the gnome content snap, we could get autoconnect but aiui autodownload still isn't a thing? So people need to know to install the relevant GNOME content snap when they install a GNOME app snap?
<ads20000> Since they won't have the GNOME content snap if upgrading from an earlier release?
<kenvandine> ads20000, that's for the refresh case
<kenvandine> for install it will auto-download
<ads20000> Oh nice I didn't know that was a thing
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> but it doesn't work for refresh
<ads20000> I'm guessing the snapd team are on it?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> Laney, thanks for debugging that g-s not starting after a wrong login issue
<ads20000> Yes thank you!!! <3
<willcooke> anyone got any thunderbolt devices to show bolt doing its thing?
<jbicha> willcooke: we didn't land the gnome-control-center GUI yet so there's not a lot to see
<jbicha> I think I very briefly see the activity indicator when logging in. I believe my computer support Thunderbolt but I don't have any devices to plug in
<jbicha> see also https://christian.kellner.me/2018/04/23/the-state-of-thunderbolt-3-in-fedora-28/
<willcooke> thanks jbicha, I'll leave that for now then
<seb128> jbicha, the panel is not needed, the important part is that the shell prompt you to auth the device so it can be used
<seb128> the panel only let you revisit those permissions later
<seb128> which you can do from the cli
<Laney> seb128: np, didn't really understand it tho but maybe Ray will get a clue from the log
<seb128> Laney, right, he seemed interested so it's good that we provide at least the info he asked for
<jbicha> willcooke: feel free to crop https://bicha.net/i/bionic-bolt.png
<seb128> jbicha, so you are not getting the auth prompt?
<seb128> that's the important part :/
<jbicha> seb128: unless you guys want me to go to the store and buy a device…
<seb128> jbicha, k, you mean you didn't actual test it with a device, that makes sense :)
<seb128> ah you said that earlier :/
<seb128> sorry I didn't read/register that part
<jbicha> np :)
<seb128> hum, we still get some reports of the gnome-menus/trigger loop issue :/
<jibel> seb128, bug # ?
<seb128> jibel, bug #1766890
<ubot5`> bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766890
<seb128> we have some others like bug #1764078 but they seems 17.10 issues
<ubot5`> bug 1764078 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764078
<seb128> yeah, the other ones in the list are 17.10
<jibel> I didn't find a way to reproduce it anymore
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<Laney> bye seb128!
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<didrocks> same seb128
<Trevinho> Morning
<ads20000> I think I just triggered bug 1766137 by logging out, changing the session to Ubuntu with communitheme snap (non-Wayland), then logging in again (without an incorrect password). Idk if that's reproducible though
<ubot5`> bug 1766137 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[regression] Password accepted but login fails (blank purple screen and mouse pointer only)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766137
<kenvandine> jdstrand, did you see the auto-connect request for themes?  https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/auto-connection-of-gtk3-themes-icon-themes-and-sound-themes-interfaces/5118
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I did and will circle back around to it. note, there is a one week voting period so it isn't late yet
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thx
<kenvandine> jdstrand, any way we can fast track that?  i've gotten updates to all the gnome snaps in candidate that add those and it would be nice if users installing those snaps on their shiny new 18.04 install get them connected
<jbicha> willcooke: I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Desktop do we still have an issue with the User panel in Settings being slow sometimes?
<willcooke> jbicha, lemme check, but I think that's fine now
<willcooke> bah, machine test b0rked
<willcooke> yeah, I'm sure it's fixed
<willcooke> It works on my 17.10 machine, and it didnt used to
<willcooke> I think that can be dropped
<willcooke> gotta go and check in
<willcooke> bbl
<jdstrand> kenvandine: done
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-26
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thx
<didrocks> good morning
<c-lobrano> Morning all :)
<didrocks> good morning c-lobrano!
<didrocks> Happy release day to everyone :)
<duflu> Hi didrocks, c-lobrano
<didrocks> afternoon duflu
<jibel> morning everyone
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning jibel
 * Trevinho waves happy release day to you too didrocks 
<didrocks> Trevinho: ;)
 * ogra_` notes desktop team doesnt party ... 
<didrocks> do you ogra_`? :)
<ogra_`> sure, i *am* in #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<Trevinho> it's actually perfect time here for partying... Beer's up! :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> re didrocks
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> how are things?
<duflu> seb128, going well. You?
<seb128> I'm fine, thanks
<seb128> did you have a good day off?
<duflu> seb128, yes, turned out I needed it. Woke up far too early and then took a long time to catch up on sleep. And then home duties...
<seb128> sounds like useful rather than fun, still something
<seb128> kenvandine, eog snap upload failed to the store because of externals symlink in the documentation, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s9n78D3phb/
<seb128> kenvandine, gnome-recipies hit build failures as well
<seb128> "Invalid kwargs for option "autoar": "default""
<seb128> kenvandine, those are from the desktop list moderation queue, error emails go there it seems
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<duflu> hey Laney
<Laney> sup homies
<duflu> Today you get a harmony
<Laney> laaaaaaaaaaaa
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> jibel, sorry late to the party,what's the problem?
<jibel> willcooke, 2 testers reported this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sZykyz5BVg/ on 3 flavours including Ubuntu then the live session doesn't start properly
<jibel> some permission denied error
<willcooke> what's user 999, is that the live user
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it basically means something is writting to gsettings as root
<seb128> which leads to the file on disk to have the wrong owner
<willcooke> ibus related?
<jibel> willcooke, bug 1767067
<ubot5`> bug 1767067 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Live]Wrong Permission in live mode." [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767067
<willcooke> Ohhhhhh
<willcooke> The one where you get a login screen instead of direct in to the live session.  Man, I saw that the other day but I thought it was me
<willcooke> so that has existed since at least, erm, Tuesday I think
<jibel> seb128, I reproduced the bug, any info that would help?
<willcooke> seb128, did the work to change to g-i-s to stop it running again if someone quits it happen?
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, it's there, https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup/merge_requests/1 but didn't uploaded yet
<ubot5-ng`> Ubuntu bug (Merge request) 1 in gnome-initial-setup "Ensure stamp file if the user quit the wizard" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<willcooke> seb128, ack, thx
<jibel> at-spi is owned by gdm and tried to write to ubuntu's dconf
<seb128> jibel, unsure, maybe when it started
<willcooke> hey duflu, how was Anzac day?  Is it a sombre day or more of a celebration?
<duflu> willcooke, both (on average across the population)
<duflu> willcooke, especially this year - 100 year anniversary of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villers-Bretonneux#First_World_War
<tseliot> mvo: hey, I've just included your changes in my MP for software-properties https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/software-properties/software-properties/+merge/343882
<mvo> tseliot: ta
<tseliot> :)
<tseliot> mvo, seb128: how do I proceed with the upload, now that the MP is approved?
<jbicha> Wimpress: hmm, I can't duplicate Ctrl+Alt+T to start a terminal in ubuiquity's Install mode with regular Ubuntu bionic
<Wimpress> jbicha: Correct. It an Ubuntu MATE thing.
<jbicha> oh ok
<Wimpress> Which I'm totally fine with right now :-)
<jbicha> sounds like a bug but ok for now :)
<kenvandine> seb128, ah... i fixed eog last night, so should be good
<seb128> k
<seb128> Wimpress, is that a bug?
<Wimpress> Technically, yes.
<Wimpress> I know why. It's fine.
<Wimpress> I'm in no hurray to fix it.
<jbicha> hurray!
<seb128> well ubiquity specifically disable that keybinding unless UBIQUITY_DEBUG is set in the env
<kenvandine> Anyone remember the bug with keys repeating?  I updated to bionic earlier this week and now I often end up with key repeats.
<seb128> wayland or xorg?
<kenvandine> xorg
<seb128> in the session?
<seb128> in apps or shell elements?
<kenvandine> apps
<kenvandine> firefox, gedit, terminal
<kenvandine> hexchat
<seb128> weird
<seb128> didrocks mentioned that as well
<didrocks> I wasn't crazy thus
<seb128> would be interesting to know if that happens under non GNOME
<didrocks> but didn't get that "often", like 3 times in weeks
<seb128> like xfce
<kenvandine> it comes and goes for me
<kenvandine> a few hours ago it was terrible
<seb128> is that when under load?
<kenvandine> don't think so
<kenvandine> right now it's ok
<kenvandine> it happened off and on yesterday too
<didrocks> ok, I thought it was only under disk load when I noticed it
<kenvandine> i've experienced this a while back in artful
<didrocks> but on artful, you were on wayland, correct?
<kenvandine> no
<didrocks> ah…
<kenvandine> well, at one point i was
<kenvandine> maybe that was when i saw it
<kenvandine> i don't recall, i just remember it was a known bug and it was fixed :)
<kenvandine> before artful was released
<seb128> that's a known issue underl wayland
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> maybe that was the fix... switch to Xorg :)
<seb128> under xorg the server is handling the repeat
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu
<kenvandine> XDG_SESSION_TYPE=x11
<kenvandine> maybe there is IO load when it happens
<kenvandine> next time i see it i'll check
<ricotz> hi, is it still possible to sync the universe packages "synapse" from debian?
<ricotz> jbicha, hi ^
<jbicha> maybe
<ricotz> it is a bug fix only release
<ricotz> http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/s/synapse/synapse_0.2.99.4-1_changelog
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synapse/0.2.99.4-1
<ricotz> jbicha, thank you
<Trevinho> Morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<didrocks> morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> seb128: hey seb, all good
<seb128> good!
<Trevinho> and didrocks
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-27
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu!
<duflu> It's a new day...
<didrocks> heh, a new area :)
<c-lobrano> good morning! Congratulation for the new LTS ;)
<jibel> Good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> salut didrocks, ça va bien. Après une journée pleine de rebondissements, la release a enfin vu le jour donc tout va bien :)
<didrocks> jibel: ouais, c'était assez épique :)
<didrocks> jibel: si on avait utilisé mon workaround safe de mardi plutôt que "the right thing", ce side effect n'aurait pas eu lieu :/
<jibel> l'essentiel c'est d'avoir release on-time une fois de plus meme si c'était un peu mouvementé
<didrocks> yep ;)
<jibel> looking at incoming bug reports the main problem with the installer is the removal of the big fat warning when doing an efi install with an existing legacy system installed
<jibel> grub crashes
<didrocks> argh
<jibel> and regarding upgrades there is this nasty "triggers looping" bug
<pitti> bonojur tout le monde !
<pitti> congratulations to 18.04 LTS!
<didrocks> yeah, the triggers looping one :/
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti! Danke Schon
<pitti> so, gnome-shell LTS :)
<didrocks> yes! We'll see how that goes :)
<duflu> Morning jibel, pitti
<jibel> Bonjour pitti and duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> congrats on the release everyone!
<didrocks> salut seb128 :) Congrats as well !
<jibel> Salut seb128
<duflu> Morning seb128
<duflu> Odd the number of 16.04 and 17.10 bug reports I've seen today
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> reports from OEM seem to show that bolt is working as it should
<didrocks> nice
<duflu> Is that something holding up the metaphorical structure, or Thunderbolt? :)
<willcooke> they're getting the notifications when the plug a thunderbolt device in
<seb128> and the prompt seems to success to auth the device so it can be used
<willcooke> \o/
<zyga> hey
<zyga> does bionic have gnome shell <-> bolt thunderbolt integration?
<zyga> oh
<didrocks> hey zyga! see the discussion we just got :)
<zyga> I see thunderbolt is being discussed :D
<zyga> man so funny
<didrocks> heh
<tjaalton> huh, win+arrow changed the tty, not the window location
<tjaalton> wth
<zyga> do we plan to back port bolt 0.3 to bionic?
<seb128> what do you need from it?
<seb128> upstream said there was nothing "important" and that we were fine staying on 0.2
<zyga> I don't know yet, just parity I would say
<seb128> parity with?
<zyga> but if it's just internal refactoring then perhaps not worth it
<zyga> with F28
<seb128> what's the interest?
<zyga> though it would be nice to have LTS-ish release
<seb128> newest isn't always better or more stable
<seb128> that component is really young
<zyga> that true but I don't know if 0.2 will be maintained over time
<seb128> I expect quite some changes
<zyga> so probably saying on the moving version is better
<zyga> but maybe not, just curious
<seb128> you seem interested
<zyga> now that I have a thunderbolt port :)
<seb128> want to become the maintainer in Ubuntu?
<seb128> :)
<zyga> I don't know what kind of work that is coupled with TBH
<zyga> I can help with testing for sure, I have some hardware and I'm genuinely interested in the technology
<willcooke> its a trap
<seb128> willcooke, shush :p
<zyga> oh noes, the death start is operational ;D
<seb128> zyga, joke aside, 0.3 was just too close from release and I talked to upstream and he said there was no strong reason that we needed to update
<zyga> seb128: understood, thank you :)
<seb128> but that component is new and changing
<seb128> and it's hardware enablement
<willcooke> we will be adding new a new settings panel to B though
<seb128> so I expect we are going to SRU new versions
<willcooke> for TB
<seb128> and add the control panel for LTS .1
<jbicha> zyga: want to become the maintainer in Debian? ;)
<jbicha> good morning
<zyga> jbicha: good morning
<zyga> jbicha: I suppose I can co maintain it there, sure
<seb128> trolling doesn't work on him :p
<seb128> even on a friday!
<zyga> I'm really interested
<willcooke> morning jbicha
<jbicha> zyga: I guess https://salsa.debian.org/freedesktop-team/ would be a good place for it
<seb128> zyga, anyway we welcome testing & feedback in any case
<seb128> so let us know if/how it works for you
<zyga> I'm trying right now
<zyga> is bolt responsible for anything thunderbolt or just certain kinds of devices
<zyga> for instance TB3/USB adapter seems to be transparent, probably just using usb mode of usb-c
<zyga> I need to try with an ethernet adapter next
<jbicha> zyga: we appreciate the testing. I don't think any Desktop team members have thunderbolt devices yet
<zyga> jbicha: I wonder if it depends on apple vs non-apple
<zyga> I have a thinkpad with a single TB3/usb-c port
<zyga> I just purchased some adapters, I will have them next wee
<zyga> week
<willcooke> zyga, are you in Berlin next week at the product sprint?
<zyga> no, sadly not
<zyga> I could drive over if you need me to :)
<zyga> (well, on the train)
<zyga> mvo will be there
<zyga> why do you ask? could I help somehow?
<willcooke> zyga, nah s'fine - was looking to play with some TB hardware :)
<zyga> I had it the last time in Budapest :)
<willcooke> we didnt have bolt MIRed at that point
<willcooke> I think
<zyga> ah I see
<zyga> I didn't know about it before I read F28 release news
<andyrock> good morning!
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> hey seb128! fine you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<andyrock> checking errors.ubuntu.com
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> enjoy my day off by chatting with nice desktop people about the new Ubuntu :)
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> andyrock: you can see how seb is totally off ;)
<andyrock> lol
<duflu> andyrock, I think it's too early to check the error stats. It takes a week or two for most people to upgrade
<jbicha> in other news, Fedora 28 will release in a few days, on time for once: https://lists.fedoraproject.org/archives/list/devel@lists.fedoraproject.org/message/UDWYTL2WYIU7P6UPQUGWNNQQZ3WLZ6HL/
<duflu> Also morning andyrock
<willcooke> is that xorg issue someting we should flag up right away?
<duflu> willcooke, which issue?
<willcooke> oh, ignore
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> hm
<willcooke> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/4de849dfec89af168af9cda3318221a2a654e530
<didrocks> zyga: hey, does is make sense for my classic snap to try using ld-linux from the core snap?
<didrocks> zyga: lead myself to a segfault
<zyga> yes, it should
<didrocks> zyga: I think there is a bionic vs xenial issue though…
<didrocks> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<didrocks> 0x00007ffff7dda949 in ?? () from /snap/core/current/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<didrocks> in gdb
<didrocks> for a go program
<duflu> willcooke, yeah I was thinking about that bug again recently, as it happens.
<duflu> I've been frustrated at how non-obvious and hard it is to just launch 'Xorg'
<duflu> Turns out you need to tell it the current VT:  Xorg :0 vt4
<duflu> Happy release weekend peoples
 * duflu shuts down
<didrocks> see you duflu!
<willcooke> brb
<Laney> moin
<ads20000> willcooke: the link to the communitheme snap in your bionic insights article is wrong
<ads20000> it points to https://communitheme rather than snap://communitheme :)
<Laney> EPIC FAIL
<willcooke> stupid wordpress
<marathone> Congratulations to the Desktop Team!
<acheronuk> hi. is intended to still have "update-manager -cd" and "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in the release notes?
<marathone> !isitout
<ubot5> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<willcooke> acheronuk, ah, good spot.  Thanks
<acheronuk> np
 * willcooke heads home
<willcooke> "see" you next week on IRC
<acheronuk> hmmmm. willcooke's edit lock on the releasenotes wiki page expired. maybe went home without making any change?
<acheronuk> I would just remove the -d if that is what you want, but not sure if it's intended to put some explanation in it's place that upgrades are not turned on in the meta just yet?
<jbicha> acheronuk: the -d is still needed until http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release is updated
<acheronuk> jbicha: that was why I asked if it was intentional. i.e. that you wanted the instructions in the main notes to force upgrades now, even though the meta is not updated
<acheronuk> so all is good if that is what you want :)
<jbicha> acheronuk: unless you want to add an explanation of why the "-d" is needed for the next few days…
<mgedmin> that would be very welcome; I _always_ get confused the first day after a release, before the meta-release gets updated
<jbicha> mgedmin: do you have wiki write access? I guess a note would be good since all of these third party sites will post instructions using " -d" and that will be Fun when we open up Chaotic Chameleon for updates
<mgedmin> I doubt I have access
 * mgedmin is currently recovering from a failed 17.10 -> 18.04 upgrade
<Laney> umm, no, we should just be advising people to wait until it's turned on
<jbicha> ok, let me do that…
<Laney> the reason there's a little delay is to give a chance to shake out upgrade bugs if there are any
<Laney> thx!
<mpt> didrocks, jbicha: How do I re-run gnome-initial-setup if it’s already run? (Typing “gnome-initial-setup” at the terminal claims it’s not found, but trying to install it says it’s already manually installed.)
<jbicha> 2 ways:
<jbicha> /usr/lib/gnome-initial-setup/gnome-initial-setup --existing-user
<didrocks> mpt: you need to run /usr/lib/gnome-initial-setup/gnome-initial-setup --existing-use, but it have a missing lib that way
<jbicha> or just rm   ~/.config/gnome-initial-setup-done
<didrocks> ah no, it should be fine in your system
<didrocks> mpt: if you remove the file jbicha points at, you need to logout/login again
<jbicha> didrocks: no you don't :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> you mean i just have to remove the file and the autostart will kick in?
<jbicha> yes :|
<mpt> Ask two people, get three answers :-D
<didrocks> waow, didn't know the check was done regularly in Application phase
<didrocks> mpt: because we love you :)
<jbicha> you have to log out for the first time if gnome-initial-setup wasn't installed before, see LP: #1697769 for the similar tracker issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1697769 in tracker (Ubuntu) "tracker doesn't automatically start when installed until after log out and log in" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697769
<mpt> Hmm, so the window is not closable, minimizable, or unmaximizable, but you can drag it away from the top bar, which makes it 242*56 pixels. That’s interesting behavior.
<jbicha> if you have a big enough screen, it's not maximized
<jbicha> but in that case, it's not movable either!
<didrocks> have a good week-end everyone!
<fuzzylaw> Hey guys, How do I enable workspace isolation in ubuntu 18.04?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-04-29
<specialtr4> TESTING TESTING
<specialtr4> ESTING TESTING ESTING TESTING
<specialtr4> TESTING TESTING
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-22
<willcooke> morning all
<jibel> hi all
<pieq> hey willcooke, jibel ;)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Easter
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<jibel> Hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<kenvandine> Trevinho: hey, have you seen https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1084
<gitbot> GNOME issue 1084 in gnome-shell "Backgrounds selected from "Pictures" become completely black after sleep (Nvidia)" [Opened]
<kenvandine> not sure if there's an LP bug for that anywhere
<Trevinho> kenvandine: mhmh... Not seen. Guess a classic redraw in the extension is needed as it already happens.
<Trevinho> But today I'm out so I'll look next days (tomorrow I'm out too)
<kenvandine> Trevinho: thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-23
<willcooke> Good morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> !?
<willcooke> morning duflu, how goes?
<duflu> willcooke, not sure yet. The weekend went fast though. How are you?
<sarnold> what an odd time to see a willcooke appear
<willcooke> duflu, heh :)  I'm pretty tired but doing ok.
<willcooke> hi sarnold
<sarnold> good evening or morning or afternoon or whatever it is, willcooke :)
<willcooke> sarnold, I'm visiting the Taipei office this week with jibel
<sarnold> aha!
<willcooke> so it is morning
<jibel> Good morning
<sarnold> good morning jibel :)
<duflu> Hi jibel
<duflu> Or; ni hao, jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<pieq> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey pieq
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<willcooke> afternoon pieq :)
<jibel> hi all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> hey willcooke, oSoMoN, jibel !
<didrocks> willcooke: jibel: good trip?
<pieq> yesterday afternoon, willcooke was in caffeinated zombie mode I think.
<willcooke> much the same now :)
<didrocks> ahah
<jibel> didrocks, trip was long but ok
<pieq> https://framapic.org/tzfyM7ejpZCB/T6PghJhQ3to2.jpg → would anyone here have any idea of what kind of error this is? Friend of mine cannot start her computer.
<jibel> it's a kernel panic, it'd be useful to have the beginning of the trace to know which module
<jibel> and also which release/kernel
<pieq> jibel, OK, that's what I thought. My friend is at work now, she cannot check yet. I'll check with her later. Thanks!
<marcustomlinson> Morning all
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson!
<willcooke> morning marcustomlinson!
<duflu> Morning didrocks and marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, good afternoon duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> moinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<didrocks> morning seb128, Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, didrocks, had a good easter w.e?
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128
<didrocks> seb128: was nice and mostly sunny, thanks! And you?
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128, Laney
<Laney> nice and sunny, went walking in the peak district, did some garden/allotment stuff, went to the pub :>
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, salut! t'as passé de bonnes vacances ?
<duflu> Morning seb128 and Laney
<duflu> and morning oSoMoN
<seb128> didrocks, same, summer was here for a few days :)
<Laney> gone away again now
<Laney> yo duflu
<oSoMoN> seb128, bébé malade, mais à part ça bonnes vacances quand même, complètement déconnecté
<seb128> :-(, j'espère que ca va mieux pour le bébé
<oSoMoN> ça va mieux, elle reprend du poil de la bête :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, bonne nouvelle :-)
<seb128> marcustomlinson, hey, welcome on board! (sorry, looking to IRC log it looks like I joined after you so didn't see you good morning/reply earlier)
<marcustomlinson> :) np. goodmorning seb128
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I sent a team email, Cced you but I don't know if your Canonical email is working yet
<seb128> marcustomlinson, also team meeting today at 1:30pm UTC here, but you probably are aware already :)
<marcustomlinson> yeah I'm aware thanks. Email not yet, my 2FA is broken :/
<seb128> k, well nothing import, just as summary of who is off/when this week, a welcome to you and the meeting reminder
<marcustomlinson> Mailed isd-support@canonical.com, waiting for some help there
<seb128> I can bounce it on another email address if you want
<marcustomlinson> nah should be alright. Hopefully will have this fixed today
<marcustomlinson> (fingers crossed)
<Laney> #canonical-sysadmin probably has people that can help
<Laney> also, hi!
<marcustomlinson> Laney: hi! Thanks I'll jump on there and ask
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 23 13:30:31 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel (out), kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> hey desktopers
<kenvandine> o/
<marcustomlinson> \o
<Laney> greetz
<seb128> k, let's get started
<seb128> first welcome to marcustomlinson who is starting in the team today!
<oSoMoN> o/
<didrocks> welcome back marcustomlinson :)
<marcustomlinson> good to be back :)
<oSoMoN> welcome aboard the desktop ship marcustomlinson :)
<kenvandine> the best team!
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> k, let's started with bugs review
<seb128> oh; and first of course congrats to everyone for the good Disco work :-)
<seb128> no much complains/bugs from what I saw, well done
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> ok, bugs review!
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop entry there
<seb128> unasssigned ones on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #520546 is seeing some activity but seems owned from foundations on other components
<ubot5`> bug 520546 in console-setup (Ubuntu Disco) "Alt+KEY incorrectly behaves like Ctrl+Alt+KEY, and/or unwanted VT switch from Alt+Left/Right" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520546
<didrocks> still the same issue, correct?
<Laney> that is 100% a console-setup bug
<Laney> everything else should be invalid
<seb128> still looking like a console-setup problem
<seb128> Laney, thx for confirming!
<seb128> bug #1726160	
<ubot5`> bug 1726160 in systemd (Ubuntu Cosmic) "On login, display rotates to wrong orientation [HP Pavilion]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726160
<seb128> that one bypassed the process again
<seb128> I need to talk to Daniel about that -:/
<seb128> ah, Daniel found a corresponding commit/fix in systemd
<seb128> I'm marked the iio side invalid, which makes it a foundations problem then
<Laney> not sure if they review tracking/unassigned like we do
<seb128> I don't think they do :-/
<seb128> we should probably delete the bionic line then
<seb128> doing that
<seb128> bug #1746598
<ubot5`> bug 1746598 in libnfs (Ubuntu Cosmic) "[MIR] libnfs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746598
<seb128> I'm going to deal with this one, it's either for Eric or for me to own
<seb128> bug #1792932
<ubot5`> bug 1792932 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Bionic) "Desktop fails to boot in vbox: Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792932
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ can you own that one?
<seb128> (assigning to you)
<seb128> bug #1819615
<ubot5`> bug 1819615 in OEM Priority Project "For additional hardware support, modemmanager needs to be upgraded to 1.10 on Bionic" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819615
<seb128> kenvandine, tkamppeter, one of you should assign himself those lines
<seb128> and that's it for bionic I think
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<tkamppeter> I have contacted sil2100 about this one. He will look into it today for getting the package into -proposed.
<seb128> thx, still the bug needs proper assignee
<seb128> bug #bug #1823650
<ubot5`> bug 1823650 in v4l-utils (Ubuntu) "v4l-utils ftbfs in cosmic" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823650
<seb128> looks like I failed to change the tag after commenting, done now
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same systemd/pavillon one there
<seb128> and console-setup one
<seb128> and bug #1814133
<ubot5`> bug 1814133 in virtualbox-hwe (Ubuntu Cosmic) "update to openjdk 11 in 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814133
<seb128> unsure about that one, I will investigate later and deal with it
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1824874
<ubot5`> bug 1824874 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "undismissable, unclickable authentication dialog left on screen after policykit authentication [pushModal: invocation of begin_modal failed]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824874
<kenvandine> i'll remind jamesh about the keyring bug
<seb128> ths
<seb128> kenvandine, can you also remind him about weekly status update? ;)
<kenvandine> yes :)
<seb128> thx
<seb128> the gnome-shell one, we said we would notfixing it iirc?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> doing that now, there is one duplicate only and until we have steps to work on it or more users hitting it doesn't qualify as rls
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the same console-setup one and that's it
<seb128> and I think that's it for bugs
<seb128> I didn't see anything concerning in the post disco reports
<seb128> bug #1825396 maybe
<ubot5`> bug 1825396 in gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (Ubuntu) ""Open in Terminal" returns "Text ended before matching quote was found for '"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825396
<seb128> Laney, if you could have a look, security was poking at that one
<seb128> let me know if you are too busy and I can probably find someone else
<andyrock> seb128: otherwise I can take a quick look
<andyrock> I've already worked on desktop-icons
<seb128> andyrock, k, check with Laney and sort if out between yourselves
<andyrock> kk thx
<seb128> but it's probably just going to be uploading a patch to the archive so maybe you need an uploader anyway
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> it's supposed to be fixed upstream
<Laney> let me handle it
<seb128> Laney, anything there you wanted to raise?
<seb128> Laney, thx
<seb128> it's start of cycle so I guess proposed-migration is going to be influx for a bit
<Laney> chromium should be looked at
<Laney> dunno about the others yet, see if they're still there next week
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^ chromium I guess is on your list?
<seb128> thx Laney
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: AOB
<seb128> other topics? ;)
<didrocks> nothing for me!
<seb128> I sent an email to my subteam, sharing the same thoughs here
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, chromium on my list
<seb128> but I think this week&next is a good time to do some bugs triages, some rounds of SRU (bionic included if you have backlog for there) and look at reducing technical debt
<seb128> upstream your patches
<seb128> rebase your changes on current git, maybe ping upstream for review
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx
<seb128> oh, also the 19.04 trello board... opening it, kenvandine, jamesh, oSoMoN, robert_ancell, I can see your faces on cards
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i moved a bunch :)
<kenvandine> i'll do some more
<seb128> thx
<seb128> seems we have no other topic?
<seb128> then it's wrap
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 23 13:59:22 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-04-23-13.30.moin.txt
<andyrock> thx!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: the check for updates fix in firefox is fixed in 67 right?
<oSoMoN> it should be, yes
<oSoMoN> I haven't tested the snap from the beta channel, but IIRC it's there
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> seb128: trello is all tidy now :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: got my email sorted out. Mail received :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thx
<seb128> marcustomlinson, great :-)
<seb128> brb
<kenvandine> sil2100: can you please look at bug 1819615 ?  It's been in the queue for quite a while
<ubot5`> bug 1819615 in OEM Priority Project "For additional hardware support, modemmanager needs to be upgraded to 1.10 on Bionic" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819615
<sil2100> kenvandine: tkamppeter already poked me about it in the morning
<kenvandine> sil2100: great
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-24
<willcooke> morning gang
<sarnold> good morning willcooke :)
<willcooke> hi sarnold!
<sarnold> how's taipei treating you? :)
<willcooke> sarnold, it's great!  The view from the office is pretty amazing.  It's hot as balls though, which I'm not used to
<willcooke> it does rain a lot though, and they have good tea
<sarnold> willcooke: I'm sad I didn't make time to get to the office during debconf last year :( I also had crazy heat, I hoped this time of year you might be getting something more pleasant :)
<willcooke> I think it's probably pretty cool compared to high summer, only mid 30s
<sarnold> that still sounds like a lot :)
<willcooke> yeah, it's about 15 too much :)
<sarnold> I got accustomed to leaving a *lot* of time between things so I could go slowly and get lots of water at the destination
<willcooke> hehe
<duflu> Oh, morning willcooke
<jibel> hi all
<willcooke> morning pieq
<pieq> hey willcooke :)
<willcooke> morning duflu, how goes?
<duflu> willcooke, feeling refreshed today. Is Taipei fun? :)
<duflu> Oh, "hot as balls"
<duflu> Another unit of measurement learned from management
<duflu> Morning jibel
<Eickmeyer> willcooke: You're up really early!
<willcooke> Eickmeyer, hey!  I'm in UTC+8 this week
<Eickmeyer> willcooke: Dang! You're 13 hours ahead of me. I'm UTC-7.
<willcooke> oh wait
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> erm
<Eickmeyer> Or is that 15 hours...
<willcooke> timezones are hard
<willcooke> I'm in Taipei, so whatever that is, and you can do the sums XD
<Eickmeyer> willcooke: That's closer to UTC+10.
<duflu> No it is GMT+8
<duflu> same as Hong Kong, Western Australia and much of China
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I just googled that.
<Eickmeyer> Still, 15 hours ahead of me.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, where are you? :)
<Eickmeyer> pieq: near Seattle.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, OK! I live in Taipei, and it's always very hard to compute $MY_LOCAL_TIME - 15 to get the time on the West coast of the US :)
<Eickmeyer> pieq: Hey! Nice! Glad I could help. :)
<pieq> Eickmeyer, and by the way, thanks a lot for the heavy duty stuff you're doing for Ubuntu Studio. I just tried v19.04 yesterday cause a friend of mine would like to start using Linux, but he's a musician, so I think he'd befenit from Ubuntu Studio
<pieq> I'm still debating whether to use Ubuntu 19.04 + ubuntustudio-installer, or go with Ubuntu Studio 19.04 directly. Does ubuntustudio-installer include JACK configuration to re-route PulseAudio through JACK??
<Eickmeyer> pieq: Well, I sure hope he'll benefit. I'm an audio engineer, so I know exactly what it's like to support musicians.
<Eickmeyer> pieq: Yes. Configuration in Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | pieq
<ubot5`> pieq: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> ubuntustudio-controls is a dependency of ubuntustudio-installler.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, oh I see! Thanks.
<pieq> I'm still not sure what to do then :) GNOME is more eye-candy than XFCE, and he will get a brand new laptop, so I know hardware resources is not going to be a problem
<Eickmeyer> Have you /seen/ the default theming in Ubuntu Studio?
<Eickmeyer> Also, I add the compton compositor in lieu of the default Xfce compositor, so I get more eyecandy for myself.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, I tried a live USB yesterday. It's very nice indeed. I guess I'll show both options to my friend and ask him what he prefers
<Eickmeyer> That said, I'm not the greatest fan of Xfce. XD
<Eickmeyer> Yep. Never hurts to have both. :)
<pieq> willcooke, https://blog.delouw.ch/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/mok_enroll0.png → Do you know what happens if you don't "press any key" within the 10 seconds? I mean... the device will start without enrolling the new key, so the modules won't be accepted, but how can you re-run the MOK enrollment process then?
<didrocks> good morning
<willcooke> pieq, sorry, don't know off the top of my head - I'd have to test it.
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<pieq> hey didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<pieq> willcooke, ok, don't bother, I'll try to figure it out
<willcooke> pieq, I'd be interested to know what you find out
<didrocks> hey willcooke, pieq
<duflu> Morning didrocks and oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu, salut didrocks
<willcooke> sil2100, nice work on the dkms bug, thank you!
<sil2100> willcooke: thanks! Too bad the bug was found so late, would have been a nice fix to have on the isos
<duflu> That's odd. I can use bugzilla on project 'gnome-shell' again
<duflu> I guess all it needed was removing the alias from the new gitlab bug watch
<pieq> willcooke, interesting... so if you don't react fast enough to enroll the keys, the system starts, but the nvidia DKMS are not enabled, so you end up in a weird state where "Additional Drivers" thinks you're using nvidia-418, where you can see a nvidia-settings tool and even select the PRIME profile from it, but actually no matter what you select there (nvidia or intel), it's always intel that does the rendering (as seen in glxinfo | grep
<pieq> renderer), and in syslog there are multiple error messages about nvidia
<willcooke> pieq, erk.  Please could you log a bug?  If you re-do the process does it start working?  I should do, but...
<pieq> willcooke, I just tried: (1) enabling nouveau drivers and rebooting, then (2) enabling nvidia-418 → I'm asked to input a password for the MOK key enrollment process, and this time I enroll the key properly and everything works as expected. I'm gonna log a bug
<marcustomlinson> Morning all
<pieq> willcooke, against what component should I file this issue?
<willcooke> morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<willcooke> pieq, not really sure, maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mokutil
<willcooke> pieq, and perhaps nvidia-drivers too?  They can always untag it as needed
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<Laney> ahoy
<oSoMoN> seb128, oui, et toi?
<willcooke> morning seb128 Laney
<seb128> oSoMoN, très bien :)
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
 * pieq se demande combien de francophones il y sur ce channel...
<Laney> NONONO
<oSoMoN> ahoy Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke seb128 pieq oSoMoN didrocks marcustomlinson duflu sil2100 Eickmeyer sarnold
<Laney> #everyonewhospokesincelastnight
<marcustomlinson> haha
<Laney> update-manager just stole focus
<Laney> as I was hitting enter on IRC
<Laney> guess I'm installing updates then ...
<duflu> I suspect Gnome has stealing prevention
<duflu> in theory
<Laney> it sure does
<didrocks> hey Laney! It did the right thing for you :p
<duflu> Morning seb128 and Laney
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> install of updates is a reason worth stealing focus with!
<didrocks> don't tell mpt :p
<willcooke> quittin' time.  Night all
 * willcooke & jibel -> temple 
<duflu> Ooh
<Laney> don't melt
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
<ricotz> could someone pick up https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/seahorse/commit/d40a6c9397d9d9a12b5de514552173252dbe110a
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi
<seb128> hey ricotz
<oSoMoN> ricotz, marcustomlinson joined the desktop team yesterday, and he is going to take over the maintenance of libreoffice packages (both debs and snaps)
<seb128> ricotz, do you know if it's reported on launchpad?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, oh, I see
<ricotz> seb128, I don't think so
<seb128> ricotz, it's probably more for e-serie than a SRU then?
<ricotz> seb128, this is a SRU for sure
<ricotz> 3.32-1 is affected
<Laney> that commit is in 3.32 branch right?
<Laney> any special reason to need it now rather than wait for a release?
<ricotz> I would have assumed there is a 3.32.1 already, but I can ask if there will be one shortly
<Laney> schedule says may 8th for next stable
<ricotz> imo, this bug is kind of a show stopper
<Laney> if you want to prepare the SRU I'll sponsor it
<Laney> properly formatted bug, debdiff
<ricotz> I am going to wait for an upsteam answer regarding a release
<oSoMoN> anyone know how to set/change the bug supervisor for a source package in launchpad?
<seb128> oSoMoN, 'supervisor'?
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, as referred to in https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses#Only_available_to_the_bug_supervisor
<seb128> oSoMoN, I think that's a by-project
<seb128> so for 'Ubuntu'
<seb128> not by source package
<oSoMoN> that makes sense, but marcustomlinson tells me he's not allowed to set the status to triaged for libreoffice bugs (the source package), is he missing a team membership?
<Laney> that's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<marcustomlinson> Should I be part of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<Laney> not for this, you want bug control
<marcustomlinson> ah
<Laney> I guess there might be a case for having ~canonical-desktop-team join that instead of everyone individually
<Laney> but we don't have that atm
<marcustomlinson> who has the powwwwerrrrr?
<Laney> there's a process listed on that wiki page I just linked
<marcustomlinson> oh right, I thought I could just skip that :P
<marcustomlinson> There is a "Requirements for Teams" section seemly around what you suggested Laney
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I pinged Brian in #ubuntu-devel, will see what he says
<Laney> but in the meantime, getting to your 5 bugs shouldn't be hard with oSoMoN's guidance :P
<xnox> hmmmm.... automated iso testing is getting confused by desktop and canary images
<seb128> xnox, how so?
<xnox> i guess by the lack of any built or published =) i guess will check again tomorrow, as i see that canary-image ppa was updated for eoan today
<xnox> it doesn't like empty http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20190424.1/
<seb128> the pending/ points to 24 not 24.1 though
<xnox> yeah
<xnox> no idea where jenkins is picking 24.1 from then.
<andyrock> good morning!
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<seb128> xnox, jibel is probably the one who knows about that best but he's currently in Taipei so probably eod already
<xnox> fair enough. i'll just check that stuff again tomorrow, to see if it gets better with cron
<andyrock> hey seb128! I'm good thanks, enjoying my frappe, you?
<seb128> andyrock, I'm good, enjoying the still nice weather, it's turning into rain later today :-/
<andyrock> seb128: yeah summer is about to end in London too
<andyrock> 26C was too good XD
<seb128> yeah, same as us it seems
<seb128> 10°C less tomorrow
<seb128> even colder for the w.e
<andyrock> saturaday 7C 😭
<seb128> :-(
<andyrock> *saturday
<marcustomlinson> One Scottish paper called it a "blistering heat wave" XD
<seb128> Trevinho;  hey, bug #1825447 stated that our package is made from the wrong branch, worth checking?
<ubot5`> bug 1825447 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "19.04 packaging is from master (or wrong commit) and not ubuntu branch (breaks scroll events)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825447
<Laney> now we're in bugcontrol
<marcustomlinson> \o/
<marcustomlinson> thanks Laney
<Laney> with great power comes great responsibility
<marcustomlinson> yes uncle Ben
<oSoMoN> thanks Laney
<Eickmeyer> Haha, good morning Laney! :)
<Laney> nearly EOD nnow!
<Laney> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOW
<Eickmeyer> Laney: And have a good one!
 * Eickmeyer is at SOD
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-25
<jibel> hi all
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> morning pieq
<willcooke> I took those crimps off your desk and gave them to cwayne
<kenvandine> good morning willcooke and jibel
<willcooke> hi kenvandine, how goes?
<pieq> willcooke, perfect! I forgot to give them back to you yesterday, sorry!
<willcooke> :D
<kenvandine> willcooke: good
<kenvandine> opening up stable/ubuntu-19.10 channels for arm64 snaps for xnox :)
<kenvandine> he's building images
<pieq> jibel, willcooke : Tonghua Night Market. It's all along the Linjiang street, so the easiest way to get there is: https://frama.link/adBP0wkA
<jibel> pieq, thanks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, willcooke
<oSoMoN> everything alright in the East ?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<willcooke> all good here!
<willcooke> jibel is looking for more scary things to eat
<oSoMoN> :)
<jibel> willcooke, https://iot.eclipse.org/resources/iot-developer-survey/iot-developer-survey-2019.pdf
<willcooke> thx
<mpt> Laney, update-manager has explicitly said “I don’t want to be focused” when it opens automatically. Maybe that signal has gotten lost, or maybe Mutter is ignoring it?
<marcustomlinson> morning jibel willcooke kenvandine oSoMoN didrocks
<willcooke> hi marcustomlinson
<jibel> Hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> If you go home without an upset stomach jibel I'll be impressed :P
 * marcustomlinson got an upset stomach just seeing the photos...
<Laney> yo
<marcustomlinson> yo Laney
<willcooke> morining Laney
<didrocks> good morning marcustomlinson, Laney!
<Laney> hi marcustomlinson willcooke didrocks, what's new?
<didrocks> Laney: nothing much, yourself?
<marcustomlinson> this job :P
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<Laney> marcustomlinson: don't worry, soon you'll be old like us
<didrocks> hey seb128
<Laney> didrocks: also not too much
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, Laney
<seb128> lut didrocks
<Laney> clematis looking good this morning #smallthings
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> moin seb128, how's it going?
<seb128> good! we had a nice dinner at the restaurant yesterday evening :-)
<seb128> shame that summer is gone though, that was nice
<Laney> there's always 2020
<marcustomlinson> Scotland's 2018 summer was beautiful. Last year it was a Thursday
<willcooke> :dd
<willcooke> ;DD
<oSoMoN> :)
<GunnarHj> Good morning seb128, Laney! Do any of you have time to review the MP:s at bug #1823778?
<ubot5`> bug 1823778 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Bionic) "Unable to set Serbian as Language" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823778
<Laney> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH thanks, will try to soon
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<seb128> thx laney
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok.
<xnox> didrocks, jibel - can i ask you questions about canary images? =)
<xnox> i see that livefs builds complete, but then nothing gets published.
<xnox> i.e. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20190425.1/
<xnox> in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/eoan/daily-live-20190425.1.log
<xnox> it looks like it is trying things, but then does nothing useful
<xnox> ===== Publishing =====
<xnox> Thu Apr 25 08:17:17 UTC 2019
<xnox> No desktop image for amd64!
<xnox> No images produced!
<xnox> this in turn breaks the CI of regular Ubuntu desktop images. As utah, can't handle empty 25.1 publication
<xnox> can the canary images, somehow not publish into the regular ubuntu desktop location? and not polute the /daily-images location?
<xnox> oh it looks like today CI managed to catch 25 build of desktop https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Eoan/
<xnox> so testing is all good.
<xnox> still interested in canary images, and whether you expect ubuntu-cdimage to actually publish something. Or are you only interested in cronned livefs builds at the moment?
<Laney> there was an MR
<Laney> sil2100 was looking at it and needed to discuss it with vorlon or something
<Laney> IIRC
<sil2100> Yeah, let me poke Steve about that
<sil2100> I'd like his input on how we should proceed
 * sil2100 writes that down not to forget
<xnox> ah, i see.
<xnox> right, cause i looked around on what's deployed, and it didn't look like there were enough pieces to assemble and publish canary
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubuntu-cdimage/support_ubuntu_subproject/+merge/365598
<Laney> Trevinho: if you want to rebase your mutter/shell and prepare SRU bugs I can upload those
<sil2100> xnox: yeah, it's not ready yet, it's running as a subproject now so each build of canary is separate from the ubuntu desktop one so it results in an unnecessary publisher bump
<sil2100> xnox: we could just enable it to publish, but I'm not sure it that's the right way to go
<xnox> ack
<sil2100> xnox: anyway, subprojects were never really supposed to be used for things like these
<xnox> yeah
<xnox> sil2100, wait till i ask for arm64 desktop images ;-)
<sil2100> xnox: if it's a separate image, it should be a separate project most probably ;p
<sil2100> eeek
<xnox> sil2100, or like a subarch.
<xnox> sil2100, canary could be a subarch
<sil2100> Yeah, or that
<sil2100> Would be weird but yeah
<sil2100> At least it would 'work correctly' ;)
<andyrock> Laney: hi! I took a look at https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/824c3c31a0b9558002bb74699b5542c32e7396ad
<andyrock> can it be that during the upgrade from cosmic to disco tracker-store is started before the glib schemas are compiled/installed
<andyrock> ?
<Laney> hi andyrock
<Laney> if something runs it, like via d-bus activation, I guess that could happen
<andyrock> and how can we prevent it? like masking the systemd unit until the schemas are installed
<Laney> it's not considered 'installed' by dpkg until the schemas are compiled
<Laney> but the files are there on the system
<Laney> so you can run it
<Laney> any idea what that thing is?
<andyrock> nope, maybe nautilus but I'm not sure
<andyrock> would it be possible to mask tracker-store.service until the schemas are compiled? Some magic trick in debian/rules
<Laney> not that I know of
 * Laney doesn't have a cool idea right now
<Laney> it's pretty far from the only thing that could go wrong if you use your system while we're in the middle of performing open heart surgery on it
<andyrock> yeah, it's not a big issue because it should be a one time issue but we're going to hit the problem again when people will upgrade from bionic to ff
<andyrock> if the cause is really this
<didrocks> xnox: we asked sil2100 to publish the image, we have a PR which is needed, but maybe not enough and unreviewed for some weeks (the one Laney pointed out). Last I heard it's in foundation's hand :)
<didrocks> so keep us posted, we would really like to have that image published
<xnox> =)
<xnox> har har
<sil2100> didrocks: I disagree that it's unreviewed!
<sil2100> didrocks: but yes, it is not enough
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think this is the exact case subprojects would have some meaning, if we don't want to use them, they should be removed from cdimage and such :)
<didrocks> sil2100: but I still think that the argument is passed to ubuntu-cdimage, to be ignored (this is why the tests were passing), which is a weird implementation IMHO :p
<didrocks> still, there is no course of action hence the "unreviewed" (by the architect)
<didrocks> (I really think that using another project for this, like it used to be for ubuntu-server-live is a hack)
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, actually this was my original understanding of how subprojects should work, but then it turned out it's not - and that actually it's best not to use subprojects if not needed ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: I guess as per Dimitri's proposition, currently we *could* use subarchs for this, even though conceptually that's not the best fi
<sil2100> *fit
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, don't really like this proposal as well (more hacks on hacks :p) but if subproject is going to be decommissioned, turning this in a real project is fine as well
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll let you follow up on this. Hoping that next week we can have daily published images :)
<xnox> is wubi and lupin-casper dead?
<xnox> omg it's still going strong https://github.com/hakuna-m/wubiuefi/releases
<Trevinho> sil2100: hey, would you add eoan to bileto?
<sil2100> Trevinho: sure o/
<sil2100> Wanted to do that yesterday but then... I forgot
<sil2100> ;(
<sil2100> Let me do that after the weekly meeting
<sil2100> Trevinho: eoan's in Bileto now o/
<Trevinho> sil2100: thanks :)
<Trevinho> Laney: I will, but in hols now so, I'll do it next week at this point... I guess there's not too much hurry for it
<Laney> sure, not from me anyway
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-04-26
<willcooke> morning all
<sarnold> hey willcooke :)
<willcooke> hi sarnold, going well?
<sarnold> willcooke: yeah :) great weather today .. somehow it just helped lift everyone's mood all around town
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> niuce
<willcooke> nice
<sarnold> willcooke: and you've chosen a great moment to arrive, and remind me to do my hobbies, it's still light enough outside for a pleasant evening walk :)
<willcooke> sarnold, excellent!  Enjoy the outside :)
<sarnold> willcooke: thanks!
<sarnold> willcooke: how's it going in taipei?
<willcooke> sarnold, it's been a nice week, not too stressful, lots of good ideas to make the desktop experience better for folks who buy a certified laptop but with Windows and then install Ubuntu later, so that they get the same goodness that they would get with the factory Ubuntu image
<willcooke> and I'm starting to head home in a couple of hours :)
<sarnold> willcooke: oh very nice. it's pretty annoying to have to pick a machine with windows pre-installed, even from our hardware partners :(
<willcooke> yeah totally
<sarnold> willcooke: cool cool :) I hope the travel home isn't too bad :)
<willcooke> cheers!
<jibel> Hi all
<duflu> Oh. Morning willcooke, jibel and sarnold
<willcooke> hi duflu
<duflu> I hope it has been a pleasant week
<duflu> modulo jet lag
<jibel> Morning duflu
<duflu> willcooke, jibel, which way did you go? Via Hong Kong, Singapore, other?
<duflu> Or over the arctic
<willcooke> duflu, came here via HK, going home via KL
<willcooke> which adds another 5 hours
<willcooke> but means I can leave in ~ 1 hr
<duflu> Well then /enjoy/
<duflu> as much as possible
<willcooke> Never been to Malaysia before.  Not sure if this really counts
<willcooke> No stamp = didn't happen I guess
<duflu> I've never been there either
<duflu> Was just thinking if you are going via Singapore then there's something new worth seeing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYc9jDuRN4w
<duflu> But you're not :)
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> duflu, just watched that video - wow
<duflu> willcooke, yeah. I remember a few years ago I saw it under construction and just assumed it was another terminal
<willcooke> duflu, would you be able to visit if you went through?  Would you go through immigration?
<willcooke> ah yes you would, so I expect not
<duflu> willcooke, since I've been to Singapore now and want to go again, I would make it a proper visit
<willcooke> :)
<duflu> Probably Hong King too. My only visit to Hong Kong was spent mostly in bed with the flu
<duflu> * Hong Kong
<willcooke> :(
<willcooke> rough
<duflu> To be fair, there was also a typhoon which limited mobility
<willcooke> right, heading to the taxi, then to the airport.  See you all next week
<willcooke> o/
<duflu> \o
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> happy Friday!
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey duflu, morning oSoMoN
<didrocks> happy Friday to you too!
<cpaelzer> hi, was there any change to the default keybindings recently (bionic)
<cpaelzer> I used to move the window tiling left half / right half / full screen with Meta + left/right/up
<cpaelzer> this still works, but in "addition" meta + left and right now also move me from the graphical session to the console
<cpaelzer> like ctrl+alt+F# would do
 * cpaelzer looks for keybinding config ...
<didrocks> probably a console-setup bug, was it in your list of updates and you didn't restart since?
<jamesh> cpaelzer: does it still happen if you reboot?
<cpaelzer> I reboot maybe once a month (=when I travel)
<didrocks> cpaelzer: bug #520546 (owned by foundations)
<ubot5`> bug 520546 in kbd (Ubuntu Eoan) "Alt+KEY incorrectly behaves like Ctrl+Alt+KEY, and/or unwanted VT switch from Alt+Left/Right" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520546
<didrocks> so everytime you update console-setup, this would happen
<didrocks> (as you can see an old bug)
<jamesh> I know at one point snapd was doing something that re-enabled the kernel keybindings on some package upgrades
<cpaelzer> I can try at EOD later today (I'm not good at reatining my work through a reboot)
<didrocks> yeah, no other workaround for now than rebooting, unfortunately :/
<cpaelzer> 2019-04-24 01:00:50 configure console-setup:all 1.178ubuntu2.8 <none>
<jamesh> be careful about copying text to the clipboard
<didrocks> cpaelzer: good candidate :p
<cpaelzer> that would match
<jamesh> having ctrl+C kill the gui session is a pain
<didrocks> yeah, everytime, I have to reboot quickly, can't survive this for long :)
<cpaelzer> Thanks - this really seems to be my issues
<cpaelzer> -s
<cpaelzer> a reboto will fix it then
<cpaelzer> and there is a package in -proposed with a fix
<didrocks> cpaelzer: if it is, please comment, if it's not, just keep us posted :)
<didrocks> yep, I have hopes as well in the -proposed version
<cpaelzer> I will after reboot check that is gone, reinstall what I have to check if I'm affected again and then reboot again to do a proposed update
<cpaelzer> that should help verifying this
<didrocks> excellent!
 * cpaelzer writes a note ...
<marcustomlinson> morning all!
<didrocks> morning marcustomlinson!
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<Laney> OOPS been babysitting autopkgtest stuff
<Laney> hi there
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney :)
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<cpaelzer> jamesh: didrocks: indeed a reboot did help to fix the odd meta key behavior
<cpaelzer> jamesh: didrocks: but I wanted to verify bug 520546 in that regard
<ubot5`> bug 520546 in kbd (Ubuntu Eoan) "Alt+KEY incorrectly behaves like Ctrl+Alt+KEY, and/or unwanted VT switch from Alt+Left/Right" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520546
<cpaelzer> jamesh: didrocks: yet re-installing console-setup and/or keyboard-configuration no more triggers the issue for me
<cpaelzer> with that I'm lacking any proof that I could use to then call the version in proposed good
<cpaelzer> for now I'm happy things work again ...
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-20
<callmepk> Good morning
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<duflu> biab
<jibel> Hi duflu 
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<didrocks> good morning seb128 
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ? passé un bon w.e ?
<duflu> Morning didrocks and seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? had a good w.e?
<duflu> seb128, the rest was excellent but exciting weekends don't tend to happen at the moment. You?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Monday!
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, happy monday! had a good w.e?
<seb128> duflu, nothing really exciting here either but it relaxing at least
<oSoMoN> seb128, salut! a good week-end indeed, and you?
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<seb128> oSoMoN, it was alright :)
<seb128> too much eating & drinking for the level of movement/sport though :-/
<duflu> There's a simple solution to that :)
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, rien d’exceptionnel, et vous ?
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<marcustomlinson> morning jibel duflu didrocks seb128 oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey hey marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> 2 day weekends are lame
<seb128> didrocks, un peu pareil, on ne sort pas trop donc les jours se ressemblent
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> lol
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, I totally agree
<oSoMoN> wow my daughter caught my mouse, clicked once on the launcher and dragged, and BOOM, launcher broken!
<seb128> segfault? stucked in dnd?
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> (only the one icon she dragged actually, the other ones are responsive)
<seb128> :(
<oSoMoN> so it looks like partially stuck in DnD
<seb128> look in the journal for an error I guess
<oSoMoN> yeah, will do that when she lets me :)
<seb128> and maybe try hitting 'esc' on the keyboard
<oSoMoN> tracker-extract is spamming the journal
<marcustomlinson> its amazes me how kids manage to do this
<oSoMoN> I think that means our software is very fragile…
<oSoMoN> not kid-proof
<marcustomlinson> maybe, my son has managed to do some super weird things to my iphone
<marcustomlinson> things I could almost never reproduce :P
<marcustomlinson> I'd rather believe your daughter is a genius than admit this may be a bug ;)
<duflu> Hmm, multimonitor performance doesn't seem very good. Can't remember if that's better or worse than before. I will need to make more time for that this year
<oSoMoN> seb128, nothing in the journal, and the broken launcher icon appears to have fixed itself after my screen locked and I unlocked it
<oSoMoN> in other news, a friend of mine upgraded from 19.04 to 19.10 then 20.04 over the week-end, and he is very pleased with the performance improvements in gnome-shell and friends
<duflu> I'm also a bit frustrated at how much slower the Ubuntu extensions make everything. Will need to find out why that is
<duflu> seb128, is this meant to be "immutable" already? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<duflu> or ever?
<seb128> oSoMoN, nice to read, kudos to duflu for that :)
<seb128> duflu, I can edit that page, are you properly logged in?
<duflu> oSoMoN, seb128, I don't mean to sound negative at the same time. Actually both can be true simultaneously: 20.04 is faster than previous releases, and more work needs to be done
<duflu> seb128, maybe my login is stale, but yes I am logged in
<seb128> duflu, and you don't have the edit action in the top left?
<duflu> seb128, nope
<duflu> I wonder if I fell out of some group
<seb128> maybe it's limited to some members? Laney or Wimpress might know better
<seb128> can you edit other pages?
<duflu> I have had edit access for years till this week
<duflu> Aha! Yes seb128 I just had to log out and in again
<seb128> ok, at least you got it working
<Laney> morning
<marcustomlinson> morning Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<duflu> Perfect timing... Laney do you reckon Ubuntu Server could do with being more concise and more consistently formatted in the release notes?
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? had a good w.e?
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson duflu seb128 
<Laney> duflu: ah thanks for raising that
<Laney> just mentioned it in the virtual release sprint and sil2100 is going to speak to Josh
<Laney> seb128: quite nice, tidied the garden 
<seb128> Laney, nice :)
<Laney> and fiddled with DNS servers
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> nothing too exciting, we did a walk on sunday morning, otherwise mostly stayed out and usually w.e clearning, cooking and played some games
<Laney> :>
<Laney> seb128: steve pinged me about https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871960
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871960 in libgtk3-perl (Ubuntu) "package libpam-modules 1.1.8-3.6ubuntu2.18.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: pre-dependency problem - not installing libpam-modules:amd64" [Critical,New]
<Laney> wonder if anyone could take a look
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I will try to poke, sounds like maybe some Depends not strong enough and mix of versions in the middle of the upgrade?
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers o/
<duflu> Morning Wimpress 
<marcustomlinson> hey Wimpress
<Laney> seb128: could be, sounds a bit hairy to me
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you?
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, can we get https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/pull/1174 merged/upload?
<gitbot> micheleg issue (Pull request) 1174 in dash-to-dock "Fix regression (wrong sign when computing position)." [Open]
<seb128> duflu, thanks for fixing that one!
<duflu> seb128, actually upstream fixed it yesterday :)
<seb128> duflu, ah, nice, maybe we should close the GNOME report?
<duflu> seb128, I keep trying but gitlab has been unresponsive for days
<seb128> :-/
<duflu> which is also good. I can't see what else I need to answer
<duflu> seb128, can you confirm?
<duflu> It only half loads pages
<duflu> If you want a really long time sometimes a page will load
<duflu> If you wait a really long time sometimes a page will load
<seb128> duflu, commenting works fine, I added a comment, I'm not a maintainer/having acl to close it though
<duflu> Hmm
<seb128> loading has no slowness here
<duflu> That's worse news
<duflu> Why is it only me?
<duflu> Did they change gitlab to only work with fast pings? :)
<seb128> did you try if using the VPN makes a difference?
<seb128> who knows, maybe some routing problems or something
<duflu> No, but I am asking Gnome sysadmin now
<bluesabre> kenvandine: So, Eickmeyer tells me you're the one to find for pushing updates to gtk-common-themes... :) Do you mind taking a look at https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gtk-common-themes/-/merge_requests/19 ?
<xclaesse> Window buttons are messed up in gnome settings, when they are put on left as unity used to do: https://ibb.co/tJtqQZG
<xclaesse> (I don't remember if I did the change for left buttons, or if that's still the default on ubuntu)
<seb128> xclaesse, hey, we reverted to button on the right when we switched back to GNOME, so it's your setting. The issue is bug #1873638 ... it shouldn't be something new though? any application using GtkHeaderBar with a split titelbar should have those (we got reports in previous cycle from e.g gedit when enabling a sidebar)
<ubot5> bug 1873638 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Titlebar buttons incorrectly placed when set to appear on the left" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873638
<xclaesse> seb128: thanks for the link. It's not new indeed, I just rarely open an app that has that issue :)
<xclaesse> headerbars are a total mess in GNOME, it's sad
<xclaesse> each app invent their own way of placing their options
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center Sebastien Bacher 156763 * commented merge request !16 * https://deb.li/ij8V0
<Trevinho> Laney: hey, was mentioned last week, but could we move yaru under the desktop umbrella, wouldn't make sense? in any case what would be the procedure?
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center Marco Trevisan 156768 * commented merge request !16 * https://deb.li/VJvD
<seb128> Trevinho, I will handle that, see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/04/17/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t15:00 for discussion
<Trevinho> ah, i searched my logs but only desktop ones :)
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center Marco Trevisan 156788 * commented merge request !16 * https://deb.li/Gxuy
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master Marco Trevisan * [update] merge request !16: debian/patches: Disable dock in all monitors when choosing a specific one * https://deb.li/79V
<Trevinho> seb128: I've dropped the other patch from ^
<Trevinho> no other change was there though, I think was just the patch refreshing showing more context?
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks!
<seb128> Trevinho, you mean by "no other change was there though'?
<kenvandine> bluesabre: looking at it.  The icons add 6M to the snap compressed 
<Trevinho> g-c-c should reorganize the patches using pq features better IMHO though, using context for the ubuntu-only ones so that there's no manual management of debian/patches/series
<Trevinho> seb128: I meant the "keywords" one you mentioned?
<Trevinho> maybe I misuntedstood what you were referring to
<seb128> Trevinho, you are right, my mistake, diff or patches are not easy to read :p
<seb128> or->of
<Trevinho> ah ok :), well gitlab isn't bad at showing them once you only look at the background color other than +/-'s
<seb128> Trevinho, well it can be misleading too, look at https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-control-center/-/merge_requests/16/diffs now
<seb128> +</gresources>
<seb128> just before POTFILES.in
<seb128> in that an addition or a context?
<Trevinho> seb128: I mean you've to look at the side bg-color
<Trevinho> where the lines are...
<Trevinho> if that's white there's no change, if red/green it's the added/removed ones
<seb128> ah
<seb128> right, I never noticed
<seb128> I looked at the selection color
<Trevinho> yeah, diffs of patches isn't great but with that tip should be better
<seb128> indeed, thanks!
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks for uploading the dock fix
<Trevinho> np
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center Sebastien Bacher 156794 * commented merge request !16 * https://deb.li/3XZ3U
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master 64740e9 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/ changelog patches/0008-Allow-tweaking-some-settings-for-Ubuntu-Dock.patch * debian/patches: Disable dock in all monitors when choosing a specific one * https://deb.li/3UJ10
<hellsworth> good morning dekstopers
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN how are you today?
<oSoMoN> not bad, how are you?
<hellsworth> quite good thanks.. just testing a new LO :)
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hiya
<didrocks> hey hellsworth!
<hellsworth> hi there didrocks !
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master Marco Trevisan * [open] merge request !17: ubuntu-panel: Multimonitor fixes and improvements for dock monitor selector * https://deb.li/3wkvn
<Trevinho> seb128: I've moved the 2nd round of fixes for the appearence panel to ^
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<seb128> I will review tomorrow
<seb128> I want another fix from Robert for the livepatch segfault and upload, then I will do a SRU
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah no rush only one that could be confusing is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1873890 but nothing high prio
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1873890 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Appearence pane shows monitors also when they are disabled" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> Trevinho, ack
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, how are you? had a good w.e?
<seb128> kenvandine, I tried thunderbird's snap, it doesn't work with enigmail for me
<seb128> kenvandine, unsure why there is no error on the command line or in the journal... but it doesn't see any key (and I connected to the interface/restarted it)
<Laney> first images are out on the iso tracker now
<Laney> go test
<Trevinho> yay
<Laney> not just randomly, follow a testcase on iso.qa.ubuntu.com and post a result
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> we know there *will* be new images tomorrow (see status post: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-final-release-status-tracking/15366) but it'll be more or less the same as this one for most people
<hellsworth> ricotz: LO 6.4.3 looks good to me but I'd like for you to kind of approve before asking marcustomlinson or oSoMoN to upload: https://launchpad.net/~hellsworth/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice
<ricotz> hellsworth, hey :), looking
<hellsworth> thanks
<ricotz> hellsworth, did you push the packaging branch yet?
<hellsworth> no but i can real quick
<ricotz> please do
<hellsworth> was just working on my fork to keep the main tree clean
<hellsworth> k one sec
<ricotz> or use a temp branch
<hellsworth> ok ubuntu-focal-6.4 is up to date
<hellsworth> i also looked at every patch that went into debian.. and it all looked fine to me
<hellsworth> s/patch/commit
<ricotz> hellsworth, looks good :), just a minor thing, while the stale changelog entry for 1:6.4.2-0ubuntu4 is still there
<ricotz> and try not introduce trailing spaces :)
<ricotz> (in 1:6.4.3-0ubuntu1)
<ricotz> hellsworth, you could merge the last commit into the merge
<ricotz> *you could squash the last commit into the merge
<hellsworth> ok
<hellsworth> ok done
<ricotz> lgmt :)
<ricotz> lgtm
<hellsworth> woot!
<hellsworth> oh i need some autopkgtests run first.. let me get some links together..
<hellsworth> kenvandine: could you please launch some autopkgtests for me?
<hellsworth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yGs4VWJBG2/
<kenvandine> hellsworth: sure
<hellsworth> thanks
<Laney> hellsworth: please include a bug reference when you upload as this is quite likely to be going in as an SRU rather than into focal release
<hellsworth> ah right.. ok thanks Laney 
<Laney> (and hi!)
 * hellsworth waves across the pond
 * Laney shouts really loudly
<Laney> actually I'm off, night night
<hellsworth> :)
<hellsworth> cheers
<ngaio> I guess it is now too late to make any changes to a focal universe package? (sorry if I'm asking in the wrong channel)
 * ricotz wonders about an answer to that :)
<ngaio> I'm asking to see if it would be possible to make a last-minute update
<kenvandine> hellsworth: done
<hellsworth> thanks!
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), I am wondering about that focal-release pocket deadline in case of corresponding vala release for GNOME 3.36.2
<Laney> ricotz: past, expect it to be an SRU now
<ricotz> Laney, ack, thanks
<ngaio> Laney, thank you for the info regarding SRUs (which I'd never heard of). How do I request an SRU for a universe package? I'm an application developer with a package that has a startup crash for some users. I can file a bug against the package;  should I merely subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to it? In case it's not obvious I'm not in MOTU or an Ubuntu member.
<Laney> ngaio: If you can supply a patch, filing a bug and attaching it, then subscribing ubuntu-sponsors ought to be enough
<Laney> #ubuntu-motu is the channel to chat about universe stuff
<ngaio> Laney, thanks! (Will take discussion to motu, sorry to bother folks here)
<Laney> no worries
<bluesabre> kenvandine: much appreciated!
<kenvandine> bluesabre: np
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master Marco Trevisan * [update] merge request !16: debian/patches: Disable dock in all monitors when choosing a specific one * https://deb.li/79V
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center Marco Trevisan 156852 * commented merge request !16 * https://deb.li/iUKUe
<KGB-1> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master Marco Trevisan * [close] merge request !16: debian/patches: Disable dock in all monitors when choosing a specific one * https://deb.li/79V
<KGB-2> mutter tags c4776aa Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.1-3ubuntu3 * Debian release 3.36.1-3ubuntu3 * https://deb.li/HQZ1
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 265a8a9 William Grant debian/ changelog rules * Import Debian changes 3.36.1-3ubuntu3 * https://deb.li/3SboN
<seb128> jdstrand, hey. You might know offhand, but is the gpg-keys snap interface supposed to give access to the private keys from the user? I'm trying with thunderbird, Ken said enigmail was working but it's not anymore. If I snap run --shell thunderbird and gpg --list-secret-keys nothing is listed... is that expected or already buggy? (also no deny/nothing in the journal)
<seb128> jdstrand, kenvandine, it works if I ln -s /home/<username>/.gpg so looks like the only thing missing is that symlink to be created by default, what should be doing it?
<sa-ghosts> I wrote a comment on a bug report 3 or 4 days ago
<sa-ghosts> but it didn't show up
<sa-ghosts> why is that?
<kenvandine> seb128: symlink to what?
<seb128> internet issue on your end? are you sure it correctly submitted?
<seb128> kenvandine, from the snap ~ to the real userdir
<seb128> I did 
<seb128> $ snap run --shell thunderbird
<sa-ghosts> it's okay though because the person who reported the issue noticed the same thing and commented to point it out
<seb128> $ cd
<seb128> $ ls -la
<seb128> and there was a .gupng without secret key
<seb128> removing that and symlink to /home/realuser/.gnupg and enigmail works
<seb128> kenvandine, could be because tb doesn't share userdirs between versions?
<seb128> k, need to step out for a bit, I will read the backlog later
<kenvandine> seb128: i think we'd have to create a command-chain script to add that symlink at startup
<kenvandine> seb128: actually, instead of creating a symlink we need to set some env
<kenvandine> GNUPGHOME=$REALHOME/.gnupg
<seb128> kenvandine, did we use to do that?
<kenvandine> no, so not sure how this worked
<kenvandine> i just pushed a fix
<kenvandine> i think :)
<kenvandine> seb128: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/thunderbird/snap/revision/30
<kenvandine> with that i can list keys in the snap shell
<kenvandine> ./bin/gpg-shim gpg --list-keys
<kenvandine> without the symlink works
<seb128> kenvandine, we can't have that directly in an env section of the snapcraft?yaml?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> we don't have REALHOME
<kenvandine> we need to shell out for that
<kenvandine> seb128: with that the enigmail setup wizard succeeds
<kenvandine> and i can toggle signing in compose
<kenvandine> but i get an error on send
<kenvandine> i can also list keys in the enigmail UI
<kenvandine> i am getting a denial
<kenvandine> Apr 20 17:00:01 trabajo kernel: [226275.941591] audit: type=1400 audit(1587416401.229:1990632): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" profile="snap.thunderbird.thunderbird" name="/home/ken/.gnupg/.#lk0x0000561091faefa0.trabajo.538325" pid=538325 comm="gpg" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<kenvandine> good morning robert_ancell 
<robert_ancell> hi
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> kenvandine, the change looks suboptimal though, what happens if the interface is not connected? like maybe I want to use a private key for the snap only and not connect the interface?
<robert_ancell> seb128, LP: #1862553 seems pretty broken. I wonder if it ever worked?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1862553 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in cc_panel_get_title_widget()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862553
<seb128> kenvandine, also we use desktop-launch, seems like a better place to fix it so evolution and other softwares would work too
<kenvandine> potentially
<kenvandine> this is a good way to see if it at least works in thunderbird
<kenvandine> we can consider moving it to the next snapcraft extension we do
<seb128> still it should be conditional to the interface to be connected
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you read the description of https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/-/merge_requests/423 ? that hack from andyrock worked in bionic (we only have livepatch in LTSes)
<kenvandine> I doubt anyone would go through the trouble of creating a separate .gnupg within the snap?
<seb128> thunberbird created it for me
<robert_ancell> seb128, looks like you are the right person to resolve this issue :)
<kenvandine> i guess the enigmail UI would let you create keys?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's over my gobject skills sorry :/
<seb128> robert_ancell, but that hack/patch got commited upstream so for some reason it isn't enough anymore
<seb128> kenvandine, probably, I didn't play more with it
<robert_ancell> We're also carrying a weird patch from Andrea that quits g-c-c while triggering this, which looks very weird.
<seb128> robert_ancell, the patch you are refering too is to avoid having a weird path of "click add, gcc -> add account is opened, add the account -> gcc is open"
<seb128> too->to
<robert_ancell> aha
<seb128> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/16 has the details
<gitbot> GNOME issue 16 in gnome-control-center "gnome-control-center windows remains open after using the launch-panel/online-accounts/add "API"" [1. Bug, 6. Component: Online Accounts, Opened]
<seb128> but yeah, otherwise you end up having the setting app open on screen where you were just adding an account for another app, which is like "why is settings there"?
<kenvandine> seb128: i'm trying this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4hz4F9RY3n/
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<kenvandine> seb128: ok, that works
<seb128> kenvandine, great :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for fixing it!
<kenvandine> not sure about enigmail though
<kenvandine> it still fails to sign messages
<seb128> I will poke at that tomorrow
<kenvandine> but it can list keys, etc
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thanks!
<seb128> np!
<seb128> one step at a time
<seb128> :)
<seb128> on that note I'm going to call it a day
<seb128> robert_ancell, good luck with the g-c-c issue, please send me a kick status update via email at the end of yourday, if you can't figure it out/are too busy with other things I will see if someone can maybe help tomorrow
<kenvandine> good night seb128 
<seb128> night!
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm not sure how successful I'll be at it - it looks like it might be a tricky fix. Got other things I need to resolve to. Will update at EOD though.
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-21
<callmepk> Good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> Hi duflu
<jibel> good morning all
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<jibel> Hi duflu 
<callmepk> Hi jibel 
<jibel> Hey callmepk 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<callmepk> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey callmepk 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<jibel> salut seb128 
<seb128> lut jibel, en forme ? journée de test d'ISO en vue ? ;-)
<jibel> seb128, j'ai commencé hier soir, RAS pour le moment
<jibel> seb128, et toi ça va?
<seb128> oui ça va :)
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. How goes?
<duflu> seb128, going OK here. How goes there?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, jibel 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<duflu> Back shortly
<callmepk> hi seb128 
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi oSoMoN ?
<oSoMoN> bien bien, merci :)
<didrocks> petite course le matin pour se motiver (mais départ un peu plus tardif que d’habitude)
<oSoMoN> bonne manière de commencer la journée
<marcustomlinson> morning callmepk duflu jibel oSoMoN seb128
<duflu> Hey marcustomlinson 
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, didrocks, hey hey callmepk
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, bonne idée ça le sport, je devrais faire ça
<didrocks> salut seb128 
<seb128> duflu, I'm doing alright, getting a bit fat, I need to eat less and move more :-/
<didrocks> ouais, ça permet de se mettre en bonnes conditions :)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm alright thanks. same story here with eating way too much :/
<marcustomlinson> bored + tired - sleep = eat
<marcustomlinson> my wife has been so bored at home that she's been baking every other day
<Laney> yo
<Laney> hope everyone is testing isos :-)
<didrocks> hey Laney! yep, testing week!
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, Laney 
<seb128> hey Laney! how are you?
<seb128> hum, does anyone feel like having a got at bug #1862553 ?
<ubot5> bug 1862553 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in cc_panel_get_title_widget()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862553
<seb128> Robert said it's non trivial/he doesn't understand what's going on and he's busy with other work, I don't think he's going to get it resolved
<seb128> (that's the 'g-c-c segfaults when trying to add a livepatch account from software-properties'
<oSoMoN> seb128, I may be able to take a look in the afternoon
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks, unsure how your gobject is nowadays but I suspect it's not going to be trivial, the description of  https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/-/merge_requests/423 might give some hints
<seb128> though that fix from andyrock got merged upstream so seems not enough anymore
<seb128> but the issue is similar so probably the workaround stopped being good enough for some reasons
<Laney> oops sorry!
<Laney> hey didrocks oSoMoN seb128!!!!!
<seb128> hey :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, my gobject-fu is a bit rusty, but I'll take that as an opportunity to refresh it
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<seb128> popey, hey. could you test if the dock update from yesterday is fixing the small icons issue you were seeing? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1869737)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869737 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "App icons shrink or disappear after closing an app folder" [High,Incomplete]
<didrocks> I will be able to file a big in launchpad once it’s stop ooooppsing :/
<popey> seb128 on it
<KGB-1> mutter Simon McVittie 157033 * commented merge request !60 * https://deb.li/kyZC
<seb128> popey, thanks
<KGB-1> mutter debian/master Simon McVittie * [merge] merge request !60: d/p: Fallback to closed laptop lid configuration if no other available * https://deb.li/Nf8d
<popey> didrocks yeah, had a bunch of community people complain that filing bugs is problematic because launchpad 'crashes' all the time :(
<didrocks> popey: it seems to depend against which components you file it against
<didrocks> I tried to file one 5 times directly against partman -> nothing
<didrocks> then filed against ubiquity and retargeted on partman -> works
<didrocks> who knows :p
<popey> seb128 left a comment
<seb128> popey, thanks!
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers
<KGB-2> mutter debian/master Simon McVittie * [open] merge request !61: WIP: Update from upstream gnome-3-36 branch, up to 3.36.1-42-gda9eb4718 * https://deb.li/zpvn
<marcustomlinson> hey Wimpress
<KGB-2> mutter debian/master Simon McVittie * [update] merge request !61: WIP: Update from upstream gnome-3-36 branch, up to 3.36.1-42-gda9eb4718 * https://deb.li/zpvn
<KGB-0> mutter Marco Trevisan 157069 * commented merge request !61 * https://deb.li/3ccd4
<KGB-0> gnome-shell signed tags 405aeb6 Jeremy Bicha ubuntu/3.36.1-5ubuntu2 * gnome-shell Debian release 3.36.1-5ubuntu2 * https://deb.li/CbJF
<KGB-0> gnome-shell ubuntu/master 441f4d0 Jeremy Bicha debian/ control control.in * Have gnome-shell-extension-prefs recommend chrome-gnome-shell * https://deb.li/3cnp1
<KGB-0> gnome-shell ubuntu/master eb36019 Jeremy Bicha debian/changelog * releasing package gnome-shell version 3.36.1-5ubuntu2 * https://deb.li/6Bad
<jbicha> seb128: hi, for bug 1866841 I think it would work best if we demote gnome-shell-extension-prefs to universe before focal release
<ubot5> bug 1866841 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Move gnome-shell-extension-prefs to universe and add chrome-gnome-shell to its recommends" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866841
<seb128> jbicha, hey, I've no opinion about it, what is keeping it in main atm?
<jbicha> inertia
<jbicha> I think source packages in main have their binary packages in main by default
<seb128> if nothing brings it to main it should show on component mismatch for demotion...
<jbicha> I don't think so, but adding a universe dependency will
<jbicha> anyway, I'm going in to work here so I'll be offline for the day
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I will have a look to what keeps it into main
<KGB-0> gnome-shell debian/master Simon McVittie * [open] merge request !39: Have gnome-shell-extension-prefs recommend chrome-gnome-shell * https://deb.li/ir7I
<KGB-0> gnome-shell debian/master Simon McVittie * [merge] merge request !39: Have gnome-shell-extension-prefs recommend chrome-gnome-shell * https://deb.li/ir7I
<KGB-1> mutter debian/master Simon McVittie * [merge] merge request !61: WIP: Update from upstream gnome-3-36 branch, up to 3.36.1-42-gda9eb4718 * https://deb.li/zpvn
<KGB-1> mutter pristine-tar 953c199 Simon McVittie mutter_3.36.1+git20200419.orig.tar.xz.delta mutter_3.36.1+git20200419.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mutter_3.36.1+git20200419.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3Omce
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x f36c18d Simon McVittie * pushed 43 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/zLhI
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 17491ba Marco Trevisan (Treviño) src/backends/meta-monitor-config-manager.c * monitor-config-manager: Fallback to closed laptop lid configuration * https://deb.li/3voyA
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x fdcb68f Marco Trevisan (Treviño) src/tests/ monitor-unit-tests.c monitor-configs/lid-scale.xml * monitor-unit-tests: Ensure configuration is preserved in laptop with closed lid * https://deb.li/hN2R
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 40dc226 Carlos Garnacho src/x11/meta-x11-selection-output-stream.c * x11: XMaxRequestSize returns 4-byte units * https://deb.li/3SlGv
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 13a23f1 Carlos Garnacho src/x11/meta-x11-selection-output-stream.c * x11: Flag flushes despite having less than the element size * https://deb.li/N4Cz
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 6ce42e1 Carlos Garnacho src/x11/meta-x11-selection-output-stream.c * x11: Intern INCR atom * https://deb.li/J2vx
<KGB-1> mutter tags 250dc62 Simon McVittie upstream/3.36.1+git20200419 * Upstream version 3.36.1+git20200419 * https://deb.li/igRMs
<KGB-1> gnome-shell pristine-tar 28de4c8 Simon McVittie gnome-shell_3.36.1+git20200417.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-shell_3.36.1+git20200417.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-shell_3.36.1+git20200417.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3go61
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 87fb38d Simon McVittie * pushed 38 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/iOlfN
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x dfcc5ff Florian Müllner js/ui/screenShield.js * screenShield: Wake up on deactivate() * https://deb.li/kmy0
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 6d38a4a RÅ«dolfs Mazurs po/lv.po * Update Latvian translation * https://deb.li/374Z2
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 51e9f19 Jonas Dreßler src/st/st-icon.c * st/icon: Always show empty texture if both gicons are NULL * https://deb.li/eNki
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 698bd5b Jonas Dreßler src/st/st-icon.c * st/icon: Use a static GIcon for the missing-image icon * https://deb.li/3hLwG
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x aebfab7 Florian Müllner subprojects/extensions-app/data/org.gnome.Extensions.desktop.in.in * extensions-app: Add category in .desktop file * https://deb.li/8loc
<KGB-1> gnome-shell tags 0c1e241 Simon McVittie upstream/3.36.1+git20200417 * Upstream version 3.36.1+git20200417 * https://deb.li/3alqh
<GunnarHj> Hi igordhossegor, can you please take a look at bug #1874068.
<ubot5> bug 1874068 in Online publishing of the Ubuntu documentation "help.ubuntu.com/rst doesn't look like an Ubuntu page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874068
<jibel> which app should open debs by default on a desktop?
<marcustomlinson> jibel: you mean which app(s) should a deb and not a snap?
<jibel> marcustomlinson, yes, like I double-click on a deb, what should start?
<jibel> cf bug 1873658
<ubot5> bug 1873658 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "Deb Files are not opened by the installer 20.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873658
<marcustomlinson> ah, should be gnome-software. which has been removed, so now it should open in snap-store
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: ^
<marcustomlinson> snap-store should be the default for opening deb files now hey
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: snap-store opens deb files
<marcustomlinson> not by default it seems
<marcustomlinson> when I double click a deb it opens in archive manager
<kenvandine> right click and you'll get another option
<marcustomlinson> yeah ok
<kenvandine> file-roller also claims it supports debs
<jibel> snap-store should have ahigher priority?
<kenvandine> it should
<xnox> marcustomlinson:  but i see snap-store doesn't declare enough MimeTypes to handle .deb
<xnox> $ find /snap/snap-store/current -name '*.desktop' | xargs grep MimeType | grep -e deb -e debian
<xnox> marcustomlinson:  doe sit need something like application/vnd.debian.binary-package or application/x-deb ?
<xnox> marcustomlinson:  the way file-roller does
<bdmurray>  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list has vnd.debian.binary-package
<bdmurray> and it says "gnome-software-local-file.desktop"
<kenvandine>  /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/snap-store_ubuntu-software-local-file.desktop
<kenvandine> i'll look at desktop-file-utils
<bdmurray> thanks!
<kenvandine> it includes application/x-deb;
<kenvandine> but it's not making it to defaults.list
<seb128> k, it's meeting time
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-21
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 21 13:31:11 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-21 | Current topic:
<didrocks> hey
<jibel> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<hellsworth> \o
<seb128> k, let's get started and try to keep this one short so we can focus on rls
<hellsworth> (hi everyone)
<KGB-2> mutter Marco Trevisan 157121 * commented commit 332628b * https://deb.li/3gHTc
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-21 | Current topic: rls-bb-bug
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop section
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no unassigned one
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-21 | Current topic: rls-ee-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop section
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<marcustomlinson> oh \o
<seb128> not unassigned one (the last one is just a component from an assigned bug)
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-21 | Current topic: rls-ff-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> shorter list this week it seems
<seb128> bug #1861609
<ubot5> bug 1861609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[focal] Xorg crashed with assertion failure (usually in a VM) at [privates.h:121: dixGetPrivateAddr: Assertion `key->initialized' failed] and call stack comes from DRIMoveBuffersHelper" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861609
<jibel> I cannot reproduce it anymore
<seb128> I wonder if it maybe got fixed with the new xorg
<jibel> or it's racy 
<seb128> no recent duplicate
<seb128> which is weird since it got several in the weeks before
<seb128> well, at this point I would vote -notfixing unless we start seing activity again
<jibel> +1 for notfixing
<hellsworth> notfixing
<seb128> done, thx
<seb128> bug #1873403
<ubot5> bug 1873403 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen turns off when trying to set some fractional scaling values" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873403
<seb128> tseliot, hey, did you have a chance to look at those issues?
<seb128> Daniel seems to believe there is still some nvidia/scaling problem
<seb128> but from the bugs reports/activity I don't see it as a rls stopper atm, I would vote -notfixing
<tseliot> seb128, no, I haven't tested that, since the problem seems to be solved upstream (in gnome)
<seb128> tseliot, Daniel still seem to be believe there are issues
<Trevinho> tseliot: it's not pure gnome, its our patch doing that
<Trevinho> tseliot: but nvidia issue seems to be there, as it's the only driver affected
<Trevinho> and it wasn't in previous releases
<tseliot> Trevinho, more than the feature itself, I figured the problem had to do with handling RandR events
<tseliot> I can check in a bit
<Trevinho> tseliot: I see... 
<tseliot> but I'm focussing on LP: #1873867, which is priority n. 1 now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1873867 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-drivers changes kernel flavour when installing nvidia" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873867
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> I have nvidia (prime) hw here, I may check it again too, but can't go deeper than X itself
<seb128> tseliot, bug #1870736 also has some interesting comments from user having issues using the xrandr command directly
<ubot5> bug 1870736 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870736
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> opinions?
<seb128> I vote notfixing until we get more details, also sound likely to be a driver issue and we don't control those
<didrocks> agreed
<seb128> thx
<hellsworth> sounds good
<seb128> k, that's it for incoming
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no unassigned one
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-21 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> empty \o/
<kenvandine> yay
<hellsworth> !!!
<seb128> good sign in the week of release :)
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-04-21 | Current topic: AOB
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> some notes from me
<seb128> - it's release week, please help testing the ISO candidates
<seb128> - keep working on your release bugs, include bug reference in the changelog at this point though since things are likely to be turned into SRU now
<seb128> - oh, I almost forget but congrats to oSoMoN for getting upload rights for the mozilla set!
<didrocks> congrats oSoMoN :)
<marcustomlinson> congrats oSoMoN!
<kenvandine> woot
<hellsworth> horray oSoMoN !
<oSoMoN> thanks :) 'twas mostly a formality, really
<marcustomlinson> oh ok, then nevermind
<marcustomlinson> ;)
<seb128> :p
<oSoMoN> (and I'm still waiting to be added to the LP team)
<seb128> that's it from me
<Trevinho> congrats!
<seb128> any other topic?
<seb128> seems not, nice and efficient today
<hellsworth> nothing here
<seb128> thanks team!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 21 13:53:14 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-04-21-13.31.moin.txt
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<hellsworth> thanks!
<didrocks> thanks!
<Trevinho> ta
<oSoMoN> thanks
<kenvandine> bdmurray, jibel: Fix for desktop-file-utils bug 1873658 uploaded
<ubot5> bug 1873658 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "Deb Files are not opened by the installer 20.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873658
 * Trevinho just got a new fingeprint device to play with! :-)
<bdmurray> Trevinho: maybe you can look at bug 1865824 then. ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1865824 in fprintd (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 20.04 removes saved fingerprints" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865824
<jibel> kenvandine, awesome, thanks!
<tseliot> Trevinho, the "s(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL" is a little concerning: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/TMkv556gY3/
<marcustomlinson> nice one kenvandine
<Trevinho> bdmurray: actually for that, there's no really too many options, as the format changed so quite sure we can't import those, but I will see what I can do
<marcustomlinson> faster than a speeding bullet
<Trevinho> tseliot: mhmhm, interesting... do you know whether mutter is trying to set an invalid mode or just the driver not reacting well?
<Trevinho> I wish we had more g_debug code in mutter, so that you could just debug that by changing an env variable... -_-
<tseliot> Trevinho, scaling from the command line works fine. So I assume the code (in mutter?) is passing the wrong mode when setting the scaling
<seb128> tseliot, it's probably a different issue but did you see e.g https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1870736/comments/25 
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870736 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1870736/comments/15 also
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870736 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ unsure if that could be gnome-shell there reacting to the xrandr change and redoing something?
<tseliot> seb128, I can't really reproduce that here. But that could sure be a problem
<seb128> tseliot, Trevinho, those reports are too specific though, different persons see different result, difficult to come to a conclusion
<seb128> we need someone able to reproduce one of the issue and to provide proper debugging
<seb128> (could be Daniel since he seem to have a machine with problems)
<tseliot> right
<Trevinho> seb128: I saw that comment (25) but that implies that scaling from cmd line doesn't work either, no?
<seb128> Trevinho, well, some of the previous comments on that bug describe some weird result from the command line, see 15 and 21
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, i saw too
<Trevinho> seb128: changing topic, as per the bdmurray mentioned issue (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fprintd/+bug/1865824) do you think is worth looking at a migration script?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865824 in fprintd (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 20.04 removes saved fingerprints" [Low,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> as it might not be trivial, doable should be though
<seb128> I wouldn't consider it as a priority at the moment, it's not like we have lot of users who had working hardware for that before and fingerprint is never the only authentification method right? they can always enter their password
<Trevinho> wondering whether it worth though, given that you still have your fingers with you so re-enroling isn't too bad
<Trevinho> yeah, I agree
<seb128> Trevinho, if they care they can rls-ff-incoming and we discuss it in the next meeting but I don't think it's a priority
<Trevinho> k
<Trevinho> adding, we'll discuss in case
<seb128> kenvandine, can you rebuild snap-store using that new translations export?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/475575015/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<kenvandine> seb128: sure
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, also what channel should I use? is beta correct?
<kenvandine> i'm publishing to beta then releasing to stable/ubuntu-20.04
<seb128> kenvandine, snap-store from beta abort when I click on the updates tab here :/
<seb128> abort in gtk_widget_real_map
<kenvandine> seb128: i fixed that bug last night :)
<seb128> time for a rebuild with the fix and the translations then :)
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> that crash is in gnome-software too
<seb128> I wish we could get a debug bt from a snap crash :/
<seb128> any hint on how to get a proper bt for those?
<kenvandine> seb128: that's really hard
<kenvandine> i wish we could too
<kenvandine> seb128: what revision did you have when it crashed?
<seb128> kenvandine, 426
<kenvandine> i know the cause though... there was a snap update in the update list but snapd refreshed it under snap-store
<kenvandine> and we have no signal to connect that tells us snapd performed the refresh
<seb128> ah 
<seb128> I've seen that reported as well
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> confusing users that things are listed to update but the UI doesn't refresh when snapd does the autorefresh
<kenvandine> it's a feature robert has been asking for from snapd
<kenvandine> i actually disabled showing those updates in the updates page
<kenvandine> since they will auto refresh anyway
<seb128> that makes sense
<kenvandine> and we have no real way to handle this right now
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, oSoMoN, if you do a french install, does it also pick 'legacy alt' as the default keymap for you?
<didrocks> seb128: pretty sure it picked an alt one if I select it in isolinux, I always go now on AFNOR azerty though :p I think it picked only french if I select French in the ubiquity-maybe but I need to recheck
<didrocks> (doing that in next tests, doing OEM right now)
<jibel> seb128, in the installer or after installation?
<jibel> ah it's a US keyboard :)
<bdmurray> kenvandine: Did you test / check how the desktop-file-utils change would affect other desktops e.g. xubuntu / lubuntu?
<kenvandine> bdmurray: good point
<bdmurray> kenvandine: to be fair it was Laney's point ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: nope, so far, syslinux or maybe-ubiquity -> select French, all good here (alt keyboard)
<kenvandine> anyone know how the flavors handle having different defaults?
<seb128> jibel, didrocks, in the installer
<kenvandine> Wimpress: ^^ do you know?
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't know, either they don't and follow ours or have some override
<kenvandine> must have some override
<kenvandine> not all the flavors even ship gnome-software
<didrocks> seb128: and same if I log into a live session syslinux or maybe-ubiquity -> French -> live: all ok
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks for testing, weird but good to know it's only me
<didrocks> seb128: but I’m pretty sure you didn’t dream and that I have seen it once (but was unsure, because it’s only when I typed afterwards) that I got only "French" in keyboard, not alt during beta
<seb128> I wonder if it has to do with the tz, but weird
<didrocks> so there is something fishy, can’t reproduce though right now
<seb128> kenvandine, bdmurray, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=defaults.list&mode=exactfilename&suite=focal&arch=any
<seb128> didrocks, I will try to debug at some point but not a blocker/priority for today
<didrocks> seb128: even tried syslinux -> keep English but select live -> start ubiquity in live session, select French -> alt keyboard again
<seb128> didrocks, thx for testing!
<didrocks> yw :) but I’m sure as well there is something…
<didrocks> at least, not a high prio, indeed
<kenvandine> seb128, bdmurray: should be safe then
<oSoMoN> seb128, late feedback, but the default selected keymap for me is "French - French (alt.)"
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx
<seb128> oSoMoN, also good work finding that g-c-c commit!
<oSoMoN> seb128, I still need to get to the bottom of it, but it's progress
<seb128> oSoMoN, it's more progress than what Robert got :)
<jibel> seb128,  it's set to "French - French (legacy, alt)" by default
<seb128> jibel, you mean in the code of you see that?
<jibel> seb128, no, in the keyboard page of ubiquity.
<seb128> jibel, I don't understand why it's not consistant though, Didier & Olivier see (alt) as default
<jibel> seb128, are you using a french machine or US? mine is US if it makes a difference
<seb128> jibel, french, it's my xps
<didrocks> apart from timezone… let me try to cheat in a live session
<oSoMoN> I've been testing in a VM, fwiw
<seb128> didrocks, jibel is in France though and oSoMon is not, not likely the tz...
<didrocks> AH, so going to a live session (english), setting UTC for timezone, start ubiquity -> French keyboard
<didrocks> not alt
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> changing the tz back to Paris, restarting ubiquity in the same sesion -> still no alt :/
<didrocks> this is weird, maybe something was seeded on first run though
<didrocks> really something we ought to understand there
<jibel> didrocks, you have to restart everything otherwise once it's seeded by ubiquity it won't change
<didrocks> jibel: I didn’t go to the next page though, I thought it was only when you select next() that the seeding was done
<seb128> jibel, could you update http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds/211048/testcases to have
<seb128> LTS Desktop Upgrade (Xenial) -> LTS Desktop Upgrade (Bionic)
<seb128> (I guess we want to test upgrades from Bionic now right?)
<ricotz> hellsworth, hi, please see my MRs at https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-sdk/-/merge_requests
<ricotz> while looking at gnome-3-36-1804-sdk, it doesn't track gnome 3.36, but actually 3.34 branches or older
<hellsworth> thanks ricotz !
<ricotz> hellsworth, thanks, I guess I see what I mean with outdated tags and 3.34 vs 3.36?
<kenvandine> ricotz: the gnome-3-36-1804-sdk branch is just the beginnings of the next build snap, recently branched from gnome-3-34-1804-sdk
<kenvandine> ricotz: never been built, completely new thing
<oSoMoN> robert_ancell, I spent some time today looking into bug #1862553, and I shared my findings in comments, hopefully this is useful to find a fix
<ubot5> bug 1862553 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in cc_panel_get_title_widget()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862553
<marcustomlinson> robert_ancell: 1 hour between our meeting and getting another release bug :P
<seb128> oSoMoN, robert_ancell, rishi pinged me about something else, I mentioned it to him in case he has a clue
<seb128> but don't hold on it, he's often busy enough
<ricotz> kenvandine, ok
<oSoMoN> seb128, robert_ancell: there's an easy "quick fix" for the crash (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pjmr4dBgSD/), but I suppose that results in a leak, so it's probably not good enough, and my understanding of this code is quite limited
<oSoMoN> I'm happy to continue looking into it tomorrow if needed though
<ricotz> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1874133
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874133 in vala (Ubuntu) " [SRU] Update to vala 0.48.4 in focal" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> oSoMoN, we don't call that code enough for the leak to be an issue but let's see if Robert or Rishi have a better solution
<seb128> ricotz, ack, I will sponsor that in a bit
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<oSoMoN> good night all
<robert_ancell> oh, missed oSoMoN.
<robert_ancell> ugh, terribly written async code
<callmepk> Good morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-22
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<jibel> hi duflu 
<callmepk> Hi jibel duflu
<jibel> Hey callmepk 
<duflu> Hi also callmepk 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, pretty average. Only slept lightly as I tried a cheaper way of keeping the bedroom cool. How are you?
<seb128> I could do with some extra sleep, days are too short atm and I tend to go back to the computer when everybody goes to bed
<seb128> but good otherwise
<duflu> Yeah that's not healthy either
<seb128> and focal is almost out, I hope to get a bit more sleep after
<duflu> Hmm, why is it the new control panel for Xorg fractional scaling doesn't work in my development builds?...
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN and didrocks 
<didrocks> re (wifi dropped)
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, hey duflu 
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<marcustomlinson> morning jibel duflu callmepk seb128 oSoMoN didrocks
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, duflu 
<marcustomlinson> duflu: what's the cheaper way of keeping cool?
<duflu> marcustomlinson, a fan
<marcustomlinson> ah yeah. I really don't miss the heat
<duflu> It's not even hot. Just not yet cool enough either
<marcustomlinson> it's just easier to layer up than to keep cool
<marcustomlinson> that still heavy air that just sits on you
<marcustomlinson> bleh
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, didrocks, marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<oSoMoN> Madainn mhath marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, I'm good, and you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: doing alright thanks
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: ha :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, a bit tired but good otherwise!
<marcustomlinson> slainte mhath oSoMoN
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va :)
<Laney> ello
<callmepk> hi marcustomlinson 
<seb128> hey Laney, callmepk, how are you?
<callmepk> good! how are you seb128?
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, jibel, ubiquity question ... how does one 'reset the state'?
<seb128> callmepk, I'm good
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, jibel: I quit/restart and it doesn't ask me the partitioning question, I guess it cached the result from the previous start? also should doing print() debugging work? I tried to add some to ubi-prepare.py (and removed the .pyc) but that generated no output
<jibel> seb128, you'd have to reset the debconf db in /var/cache/debconf/
<jibel> if it doesn't show you the partitioning page maybe there is an error in the code that makes it crash
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<jibel> seb128, if you restart ubiquity, the page should be displayed anyway  
<Laney> hello seb128 marcustomlinson 
<seb128> jibel, thx, there was an error, dpkg-reconfigure ubiquity showed it
<Laney> I usually debug by outputting to syslog, but stderr also probably works
<Laney> syslog.syslog(blah)
<seb128> jibel, Laney, not much success :-/ it's like it was not picking my edited file :(
<didrocks> we had a lot of issues once you acked some partitioning to get it back to reasking it when doing the ZFS work :/
<seb128> I get the page again so that's fine
<seb128> it was a code error indeed
<didrocks> even deleting the seeded part (partman is storing on disk some states IIRC)
<seb128> but I added some print() syslog.syslog() and even change some title=
<seb128> and none of those is reflected
<didrocks> hum, we were printing and tailing the logs in ubiquity debug logs IIRC
<Laney> syslog goes to the journal
<Laney> some other stuff to /var/log/installer/debug
<didrocks> yep, printing and debug
<seb128> my syslog calls don't get there
<seb128> but I did
<seb128> +        self.rst_title_text = 'Bug'
<seb128> and 
<seb128> -                page.title = 'ubiquity/text/rst_header'
<seb128> +                page.title = 'ubiquity/text/label_download_updates'
<seb128> but the label is still RST
<seb128> ah, works now
<Laney> the birth of an installer developer
<Laney> we've all been here :-)
<seb128> I feel like I've been there but long enough ago that I forgot :p
<apw> i upgraded to focal latest yesterday and my 'windows' key binding for the 'small windows and a searchy thing' has gone away; is this expected
<seb128> apw, not expected, did you have a custom key and did reset? or did it stop working at all?
<apw> seb128, as far as i know i had nothing non-standard set there, yesterday i had windows doing the same as the grid of ... in the bottom left, now it takes focus and puts it back but does nothing obvious
<seb128> apw, any error in the journal?
<apw> seb128, we have a journal ?
<seb128> apw, journalctl -f
<seb128> welcome to systemd
<apw> oh the actual journal :)  nothing in there when i hit the button no
<seb128> :/
<seb128> but clicking on the dock icon works?
<apw> yes, clicking the 9 dots works
<seb128> rather you are talking about activity, so top left
<seb128> that's a different view
<seb128> super is the equivalent of top left 'activity'
<apw> sorry they look very similar to a terminal-jockey, top left activies works yes
<seb128> no idea then, does your keyboard have problem and the key bounce/send duplicated events?
<apw> seb128, doesn't look like it no
<apw> i am suspecting i have lost a keybinding; how do i ask what is bound
<seb128> it's in gnome-control-center keybindings
<seb128> or not?
<seb128> in  gnome-tweaks at least, keyboard and mouse section
<seb128> $ gsettings list-recursively | grep overlay-key
<apw> org.gnome.mutter overlay-key 'Super_L'
<seb128> sound right...
<seb128> try restartarting gnome-shell I guess?
<apw> there is magic incantion for that isn't there, can you remind me
<apw> ok killing it made it all shiney, still broken
<apw> seb128, also it is the same on two super-l keys
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ any clue how to debug that issue?
<duflu> apw, maybe see bug 1871913
<ubot5> bug 1871913 in mutter (Ubuntu) "super key does not work with secondary keyboard layout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871913
<duflu> Plenty of people report Super not working
<seb128> duflu, seems like work rls reviewing, I tagged it now
<jibel> Laney, can you check my comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/382742 and confirm whether it's a risk or not?
<seb128> jibel, the MP isn't make it translatable, it was already translatable, it's just shipping some .po updates
<seb128> but yeah, I guess it would be better left out of the string
<Laney> well
<seb128> we do control source uploads of ubiquity so risk is low
<Laney> you could do lots of damage in various ways as a translator
<Laney> If you wanted to be malicious, and if you did it in free text it would be quite unlikely to be picked up
<jibel> seb128, agreed, it means a code change to let it out of the translation. just missed it during the initial landing, which has not been reviewed
<jibel> and that's actually the only URL in all the pot files
<seb128> jibel, sounds like a good idea to let the URL out, would it only to avoid the risk of translators screwing the URL by mistake
<seb128> but I would prefer avoiding breaking the translations now
<seb128> so I would do it for next cycle
<Laney> so I'd say probably replace the URL with {URL} or something and substitute in the code
<Laney> that would be an ok fix
<seb128> Laney, https://pasteboard.co/J4YkNim.png
<Laney> w00t
<apw> duflu: oh I do have a secondary keyboard layout
 * duflu nods
<Laney> seb128: did you notice how the dialog resizes?
<Laney> it's because of a long string in the secure boot text
<Laney> would be good to wrap that one
<duflu> seb128, I suggest it will be faster to get Nvidia hardware to Marco than for me to understand the xrandr patch.
<duflu> Anyway, back Tuesday
<Trevinho> duflu: I have prime hw should be enough
<duflu> Not sure
<duflu> Trevinho, no only if you're using the CRTCs attached to Nvidia, like a dedicated HDMI
<Trevinho> I will try with that, but need to setup my other partition... 
<Trevinho> yeah, I imagine that case isn't the same
<duflu> otherwise it's using your Intel GPU and modeset
<duflu> Trevinho, some parting suggestions: (1) bug 1874207 needs fixing; (2) some ceilf calls look wrong and produce incorrect screen sizes. So *some* of them need to be removed. And other changes I don't know yet
<ubot5> bug 1874207 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Compiler warnings in x11-Add-support-for-fractional-scaling-using-Randr.patch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874207
<Mirv> is rolling out 20.04 to https://help.ubuntu.com/ by tomorrow scheduled/remembered? I'd like to link to that in press release.
<Mirv> hmm, I can just link to the root as well
<seb128> Laney, I will have a look at the string wrap
<Laney> nice one
<seb128> Laney, bug #1871538 ... would probably make sense to add a comment with your reproducer loop from the other day?
<ubot5> bug 1871538 in dbus (Ubuntu Focal) "dbus timeout-ed during an upgrade, taking services down including gdm" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871538
<Laney> seb128: I would but it stopped working for me so I wasn't confident that it was correct :(
<seb128> k
<Laney> hang on I'll share it and maybe someone can try
<Laney> In one window do:
<Laney> while true; do dbus-send --print-reply --system --type=method_call -dest=org.freedesktop.DBus org.freedesktop.DBus.ReloadConfig > /dev/null; done
<Laney> In another window do:
<Laney> while true; do sudo systemctl daemon-reload; done
<seb128> correct syntax for those who want to try
<seb128> $ while true; do dbus-send --print-reply --system --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.DBus / org.freedesktop.DBus.ReloadConfig > /dev/null; done
<seb128> no crash here so far
<bdmurray> jibel: Have you done that B to F upgrade test?
<seb128> Laney, nope, doesn't trigger it for me
<marcustomlinson> seb128, Laney: do I have to have anything special installed? Like something from proposed? or just a regular up to date system
<seb128> marcustomlinson, regular focal
<marcustomlinson> ok yeah been running for maybe 3 minutes now, no crash
<seb128> k, indeed seems not good enough to trigger the bug
<kenvandine> seb128: did you see my email about the msgmerge issue?
<seb128> kenvandine, did you get my reply to your email about the msgmerge issue? :p
<kenvandine> i guess not :)
<seb128> oh, weird
<seb128> it was half an hour ago
<seb128> want to me to send again?
<kenvandine> got it
<seb128> :)
<kenvandine> i had checked for a reply a bit ago but took a while to ping you :)
<seb128> :-)
<kenvandine> i'll try that
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> seb128, Laney: I've had this loop running for 10 minutes and all is good still
<seb128> thx
<seb128> I guess Laney was right that it's not working as a testcase
<kenvandine> seb128: i confirmed that msgmerge fix worked
<seb128> kenvandine, wooot :)
<kenvandine> any ideas why that launchpad export was weird?
<seb128> kenvandine, not y et
<seb128> kenvandine, I asked on #launchpad and they asked me to open a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1874269
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874269 in Launchpad itself "Translations export from a project give a tarball with split directories" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> seb128: thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128: not a big deal, it's easy enough to repack it and we already need to do a manual process to update them anyway
<kenvandine> seb128: can you please test rev 432 from beta?
<seb128> kenvandine, great, those strings are correctly displayed in french now
<kenvandine> yay
<seb128> kenvandine, I could also test the snap listed in gnome-software, being updated, changing tab
<seb128> no segfault
<kenvandine> need another build though as all the other arches failed...
<seb128> oh, and annoying issue, snap-store doesn't display the categories now :/
<seb128> I see the banner
<seb128> distro selection row
<seb128> recent vesion row
<seb128> and nothing else 
<kenvandine> oh?  it should!
<seb128> I know, it was yesterday, some of the categories were test cases to see if translations update were there
<kenvandine> there's been no code changes... 
<seb128> I've a 'failed to get categories: no categories to show' in the log
<seb128> maybe a server issue
<seb128> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fp7Zm8YNNP/
<kenvandine> i'm seeing the same thing
<kenvandine> without refreshing snap-store
<kenvandine> so it must be the server
<kenvandine> we get the list of categories with a query to snapd
<seb128> where is the right place to mention it? #is?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> i'm asking
<kenvandine> seb128: known issue, should be restored ~nowish
<seb128> kenvandine, k, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, categories are back :)
<kenvandine> :)
<ricotz> hey desktopers :)
<ricotz> seb128, hi, may I remind you of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1874133
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874133 in vala (Ubuntu) " [SRU] Update to vala 0.48.4 in focal" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ricotz, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=vala
<seb128> ricotz, and hey :)
<ricotz> seb128, aaah, ok
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> hey ricotz and hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi there kenvandine 
<ricotz> kenvandine, hellsworth, hey
<didrocks> good morning hellsworth 
<didrocks> hey ricotz 
<hellsworth> hi there didrocks ricotz 
<marcustomlinson> hey ricotz and hellsworth
<hellsworth> hey there marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz 
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, I looked briefly into bug #1869561, but I didn't come to any conclusions, and I'm not familiar with the code that opens the help
<ubot5> bug 1869561 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Focal) "Libreoffice Help does not work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869561
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, I'd say you'll need to find out which code is involved in opening the help, and understand why it's taking an old code path (local help viewer instead of opening in browser)
<hellsworth> ah thanks for looking.. like i said in the email i sent, i thought i found the cause.. there's nothing else that sticks out to me so it will be a more in-depth investigation than i had hoped
<hellsworth> thanks.. i figured it didn't hurt to ask if anyone was familiar with the help code jsut in case
<oSoMoN> sorry I'm not helping (pun not intended) much…
<hellsworth> :) i appreciate your look into it
<hellsworth> and puns are great. they should always be intended :)
<ricotz> didrocks, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, hi
<willcooke> Hello friends!  Hope the release is going as well as can be expected :) I tested on the haunted laptop earlier today, nothing broke \m/  Good luck with the release.  Miss you!
<kenvandine> seb128: i released the new snap-store build to ubuntu-20.04 track
<kenvandine> willcooke!!!!
<kenvandine> willcooke: we miss you
<willcooke> Was hoping to be heading to London tomorrow to buy some folks beer :( 
<kenvandine> willcooke: sad times
 * Laney virtual cheers willcooke 
<Laney> it's sad not being in the office this week :(
<willcooke> Laney, I drank a Punk IPA last night and it bought back memories 
<Laney> ♥
<willcooke> gotta go, good luck all.  I'll be back to watch the release go out tomorrow 
<Laney> l8r allig8r
<apw> seb128, ahh ok its 'second keyboard langue' which makes super break  cc: dufue
<marcustomlinson> ah I missed will
<seb128> apw, ah, good to know, I didn't picture you as a muti-layout man so well done duflu for guessing that one :-)
<hellsworth> jibel: didrocks.. LP #1874302
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1874302 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ZFS installation never prompts for security passphrase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874302
<hellsworth> also there were some discrepancies not sure if they're worth filing a bug or the test case is just outdated... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds/211063/testcases/1716/results/
<jibel> hellsworth, oh, thanks. That's actually an error in the test case itself. There is no encryption yet, hence no security passphrase.
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: I'm going to bug you about LO now that you're back, to relieve oSoMoN a bit :)
<jibel> I'll fix it
<hellsworth> jibel: ah ok then oops.
<hellsworth> would you mind taking a look at the other differences i mentioned in my test results and see if any other updates to the testcase are needed?
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson: 6.4.3 for focal has been looked at by ricotz , all autopkgtests are passing in my ppa, and there's an sru open for it. i'm uploading the artifacts for you in google drive now, if you wouldn't mind taking a look when you get a chance
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: sure I'll have a look in the morning
<hellsworth> sounds good. thanks.
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone, see you all on release day :)
<seb128> kenvandine, trying to look at the snap-store segfault I see those warnings in the log which might be something to fix as well
<seb128> Gtk /snap/snap-store/429/gnome-platform/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-3.0/3.0.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<seb128> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NxZ2r4QFVg/ is the bt (started the snap-store from the normal distro without wrapper with just ld paths set)
<kenvandine> seb128: snap info gnome-3-34-1804
<seb128> kenvandine, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZTPHbgzVpS/ is with gobject from the system so debug symbols for those
<seb128> kenvandine, 24 installed
<seb128> 12 days ago
<seb128> from beta
<kenvandine>  /snap/snap-store/433/gnome-platform/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-3.0/3.0.0/immodules/im-ibus.so
<kenvandine> i have that file
<kenvandine> it's weird that it would fail to find that
<kenvandine> that's unrelated though
<seb128> channels:
<seb128>   latest/stable:    0+git.2c86692 2020-04-08 (24) 252MB -
<seb128>   latest/candidate: 0+git.2c86692 2020-03-27 (24) 252MB -
<seb128>   latest/beta:      ↑                                   
<seb128>   latest/edge:      0+git.2c86692 2020-03-27 (24) 252MB -
<seb128> installed:          0+git.2c86692            (24) 252MB -
<kenvandine> i'll look at the stack trace later tonight
<kenvandine> thanks for that!
<seb128> np
<kenvandine> actually
<kenvandine> mind filing a bug including that?
<seb128> not very easy to read, gtk/glib itself it seems
<Eickmeyer> Ok, whoever's idea that nice, pleasant startup tone was on the live CD boot.... 
<Eickmeyer> ...
<Eickmeyer> BRAVO!!!
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store/+bug/1874326
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874326 in snap-store "sigabrt when selecting the update tab" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> seb128: thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-23
<callmepk> Good morning
<callmepk> It's the release day today
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy release day!
<callmepk> morning oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey callmepk 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks> good morning, happy release day!
<tsimonq2> Morning everyone, happy release day. :)
<ricotz> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> lut didrocks, happy LTS day indeed!
<seb128> hey tsimonq2, ricotz
<seb128> how are you?
<tsimonq2> Hey seb128, it's been a while. :)
<didrocks> salut seb128 ! :) hey ricotz, tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> Hey didrocks :)
<ricotz> didrocks, seb128, tsimonq2, hey
<ricotz> seb128, could better while having a reported regression in vala :\
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, didrocks 
<oSoMoN> good morning tsimonq2, ricotz 
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va ?
<callmepk> hi seb128 didrocks tsimonq2 ricotz 
<seb128> hey callmepk
<didrocks> hey hey callmepk :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va, et toi?
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN didrocks 
<seb128> un peu fatigué mais sinon ça va bien :)
<jibel> morning all
<didrocks> good morning jibel 
<ricotz> seb128, could you reject 0.48.4-0ubuntu1 from the queue and upload 0.48.5-0ubuntu1 -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1874133
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874133 in vala (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update to vala 0.48.5 in focal" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> salut didrocks 
<seb128> lut jibel, en forme ? ready for another day of iso testing? ;)
<jibel> salut seb128, en forme, waiting for next build
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey didrocks and seb128, how things?
<bigon> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=958497 << an idea what's the position of canonical on this?
<ubot5> Debian bug 958497 in geoclue-2.0 "geoclue-2.0 violates GDPR" [Serious,Open]
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: testingly as usual for releases/beta and you? :p
<seb128> bigon, I don't think it has been reported to us or reviewed
<seb128> Wimpress, ^
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: one part stressingly, one part sleepily :)
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN, I read kids can go outside now there
<marcustomlinson> remember to lock the door so they can't come back in
<didrocks> roh
<oSoMoN> yeah, with so many gotchas that we're not even going to try, I think
<oSoMoN> how can you reasonably expect a two year old to keep a safe distance when encountering another two year old on the street?
<marcustomlinson> right
<didrocks> oSoMoN: sureeee, and not touching anything
<marcustomlinson> we've experienced this, my son sees a friend from school on our walk and immediately they pick up a game of catchers
<marcustomlinson> parents look at each other like um...
<oSoMoN> of course they do
<seb128> bigon, I will follow up and let you know when I get a reply
<didrocks> this is why we didn’t go out with our son
<bigon> seb128: thx
<seb128> ricotz, new vala uploaded
<Laney> moin
<marcustomlinson> morning Laney
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> Laney: when you said you'd be in later today I didn't think you'd go as far as a whole 9 minutes. 5 minutes sure, but 9 is a little over the top
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: worse than 9, it was 9 minutes and 4 SECONDS!
<marcustomlinson> tsk tsk
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> sorry marcustomlinson and didrocks :(
<Laney> hey seb128 
<seb128> didrocks, marcustomlinson, you guys should pay more attention, Laney starts his walk to the computer on the clock, he's never saying hi before :03 :p
<Laney> I'm alright, quite tired
<Laney> correct
<didrocks> ahah
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 
<Laney> hey oSoMoN 
 * didrocks already running first test on FINALE (hopefully) iso
<ricotz> seb128, thank you
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: hey, your LO SRU looks good, my only quibble is that you have an UNRELEASED entry in the changelog for a 1:6.4.2-0ubuntu4 that was never uploaded
<marcustomlinson> could you remove that entry and append its changes to the 1:6.4.3-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 changes list
<marcustomlinson> seb128: can SRU's for focal be uploaded at this time? Or do we need to wait until after official release?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, see my weekly email from monday to the team :p
<seb128> marcustomlinson, it can be uploaded
<marcustomlinson> ah whoops
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<jibel> which weekly email?
<marcustomlinson> last week
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: I'll make that small change and upload for you today
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, use the git branch
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, it is fixed there
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: which branch?
<ricotz> https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/log/?h=ubuntu-focal-6.4
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/changelog#n72
<marcustomlinson> that change should be listed under the 1:6.4.3-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 changes IMO
<ricotz> oh, I already mentioned this issue and it looked fixed
<ricotz> guess not :\
<marcustomlinson> no worries I'll fix it quick
<seb128> jibel, the 'Week commencing <...>' email sent on every monday, looks like for some reason you are missing from the list :-/ I will add you next week, sorry about that
<jibel> seb128, cool, thanks
<seb128> it's usually just a summary of who is out
<seb128> and sometime a reminder of freeze coming or such
<seb128> you didn't miss much but still, sorry again
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth, ricotz: uploaded - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libreoffice
<pieq> hello everyone, and good luck for the last bout before 20.04 release
<jibel> Salut pieq, thank you
<didrocks> thanks pieq-afk :)
<Trevinho> hi folks 
<ogra> oSoMoN, hmm, i'm seeing some weird behaviour from chromium ... my processlist is stuffed with "sleep 60" calls that seem to be children of chromium.launcher
<ogra> ogra@acheron:~$ ps aux|grep -c "sleep 60"
<ogra> 27
<oSoMoN> ogra, yeah, see last few comments on bug #1864901
<ubot5> bug 1864901 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] suggestion: alert users when the snap has been refreshed while running" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864901
<oSoMoN> I'm working on it
<ogra> ok
<ogra> oh, it was refreshed !
 * ogra restarts it
<oSoMoN> ogra, if you have a suggestion on how to terminate a background process when the parent process is terminated, I'm interested in hearing it
<oSoMoN> my sh-fu is very weak
<ogra> oSoMoN, inotifywait ? (from inotify-tools)
<ogra> (instead of the sleep)
<oSoMoN> ah, that looks useful, I'll read the man page, thanks
<ogra> that snaps have no startup notification when launched from the dock is  aknown bug i guess ? 
<ogra> *a known
<oSoMoN> not sure there's a bug report to track it
<ogra> kenvandine, anything to discuss from your side ? (we have a bigger meeting next fri. anyway i think)
<kenvandine> ogra: nope, thanks!
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth, kenvandine 
<hellsworth> hi there
<didrocks> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi didrocks 
<seb128> Laney, https://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubiquity/secure/securebefore.png vs https://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubiquity/secure/secure90.png , looks a bit weird with the button, wdyt? improvement still or not?
<Laney> why do they end up all the way over there?
<Laney> still looks buggy I'd say
<seb128> the 'Learn more...' could be made part of the label with a markup also but that's a bit more complex (especially if we want to avoid a string change, need to append from the code the existing label)
<seb128> Laney, because it's aligned on the longer label
<seb128> Laney, with 100 as max-width https://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubiquity/secure/secure100.png
<seb128> which is a bit better but still not great
<seb128> I will try moving it in the label and override the handler I guess, should look nicer
<seb128> it's more work than setting a max-width though
<Laney> nod, sorry that's what it seemed like it would be at first
<seb128> no worry :)
<marcustomlinson> hmm, can someone else try an upgrade from eoan to focal via `update-manager -d -c`
<marcustomlinson> at some point in the upgrade my vm just goes to a blank screen with flashing cursor
<marcustomlinson> oh, if I switch tty and follow the journal it seems like the upgrade is still going on
<marcustomlinson> hmm, ok now this is tty2 (full screen): https://imgur.com/a/V31Yo9H
<marcustomlinson> quite possible a vm issue
<jibel> marcustomlinson, is there a crash of gnome shell maybe?
<marcustomlinson> jibel: no crashes in /var/crash
<jibel> marcustomlinson, and nothing in the journal that indicates a crash?
<jibel> or out of memory
<marcustomlinson> jibel: running it again, I'll watch the journal
<marcustomlinson> jibel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bnp5M9XWYP/
<marcustomlinson> looks like the shell did crash, see from "GNOME Shell crashed with signal 11"
<marcustomlinson> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1874491
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874491 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell crashed during upgrade from Eoan to Focal" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> marcustomlinson, how much memory did you allocate to your vm?
<marcustomlinson> jibel: 2GB
<jibel> can you try with 4?
<marcustomlinson> k
<oerheks> how much videomemory?
<oerheks> and enabled 3d?
<marcustomlinson> 3d acc enabled, 512MB dedicated
<marcustomlinson> jibel: still crashed
<marcustomlinson> tried 8GB RAM even, no difference. same crash every time
<jibel> if it crashes with 4 it'll crash with anything. seb128 ^ any idea. glib crash during upgrade
<seb128> without a stacktrace it's hard to say
<seb128> marcustomlinson, can you attach gdb to the shell before the upgrade from a vt or ssh and get a bt? ideal would be with debug symbols
<marcustomlinson> I would like if someone else tried it
<marcustomlinson> but yeah I can try that tomorrow
<seb128> libraries and co changing under a running process is problematic
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I can give it a try
<seb128> we should switch to out of session upgrades one day...
<jibel> 20.04 is out, congrats desktop team!
<seb128> wooot
<seb128> congrats to all for the hard work and the nice result!
<ricotz> \o/
 * ogra wishes willcooke a happy 20.04
<willcooke> Congrats all!   
<willcooke> Happy 20.04 ogra!
<willcooke> Everyone taking a day off tomorrow?  Going anywhere nice? lulz
<Laney> :D
<ogra> willcooke, a tour to the kithen !
<ogra> *kitchen
<willcooke> Live stream it
<marcustomlinson> hey willcooke!
<oSoMoN> willcooke, don't tempt me!
<willcooke> hi marcustomlinson oSoMoN  o/
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I attached the stack trace to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1874491
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874491 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell crashed during upgrade from Eoan to Focal" [Undecided,New]
<marcustomlinson> seb128: actually looks like it could be a dup of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1843982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1843982 in accountsservice (Ubuntu Focal) "Various programs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() from g_hash_table_lookup() from update_user()" [High,Triaged]
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah it's the same trace
<marcustomlinson> marking as duplicate
<Laney> feel free to take that over :-)
<marcustomlinson> I really can't man sorry
<Laney> damn worth a try
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-24
<electricityZZZZ> trying to do an install of ubuntu 20.04 onto an encrypted ZFS root partition. from scratch, i'm fine with wiping the drive. i followed some guide which involved editing what i think was a ubiquity installer script but i ended up with an unencrypted ext4 partition. can i get any help with this?
<Eickmeyer> !support | electricityZZZZ
<ubot5> electricityZZZZ: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<electricityZZZZ> i asked in #ubuntu and got crickets,... i guess i can try again
<sarnold> electricityZZZZ did start there, it's just a pretty niche thing, not many have tried it yet..
<electricityZZZZ> i was really looking forward to first class ZFS support on ubuntu 20
<Eickmeyer> !patence | electricityZZZZ
 * electricityZZZZ sits and stares at a wall
<sarnold> hehe
<Eickmeyer> Oof, that one was removed.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, if someone doesn't know the answer, nobody will answer you.
<Eickmeyer> That's kinda the rule there.
<electricityZZZZ> right, so nobody knows
<electricityZZZZ> this was the guide i used, fwiw: http://archive.is/w3K1E
<Eickmeyer> electricityZZZZ: This channel is not for support, this is for development collaboration.
<Eickmeyer> You won't get an answer here either.
<sarnold> electricityZZZZ: oh wow, that actuallylooks pretty good
<electricityZZZZ> eickmeyer: oh okay sorry to pollute. maybe you guys could add a "encrypted ZFS root" button to the installer tho, i would transfer lots of cosmic karma your way
<Eickmeyer> electricityZZZZ: I'm not part of the desktop team. I recommend a bug report for "wishlist" style items like that.
<Eickmeyer> electricityZZZZ: In this case, "ubuntu-bug ubiquity".
<Eickmeyer> electricityZZZZ: (the people in this channel don't handle the installer either)
<electricityZZZZ> ok
<electricityZZZZ> ok i'll mention here that the issue is that if you use that guide (which so far seems to work, i'll provide final confirmation in a few min when the install finishes) then you can't use uh, certain characters in your password
<callmepk> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<callmepk> Hi jibel didrocks seb128 
<didrocks> salut seb128, hey callmepk 
<seb128> lut didrocks, jibel, hey callmepk, how are you?
<didrocks> good, thanks! Disk swapping and reinstallation day on my main laptop to use ZFS by default! That will be interesting :)
<didrocks> and you?
<callmepk> seb128 I am good, thanks! right now looking into a bug reported for WSL version of Ubuntu
<seb128> didrocks, good, still a bit tired but it's friday! bug triage day and probably some email/trello cleaning and maybe some scripts hacking
<didrocks> hehe, sounds easy enough :)
<ricotz> hey desktopers!
<didrocks> hey ricotz 
<ricotz> please get libreoffice accepted
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<didrocks> I think there is no SRU team member reading actively this channel, should try rather #u-release?
 * didrocks will try to enable secure boot with nvidia \o/
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy release party hangover!
<didrocks> hello oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<marcustomlinson> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> mornin' marcustomlinson 
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, hey marcustomlinson, how are you?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN seb128 didrocks. I'm not too bad thanks :) you guys?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm good! a bit tired but release is over and W.E is arriving so plenty of opportunity to fix the situation :)
<marcustomlinson> indeed!
<Laney> morning
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<marcustomlinson> by the way brian reviewed my update-manager fix yesterday so you can cross that off your todo :)
<Laney> marcustomlinson: yeah, I asked him if he wanted to take a look
<didrocks> hey hey Laney 
<Laney> good old brian!
<marcustomlinson> Laney: ah ok thanks
<Laney> oin didrocks 
<Laney> m
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, I'm good, thanks!
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney 
<oSoMoN> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/error-upgrading-to-development-version-of-20-04/15522 < known bug?
<oSoMoN> (I suppose the -d flag doesn't hurt here, although it wasn't needed)
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> what up oSoMoN seb128 
<Laney> I'm doing alright
<Laney> bit tired, looking forward to the weekend
<oSoMoN> this will be well deserved
<Laney> :>
<seb128> oSoMoN, doesn't seem to be report, I wish people would stop using discourse to post bugs though :/
<Laney> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/about-the-desktop-category/57 maybe that topic should say something about this
<Laney> like links to what to do if you want to file a bug
<oSoMoN> agreed, but better to get a report on discourse than no report at all, if it's a valid issue
<seb128> oSoMoN, if it's hitting enough users to be import we will get a report on launchpad, if it's a valid issue impacting 1 user ... we just don't have the resources to deal with those
<seb128> import->important
<seb128> well, at least that's my opinion :)
<Laney> Alright let's look at that accountsservice crash thing eh
<Laney> btw if you have things in the queue that should go into focal, it would be worth SRUifying the bug description and probably asking the SRU vanguard for them to be reviewed
<jibel> We should probably create a default bug report with instructions for people who are getting squashfs errors and skipped or ignored the integrity check and an apport hook that redirect this report. WDYT?
<Laney> interesting!
<Laney> does casper notify the live system when you skip it?
<jibel> s/apport hook/an apport bug pattern/
<Laney> well if not, I guess it could
<Laney> that's a good idea
<jibel> /var/log/installer/casper_md5check contains skip or fails
<jibel> fail*
<jibel> we could use that in the installer too
<jibel> but for now, a bug pattern can be effective immediately
<seb128> right
<jibel> We could prevent the installer from starting if checksum failed, and display a message on the 'Prepare' page if the user skipped it
<seb128> xnox mentioned making ubiquity read the status of the file and do something but I don't think he got to work on that yet
<seb128> we should try to get something done for .1
<seb128> right
<jibel> I'll do the report + bug pattern
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> not my day in term of usb: one official ubuntu key doesn’t work anymore, another, after a long copy, 18 errors found in files (and then the screen is stuck). humf
<didrocks> trying a 3rd usb key now
<didrocks> but getting on slower and slower keys
<Laney> I never got to give you one of those funny Ubuntu ones :(
<Laney> if you like slow USB keys
<didrocks> but maybe more reliable than the rest :p
<pieq> <jibel> We should probably create a default bug report with instructions for people who are getting squashfs errors and skipped or ignored the integrity check and an apport hook that redirect this report. WDYT? -> Ahhhh that's why the disk check is ran by default now!!! :D
<jibel> pieq, and still people are ignoring it
<pieq> jibel, "well, it told me to press Ctrl+C!" :)
<jibel> but we receive far less reports than without the dis kcheck
<jibel> pieq, stop blindly doing what's written on the screen :P
<seb128> jibel, 'ignoring', I'm not even sure they see it, that doesn't block the boot for confirmation does it? (I didn't hit the case where I had a buggy media recently)
<pieq> Laney, I think I know what keys you're talking about, we still have a lot in the Taipei office :D
<jibel> seb128, when it fails you have a message that tells you so
<seb128> the result is displayed on screen some seconds when then start continue no?
<seb128> well, the ISO takes 3 min to boot, I don't stare at the screen
<seb128> I usually go back to do  something while it's booting
<pieq> Laney, but with the new trendy laptops, the USB ports are getting closer and closer and this poor key is really thick by today's standards... (thick and *slow*)
<seb128> and when I come back it's a the desktop
<seb128> without clue of the check result
<seb128> or at the maybe ubiquity
<Laney> pieq: Yep! The *one* time I tried to use it, I had to unplug some other stuff
<Laney> and then I discovered how slow it was, and well... not sure where it is now actually
<Laney> ah I never actually saw the md5check failing, I thought it made you press enter to confirm
<pieq> Actually, regarding these messages that are shown between the vendor Logo and the Ubuntu logo, I've noticed some of them are displayed like 1/10th of a second and disappear
<pieq> on my laptop with encrypted partition. I think it's saying "partition decrypted successfully" or something along these lines, but I'm not sure
<didrocks> seb128: depends on how bad your disk is, mine displayed the message for few seconds, then erased (spinner still there though) and froze
<didrocks> I clearly didn’t have to press enter
<seb128> didrocks, right, the issue is that I often comes back to the machine 10 min after it's done booting
<seb128> but yeah, we have the bases so we can improve the UI part for .1
<didrocks> I wonder if we could set something for ubiquity to pick it up
<didrocks> display a big red alert and report in telemetry + apport if reported
<seb128> didrocks, imho we should just display a screen explaining that the image is corrupted with instructions on download/write it again and exit and not let the option to do the install ... do we have any telemetry if we don't process with the installation?
<didrocks> seb128: no, telemetry is only on first boot by design
<seb128> right
<didrocks> xnox: hey, so, I am a little bit puzzle about the enroll procedure with a nvidia card with secure boot enabled after selecting installing the nvidia device
<xnox> Di
<didrocks> the installer says that I will be guided by ubuntu but the reality isn’t as bright :p
<didrocks> I have 4 options
<didrocks> on Perform MOK management:
<didrocks> Continue boot (seems this will disable signing the driver)
<didrocks> Enroll MOK
<didrocks> Enroll key from disk
<didrocks> Enroll hash from disk
<didrocks> which one should I use to sign my nvidia driver? :p
<xnox> didrocks: funny thing, we latelinked Nvidia modules with canonical signatures and should not be doing mok enrollment
<didrocks> (and argh, it just timed out, rebooted and Enroll MOK became Reset MOK now)
<didrocks> ah, could be another driver than nvidia maybe?
<xnox> Any dkms
<Laney> There's a bug where we present that mok stuff even when it's not needed
<Laney> Steve filed it, probably on ubiquity
<xnox> And yes mok stuff is confusing.
<xnox> I think you need second option (enroll)
<didrocks> I’ll check if I have more dkms stuff
<didrocks> ok, even now that it says reset?
<xnox> And then it should ask you for characters from the password you set an hour ago at the ubiquity screen.
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1856410
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1856410 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Focal) "ubiquity prompts for a MOK password that it then does not use" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> didrocks: yes, because mok state is weird
<xnox> Imho mok should be done on shutdown with plymouth
<xnox> Such that it is right before reboot
<didrocks> that would feel more guided indeed
<didrocks> ah, I bet this is qwerty
<didrocks> interesting, it did fail
<didrocks> ok, let’s boot and see if I have any dkms driver other than nvidia
<ricotz> seb128, the libreoffice package sitting in focal unapproved it meant to fix the upgrade issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1874556
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874556 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-common 1:6.4.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libreoffice/share/basic/Access2Base/Application.xba', which is also in package libreoffice-base 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.10" [High,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers :-)
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress 
<didrocks> xnox: ok, confirming Laney, I don't have any dkms modules loaded, so the prompt is a lie :p
<didrocks> thanks, and yeah, the experience needs to be enhanced IMHO
<didrocks> hey Wimpress 
<xnox> didrocks:  ergh.... you can't have any loaded if MOK is not enrolled
<xnox> didrocks:  do you have any installed? $ dkms status
<didrocks> xnox: I have no dkms installed
<xnox> perfect
<didrocks> (just confirmed thus Steve bug)
<didrocks> Wimpress: what GUI apps you used to know if you were running with what card? nvidia-settings is set on Performance Mode (not on demand), but I still have the On demand option with right clicking on the dock (remember the bug we discussed at the Yaru sprint)
<didrocks> using firefox or chrome, the driver change, but the nvidia one isn’t recognized
<didrocks> Wimpress: FYI, I have to change to On demande for things to work as expected
<didrocks> which isn’t the default
 * didrocks will file a bug
<jibel> seb128, are you ok with the wording https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1874662 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874662 in Ubuntu "Corrupted installation medium" [Medium,Triaged]
<jibel> I'll push the bug pattern
<jibel> done, that should quieten lp a bit.
<seb128> ricotz, hey, had nice for libreoffice, just need a SRU team member to review the queue now :)
<seb128> jibel, the wording sounds fine to me
<PaulePanter> Hi. Have you heard of PulseAudio user service not starting after updating to Ubuntu 20.04?
<PaulePanter> For the user there are errors in the user journal.
<jibel> seb128, xnox bug 1874809 is interesting, integrity check passed by installation failed with a squashfs error
<ubot5> bug 1874809 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "It is giving error for partions and cd/dvd not in good order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874809
<jibel> s/by/but
<xnox> jibel:  nice! responded
<xnox> jibel:  i suspect bad usb stick, bad RAM, or bad target harddrive device.
<seb128> PaulePanter, hey, no mention of this nor bug report so far
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi kenvandine 
<marcustomlinson> have a great weekend desktoppers
<oSoMoN> you too marcustomlinson, enjoy!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-25
<tjaalton> should snap apps work on the wayland session?
<tjaalton> telegram doesn't seem to be listed though it's installed, and works on X
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-04-26
<teward> just a thought but I think the ordering of resolutions on the display settings for 20.04 is a little wonky.  Might want to address it for .1 spinups, but it's all over the place 'random' in ordering (within a VM, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc. all have a sane ordering but not Ubuntu)
